# 68' Impala Fastback "Travieso 68"



## LaidbackLuis

*DAMN WHAT A DAY TODAY HAS BEEN !!!........

Where do I begin.

I traded my Regal for an overall clean 68' Impala (now the proud owner of two impalas* :cheesy: ).

PIC OF THE REGAL I TRADED....










*So I rolled up to the homies house which is about 50 miles from my place. We swapped titles and I get a call from my tow truck driver that he wasn't gonna be able to help me tow the ride back home.......HERE'S WHERE THE FUN BEGINS *:uh: .
*

So with all the excitement I said " screw it, lets ride" !. lol...... 

20 Miles later doing 25mph on the hwy and streets, i get a FLAT TIRE !!!!!*












I had no tools so I had to bumm a ride with a homie 30 miles back to my place and 30 miles back :angry: .

So I start to jack up the ride and the damn jack SLIPS out and bends the hell out of my fender !!!!!:tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*OH IT DOESN'T END THERE...............

So I finally throw on the new tire and start rolling home. Again doing 25mph. I get about 5 miles down the road and all of a sudden.....

POP POP POP !!!!...woble woble.....3 studs bust on the right passenger side*










*LOL......

So now I have to call a tow truck to haul it to my pad... I waited over an hr for the truck....*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Finally after a long ass morning. The 68' is home with his older brother (my 64').

Here are a few pics of it at home....*




























*Gettin rid of the old school chain steering wheel*



















*
LOCKED UP* :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn bro that sucks. i had to drive home on a flat luckly i was a couple blocks away. when i got home i was looking for the hole and found it, it looked like someone stabbed my tire.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 12:04 PM~8293117
> *Gettin rid of the old school chain steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i have it homie :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 12 2007, 01:08 PM~8293153
> *can i have it homie :biggrin:
> *


If I find a stock 68'.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 12:11 PM~8293181
> *If I find a stock 68'.
> *


cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice come up on the ride homie can't wait to see it............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 01:13 PM~8293201
> *Nice come up on the ride homie can't wait to see it............ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


is this why you quit the lifestyle ? :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

NICE 68 BRO,COMO LE HACES BRO , 2 IMPALAS !


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 12 2007, 01:15 PM~8293222
> *NICE 68 BRO,COMO LE HACES BRO , 2 IMPALAS !
> *


*Trying to get to your level homie*


----------



## SUPREME69

WELL ATLEAST YOU GOTTA REPLACE THAT ROTTED OUT FENDER ANYWAYS


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 02:13 PM~8293207
> *is this why you quit the lifestyle ?  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl

For 68 parts catolog............ :biggrin: 
http://harmons.com/


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Damn that jack


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*The trunk needs some attention. *


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 02:36 PM~8293446
> *The trunk needs some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Attention it needs a new life....... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 12 2007, 12:40 PM~8293475-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 12 2007, 12:36 PM~8293446
> *
> The trunk needs some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attention it needs a new life....... :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

x2 on that one


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 02:24 PM~8293311
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *



weak ass :twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 02:36 PM~8293446
> *The trunk needs some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: 

I know this dude that has hell of parts....... whats his name agin ? ? ?....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 02:04 PM~8293117
> *
> LOCKED UP*  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



this pic looks Bad ass with the 4 in the back

guess they eyeball-ing each other


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 12 2007, 03:08 PM~8293720
> *weak ass  :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 03:23 PM~8293852
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



turth hurts :dunno: :biggrin: Just fucking with you caca


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 12 2007, 03:29 PM~8293893
> *turth hurts  :dunno:          :biggrin: Just fucking with you caca
> *


 :biggrin: I need to have a retirement party......... :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 03:42 PM~8293995
> *:biggrin: I need to have a retirement party......... :0
> *



X2 make sure you have allot of hoes there !


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Jul 12 2007, 02:12 PM~8293748-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> 
> I know this dude that has hell of parts....... whats his name agin ? ? ?....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I think i know the dude you're talking about..... *:uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 12 2007, 02:13 PM~8293765
> *this pic looks Bad ass with the 4 in the back
> 
> guess they eyeball-ing each other
> *


*yeah, they're getting to know each other. *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 01:49 PM~8294051
> *yeah, they're getting to know each other.
> *


yeah my cars never get along with each other or us cause we always put them in the back yard.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 12 2007, 03:52 PM~8294079
> *yeah my cars never get along with each other or us cause we always put them in the back yard.
> *


Mine get covered up so I don't have to look at them or get shipped off...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 12 2007, 03:43 PM~8294001
> *X2  make sure you have allot of hoes there !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 01:57 PM~8294118
> *Mine get covered up so I don't have to look at them or get shipped off...... :biggrin:
> *


well i have 2 cars in the backyard and only one gets covered and the other suffers all weather damage :angry:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

damn i love them 68's


----------



## impala_631

damm, looks like a bad day


----------



## REGALRIDER86

I had a similar situation with a juiced '60 impala and a broken rear axle,and some oxycotin im sure that there was a tractor and a bunch of utah state police involved to it was a long couple days trying to block it out


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 12 2007, 04:55 PM~8295208
> *I had a similar situation with a juiced '60 impala and a broken rear axle,and some oxycotin im sure that there was a tractor and a bunch of utah state police involved to it was a long couple days trying to block it out
> *


 :0


----------



## JerzeyDevil

Damn, That sucks


----------



## MagicNarcosis

that hella sucks bro.. i hope u get it in order..


----------



## Ese Caqui

how much for the flat tire and broken studs???


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Jul 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8296388
> *how much for the flat tire and broken studs???
> *


I'm gonna dip them in triple chrome then I may sell em


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA

bout your day, thats fucked up . but you have a clean ride


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 12 2007, 04:35 PM~8294471
> *well i have 2 cars in the backyard and only one gets covered and the other suffers all weather damage :angry:
> *


same here. One outside at the shop getting sun burned......... :burn:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 08:48 PM~8297479
> *same here. One outside at the shop getting sun burned......... :burn:
> *


IS IT A BOMB LIKE MY 53' CHEVY P/U


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 12 2007, 11:07 PM~8297715
> *IS IT A BOMB LIKE MY 53' CHEVY P/U
> *


:biggrin: 
I wish......... :tears:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 12 2007, 04:55 PM~8295208
> *I had a similar situation with a juiced '60 impala and a broken rear axle,and some oxycotin im sure that there was a tractor and a bunch of utah state police involved to it was a long couple days trying to block it out
> *


:0 :roflmao: Bastards


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*The 64' finally let him inside:*










*Match made in heaven* :angel:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Dude around me has a 68 Impala project car for $800 OBO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 13 2007, 09:16 AM~8300362
> *Dude around me has a 68 Impala project car for $800 OBO
> *


  ... Offer him $400 and part that bish !


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 13 2007, 09:25 AM~8300427
> * ... Offer him $400 and part that bish !
> *


100% complete parts car, one rust hole in the trunk, one in the lower rear 1/4. I'm going to look at it at lunch.

Only catch is that it don't have a title


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 13 2007, 09:48 AM~8300595
> *100% complete parts car, one rust hole in the trunk, one in the lower rear 1/4. I'm going to look at it at lunch.
> 
> Only catch is that it don't have a title
> *



Thats why you part it out.....

Unless you wanna go through the hassle of all that title transfer paperwork.... How hard is it in Cali ?


If you get it and do decide to part it out, hit me up. I need a few trim pieces, and those front turn signals.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 13 2007, 09:52 AM~8300625
> *Thats why you part it out.....
> 
> Unless you wanna go through the hassle of all that title transfer paperwork.... How hard is it in Cali ?
> If you get it and do decide to part it out, hit me up. I need a few trim pieces, and those front turn signals.
> *


I'm not in Cali anymore......I'll keep you posted


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8300661
> *I'm not in Cali anymore......I'll keep you posted
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 02:25 PM~8293329
> *For 68 parts catolog............ :biggrin:
> http://harmons.com/
> *


I gave you this link to find parts needed for the 68.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 10:44 AM~8301113
> *I gave you this link to find parts needed for the 68.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*So whats up, you gonna come out of "retirement"?

Don't be making them Jay-Z moves. Retire one minute and then come back * :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 13 2007, 11:51 AM~8301184
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> So whats up, you gonna come out of "retirement"?
> 
> Don't be making them Jay-Z moves. Retire one minute and then come back  :uh:
> *


 :0 We'll see what happens in the future.......... :dunno:


----------



## lbelmont

glad you like the car homie!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

* He can stay retired !*


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 13 2007, 12:49 PM~8301616
> * He can stay retired !
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by lbelmont_@Jul 13 2007, 11:47 AM~8301597
> *glad you like the car homie!!
> *


I do bro !. Hope you like the regal


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Damn that fuckin jack!!!!!!homie you have some nice rides


----------



## LoudGuitars

dam homie, sorry


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn that 68's clean. only wish i had the money to buy this 66' Impala here  .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*First off let me thank the homies Mr.A for offering his time and UNPREDICTABLESS for offering his trailer. 

I was supposed to take the 68' up Mr.A spot to do some work on it but I couldn't get a truck to haul trailer.....  

So what else to do but do it from home*  


I EXTENDED THE UPPER 1.5" :cheesy: . I couldn't take one more minute of seeing the front wheels like this / \ when locked up.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Started off with the passenger side:




























*NO TURNING BACK NOW....* hno: hno: 










*LET THE SPARKS FLY *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Extension: (i got the idea from this webiste : ImpalaLowrider -Arm Extension).*


















*
Grinding the welds : *










(i reinforced the insides)

*......MY CAMERA DIED AFTER THE TWO PICTURES ABOVE * :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Took me a long as time to finish but here's how the ride sits now *  
*
I managed to squeeze these next few pics a few minutes ago with the little battery my camera had left...... Speak of batteries. The batteries in the trunk are dead so I can't take a pic of it locked up....*


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN SIN WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FRONT END IT LOOKS LIKE IT HIT A BUMP TO HARD OR SOMETHING. OH NICE JOB ON THE A ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 14 2007, 08:54 PM~8309847
> *DAMN SIN WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FRONT END IT LOOKS LIKE IT HIT A BUMP TO HARD OR SOMETHING.  OH NICE JOB ON THE A ARMS :biggrin:
> *



Where homie ? On the grill ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 14 2007, 08:05 PM~8309892
> *Where homie ? On the grill ?
> *


RIGHT THERE


----------



## 1mexikan

... Sorry about the first date, should've bought her dinner 1st b4 you try 2 ride her.. j/k. Looks like ur in 4 a fun build. Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

:0 damn g-bodys 4 impalas been seeing that alot on here anyone wanna trade a 61 rag ss 4 a 85MONTE???nice find


----------



## Coca Pearl

Coming along good homie........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Jul 15 2007, 09:21 AM~8311616
> *:0 damn g-bodys 4 impalas been seeing that alot on here anyone wanna trade a 61 rag ss 4 a 85MONTE???nice find
> *


Everyone wants a ride they can play with now days.

But 61 rag ss for a 85 monte......... :nono:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23+Jul 14 2007, 09:37 PM~8310050-->
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh yeah...I dunno what happen there. It was like that when i got her. But I'll get it fixed. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8310613
> *... Sorry about the first date, should've bought her dinner 1st b4  you try 2 ride her.. j/k. Looks like ur in 4 a fun build. Good Luck. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tell me about it. She wasn't happy with a tank full of gas i guess.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:21 AM~8311616
> *:0 damn g-bodys 4 impalas been seeing that alot on here anyone wanna trade a 61 rag ss 4 a 85MONTE???nice find
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you're serious about the trade hit me up. My brother has an 85' Monte.*
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2007, 08:36 AM~8311647
> *Coming along good homie........ :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## K-Blaze

Nice Homie... :biggrin: Congrats on tha New whip!! Looks nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Jul 16 2007, 06:29 PM~8321853
> *Nice Homie... :biggrin: Congrats on tha New whip!! Looks nice
> *


what's going on Keith. KEEP YOUR 64 homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Since I dont have a charger I took the batteries to autozone and had them charge em up. When I picked them up the dude said they they wouldn't hold charge for more than 10 minutes...... * 

*So I brought the batteries home and just fixed up some really nasty wires. I found a negative almost loose and a few of the wire to the solenoids off* :0 


*Anyhow, I fixed that and threw the batteries back in not expecting the car to do anything, but out of curiousity i flicked the back and zooooot up the ass went* :cheesy: 

*I took these a little while ago. I couldn't help myself but to take her around the block. *









*
The rear drivers side cylinders looks crooked. Thats the next thing in line to fix *


----------



## Wog Boy

nice! keep the good work up bro


----------



## scrappin68

looks good


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn nice :biggrin: . can't wait till i my monte juiced well more like bagged :uh:


----------



## 801Rider

:0 Very nice progress homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 16 2007, 11:11 PM~8323984
> *damn nice :biggrin: .  can't wait till i my monte juiced well more like bagged :uh:
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2007, 12:35 AM~8325017
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:
> *


x2..... Dont bag it, JUICE IT !


----------



## Infamous James

sweet ride mang...well it looks like it needed a new fender anyway?? best of luck on the rebuild :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Here's a vid of the 68'.....

YouTube Video


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 17 2007, 07:47 PM~8330849
> *Here's a vid of the 68'.....
> 
> YouTube Video
> *


Nice.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 16 2007, 11:35 PM~8325017-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :nono:  :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Jul 17 2007, 07:55 AM~8326301
> *x2..... Dont bag it, JUICE IT !
> *



I'M THINKING OF EITHER ONE. CAUSE I WANT TO CARPET MY TRUNKS AND I DON'T WANT HYDRAULIC FLUID AND BATTERY ACID LEAKING ON IT :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 17 2007, 05:47 PM~8330849
> *Here's a vid of the 68'.....
> 
> YouTube Video
> *


YOU LOOK LIKE ONE OF MY HOMIES FROM CLOVIS :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 17 2007, 10:03 PM~8332844
> *YOU LOOK LIKE ONE OF MY HOMIES FROM CLOVIS :biggrin:
> *


*I'm from Clovis too. I had a twin that disappeared 5 yrs ago..... * :scrutinize: .....


























:no: ...okay maybe I'm not from Clovis :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 18 2007, 05:19 AM~8334787
> *I'm from Clovis too. I had a twin that disappeared 5 yrs ago.....  :scrutinize: .....
> :no: ...okay maybe I'm not from Clovis  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: .


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice '68. I love those, except when they're 68' long. That's hard to park. :nono:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 18 2007, 10:49 AM~8336157
> *Nice '68.  I love those, except when they're 68' long.  That's hard to park. :nono:
> *


lol, i feel you. But its 17'-2" to be exact  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 18 2007, 03:05 PM~8337670
> *lol, i feel you. But its 17'-2" to be exact    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICKALOON817

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 17 2007, 05:47 PM~8330849
> *Here's a vid of the 68'.....
> 
> YouTube Video
> *



YOU WALK LIKE A STICK MAN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 25 2007, 09:31 AM~8386755
> *YOU WALK LIKE A STICK MAN    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I decided to sell my project 64' and go all out on the 68' *  *with a bit of * ....
*

I got her inspected yesterday and brought her to work today....*


















*
This is a trip....I went to the DMV to get my registration and new tags and the last plate in the clerks bundle was this one.......*









 
*One 68 You Can Hate*  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Soon as I sell the 64, its going in for paint and stripes


----------



## Forgiven 63

nice gold spinners :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 27 2007, 08:01 AM~8404110
> *nice gold spinners  :biggrin:
> *



I wonder where I got em' ....... :dunno:


Get that front pump ready for me ! Give it some of your magic


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Fixed another problem:

The rear passenger side stroke was leaking pretty bad. Picked up a seal set and fixed the issue.

All the fluid leak:









Taking the cylinder apart:









OLD Seal:









New Seals:









All better:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Also gonna replace a dump seal today.


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## scrapin82regal

the 68 looks good


----------



## scrapin82regal

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Aug 16 2007, 08:26 PM~8572302
> *sad about the 64 main
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Replacing Dump seals.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 27 2007, 01:16 PM~8651473
> *Replacing Dump seals.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Try doing that in a Civic.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2007, 03:29 PM~8652504
> *Try doing that in a Civic.....
> *



I'd have to hire a midget


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## scrappin68

TTT FOR THE 68


----------



## 801Rider

Did you get new wheels (avatar)


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 11 2007, 07:48 PM~8769559
> *Did you get new wheels (avatar)
> *


Yup, drove down to Houston this past weekend to get em'.


*DUEZPAID *is coming from New Mexico next weekend to take the 68' and do some body work and paint


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2007, 06:52 AM~8772757
> *Yup, drove down to Houston this past weekend to get em'.
> DUEZPAID is coming from New Mexico next weekend to take the 68' and do some body work and paint
> *


Get us a better pic of the wheels homie, they look good :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 12 2007, 09:25 AM~8773401
> *Get us a better pic of the wheels homie, they look good :cheesy:
> *



Gonna swap the gold KO's for chrome ones


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looks good Sin. I should be in Dallas for HopOctober fest. Hope to see the ride....


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2007, 10:04 AM~8773662
> *Gonna swap the gold KO's for chrome ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice blue homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 12 2007, 10:56 AM~8773971-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Sin. I should be in Dallas for HopOctober fest. Hope to see the ride....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 68' will be in New Mexico homie. Duezpaid is gonna pick it up next weekend and do some work on it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Sep 12 2007, 11:24 AM~8774147
> *Nice blue homie
> *


you think I should keep that shade of blue or lighten it up to match the dash?


----------



## 801Rider

I think you could go either direction, especially if you are painting the car.


----------



## Coca Pearl

the dash blue looks good.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2007, 05:52 AM~8772757
> *Yup, drove down to Houston this past weekend to get em'.
> DUEZPAID is coming from New Mexico next weekend to take the 68' and do some body work and paint
> *


let me know how much $ and how it turns out I talked to him too :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 12 2007, 09:56 AM~8773971
> *Looks good Sin. I should be in Dallas for HopOctober fest. Hope to see the ride....
> *


Damn you move around more than my Baby's mamma..... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 12 2007, 03:04 PM~8775829-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know how much $ and how it turns out I talked to him too :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 12 2007, 03:07 PM~8775853
> *Damn you move around more than my Baby's mamma..... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 12 2007, 04:07 PM~8775853
> *Damn you move around more than my Baby's mamma..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 14 2007, 07:43 PM~8793977
> *:0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn sin your impy is lookin good.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 16 2007, 03:56 PM~8802390
> *Damn sin your impy is lookin good.
> *


Thank homie. Still along way to go but this should make things easier....

picked this up today for *$300.* Not bad for a parts car  























































Drivetrain included :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Pulled some stuff I needed so far.......


*Had the wife help out *  Had over 150 cassettes. You can see them on the hood of my 64'. Ranged from Luther to Eazy E :0 










*Straight hood.* My current hood has more bondo that you can imagine:









*Passenger Side rear filler:*









*Corner lenses:* Gonna get them replated.








*
All four side markers and Hood emblem:*









*Headlight Bezels:* Little to no pitting....








*
Front Window Trim:*








*
Gauge Cluster, factory radio and A/C controls:...*my gauge cluster is faded and cracked.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Found this in the trunk still in its original package.... <s>Wonder if its worth something</s> nevermind, I checked EBAY. There's one going for $2.00  ....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Almost had a scare hno: . I picked up the car in South Dallas (not the best area in town  ). Anyhow, I opened up this little black bag that was at the bottom of the trunk and as I opened it i saw this......

:0 :0 :0 































Good thing they were fake :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sin7, DuezPaid



Whats up homie ! I'm gonna swap out the hood and other parts this week to make your job easier :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 17 2007, 01:22 PM~8809784
> *Thank homie. Still along way to go but this should make things easier....
> 
> picked this up today for $300. Not bad for a parts car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivetrain included  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


motor???


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Sep 17 2007, 08:05 PM~8812168
> *motor???
> *


yeah, Its a 327. Tony (MrA) already got dibbs on it. 

I have a rebuilt 350 i'm gonna swap once Duez finishes the paint.










I do however have the 327 thats currently in the blue 68 that runs. That one will go up for sale


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 17 2007, 08:00 PM~8812119
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Sin7, DuezPaid
> Whats up homie ! I'm gonna swap out the hood and other parts this week to make your job easier :thumbsup:
> *


Nice, Im ready to go. Should be around 6-7pm on Saturday.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 17 2007, 08:08 PM~8812200
> *Nice, Im ready to go. Should be around 6-7pm on Saturday.
> *


----------



## 214monte

whats up homie gonna get some progress done on the impala?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 17 2007, 08:55 PM~8812065-->
> 
> 
> 
> Almost had a scare hno: . I picked up the car in South Dallas (not the best area in town   ). Anyhow,  I opened up this little black bag that was at the bottom of the trunk and as I opened it i saw this......
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing they were fake  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They Fake But I bet someone still got robbed with the, !
> 
> becues it MLK Blvd... ***** ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Sep 17 2007, 09:08 PM~8812198
> *yeah, Its a 327. Tony (MrA) already got dibbs on it.
> 
> I have a rebuilt 350 i'm gonna swap once Duez finishes the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Sep 17 2007, 08:59 PM~8812755-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up homie gonna get some progress done on the impala?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2007, 06:20 AM~8814885
> *
> They Fake But I bet someone still got robbed with them, !
> ...because its MLK Blvd... ***** ! ! ! ! !
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Sin what are you gonna do with the cassets.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 18 2007, 10:39 AM~8816087
> *Sin what are you gonna do with the cassets.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 214monte

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

gonna have to start me a topic to for the 62  
gonna be doing lot of the work myself just gotta buy me some more tools .
plasma cutter,welder :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Sep 18 2007, 06:57 PM~8819582
> *gonna have to start me a topic to for the 62
> gonna be doing lot of the work myself just gotta buy me some more tools .
> plasma cutter,welder :cheesy:
> *


cant wait to see it started homie.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2007, 11:25 AM~8816850
> *:dunno:
> *


just wondering  . sell them on evil-bay


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2007, 07:44 PM~8820465
> *cant wait to see it started homie.
> *


starting soon homie starting soon


----------



## --JUICE--

heres some motivation sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Sep 19 2007, 06:06 PM~8827202
> *heres some motivation sin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Betos 68 is clean


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Sep 19 2007, 05:06 PM~8827202
> *heres some motivation sin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 CLEAN


----------



## LaidbackLuis

started to tear up that parts car I bought. Gotta swap some body parts before saturday. 

Reusing the Hood:



























Reusing the Fender:



















Random pic:


----------



## Forgiven 63

more pic ***** ! ! ! ! ! !

leve the bumpers off the car homie that way Duz dont have to work around them...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 20 2007, 06:49 AM~8831037
> *more pic ***** ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> leve the bumpers off the car homie that way Duez dont have to work around them...
> *


both bumpers, trim and grill are gonna stay.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 20 2007, 07:53 AM~8831048
> *both bumpers, trim and grill are gonna stay.
> *



mabe you should polish them while there here waiting or chrome :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 20 2007, 06:57 AM~8831058
> *mabe you should polish them while there here waiting or chrome  :cheesy:
> *


You read my mind :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 20 2007, 06:08 AM~8831093
> *You read my mind  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## ElMonte74'

TTMFT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Got alot done today. 

Pics. 

The old Fender, Hood and core support are fucked. Started swapping parts:










































































New header panel with a clean ass almost new core suport:












What's left of the parts car so far:


----------



## scrappin68

good work .keep it up


----------



## ElMonte74'

nice job homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 21 2007, 09:57 PM~8844555
> *nice job homie
> *


I havent had a chance to send you that steering wheel but I may just send it with Duez today.


----------



## ElMonte74'

all right


----------



## regal ryda

whats wit that parts car engine


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 23 2007, 12:19 AM~8850805
> *whats wit that parts car engine
> *


I have a buyer already lined up for it :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I meant to post these up yesterday but I was too damn tired. Been working on the car for two days straight. Doesnt seem like a lot was done but removing rusted bolts is time consuming.... * :biggrin: 


*Here's a pic of where the core support mounts to the frame on the passenger side. The 68 always sat about an inch lower on this side. I thought it was due to the setup but when i saw this, I knew why...*









*Time to take it off:*

















*"New" Core Support from parts car:*









*New Support installed:*









*
Moving the 64 out of the way to pull the 68' out:*








*
FINALLY EMPTY GARAGE SPACE !!*









*DAMN, SPOKE TOO SOON ! *:roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

cant wait to see that mofo finished


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Now for what I've been waiting for !!!! </span>*


* PAINT AND BODY ! *

The homie DUEZPAID drove out from New Mexico to pick up the 68' ! Even made the trip out here with his lady (Burque Ruca) and his little boy. Now that's a business man  


Here he is watching me drive it up the trailer..... <span style=\'color:red\'>hey Duez, why you standing far away homie? Did it scare you when the board flew out and the whole rear end slammed on the trailer ???  :0 :0 


















*DOUBLE CHECKING EVERYTHING:*









*Getting ready to leave:*

















*SEE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS HOMIE !!! :*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 23 2007, 06:57 PM~8854504
> *cant wait to see that mofo finished
> *


Me Too bro !!!....


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2007, 06:04 PM~8854561
> *Me Too bro !!!....
> *


wished you'da told me how much you wanted 4 that 64...let me know how its goin in kno he gonna take pics


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

so did you finally think about the type of blue you wanted. heres a pic of my homie roys 65' impala its cobalt blue(sorry about how crappy the pics are only had my camera phone). Sorry about whoring your thread





































the interior is black and with a custom made dash that the homie built himself




























and has a corvette engine in it


----------



## Coca Pearl

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 23 2007, 09:07 PM~8855851
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


looks way better in person :yes: . and the funny thing is that the homie is a lowrider and was kinda weird not seeing this car on 13s since he had a monte on 13s, but i guess doing different things is better :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 23 2007, 09:27 PM~8855491-->
> 
> 
> 
> wished you'da told me how much you wanted 4 that 64...let me know how its goin in kno he gonna take pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry homie. The 64' is part of this deal with Duez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:40 PM~8855633
> *so did you finally think about the type of blue you wanted.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking of just sticking with the OG blue, kinda like the dash in the previous page. Duez however took one of my rims and said he would match the blue spokes which almost resembles the cobalt blue.
> 
> By the way, your homies 65' looks clean !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Sep 23 2007, 10:07 PM~8855851
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


What you been up to homie ? How's your project?


----------



## Forgiven 63

going to look good...............  



Whats Duz plaing on doing with the 64 ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 24 2007, 06:35 AM~8857498
> *going to look good...............
> Whats Duz plaing on doing with the 64 ?
> *


I think he's gonna build it up. I haven't really asked him.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2007, 07:55 AM~8857545
> *I think he's gonna build it up. I haven't really asked him.
> *


hope he does.....................  el jefe ----- lives !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 24 2007, 06:56 AM~8857550
> *hope he does.....................             el jefe ----- lives !
> *


True  

I'm gonna miss him :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2007, 05:14 AM~8857467
> *Sorry homie. The 64' is part of this deal with Duez.
> Thinking of just sticking with the OG blue, kinda like the dash in the previous page. Duez however took one of my rims and said he would match the blue spokes which almost resembles the cobalt blue.
> 
> By the way, your homies 65' looks clean !!
> What you been up to homie ? How's your project?
> *


thanks i'll tell him


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2007, 06:10 AM~8857584
> *True
> 
> I'm gonna miss him :tears:
> *


:tears:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2007, 07:03 PM~8854547
> * Now for what I've been waiting for !!!! </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>PAINT AND BODY !
> 
> The homie DUEZPAID drove out from New Mexico to pick up the 68' ! Even made the trip out here with his lady (Burque Ruca) and his little boy. Now that's a business man
> Here he is watching me drive it up the trailer..... hey Duez, why you standing far away homie? Did it scare you when the board flew out and the whole rear end slammed on the trailer ???
> *



We made it back!!!  Took a little longer then expected but you car will be at the shop tomorrow.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 25 2007, 01:10 AM~8864785
> *We made it back!!!  Took a little longer then expected but your car will be at the shop tomorrow.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 25 2007, 09:18 AM~8865503
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Tomorrow


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 25 2007, 08:38 AM~8865584
> *Tomorrow
> *


*Thats how the Homie DUEZ does business *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 25 2007, 07:40 AM~8865590
> *Thats how the Homie DUEZ does business
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 801Rider

Can't wait to see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 25 2007, 09:43 AM~8865962
> *Can't wait to see some pics :biggrin:
> *


x2

*Duez, post progress pics here.*


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 25 2007, 10:51 AM~8866018
> *x2
> 
> Duez, post progress pics here.
> *


x3............... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

yall mofo's slippin i want progress


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 7 2007, 12:27 AM~8946048
> *yall mofo's slippin i want progress
> *



:nono: Duez has been busy with Vegas. Oh yeah then he passed away over the weekend but then came back to life (inside joke). The homie is supposed to get cracking today :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 9 2007, 05:22 AM~8958447
> *:nono: Duez has been busy with Vegas. Oh yeah then he passed away over the weekend but then came back to life (inside joke). The homie is supposed to get cracking today :thumbsup:
> *


man my heart just dropped a lil when you said that :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 9 2007, 08:01 AM~8958740
> *man my heart just dropped a lil when you said that  :biggrin:
> *


imagine how i felt when i got the call yesterday on my way home :tears: Then I get home to log on and my internet was down. So all night I couldn't sleep.... 


Come to work this morning and find out somebody took a joke seriously.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:angry: :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 25 2007, 10:51 AM~8866018
> *
> Duez, post progress pics here.
> 
> *


----------



## 214monte




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Came up with this sketch. This is what I'm shooting for :biggrin: 

Of course Duez will do his thing. These wont be the exact patterns, I just wanted to give him a vague idea.


----------



## scrappin68

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 05:39 AM~8975738
> *Came up with this sketch. This is what I'm shooting for  :biggrin:
> 
> Of course Duez will do his thing. These wont be the exact patterns, I just wanted to give him a vague idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fuckin badd!! Needs a hair more busy patterns on the roof to match the trunk....other than that, its sick! Is there ghost patterns in the blue paint too?


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68+Oct 11 2007, 03:50 PM~8979011-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-junbug29s_@Oct 11 2007, 04:15 PM~8979209
> *Thats fuckin badd!! Needs a hair more busy patterns on the roof to match the trunk....other than that, its sick! Is there ghost patterns in the blue paint too?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh yeah of course homie. i just cant get detailed with the patterns. Roof and trunk will match with "busy" patterns. The rest of the car will be pinstriped to accent the body lines.....


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 04:33 PM~8979876
> *Thanks homie
> Oh yeah of course homie. i just cant get detailed with the patterns. Roof and trunk will match with "busy" patterns. The rest of the car will be pinstriped to accent the body lines.....
> *


Cant wait for the pics when its done! Keep us updated!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8979966
> *Cant wait for the pics when its done! Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> *


Cool. DUEZPAID started on it today. So he'll be posting pics as the days/weeks go by :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Just finished sketching the hood area:

What do you fellas think ???*


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

that looks hot man...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Oct 11 2007, 07:44 PM~8980995
> *that looks hot man...
> *


Thanks homie. I wish I could have detailed the patterns a bit better but oh well, it gets the point across. I'll leave the details to the painter :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

you adding any "leafing"? Looks good! What kind of wheel set-up you going with?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 11 2007, 08:15 PM~8981198
> *you adding any "leafing"? Looks good! What kind of wheel set-up you going with?
> *


yeah a homie here in Dallas is gonna leaf the car. I have blue spoked 14's (avitar)


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

you should do somethin with those wheels, put a pattern on the lips or something, match your radical patterns with some one of kind rims. why didnt you do 13s?
i think your front patterns should be wider, not just on the hood like a little round it too


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 08:43 PM~8980981
> *Just finished sketching the hood area:
> 
> What do you fellas think ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see that you are just a regular Chip Foose with the crayons and paper..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 11 2007, 10:19 PM~8982466
> *I see that you are just a regular Chip Foose with the crayons and paper..... :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## sicko87

the patterns come out real clean!!
gonna give your ride the EXTRA touch!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 11 2007, 11:19 PM~8982466
> *I see that you are just a regular Chip Foose with the crayons and paper..... :biggrin:
> *



X2

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2007, 07:16 AM~8983902
> *:yes:
> *


 Going to look good when the color is laid down...........:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 11 2007, 08:47 PM~8981545
> *you should do somethin with those wheels, put a pattern on the lips or something, match your radical patterns with some one of kind rims. why didnt you do 13s?
> i think your front patterns should be wider, not just on the hood like a little round it too
> *


I originally had chrome 13's but I got a hell of a deal on some blue spoked 14's so I jumped on it. 

I actually drew the patterns to narrow on the sketch. In reality they are wider. I decided to have DUEZ follow the tapered hood line...

Here's a pic of the hood so you can see what i mean.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 12 2007, 06:56 AM~8983993
> *Going to look good when the color is laid down...........:thumbsup:
> *


Rember that nasty pic of the setup on the first page ??? :barf:

When the car gets back home, we're gonna go with two chrome pumps, matching blue blocks and backing plates. TECHNIQUESSEXYTHREE is gonna take care of *hardlining *the pumps :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8984018
> *Rember that nasty pic of the setup on the first page ??? :barf:
> 
> When the car gets back home, we're gonna go with two chrome pumps, matching blue blocks and backing plates. TECHNIQUESSEXYTHREE is gonna take care of hardlining the pumps  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 05:39 AM~8975738
> *Came up with this sketch. This is what I'm shooting for  :biggrin:
> 
> Of course Duez will do his thing. These wont be the exact patterns, I just wanted to give him a vague idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you draw this. cause it looks fucking bad ass


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 06:43 PM~8980981
> *Just finished sketching the hood area:
> 
> What do you fellas think ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn it. how the hell do get so detailed in in the chrome cause i can't even do it. but i can get detailed into patterns and spokes :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 12 2007, 02:06 PM~8986833
> *:0 damn it.  how the hell do get so detailed in in the chrome cause i can't even do it.  but i can get detailed into patterns and spokes :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie.... Its been a LONG time since i've opened up my prisma's (if you sketch you know what i'm talking bout). I've never sketched patterns until I did this one. I was getting really good with spokes but stopped drawing about 2 yrs ago.

To create chrome, just use blue and brown. Blue creates the skies reflection and brown reflects the ground. Remember to leave a white area between the two. Just fade both colors outward.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2007, 02:24 PM~8987457
> *thanks homie.... Its been a LONG time since i've opened up my prisma's (if you sketch you know what i'm talking bout). I've never sketched patterns until I did this one. I was getting really good with spokes but stopped drawing about 2 yrs ago.
> 
> To create chrome, just use blue and brown. Blue creates the skies reflection and brown reflects the ground. Remember to leave a white area between the two. Just fade both colors outward.
> *


  . Heres somethings i drew


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 12 2007, 03:42 PM~8987589
> * .  Heres somethings i drew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 12 2007, 04:05 PM~8988179
> *
> *


 :biggrin: I'm working on the last picture one right now


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 05:39 AM~8975738
> *Came up with this sketch. This is what I'm shooting for  :biggrin:
> 
> Of course Duez will do his thing. These wont be the exact patterns, I just wanted to give him a vague idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

ayyyy back to th etpoic the new paint job damn it


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 14 2007, 04:27 PM~8998581
> *ayyyy back to th etpoic the new paint job damn it
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 15 2007, 05:00 AM~9003253
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie ready for this weekend


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 15 2007, 10:03 PM~9010219
> *whats up homie ready for this weekend
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I got a little bored last night so i decided to try and fix the rear bumper valance off the parts car. Thats the only piece missing that I have to send to DUEZ. 

I didnt intend to use this section from the parts car because it looked beat up. Only one way to see what can be done with it though.*

*Started by forming the lower lip back. *
















*
The "ears" on the sides were folded out, so I had to pull them back in and tack weld the cracks in the metal.*


















*
I'm gonna work on this peice for a few more hours today. Hopefully its not too bad so I can use it, if not then i gotta keep searching for one.*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 16 2007, 08:20 AM~9012420
> *I got a little bored last night so i decided to try and fix the rear bumper valance off the parts car. Thats the only piece missing that I have to send to DUEZ.
> 
> I didnt intend to use this section from the parts car because it looked beat up. Only one way to see what can be done with it though.
> 
> Started by forming the lower lip back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a good way the make them flod's st8 is to go along the lip with a hammer and a 
small part of a 2"x4" and just go along tiping it.......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 16 2007, 07:26 AM~9012442
> *a good way the make them flod's st8 is to go along the lip with a hammer and a
> small part of a 2"x4"  and just go along tiping it.......
> *


I first went at it folding in a few inches at a time. Later I got the crease looking good with the 2x4 and hammer


----------



## Austin Ace

No paint pics yet?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good siz. and duez where the pics :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Oct 16 2007, 09:48 AM~9013113-->
> 
> 
> 
> No paint pics yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Oct 16 2007, 09:59 AM~9013192
> *Looks good siz.  and duez where the pics :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.



I'm trying to get Duez or SpreadinJealousy to send me some pics.


----------



## 214monte

paint prison homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 16 2007, 12:25 PM~9014436
> *paint prison homie
> *


yeah doing time


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 16 2007, 12:25 PM~9014436
> *paint prison homie
> *


:yessad: Gonna go home tatted.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 17 2007, 03:29 AM~9020280
> *:yessad: Gonna go home tatted.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 17 2007, 02:29 AM~9020280
> *:yessad: Gonna go home tatted.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

:cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid

Found out what caused some of the bubbles. 










The entire area around the back glass is getting drilled out and replaced.


----------



## DuezPaid

I'll post some better pics tomorrow. I should be caught up with all my other work by wednesday too, so it'll start moving a lot faster.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 damn


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Oct 22 2007, 04:42 PM~9059127-->
> 
> 
> 
> Found out what caused some of the bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire area around the back glass is getting drilled out and replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 04:46 PM~9059153
> *I'll post some better pics tomorrow. I should be caught up with all my other work by wednesday too, so it'll start moving a lot faster.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Oct 22 2007, 07:45 PM~9060709
> *:0 damn
> *


x2


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 22 2007, 09:06 PM~9061437
> *
> *


Gimme a few more days and I'll hit you up about the rear peice homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I started to get down on my end also. Extending and molding some upper a arms. I'll post more pics as i go along....


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 07:44 AM~9063725
> *I started to get down on my end also. Extending and molding some upper a arms. I'll post more pics as i go along....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! THAT MOTOR LOOKS NICE IN THE CORNER. I HAVE SOMETHING IT CAN GO IN............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

^^^^ hno: hno: ^^^^ 

Just realized that I had sparks flying toward the gas container :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2007, 06:46 AM~9063728
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! THAT MOTOR LOOKS NICE IN THE CORNER. I HAVE SOMETHING IT CAN GO IN............
> *


Whats going on bro  .

That baby is going in the 68'  Gonna redo some stuff on it though. Gonna repaint the block either black or silver.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

I need couple parts for '68 hood,,, hit me up if you have extra...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 23 2007, 07:49 AM~9063856
> *I need couple parts for '68 hood,,, hit me up if you have extra...
> *


PM sent


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 07:44 AM~9063725
> *I started to get down on my end also. Extending and molding some upper a arms. I'll post more pics as i go along....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homeboy over here balling ! useing a 64 for a work banch


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 08:39 AM~9063988
> *Homeboy over here balling !    useing a 64 for a work banch
> *


:roflmao: I only took that picture like that because I wanted a shot of the 64 and the motor :roflmao: You know, for illustration purposes


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 10:12 AM~9064171
> *:roflmao: I only took that picture like that because I wanted a shot of the 64 and the motor :roflmao: You know, for illustration purposes
> *


 :0 pinche sin use big words and shit ! just say: " Cool Ass Pic "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 09:15 AM~9064191
> *:0  pinche sin use big words and shit !    just say:  " Cool Ass Pic "
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 08:39 AM~9063988
> *Homeboy over here balling !    useing a 64 for a work banch
> *


:0


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 08:39 AM~9063988
> *Homeboy over here balling !    useing a 64 for a work banch
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 23 2007, 11:33 AM~9064751
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Thats right, Thats your 64 ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Oct 23 2007, 10:33 AM~9064751-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 10:35 AM~9064772
> *:0  Thats right,  Thats your 64 ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


your 64' is garage kept homie. Away from the elements.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 07:48 AM~9063730
> *Whats going on bro  .
> 
> That baby is going in the 68'    Gonna redo some stuff on it though. Gonna repaint the block either black or silver.
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE....

PAINT THE MOTOR BLUE TO MATCH THE PAINT JON ON THE 68........... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2007, 11:37 AM~9065238
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE....
> 
> PAINT THE MOTOR BLUE TO MATCH THE PAINT JON ON THE 68........... :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna do that but I dont want a blue block. Reminds me of fords.... I think i'm just gonna go with Silver and chrome. Get your shades ready


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 10:42 AM~9065268
> *I was gonna do that but I dont want a blue block. Reminds me of fords.... I think i'm just gonna go with Silver and chrome. Get your shades ready
> *


bling bling


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 23 2007, 12:37 PM~9065741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 12:42 PM~9065268
> *I was gonna do that but I dont want a blue block. Reminds me of fords.... I think i'm just gonna go with Silver and chrome. Get your shades ready
> *


.............. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 23 2007, 12:42 PM~9065268-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna do that but I dont want a blue block. Reminds me of fords.... I think i'm just gonna go with Silver and chrome. Get your shades ready
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2007, 03:03 PM~9066452
> *.............. :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



I roll a Blue Block ...... Does it look like a F--ing Ford ?








My is True Chevy Blue " OG CHEVY BLUE "  

dont know what that means do some research.............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 23 2007, 02:03 PM~9066452-->
> 
> 
> 
> .............. :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 02:32 PM~9066736
> *I roll a Blue Block ...... Does it look like a F--ing Ford ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My is True Chevy Blue  " OG CHEVY BLUE "
> 
> dont know what that means do some research.............
> *




:biggrin: no need to get mad, just my 02 cents.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 01:48 PM~9066898
> *:biggrin:  no need to get mad, just my 02 cents.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 23 2007, 03:48 PM~9066898-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  no need to get mad, just my 02 cents.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Oct 23 2007, 03:54 PM~9066958
> *:roflmao:
> *



not mad homie ......... just pointing out that Chevy does have a Blue !

Must ****** too quike to stick a ugly ass Orange Block in a Chevy becues 
They think that all Chevy's had Orange Block's.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 03:01 PM~9067030
> *not mad homie ......... just pointing out that Chevy does have a Blue !
> 
> Must ****** too quike to stick a ugly ass Orange Block in a Chevy becues
> They think that all Chevy's had Orange Block's.....
> *


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 23 2007, 09:42 AM~9065268
> *I was gonna do that but I dont want a blue block. Reminds me of fords.... I think i'm just gonna go with Silver and chrome. Get your shades ready
> *



Silver would look good between chrome wheel wells  what color you painting the frame ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

1968 Impala-... Kidnapped by a New Mexican.

that a load of bull you were an a accomplise or how ever you spell it :biggrin: . either way you helped


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 23 2007, 09:01 PM~9069570
> *1968 Impala-... Kidnapped by a New Mexican.
> 
> that a load of bull you were an a accomplise or how ever you spell it :biggrin: .  either way you helped
> *


oh yeah huh..... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 24 2007, 05:05 AM~9071407
> *oh yeah huh.....  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

Where's the updates homie :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 23 2007, 03:32 PM~9066736
> *I roll a Blue Block ...... Does it look like a F--ing Ford ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My is True Chevy Blue  " OG CHEVY BLUE "
> 
> dont know what that means do some research.............
> *


  

I say the blue look better stands out more. With a silver motor it will look like someone wrapped your motor in foli paper. Then try to tried to dress the rest up in chrome to make it not as noticeable............ :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Oct 24 2007, 08:29 PM~9076954-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the updates homie :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUEZ hasn't updated us yet
> 
> I'm gonna start doing some some arms next week from that parts car I have. Also gonna start sending stuff to get plated.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Oct 24 2007, 10:00 PM~9077764
> *
> 
> I say the blue look better stands out more. With a silver motor it will look like someone wrapped your motor in foli paper. Then try to tried to dress the rest up in chrome to make it not as noticeable............ :0
> *


How about a black block ??


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 25 2007, 06:00 AM~9079576
> *DUEZ hasn't updated us yet
> 
> I'm gonna start doing some some arms next week from that parts car I have. Also gonna start sending stuff to get plated.
> How about a black block ??
> *


I think blue or silver would look ok. But I would go blue before silver


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 25 2007, 07:00 AM~9079576
> *DUEZ hasn't updated us yet
> 
> I'm gonna start doing some some arms next week from that parts car I have. Also gonna start sending stuff to get plated.
> How about a black block ??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 25 2007, 12:07 PM~9081000
> *I think blue or silver would look ok. But I would go blue before silver
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Since things are pretty slow I wanted to toss some pics up..... I've been keeping busy at home polishing trim, but that gets boring quick. So I decided to work on some A-arms to make a little extra cash*  . 

* FOR SALE WHEN THEY"RE DONE * *SPECS: Extended 1 1/2", wrapped and molded * :cheesy: *Will fit 59-64 impalas. Gonna do the same for my 68'* :biggrin: 










































































*Gonna Smooth those welds flat, then add the top plate. *


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2007, 05:27 AM~9087617
> *Since things are pretty slow I wanted to toss some pics up..... I've been keeping busy at home polishing trim, but that gets boring quick. So I decided to work on some A-arms to make a little extra cash   .
> 
> FOR SALE WHEN THEY"RE DONE  SPECS: Extended 1 1/2", wrapped and molded  :cheesy: Will fit 59-64 impalas.  Gonna do the same for my 68' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna Smooth those welds flat, then add the top plate.
> *


damm  homie you got some skills :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 26 2007, 03:12 PM~9090570
> *damm   homie you got some skills :thumbsup:
> *


I'm waiting for you to drop of your 62' uppers and lowers


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2007, 02:16 PM~9090601
> *I'm waiting for you to drop of your 62' uppers and lowers
> *


will do homie :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 26 2007, 03:33 PM~9090684
> *will do homie  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I talked to Duez a few hours ago and he was telling me that he started to cut the rear 1/4's only to find the original 1/4 underneath !!!! So whoever patched it up initially just welded a new 1/4 on top of the old one :uh: :angry: .....

Can't wait to see this.... Post pics DUEZ.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2007, 07:21 PM~9092215
> *I talked to Duez a few hours ago and he was telling me that he started to cut the rear 1/4's only to find the original 1/4 underneath !!!! So whoever patched it up initially just welded a new 1/4 on top of the old one  :uh:  :angry: .....
> 
> Can't wait to see this.... Post pics DUEZ.
> *


 :uh: damn who ever did that must haven't had any experience or was just to lazy to do it


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 26 2007, 08:37 PM~9092288
> *:uh: damn who ever did that must haven't had any experience or was just to lazy to do it
> *



that's the key word.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2007, 08:09 PM~9092426
> *that's the key word.....
> *


 :biggrin: trust me, when i sold my yota 4runner the hick who bought it tore the bumpers off and the shell off and primered it with all the rust holes and fucked the motor up  . and my monte was wrecked cause on the passanger side is brighter from the rest :angry:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2007, 08:21 PM~9092215
> *I talked to Duez a few hours ago and he was telling me that he started to cut the rear 1/4's only to find the original 1/4 underneath !!!! So whoever patched it up initially just welded a new 1/4 on top of the old one  :uh:  :angry: .....
> 
> Can't wait to see this.... Post pics DUEZ.
> *


:0 :buttkick:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 26 2007, 08:21 PM~9092215
> *I talked to Duez a few hours ago and he was telling me that he started to cut the rear 1/4's only to find the original 1/4 underneath !!!! So whoever patched it up initially just welded a new 1/4 on top of the old one  :uh:  :angry: .....
> 
> Can't wait to see this.... Post pics DUEZ.*


----------



## sanchostattoos

Loving this topic. It's giving me motivation to tear my 68 apart! Keep up the good work! I might need some oper and lower arms done also. uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sanchostattoos_@Oct 27 2007, 04:09 PM~9096497
> *Loving this topic. It's giving me motivation to tear my 68 apart! Keep up the good work! I might need some oper and lower arms done also. uffin:
> *


Thanks homie..... I've seen your 68' . Looks good.

Give me a shout when you're ready to do those arms.


----------



## matdogg

nice topic cant wait to it done


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 26 2007, 09:21 PM~9092215-->
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to Duez a few hours ago and he was telling me that he started to cut the rear 1/4's only to find the original 1/4 underneath !!!! So whoever patched it up initially just welded a new 1/4 on top of the old one  :uh:  :angry: .....
> 
> Can't wait to see this.... Post pics DUEZ.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :nosad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Oct 26 2007, 09:37 PM~9092288
> *:uh: damn who ever did that must haven't had any experience or was just to lazy to do it
> *


 Iam at a lost for word's


----------



## scrapin82regal

Lookin good homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by matdogg+Oct 28 2007, 04:52 PM~9101401-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice topic cant wait to it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 29 2007, 09:54 AM~9105630
> *
> Iam at a lost for word's
> *


i know bro...


----------



## 214monte




----------



## LaidbackLuis

*A little update on those arms I've been working on....... 

Top plate*  









*Grind, grind and more grinding...... Still gotta drill out the bushing holes.*










*These were extended at the ears 1.5"* :biggrin: Some pics of when I started on them...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2007, 07:42 AM~9112535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



_Look's good _


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 30 2007, 06:55 AM~9112569
> *Look's good
> *


I should be done with this one today or tomorrow.


----------



## 801Rider

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2007, 05:42 AM~9112535
> *A little update on those arms I've been working on.......
> 
> Top plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grind, grind and more grinding...... Still gotta drill out the bushing holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were extended at the ears 1.5" :biggrin: Some pics of when I started on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

looks good bro


----------



## Austin Ace

Any pics of the 1/4?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 26 2007, 09:21 PM~9092215-->
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to Duez a few hours ago and he was telling me that he started to cut the rear 1/4's only to find the original 1/4 underneath !!!! So whoever patched it up initially just welded a new 1/4 on top of the old one  :uh:  :angry: .....
> 
> Can't wait to see this.... Post pics DUEZ.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Nov 1 2007, 11:00 AM~9129850
> *Any pics of the 1/4?
> *



:cheesy: That would be a funny pic !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Nov 1 2007, 10:00 AM~9129850-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the 1/4?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: still waiting for Duez to post some pics
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 1 2007, 10:03 AM~9129872
> *:cheesy:  That would be a funny pic !
> *


gonna make that one into a poster and hang in the garage. :cheesy:


----------



## B===Donkey Puch

_*FLIP SIDE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE *_


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by B===Donkey Puch_@Nov 1 2007, 01:05 PM~9130458
> *FLIP SIDE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE
> *


your a douche side ryder club


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2007, 05:42 AM~9112535
> *A little update on those arms I've been working on.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Was just wondering is it as strong extending from the ears instead of doing it down the middle of the A-arm, i cosmetically it looks a whole lot better*


----------



## slo

fk A arms look tuff boy!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 1 2007, 11:15 AM~9130565
> *Was just wondering is it as strong extending from the ears instead of doing it down the middle of the A-arm, i cosmetically it looks a whole lot better
> *


I think overall its better to extend at the ears. It's just as strong, if not stronger to extend them there. I also welded a small piece of steel through the inside overlapping the extension. Not to mention these were reinforced all the way down the sides and on top. So they're boxed in...

Cosmetically, they're good also. This way you dont have to notch out a peice to clear the cylinders.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 11:35 AM~9130733
> *fk A arms look tuff boy!
> *


dropped that bitch on my foot the other day. I swear i thought my foot was broken.....


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 1 2007, 10:36 AM~9130747
> *dropped that bitch on my foot the other day. I swear i thought my foot was broken.....
> *



:roflmao: 

Whats the weight difference between the stock and re-enforced one, on average? Just wondering....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Nov 1 2007, 05:11 PM~9133397
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Whats the weight difference between the stock and re-enforced one, on average? Just wondering....
> 
> 
> *


Good question..... I would say 10 lbs.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Only pic i've been updated with.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Before....


----------



## 214monte

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Gonna come back looking better than ever.......*

Old pic.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

nice topic homie,i sure hope duezpaid comes threw for you!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 1 2007, 08:13 PM~9134609
> *nice topic homie,i sure hope duezpaid comes threw for you!
> *


hno: *so do i...... * :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

looking good


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 1 2007, 08:19 PM~9134672
> *hno: so do i......  :biggrin:
> *


x2 hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 1 2007, 11:11 PM~9136095
> *x2 hno:
> *


:nono:



:roflmao:


----------



## B===Donkey Puch

*FLIPSIDE CHECKING YOU OUT BOY

GET AT YOUR BOY RAY WHEN YOU READY TO LOWROD WITH THE BEST *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by B===Donkey Puch_@Nov 2 2007, 06:29 AM~9137411
> *FLIPSIDE CHECKING YOU OUT BOY
> 
> GET AT YOUR BOY RAY WHEN YOU READY TO LOWROD WITH THE BEST
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Nov 1 2007, 12:15 PM~9130565-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was just wondering is it as strong extending from the ears instead of doing it down the middle of the A-arm, i cosmetically it looks a whole lot better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Its the same and you dont have to cut a nasty hole for the stokes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 09:13 PM~9134609
> *nice topic homie,i sure hope duezpaid comes threw for you!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BIG X2*</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 12:11 AM~9136095
> *x2 hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: *This ***** !*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B===Donkey Puch_@Nov 2 2007, 07:29 AM~9137411
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>FLIPSIDE CHECKING YOU OUT BOY
> 
> GET AT YOUR BOY RAY WHEN YOU READY TO LOWROD WITH THE BEST **
> *



:uh: *Iam at a lost for word's *


----------



## bigswanga

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Pulled the 350 out of my parts car since there's really not much to do. 


For sale if anybody is interested.....
$300 WITH tranny....

My brother came over to lend a hand and for free beer :biggrin: *


----------



## DuezPaid

The last guy left bondo holes. They are used to help the filler adhere better.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 7 2007, 12:13 AM~9172800
> *The last guy left bondo holes. They are used to help the filler adhere better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 1 2007, 05:38 PM~9134385
> *Gonna come back looking better than ever.......
> 
> Old pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 1 2007, 08:38 PM~9134385
> *Gonna come back looking better than ever.......
> 
> Old pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Silentdawg

damn nice pic


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 8 2007, 11:15 AM~9182481
> *
> *


Nice A$$ 68


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Nov 8 2007, 11:15 AM~9182481-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 11:18 AM~9182505
> *damn nice pic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Nov 8 2007, 12:17 PM~9182812
> *
> Nice A$$ 68
> *


*
Just wait till it get some Mafia TLC ! .......................................  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 8 2007, 12:37 PM~9183320
> *
> Just wait till it get some Mafia TLC !  .......................................
> *



:yes:


----------



## 214monte

any updates Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 8 2007, 05:08 PM~9185287
> *any updates Sin
> *


Duez has been cutting away at the rust and replacing the metal....

I've ordered a few parts which should get here next week....


*ONE MAJOR UPDATE: I decided to not go with patterns afterall.....*


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 8 2007, 05:12 PM~9185305
> *Duez has been cutting away at the rust and replacing the metal....
> 
> I've ordered a few parts which should get here next week....
> ONE MAJOR UPDATE: I decided to not go with patterns afterall.....
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DuezPaid

Mud and expanding foam in the quarterpanels is bad for la raza.


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 8 2007, 03:12 PM~9185305
> *Duez has been cutting away at the rust and replacing the metal....
> 
> I've ordered a few parts which should get here next week....
> ONE MAJOR UPDATE: I decided to not go with patterns afterall.....
> *


.

:0 why not??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Nov 8 2007, 05:28 PM~9185400-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 05:51 PM~9185525
> *Mud and expanding foam in the quarterpanels is bad for la raza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Nov 8 2007, 06:26 PM~9185722
> *.
> 
> :0 why not??
> *


I think i'll get tired of them....


----------



## scrappin68

you going to change the color to ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Nov 8 2007, 07:34 PM~9186204
> *you going to change the color to ?
> *


going with a blue thats between the color on the spokes and the dash.....

Let me find some flicks....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Something between these two colors.....*




















*
Leaning more toward matching the spokes......

Any opinions?*


----------



## scrappin68

the spokes


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Nov 8 2007, 11:26 PM~9187919
> *the spokes
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 8 2007, 06:12 PM~9185305-->
> 
> 
> 
> Duez has been cutting away at the rust and replacing the metal....
> 
> I've ordered a few parts which should get here next week....
> *ONE MAJOR UPDATE: I decided to not go with patterns afterall.....*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 06:28 PM~9185400
> *:angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 08:19 PM~9186101
> *
> I think i'll get tired of them....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 8 2007, 08:37 PM~9186227
> *going with a blue thats between the color on the spokes and the dash.....
> 
> Let me find some flicks....
> *


spokes


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Dropped off my grill and corner lenses at SHOW & GO Metal Polishing.   They'll be done this wednesday. CHROMED OUT ... *































*
I'll post pics of the finished product once I get them back *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Went to one of my other favorite places during lunch...... The Steel Yard* :cheesy: 











*Bought 24ft of box tubing for a little project I got going on this weekend. *


----------



## regal ryda

bump for the homie


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2007, 03:42 PM~9191852
> *
> Bought 24ft of box tubing for a little project I got going on this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAVE TO BE MAKE A RACK OR TRAILING ARMS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 9 2007, 09:32 PM~9195011
> *HAVE TO BE MAKE A RACK OR TRAILING ARMS.......... :biggrin:
> *


you comin out of retirement :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

lookin real good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 9 2007, 10:32 PM~9195011
> *HAVE TO BE MAKE A RACK OR TRAILING ARMS.......... :biggrin:
> *


A trailer to come pick it up?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 10 2007, 07:27 PM~9199656
> *A trailer to come pick it up?
> *


* WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!! * :cheesy: 





:twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 10 2007, 08:27 PM~9199656
> *A trailer to come pick it up?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 10 2007, 01:47 AM~9195940
> *you comin out of retirement  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2007, 08:53 PM~9206658
> *:nono:  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2007, 11:15 PM~9206811
> *:thumbsdown:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 8 2007, 04:12 PM~9185305
> *Duez has been cutting away at the rust and replacing the metal....
> 
> I've ordered a few parts which should get here next week....
> ONE MAJOR UPDATE: I decided to not go with patterns afterall.....
> *


no patterns?, that drawing you did looked sweet and duez throws down some mean tape work...going to look good either or.....good topic, :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 12 2007, 08:42 AM~9208728
> *no patterns?, that drawing you did looked sweet and duez throws down some mean tape work...going to look good either or.....good topic, :thumbsup:
> *


It was a tough decision but I think its for the best.... I'm gonna throw some pinstripes and silverleaf when it gets back....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Started building an ENGINE RUN STAND. I've always wanted to build one but never got around to it. The old man that I bought this 350 from had it on a stand like this. When I went to buy it, he fired it right up. Pretty basic, just needs a battery, gas canister and a rigged up ignition.

This is what I got done today:*

*SOME PICS FROM TODAY..... I started this morning.....*

Base Frame:


















Caster plates done:









Motor Mount Supports:









Rear Mounting Points:









Casters on. Now It rolls


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Tomorrow I'll mount the radiator and start on the wiring. Hopefully I can start her up tomorrow afternoon.*


----------



## Forgiven 63

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That shit reminds me of a cartoon...........

It's like if the eng is going to come to life and take off on it's own !


----------



## Forgiven 63

*BTY*

*be carefull homie ! it dont work out to good for the guys in the cartoons !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 12 2007, 03:31 PM~9211137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That shit reminds me of a cartoon...........
> 
> BTY*
> 
> *be carefull homie !    it dont work out to good for the guys in the cartoons !*
> [/b]


:roflmao: I got it under cover..... hno:


----------



## scrappin68

looks good


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 12 2007, 02:28 PM~9211122
> *Started building an ENGINE RUN STAND. I've always wanted to build one but never got around to it. The old man that I bought this 350 from had it on a stand like this. When I went to buy it, he fired it right up. Pretty basic, just needs a battery, gas canister and a rigged up ignition.
> 
> This is what I got done today:
> 
> SOME PICS FROM TODAY..... I started this morning.....
> 
> Base Frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caster plates done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Mount Supports:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Mounting Points:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casters on. Now It rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got some stuff in today.....* :cheesy: 











*Front and Rear Window Seals:*









*Radiator Support Bushings:*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2007, 10:52 AM~9190868
> *Dropped off my grill and corner lenses at SHOW & GO Metal Polishing.   They'll be done this wednesday. CHROMED OUT ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the finished product once I get them back
> *


 I went by the shop to drop off some stainless for polishing, seen your grill.  

You need to go ahead chrome plate it, will look nice alot longer than the polishing...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 14 2007, 09:00 AM~9224914
> *I went by the shop to drop off some stainless for polishing, seen your grill.
> 
> You need to go ahead chrome plate it, will look nice alot longer than the polishing...
> *


I gotta run up there to see how it came out since he was gonna fix some dents and scratches. If it came out good then he had the okay to plate it....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Picked up my grill ........ *


*BEFORE...*










*AFTER:*


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

I LOVE THOSE 68 IMPALA FAST BACKS, MY UNCLE HAS ONE, HE TOOK IT TO TEXAS, ITS JUS SITTING THERE. THEY MAKE SOME NICE FUCKING LOWRIDERS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Nov 15 2007, 03:32 PM~9235406
> *I LOVE THOSE 68 IMPALA FAST BACKS, MY UNCLE HAS ONE, HE TOOK IT TO TEXAS, ITS JUS SITTING THERE. THEY MAKE SOME NICE FUCKING LOWRIDERS
> *


 :cheesy: *where in texas and does he want to part it out ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

NA HE WONT GET RID OF IT, ITS GOING TO HIS SON, ITS A CLEAN FUCKIN CAR, HE DOES HAVE A 63 AND 65 SUPERSPORT CONVERT OUT THERE, ITS IN A SMALL HICK TOWN CALLED LUFKIN


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Nov 15 2007, 03:39 PM~9235459
> *NA HE WONT GET RID OF IT, ITS GOING TO HIS SON, ITS A CLEAN FUCKIN CAR, HE DOES HAVE A 63 AND 65 SUPERSPORT CONVERT OUT THERE, ITS IN A SMALL HICK TOWN CALLED LUFKIN
> *


Thats one lucky son.....

Lufkin is about 3 hrs from dallas.....


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

YEA I GO OUT THERE ALOT, AND HOUSTON, I JUS GOT BACK FROM HOUSTON, AND IMA GO BACK ON DA 18TH OF DEC


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Nov 15 2007, 03:58 PM~9235595
> *YEA I GO OUT THERE ALOT, AND HOUSTON, I JUS GOT BACK FROM HOUSTON, AND IMA GO BACK ON DA 18TH OF DEC
> *


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 15 2007, 02:08 PM~9235230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

battery tray came in.....


----------



## scrappin68

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Grill looks good. Mine is pitted, but I still had it chromed :biggrin: Once it comes time for paint I'll buy the repops :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 15 2007, 10:15 PM~9238498
> *Grill looks good. Mine is pitted, but I still had it chromed :biggrin: Once it comes time for paint I'll buy the repops :cheesy:
> *


*my grill isn't even chromed yet * :0 Its just polished.....


The shop i took it too does some bad ass polishing. The company they use to chrome plate didn't have a tank long enough for the grill, so I'm taking it to get dipped to another place on monday.


----------



## scrappin68

i havent forgot about that valance . just been busy ..


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 16 2007, 09:24 AM~9241162
> *my grill isn't even chromed yet  :0  Its just polished.....
> The shop i took it too does some bad ass polishing. The company they use to chrome plate didn't have a tank long enough for the grill, so I'm taking it to get dipped to another place on monday.
> *


No one here would polish it :tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68+Nov 16 2007, 04:25 PM~9243533-->
> 
> 
> 
> i havent forgot about that valance . just been busy ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Nov 16 2007, 08:21 PM~9245026
> *No one here would polish it :tears:
> *


  


Avi looks good by the way homie


----------



## bigswanga

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 18 2007, 10:35 AM~9252847
> *Avi looks good by the way homie
> *


:0 Right back at ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

hey sin7 thats a bad ass looking grill mine is broken  i wounder if they fix that? i wish mine was almost done .....keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2007, 11:48 AM~9259097
> *hey sin7 thats a bad ass looking grill mine is broken    i wounder if they fix that? i wish mine was almost done  .....keep up the good work homie  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks homie....

I have an extra grill if you're interested.....Its not perfect, but will definately clean up real good. Has 1 dent in it but the polishing place i went to fix's that. I doubt they can fix a broken grill.....


Let me find a pic.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

WICKED here is a pic of the extra grill i have homie.....


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2007, 01:07 PM~9259863
> *WICKED here is a pic of the extra grill i have homie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
whats up homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 19 2007, 02:50 PM~9260165
> *:0
> whats up homie
> *


not much bro....

How was Odessa ???


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 15 2007, 02:03 PM~9235200
> *Picked up my grill ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 19 2007, 03:24 PM~9260410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2007, 01:57 PM~9260207
> *not much bro....
> 
> How was Odessa ???
> *


very good show better than i expected ,and lots of cars


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## LaidbackLuis

*UPS just came by to drop off another package * :biggrin: 



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Let's see some paint pictures for shit sakes


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 20 2007, 03:30 PM~9268049
> *Let's see some paint pictures for shit sakes
> *


 :0


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 20 2007, 02:30 PM~9268049
> *Let's see some paint pictures for shit sakes
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2007, 01:40 PM~9204102
> * WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!!  :cheesy:
> :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: . Everything looks good homie well except for all the cancer that Duez is finding  . don't forget about me homie on your way :0 just incase you forgot :0 .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Nov 20 2007, 04:30 PM~9268049-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see some paint pictures for shit sakes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 06:47 PM~9269077
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x 4 homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Nov 20 2007, 07:58 PM~9269636
> *  don't forget about me homie on your way :0 just incase you forgot :0 .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*DUEZ, POST SOME PICS HOMIE. EVEN IF THEY'RE FROM A CAMERA PHONE..... AT THIS POINT WE DON'T EVEN CARE IF YOU SKETCH SOMETHING.....


THE VIEWING PUBLIC WANTS PICTURES....... *

*
YOU KNOW THE PHRASE... "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN " * :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2007, 08:10 PM~9270167
> *DUEZ, POST SOME PICS HOMIE. EVEN IF THEY'RE FROM A CAMERA PHONE..... AT THIS POINT WE DON'T EVEN CARE IF YOU SKETCH SOMETHING.....
> THE VIEWING PUBLIC WANTS PICTURES.......
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW THE PHRASE... "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN "  :0
> *


 :werd: 
even something ona etcha-sketch


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2007, 07:10 PM~9270167
> *DUEZ, POST SOME PICS HOMIE. EVEN IF THEY'RE FROM A CAMERA PHONE..... AT THIS POINT WE DON'T EVEN CARE IF YOU SKETCH SOMETHING.....
> THE VIEWING PUBLIC WANTS PICTURES.......
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW THE PHRASE... "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN "  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: flash cards ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2007, 08:10 PM~9270167
> *DUEZ, POST SOME PICS HOMIE. EVEN IF THEY'RE FROM A CAMERA PHONE..... AT THIS POINT WE DON'T EVEN CARE IF YOU SKETCH SOMETHING.....
> THE VIEWING PUBLIC WANTS PICTURES.......
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW THE PHRASE... "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN "  :0
> *


X2



> _Originally posted by 214monte+Nov 20 2007, 09:10 PM~9270639-->
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:
> even something ona  etcha-sketch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Nov 20 2007, 09:44 PM~9270989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  flash cards ?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Nov 20 2007, 10:10 PM~9270639-->
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:
> even something ona  etcha-sketch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Nov 20 2007, 10:44 PM~9270989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  flash cards ?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2007, 08:10 PM~9270167
> *DUEZ, POST SOME PICS HOMIE. EVEN IF THEY'RE FROM A CAMERA PHONE..... AT THIS POINT WE DON'T EVEN CARE IF YOU SKETCH SOMETHING.....
> THE VIEWING PUBLIC WANTS PICTURES.......
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW THE PHRASE... "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN "  :0
> *


 :werd: imma have to ban duez from offtopic until we get pics here :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: ttt for a tight ass build


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 21 2007, 10:16 AM~9273072
> *:werd: imma have to ban duez from offtopic until we get pics here :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ttt for a tight ass build
> *



:cheesy:  *Do That ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 21 2007, 09:16 AM~9273072
> *:werd: imma have to ban duez from offtopic until we get pics here :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ttt for a tight ass build
> *



:0 

you heard the man Duez. Post pics or you're getting banned :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 21 2007, 10:05 AM~9273715
> *:0
> 
> you heard the man Duez. Post pics or you're getting banned :roflmao:
> *


YOU EVER BEEN THROWIN IN THE CAN OVER THE HOLIDAYS SON :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 21 2007, 11:42 AM~9274029
> *YOU EVER BEEN THROWIN IN THE CAN OVER THE HOLIDAYS SON :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


^ is that directed to Duez ? hno:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 21 2007, 10:42 AM~9274037
> *^ is that directed to Duez ?    hno:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 21 2007, 12:21 PM~9274345
> *
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 21 2007, 11:42 AM~9274029
> *YOU EVER BEEN THROWIN IN THE CAN OVER THE HOLIDAYS SON :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


ahhaa :roflmao: :roflmao:

I would hate to sport orange flip-flops through Turkey day.....


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 21 2007, 10:05 AM~9273715
> *:0
> 
> you heard the man Duez. Post pics or you're getting banned :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DuezPaid

Cant send pictures from my phone and my son hid the digital camera somewhere. I did however draw this before and after.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 21 2007, 08:12 PM~9278116
> *Cant send pictures from my phone and my son hid the digital camera somewhere. I did however draw this before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 21 2007, 07:12 PM~9278116
> *Cant send pictures from my phone and my son hid the digital camera somewhere. I did however draw this before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny shit :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 21 2007, 08:12 PM~9278116
> *Cant send pictures from my phone and my son hid the digital camera somewhere. I did however draw this before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT'S SOME FUCKEN GOOD BODY WORK!! :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 21 2007, 09:12 PM~9278116
> *Cant send pictures from my phone and my son hid the digital camera somewhere. I did however draw this before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*what the happen to my 68' !!! * :0 *It lost all of it body lines* :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 22 2007, 03:50 PM~9283455
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what the happen to my 68' !!!  :0 It lost all of it body lines :tears:
> *


it looks like he took it to the junk yard and put it into the crusher :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 21 2007, 08:12 PM~9278116
> *Cant send pictures from my phone and my son hid the digital camera somewhere. I did however draw this before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 21 2007, 08:12 PM~9278116
> *Cant send pictures from my phone and my son hid the digital camera somewhere. I did however draw this before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit! 
:roflmao: 

He cant rock 13s now...too big! Gonna have to go with 8s! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

2 Members: 1badchopp, DuezPaid


oh shit duez is back online


----------



## Forgiven 63

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 10:28 AM~9287234
> *2 Members: 1badchopp, DuezPaid
> oh shit duez is back online
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

"Frame Build"

*Took the advice from a few homies and decided to take things one more step. 

I've decided to build up a second frame for the 68'. Talking fully wrapped, powder coated and CHROME  .

I started to take the frame out of the parts car I have yesterday and finished up today.

Having this extra frame will eliminate any "down time". This way I dont have to sacrifice cruising the 68 when Duez finishes it. I can still ride while I build this frame.

...now to the pics...*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*BACKYARD BOOGIE *  

Here's what I started off with:









Took the doors off. 









Dropped the gas tank:









Had the wife help out:









It was cold yesterday. It was around 45 degrees outside;









Unbolted the front mounts:









Mid Section Mounts:









Rear Mounts: The body and frame part ways :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

More pics....




























Rolled it inside;





















*As soon as I get the 68' back from Duez, i'm gonna send this frame to get sandblasted. Then the fun starts......

Best of both worlds, I'll get to cruise the 68' until this frame gets done.*


----------



## DuezPaid

nice. I got some parts today.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 06:37 PM~9290218
> *BACKYARD BOOGIE
> 
> Here's what I started off with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the doors off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the gas tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the wife help out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cold yesterday. It was around 45 degrees outside;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbolted the front mounts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid Section Mounts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Mounts: The body and frame part ways :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats cold luis u have ur wife working on ur ride at 45 degreees ,you know shes gonna make do s2#$ around the house.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 23 2007, 07:42 PM~9290245
> *nice. I got some parts today.
> *


you already received them ???



*Hey Duez, hurry up bro, this one is waiting for its new home !!*








Using it as a work bench in the meantime :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:43 PM~9290249
> *thats cold luis u have ur wife working on ur ride at 45 degreees ,you know shes gonna make do s2#$ around the house.
> *


no way bro, she told me I have to take her shopping !!! hno:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 06:40 PM~9290232
> *More pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled it inside;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I get the 68' back from Duez, i'm gonna send this frame to get sandblasted. Then the fun starts......
> 
> Best of both worlds, I'll get to cruise the 68' until this frame gets done.
> *



i heve a napa sand blaster if u need it...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:44 PM~9290257
> *i heve a napa sand blaster if u need it...
> *


 :0 , you think it will take the frame down pretty quick ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 06:46 PM~9290260
> *:0 , you think it will take the frame down pretty quick ?
> *



its a small one i think 5 gallons ,i used it on the van and it worked what we can do is put the frame on the trl and take it to the shop so we can use that big air compressor..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:48 PM~9290273
> *its a small one i think 5 gallons ,i used it on the van and it worked what we can do is put the frame on the trl and take it to the shop so we can use that big air compressor..
> *


:thumbsup: Sounds good homie. I'm ready when ever you got time.....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 06:43 PM~9290250
> *you already received them ???
> Hey Duez, hurry up bro, this one is waiting for its new home !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using it as a work bench in the meantime :roflmao:
> *




that pic is b4 u sold me the doors last weekend right.


----------



## --JUICE--

just kidding duez that 64 is all complete and waiting for u


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:50 PM~9290281
> *that pic is b4 u sold me the doors last weekend right.
> *


:yes: yeah dont forget the new full length floors and the chrome A-arms. I dont think DUEZ will even notice


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 06:50 PM~9290279
> *:thumbups: Sounds good homie. I'm ready when ever you got time.....
> *



we start with some other parts just to make sure next time i see u ill give it to u so u can get the sand.


----------



## --JUICE--

3 Members: 1badchopp, 214monte, Sin7


whats up jr


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:53 PM~9290301
> *we start with some other parts just to make sure next time i see u ill give it to u so u can get the sand.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:54 PM~9290306
> *3 Members: 1badchopp, 214monte, Sin7
> whats up jr
> *


Q-vo Jr !.....


nomas falta TECH and Mr A


----------



## 214monte

wus up homie sorry i couldnt make it today had some babymomma drama ealier today and was left on foot


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 06:56 PM~9290319
> *Q-vo Jr !.....
> nomas falta TECH and Mr A
> *



they re grounded


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Nov 23 2007, 07:57 PM~9290325-->
> 
> 
> 
> wus up homie sorry i couldnt make it today had some babymomma drama ealier today and was left on foot
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont even worry about it homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:58 PM~9290334
> *they re grounded
> *


nah remember TECH is at his boss' house hanging up lights. They got him wearing an elf suit !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 23 2007, 06:57 PM~9290325
> *wus up homie sorry i couldnt make it today had some babymomma drama ealier today and was left on foot
> *


 hno:


----------



## 214monte

Say homie you should take the body to the scrap yard you can get like $120 or more for it there even open on sundays.Ill help you load it up for sure this time


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 06:59 PM~9290338
> *dont even worry about it homie.
> nah remember TECH is at his boss' house hanging up lights. They got him wearing an elf suit !
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 
photoshop please.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 08:00 PM~9290350
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> photoshop please.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

Santas little helper


----------



## LaidbackLuis

conversation is getting good homies, but I promised the wife I'd take her to a movie so I'm out.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 23 2007, 07:00 PM~9290344
> *Say homie you should take the body to the scrap yard you can get like $120 or more for it there even open on sundays.Ill help you load it up for sure this time
> *




that sounds better lets do the math 120 for frame,20 for gas for my suv,100 for trl rental fee,ok well do it sunday


just kiddin homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 23 2007, 08:01 PM~9290355
> *Santas little helper
> *


:roflmao:


he's gonna trip out when he reads this....


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:03 PM~9290364
> *conversation is getting good homies, but I promised the wife I'd take her to a movie so I'm out.
> *


  dont piss her off and get left on foot like me homie


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:03 PM~9290364
> *conversation is getting good homies, but I promised the wife I'd take her to a movie so I'm out.
> *



let me guess chick movie ,i told u she was gonna make u pay for yesterday..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 08:03 PM~9290366
> *that sounds better lets do the math 120 for frame,20 for gas for my suv,100 for trl rental fee,ok well do it sunday
> just kiddin homie
> *



you serious they'll buy it ?? 

I was just gonna have some old man that picks up scrap metal come get it for free, but if I can get some feria in my pocket i'll take it......


I'll take you homies out for some rounds


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:03 PM~9290369
> *:roflmao:
> he's gonna trip out when he reads this....
> *



i still want a photoshop


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 07:03 PM~9290366
> *that sounds better lets do the math 120 for frame,20 for gas for my suv,100 for trl rental fee,ok well do it sunday
> just kiddin homie
> *


there open till 3 saturdays and 12 noon onSundays


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 08:04 PM~9290377
> *le me guess chick movie ,i told u she was gonna make u pay for yesterday..
> *


:yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 23 2007, 08:06 PM~9290391
> *there open till 3 saturdays and 12 noon onSundays
> *


LETS DO IT TOMORROW !! :cheesy:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:07 PM~9290399
> *LETS DO IT TOMORROW !! :cheesy:
> *




i cant i have to work tomorrow but im free on sunday..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

....alright homies I'm really out now. The wife just came in the room and gave me the "look" hno:


----------



## 214monte

for reals homie let me know


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 23 2007, 08:08 PM~9290407
> *i cant i have to work tomorrow but im free on sunday..
> *


its cool... I'm busy sunday though....

JR, what time do they close on the weekdays ??


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:08 PM~9290410
> *....alright homies I'm really out now. The wife just came in the room and gave me the "look" hno:
> *





hno: :tears: :twak:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:09 PM~9290417
> *its cool... I'm busy sunday though....
> 
> JR, what time do they close on the weekdays ??
> *


one of them closes at 5 and the other at 5.30


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 23 2007, 08:10 PM~9290429
> *one of them closes at 5 and the other at 5.30
> *



PM the info to both places homie.... Maybe we can load up the body tomorrow or sunday and I can just take it on monday.... :dunno:




....LATERZ !!!.... NOW SHE'S WAIVING THE CHANKLA AT ME !!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:12 PM~9290447
> *PM the info to both places homie.... Maybe we can load up the body tomorrow or sunday and I can just take it on monday.... :dunno:
> ....LATERZ !!!.... NOW SHE'S WAIVING THE CHANKLA AT ME !!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 will do homie

hno: hno:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 07:08 PM~9290410
> *....alright homies I'm really out now. The wife just came in the room and gave me the "look" hno:
> *


Damn it I hate that look :buttkick: Nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

elf photoshop

SIN heres a link to get u started .


----------



## --JUICE--

2 Members: 1badchopp, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE




hno: :buttkick: :guns: :machinegun: tech is back


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 23 2007, 08:59 PM~9290338-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont even worry about it homie.
> nah remember TECH is at his boss' house hanging up lights. They got him wearing an elf suit !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:00 PM~9290350
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> photoshop please.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:01 PM~9290352
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:01 PM~9290355
> *Santas little helper
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:03 PM~9290369
> *:roflmao:
> he's gonna trip out when he reads this....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 09:05 PM~9290386
> *i still want a photoshop
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 12:33 AM~9292034
> *elf photoshop
> 
> SIN heres a link to get u started .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Nov 24 2007, 12:38 AM~9292082
> *2 Members: 1badchopp, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> hno:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :machinegun: tech is back
> *


  




what up homies ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 23 2007, 10:42 PM~9292114
> *:angry:
> 
> :angry:
> :angry:
> :angry:
> 
> :angry:
> :angry:
> :angry:
> 
> 
> what up homies ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *




see what happens when u go away.


----------



## --JUICE--

we can still photoshop SIN if u like????


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 24 2007, 12:46 AM~9292145
> *see what happens when u go away.
> *


Yea all my ****** talk shit ! :angry: 

oh well................ I get yall laters !



Sin your really putting in work homie !
Look's like you are ready to do this in 08


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 05:31 PM~9290175
> *"Frame Build"
> 
> Took the advice from a few homies and decided to take things one more step.
> 
> I've decided to build up a second frame for the 68'. Talking fully wrapped, powder coated and CHROME  .
> 
> I started to take the frame out of the parts car I have yesterday and finished up today.
> 
> Having this extra frame will eliminate any "down time". This way I dont have to sacrifice cruising the 68 when Duez finishes it. I can still ride while I build this frame.
> 
> ...now to the pics...
> *



smart move thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 23 2007, 08:31 PM~9290175
> *"Frame Build"
> 
> Took the advice from a few homies and decided to take things one more step.
> 
> I've decided to build up a second frame for the 68'. Talking fully wrapped, powder coated and CHROME  .
> 
> I started to take the frame out of the parts car I have yesterday and finished up today.
> 
> Having this extra frame will eliminate any "down time". This way I dont have to sacrifice cruising the 68 when Duez finishes it. I can still ride while I build this frame.
> 
> ...now to the pics...
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 23 2007, 11:48 PM~9292161-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sin your really putting in work homie !
> Look's like you are ready to do this in 08
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Nov 23 2007, 11:52 PM~9292181
> *smart move  thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.... If you're gonna do something, might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## --JUICE--

sin u wana take that frame tomorrow?????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 24 2007, 10:19 AM~9293332
> *sin u wana take that frame tomorrow?????
> *


Take the frame to the shop ??


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 24 2007, 09:20 AM~9293336
> *Take the frame to the shop ??
> *


no the body to the scrap metal ,in january it gets real slow at work if u want we can take the frame to sand blast since i have time...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 24 2007, 10:22 AM~9293348
> *no the body to the scrap metal ,in january it gets real slow at work if u want we can take the frame to sand blast since i have time...
> *


Can't tomorrow bro. made plans with the inlaws.....

How about during the week? 

You can blast the frame at work ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 24 2007, 09:24 AM~9293362
> *Can't tomorrow bro. made plans with the inlaws.....
> 
> How about during the week?
> 
> You can blast the frame at work ?
> *


cool we do it during the week,well sand blast the frame at the shop here in rowlett im just real busy right now but after the holidays we dont have a lot of work and we can do it then.


ill hit u up laters i have to go work for a couple of hours.


----------



## Forgiven 63

guess iam not the only one the woke up and checked LIL !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 24 2007, 11:29 AM~9293390
> *cool we do it during the week,well sand blast the frame at the shop here in rowlett im just real busy right now but after the holidays we dont have a lot of work and we can do it then.
> ill hit u up laters i have to go work for a couple of hours.
> *




say homie you think you can sand blast jr. frame too ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Nov 24 2007, 10:29 AM~9293390-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool we do it during the week,well sand blast the frame at the shop here in rowlett im just real busy right now but after the holidays we dont have a lot of work and we can do it then.
> ill hit u up laters i have to go work for a couple of hours.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool hit me up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 24 2007, 10:29 AM~9293391
> * guess iam not the only one the woke up and checked LIL !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 24 2007, 10:30 AM~9293395
> *say homie you think you can sand blast jr. frame too ?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 24 2007, 09:30 AM~9293395
> *say homie you think you can sand blast jr. frame too ?
> *


 :cheesy: whats up homies


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 24 2007, 11:09 AM~9293579
> *:cheesy: whats up homies
> *


just here staying warm inside.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63

WHEN YOU SCRAPING THE BODY ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 08:29 AM~9306585
> *    WHEN YOU SCRAPING THE BODY ?
> *


Before wednesday... Home Owners Association came bitching again :uh: 

I got a few people with trailers ready, just need some "muscle" to lift it. About 6 homies will work que no ??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hugo said for me to take it myself with his trailer to get at least $150 for it but I dont have time....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 09:33 AM~9306598
> *Before wednesday... Home Owners Association came bitching again  :uh:
> 
> I got a few people with trailers ready, just need some "muscle" to lift it. About 6 homies will work que no ??
> *





> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 09:34 AM~9306601
> *Hugo said for me to take it myself with his trailer to get at least $150 for it but I dont have time....
> *



Ill stop by ! mabe Hugo will help and call your brother ....... Thats 4

hummm .......... need 2 more !

You should take it ! What you dont got time to get $150 for shit you going to trash !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 08:36 AM~9306610
> *Ill stop by !    mabe Hugo will help and call your brother  ....... Thats 4
> 
> hummm .......... need 2 more !
> 
> You should take it !    What you dont got time to get $150 for shit you going to trash !
> *


Are you down to do it today ? 

My brother said he's down. I can get two of my cousins to come over. Thats 6.

I'm down to make $150 but you know what they say "time is money". Its gonna cost me time to pick up the trailer, then take off an hour or two off work to haul it over there, then go drop off the trailer. So I figured just have somebody that comes to haull off scrap metal do it. :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

yea your right ...............

what time ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 09:03 AM~9306658
> *yea your right ...............
> 
> what time ?
> *


Around 5:30

My brother and I get off work at 4:00


----------



## 214monte

:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 12:50 PM~9307465
> *:biggrin:
> *



hows jefferson city !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Nov 26 2007, 11:50 AM~9307465-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 11:53 AM~9307485
> *hows jefferson city !
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 09:03 AM~9306658
> *
> 
> what time ?
> *


Tech can you come over tomorrow around 5:15 homie ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:41 PM~9307807
> *Tech can you come over tomorrow around 5:15 homie ?
> *



yea !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 12:42 PM~9307814
> *yea  !
> *


:thumbsup:

I'll call Hugo tonight.....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 11:48 AM~9307870
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll call Hugo tonight.....
> *




count me in ,if im not at work.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 01:38 PM~9308172
> *count me in ,if im not at work.
> *


let me know tomorrow during the day.....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 12:43 PM~9308202
> *let me know tomorrow during the day.....
> *




cool u need the trl???


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 10:53 AM~9307485
> *hows jefferson city !
> *


missed my flight yesterday catching the 6.00 flight today


----------



## 214monte

Only a few more months of this crap or sooner if they piss me off then its back to working for the man.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Nov 26 2007, 01:49 PM~9308253-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool u need the trl???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: the guy that is coming to get the body is bringin his.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 01:51 PM~9308276
> *missed my flight yesterday catching the 6.00 flight today
> *


:thumbsup:

You down to come over tomorrow and help ??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 01:56 PM~9308315
> *Only a few more months of this crap or sooner if they piss me off then its back to working for the man.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 02:51 PM~9308276
> *missed my flight yesterday catching the 6.00 flight today
> *



:roflmao: ***** on foot agin !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 12:56 PM~9308319
> *:no: the guy that is coming to get the body is bringin his.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> You down to come over tomorrow and help ??
> *


Sorry homie gotta leave later today back to my cell at the Candlewood Suites i swear after a couple days there it resembles the prison i work at


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 12:59 PM~9308339
> *:roflmao:      ***** on foot agin !
> *


wus up homie im gonna go look at some stereos before i leave today let you know whats up with them.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 02:59 PM~9308348
> *Sorry homie gotta leave later today back to my cell at the Candlewood Suites i swear after a couple days there it resembles the prison i work at
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


* Pass the wire Jr. ! ! ! Pass The Wire !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 02:02 PM~9308375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Pass the wire Jr.  ! ! !    Pass The Wire !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 01:02 PM~9308375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Pass the wire Jr.  ! ! !    Pass The Wire !
> *


if i didnt leave my truck up there i wouldnt have even gone back


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 01:59 PM~9308348
> * i swear after a couple days there it resembles the prison i work at
> *


have you ran into Popeye ? :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:04 PM~9308393
> *have you ran into Popeye ?  :0
> *


no but i ran into lightning and the rest of his AB ers


----------



## 214monte

big Al was at the cafeteria


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Nov 26 2007, 02:06 PM~9308413-->
> 
> 
> 
> no but i ran into lightning and the rest of his AB ers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 02:13 PM~9308448
> *big Al was at the cafeteria
> *


 :0 :0 


y los del BGF ??


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 12:59 PM~9308339
> *:roflmao:      ***** on foot agin !
> *


 :tears: not again.


----------



## 214monte

they were there too
im the only ****** around :uh:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 01:16 PM~9308472
> *they were there too
> im the only ****** around :uh:
> *




hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Nov 26 2007, 03:06 PM~9308413-->
> 
> 
> 
> no but i ran into lightning and the rest of his AB ers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 03:13 PM~9308448
> *big Al was at the cafeteria
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 03:16 PM~9308472
> *they were there too
> im the only ****** around :uh:
> *



Did Big AL grab your ass homie ! ! ! ! 

:biggrin: 

and say " This is nice to  "


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 01:19 PM~9308494
> *Did Big AL    grab your ass homie ! !  ! !
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> and say " This is nice to   "
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 01:22 PM~9308509
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




tech whats up on the toy drive??????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 02:22 PM~9308509
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Did popeye tell your boss "ey Cinderella go find yourself ah fella" after your boss told you to get back to work?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 03:30 PM~9308576
> *tech whats up on the toy drive??????
> *



ULA Toy Drive Sun Dec 16th 11-4pm USA Bowl (formerly Don Carter bowl)..


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 01:33 PM~9308599
> *ULA Toy Drive Sun Dec 16th 11-4pm USA Bowl (formerly Don Carter bowl)..
> *




r we goin??


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:30 PM~9308578
> *Did popeye tell your boss "ey Cinderella go find yourself ah fella" after your boss told you to get back to work?
> *


as a matter of fact they did when he went downhill to the other prison wich is a level 5he was like this hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 03:34 PM~9308603
> *r we goin??
> *



Hell Yea fool ! ! ! ! I allready got the kid's some toy's and shit !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 01:35 PM~9308615
> *Hell Yea fool ! ! ! !  I allready got the kid's some toy's and shit !
> *


 :thumbsup: for the toy drive


----------



## LaidbackLuis

hey Tech should we tell the Hugo and Jr who else might be TFFT ???  :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:36 PM~9308628
> *hey Tech should we tell the Hugo and Jr who else might be TFFT ???    :cheesy:
> *


who


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 02:37 PM~9308635
> *who
> *


 

If TECH says its okay I'll tell you two......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 26 2007, 03:36 PM~9308628-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey Tech should we tell the Hugo and Jr who else might be TFFT ???    :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 03:37 PM~9308635
> *who
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



 No, let them wait........ mabe post a pic


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:37 PM~9308640
> *
> 
> If TECH says its okay I'll tell you two......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 02:40 PM~9308652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> No, let them wait........ mabe post a pic
> *


orale I'll post a teaser pic


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 01:40 PM~9308652
> *:roflmao:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:   :roflmao:
> No, let them wait........ mabe post a pic
> *




pm fool,dont make me wait.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 01:40 PM~9308652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> No, let them wait........ mabe post a pic
> *


pics


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:42 PM~9308669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




name please


----------



## 214monte

any side pics


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 26 2007, 03:41 PM~9308659-->
> 
> 
> 
> orale I'll post a teaser pic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 03:42 PM~9308669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 02:43 PM~9308681
> *any side pics
> *


yes but this was just a teaser pic


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 02:43 PM~9308675
> *name please
> *


:nono:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:46 PM~9308707
> *:nono:
> *




:angry:  :burn:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 01:47 PM~9308721
> *:angry:    :burn:
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

another sneak peak....


----------



## Forgiven 63

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 02:49 PM~9308733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:werd:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:49 PM~9308732
> *another sneak peak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me guess the Riddler :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 02:50 PM~9308744
> *let me guess the Riddler  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 03:50 PM~9308744
> *let me guess the Riddler  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: the dark night ***** ! we got another Batman


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 01:50 PM~9308744
> *let me guess the Riddler  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 214monte

Batman and Robin


----------



## --JUICE--

fuck it im just gonna run the license plate!!!!


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 26 2007, 01:55 PM~9308770
> *fuck it im just gonna run the license plate!!!!
> *


good idea


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Nov 26 2007, 02:55 PM~9308770-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck it im just gonna run the license plate!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 02:56 PM~9308777
> *good idea
> *


LOL, wont get you anywhere.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

:biggrin: ***** getting desperate


----------



## LaidbackLuis

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Sin7, rayray73, DuezPaid, TAYLORMADE, 1badchopp




*What's the word Mockingbird ?????*


----------



## DuezPaid

Need a break from the dust.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 26 2007, 03:17 PM~9308858
> *Need a brake from the dust.
> *



you dropping me a casual hint :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 04:19 PM~9308885
> *you dropping me a casual hint :scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 03:19 PM~9308885
> *you dropping me a casual hint :scrutinize:
> *


:nosad: really just taking a break.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 26 2007, 03:21 PM~9308900
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 26 2007, 03:22 PM~9308903
> *:nosad: really just taking a break.
> *



:twak: always got an answer for everything.... 


Dont forget to update this topic tonight.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Nov 26 2007, 04:22 PM~9308903-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad: really just taking a break.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 04:23 PM~9308913
> *:twak: always got an answer for everything....
> Dont forget to update this topic tonight.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hugo, when do you wanna take that extra frame so we can sandblast it ??


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 214monte

:0


> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 26 2007, 02:17 PM~9308858
> *Need a break from the dust.
> *


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 02:19 PM~9308885
> *you dropping me a casual hint :scrutinize:
> *


Impala going into hibernation for the winter :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 04:51 PM~9309763
> *Impala going into hibernation for the winter :0
> *


dont jinx it


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Did a little to my frame today..... 

Found 2 hairline cracks so I decided to weld them up before i sandblast the frame.

Here's one crack...*




























(camera died so i dont have pics of the second one)


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 02:13 PM~9308830
> *LOL, wont get you anywhere.....
> *





yea i didnt think a white old lady will want to hang out with us


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 02:32 PM~9308995
> *Hugo, when do you wanna take that extra frame so we can sandblast it ??
> *




lets do it at begining of january when theres no work.


----------



## scrappin68

looks good


----------



## 801Rider

Is that Caddy going to be your daily :0 I've had two Fleets during my time with the '68


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Nov 26 2007, 06:47 PM~9310743-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets do it at begining of january when theres no work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9310879
> *looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Nov 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9311172
> *Is that Caddy going to be your daily :0 I've had two Fleets during my time with the '68
> *


nah bro that's my brothers Fleetwood he scooped up this weekend.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9311264
> *:thumbsup:
> thanks homie
> nah bro that's my brothers Fleetwood he scooped up this weekend.
> *


 I like the 95/96's. I had a 94 and 93. 94 was my favorite because of the LT1. You can definately tell the difference in power :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 26 2007, 07:34 PM~9311341
> * I like the 95/96's. I had a 94 and 93. 94 was my favorite because of the LT1. You can definately tell the difference in power :cheesy:
> *



my bro's is a 95'. I've only taken it around the block. I'll lay on the gas when he aint looking the next time...


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 07:17 PM~9311995
> *my bro's is a 95'. I've only taken it around the block. I'll lay on the gas when he aint looking the next time...
> *


haha you let the cat out the bag


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2007, 08:45 PM~9312311
> *haha you let the cat out the bag
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 07:17 PM~9311995
> *my bro's is a 95'. I've only taken it around the block. I'll lay on the gas when he aint looking the next time...
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*DUEZ- CLEAR OUT YOUR INBOX *


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 12:17 PM~9316927
> * DUEZ- CLEAR OUT YOUR INBOX
> *


hey Sin you ever see that show overhauled :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 01:28 PM~9317037
> *hey Sin you ever see that show overhauled  :biggrin:
> *


yeah :yes:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Nov 27 2007, 02:28 PM~9317037-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey Sin you ever see that show overhauled  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:29 PM~9317044
> *yeah :yes:
> *




I feel a Own-erHaul comeing !


lol.........


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 12:31 PM~9317062
> *I feel a  Own-erHaul    comeing !
> lol.........
> *


Owner-hauling :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao:



Jr are you in town today?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 12:32 PM~9317080
> *:roflmao:
> Jr are you in town today?
> *


 shit i was at the airport yesterday waiting for the airplane to leave when they delayed it 4 hours due to mechanical failure finallay i said fuck that shit .then i remembered that movie Final destination and went home
Ill try again today to leave


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 02:36 PM~9317112
> *shit i was at the airport yesterday waiting for the airplane to leave when they delayed it 4 hours due to mechanical failure finallay i said fuck that shit .then i remembered that  movie Final destination and went home
> Ill try again today to leave
> *



***** YOU GOT PLANE - OWNED ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 214monte

people from my job calling me like crazy thinking i quit :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 02:38 PM~9317130
> *people from my job calling me like crazy thinking i quite  :biggrin:
> *




lol............. They starting to get worryed homie ! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:39 PM~9317150
> *lol............. They starting to get worryed homie !  :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:40 PM~9317161
> *:roflmao:
> *


he going to go back and they going to have a gift for him ...........

" bunch of can's of beans and Nacho's "

" talking about ..... Hey Amigo ! "


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 12:43 PM~9317191
> *he going to go back and they going to have a gift for him ...........
> 
> " bunch of can's of beans and Nacho's "
> 
> " talking about ..... Hey Amigo ! "
> *


thats gonna be my christmas bonus


----------



## Forgiven 63

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 214monte, 1badchopp, Sin7



:tears: I miss the * " Mr. P Topic "*

If only there was 1 Anonymous User, it would be like old times


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 12:44 PM~9317208
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 214monte, 1badchopp, Sin7
> :tears:  I miss the  " Mr. P  Topic "
> 
> If only there was 1 Anonymous User, it would be like old times
> *




:angry:


----------



## 214monte

RIP MR P topic :tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 01:47 PM~9317224
> *RIP MR P topic :tears:
> *



TECH said for me to start a "DUEZ YOUR INBOX IS FULL" topic :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hugo- are you gonna be able to make it today at 5:15 ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 12:48 PM~9317233
> *TECH said for me to start a "DUEZ YOUR INBOX IS FULL" topic  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 12:48 PM~9317233
> *TECH said for me to start a "DUEZ YOUR INBOX IS FULL" topic  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 12:31 PM~9317062
> *I feel a  Own-erHaul    comeing !
> lol.........
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

Stay tuned homies pics coming later today of an Owner-hauling of my own


----------



## Forgiven 63

Yall remember the " La Bamba Movie " ?

When Bob goes to the top of a hill and says " Richieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee "






I whan to go to the top of a Hill and say " Mr. Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 01:54 PM~9317289
> *Stay tuned homies pics coming later today of an Owner-hauling of my own
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 02:54 PM~9317289
> *Stay tuned homies pics coming later today of an Owner-hauling of my own
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:55 PM~9317292
> *Yall remember the " La Bamba Movie "  ?
> 
> When Bob goes to the top of a hill and says  " Richieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee "
> 
> 
> I whan to go to the top of a Hill and say  " Mr. Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee "
> *


how about I stand on the other hill and say "Mr Duezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Forgiven 63

*Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:57 PM~9317311
> *Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 12:50 PM~9317251
> *Hugo- are you gonna be able to make it today at 5:15 ?
> *


i should get a load on the second list around 3:30 call me when u get out if i have to work early ill go right after that...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*ROLL CALL FOR TODAY !!!*

Project "Get rid of the Body" going down at 5:15 today


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 26 2007, 01:49 PM~9308732
> *another sneak peak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i talked to danny those wheels hes got are 13's center gold brand new from his cuttlass.he also said if anybody wants a raddical cuttlass he can get it back from the people he sold it too.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:02 PM~9317343
> *i should get a load on the second list around 3:30 call me when u get out if i have to work early ill go right after that...
> *


:thumbsup: I'll call you at 4:00 when i get out.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:05 PM~9317364
> *i talked to danny those wheels hes got are 13's center gold brand new from his cuttlass.he also said if anybody wants a raddical cuttlass he can get it back from the people he sold it too.
> *


good lookin out but my brother is looking for some 14's to throw on the fleetwood


----------



## --JUICE--

sin u going to the toy drive???


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:03 PM~9317349
> *ROLL CALL FOR TODAY !!!
> 
> Project "Get rid of the Body" going down at 5:15 today
> *



Just called the parole officer _ " wife " _ 

comfirmed 5:15 at the house of the childern of the corn...........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 03:05 PM~9317364
> *i talked to danny those wheels hes got are 13's center gold brand new from his cuttlass.he also said if anybody wants a raddical cuttlass he can get it back from the people he sold it too.
> *





:biggrin: Hugo find more out..... what does it need ? how much ?

alll you can ! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Nov 27 2007, 02:10 PM~9317397-->
> 
> 
> 
> sin u going to the toy drive???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah we rollin !
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:13 PM~9317417
> *Just called the parole officer   " wife "
> 
> comfirmed  5:15 at the house of the childern of the corn...........
> *


Children of the corn ! :roflmao: they cut it all down


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:18 PM~9317474
> *
> Children of the corn ! :roflmao: they cut it all down
> *



 Pour kids


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 01:18 PM~9317474
> *yeah we rollin !
> Children of the corn ! :roflmao: they cut it all down
> *




lets roll i have to get a 4 sale sign for the ss ,perfect place to advertice :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:19 PM~9317480
> *lets rool i have to get a 4 sale sign for the ss ,perfect place to advertice :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: one step closer to the 64 rag


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 01:20 PM~9317495
> *:thumbsup: one step closer to the 64 rag
> *




if everything goes as plan,take ur camera mine broke i need to take some pics of it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:22 PM~9317518
> *if everything goes as plan,take ur camera mine broke i need to take some pics of it.
> *


I got my camera ready.... 

Are you gonna bring the SS over today ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 01:23 PM~9317524
> *I got my camera ready....
> 
> Are you gonna bring the SS over today ?
> *





i have to go get it inspected call me when u get out of work laters .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:25 PM~9317539
> *i have to go get it inspected call me when u get out of work laters .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 03:25 PM~9317539
> *i have to go get it inspected call me when u get out of work laters .
> *



LOL........... Hugo, you dont ride dirty homie ?


Shit Ive drove the 63 all over Texas and I been Dirty the whole fucking time !
Fuck that Inspection shit.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:26 PM~9317554
> *LOL...........  Hugo, you dont ride dirty homie ?
> Shit Ive drove the 63 all over Texas and I been Dirty the whole fucking time !
> Fuck that Inspection shit.........
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hey Tech we rollin *El Patron* this sunday


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:30 PM~9317584
> *:roflmao:
> *


 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


I keep it Gangster for the Kids Homie


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:26 PM~9317554
> *LOL...........  Hugo, you dont ride dirty homie ?
> Shit Ive drove the 63 all over Texas and I been Dirty the whole fucking time !
> Fuck that Inspection shit.........
> *




pinche rowlett cops dont give a shit theyll impund the ss for no inspection..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:33 PM~9317604
> *pinche rowlett cops dont give a shit theyll impund the ss for no inspection..
> *


not before taking it for a spin :0


----------



## --JUICE--

4 Members: 1badchopp, Sin7, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, ToXiC_FuMeS



what up homie...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:34 PM~9317616
> *4 Members: 1badchopp, Sin7, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, ToXiC_FuMeS
> what up homie...
> *


Jerry droppin in on the excitement :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:32 PM~9317595
> *Hey Tech we rollin El Patron this sunday
> 
> *



El Patron ! :0 Well I may to just call myself " The Disgruntl Worker "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:35 PM~9317630
> *El Patron !  :0          Well I may to just call myself  " The Disgruntl Worker "
> *


this boss is giving bonuses in 2008  ya dig ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 01:37 PM~9317637
> *this boss is giving bonuses in 2008   ya dig ?
> *





what the f is that i havent seen one of those in years...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 03:39 PM~9317648
> *what the f is that i havent seen one of those in years...
> *



me too...................... :angry: 

I think the boss is lieing agin !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Nov 27 2007, 02:39 PM~9317648-->
> 
> 
> 
> what the f is that i havent seen one of those in years...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:39 PM~9317657
> *me too...................... :angry:
> 
> I think the boss is lieing agin !
> *


you'll see him tonight


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:39 PM~9317657
> *me too...................... :angry:
> 
> I think the boss is lieing agin !
> *



i forgot sin has 1 of those white peoples jobs.. :scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:40 PM~9317669
> *i forgot sin has 1 of those white peoples jobs.. :scrutinize:
> *



:yes: 

In the streets they call me Luis el Mexicano.

At work I'm known as Lewis with a tan


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 03:40 PM~9317669
> *i forgot sin has 1 of those white peoples jobs.. :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: I tell you this fool got a 401K and everything..........

I got triple coupon day at K-Mart


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 01:41 PM~9317680
> *:yes:
> 
> In the streets they call me Luis.
> 
> At work I'm know as Lewis
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i called david at home the othe day and i asked for david in spanish and his wife was like quien no numero equibocado .


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:41 PM~9317680
> *:yes:
> 
> In the streets they call me Luis.
> 
> At work I'm know as Lewis
> *




well..............

On the street they call me " Tech 63 " or " El Vato Loco "

But here at work they call me " Boy " or " Messican "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:43 PM~9317696
> *:roflmao:    I tell you this fool got a 401K and everything..........
> 
> I got triple coupon day at K-Mart
> *


damn bro they're playing you dirty..... There isn't even any K Marts around here :0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:45 PM~9317710
> *well..............
> 
> On the street they call me    " Tech 63 "    or    " El Vato Loco "
> 
> But here at work they call me  " Boy "  or  " Messican "
> *




:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:44 PM~9317705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i called david at home the othe day and i asked for david in spanish and his wife was like quien no numero equibocado .
> *


when you call up there you gotta ask for "el que pone las luces bonitas" 


:roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 01:46 PM~9317726
> *when you call up there you gotta ask for "el que pone las luces bonitas"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 03:44 PM~9317705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i called david at home the othe day and i asked for david in spanish and his wife was like quien no numero equibocado .
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:46 PM~9317726
> *when you call up there you gotta ask for "el que pone las luces bonitas"
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


 Man now my wife wants light on the house too....... and Iam " afraid of heights "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:49 PM~9317762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Man now my wife wants light on the house too.......  and Iam " afraid of heights "
> *


just toss them up there ah como caigan !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 01:49 PM~9317762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Man now my wife wants light on the house too.......  and Iam " afraid of heights "
> *


 hno:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 01:50 PM~9317774
> *just toss them up there ah como caigan !
> *




ponle pinche duck tape it always works....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:51 PM~9317789
> *ponle pinche duck tape it always works....
> *


:werd:


Ey Tech you should use nothing but Red and Blue bulbs. Make your pad look like a police station !!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:53 PM~9317798
> *:werd:
> Ey Tech you should use nothing but Red and Blue bulbs. Make your pad look like a police station !!
> *



*why would I do that ! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:55 PM~9317817
> *why would I do that !
> *


To remind yourself to drive legally :dunno:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 27 2007, 01:51 PM~9317789
> *ponle pinche duck tape it always works....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

gonna get you a convertable Hugo?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 04:13 PM~9317981
> *gonna get you a convertable Hugo?
> *




He wants one....... he should do what I do...... drive with the window down and stick his head out the wondow


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:16 PM~9318007
> *He wants one....... he should do what I do...... drive with the window down and stick his head out the wondow
> *


I think he said so he could feel the wind blow in his hair :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:16 PM~9318007
> *He wants one....... he should do what I do...... drive with the window down and stick his head out the wondow
> *


I remember growing up as a kid my jefito would call that AC


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 02:17 PM~9318018
> *I think he said so he could feel the wind blow in his hair :cheesy:
> *



if i didnt have a shaved head that would work...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 03:17 PM~9318018
> *I think he said so he could feel the wind blow in his hair :cheesy:
> *



thats what the Chopper is for


----------



## Forgiven 63

Jr. a dude in Houston has Batteries 1/2 a year old $20 each
1000cc


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:22 PM~9318054
> *thats what the Chopper is for
> *


yea with them born to be wild music playing in the background


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 27 2007, 03:22 PM~9318061-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jr.  a dude in Houston has Batteries  1/2 a year old $20 each
> 1000cc
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 03:23 PM~9318067
> *yea with them born to be wild music playing in the background
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:22 PM~9318061
> *Jr.  a dude in Houston has Batteries  1/2 a year old $20 each
> 1000cc
> *


he has 14 of them right sounds good might have to scoop them up if i get some more time off soon


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 04:24 PM~9318077
> *he has 14 of them right sounds good might have to scoop them up if i get some more time off soon
> *



ill get what you dont want......... you not goign to get them cheaper !


----------



## 214monte

did you see the 64 on craigslist for $4500 looks real solid and has everything on it burgandy i think


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 03:27 PM~9318100
> *did you see the 64 on craigslist for $4500 looks real solid and has everything on it burgandy i think
> *


what city ?


----------



## --JUICE--

about a month a go i saw a 64 conv on craigs list for 10 gs candied ,4 pumps i think it was in winsconsin or wyoming now i cant find it :angry:   :burn:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:27 PM~9318105
> *what city ?
> *




x2


----------



## 214monte

let me go find it real quick homies be back


----------



## 214monte

Denison $5700 sorry homies not $4700 and its a 63


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 03:35 PM~9318179
> *Denison $5700 sorry homies not $4700 and its a 63
> *


I talked to that guy a while back. His daughter lives down the street from me.

That 63' has fuel issues. Other than that it starts and runs


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 214monte

you see the other one the just posted up for $1900


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:38 PM~9318223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:39 PM~9318241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

that old man is a real talker. had me on the phone for 30 minutes. All I called was to ask if he still had the car. You know how old people are, they find someone who listens and they go on and on.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:42 PM~9318263
> *that old man is a real talker. had me on the phone for 30 minutes. All I called was to ask if he still had the car. You know how old people are, they find someone who listens and they go on and on.
> *


you should have talked to him about a trade motorized wheelchair for car


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 03:44 PM~9318276
> *you should have talked to him about a trade  motorized wheelchair for car
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

The president of operations at my company be falling asleep everywhere think he has that shit whats it called narcolepsy.Mofocker was driving back from dropping off material in a big ass box truck ***** fell asleep at the whell when he woke up half the truck was missing the roof and all.

Wonder if got the $6 insurance they offer


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 03:49 PM~9318322
> *The president of operations at my company be falling asleep everywhere think he has that shit whats it called narcolepsy.Mofocker was driving back from dropping off material in a big ass box truck ***** fell asleep at the whell when he woke up half the truck was missing the roof and all.
> 
> Wonder if got the $6 insurance they offer
> *



:0


----------



## 214monte

***** done hit a tree like in the movies good thing hes short if not off with his head


----------



## 214monte

wish i was there with a camera would have won something on that Funniest videos show :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 03:51 PM~9318341
> *wish i was there with a camera would have won something on that Funniest videos show :cheesy:
> *


$10k straight up :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Jr. theres some nice Impalas where your going !

64 impala


63 impala


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:52 PM~9318348
> *$10k straight up :roflmao:
> *


hell yea


----------



## 214monte

they got one for $1900 or best fast cash ***** said its been sitting in a barn for 30 years everythings there straight 327 with title might have to go see this one


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 03:52 PM~9318349
> *Jr. theres some nice Impalas where your going !
> 
> 64 impala
> 63 impala
> *



I'd jump on that 63'


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 02:55 PM~9318381
> *they got one for $1900 or best fast cash ***** said its been sitting in a barn for 30 years everythings there straight 327 with title might have to go see this one
> *


 homies its in Lewisville Dallas craigslist they just posted it up


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*TECH -I'll see you at my pad homie. 

Hugo- I'll call you in a few minutes. Hope you can make it out too

Jr- Take it easy homie. Dont miss another flight*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 05:00 PM~9318425
> *TECH -I'll see you at my pad homie.
> 
> Hugo- I'll call you in a few minutes. Hope you can make it out too
> 
> Jr- Take it easy homie. Dont miss another flight
> *



Iam about to dip out ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 03:00 PM~9318425
> *TECH -I'll see you at my pad homie.
> 
> Hugo- I'll call you in a few minutes. Hope you can make it out too
> 
> Jr- Take it easy homie. Dont miss another flight
> *


taking it to the scrapyard?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2007, 05:01 PM~9318433
> *taking it to the scrapyard?
> *



no...............


----------



## TOP DOG '64

The guy's at Show & Go Polishing wanted me to post some pix...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 27 2007, 04:28 PM~9318663
> *The guy's at Show & Go Polishing wanted me to post some pix...
> 
> 
> *


They do great work. I was very impressed by Oscar's work and courtesy.

:thumbsup: for Show & Go


----------



## scrappin68

that is some clean work :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

TTT post up pics from yesterday homie..........

I got a $5 that says that guy didnt make it to light without something flying off !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 07:07 AM~9322905
> *TTT post up pics from yesterday homie..........
> 
> I got a $5 that says that guy didnt make it to light without something flying off !
> *


LOL, !! I found the oil pan sitting half way down the alley in the field !!! :roflmao:



Pics in a second


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 08:44 AM~9322989
> *LOL,  !! I found the oil pan sitting half way down the alley in the field !!! :roflmao:
> Pics in a second
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What I tell you !

which ever way he's going, Iam going the other way !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 07:46 AM~9322997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What I tell you !
> 
> which ever way he's going, Iam going the other way !
> *


did you see how he burned dirt in the field when he took off !? He even looked back to make sure we were looking :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 08:50 AM~9323012
> *did you see how he burned dirt in the field when he took off !? He even looked back to make sure we were looking :roflmao:
> *


 :0 That fool was, ******* than a mother fuOker !

talking about he like the community he lives in becues they let you do what you want and it's historic cues it was built in the 40's ! ! ! ! 

Bet you his wife is also his _" sister "_ , I guess he would say
" thats how the rich stay rich " " Keep it in the Family "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*PROJECT: "GET RID OF THE BODY"*

1BadChopp on the left, TechniquesSexyThree on the right









Yours truly making sure everything went good :biggrin: 









This part was scary.


















I was just waiting for that chain to come flying back and hit somebody hno:


















Finally got the body loaded:


















The wife was happy to see an empty driveway:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 07:56 AM~9323026
> *:0      That fool was,  ******* than a mother fuOker !
> 
> talking about he like the community he lives in becues they let you do what you want and it's historic cues it was built in the 40's ! ! ! !
> 
> Bet you his wife is also his  " sister " , I guess he would say
> " thats how the rich stay rich "  " Keep it in the Family "
> *


:roflmao:

Did he really say he was gonna build up the 68' ? :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 08:59 AM~9323034
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Did he really say he was gonna build up the 68' ?  :0
> *



He said " Wee-Store It " or make a " Hotie-Rod "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 08:02 AM~9323044
> *He said  " Wee-Store It "  or make a  " Hotie-Rod "
> *


:roflmao:

when you told me he was gonna build it up I thought you were kidding...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 09:05 AM~9323054
> *:roflmao:
> 
> when you told me he was gonna build it up I thought you were kidding...
> *



Funny part is when you went inside he tolld hugo to help him load your eng up ! ! !

said he would take the 64 too if you wanted.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 08:08 AM~9323066
> *Funny part is when you went inside he tolld hugo to help him load your eng up ! ! !
> 
> said he would take the 64 too if you wanted.
> *


:guns:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 09:09 AM~9323074
> *:guns:
> *


_ 
* Oh and your helpers where, a real good help too.............

*_


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 08:10 AM~9323075
> *
> Oh and your helpers where, a real good help too.............
> 
> 
> *



I called my brother up afterwards and set his ass straight.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 08:08 AM~9323066
> *Funny part is when you went inside he tolld hugo to help him load your eng up ! ! !
> 
> 
> *


bet you he got all excited when he "done seen it."


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I saw this on my way in this morning after I dropped of my wife at work. Its parked at a Firestone Shop around the block from here....I wonder if its for sale :cheesy: 

I figured I'd give Hugo some motivation.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 09:17 AM~9323100
> *I saw this on my way in this morning after I dropped of my wife at work. Its parked at a Firestone Shop around the block from here....I wonder if its for sale :cheesy:
> 
> I figured I'd give Hugo some motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




* That nice ! ! ! !!* :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 08:38 AM~9323158
> * That nice ! ! !  !!  :cheesy:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 27 2007, 02:35 PM~9317628
> *Jerry droppin in on the excitement  :cheesy:
> *


ohh yea , ,you always got something interesting up on here,you miss a few days and have a few pages to read up on..... waiting to see some paint pics....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Nov 28 2007, 10:19 AM~9323616
> *ohh yea ,  ,you always got something interesting up on here,you miss a few days and have a few pages to read up on..... waiting to see some paint pics....*


x2


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 07:17 AM~9323100
> *I saw this on my way in this morning after I dropped of my wife at work. Its parked at a Firestone Shop around the block from here....I wonder if its for sale :cheesy:
> 
> I figured I'd give Hugo some motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




let me know if its for sale :biggrin: ,sin post pics of that drop top 59 i sent u earlier :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 28 2007, 05:36 PM~9326498
> *let me know if its for sale :biggrin: ,sin post pics of that drop top 59 i sent u earlier :thumbsup:
> *


i went by there on my way home but it was inside.....

I'll see if I can post pics of that 59'.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Nov 28 2007, 10:19 AM~9323616
> *ohh yea ,  ,you always got something interesting up on here,you miss a few days and have a few pages to read up on..... waiting to see some paint pics....
> *


Gonna be a while. Got a new camera though, 8.0 megapixels, and I did start fixing this today.










And I installed the battery tray and radiator support bushings.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 28 2007, 06:07 PM~9327147
> *Gonna be a while. Got a new camera though, 8.0 megapixels, and I did start fixing this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I installed the battery tray and radiator support bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 28 2007, 06:07 PM~9327147
> *Gonna be a while. Got a new camera though, 8.0 megapixels, and I did start fixing this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I installed the battery tray and radiator support bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DuezPaid

This car is gonna be patterned in no time.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 28 2007, 07:07 PM~9327147
> *Gonna be a while. Got a new camera though, 8.0 megapixels, and I did start fixing this today.
> 
> 
> 
> And I installed the battery tray and radiator support bushings.
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*see you late December*


----------



## 214monte

wus up homies


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 29 2007, 12:36 AM~9328244
> *This car is gonna be patterned in no time.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:54 AM~9329706
> *wus up homies
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 29 2007, 07:54 AM~9329706
> *wus up homies
> *




dont tell me you missed your plane agin !


----------



## --JUICE--

i saw this conv 59 at the shop next door to my homies stereo shop ,it just got a new paint job


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 29 2007, 09:19 AM~9329970
> *i saw this conv 59 at the shop next door to my homies stereo shop ,it just got a new paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize: cant see it.......


----------



## --JUICE--

heres one from the back










i know they re small i took them with my cell ill take more later


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 29 2007, 09:25 AM~9330008
> *heres one from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know they re small i took them with my cell ill take more later
> *



nice..........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*A big thanks to the homie 1BadChopp aka Hugo for letting me borrow his trailer in the next few weeks.*


----------



## --JUICE--

1968 Impala-.... Getting inked

68' Impala Mafia


12-22-2007


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 29 2007, 08:44 AM~9330081
> *
> 12-22-2007
> *


Yes sir


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 29 2007, 07:46 AM~9330089
> *Yes sir
> *




just in time for xmas :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 29 2007, 08:47 AM~9330091
> *just in time for xmas :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 


Duez told me about this Ski resort 20 minutes from his pad so the wife and I are gonna take off 2 days earlier and kick it there Thursday night and Friday night.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 29 2007, 07:49 AM~9330098
> *:cheesy:
> Duez told me about this Ski resort 20 minutes from his pad so the wife and I are gonna take off 2 days earlier and kick it there Thursday night and Friday night.
> *



i bet u wont see any messican s there


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 29 2007, 08:51 AM~9330107
> *i bet u wont see any messican s there
> *


i hope they let me in....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 29 2007, 09:51 AM~9330107
> *i bet u wont see any messican s there
> *



Hell NO ! ! ! 

we a exotic peple ese, we liek the sun......

That Cold shit thats for polar bears " white pepole "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

http://www.sandiapeak.com/


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 08:55 AM~9330120
> *Hell  NO ! ! !
> 
> we a exotic peple ese,  we liek the sun......
> 
> That Cold shit thats for polar bears " white pepole "
> *


that's where you're wrong homie..... A smart hustling mexican knows where the money is....

I'm gonna make a stand and sell Raspados (ice cones). Plenty of ice there.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 29 2007, 09:55 AM~9330122
> *http://www.sandiapeak.com/
> *



hno: Fuck that !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 08:57 AM~9330127
> *hno:  Fuck that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 29 2007, 08:54 AM~9330119
> *i hope they let me in....
> *


probably only through the kitchen... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 28 2007, 07:07 PM~9327147
> *Gonna be a while. Got a new camera though, 8.0 megapixels, and I did start fixing this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I installed the battery tray and radiator support bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like alott of grueling rust repair on that one, time,time and a lil more time, but will be worth it when its all done and sprayed.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 29 2007, 09:32 AM~9330274
> *probably only through the kitchen...  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 29 2007, 10:32 AM~9330274
> *probably only through the kitchen...  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

i guess the mr prA topic is dead now.. :tears:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 29 2007, 03:44 PM~9332835
> *i guess the mr prA topic is dead now.. :tears:
> *



yup......


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 29 2007, 05:54 AM~9329706
> *wus up homies
> *


had to say whats up before i left in the morning
off work already homies whats crackin


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 07:55 AM~9330120
> *Hell  NO ! ! !
> 
> we a exotic peple ese,  we liek the sun......
> 
> That Cold shit thats for polar bears " white pepole "
> *


you got that shit right its cold than a mofocker over here


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 29 2007, 04:02 PM~9332979
> *you got that shit right its cold than a mofocker over here
> *



you see that shit Sin wants to do !


let me pull it up................


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 29 2007, 09:55 AM~9330122-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sandiapeak.com/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 09:57 AM~9330127
> *hno:
> That Fool lost his Mother Fouken mind ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 02:05 PM~9332999
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> That Fool lost his Mother Fouken mind ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


you got that shit right fock that shit


----------



## Forgiven 63

*I TTT the P Topic All Mafia Members plz go to Off Topic !*


----------



## 214monte

Didnt know it snows in New Mexico ***** might ski outa control and run into a TeePee


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 29 2007, 04:09 PM~9333025
> *Didnt know it snows in Arizona ***** might ski outa control and run into a TeePee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that in new Mexico ! ! ! !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 04:07 PM~9333013
> *I  TTT  the P Topic    All Mafia Members plz go to Off Topic !
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2007, 12:57 PM~9317311
> *Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn so 12-22-07 mine wont be done till I get to work on it and get some confidential stuff for it :0  and that little gift from you :biggrin: .


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 08:57 AM~9330127
> *hno:  Fuck that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats how you get to the top of the mountain from Albuquerque. There's an expensive restaurant at the top.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 29 2007, 10:08 PM~9336480
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Guess Not !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 08:44 AM~9339037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Guess Not !
> *


 :cheesy: :no:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:roflmao: 

***** said * " FUCK THAT ! "*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 09:13 AM~9339152
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ***** said   " FUCK THAT ! "
> *


:werd: :roflmao:

* I made the reservations last night and asked the lady about that restuarant and she said it was pretty damn expensive. I'll just take Duez some Jack N the Box....

I'm leaving wednesday night and getting there thursday morning to check in before noon. Staying there thursday night and friday night. Checking out Saturday morning and heading over to Duez's house to pick up the ride. *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*HUGO, can I pick up the trailer on Tuesday Dec 18th instead ? That way I can load up the 64 that day.



TECH, HUGO and JR, you think you vatos can come over and help a brother load up the 64 ?*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 10:22 AM~9339196
> *:werd: :roflmao:
> 
> I made the reservations last night and asked the lady about that restuarant and she said it was pretty damn expensive. I'll just take Duez some Jack N the Box....
> 
> I'm leaving wednesday night and getting there thursday morning to check in before noon. Staying there thursday night and friday night. Checking out Saturday morning and heading over to Duez's house to pick up the ride.
> *



you mean you goign to be there 2 days and *NOT* go see the 68 ! :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*DUEZ- I sent you the inner fender wells today. You will get them Wednesday of next week.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 10:24 AM~9339205
> *HUGO, can I pick up the trailer on Tuesday Dec 18th instead ? That way I can load up the 64 that day.
> TECH, HUGO and JR, you think you vatos can come over and help a brother load up the 64 ?
> *




Let me Re Post 

*
" FUCK THAT "*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 09:25 AM~9339213
> *you mean you goign to be there 2 days and NOT go see the 68 !  :twak:
> *


*WHERE DO YOU THINK I'M GOING RIGHT AFTER WE CHECK IN !!!* :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 09:26 AM~9339219
> *Let me Re Post
> 
> 
> " FUCK THAT "
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

12-22-07

AAAAAAAH YEAH !!!


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 09:27 AM~9339223
> *WHERE DO YOU THINK I'M GOING RIGHT AFTER WE CHECK IN !!! :twak:
> *


To drop off the 64.  :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

Where you guys staying?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 30 2007, 10:31 AM~9339246
> *To drop off the 64.   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 10:27 AM~9339230
> *:biggrin:
> *



*Lets Hope your Trip goes better than Duz's *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Nov 30 2007, 09:31 AM~9339246-->
> 
> 
> 
> To drop off the 64.   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir. I dont wanna leave the trailer and the 64 at the hotel.
> 
> Duez can I just leave the trailer at your pad wednesday morning? Let me check with Hugo since its his trailer. I just need it at a safe place.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Nov 30 2007, 09:32 AM~9339250
> *Where you guys staying?
> *


Ramada Limited off Alameda and 25


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 09:34 AM~9339264
> *Lets Hope your Trip goes better than Duz's
> *


for real !


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 09:35 AM~9339268
> *Yes sir. I dont wanna leave the trailer and the 64 at the hotel.
> 
> Duez can I just leave the trailer at your pad wednesday morning? Let me check with Hugo since its his trailer. I just need it at a safe place.
> 
> 
> Ramada Limited off Alameda and 25
> *


Hell yes. I got room.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 10:35 AM~9339268
> *Yes sir. I dont wanna leave the trailer and the 64 at the hotel.
> 
> Duez can I just leave the trailer at your pad wednesday morning? Let me check with Hugo since its his trailer. I just need it at a safe place.Ramada Limited off Alameda and 25
> *



*X2 you dont want hugo to lay the Old Man Smack Down on your Ass ! ! ! !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Nov 30 2007, 09:40 AM~9339296-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes. I got room.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect ! Duez gonna have two impalas in his driveway :cheesy:
> 
> How far is Alameda and 25 from your house ? I just take 25 south and then 40 west correct ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 09:40 AM~9339297
> *X2    you dont want hugo to lay the Old Man Smack Down on your Ass ! ! ! !
> *



yeah I know. I'm gonna call him during lunch.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 09:22 AM~9339196
> *:werd: :roflmao:
> 
> I made the reservations last night and asked the lady about that restuarant and she said it was pretty damn expensive. I'll just take Duez some Jack N the Box....
> 
> I'm leaving wednesday night and getting there thursday morning to check in before noon. Staying there thursday night and friday night. Checking out Saturday morning and heading over to Duez's house to pick up the ride.
> *


 :biggrin: We'll go for lunch. They got hamburgers up there. And the top ski lift drops you off about 20 feet from the restaraunt so you can go whenever.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 30 2007, 09:43 AM~9339319
> *:biggrin:  We'll go for lunch. They got hamburgers up there. And the top ski lift drops you off about 20 feet from the restaraunt so you can go whenever.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

Alameda is about 15-20 minutes from my house, its not really that far.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 30 2007, 09:45 AM~9339330
> *Alameda is about 15-20 minutes from my house, its not really that far.
> *


  

The receptionist at Ramada said Sandia was about 5 minutes from there. So everything is gonna be real close.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 30 2007, 10:45 AM~9339330
> *Alameda is about 15-20 minutes from my house, its not really that far.
> *



In Texas that's just _" Around the Block "_


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 09:47 AM~9339346
> *In Texas that's just  " Around the Block "
> *


hell nah, thats _next door_.


----------



## DuezPaid




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 30 2007, 09:51 AM~9339381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 11:01 AM~9339437
> *:yes:
> *


***** was hopeing it was a pic of the car !

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:02 AM~9339447
> ****** was hopeing it was a pic of the car !
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: *kinda, but its all good. Pics or no pics, I'll be there 3 weeks*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 11:04 AM~9339464
> *:biggrin: kinda, but its all good. Pics or no pics, I'll be there 3 weeks
> *



 Patterns !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:06 AM~9339482
> * Patterns !
> *


:nosad:

Just a bad ass blue to match the spokes.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 11:09 AM~9339513
> *:nosad:
> 
> Just a bad ass blue to match the spokes.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:10 AM~9339518
> *
> *


pinstripes  
silverleaf  


TECH, remember that Upholstery shop down the street from my house? The old man that's been doing it for 38 yrs... Well he's gonna get the 68' the first week of january. :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 11:16 AM~9339579
> *pinstripes
> silverleaf
> TECH, remember that Upholstery shop down the street from my house? The old man that's been doing it for 38 yrs... Well he's gonna get the 68' the first week of january.  :cheesy:
> *



what you going with ? stock .... custom ..... or a bit of both ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:23 AM~9339646
> *what you going with ?  stock .... custom ..... or a bit of both ?
> *



STOCK. All OG


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 11:31 AM~9339717
> *STOCK. All OG
> *




 68 going to look NICE ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:32 AM~9339722
> * 68 going to look NICE ! ! ! !
> *


thats what we're going for


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 30 2007, 11:34 AM~9339733
> *thats what we're going for
> *



By March you going to be flying Gold......................


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:36 AM~9339754
> *By March you going to be flying Gold......................
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 08:40 AM~9339297
> *X2    you dont want hugo to lay the Old Man Smack Down on your Ass ! ! ! !
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Gonna be good to actually meet you in person homie and i'll throw in a couple bucks for gas or food what ever your pick is on your way back to tejas


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 1 2007, 12:51 AM~9346384
> *Gonna be good to actually meet you in person homie and i'll throw in a couple bucks for gas or food what ever your pick is on your way back to tejas
> *


No need for that homie. Clovis is on my way anyhow :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 06:32 AM~9361250
> *No need for that homie. Clovis is on my way anyhow :thumbsup:
> *



:0 sin is goin on a world tour


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 3 2007, 11:31 AM~9361922
> *:0 sin is goin on a world tour
> *




lol...........

mind stoping by el paso and picking up some tortas sin ? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

i cant wait to see what i passed up on


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Dec 3 2007, 10:31 AM~9361922-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 sin is goin on a world tour
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 3 2007, 10:33 AM~9361935
> *lol...........
> 
> mind stoping by el paso and picking up some tortas sin ?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> De que las quieres ??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Dec 3 2007, 11:01 AM~9362069
> *i cant wait to see what i passed up on
> *


yeah homie, i remember when you went to check out the 68'. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

good luck on ya trip out....




and back :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 3 2007, 11:17 AM~9362152
> *good luck on ya trip out....
> and back  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 3 2007, 09:33 AM~9361935
> *lol...........
> 
> mind stoping by el paso and picking up some tortas sin ?  :biggrin:
> *




hes even takin an entourage..


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 12:16 PM~9362142
> *
> De que las quieres ??
> 
> *



cubanas............


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 3 2007, 10:24 AM~9362204
> *cubanas............
> *




theres a place by my work called mexico lindo those cubanas are good.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 3 2007, 12:26 PM~9362222
> *theres a place by my work called mexico lindo those cubanas are good.
> *



Hey theres a Mexico lindo near my house.. near white rock lake....

going to have in try them.... :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 3 2007, 11:26 AM~9362222
> *theres a place by my work called mexico lindo those cubanas are good.
> *



off of Northwest ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 12:29 PM~9362240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 12:30 PM~9362246
> *off of Northwest ?
> *


Nope ... forgot the streets


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 10:30 AM~9362246
> *off of Northwest ?
> *




na in terrel all they sell is tortas and huaraches ,man im gettin hungry.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 3 2007, 12:33 PM~9362274
> *na in terrel all they sell is tortas and huaraches ,man im gettin hungry.
> *




Me too............... !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 3 2007, 11:33 AM~9362274
> *na in terrel all they sell is tortas and huaraches ,man im gettin hungry.
> *


for real man you got my tripas growling over here......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 06:32 AM~9361250
> *No need for that homie. Clovis is on my way anyhow :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 10:35 AM~9362287
> *for real man you got my tripas growling over here......
> *


:yes: mine to ahh man I think i have some Menudo or some tamales in the freezer


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 3 2007, 11:44 AM~9362353
> *:yes: mine to ahh man I think i have some Menudo or some tamales in the freezer
> *


I had some pozole for dinner :cheesy: .... My suegra threw it down in the kitchen just for me


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 3 2007, 10:45 AM~9362368
> *I had some pozole for dinner :cheesy: .... My suegra threw it down in the kitchen just for me
> *


 :0 Mmmm


----------



## DuezPaid

Your car's gonna be way lighter when you get it back.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 3 2007, 07:26 PM~9366255
> *Your car's gonna be way lighter when you get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like alot of plaster or some tile from the bathroom wall :uh:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 3 2007, 06:26 PM~9366255
> *Your car's gonna be way lighter when you get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 3 2007, 09:26 PM~9366255
> *Your car's gonna be way lighter when you get it back.
> 
> *


Damm ! If thats your shoe how much bondo was on that mother !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 3 2007, 08:26 PM~9366255
> *Your car's gonna be way lighter when you get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 When I saw this pic I asked myself "WTF is Duez doing posting pics of a construction site on my thread for?!" :wow: 


Hey Duez what section did all that bondo come out of ?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WOW


----------



## 801Rider

My old 66 was in similar shape around the rear quarters too. :tears: But at least yours is getting fixed :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 4 2007, 11:48 AM~9370799
> *WOW
> *



x2


----------



## DuezPaid

Thats one of the quarter panels. Those pieces are just the ones that got spread over rust, thats why they came off like that. Most of the filler on the quarters is 1/2" thick. It even has filler over spots where the body is straight. thats why the body lines weren't that sharp. Im gonna try to get the metal to within an 1/8" and then remove the rust and spread filler.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 4 2007, 02:08 PM~9371730
> *Thats one of the quarter panels. Those pieces are just the ones that got spread over rust, thats why they came off like that. Most of the filler on the quarters is 1/2" thick. It even has filler over spots where the body is straight. thats why the body lines weren't that sharp. Im gonna try to get the metal to within an 1/8" and then remove the rust and spread filler.
> *



*Do your thing homie.... *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 4 2007, 03:17 PM~9371793
> *Do your thing homie....
> *


Thats A Bad Man !............................


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 3 2007, 07:26 PM~9366255
> *Your car's gonna be way lighter when you get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit....you find any rebar in there???

:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

tham no post today ,u must really worked today,playtime over hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 5 2007, 04:42 PM~9381785
> *tham no post today ,u must really worked today,playtime over hno:
> *



:nono:


----------



## 214monte

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 5 2007, 04:42 PM~9381785
> *tham no post today ,u must really worked today,playtime over hno:
> *


I kinda feel bad about having 30 posts in off topic today. :|


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 5 2007, 07:02 PM~9382929
> *I kinda feel bad about having 30 posts in off topic today. :|
> *


*easy fix.... Stay out of Layitlow today and work 10 hrs on my car *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 6 2007, 08:32 AM~9387152
> *easy fix.... Stay out of Layitlow today and work 10 hrs on my car
> *


X2


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 6 2007, 06:32 AM~9387152
> *easy fix.... Stay out of Layitlow today and work 10 hrs on my car
> *


i can always make more then 10 hrs happen :0 :0


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 6 2007, 07:32 AM~9387152-->
> 
> 
> 
> *easy fix.... Stay out of Layitlow today and work 10 hrs on my car *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had my son yesterday. Couldn't work on it much.
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Dec 6 2007, 11:45 AM~9388383
> *i can always make more then 10 hrs happen :0 :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 02:04 PM~8293117
> *Finally after a long ass morning. The 68' is home with his older brother (my 64').
> 
> Here are a few pics of it at home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin rid of the old school chain steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCKED UP  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice car homie, congrats on being the proud dad of 2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Dec 6 2007, 11:45 AM~9388383-->
> 
> 
> 
> i can always make more then 10 hrs happen :0 :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 11:55 AM~9388462
> *I had my son yesterday. Couldn't work on it much.
> :angry:
> *


  *last tuesday you said it would be finished "in a week"* .... :scrutinize: 



> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 6 2007, 11:59 AM~9388496
> *nice car homie, congrats on being the proud dad of 2
> *


*
Thanks bro. The 64 has a new home as soon as someone finishes up a job.*


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 6 2007, 12:53 PM~9388861
> *     last tuesday you said it would be finished "in a week" .... :scrutinize:
> *


You must not speak painter.


----------



## DuezPaid

I cut a three foot hole in it today. Good thing your not coming for two weeks. uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 6 2007, 04:19 PM~9389973-->
> 
> 
> 
> You must not speak painter.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 04:21 PM~9389980
> *I cut a three foot hole in it today. Good thing your not coming for two weeks. uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 6 2007, 03:19 PM~9389973-->
> 
> 
> 
> You must not speak painter.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> :no: pero muy bien que entendiste dinero :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 03:21 PM~9389980
> *I cut a three foot hole in it today. Good thing your not coming for two weeks. uffin:
> *


:scrutinize: pics ????


----------



## DuezPaid

You owe me extra for installing a trunk window.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 6 2007, 04:31 PM~9390073
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :no: pero muy bien que entendiste dinero :cheesy:
> 
> *



***** Thats a World Wide ...........


----------



## DuezPaid

I understand why the guy used duraglass on it now. That metal is too thick to use a stud welder and you cant get to it with a hammer and dolly.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 05:04 PM~9390353
> *I understand why the guy used duraglass on it now. That metal is too thick to use a stud welder and you cant get to it with a hammer and dolly.
> *





:0 lets see pics of that shit !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 03:58 PM~9390300
> *You owe me extra for installing a trunk window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*as long as its a power window !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 04:04 PM~9390353
> *I understand why the guy used duraglass on it now. That metal is too thick to use a stud welder and you cant get to it with a hammer and dolly.
> *



Duez building something nice here


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 01:58 PM~9390300
> *You owe me extra for installing a trunk window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna tint that window? :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 6 2007, 04:58 PM~9390300
> *You owe me extra for installing a trunk window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## DuezPaid

Happy Birthday holmes. :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 7 2007, 11:43 PM~9401930
> *Happy Birthday holmes. :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

yeah happy b day ese :biggrin: . oye I couldn't do that thing :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 8 2007, 03:57 PM~9405051
> *yeah happy b day ese :biggrin: .  oye I couldn't do that thing :angry:
> *


Its all good homie. Everything is set if you get my drift


----------



## regal ryda

Happy B Day SiN uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 8 2007, 08:03 PM~9406159
> *Happy B Day SiN uffin:
> *


believe me homie, i'm feeling it.......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2007, 05:06 PM~9405645
> *Its all good homie. Everything is set if you get my drift
> *


orale holmes


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Gonna start working on my spare frame in the coming months. 

I already have some uppers extended and smoothed. Gonna box in the lowers and reinforce the frame. At this point I'm not 100% sure about doing all 4 sides. I know some will say to do it for the "peice of mind", but for the minimal amount of stress I'll be putting on it, I think a "partial wrap" will be sufficient. So I might just do all the stress points. 

I'll slowly start to add chrome as we go along. IE: Rear end, trailing arms, uppers and lowers, steering link etc......

The homie TECHNIQUESSEXYTHREE and I came up with a little game plan for the set up*  



























*
Once the frame is powdercoated, I'm gonna drop in that 350 you see covered up there  *









*I was planning on dropping in the new 350 that I have into the 68' as soon as I got it back from DUEZ, but Instead I opted to just keep the 283 thats in there for now. What I'll be doing instead is swapping out trannies. The current poweglide was on its last leg when Duez picked up the car and from what he tells me, it already went out.  I have an extra TH350 that I'll install for now and cruise like that until this frame is all done. *


----------



## Skim

Did you take the frame to get blasted yet? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2007, 07:41 AM~9416335
> *Did you take the frame to get blasted yet? :cheesy:
> *


Not yet bro. I was gonna go friday but I was tore up from the floor up to even leave the crib  

Hopefully this week though


----------



## Austin Ace

Mo Pics!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 10 2007, 09:08 AM~9416621
> *Mo Pics!!!!!!!
> *


been trying to get some pics from Duez for a while now....  


I'll continue to post what I have for now.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Wrap the whole frame....... you'll regret it sooner or later.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 10 2007, 10:00 AM~9416878
> *Wrap the whole frame....... you'll regret it sooner or later.
> *


hmmm, still have time to decide. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## --JUICE--

weres every body????


----------



## Forgiven 63

:dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 10 2007, 10:23 AM~9417354
> *:dunno:
> *




sold the impala homie.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 12:25 PM~9417374
> *sold the impala homie.
> *


what you get ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 11:25 AM~9417374
> *sold the impala homie.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 10 2007, 10:26 AM~9417379
> *what you get ?
> *




1000 bucks


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 11:26 AM~9417383
> *1000 bucks
> *


 :angry: you better add another zero to that :twak:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 10 2007, 10:28 AM~9417388
> *:angry: you better add another zero to that :twak:
> *




i took it to work yesterday put a 4sale sign,the mechanic drove it around and ckeck it out he said he would buy it,i told him i had somebody else lookin at it,left on my 1st load when i came back he was waitin for me and told me to take the sign off and gave me a grand until he gets the rest finance from his bank either today or tomorrow ,we agree on 9 gs.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 11:32 AM~9417418
> *i took it to work yesterday put a 4sale sign,the mechanic drove it around and ckeck it out he said he would buy it,i told him i had somebody else lookin at it,left on my 1st load when i came back he was waitin for me and told me to take the sign off and gave me a grand until he gets the rest finance from his bank either today or tomorrow ,we agree on 9 gs.
> *


sounds like you're almost ready to hunt down a 64 ragtop :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 12:32 PM~9417418
> *i took it to work yesterday put a 4sale sign,the mechanic drove it around and ckeck it out he said he would buy it,i told him i had somebody else lookin at it,left on my 1st load when i came back he was waitin for me and told me to take the sign off and gave me a grand until he gets the rest finance from his bank either today or tomorrow ,we agree on 9 gs.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: Oh, ***** I was going to beat your ass !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 10 2007, 10:34 AM~9417432
> *sounds like you're almost ready to hunt down a 64 ragtop :thumbsup:
> *




i went to see the 64 conv the other day talk to the owners dad ,left a # and never got a call back,but i have a hardtop in mind tech knows.


----------



## --JUICE--

no i did not give the machanich the car yet.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 11:36 AM~9417452
> *i went to see the 64 conv the other day talk to the owners dad ,left a # and never got a call back,but i have a hardtop in mind tech knows.
> *



Running ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 10 2007, 10:40 AM~9417478
> *Running ?
> *




the conv does run its been sittin there for a wile,but i guess is not for sale since he never called me back.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 11:42 AM~9417493
> *the conv does run its been sittin there for a wile,but i guess is not for sale since he never called me back.
> *


no i mean the hardtop


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 10 2007, 11:44 AM~9417512
> *no i mean the hardtop
> *


nvmd


----------



## --JUICE--

pmd ,i just hope the mach has good credit


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 11:46 AM~9417526
> *pmd ,i just hope the mach has good credit
> *


if he gave you $1k up front already I'm sure he's confident he can get the other $8k


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 12:40 PM~9417477
> *no i did not give the machanich the car yet.
> *


Look's like you getting a good X-Mas gift.........

he goes what I been getting.......

paid $3700 for new kitchen appliances.....

this is what happend to me !

I hooked up the Dishwasher ! : well the shut off on the water line, and it was all rusted inside so when I took the hose's off water went everywhere !
So my kitchen looked like a inside pool !

So The Refrigerator : The guy's from lowes installed it ! big wow !
one plug and a hose........ worked nice ...... came home from church yesterday and theres mud or shit water under the Refrigerator ....... :uh: 
compressor on the NEW refrigerator went out...... :angry: 

SO yesterday I sent half the day at lowes fighting with a ******* about how's
he going to make me a happy customer ! Guess What they called Rockwall PD
Thank God the Mannager was Raza ! and now today after 4:00 Iam getting a
New Refrigerator............  

Fucken ******* tryed to tell me I couldnt return the refrigerator becues it was used ! 



Oh the new stove I got..... work's good !  I burned my hand last night


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 10 2007, 10:50 AM~9417561
> *Look's like you getting a good X-Mas gift.........
> 
> he goes what I been getting.......
> 
> paid $3700 for new kitchen appliances.....
> 
> this is what happend to me !
> 
> I hooked up the Dishwasher ! :  well the shut off on the water line, and it was all rusted inside so when I took the hose's off water went everywhere !
> So my kitchen looked like a inside pool !
> 
> So The Refrigerator :  The guy's from lowes installed it !  big wow !
> one plug and a hose........  worked nice ...... came home from church yesterday and theres mud or shit water under the Refrigerator .......  :uh:
> compressor on the NEW refrigerator went out......  :angry:
> 
> SO yesterday I sent half the day at lowes fighting with a ******* about how's
> he going to make me a happy customer !  Guess What they called Rockwall PD
> Thank God the Mannager was Raza !    and now today after 4:00 Iam getting a
> New Refrigerator............
> 
> Fucken ******* they to tell me I couldnt return the refrigerator becues it was used !
> Oh the new stove I got..... work's good !    I burned my hand last night
> *




hno:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 10 2007, 10:49 AM~9417549
> *if he gave you $1k up front already I'm sure he's confident he can get the other $8k
> *




but again hes white so he probably has good credit.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 12:53 PM~9417584
> *hno:
> *


 I tolled that cop, " If you touch me in front of my kid, ill have your ass all over univision " he was like WTF! is univision ?




> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 12:58 PM~9417609
> *but again hes white so he probably has good credit.
> *


 :biggrin: I bet sin knows him ! all the white boys know each other !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 10 2007, 11:58 AM~9417609
> *but again hes white so he probably has good credit.
> *


:roflmao:

Unless you sold it to the ******* that sold TECH the fridge....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 10 2007, 12:02 PM~9417634
> *
> :biggrin:  I bet sin knows him !    all the white boys know each other !
> *


 :uh: Weak !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 10 2007, 01:03 PM~9417643
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Unless you sold it to the ******* that sold TECH the fridge....
> *



Lowes in Rockwall homie ! near Hugo's house ! ! ! ! ! ! 

*RAZA NOT WELCOME........... ! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 10 2007, 12:06 PM~9417669
> *Lowes in Rockwall homie !  near Hugo's house ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> RAZA NOT WELCOME........... !
> *


 :0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 10 2007, 11:02 AM~9417634
> *I tolled that cop, " If you touch me in front of my kid, ill have your ass all over univision "    he was like  WTF! is univision ?
> :biggrin:  I bet sin knows him !    all the white boys know each other !
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

wus up homies 
fucked up weather out here in Missouri 
My truck looks like a popsickle inch and a half of ice all over it


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 08:33 AM~9424578
> *wus up homies
> fucked up weather out here in Missouri
> My truck looks like a popsickle inch and a half of ice all over it
> *


 :0 PICS JR.....we need PICS !! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:33 AM~9424578
> *wus up homies
> fucked up weather out here in Missouri
> My truck looks like a popsickle inch and a half of ice all over it
> *



Damm.. and I thoug it was bad here.....

are you getting to work any ?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 07:36 AM~9424591
> *Damm.. and I thoug it was bad here.....
> 
> are you getting to work any ?
> *


not today homie shit s real bad ice all over the place shits gonna get worst tonight


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 10 2007, 07:29 AM~9416305-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I was planning on dropping in the new 350 that I have into the 68' as soon as I got it back from DUEZ, but Instead I opted to just keep the 283 thats in there for now. What I'll be doing instead is swapping out trannies. The current poweglide was on its last leg when Duez picked up the car and from what he tells me, it already went out.   I have an extra TH350 that I'll install for now and cruise like that until this frame is all done. *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I threw some tranny fluid in it and it ran fine.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 10 2007, 09:15 AM~9416658
> *been trying to get some pics from Duez for a while now....
> I'll continue to post what I have for now.
> *


No more pics until you get here. kills the suspense. :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 08:41 AM~9424606
> *I threw some tranny fluid in it and it ran fine.
> No more pics until you get here. kills the suspense. :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for the good news.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 11 2007, 09:40 AM~9424604-->
> 
> 
> 
> not today homie shit s real bad ice all over the place shits gonna get worst tonight
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damm may as well come home to start X-Mas..... :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:41 AM~9424606
> *I threw some tranny fluid in it and it ran fine.
> No more pics until you get here. kills the suspense. :cheesy:
> *


* :uh: I wonder what that means in Painter.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 08:40 AM~9424604
> *not today homie shit s real bad ice all over the place shits gonna get worst tonight
> *


I woke up this morning expecting it to be as cold as yesterday but instead it felt humid and foggy :angry:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 07:44 AM~9424614
> *Damm may as well come home to start X-Mas.....  :cheesy:
> :uh:  I wonder what that means in Painter.
> *


taking the whole week off for christmas :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:46 AM~9424622
> *taking the whole week off for christmas :cheesy:
> *



Ill be in montreey for X-mas...... can wait for the food and eye candy ! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:44 AM~9424614
> * I wonder what that means in Painter
> *


Translation : "I cant take pictures of it because its at Earl Scheib" :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:47 AM~9424624
> *Ill be in montreey for X-mas......  can wait for the food and eye candy !  :cheesy:
> *


Dont forget to where that new shirt that just hit the streets yesterday.....

"BANKERS,...even they have hot chicks" :cheesy:

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:47 AM~9424626
> *Translation : "I cant take pictures of it because its at Earl Scheib" :dunno:
> *



*If New Mexico Painters are like the ones in Texas...... 

Translation : " I cant take pics becues I havent done shit " *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:49 AM~9424629
> *Dont forget to where that new shirt that just hit the streets yesterday.....
> 
> "BANKERS,...even they have hot chicks"  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:49 AM~9424629
> *Dont forget to where that new shirt that just hit the streets yesterday.....
> 
> "BANKERS,...even they have hot chicks"  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:51 AM~9424633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: good stuff TECH :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:50 AM~9424631
> *If New Mexico Painters are like the ones in Texas......
> 
> Translation : " I cant take pics becues I havent done shit "
> *


here's something you said two pages ago.. _"***** thats worldwide"_


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 07:51 AM~9424633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:55 AM~9424645
> *here's something you said two pages ago.. "***** thats worldwide"
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 08:55 AM~9424647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'll be selling them at the next Bankers Seminar :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 07:56 AM~9424650
> *i'll be selling them at the next Bankers Seminar  :cheesy:
> *


3for $10 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 08:57 AM~9424653
> *3for $10 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## LaidbackLuis

I wonder if Hugo finally got the other $8k


----------



## 214monte




----------



## DuezPaid

Ski area got 6" yesterday and it was snowing last night.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:04 AM~9424679
> *Ski area got 6" yesterday and it was snowing last night.
> *


  

clear your inbox.....

I'm sending you the rear bumper valance I picked up last week. That was the last part missing. It will go out today.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:50 AM~9424631
> *If New Mexico Painters are like the ones in Texas......
> 
> Translation : " I cant take pics becues I havent done shit "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:02 AM~9424673
> *I wonder if Hugo finally got the other $8k
> *


 Dont it take a few days to clear a loan ?

you the banker *****...


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:05 AM~9424684
> *
> 
> clear your inbox.....
> 
> I'm sending you the rear bumper valance I picked up last week. That was the last part missing. It will go out today.
> *


Anything that isn't here by today doesn't get painted.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 08:05 AM~9424686
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 09:06 AM~9424688
> *Dont it take a few days to clear a loan ?
> 
> you the banker *****...
> *



if you have a good relationship with the bank then no. I've "seen" loans finished up in half a day 

edit: with approved credit of course


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:06 AM~9424691
> *Anything that isn't here by today doesn't get painted.
> *


cool that means I have 5 days :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:08 AM~9424702
> *cool that means I have 5 days :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:08 AM~9424705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you're to predictable Duez


----------



## DuezPaid

Your gonna like the way its coming out.  It's how I would do my own car.


----------



## 214monte

Hey Sin you think Chip Foose is gonna pop out when you go pick up the 68


----------



## DuezPaid

I might have to change my company slogan.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 10:05 AM~9424686
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 11 2007, 09:09 AM~9424709-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your gonna like the way its coming out.   It's how I would do my own car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 09:09 AM~9424710
> *Hey Sin you think Chip Foose is gonna pop out when you go pick up the 68
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Lopez is !! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:10 AM~9424712
> *I might have to change my company slogan.
> *


to what ?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 08:10 AM~9424712
> *I might have to change my company slogan.
> *


to "where our paint jobs take long enough" :0


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:12 AM~9424719
> *to what ?
> *


"Our paintjobs are better than the last guys that did it."


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:12 AM~9424723
> *to "where our paint jobs take long enough" :0
> *


:thumbsup: :roflmao:

In all honesty, if Duez pulls it off, it actually didnt take long at all. 



> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:12 AM~9424726
> *"Our paintjobs are better than the last guys that did it."
> *


:werd:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:12 AM~9424723
> *to "where our paint jobs take long enough" :0
> *


Sign of perfectionism. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 11 2007, 10:06 AM~9424691-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that isn't here by today doesn't get painted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 10:08 AM~9424702
> *cool that means I have 5 days :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hey Sin You Know Painter ! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 10:09 AM~9424709
> *Your gonna like the way its coming out.   It's how I would do my own car.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 10:09 AM~9424710
> *Hey Sin you think Chip Foose is gonna pop out when you go pick up the 68
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:12 AM~9424719
> *
> George Lopez is !!  :cheesy:
> *


*G lo..... Going to bust out " Mass Puto ! "*




> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 11 2007, 10:10 AM~9424712-->
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to change my company slogan.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 10:12 AM~9424723
> *to "where our paint jobs take long enough" :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 10:12 AM~9424726
> *"Our paintjobs are better than the last guys that did it."
> *


X2


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:14 AM~9424735
> *:thumbsup: :roflmao:
> 
> In all honesty, if Duez pulls it off, it actually didnt take long at all.
> :werd:
> *


Considering %20 of the car is now made of steel that was in my backyard.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:14 AM~9424735
> *:thumbsup: :roflmao:
> 
> In all honesty, if Duez pulls it off, it actually didnt take long at all.
> :werd:
> *


Duez probably finished it weeks ago


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:16 AM~9424743
> *Considering %20 of the car is now made of steel that was in my backyard.
> *


*so no more of this ???*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 11 2007, 10:16 AM~9424743-->
> 
> 
> 
> Considering %20 of the car is now made of steel that was in my backyard.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old bed rail's ... cut up coke can's and brass tubeing from under the sink
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 10:16 AM~9424746
> *Duez probably finished it weeks ago
> *


 ***** did that 2 day Maco Paint job and now he Rolling !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:17 AM~9424753
> *so no more of this ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:16 AM~9424746
> *Duez probably finished it weeks ago
> *


i wouldn't doubt if the stories i've been hearing are true.... Alot of dudes have claimed to see Duez crusing around in a freshly painted 68'. :scrutinize:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:18 AM~9424755
> *Old bed rail's ...  cut up coke can's and brass tubeing from under the sink
> ***** did that 2 day Maco Paint job and now he Rolling !
> *


uhoh better get maaco


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:17 AM~9424753
> *so no more of this ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I wonder how that glass even stayed on there ! ! ! !*

*
Mass Puto !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 11 2007, 09:18 AM~9424755-->
> 
> 
> 
> Old bed rail's ...  cut up coke can's and brass tubeing from under the sink
> ***** did that 2 day Maco Paint job and now he Rolling !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:18 AM~9424757
> *hno:
> *


x2 !


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:17 AM~9424753
> *so no more of this ???
> 
> *


That or a hundred other places. The door jambs were rotted too, they were just covered with filler. I had to rebuild the entire lip around the left quarter because it was gone. Plus I made that hole twice as big in the right quarter.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:19 AM~9424766
> *I wonder how that glass even stayed on there ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> Mass Puto !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 09:19 AM~9424766
> *I wonder how that glass even stayed on there ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> *


black tar :dunno:

Duez will tell you.... That back windshield was removable


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:19 AM~9424761
> *i wouldn't doubt if the stories i've been hearing are true.... Alot of dudes have claimed to see Duez crusing around in a freshly painted 68'. :scrutinize:
> *


  Naw homie ..... That Paint Job aint new anymore... got chips from a cart at wallmart and some hater keyed that bish at the Movies.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 AM~9424770
> *That or a hundred other places. The door jambs were rotted too, they were just covered with filler. I had to rebuild the entire lip around the left quarter because it was gone. Plus I made that hole twice as big in the right quarter.
> *



crazy


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:21 AM~9424780
> * Naw homie ..... That Paint Job aint new anymore... got chips from a cart at wallmart and some hater keyed that bish at the Movies.....
> *


you forgot the door checks from going to the convenient store


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 09:21 AM~9424780
> * Naw homie ..... That Paint Job aint new anymore... got chips from a cart at wallmart and some hater keyed that bish at the Movies.....
> *


 :uh: *Duez doesn't hit up the movies.... He hits up Sears for them deals on Bissells !! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*DUEZ - if you aint gonna post pics at least give me the damn color code* :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:21 AM~9424776
> *black tar :dunno:
> 
> Duez will tell you.... That back windshield was removable
> *


 Oh so you had the factory back pop out sun roof in the 68 ! :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:21 AM~9424776
> *black tar :dunno:
> 
> Duez will tell you.... That back windshield was removable
> *


paisa AC


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 11 2007, 10:22 AM~9424784-->
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the door checks from going to the convenient store
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thet aint that bad..... *Buff it Out ! ! ! !!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:23 AM~9424787
> *:uh:  Duez doesn't hit up the movies.... He hits up Sears for them deals on Bissells !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 11 2007, 09:24 AM~9424796-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you had the factory back pop out sun roof in the 68 !  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:25 AM~9424801
> *paisa AC
> *


simon que si


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 09:25 AM~9424804
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you feeling me TECH ? :cheesy:


Duez is turning red right about now......


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 08:25 AM~9424801
> *paisa AC
> *


MAS PUTO AC


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:27 AM~9424810
> *you feeling me TECH ?  :cheesy:
> Duez is turning red right about now......
> *


 :yes: 

what about the gas price , damm these gas prices !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 214monte, ricndaregal, Sin7



Looks like we wont have to ban Duez afterall Ric


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:31 AM~9424827
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 214monte, ricndaregal, Sin7
> Looks like we wont have to ban Duez afterall Ric
> *



I say still ban him, just in case ! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 09:32 AM~9424834
> *I say still ban him,  just in case !  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:32 AM~9424834
> *I say still ban him,  just in case !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*DUEZ - post the paint code*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:33 AM~9424844
> *DUEZ - post the paint code
> *



*....and dont bust out with "KRYLON True Blue" in a 12oz can* :twak:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:34 AM~9424849
> *....and dont bust out with "KRYLON True Blue" in a 12oz can :twak:
> *


you ever see when they paint a car with house paint and a roller


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 09:36 AM~9424862
> *you ever see when they paint a car with house paint and a roller
> *


:yes:

my parts car was painted that way...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*If Duez in fact finished, or will finish the car today then I guess I have to say farewell to this bish.......*

:tears:











*What do you have planned for the 64' Duez ??*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 10:43 AM~9424911
> *If Duez in fact finished, or will finish the car today then I guess I have to say farewell to this bish.......
> 
> :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have planned for the 64' Duez ??
> *



heard he was going to make it into one of them mud crash car's -- "Derrbi car i think "


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 08:50 AM~9424959
> *heard he was going to make it into one of them mud crash car's --  "Derrbi car i think "
> *



:tears: :angel: RIP


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 11 2007, 09:27 AM~9424810-->
> 
> 
> 
> you feeling me TECH ?  :cheesy:
> Duez is turning red right about now......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Bissell.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 09:37 AM~9424875
> *:yes:
> 
> my parts car was painted that way...
> *


Whatever that was, it didn't come off very easy.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 09:59 AM~9425022
> *
> Whatever that was, it didn't come off very easy.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 10:59 AM~9425022
> *Fuck Bissell.
> 
> *




what you prefer Duz ? I had a hover but that vac was weak..... I know got a GE


what do you roll ?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 12:09 PM~9426491
> *what you prefer Duz ?  I had a hover but that vac was weak..... I know got a GE
> what do you roll ?
> *


old school escoba


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:09 PM~9426491
> *what you prefer Duz ?  I had a hover but that vac was weak..... I know got a GE
> what do you roll ?
> *



I roll a black and silver Oreck.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:12 PM~9426520
> *old school escoba
> *



 *Old School *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:12 PM~9426520
> *old school escoba
> *


time to upgrade homie


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 12:14 PM~9426544
> *time to upgrade homie
> *


its what i use at the hotel dont know the name of the vacuum at the crib


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:16 PM~9426556
> *its what i use at the hotel dont know the name of the vacuum at the crib
> *




Damm fool NO Room Service ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:16 PM~9426556
> *its what i use at the hotel dont know the name of the vacuum at the crib
> *


what kind of hotel you staying at that they make you do your own housekeeping :scrutinize:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 12:16 PM~9426562
> *Damm fool  NO Room Service ? ? ? ? ?
> *


they only come around once a week wich was today


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 02:16 PM~9426563
> *what kind of hotel you staying at that they make you do your own housekeeping :scrutinize:
> *



Fucking " Motel - Wont Tell " Bet you got them hooker hoe's, beging you for some Dick.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:17 PM~9426574
> *they only come around once a week wich was today
> *


how much are they paying YOU to stay there ??


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 12:16 PM~9426563
> *what kind of hotel you staying at that they make you do your own housekeeping :scrutinize:
> *


Candlewood Suites
fullsize kitchen in room
computers with internet by the lobby
free washer dryers
wedsnday they bust out with free food and beer


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:21 PM~9426613
> *Candlewood Suites
> fullsize kitchen in room
> free food and beer
> 
> *


all that matters :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:21 PM~9426613
> *Candlewood Suites
> fullsize kitchen in room
> computers with internet by the lobby
> free washer dryers
> wedsnday they bust out with free food and beer
> 
> *



Tolled you it was a " Motel - Wont Tell "


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 12:20 PM~9426612
> *how much are they paying YOU to stay there ??
> *


depends on the job homie this first prison im doing is really fucked up because its real old so all the light fixtures is are really hard to get to .Were just about wrapped up with this first one 

the second one is a newer one built like 3 years ago this one is gonna be the money maker only reason im sticking around .Were gonna start this one right after christmas .

$500 bad week with me basicly doing nothing
$$$$ with me working


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:27 PM~9426675
> *depends on the job  homie this first prison im doing is really fucked up because its real old so all the light fixtures is are really hard to get to .Were just about wrapped up with this first one
> 
> the second one is a newer one built like 3 years ago this one is gonna be the money maker only reason im sticking around .Were gonna start this one right after christmas .
> 
> $500 bad week with me basicly doing nothing
> $$$$ with me working
> *



Damm............................


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 12:30 PM~9426688
> *Damm............................
> *


bad part is ive been doing nothing for awhile now


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:31 PM~9426698
> *bad part is ive been doing nothing for awhile now
> *


but you've been getting an easy $500


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 12:34 PM~9426721
> *but you've been getting an easy $500
> *


yeah but i gotta pay for my own flights  
good thing for my hustling skills


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:36 PM~9426742
> *yeah but i gotta pay for my own flights
> good thing for my  hustling skills
> *


greyhound :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 02:39 PM~9426767
> *greyhound :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 12:39 PM~9426767
> *greyhound :dunno:
> *


if i get the plane ticket 2 weeks in advance $25 more than greyhound


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:41 PM~9426785
> *if i get the plane ticket 2 weeks in advance $25 more than greyhound
> *


 :0 :


----------



## 214monte

only a few more months of this crap


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:46 PM~9426820
> *only a few more months of this crap
> *


just in time for the weather to get better and bust out that monte :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 12:46 PM~9426820
> *only a few more months of this crap
> *


fixing to go into business going full time ****man
If it works out ill be able to be my own boss again and do good :biggrin: 
If i fail its off to working for the man again and telling the wife Sorry there went the money for the downpayment on our house. :twak:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 12:48 PM~9426840
> *just in time for the weather to get better and bust out that monte :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah homie gonna bust this fucker out gonna be badass


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:53 PM~9426868
> *fixing to go into business going full time ****man
> If it works out ill be able to be my own boss again and do good :biggrin:
> If i fail its off to working for the man again and telling the wife Sorry there went the money for the downpayment on our house. :twak:
> *



:cheesy: You know you got support homie !


 *" Jr.'s lights and shit the lights up "*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 12:55 PM~9426891
> *:cheesy:    You know you got support homie !
> 
> 
> " Jr.'s lights and shit the lights up "
> *


say homie how much was it rent out one of them shops over there in Irving gonna need one for my big plan and how big is it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 11 2007, 01:54 PM~9426882-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah homie gonna bust this fucker out gonna be badass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 11 2007, 01:55 PM~9426891
> *:cheesy:    You know you got support homie !
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 01:57 PM~9426906
> *say homie how much was it rent out one of them shops over there in Irving gonna need one for my big plan and how big is it.
> *



damn you're really thinking big homie !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:57 PM~9426906
> *say homie how much was it rent out one of them shops over there in Irving gonna need one for my big plan and how big is it.
> *


Check these 2 out homie..........





The one we were thinking about $450 / 1000ft² - Warehouse space n Irving

One that poped up ! $300 1200-2500 SQ FT - PG Buckner


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 02:06 PM~9426977
> *Check these 2 out homie..........
> 
> 
> The one we were thinking about  $450 / 1000ft² - Warehouse space n  Irving
> 
> One that poped up !    $300 1200-2500 SQ FT - PG  Buckner
> *



that one on buckner seems like a good deal... BUT remember that if the rides are gonna stay there along with tools and other valuables, is PG really that safe ??


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:06 PM~9426977
> *Check these 2 out homie..........
> 
> 
> The one we were thinking about  $450 / 1000ft² - Warehouse space n  Irving
> 
> One that poped up !    $300 1200-2500 SQ FT - PG  Buckner
> *


looks good homie gonna check these out


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 11 2007, 03:08 PM~9426998-->
> 
> 
> 
> that one on buckner seems like a good deal... BUT remember that if the rides are gonna stay there along with tools and other valuables, is PG really that safe ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea............... you would have to put hell of alot of security !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 03:09 PM~9427008
> *looks good homie gonna check  these out
> *


Yea....... Hugo tio wanted $250 but was smaller and you would have to share....


----------



## 214monte

Irving sounds better alot safer 
you already know what time it is in PG Always gonna be worring about shit getting broken into


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:12 PM~9427034
> *Irving sounds better alot safer
> you already know what time it is in PG Always gonna be worring about shit getting broken into
> *



thats why they rent buildings that size so cheap......


----------



## 214monte

gonna have to be packing a pistol all the time at that place :guns: :guns:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:17 PM~9427091
> *gonna have to be packing a pistol all the time at that place :guns:  :guns:
> *


i know this dude that stays strapped from 9-5


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 03:17 PM~9427091
> *gonna have to be packing a pistol all the time at that place :guns:  :guns:
> *



 *Keep it Gangster in the Hood ***** !*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 03:19 PM~9427104
> *i know this dude that stays strapped from 9-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that you with your *" RED RIDER RIFLE "* You goign to shoot a eye out sin !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:21 PM~9427116
> *is that you with your  " RED RIDER RIFLE "  You goign to shoot a eye out sin !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 01:19 PM~9427104
> *i know this dude that stays strapped from 9-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you shouldve wore your suit too you could be like hitman


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 02:21 PM~9427116
> *is that you with your  " RED RIDER RIFLE "  You goign to shoot a eye out sin !
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 02:22 PM~9427129
> *you shouldve wore your suit too you could be like hitman
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

anyone heard from Juice ?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 01:25 PM~9427157
> *anyone heard from Juice ?
> *


he probably got them 8 gz and looking for a ride


----------



## 214monte

or at the buttnaked bar


----------



## 214monte

making it rain


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 03:27 PM~9427173
> *he probably got them 8 gz and looking for a ride
> *



***** been busting ass working......... Hope he's safe on the road.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 02:33 PM~9427218
> ****** been busting ass working.........  Hope he's safe on the road.
> *


thats why i asked......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 03:33 PM~9427221
> *thats why i asked......
> *



he knew his job homie.......... but that dont mean other ****** knew how to drive...

I sure he's just bizzy


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:34 PM~9427229
> *he knew his job homie.......... but that dont mean other ****** knew how to drive...
> 
> I sure he's just bizzy
> *


bet he is bizzy christmas time coming lots of deliverys


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 02:19 PM~9427104
> *i know this dude that stays strapped from 9-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats how you protect a bank? I carry more than that when I work on your car. :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 11 2007, 04:24 PM~9428117
> *Thats how you protect a bank? I carry more than that when I work on your car. :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


its not the bank i'm protecting . I aint gonna let some dude catch me off guard. They can take the money for all I care. I wont miss it. :biggrin: 


I only carry it when I have to escort an ATM rep. Maybe once a week..... Other than that I'm chillin at my desk.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:33 PM~9427218
> ****** been busting ass working.........  Hope he's safe on the road.
> *




I'm glad the mini mafia is looking out for me :biggrin: im still waiting for the rest of the money and as soon as i get it I'm out the door to look at a 64 b4 my wife ask for her half. :banghead: :nono: :twak: hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 11 2007, 04:42 PM~9428296
> *I'm glad the mini mafia is looking out for me :biggrin: im still waiting for the rest of the money and as soon as i get it I'm out the door to look at a 64 b4 my wife ask for her half. :banghead:  :nono:  :twak:  hno:
> *


smart move


----------



## scrapin82regal

I cant wait to see the finished product hno: hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Duez, check your PM...... I sent you the pics of your 64'.*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:16 PM~9430951
> *Duez, check your PM...... I sent you the pics of your 64'.
> *




na ,make him wait. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 11 2007, 09:31 PM~9431088
> *na ,make him wait. :biggrin:
> *


i should have...... 


How are the roads out there bro ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:33 PM~9431114
> *i should have......
> How are the roads out there bro ?
> *




if ur headin southbound on 35 a lot of mist ,if ur goin east on i 20 whatch out for the bears checkin grond pressure at the scale in louisiana ,o yea and theres a lot lizzard at the restarea at the satate line 10-4,good buddy.


DO U SPEAK TRUCKER????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 11 2007, 09:49 PM~9431215
> *if ur headin southbound on 35 a lot of mist ,if ur goin east on i 20 what out for the bears checkin grond pressure at the scale in louisian ,o yea and theres a lot lizzard at the restarea at the satate line 10-4,good buddy.
> DO U SPEAK TRUCKER????
> *


you lost me at "bears"..... Fuera y cambio.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:50 PM~9431224
> *you lost me at "bears"..... Fuera y cambio.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

i need to give u the light plug for the trl.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 11 2007, 09:52 PM~9431242
> *i need to give u the light plug for the trl.
> *



wanna meet up this weekend ? 



Peace out bro. Gonna call it a day.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:54 PM~9431257
> *wanna meet up this weekend ?
> Peace out bro. Gonna call it a day.
> *



cool.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

check your PM Hugo....


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2007, 11:23 AM~9434610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't see it.... you know what to do :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 12 2007, 01:25 PM~9435107
> *can't see it.... you know what to do  :uh:
> *



JUST A FUNNY PIC HOMIE....................... YOU KNOW I BE PHOTOBUCKET-JACKING ******


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2007, 12:35 PM~9435201
> *JUST A FUNNY PIC HOMIE.......................  YOU KNOW I BE PHOTOBUCKET-JACKING ******
> *


who's did you jack now ?? :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*By this time next week I'll be at Duez's house.*  

*Sin - knock knock knock ....
Duez- Who is it?
Sin - Who else....
Duez - OH SHIT HE DID COME !.....(runs around inside looking for a place to hide)
Sin - knock knock
BurqueRuca- One minute......

.....door cracks open*


*Tune in Next Wednesday for Part II*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 01:08 PM~9445240
> *By this time next week I'll be at Duez's house.
> 
> Sin - knock knock knock ....
> Duez- Who is it?
> Sin - Who else....
> Duez - OH SHIT HE DID COME !.....(runs around inside looking for a place to hide)
> Sin - knock knock
> BurqueRuca- One minute......
> 
> .....door cracks open
> Tune in Next Wednesday for Part II
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

the suspence ,ur countin down the days .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 02:10 PM~9445250
> *:roflmao:
> *


la lay it low novela !!!! :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:08 PM~9445240
> *By this time next week I'll be at Duez's house.
> 
> Sin - knock knock knock ....
> Duez- Who is it?
> Sin - Who else....
> Duez - OH SHIT HE DID COME !.....(runs around inside looking for a place to hide)
> Sin - knock knock
> BurqueRuca- One minute......
> 
> .....door cracks open
> Take pic's !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:12 PM~9445268
> * Take pic's !
> *



*YOU ALREADY KNOW !!!!*  


*I'm gonna pay Hard N Da Paint to film that shit too....*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:13 PM~9445286
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW !!!!
> I'm gonna pay Hard N Da Paint to film that shit too....
> *



 I GOT " Hard in the paint " -- OWNED ! ! ! ! !

* Hugo $10 say's The car wont be done !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 02:11 PM~9445258
> *the suspence ,ur countin down the days .
> *


*
homie i've been counting down since Sept 23 ...... *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=350168&st=160


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 01:15 PM~9445299
> *  I GOT  " Hard in the paint " -- OWNED ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Hugo $10 say's The car wont be done !
> *




hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:15 PM~9445299
> *
> 
> Hugo $10 say's The car wont be done !
> *


*GENTLEMEN PLACE YOUR BETS .....*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

QUE ONDA ,SO THIS IS WHERE EVERYBODY WENT !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 13 2007, 02:16 PM~9445313
> *QUE ONDA ,SO THIS IS WHERE EVERYBODY WENT !
> *



:yes:

please take a seat and enjoy a cold Budweiser.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Dec 13 2007, 03:15 PM~9445305-->
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on fool ! let's take it up to $20 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 03:16 PM~9445306
> *GENTLEMEN PLACE YOUR BETS .....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Iam going to be rich !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 03:16 PM~9445313
> *QUE ONDA ,SO THIS IS WHERE EVERYBODY WENT !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Homie...................
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:17 PM~9445325
> *:yes:
> 
> please take a seat and enjoy a cold Budweiser.
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 02:17 PM~9445325
> *:yes:
> 
> please take a seat and enjoy a cold BUDWEISER
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:19 PM~9445338
> *
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  Iam going to be rich !
> 
> *


yeah at my expense hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:20 PM~9445346
> *yeah at my expense hno:
> *



ill buy you a hot wheels !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

----PHOTOSHOP IN PROGRESS-----


:roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

man im havin a bad day,yesterday i went to take a ramdom drug test ,i went to work last night than i went to sleep in my truck so i can work early this morning,around 8 my manager calls me and tells me my test came back inconclusive and tells me that there was too much water on the urine asnd i probably drank too much before the test and i had to go take another one,so i went ,at the clinic they had a doctor present when i pee in to the cup ,after that i called the manager and asked him if there was something he wasnt telling me and he said it was nesesary by the company,then i told him that i want to make it clear that i didnt try to do something shady now i have to wait until they get the results back.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 02:25 PM~9445392
> *man im havin a bad day,yesterday i went to take a ramdom drug test ,i went to work last night than i went to sleep in my truck so i can work early this morning,around 8 my manager calls me and tells me my test came back inconclusive and tells me that there was too much water on the urine asnd i probably drank too much before the test and i had to go take another one,so i went ,at the clinic they had a doctor present when i pee in to the cup ,after that i called the manager and asked him if there was something he wasnt telling me and he said it was nesesary by the company,then i told him that i want to make it clear that i didnt try to do something shady now i have to wait until they get the results back.
> *



tell us the truth Juice ....... :scrutinize:

Have you been at Mr A's crib ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:25 PM~9445392
> *man im havin a bad day,yesterday i went to take a ramdom drug test ,i went to work last night than i went to sleep in my truck so i can work early this morning,around 8 my manager calls me and tells me my test came back inconclusive and tells me that there was too much water on the urine asnd i probably drank too much before the test and i had to go take another one,so i went ,at the clinic they had a doctor present when i pee in to the cup ,after that i called the manager and asked him if there was something he wasnt telling me and he said it was nesesary by the company,then i told him that i want to make it clear that i didnt try to do something shady now i have to wait until they get the results back.
> *



FUCKED UP ! 

Damm Hugo I fell bad......... mabe me and Tony shouldnt of smoked that weed in front of u.......... Damm homie we even give you one of our magic brownies.  

MY BAD..............


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 01:34 PM~9445475
> *FUCKED UP !
> 
> Damm Hugo  I fell bad......... mabe me and Tony shouldnt of smoked that weed in front of u.......... Damm homie we even give you one of our magic brownies.
> 
> MY BAD..............
> *




hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*DUEZ I'M COMING IN A WEEK !!!!!!

Coverage by: HardNDaPaint....maybe even TRUUCHA
*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 01:43 PM~9445568
> *DUEZ I'M COMING IN A WEEK !!!!!!
> 
> Coverage by: HardNDaPaint....maybe even TRUUCHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

u have to tape it i dont give a tham if u fake it. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Sin7, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 1badchopp, *BIG JAY*



hey TECH, is that who I think it is ?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:43 PM~9445568
> *DUEZ I'M COMING IN A WEEK !!!!!!
> 
> Coverage by: HardNDaPaint....maybe even TRUUCHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sin TEXAS is still in the back ground................ 

I bet that fool is'nt going to get the door and going to tell you he moved...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:47 PM~9445602
> *Sin TEXAS is still in the back ground................
> 
> I bet that fool is'nt going to get the door and going to tell you he moved...
> *



TX is there because that's where we're heading from......

MOVED ??? hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:46 PM~9445593
> *u have to tape it i dont give a tham if u fake it. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea...........

Hey sin I want to be the guy thats say's

" SECRETOS DALLAS " ............  



> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:46 PM~9445594
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Sin7, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 1badchopp, BIG JAY
> hey TECH, is that who I think it is ?? :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:49 PM~9445619
> *Hell yea...........
> 
> Hey sin I want to be the guy thats say's
> 
> " SECRETOS DALLAS " ............
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

make sure u wear the black shirt and pants with the gloves.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 02:54 PM~9445670
> *make sure u wear the black shirt and pants with the gloves.
> *



I'm gonna be sporting a long black leather jacket since its gonna be cold up there.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*you guys think i should tell Duez that this is the 64 I'm taking him ????*

:cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:57 PM~9445694
> *you guys think i should tell Duez that this is the 64 I'm taking him ????
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
HEY !  * YOU TOLLED ME i COULD HAVE THE FENDERS AND HOOD


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:03 PM~9445719
> *
> HEY !    YOU TOLLED ME i COULD HAVE THE FENDERS AND HOOD
> *


:ugh: well as you can see from the picture I already gave the hood to Hugo......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 04:04 PM~9445730
> *:ugh: well as you can see from the picture I already gave the hood to Hugo......
> *



*YEA....... * I Saw you had the hood off ! *WTF !*

IN that case let me get the fenders, seat's and the rear end..........


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 01:57 PM~9445694
> *you guys think i should tell Duez that this is the 64 I'm taking him ????
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how bad off is that car :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

opps my bad i'm whoring
:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 02:04 PM~9445730
> *:ugh: well as you can see from the picture I already gave the hood to Hugo......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 13 2007, 03:08 PM~9445759-->
> 
> 
> 
> IN that case let me get the fenders, seat's and the rear end..........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Dec 13 2007, 03:09 PM~9445766
> *how bad off is that car  :biggrin:
> *


Just throw some 13's and you're ready to roll


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 13 2007, 04:09 PM~9445766-->
> 
> 
> 
> how bad off is that car  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 04:11 PM~9445782
> *
> Just throw some 13's and you're ready to roll
> *




Like Duz will tell you ...... that stuff on the body will buff right out


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:13 PM~9445797
> *Like Duz will tell you ...... that stuff on the body will buff right out
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:13 PM~9445797
> *Like Duz will tell you ...... that stuff on the body will buff right out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 02:33 PM~9445460
> *tell us the truth Juice ....... :scrutinize:
> 
> Have you been at Mr A's crib ?
> *


I TOLD THAT FOO NOT TO DO IT. ......BUT HE KEPT TELLING ME HE WANTED TO TRY THAT "****** WEED" TECH. TOLD HIM I HAD. SO, :dunno:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:34 PM~9445475
> *FUCKED UP !
> 
> Damm Hugo  I fell bad......... mabe me and Tony shouldnt of smoked that weed in front of u.......... Damm homie we even give you one of our magic brownies.
> 
> MY BAD..............
> *


X2 :yessad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 03:16 PM~9445812
> *I TOLD THAT FOO NOT TO DO IT. ......BUT HE KEPT TELLING ME HE WANTED TO TRY THAT "****** WEED" TECH. TOLD HIM I HAD.  SO, :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A

SO IS THIS THE NEW SPOT??


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 02:16 PM~9445812
> *I TOLD THAT FOO NOT TO DO IT. ......BUT HE KEPT TELLING ME HE WANTED TO TRY THAT "****** WEED" TECH. TOLD HIM I HAD.  SO, :dunno:
> *



if i get fired u and tech are paying my mortgage


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 03:17 PM~9445824
> *SO IS THIS THE NEW SPOT??
> *


:yes:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:18 PM~9445832
> *if i get fired u and tech are paying my mortgage
> *


<----------....HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:18 PM~9445832
> *if i get fired u and tech are paying my mortgage
> *



just sleep in your Big Rig. 10-4 fuera y cambio :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 02:19 PM~9445841
> *<----------....HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.
> *




now u log off. :twak:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:18 PM~9445833
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Dec 13 2007, 04:18 PM~9445832-->
> 
> 
> 
> if i get fired u and tech are paying my mortgage
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 04:19 PM~9445842
> *just sleep in your Big Rig. 10-4 fuera y cambio  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 10 - 4 Big Buddy ! ! ! ! ! !


OVER and OUT...................... .. . . . " gone "


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 02:20 PM~9445849
> *
> *



pinche mr a went undercover


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 04:20 PM~9445849
> *
> *



Hey Tony you still claiming to fix your boss's PC ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:23 PM~9445868
> *Hey Tony you still claiming to fix your boss's PC ?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:20 PM~9445848
> *now u log off. :twak:
> *


HELL YEAH NIGGY. ......YOU DONT LIVE IN A HUD HOME LIKE ME, SO I KNOW I CANT AFFORD.  ........BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, MY BOY TECH SAID YOU COULD STAY IN HIS 8 BEDROOM GUEST HOUSE TILL YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 03:24 PM~9445883
> *HELL YEAH NIGGY. ......YOU DONT LIVE IN A HUD HOME LIKE ME, SO I KNOW I CANT AFFORD.    ........BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, MY BOY TECH SAID YOU COULD STAY IN HIS 8 BEDROOM GUEST HOUSE TILL YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO.
> *


....AND you can use the jacuzzi....oh and feel free to move the 63' outside and put the BANG BUS inside


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 02:24 PM~9445883
> *HELL YEAH NIGGY. ......YOU DONT LIVE IN A HUD HOME LIKE ME, SO I KNOW I CANT AFFORD.    ........BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, MY BOY TECH SAID YOU COULD STAY IN HIS 8 BEDROOM GUEST HOUSE TILL YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO.
> *



do i get the keys for the63????


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 04:24 PM~9445880
> *
> *



Mr. A tell his boss he's going to fix his PC to log on to LIL !

" Remember to delete the history Tony ! "



> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 04:24 PM~9445883
> *HELL YEAH NIGGY. ......YOU DONT LIVE IN A HUD HOME LIKE ME, SO I KNOW I CANT AFFORD.    ........BUT ON THE OTHER HAND, MY BOY TECH SAID YOU COULD STAY IN HIS 8 BEDROOM GUEST HOUSE TILL YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO.
> *



Not me............ thats sin with his Fram house all " childern of the corn and shit "


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:23 PM~9445868
> *Hey Tony you still claiming to fix your boss's PC ?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE MY HOMIE NOW, HE HOOKED ME UP WITH SOME INTERNETS. :cheesy: .....SAID "JUST DONT ABUSE IT" SO THE FIRST THING I DID WAS LOG ON TO L.I.L.  ....WWJD????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 13 2007, 03:27 PM~9445909-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. A  tell his boss he's going to fix his PC to log on to LIL !
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:27 PM~9445909
> *
> 
> " Remember to delete the history Tony ! "
> Not me............ thats sin with his Fram house all " childern of the corn and shit "
> *


I got plenty of camping ground behind me house :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:27 PM~9445909
> *Mr. A  tell his boss he's going to fix his PC to log on to LIL !
> 
> " Remember to delete the history Tony ! "
> Not me............ thats sin with his Fram house all " childern of the corn and shit "
> *




sin neighbors probably call the cops on my ass thinking i broke into a white mans home.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 13 2007, 04:26 PM~9445898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ....AND you can use the jacuzzi....oh and feel free to move the 63' outside and put the BANG BUS inside
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell NO ! ! ! the jacuzzi is for whan I feel kinky ! no other palo's in my shit !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 04:26 PM~9445904
> *do i get the keys for the63????
> *



:nono:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:29 PM~9445931
> *sin neighbors probably call the cops on my ass thinking i broke into a white mans home.
> *


Just tell them you're there to cut my yard... :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 02:30 PM~9445942
> *Just tell them you're there to cut my yard... :roflmao:
> *



thats rasist fool :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:30 PM~9445947
> *thats rasist fool :biggrin:
> *


racism only counts in off topic :twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 04:27 PM~9445916
> *HE MY HOMIE NOW, HE HOOKED ME UP WITH SOME INTERNETS.  :cheesy: .....SAID "JUST DONT ABUSE IT" SO THE FIRST THING I DID WAS LOG ON TO L.I.L.   ....WWJD????
> *


 :cheesy: What Would Jose Do ---- Log on LIL  



> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 04:29 PM~9445931
> *sin neighbors probably call the cops on my ass thinking i broke into a white mans home.
> *


Yea............................  


we lucky we didnt get burned alive that other day............


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:31 PM~9445957
> *:cheesy:  What Would Jose Do ---- Log on LIL
> Yea............................
> we lucky we didnt get burned alive that other day............
> *




pinche sin showed up wearin a suit ,lookin all white.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:26 PM~9445904
> *do i get the keys for the63????
> *


AHUEVO!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:31 PM~9445957
> *
> we lucky we didnt get burned alive that other day............
> *


I get those looks everday from both directions....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

5 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sin7, 1badchopp, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


If Mr A is the anonymous user then who is the guest ??? :scrutinize: ...DUEZ ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 04:30 PM~9445942
> *Just tell them you're there to cut my yard... :roflmao:
> *


Fucked up.........................


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 02:33 PM~9445972
> *AHUEVO!!!!
> *




cool i got a set of 20s that would look good on it.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:27 PM~9445909
> *Mr. A  tell his boss he's going to fix his PC to log on to LIL !
> 
> " Remember to delete the history Tony ! "
> *


YOU KNOW HOW I DO. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:35 PM~9445993
> *cool i got a set of 20s that would look good on it.
> *


:twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 04:35 PM~9445993
> *cool i got a set of 20s that would look good on it.
> *


*
Oh hell no ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 02:36 PM~9446000
> *:twak:
> *



i bet tony would like it


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:36 PM~9446009
> *i bet tony would like it
> *


:yessad:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:36 PM~9446006
> *
> Oh hell no ! ! ! ! !
> *



y un pince wal mart sign on the side just like nascar..


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:30 PM~9445942
> *Just tell them you're there to cut my yard... :roflmao:
> *


TROLLING


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:35 PM~9445993
> *cool i got a set of 20s that would look good on it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......& POST PICS SO EVERYONE KNOWS IT HAPPENED. :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 04:36 PM~9446009
> *i bet tony would like it
> *



*I bet he would !


But I dont rolll DONK'S
*


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 13 2007, 03:38 PM~9446023
> *y un pince wal mart sign on the side just like nascar..
> *


:werd:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 03:41 PM~9446041
> *TROLLING
> *


espanish pleez


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 03:46 PM~9446073
> *espanish pleez
> *


TRRRRRROLIANDO.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 02:47 PM~9446080
> *TRRRRRROLIANDO.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 13 2007, 03:47 PM~9446080
> *TRRRRRROLIANDO.
> *


ahora si te entendi compa'.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 01:19 PM~9427104
> *i know this dude that stays strapped from 9-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey look its Sin going to New Mexico to look for the 68 hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 13 2007, 08:55 PM~9448617
> *Hey look its Sin going to New Mexico to look for the 68 hno:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## BennyHill

Good luck on your build up bro. I had a custom that was stolen from me a few years ago.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 10:02 AM~9452244
> *Good luck on your build up bro. I had a custom that was stolen from me a few years ago.
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## BennyHill

I just read your build up. Why the fuck would you send your ride out of state to get it sprayed?? No good shops in Dallas? 

Fuck that shit. Too many of my homies have got fucked like that..... Hope your shit comes back lookin decent.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 12:52 PM~9452945
> *I just read your build up. Why the fuck would you send your ride out of state to get it sprayed?? No good shops in Dallas?
> 
> Fuck that shit. Too many of my homies have got fucked like that..... Hope your shit comes back lookin decent.
> *




:scrutinize: Was up........... Under Cover Brother !


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 10:05 AM~9453033
> *:scrutinize:        Was up........... Under Cover Brother !
> *


what ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill+Dec 14 2007, 11:52 AM~9452945-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just read your build up. Why the fuck would you send your ride out of state to get it sprayed?? No good shops in Dallas?
> 
> Fuck that shit. Too many of my homies have got fucked like that..... Hope your shit comes back lookin decent.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably wont do it again. We'll see what happens come wednesday... *Where are you from homie ?*
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 12:05 PM~9453033
> *:scrutinize:        Was up........... Under Cover Brother !
> *


i doubt it.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 01:43 PM~9453297
> *
> i doubt it.....
> *



He dont write like a newbi.......... and look's like he's trying to get his post count up Fast.


----------



## --JUICE--

all the jokin aside ,im sure duez has done a good job on ur ride ,just remember u have something he realy wants as much as u want ur car,and to duez were just givin u a hard time we seen ur work and thats why sin s car is in NM.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 14 2007, 12:51 PM~9453341-->
> 
> 
> 
> He dont write like a newbi.......... and look's like he's trying to get his post count up Fast.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Dec 14 2007, 12:53 PM~9453354
> *all the jokin aside ,im sure duez has done a good job on ur ride ,just remember u have something he realy wants as much as u want ur car,and to duez were just givin u a hard time we seen ur work and thats why sin s car is in NM.
> *


:werd:


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 10:43 AM~9453297
> *I probably wont do it again. We'll see what happens come wednesday... Where are you from homie ?
> 
> *


Cali. Costa Mesa


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 10:51 AM~9453341
> *He dont write like a newbi.......... and look's like he's trying to get his post count up Fast.
> *


I'm familiar with online forums.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 01:12 PM~9453473
> *I'm familiar with online forums.
> *


Welcome then homie.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 11:52 AM~9452945
> *I just read your build up. Why the fuck would you send your ride out of state to get it sprayed?? No good shops in Dallas?
> 
> Fuck that shit. Too many of my homies have got fucked like that..... Hope your shit comes back lookin decent.
> *


That could happen in town. My moms car got stolen by the mechanic she took it to a couple weeks ago, and that was down the street from her house. You gotta go to where you think your car will come back the way you want it. If you read the topic, then you saw all the shortcuts the last painter took.


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 11:46 AM~9453716
> *That could happen in town. My moms car got stolen by the mechanic she took it to a couple weeks ago, and that was down the street from her house. You gotta go to where you think your car will come back the way you want it. If you read the topic, then you saw all the shortcuts the last painter took.
> *


True. Shit can happen anywhere. I would feel safer if they were local though.

I did read thru the topic but I didn't see any fotos of what you mean bro. So are you the painter ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 02:49 PM~9453745
> *True. Shit can happen anywhere. I would feel safer if they were local though.
> 
> I did read thru the topic but I didn't see any fotos of what you mean bro. So are you the painter ?
> *



didnt you read his sig ***** !

*DuezPaid's Paint and Body
"Our paintjobs are better than the last guys that did it."*


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 11:50 AM~9453756
> *didnt you read his sig ***** !
> 
> DuezPaid's Paint and Body
> "Our paintjobs are better than the last guys that did it."
> *


Yeah I did. But ALL painters say their work is better than the last guys.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 02:52 PM~9453768
> *Yeah I did. But ALL painters say their work is better than the last guys.
> *



True ................ Guess you speak Painter too...............


----------



## DuezPaid

Yeah Im the one painting it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 14 2007, 01:46 PM~9453716-->
> 
> 
> 
> That could happen in town. My moms car got stolen by the mechanic she took it to a couple weeks ago, and that was down the street from her house. You gotta go to where you think your car will come back the way you want it. If you read the topic, then you saw all the shortcuts the last painter took.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :| Did you get the pics of your 64'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 01:49 PM~9453745
> *True. Shit can happen anywhere. I would feel safer if they were local though.
> 
> I did read thru the topic but I didn't see any fotos of what you mean bro. So are you the painter ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 01:52 PM~9453768
> *Yeah I did. But ALL painters say their work is better than the last guys.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 01:55 PM~9453794
> *:|  Did you get the pics of your 64'?
> *


Hell yeah I did. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Forgiven 63

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *3 Anonymous *Users)
2 Members: King Daddy, 1badchopp





:uh: To many ****** rolling Limo Tint in this Bish.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 01:56 PM~9453803
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King Daddy, 1badchopp
> :uh:  To many ****** rolling Limo Tint in this Bish.
> *


Gotta hide from Luis, he keeps wanting pictures. hno:


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 14 2007, 11:54 AM~9453785-->
> 
> 
> 
> True ................  Guess you speak Painter too...............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 11:55 AM~9453789
> *Yeah Im the one painting it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 11:55 AM~9453794
> *:|  Did you get the pics of your 64'?
> 
> *


your giving him a 64' ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 03:00 PM~9453824
> *Gotta hide from Luis, he keeps wanting pictures. hno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I roll Limo tint to homie........................  

but sometimes I roll the windows down.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 14 2007, 01:56 PM~9453801-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah I did.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you like what you're getting ?? That day you picked up the 68' you didn't even look at it. I almost thought you didn't want it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 14 2007, 01:56 PM~9453803
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King Daddy, 1badchopp
> :uh:  To many ****** rolling Limo Tint in this Bish.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 02:00 PM~9453824
> *Gotta hide from Luis, he keeps wanting pictures. hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 02:01 PM~9453834
> *what ??
> 
> your giving him a 64' ?
> *


a 64' plus cash.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:03 PM~9453847
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I roll Limo tint to homie........................
> 
> but sometimes I roll the windows down.
> *


its cold outside... I'm rolling them up for now


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 02:03 PM~9453848
> *do you like what you're getting ?? That day you picked up the 68' you didn't even look at it. I almost thought you didn't want it.....
> *


My son was crying in the truck.


----------



## Forgiven 63

1 week till I'm chilling in MTY Mexico.......


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:08 PM~9453887
> *1 week till I'm chilling in MTY Mexico.......
> *


I'll be in Mexico in 4 days.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 14 2007, 02:05 PM~9453869-->
> 
> 
> 
> My son was crying in the truck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i remember.....
> 
> So you like it ?? :scrutinize: Cause I can keep it if you dont.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:08 PM~9453887
> *1 week till I'm chilling in MTY Mexico.......
> *


5 days till i roll to NEW mexico :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 03:10 PM~9453902
> *I'll be in Mexico in 4 days.
> *



where ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 14 2007, 03:10 PM~9453902-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in Mexico in *4 days*.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 03:10 PM~9453908
> *i remember.....
> 
> So you like it ?? :scrutinize: Cause I can keep it if you dont.....
> 5 days till i roll to NEW mexico  :cheesy:
> *



:uh: How long you staying in mexico Duez cues I think you going to have company !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 02:10 PM~9453902
> *I'll be in Mexico in 4 days.
> *



what about the 68'?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:12 PM~9453926
> *:uh:  How long you staying in mexico Duez  cues I think you going to have company !
> *


hell yeah he is .....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 03:14 PM~9453951
> *hell yeah he is .....
> *



:uh: I think That ***** just made a call to Earl Shibes


----------



## BennyHill

So your ride is almost done?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:17 PM~9453971
> *:uh:  I think That ***** just made a call to Earl Shibes
> *




*DUEZ- remember I'm showing up at your door Wednesday morning homie.*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 02:18 PM~9453980
> *DUEZ- remember I'm showing up at your door Wednesday morning homie.
> *


 hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Gonna have to put out an All Points Bulliten at the border to not let DUEZ cross into Mexico......*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## scrappin68

:0


----------



## DuezPaid

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Let me find the number to the shop where your car is........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Dec 14 2007, 02:33 PM~9454066
> *:0
> *


whats up homie....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 02:36 PM~9454083
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Let me find the number to the shop where your car is........
> *



:|


----------



## King Daddy

it was a good build up cant wait to see the pics on wednesday


----------



## DuezPaid

I got another part today. The box was pretty banged up but the part looked like it was dented before you shipped it.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Dec 14 2007, 02:37 PM~9454095
> *it was a good build up cant wait to see the pics on wednesday
> *


 He's gonna be in town waiting for his car to be done for a while.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 14 2007, 02:37 PM~9454101-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got another part today. The box was pretty banged up but the part looked like it was dented before you shipped it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was new.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 02:38 PM~9454108
> *He's gonna be in town waiting for his car to be done for a while.
> *


No problem. I got all the time in the world. I'm gonna wake your ass up at 5:00 am and make you work till midnight.....


----------



## King Daddy

Thats cool bro. I know a few painters when the work is done in weeks it shows as compared to those who took a month or longer.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 03:38 PM~9454108
> *He's gonna be in town waiting for his car to be done for a while.
> *



:uh:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 02:41 PM~9454130
> *I never said it was new.
> No problem. I got all the time in the world. I'm gonna wake your ass up at 5:00 am and make you work till midnight.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I'll call the shop and tell them to put the rush on it. 
Doesn't have to be done right, just has to be done.


----------



## Forgiven 63

This Topic is Makeing me SAD...........................  





































:biggrin: ALL BETTER


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 14 2007, 02:42 PM~9454135-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x68
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 02:42 PM~9454136
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I'll call the shop and tell them to put the rush on it.
> Doesn't have to be done right, just has to be done.
> *


if i roll up to your house without a 64', dont ask me any questions.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:44 PM~9454145
> *This Topic is Makeing me SAD...........................
> 
> :biggrin:  ALL BETTER
> *


what pic is that TECH ?


----------



## DuezPaid

Good news is it's been snowing all day and the ski area opens on Wednesday.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 03:44 PM~9454147
> *if i roll up to your house without a 64', dont ask me any questions.
> *




:0 Yall ****** goign to end up fist fighting in New Mexico


----------



## BennyHill

hey Duezpaid, I didn't know you owned Rollin Malo ?

http://www.tunerfriends.com/forums/member.php?u=944


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:46 PM~9454163
> *:0              Yall ****** goign to end up fist fighting in New Mexico
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 02:47 PM~9454172
> *hey Duezpaid, I didn't know you owned Rollin Malo ?
> 
> http://www.tunerfriends.com/forums/member.php?u=944
> *


*Oooooo DUEZ has some explaining to do* :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 03:47 PM~9454172
> *hey Duezpaid, I didn't know you owned Rollin Malo ?
> 
> http://www.tunerfriends.com/forums/member.php?u=944
> *



Duz, You Fakeing The Funk ***** !

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 02:47 PM~9454172
> *hey Duezpaid, I didn't know you owned Rollin Malo ?
> 
> http://www.tunerfriends.com/forums/member.php?u=944
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:49 PM~9454191
> *
> AYE CHISME !!!!!
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 14 2007, 03:49 PM~9454192
> *:0  :twak:
> *



say ***** you working yet ?

get your skrilla ?


----------



## BennyHill

Am i missing something ??


I've seen your car before duez. Did you paint it too ?? Rollin Malo is a bad ass car.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 02:52 PM~9454212
> *Am i missing something ??
> I've seen your car before duez. Did you paint it too ?? Rollin Malo is a bad ass car.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 02:52 PM~9454212
> *Am i missing something ??
> I've seen your car before duez. Did you paint it too ?? Rollin Malo is a bad ass car.
> *


That aint mine. :biggrin: I did some of the body work and prep work on it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 02:54 PM~9454231
> *That aint mine.  :biggrin: I did some of the body work and prep work on it.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 03:54 PM~9454231
> *That aint mine.  :biggrin: I did some of the body work and prep work on it.
> *





I dont think that cover you homie..............


Whats the deal.......... you fakeing the funk on a tuner page or what ?

why do you even have a acount in a tuner web site ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:59 PM~9454270
> *I dont think that cover you homie..............
> Whats the deal.......... you fakeing the funk on a tuner page or what ?
> 
> why do you even have a acount in a tuner web site ?
> *


 :0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:51 PM~9454208
> *say ***** you working yet ?
> 
> get your skrilla ?
> *



no not yet waitin on the results ,im bored as hell.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 14 2007, 03:06 PM~9454310
> *no not yet waitin on the results ,im bored as hell.
> *


*if you dont work next week lets take a road trip to albuquerque !*


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 02:59 PM~9454270
> *I dont think that cover you homie..............
> Whats the deal.......... you fakeing the funk on a tuner page or what ?
> 
> why do you even have a acount in a tuner web site ?
> *


I used to have those pictures on my myspace too. But the only person I still talk to from that build is my homie Dominic, so I dont even tell people I did work on that car unless they ask. Thats why my new paint topic makes no reference to my time there and my old one is locked.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 03:06 PM~9454313
> *if you dont work next week lets take a road trip to albuquerque !
> *




u need back up????


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 14 2007, 03:06 PM~9454313-->
> 
> 
> 
> *if you dont work next week lets take a road trip to albuquerque !*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Dec 14 2007, 03:07 PM~9454321
> *u need back up????
> *


hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 03:07 PM~9454319
> *I used to have those pictures on my myspace too. But the only person I still talk to from that build is my homie Dominic, so I dont even tell people I did work on that car unless they ask. Thats why my new paint topic makes no reference to my time there and my old one is locked.
> *


Dominic at Auto Enhancements is good people.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Dec 14 2007, 03:07 PM~9454321-->
> 
> 
> 
> u need back up????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: vacation homie....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 14 2007, 03:09 PM~9454334
> *hno:
> *


El que nada debe, nada teme.....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 03:11 PM~9454344
> *:no: vacation homie....
> El que nada debe, nada teme.....
> *




so thats the excuse were using.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 14 2007, 03:13 PM~9454353
> *so thats the excuse were using.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 14 2007, 04:07 PM~9454319-->
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have those pictures on my myspace too. But the only person I still talk to from that build is my homie Dominic, so I dont even tell people I did work on that car unless they ask. Thats why my new paint topic makes no reference to my time there and my old one is locked.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH...............................
> 
> Well, Rolling Malo will all ways be one of my fav. low low's
> 
> But than Iam a Big Fan of anything rep.ing EAST DALLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:06 PM~9454310
> *no not yet waitin on the results ,im bored as hell.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill be home after 4:30 if you want to chill or pick up that window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:06 PM~9454313
> *if you dont work next week lets take a road trip to albuquerque !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:07 PM~9454321
> *u need back up????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:11 PM~9454344
> *:no: vacation homie....
> El que nada debe, nada teme.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Dec 14 2007, 04:13 PM~9454353
> *so thats the excuse were using.
> *




* Now Guy's ganging up is not cool.......... one on one...  *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 14 2007, 04:07 PM~9454319-->
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have those pictures on my myspace too. But the only person I still talk to from that build is my homie Dominic, so I dont even tell people I did work on that car unless they ask. Thats why my new paint topic makes no reference to my time there and my old one is locked.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH...............................
> 
> Well, Rolling Malo will all ways be one of my fav. low low's
> 
> But than Iam a Big Fan of anything rep.ing EAST DALLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:06 PM~9454310
> *no not yet waitin on the results ,im bored as hell.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill be home after 4:30 if you want to chill or pick up that window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:06 PM~9454313
> *if you dont work next week lets take a road trip to albuquerque !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:07 PM~9454321
> *u need back up????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 04:11 PM~9454344
> *:no: vacation homie....
> El que nada debe, nada teme.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Dec 14 2007, 04:13 PM~9454353
> *so thats the excuse were using.
> *




* Now Guy's ganging up is not cool.......... one on one...  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 14 2007, 04:11 PM~9454627-->
> 
> 
> 
> *  Now Guy's  ganging up is not cool.......... one on one...    *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2007, 04:11 PM~9454627
> *
> Now Guy's  ganging up is not cool.......... one on one...
> *




Double posting isn't cool either !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 11 2007, 08:36 AM~9424862-->
> 
> 
> 
> you ever see when they paint a car with house paint and a roller
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 11 2007, 08:37 AM~9424875
> *:yes:
> 
> my parts car was painted that way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My white 53' was painted that way :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 11 2007, 12:09 PM~9426491
> *what you prefer Duz ?  I had a hover but that vac was weak..... I know got a GE
> what do you roll ?
> *


Kirby


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2007, 12:12 PM~9426520
> *old school escoba
> *


I roll Kirby its a hell of alot older than escoba


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 13 2007, 01:08 PM~9445240
> *By this time next week I'll be at Duez's house.
> 
> Sin - knock knock knock ....
> Duez- Who is it?
> Sin - Who else....
> Duez - OH SHIT HE DID COME !.....(runs around inside looking for a place to hide)
> Sin - knock knock
> BurqueRuca- One minute......
> 
> .....door cracks open
> Tune in Next Wednesday for Part II
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 01:03 PM~9453848
> *do you like what you're getting ?? That day you picked up the 68' you didn't even look at it. I almost thought you didn't want it.....
> *


hell if he don't want it i'll buy it off you. I hope 5 dollars, tamales, and some menudo will cover it :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 14 2007, 08:59 PM~9456361
> *hell if he don't want it i'll buy it off you.  I hope 5 dollars, tamales, and some menudo will cover it :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 08:56 PM~9456684
> *:cheesy:
> *


so then we have a deal  :biggrin:


----------



## BennyHill

Good luck on your trip..... I hope your 68' turn out good.


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2007, 03:10 PM~9454338
> *Dominic at Auto Enhancements is good people.
> *


:thumbsup: Im taking the car there tomorrow to finish it.


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 16 2007, 04:28 PM~9466144
> *:thumbsup: Im taking the car there tomorrow to finish it.
> *



awesome bro. show us some fotos already


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

<---- Still waiting for pics


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 17 2007, 05:57 AM~9468401
> *<---- Still waiting for pics
> *


looks like the trend for the past 6 pages right ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 17 2007, 08:57 AM~9468401-->
> 
> 
> 
> <---- Still waiting for pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BennyHill_@Dec 17 2007, 09:12 AM~9468439
> *looks like the trend for the past 6 pages right ?
> *


*X2*


*But come The 22nd we should be getting all we want.....  *


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 17 2007, 06:29 AM~9468489
> *X2
> But come The 22nd we should be getting all we want.....
> *


i thought this guy was gonna be at Duez house wednesday ?.....:dunno:


----------



## BennyHill

nevermind. I just read it over. He's getting there wednesday but wont come back till saturday right ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

<span style='color:blue'>*Read agin Nut Jizz !*


----------



## BennyHill

oh


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 17 2007, 07:57 AM~9468401
> *<---- Still waiting for pics
> *


Luis will be the next one to post pictures of it.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 17 2007, 11:24 AM~9469119
> *Luis will be the next one to post pictures of it.
> *



Thats the * " Most Baller Shit Ever!! " * that I have heard you say !.............


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 17 2007, 09:41 AM~9469229
> *Thats  the   " Most Baller Shit Ever!! "   that I have heard you say !.............
> *


x2 but will he actually post pics :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 17 2007, 08:24 AM~9469119
> *Luis will be the next one to post pictures of it.
> *


you mean the *first one* to post pics ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 17 2007, 11:24 AM~9469119
> *Luis will be the next one to post pictures of it.
> *



*I bet that mother is just looks bad ass right now !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill+Dec 15 2007, 04:17 PM~9460440-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your trip..... I hope your 68' turn out good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks homie...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 06:28 PM~9466144
> *:thumbsup: Im taking the car there tomorrow to finish it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It was suppose to be there saturday que no ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 17 2007, 07:57 AM~9468401
> *<---- Still waiting for pics
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'll post some when i bring her home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 08:32 AM~9468502
> *i thought this guy was gonna be at Duez house wednesday ?.....:dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 08:35 AM~9468513
> *nevermind. I just read it over. He's getting there wednesday but wont come back till saturday right ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 17 2007, 10:24 AM~9469119
> *Luis will be the next one to post pictures of it.
> *


 :|


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I'll be heading out to Albuquerque tomorrow night..... *


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 11:32 AM~9470131
> * I'll be heading out to Albuquerque tomorrow night.....
> *



How long is the drive from Dallas ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 17 2007, 01:34 PM~9470146
> *How long is the drive from Dallas ?
> *


*About 10 hrs...... *


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 11:35 AM~9470152
> *About 10 hrs......
> *


holy fuck ! :0


----------



## DuezPaid

Took me 3 days to get from Dallas to Alb.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 17 2007, 02:00 PM~9470301
> *Took me 3 days to get from Dallas to Alb.
> *


i sent you a text message


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*My sources tell me that the 68' isn't at Auto Enhancements yet.......*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 17 2007, 02:35 PM~9470152-->
> 
> 
> 
> *About 10 hrs...... *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:38 PM~9470163
> *holy fuck !  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 17 2007, 03:00 PM~9470301
> *Took me 3 days to get from Dallas to Alb.
> *



:roflmao: Lets see how long it take for a dorky banker.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 03:25 PM~9470440
> *My sources tell me that the 68' isn't at Auto Enhancements yet.......
> *


 :0 Must be back at duez house get buffed out ! ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 17 2007, 02:27 PM~9470452-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: Lets see how long it take for a dorky banker.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 17 2007, 02:30 PM~9470465
> *:0    Must be back at duez house get buffed out ! ! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 03:32 PM~9470474
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



*:uh: got to keep hopefull !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:
:banghead:


----------



## BennyHill

:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 17 2007, 03:01 PM~9470600
> *:roflmao:
> *


what you laughing at ?? :angry:


----------



## BennyHill

nothing sorry.....


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 01:35 PM~9470152
> *About 10 hrs......
> *


If you run into the same problems here around Amarillo that DuezPaid did, gimme a call, I'll try and go help ya'll out... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 17 2007, 03:07 PM~9470646
> *If you run into the same problems here around Amarillo that DuezPaid did, gimme a call, I'll try and go help ya'll out... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks homie. Good looking out. 

PM me your info.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got a call from Duez. It wasn't a pleasant one but it was one that needed to happen....

I'm gonna post this up once for all the fuckin viejas out there going behind my back and his back trying to start drama. Sad to say but I fell for it. This is going out to those fools that have not posted once in this thread but are quick to put in their two cents to others. And for those members that have PM'ed me through out the past weeks and be-friended me, talking about "you're gonna get fucked", pay attention. You know who you are.....(eventhough your fake screen names were deleted)


MY SHIT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ! And as Duez said, "your shit is gonna come out cherry". 


PICS will be posted when I get back from Albuquerque.


Duez- I owe you an apology if I "stepped on your toes" in any way. Glad we had the conversation earlier bro :thumbsup: *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 02:41 PM~9470776
> *Got a call from Duez. It wasn't a pleasant one but it was one that needed to happen....
> 
> I'm gonna post this up once for all the fuckin viejas out there going behind my back and his back trying to start drama. Sad to say but I fell for it. This is going out to those fools that have not posted once in this thread but are quick to put in their two cents to others. And for those members that have PM'ed me through out the past weeks and be-friended me, talking about "you're gonna get fucked", pay attention. You know who you are.....
> MY SHIT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ! And as Duez said, "your shit is gonna come out cherry".
> PICS will be posted when I get back from Albuquerque.
> Duez- I owe you an apology if I "stepped on your toes" in any way. Glad we had the conversation earlier bro :thumbsup:
> *


damn homie all those people who said that shit must be feeling really embarassed right now. can't wait to actually put a face to a screen name :biggrin: Orale pues homito and have a safe trip and i'll pray say a prayer for you.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 17 2007, 03:51 PM~9470834
> *damn homie all those people who said that shit must be feeling really embarassed right now.  can't wait to actually put a face to a screen name :biggrin: Orale pues homito and have a safe trip and i'll pray say a prayer for you.
> *


haters will be haters....

Thanks for the kind words homie. I got your steering wheel ready to roll with me tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 02:53 PM~9470843
> *haters will be haters....
> 
> Thanks for the kind words homie. I got your steering wheel ready to roll with me tomorrow. :thumbsup:
> *


I know huh  but fuck em'. I hate it when the haters here see my car cause they find out where i live and egg my car :angry:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by BUD+Dec 17 2007, 03:07 PM~9470646-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you run into the same problems here around Amarillo that DuezPaid did, gimme a call, I'll try and go help ya'll out... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down as fuck.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 03:41 PM~9470776
> *Got a call from Duez. It wasn't a pleasant one but it was one that needed to happen....
> 
> I'm gonna post this up once for all the fuckin viejas out there going behind my back and his back trying to start drama. Sad to say but I fell for it. This is going out to those fools that have not posted once in this thread but are quick to put in their two cents to others. And for those members that have PM'ed me through out the past weeks and be-friended me, talking about "you're gonna get fucked", pay attention. You know who you are.....(eventhough your fake screen names were deleted)
> MY SHIT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ! And as Duez said, "your shit is gonna come out cherry".
> PICS will be posted when I get back from Albuquerque.
> Duez- I owe you an apology if I "stepped on your toes" in any way. Glad we had the conversation earlier bro :thumbsup:
> *


^^^ Way of the world.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 17 2007, 03:56 PM~9470859
> *I know huh  but fuck em'.  I hate it when the haters here see my car cause they find out where i live and egg my car :angry:
> *



:werd:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 17 2007, 03:58 PM~9470871
> *
> ^^^ Way of the world.
> *


it happens que no.....


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## 214monte

whats up Sin gonna head out to New Mexico


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 01:41 PM~9470776
> *Got a call from Duez. It wasn't a pleasant one but it was one that needed to happen....
> 
> I'm gonna post this up once for all the fuckin viejas out there going behind my back and his back trying to start drama. Sad to say but I fell for it. This is going out to those fools that have not posted once in this thread but are quick to put in their two cents to others. And for those members that have PM'ed me through out the past weeks and be-friended me, talking about "you're gonna get fucked", pay attention. You know who you are.....(eventhough your fake screen names were deleted)
> MY SHIT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ! And as Duez said, "your shit is gonna come out cherry".
> PICS will be posted when I get back from Albuquerque.
> Duez- I owe you an apology if I "stepped on your toes" in any way. Glad we had the conversation earlier bro :thumbsup:
> *



thats kids shit right there for gorwn men to act like that .. thats good you talked to DuezPaid to get the real story .. cant wait fro the pics .. have a safe trip ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 17 2007, 04:09 PM~9470926-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up Sin gonna head out to New Mexico
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir ! leaving tomorrow after midnight. Around 12:30 am wednesday morning...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Dec 17 2007, 04:23 PM~9471002
> *thats kids shit right  there  for gorwn men to act like that .. thats good you talked to DuezPaid to get the real story ..  cant wait fro the pics .. have a safe trip ..
> *


yeah homie. Glad that Duez and I talked and squared it all out. 

*ROAD TRIP !!!!!!!!!!! *:cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68

ROAD TRIP !!!!!!!!!!! .........  look in peoples backyards for 68's  might find one cheap ..


----------



## 214monte

Got yourself an early christmas gift Sin :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 17 2007, 04:54 PM~9471491
> *Got yourself an early christmas gift Sin  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68+Dec 17 2007, 05:51 PM~9471475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ROAD TRIP !!!!!!!!!!! .........    look in peoples backyards  for 68's   might find one cheap ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be searching every mile....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 17 2007, 05:54 PM~9471491
> *Got yourself an early christmas gift Sin  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Finished gathering all the 64' impala parts. Didn't think I had that much stuff.....


Here you go Duez,. She'll be at her new home in 2 days... * :tears:










*The trailer will be here tomorrow courtesy of 1badChopp. We'll have it loaded tomorrow afternoon before we hit the road.*


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 17 2007, 06:34 PM~9471670
> *
> *



workin late ? :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 05:33 PM~9471667
> * Finished gathering all the 64' impala parts. Didn't think I had that much stuff.....
> Here you go Duez,. She'll be at her new home in 2 days...  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer will be here tomorrow courtesy of 1badChopp. We'll have it loaded tomorrow afternoon before we hit the road.
> *


  :tears: but it'll be in the hands of some who will make her look fucking badass  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 17 2007, 08:45 PM~9472735
> * :tears: but it'll be in the hands of some who will make her look fucking badass   :biggrin:
> *


x2.... wonder what Duez has planned........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 08:18 PM~9473007
> *x2.... wonder what Duez has planned........
> *


patterned for one and make it a cruiser/show car


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 04:33 PM~9471667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 02:41 PM~9470776
> *Got a call from Duez. It wasn't a pleasant one but it was one that needed to happen....
> 
> I'm gonna post this up once for all the fuckin viejas out there going behind my back and his back trying to start drama. Sad to say but I fell for it. This is going out to those fools that have not posted once in this thread but are quick to put in their two cents to others. And for those members that have PM'ed me through out the past weeks and be-friended me, talking about "you're gonna get fucked", pay attention. You know who you are.....(eventhough your fake screen names were deleted)
> MY SHIT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ! And as Duez said, "your shit is gonna come out cherry".
> PICS will be posted when I get back from Albuquerque.
> Duez- I owe you an apology if I "stepped on your toes" in any way. Glad we had the conversation earlier bro :thumbsup:
> *



real talk....like I said SiN be safe on the trip out and back an dont make no mountain babies while you gone 



> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 17 2007, 10:34 AM~9469535
> *you mean the first one to post pics ?
> *


 shut up wit yo hatin azz :buttkick:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 18 2007, 12:40 PM~9476905
> *real talk....like I said SiN be safe on the trip out and back an dont make no mountain babies while you gone
> 
> *


Thanks homie..... 

I can't guarantee anything with them Mountain Babies :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 18 2007, 02:32 PM~9477217
> *Thanks homie.....
> 
> I can't guarantee anything with them Mountain Babies  :cheesy:
> *



:uh: Just keep the rubbers near by......... if things get out of hand just bust them suckers out..........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 18 2007, 01:41 PM~9477285
> *:uh:      Just keep the rubbers near by.........  if things get out of hand just bust them suckers out..........
> *



i cant leave my soldiers in New Mexico :twak: 




:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 03:41 PM~9470776
> *Got a call from Duez. It wasn't a pleasant one but it was one that needed to happen....
> 
> I'm gonna post this up once for all the fuckin viejas out there going behind my back and his back trying to start drama. Sad to say but I fell for it. This is going out to those fools that have not posted once in this thread but are quick to put in their two cents to others. And for those members that have PM'ed me through out the past weeks and be-friended me, talking about "you're gonna get fucked", pay attention. You know who you are.....(eventhough your fake screen names were deleted)
> MY SHIT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ! And as Duez said, "your shit is gonna come out cherry".
> PICS will be posted when I get back from Albuquerque.
> Duez- I owe you an apology if I "stepped on your toes" in any way. Glad we had the conversation earlier bro :thumbsup:
> *


Talk Shit - Eat Shit

Put their names out there.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 18 2007, 12:50 PM~9477325
> *i cant leave my soldiers in New Mexico :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


And whats wrong with NM :angry: . I would start yelling but I want that wheel in one peice :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 18 2007, 04:35 PM~9478124
> *And whats wrong with NM :angry: .  I would start yelling but I want that wheel in one peice :biggrin:
> *




:uh: They say it's smell's bad..............................


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 18 2007, 02:40 PM~9478160
> *:uh:  They say it's smell's bad..............................
> *


no thats mexico pendejo..................................j/k :biggrin: it only smells bad when your going past the dairies and you texans should be used to the smell of cow shit :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 18 2007, 04:48 PM~9478212
> *no thats mexico pendejo..................................j/k :biggrin: it only smells bad when your going past the dairies and you texans should be used to the smell of cow shit :biggrin:
> *



No it's New Mexico....... But..........

You right, They say it only smells bad between Texas & Arizona...



Oh and they say that the worst smelling Mofo is Named Beto..........

Do you know that smelly ass mother ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 18 2007, 02:51 PM~9478236
> *No it's New Mexico.......  But..........
> 
> You right,  They say it only smells bad between Texas & Arizona...
> *


 :angry: must not be us then cause you see when ever I go into texas I get this smell of rotten eggs :uh: but the last time i went to arizona it was this smell that i can't quite describe :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 18 2007, 02:51 PM~9478236
> *No it's New Mexico.......  But..........
> 
> You right,  They say it only smells bad between Texas & Arizona...
> Oh and they say that the worst smelling Mofo is Named Beto..........
> 
> Do you know that smelly ass mother  ?
> *


fuck you ese :biggrin: and how do you my name for one? did you have to peek at my myspace or something :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Dec 18 2007, 04:56 PM~9478268-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: must not be us then cause you see when ever I go into texas I  get this smell of rotten eggs :uh: but the last time i went to arizona it was this smell that i can't quite describe :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agin I say........... No it's New Mexico
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Dec 18 2007, 04:58 PM~9478279
> *fuck you ese :biggrin: and how do you my name for one? did you have to peek at my myspace or something :0
> *


Likewise good buddy...........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 18 2007, 03:02 PM~9478313
> *agin I say........... No  it's New Mexico
> Likewise good buddy...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2007, 12:36 PM~9477622
> *Talk Shit - Eat Shit
> 
> Put their names out there.....
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOOKS LIKE A LOVE TRIANGLE :0 :0 :0 :0 

WHATS THE LATEST WITH THIS TOPIC??? I STOP MONITORING FOR A WEEK AND ALL HELL BREAKS OUT. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 18 2007, 04:17 PM~9478420
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOOKS LIKE A LOVE TRIANGLE :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> WHATS THE LATEST WITH THIS TOPIC??? I STOP MONITORING FOR A WEEK AND ALL HELL BREAKS OUT. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS
> *


*latest news is that I'm heading to Albuquerque tonight...... I'll be back saturday night.*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 18 2007, 08:32 PM~9480611
> *latest news is that I'm heading to Albuquerque tonight...... I'll be back saturday night.
> *


:wave: laterz homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Just finished loading up the 64' that I used as a partial payment to Duez for the body work and paint. 

Leaving tonight shortly after midnight. Should be arriving in Albuquerque tomorrow morning around 11:00 a.m

Big thanks to my homie Hugo (1badchopp) for helping load it up. 

PICS; *

















*
Left To right: Hugo, my brother and me*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I'll post pics when I come back to Dallas late saturday or sunday morning.....

Until then, keep this thread at the top. *


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## scrappin68

TTT


----------



## 801Rider

Can't wait to see the pics of it painted homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9480796
> * Just finished loading up the 64' that I used as a partial payment to Duez for the body work and paint.
> 
> Leaving tonight shortly after midnight. Should be arriving in Albuquerque tomorrow morning around 11:00 a.m
> 
> Big thanks to my homie Hugo (1badchopp) for helping load it up.
> 
> PICS; </span>
> 
> 
> <img src=\'http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL1919/10068588/18524489/293721482.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>
* Sin, Should be in New Mexico Now........ ...... . . . . ....  

Wounder If He seen the 68 yet ?*


----------



## regal ryda

Dunno but I wanna kno too hno: hno: hno:


----------



## luxurylows

Just went through this shit TTT lets see some pic homie


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2007, 09:26 AM~9483972
> *
> Sin, Should be in New Mexico Now........ ...... . . . . ....
> 
> Wounder If He seen the 68 yet ?
> *


bet thats gotta be a hell of a feeling


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE ON PAGE 68 FOR THE "68" IMPALA MAFIA*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 19 2007, 01:35 PM~9484355
> *bet thats gotta be a hell of a feeling
> *




Hell yea.........  Mill-e-on Buck's


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2007, 10:26 AM~9483972
> *
> Sin, Should be in New Mexico Now........ ...... . . . . ....
> 
> Wounder If He seen the 68 yet ?
> *


:dunno: but i'll take pics also when he comes back my way :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 19 2007, 04:28 PM~9485520
> *:dunno: but i'll take pics also when he comes back my way :0
> *


*
SPY PIC'S 

*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2007, 02:30 PM~9485529
> *
> SPY PIC'S
> 
> 
> *


yes spy pics but they will be a little fuzzy cause all i have is a cell phone camera  . But they'll be spy pics none the less :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 19 2007, 11:26 AM~9483972-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Sin, Should be in New Mexico Now........ ...... . . . . ....
> 
> Wounder If He seen the 68 yet ?*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 12:35 PM~9484355
> *bet thats gotta be a hell of a feeling
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not done yet.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Dec 19 2007, 03:28 PM~9485520
> *:dunno: but i'll take pics also when he comes back my way :0
> *


:no: Let him post em when he gets back.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2007, 02:30 PM~9485529
> *
> SPY PIC'S
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 19 2007, 02:36 PM~9485932
> *:no:
> Its not done yet.
> :no: Let him post em when he gets back.
> *


CAN YOU GIVE US A SNEEK PEEK :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

guess ill just have to go see in person once Sin gets home


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 19 2007, 03:36 PM~9485932
> *:no:
> Its not done yet.
> :no: Let him post em when he gets back.
> *


well I'll post them after he posts his


----------



## luxurylows

TTT for the SIX8


----------



## geovela86

Cant wait to see the pics Homie..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

*JUST GOT A YEX FROM SIN................

FIRST LOOK AT THE 68 *
















:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 20 2007, 10:23 AM~9492186
> *JUST GOT A YEX FROM SIN................
> 
> FIRST LOOK AT THE 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 make it a little bigger :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 20 2007, 12:51 PM~9492383
> *:0 make it a little bigger :biggrin:
> *



CELL PHONE PIC


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 20 2007, 12:03 PM~9492860
> *CELL PHONE PIC
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 20 2007, 10:23 AM~9492186
> *JUST GOT A YEX FROM SIN................
> 
> FIRST LOOK AT THE 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## luxurylows

TTT..this is worse than waiting to see what you got for xmas


----------



## DuezPaid

Still not done. Its gonna be close. :|


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 20 2007, 06:06 PM~9495443
> *Still not done. Its gonna be close. :|
> *


If you pull this one off Duez your the man :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 20 2007, 07:11 PM~9495478
> *If you pull this one off Duez your the man :thumbsup:
> *


Wish I would of had more time.


----------



## DuezPaid

Post something.

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DuezPaid, Rick Flores


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 20 2007, 06:48 PM~9495858
> *Post something.
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DuezPaid, Rick Flores
> *


It's nice to others under pressure  Good Luck


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## geovela86

Man Sin, U need to hurry up with the pics, cant wait to see it.... want to see what it looks like no idea 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 20 2007, 10:05 PM~9497854
> *Man Sin, U need to hurry up with the pics, cant wait to see it.... want to see what it looks like no idea
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

The eyes of Texas are upon you.............  and waiting for the Pics!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 21 2007, 10:18 AM~9500254
> *The eyes of Texas are upon you.............   and waiting for the Pics!
> *




Dont let Big Tex Down homie................
















:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

:cheesy:


----------



## luxurylows

ttt :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## geovela86

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Bump...... 

Waiting on the Pix still


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT hopeing everything is going good in albuquerque


----------



## DuezPaid

:nosad: Couldn't finish in time and he had to get back.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Hey Homies Im over here in mexico ! ! ! ! 

Hope All is we..........

Let me tell you it took about 24 hour to get here... But Now I got good night sleep had alot to eat and iam checking out al the fine ass chicks overe here.... Too bad my wife is with me and I can look but not touch  


Sin post uppic of te 68 homie La Raza wats to see ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 20 2007, 10:23 AM~9492186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me guess the front end didnt get painted :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 23 2007, 10:47 AM~9513946
> *Hey Homies Im over here in mexico ! ! ! !
> 
> Hope All is we..........
> 
> Let me tell you  it took about 24 hour to get here... But Now I got  good night sleep had alot to eat and  iam checking out al the fine ass chicks overe here.... Too bad my wife is with me and I can look but not touch
> Sin  post uppic of te 68 homie La  Raza wats to see ! !  ! ! ! !
> *


:rofl:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 23 2007, 10:39 AM~9513906
> *:nosad: Couldn't finish in time and he had to get back.
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 23 2007, 10:03 AM~9514063
> *Let me guess the front end didnt get painted :dunno:
> *


 :uh: THAT RYDE DON'T LOOK LIKE A FASTBACK


----------



## scrappin68

someone is paying attention ....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Dec 23 2007, 02:29 PM~9515350
> * someone is paying attention ....
> *


I knew it wasn't the actual car thats why i aksed to enlarge it but i did it myself and it was a regular coupe


----------



## scrappin68

some times people dont even notice stuff like  ........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Dec 23 2007, 03:03 PM~9515541
> *  some times people dont even notice stuff like   ........
> *


I know :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

68 68 68 68 68 we want the 68


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I got home last night after a long ass 11 hr drive...... I was gonna post up as soon as I got here but decided to wait over night to cool down and measure my words.....*


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

shiiit i wanna c tha pix jus as bad as everyonelse....post em


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Let me start from the beginning so everyone following this thread can see why the fuck I'm upset......

When the car was picked up back on Sept 23rd, I was told that It would be completed in 1 month. It doesn't take a professional bodyman to know that a car in my condition cannot be completed in a month. I was already mentally prepared to not have the car 3-5 months. Time and time again I asked for a ESTIMATED completion date and could never get one. This was important to me because I needed to schedule my vacation at work so I wouldn't loose my PTO. My wife as well needed to schedule hers. We were wanting to go on vacation also. Time and time again I asked for progress pics and only received 6 pics. Not one ever showed the full view of the car. The answer I was given up to this date is that it would ruin the surprise. You'll see for yourself the kind of surprise I got this weekend..... 

Jump forward to Tuesday November 27: I PM'ed Duez and asked how things were going and when the car would be completed. Here is the answer I received " things are cool. It will be finished in a week (Dec 4th), but I need 2-3 more days to fix things in case i chip the paint when I put her back together". ... Again I asked for pics and didn't receive any, but was told to wait until it was finished. Anyhow, I told Duez that i would not pick it up the 8th but instead i would give him 2 1/2 more weeks on top of the 2-3 days he asked. So we scheduled a pick up date for DEC 22nd as all of you have read in previous posts. I convinced my wife for us to take our vacation in New Mexico. That way we could kill two birds with one stone. So we planned it and decided to check out Sandia Peak the week before the 22nd......

Jump forward to last week: I pm'ed Duez again on monday reminding him that I was gonna leave to New Mexico late Tuesday night (Dec 18th). I already had hotel reservations set to stay between Duez's house and Sandia Peak. In my mind I was very nervous because I still hadn't seen a completed pic of my ride. This whole trip was planned around a FINISHED 68'. I received a PM stating that the car has not been sprayed but that it would be towed to a shop that afternoon to get finished. A few hours later i receive a text on my cell, "on its way". I was assured that it would be "a close call" but that it would be done.... Take in mind the car was supposed to have been finished 2 1/2 weeks prior to this......

Dec 18th late night: I sent Duez a text message letting him know i was on my way. Even at this point after loading up the 64' impala and loading up all our luggage it was still time to cancel everything. But i was simply told "have a safe trip". So I figured the car would be done....Drove all night and got to new mexico wednesday around 11:00 am. My wifes high school friend called us that morning and asked us to just stay with them up in Santa Fe. So we agreed and cancelled the hotel reservations...I text Duez with an update and told him I was in town but would not come see the car until Saturday when i was to drop off his 64' and bring back my 68'.....

Dec 22nd : We packed up everything and headed toward Albuquerque from Santa Fe. I sent Duez a text letting him know that I would be at his place in roughly 2 hours. I then get a text saying that the car isn't finished ! I almost had a fucking heart attack. So I asked "WHY ?" and get a reply "its here at my house still". I seriously had to pull over and catch my breath. I could not believe what the fuck I was reading. After 10 minutes of cursing up a storm my wife said "maybe he's joking and the car is done". So I thought to myself, yeah maybe all of this shit is just a joke and the car has been done for some time already. So I didn't reply back and just drove to his house.......

I pull up around the corner and what I saw next fuckin pissed my off like you wouldn't believe... I think about that moment when I layed eyes on her for the fist time since Sept . My fuckin jaw dropped to the floor......

I get off the truck and walk up to my car and I couldn't belive it or even speak.... I just looked at it for over 10 minutes. Finally i crossed words with Duez.... Only explanation i was given was that he "didn't have enough time".....We talked for about 30-45 minutes. At this point I said fuck it, let me just fucking load up my car and head back to Dallas, but it wasn't that simple because I had the 64' impala with me. There was no way for me to tow both cars back or to leave the 64 behind. So Duez offered to work on it all night long to see if he could finish it. Despite all this shit, I even unloaded the 64 and loaded up my 68 so I could take it myself to the shop that it was supposedely already at from a week ago. He payed for a hotel that night and reinbursed me for gas.


I would post pics of the car at this point but I was asked to not post pics of his house. I respect his request and wont show how it looked at his house....


The agreement was that if the car could not be completed sunday morning that I would return back to Dallas with the 64 and Duez would have to finish and Deliver the 68 at my door. Sunday morning I get a call letting me know that "its not gonna happen". I was already prepared for the worst so this shit wouldn't catch me off guard. Duez had worked on it for about 12 hrs over night. After I got the call I rolled up the shop where I towed the 68 too. Spoke with Duez some more and calmly worked with what I had....... At this point there was nothing I could fuckin do but work out some kind of arrangement.... In the end I agreed to leave to dallas with 64' and come back in 2 months. Some of you are gonna ask me why the fuck i would agree to come back AGAIN but like I told Duez, I'm a cool dude to work with just be straight up with me. Its not as easy for him to load up with his child and head to dallas. Even after someone fucks me I still have a big heart for children. I only agreed to this for the sake and safety of his kid. 

Anyhow, so yeah I agreed to give Duez 2 more months and drive back out to Albuquerque March 1st with the 64 once again and bring back the 68'. This time I was given a written money back guarantee that the car would be 100% complete.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* NOW THE PICS: *

*
These were taking saturday around 4:00 at the shop i towed my car too..*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*These were taken sunday morning before I drove back home: Dont mind the date imprinted, its a day behind*


*
The color is nice at least:*


----------



## majestix65

Damn, hope everything turns out well. Bodyshops are tough to deal with. I haven't even been through anything like this, but I already know I would rather have someone on my part of town with a little less rep paint my car then have to go too far to check on my ride. Some people can handle the stress, I am not one. 

Good luck and stay on 'em!


----------



## junbug29s

HOLY FUCK! Get your shit back man....wtf....that shit aint even close to ready/done....now its gonna be butchered to get done....just my opinion...grab your shit and go!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Dec 24 2007, 10:01 AM~9520203
> *Damn, hope everything turns out well. Bodyshops are tough to deal with. I haven't even been through anything like this, but I already know I would rather have someone on my part of town with a little less rep paint my car  then have to go too far to check on my ride. Some people can handle the stress, I am not one.
> 
> Good luck and stay on 'em!
> *


Thanks homie. This has definately been a lesson learned. If all goes well I will have the car back just in time for the X's Kellers Cruise nights


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 24 2007, 10:02 AM~9520210
> *HOLY FUCK! Get your shit back man....wtf....that shit aint even close to ready/done....now its gonna be butchered to get done....just my opinion...grab your shit and go!
> 
> 
> *


I know bro... but I'm already back in Dallas. We'll see what happens in the two months.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 09:04 AM~9520219
> *I know bro... but I'm already back in Dallas. We'll see what happens in the two months.
> *


Just looks like these guys are bonding your shit up instead of spending the time to get the metal straight. I see bondo but no bare metal around it.... I couldn't take it.....for the amount of time he had it, you'd swear there would be more progress made.....I know the feeling of being fucked over....but not at this level. Good luck w/ it homie...hope it all comes through


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

damn idk how i wouldve handled it you kept your cool  hopefully things will turn out good now :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 24 2007, 10:08 AM~9520234
> *Just looks like these guys are bonding your shit up instead of spending the time to get the metal straight. I see bondo but no bare metal around it.... I couldn't take it.....for the amount of time he had it, you'd swear there would be more progress made.....I know the feeling of being fucked over....but not at this level. Good luck w/ it homie...hope it all comes through
> 
> 
> *


Rust is being replaced homie. I looked at every spot and its fresh metal. As for the bondo, i expect there to be some. 

Thanks for the info and check back for updates.

How's your 67?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Dec 24 2007, 10:14 AM~9520256
> *damn idk how i wouldve handled it you kept your cool  hopefully things will turn out good now  :thumbsup:
> *


*
it took ALOT homie.... But thats not how I do business. If I deal with someone who does me wrong I am a believer of multiple chances up to a certain degree. I've been on the other side but I've always gone above and beyond to set things right when I've slipped. And I've always learned from my mistakes..

This is his opportunity to show all of us that he can get it done. *


----------



## regal ryda

SiN yo ass betta be playin.....post up the REAL shit homie 





if not I'm sorry for your wasted trip.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 09:18 AM~9520273
> *it took ALOT homie.... But thats not how I do business. If I deal with someone who does me wrong I am a believer of multiple chances up to a certain degree.  I've been on the other side but I've always gone above and beyond to set things right when I've slipped. And I've always learned from my mistakes..
> This is his opportunity to show all of us that he can get it done. *
> [/b]


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 09:15 AM~9520263
> *Rust is being replaced homie. I looked at every spot and its fresh metal. As for the bondo, i expect there to be some.
> 
> Thanks for the info and check back for updates.
> 
> How's your 67?
> *


Its pretty much all done....next year i'm gonna re-do the stereo install to four 8's...probably fiberglass. I need to work on the suspension/brakes next. I wanna put drop spindles in the front and disc brakes. I think that'll be it until the car needs to be overhauled, that will be a while cause she's solid as the day she was made. 

Yea, I hope everything comes around for you on this so you can get back on the road...

Merry Christmas/ New Year!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 24 2007, 10:22 AM~9520290-->
> 
> 
> 
> SiN yo ass betta be playin.....post up the REAL shit homie
> if not I'm sorry for your wasted trip.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> homie i'm being as serious as a heart attack....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-junbug29s_@Dec 24 2007, 10:35 AM~9520354
> *Its pretty much all done....next year i'm gonna re-do the stereo install to four 8's...probably fiberglass. I need to work on the suspension/brakes next. I wanna put drop spindles in the front and disc brakes. I think that'll be it until the car needs to be overhauled, that will be a while cause she's solid as the day she was made.
> 
> Yea, I hope everything comes around for you on this so you can get back on the road...
> 
> Merry Christmas/ New Year!
> 
> 
> *



Damn homie i'll be sure to check out your topic. 

And thanks again


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by junbug29s+Dec 24 2007, 10:08 AM~9520234-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just looks like these guys are bonding your shit up instead of spending the time to get the metal straight. I see bondo but no bare metal around it.... I couldn't take it.....for the amount of time he had it, you'd swear there would be more progress made.....I know the feeling of being fucked over....but not at this level. Good luck w/ it homie...hope it all comes through
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's more bondo on there then there should be. Those pictures were taken after I convinced him to stay in Albuquerque for one more night and tried to get it done by noon the next day.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 24 2007, 10:22 AM~9520293
> *
> *


Why you editing posts? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Pics of the snow storm that hit saturday morning... There was cars and trucks overturned all down hwy 14.....


Zero visibility:









Look at those icy roads hno:









Had to pull over to let the roads clear up a bit..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 09:39 AM~9520132
> *Let me start from the beginning so everyone following this thread can see why the fuck I'm upset......
> 
> When the car was picked up back on Sept 23rd,I had to take on other jobs, so I couldn't start right of way, because you didn't have the down payment when I got to Dallas and I had some problems on the way back. I was told that It would be completed in 1 month. It doesn't take a professional bodyman to know that a car in my condition cannot be completed in a month. It could of been done in a month, but I wanted to repair what I didn't think was done right on the last paintjob. Had I just worked over the last guys work it would be done. I was already mentally prepared to not have the car 3-5 months. Time and time again I asked for a ESTIMATED completion date and could never get one. The car it literally %90 covered in body filler, theres no way to tell what I have to fix until I remove it.This was important to me because I needed to schedule my vacation at work so I wouldn't loose my PTO. My wife as well needed to schedule hers. We were wanting to go on vacation also. Time and time again I asked for progress pics and only received 6 pics. Not one ever showed the full view of the car. The answer I was given up to this date is that it would ruin the surprise. You'll see for yourself the kind of surprise I got this weekend.....
> 
> Jump forward to Tuesday November 27:  I PM'ed Duez and asked how things were going and when the car would be completed. Here is the answer I received " things are cool. It will be finished in a week (Dec 4th), but I need 2-3 more days to fix things in case i chip the paint when I put her back together". ... Again I asked for pics and didn't receive any, but was told to wait until it was finished. Anyhow, I told Duez that i would not pick it up the 8th but instead i would give him 2 1/2 more weeks on top of the 2-3 days he asked. I asked you to wait until the car was done before scheduling the trip. So we scheduled a pick up date for DEC 22nd as all of you have read in previous posts. I convinced my wife for us to take our vacation in New Mexico. That way we could kill two birds with one stone. So we planned it and decided to check out Sandia Peak the week before the 22nd......
> 
> Jump forward to last week: I pm'ed Duez again on monday reminding him that I was gonna leave to New Mexico late Tuesday night (Dec 18th). I already had hotel reservations set to stay between Duez's house and Sandia Peak. In my mind I was very nervous because I still hadn't seen a completed pic of my ride. This whole trip was planned around a FINISHED 68'. I received a PM stating that the car has not been sprayed but that it would be towed to a shop that afternoon to get finished. A few hours later i receive a text on my cell, "on its way". This was right before I called you to just come pick up your car and I would refund most of the money. I was assured that it would be "a close call" but that it would be done.... Take in mind the car was supposed to have been finished 2 1/2 weeks prior to this......
> 
> Dec 18th late night: I sent Duez a text message letting him know i was on my way. Even at this point after loading up the 64' impala and loading up all our luggage it was still time to cancel everything. But i was simply told "have a safe trip". So I figured the car would be done....Drove all night and got to new mexico wednesday around 11:00 am. My wifes high school friend called us that morning and asked us to just stay with them up in Santa Fe. So we agreed and cancelled the hotel reservations...I text Duez with an update and told him I was in town but would not come see the car until Saturday when i was to drop off his 64' and bring back my 68'.....
> 
> Dec 22nd : We packed up everything and headed toward Albuquerque from Santa Fe. I sent Duez a text letting him know that I would be at his place in roughly 2 hours. I then get a text saying that the car isn't finished ! I almost had a fucking heart attack. So I asked "WHY ?" and get a reply "its here at my house still". I had it in my garage because Auto Enhancements is only open from 10am - 5pm and I was working 16 hour days on it. I seriously had to pull over and catch my breath. I could not believe what the fuck I was reading. After 10 minutes of cursing up a storm my wife said "maybe he's joking and the car is done". So I thought to myself, yeah maybe all of this shit is just a joke and the car has been done for some time already. So I didn't reply back and just drove to his house.......
> 
> I pull up around the corner and what I saw next fuckin pissed my off like you wouldn't believe... I think about that moment when I layed eyes on her for the fist time since Sept . My fuckin jaw dropped to the floor......
> 
> I get off the truck and walk up to my car and I couldn't belive it or even speak.... I just looked at it for over 10 minutes. Finally i crossed words with Duez.... Only explanation i was given was that he "didn't have enough time".....We talked for about 30-45 minutes. At this point I said fuck it, let me just fucking load up my car and head back to Dallas, but it wasn't that simple because I had the 64' impala with me. There was no way for me to tow both cars back or to leave the 64 behind. So Duez offered to work on it all night long to see if he could finish it. Despite all this shit, I even unloaded the 64 and loaded up my 68 so I could take it myself to the shop that it was supposedely already at from a week ago. He payed for a hotel that night and reinbursed me for gas. $250
> I would post pics of the car at this point but I was asked to not post pics of his house. I respect his request and wont show how it looked at his house....:yes:
> The agreement was that if the car could not be completed sunday morning that I would return back to Dallas with the 64 and Duez would have to finish and Deliver the 68 at my door. Sunday morning I get a call letting me know that "its not gonna happen". I was already prepared for the worst so this shit wouldn't catch me off guard. Duez had worked  on it for about 12 hrs over night. Plus 14 hours before that. After I got the call I rolled up the shop where I towed the 68 too. Spoke with Duez some more and calmly worked with what I had....... At this point there was nothing I could fuckin do but work out some kind of arrangement.... In the end I agreed to leave to dallas with 64' and come back in 2 months. Some of you are gonna ask me why the fuck i would agree to come back AGAIN but like I told Duez, I'm a cool dude to work with just be straight up with me. Its not as easy for him to load up with his child and head to dallas. Even after someone fucks me I still have a big heart for children. I only agreed to this for the sake and safety of his kid.
> 
> Anyhow, so yeah I agreed to give Duez 2 more months and drive back out to Albuquerque March 1st with the 64 once again and bring back the 68'. This time I was given a written money back guarantee that the car would be 100% complete.
> *


I'll be back on it on Wednesday.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 11:22 AM~9520623
> *Pics of the snow storm that hit saturday morning... There was cars and trucks overturned all down hwy 14.....
> Zero visibility:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those icy roads hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pull over to let the roads clear up a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad you made it back safe. Those roads are dangerous in the winter.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 10:22 AM~9520623
> *Pics of the snow storm that hit saturday morning... There was cars and trucks overturned all down hwy 14.....
> Zero visibility:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those icy roads hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pull over to let the roads clear up a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## zooter86

sorry to hear you got treated like that, I got that shit on my project but I just said fuck it & took the car back, I'm still trying to get it right.  don't give up, it'll be worth it in the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 24 2007, 11:36 AM~9520729-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back on it on Wednesday.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 11:38 AM~9520743
> *Glad you made it back safe. Those roads are dangerous in the winter.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very dangerous.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-junbug29s_@Dec 24 2007, 11:41 AM~9520774
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*This is what happen in the weather I had to drive in.....*

*It took me 3 hrs to drive in what would have been a 1 hr drive. Doing 15-20 mph*


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Dec 24 2007, 12:00 PM~9520909
> *sorry to hear you got treated like that, I got that shit on my project but I just said fuck it & took the car back, I'm still trying to get it right.    don't give up, it'll be worth it in the end.  :thumbsup:
> *


Only bad part is the car wasn't done when he came. I was only supposed to repair the cancer and spray some paint on it, but there's a lot of other stuff that should be repaired on that car.


----------



## luxurylows

I have neen kinda waiting to see the outcome of this topic and I have never been throught something like that for that length of time.. It seems like DUEZ is tryin to get it done right but still I would rather have a slap in the face than have that slim hope that it was going to be done.. Good luck with the car......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 24 2007, 01:11 PM~9521428
> *I have neen kinda waiting to see the outcome of this topic and I have never been throught something like that for that length of time.. It seems like DUEZ is tryin to get it done right but still I would rather have a slap in the face than have that slim hope that it was going to be done.. Good luck with the car......
> *


Only time will tell. Two months from now we'll see where we're at.....

I had plans to drop it off with the upholstery guy next week but that will now have to wait. 

For now I'll work on the extra frame and keep myself busy for a while longer.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 24 2007, 10:21 AM~9520620
> *There's more bondo on there then there should be. Those pictures were taken after I convinced him to stay in Albuquerque for one more night and tried to get it done by noon the next day.
> 
> Why you editing posts? :biggrin:
> *


cuz i had shit in bold i didnt want in bold nosy ass


----------



## scrappin68

:0 damm thats fuckn crazy .. i hope all goes well in the 2 months.. i didnt wont to see that before x-mas ..


----------



## ElMonte74'

Oh shit. Damn I came in here cause i thought it was someone posting to see pics, and i find out your back and i was all shocked because you got back with your car, but come to find out he didn't start on it yet. but glad you got there and back to dallas safe homie  .


----------



## 214monte

Damm homie sorry to hear the bad news  I really thought Duez was gonna prove us all wrong


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 24 2007, 03:18 PM~9522296
> *Oh shit.  Damn I came in here cause i thought it was someone posting to see pics, and i find out your back and i was all shocked because you got back with your car, but come to find out he didn't start on it yet.  but glad you got there and back to dallas safe homie  .
> *


Thats why I dont post progress pics. People dont know what it takes to do this kind of work. There was hundreds of hours into the car by the time he got here. You can only see a big difference when the primer starts getting sprayed, then everybody is like "its almost done" but still dont understand what it took to get there.



> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 24 2007, 03:20 PM~9522309
> *Damm homie sorry to hear the bad news sad.gif I really thought Duez was gonna prove us all wrong
> Kinda fucked up couldve told you atleast ahead of time car wasnt gonna be finished instead of having you drive all the way over there.
> *


I actually tried to convince him not to come, but he insisted so I tried to finish before he got here.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 24 2007, 02:35 PM~9522393
> *Thats why I dont post progress pics. People dont know what it takes to do this kind of work. There was hundreds of hours into the car by the time he got here. You can only see a big difference when the primer starts getting sprayed, then everybody is like "its almost done" but still dont understand what it took to get there.
> *


don't worry bro i'm sure when you get done with it, it'll be the best looking 68' ever  .


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 11:36 AM~8293446
> *The trunk needs some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you think lol :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 24 2007, 03:35 PM~9522393
> *
> I actually tried to convince him not to come, but he insisted so I tried to finish before he got here.
> *



:uh: you sure about that ? you clearly told me it would be done Dec 4th, and even then I gave you 2 1/2 more weeks just in case. Not to mention last week you even said 'its gonna be close'...... 


If you would have told me last tuesday before I left, "hey you know what bro, i really dont think i'll finish it." I would have never stepped foot in New Mexico, but you gave me no reason to doubt it wouldn't be done......

We can sit here page after page discussing what you supposedly said, but the truth of the matter is it's a waste of time. Just work with the two months you assured me it would be done and I'll see you march 1st...... Put that $150 camera to use homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 24 2007, 03:20 PM~9522309-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damm homie sorry to hear the bad news   I really thought Duez was gonna prove us all wrong
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit happens..... Too bad it happen to me though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Dec 24 2007, 04:49 PM~9522814
> *don't worry bro i'm sure when you get done with it, it'll be the best looking 68' ever  .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jolleyrancher_@Dec 24 2007, 04:53 PM~9522836
> *you think lol :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

so sin besides being disapointed by not having your not being done on time how was burque.


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 07:43 AM~9520140
> * NOW THE PICS:
> 
> 
> These were taking saturday around 4:00 at the shop i towed my car too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm, I be following this post since the begining. My 70 caprice was in worse shape then yours. My doors wouldnt close, both rear fenders were rotted, and had to be replace. Not to mention that i wanted it a two stage ppg Black. With everyone knows the body have to be straight to paint it black. My car was all done in my garage, The guy came like every other day or some times 2 days straight. It took him two months from begining to finish, and thats still includes water sanding it and buffing it out too. In your pics, it looks like two weeks worth of work, looks like he just replace a front fender and grinded down a few spots and slap on some bondo. In my opinion, I would never trusted a vato with a topic that says "the most baller shit ever" With 2 or 3 pics up and no progress pics of him doing any work. If he couldnt handle the job, he should of man up and said something. Like Its to much work for me or i need "ALOT" more time..


----------



## regal ryda

^^^^^^^ok its time to ez up off of Duez, if the homie SiN is cool wit it, then we can only sit back and wait on the final product.....no sence in makin a bad situation worse, by still talkin bout what "we" woulda done.......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Dec 24 2007, 08:17 PM~9524059-->
> 
> 
> 
> so sin besides being disapointed by not having your not being done on time how was burque.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Sante Fe and Albuquerque were pretty cool. I didn't think there was that much raza out there. I guess just like most people think Texas is nothing but cowboys I thought that New Mexico was nothing but Native Americans :roflmao: Weather was good until saturday morning when that snow storm hit.
> 
> By the way, I took your chain steering wheel with me but with everything that happen I completely forgot about you homie. sorry...*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GrumpysBird_@Dec 25 2007, 05:15 AM~9526524
> *Damm, I be following this post since the begining. My 70 caprice was in worse shape then yours. My doors wouldnt close, both rear fenders were rotted, and had to be replace. Not to mention that i wanted it a two stage ppg Black. With everyone knows the body have to be straight to paint it black. My car was all done in my garage, The guy came like every other day or some times 2 days straight. It took him two months from begining to finish, and thats still includes water sanding it and buffing it out too. In your pics, it looks like two weeks worth of work, looks like he just replace a front fender and grinded down a few spots and slap on some bondo. In my opinion, I would never trusted a vato with a topic that says "the most baller shit ever" With 2 or 3 pics up and no progress pics of him doing any work. If he couldnt handle the job, he should of man up and said something. Like Its to much work for me or i need "ALOT" more time..
> *


*I know Duez has the skills to finish it the right way. However I do agree with you that Duez should post up pics of his work. Progress work and completed work. I worked a deal with Duez because he was willing to take the 64' as half the payment and was even willing to come out to Texas and get the 68'. I figured that he was all business if he was willing to drive 10 hrs to Dallas. *



> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 25 2007, 08:13 AM~9526629
> *^^^^^^^ok its time to ez up off of Duez, if the homie SiN is cool wit it, then we can only sit back and wait on the final product.....no sence in makin a bad situation worse, by still talkin bout what "we" woulda done.......
> *


*Well I wouldn't say I was cool with the fact that I went all the way out there to find my car the way it is, but I am cool with the final resolution we made. The car will be picked up March 1st or I get all my money back. 

Not to mention all eyes are on Duez now to see if he can truly pull this off. If I were in his shoes I'd pull it off sooner. No sense in letting this deal go bad or for him to do a wack job. The only one that will suffer is him. People are always watching and speaking.... *


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: and merry christmas homie....i kno it woulda been betta with the 68 in the garage but its all good you still gon get yo shine on


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 25 2007, 09:25 AM~9526751
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and merry christmas homie....i kno it woulda been betta with the 68 in the garage but its all good you still gon get yo shine on
> *


:yes:


once you get your cutty finished up we need to hook up for some rounds homie. Kellers Drive In isn't too far down the road. I think it starts back up in march or april.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 12:34 PM~9521193
> *This is what happen in the weather I had to drive in.....
> 
> It took me 3 hrs to drive in what would have been a 1 hr drive. Doing 15-20 mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man im glad u made it back ok next time u go back let me know ,if u want ill go with you just let me know ,count on the trl too homie.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn homie sorry to hear bout your shitty situation but i m sure duez will make it right!


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 07:09 PM~9524022
> *:uh:  you sure about that ? you clearly told me it would be done Dec 4th, and even then I gave you 2 1/2 more weeks just in case. Not to mention last week you even said 'its gonna be close'......
> If you would have told me last tuesday before I left, "hey you know what bro, i really dont think i'll finish it." I would have never stepped foot in New Mexico, but you gave me no reason to doubt it wouldn't be done......
> 
> We can sit here page after page discussing what you supposedly said, but the truth of the matter is it's a waste of time. Just work with the two months you assured me it would be done and I'll see you march 1st...... Put that $150 camera to use homie.
> *


hell yea....shit....with a little help he can start all over and still make it for march 1st!!.....cuz if you ask me...thats alot of bondo on the one side....but thats just me!

Cant wait to see some progress pics!


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 20 2007, 10:23 AM~9492186
> *JUST GOT A YEX FROM SIN................
> 
> FIRST LOOK AT THE 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


so much for the spy pics :ugh:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 21 2007, 08:22 AM~9500271
> *Dont let Big Tex Down homie................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Big Tex shit hit the Fan


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

im sure hell get it done in 2 months. hell its jus a basecoat/clearcoat. im sure hell have it done. hell i sprayd my ride kandy w flake marble and ghost patterns in one day in my garage and it looks like it took months, wut took the longest was tha bodywork that took a month bc i worked on it for a few hours a day after work. i started sprayn at about 7 or 8 am ....finished the base at about 10 then had to respray the fender cuz my idiot friend brushed it walkin by. after i threw him out and sanded it down and resprayd it i finished all tha base by about 12. my boy came in and taped for about 8 hours. then started shading tha patterns and pullin tape. we finished pullin tha tape at about 9 930. then i flaked it and then started sprayin tha kandy. i had to wait a while between coats bc it was cold as hell outside so flash times were like 30 45 mins each. then i started clearing it at about 12 am and finished the last coat of clear at about 2 230 am....... sin hell get it done in 2months.....if not ill finish it lol.........but hey dawg im needn that radiator so wuts tha deal w that???? so anyway merry xmas and no matter wut ull get ur shit handled....lol.....peace yall
!!


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

im sure hell get it done in 2 months. hell its jus a basecoat/clearcoat. im sure hell have it done. hell i sprayd my ride kandy w flake marble and ghost patterns in one day in my garage and it looks like it took months, wut took the longest was tha bodywork that took a month bc i worked on it for a few hours a day after work. i started sprayn at about 7 or 8 am ....finished the base at about 10 then had to respray the fender cuz my idiot friend brushed it walkin by. after i threw him out and sanded it down and resprayd it i finished all tha base by about 12. my boy came in and taped for about 8 hours. then started shading tha patterns and pullin tape. we finished pullin tha tape at about 9 930. then i flaked it and then started sprayin tha kandy. i had to wait a while between coats bc it was cold as hell outside so flash times were like 30 45 mins each. then i started clearing it at about 12 am and finished the last coat of clear at about 2 230 am....... sin hell get it done in 2months.....if not ill finish it lol.........but hey dawg im needn that radiator so wuts tha deal w that???? so anyway merry xmas and no matter wut ull get ur shit handled....lol.....peace yall
!! btw heres my lac in case anyones wonderin how it came out


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy




----------



## DuezPaid

I blame this all on you.^^^^
If you wouldn't of kicked me out of the shop, I could of been putting in 20 hour days since October. :angry:


----------



## MAD_ONE

Thats kool for Sin to leave it, Duez gonna get it done and all will be worth the wait, paint and body just takes time and hidden work is always behind the next door, at my shop i tend to run past deadlines often ,but in the end everyone says it was deff worth the wait, hope to see the same on this one.....


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 25 2007, 04:15 PM~9529269
> *I blame this all on you.^^^^
> If you wouldn't of kicked me out of the shop, I could of been putting in 20 hour days since October. :angry:
> *


excuse me cocksucker??? u blame this on me??? u got some pair of balls to say that.....maybe if u workd on shit i woulda payd u instead u chose to jerk ur fukn pud everyday and come in when ever u chose. then when u came in u worked for 20mins then went to lunch and didnt come back till the next time u felt on comin in. dont blame it on me that ur lazy that aint my fault. all u had to do was finish a job and then udve gotten payd. i gave u simple fukn tasks and beggd ur ass to do shit...lets use the white truck for ex. i woulda gave u 200 bux and all u had to do was fix a few runs and burn thrus on tha fender and a quick buff job. i had to fukn begg u to do that...thats bullshit and u know it. plus im nice enough to lend u my denali and trailer to drive it to dallas to pick up homies ride and then the rearend blows out in fukn amarillo so i had to drive my happy ass from alb to amarillo to tow my own truck home? then i pay 500 bux for a rear end ...of that u gave me a hundy ??? gtfo w that bs. u promised me 2 ramps b4 vegas and i got one....i could go on....that guy that ownd that white truck was pissd u didnt get all the runs and u let it go half assd i didnt even get payd the remaining balance on it ....now his truks gotta go bye bye for tryin to play me bc of some bullshit... then u leave my trailer tire w a bubble in it and i get a blowout in the snow and u think its fukn cute that im askn for help??? im glad i didnt see u that night idve punched u after all this ive been thru i had to steal some guys tire off his trailer to get my loaded truk n trailer home...more bullshit......plus i even had ur back when rob was talkn all that shit?? u got some nerve homie i think u need to sit back n check urself and not blame me for ur faults... if u woulda helpd me like i asked u then we woulda knockd sins car out in less then a month......thats pretty bitch that u blame me for anything after wut ive done for u joking or not i dont find it funny... man tha fuk up and finish this dudes car uve been outta my shop for 2 months that fuker shoulda been kandied and patternd and back in dallas a long time ago....im starting over at home. after i moved from tha shop last week i had no money no work and im a month behind in bills....at least u got erica to back u im holdnand handlin my own and ill come back up shortly. i aint gna lie..u got a coo personality but u dont make tha smartest decisions.....i still got ur back but dam dawg fukn use ur head for more then a hatrack


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

blah blah blah, to much drama up in here!


----------



## slo




----------



## geovela86

Man to much drama, about who is to blame about the car not being done... the bad thing is sin7 is the one with a car and not a completed paint job. who cares about you two blaming each other think of your customers instead. :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 25 2007, 08:07 AM~9526720
> *
> Sante Fe and Albuquerque were pretty cool. I didn't think there was that much raza out there. I guess just like most people think Texas is nothing but cowboys I thought that New Mexico was nothing but Native Americans :roflmao: Weather was good until saturday morning when that snow storm hit.
> 
> By the way, I took your chain steering wheel with me but with everything that happen I completely forgot about you homie. sorry...
> *


Well duh theres alot of raza out here then theres some natives when your heading that way. oh well homie when you come through here again just bring it  . pm sent


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 25 2007, 04:12 PM~9529261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This bitch is clean


----------



## 214monte

Whats up Sin


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 25 2007, 06:48 PM~9530111
> *Man to much drama, about who is to blame about the car not being done... the bad thing  is sin7 is the one with a car and not a completed paint job. who cares about you two blaming each other think of your customers instead.  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


dont get it twisted homie, i dont have shit to do w duez deal his deal w me wuz i was tha boss he was the employee thats it.....my custies do come first. if i had that 68 in my possesion it would have been done months ago. ive NEVER had a customer complaint except for the one i got w a truck i had plannd on paying duez to finish .ive been doin sidejobs since iwas 18 and now m about 26. im now back to doin sidework by myself and im back to not having any complaints. now i jus gotta get on my feet again so i can go get another shop to work outta rather then work outta my garage. the only tie i had w duez and sin was that i lent him my truck n trailer to take to dalllas and pick up tha 68. other then that theres no connection well till now anyway bc im learning hes good people and that i wanna help him for wutever he needs but the deals between him and duez until he says otherwise....


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 25 2007, 09:17 AM~9526919
> *:yes:
> once you get your cutty finished up we need to hook up for some rounds homie. Kellers Drive In isn't too far down the road. I think it starts back up in march or april.
> *


for show I'm happy to trlr it up to hang with a cpl of the guys from the DFW u being one of them :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

the novela "as the 68 turn's" ......... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Dec 25 2007, 09:54 PM~9531451
> *  the novela "as the 68 turn's"  ......... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 25 2007, 11:48 PM~9530985
> *dont get it twisted homie, i dont have shit to do w duez deal his deal w me wuz i was tha boss he was the employee thats it.....my custies do come first. if i had that 68 in my possesion it would have been done months ago. ive NEVER  had a customer complaint  except for the one i got w a truck i had plannd on paying duez to finish .ive been doin sidejobs since iwas 18 and now m about 26. im now back to doin sidework by myself and im back to not having any complaints. now i jus gotta get on my feet again so i can go get another shop to work outta rather then work outta my garage. the only tie i had w duez and sin was that i lent him my truck n trailer to take to dalllas and pick up tha 68. other then that theres no connection well till now anyway bc im learning hes good people and that i wanna help him for wutever he needs but the deals between him and duez until he says otherwise....
> *


looks to me your trying to rub it in! :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy+Dec 25 2007, 05:49 PM~9529441-->
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me cocksucker???  u blame this on me??? u got some pair of balls to say that.....maybe if u workd on shit  i woulda payd u instead u chose to jerk ur fukn pud  everyday and come in when ever u chose. then when u came in u worked for 20mins then went to lunch and didnt come back till the next time  u felt on comin in. dont blame it on me that ur lazy that aint my fault.  all u had to do was finish a job and then udve gotten  payd.  i gave u simple fukn tasks and beggd ur ass to do shit...lets use the white truck for ex. i woulda gave u 200 bux and all u had to do was fix a few runs and burn thrus on tha fender and a quick buff job. i had to fukn begg u to do that...thats bullshit and u know it. plus im nice enough to lend u my denali and trailer to drive it to dallas to pick up homies ride and then the rearend blows out in fukn amarillo so i had to drive my happy ass from alb to amarillo to tow my own truck home? then i pay 500 bux for a rear end ...of that u gave me a hundy ??? gtfo w that bs.  u promised me 2 ramps b4 vegas and  i got one....i could go on....that guy that ownd that white truck was pissd u didnt get all the runs and u let it go half assd i didnt even get payd the remaining balance on it ....now his truks gotta go bye bye for tryin to play me bc of some bullshit... then u leave my trailer tire w a bubble in it and i get a blowout in the snow and u think its fukn cute that im askn for help??? im glad i didnt see u that night idve punched u after all this ive been thru i had to steal some guys tire off his trailer to get my loaded truk n trailer home...more bullshit......plus i even had ur back when rob was talkn all that shit?? u got some nerve homie i think u need to sit back n check urself and not blame me for ur faults... if u woulda helpd me like i asked u then we woulda knockd sins car out in less then a month......thats pretty bitch that u blame me for anything after wut ive done for u joking or not i dont find it funny... man tha fuk up and finish this dudes car uve been outta my shop for 2 months that fuker shoulda been kandied and patternd and back in dallas a long time ago....im starting over at home. after i moved from tha shop last week i had no money no work and im a month behind in bills....at least u got erica to back u im holdnand handlin my own and ill come back up shortly.  i aint gna lie..u got a coo personality but  u dont make tha smartest decisions.....i still got ur back but dam dawg fukn use ur head for more then a hatrack
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 06:54 PM~9529796
> *blah blah blah, to much drama up in here!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 07:48 PM~9530111
> *Man to much drama, about who is to blame about the car not being done... the bad thing  is sin7 is the one with a car and not a completed paint job. who cares about you two blaming each other think of your customers instead.  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crazy stuff huh George ?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Dec 25 2007, 08:42 PM~9530586
> *Well duh theres alot of raza out here then theres some natives when your heading that way.  oh well homie when you come through here again just bring it  .  pm sent
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Dec 25 2007, 08:50 PM~9530634
> *This bitch is clean
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 25 2007, 08:58 PM~9530694-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Sin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just here enjoying another week of work for nothing...  I was expecting to be outside tooling around on the 68'.... Oh well though, at least I can get my post count up :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Spreadin [email protected] 25 2007, 09:48 PM~9530985
> *dont get it twisted homie, i dont have shit to do w duez deal his deal w me wuz i was tha boss he was the employee thats it.....my custies do come first. if i had that 68 in my possesion it would have been done months ago. ive NEVER  had a customer complaint  except for the one i got w a truck i had plannd on paying duez to finish .ive been doin sidejobs since iwas 18 and now m about 26. im now back to doin sidework by myself and im back to not having any complaints. now i jus gotta get on my feet again so i can go get another shop to work outta rather then work outta my garage. the only tie i had w duez and sin was that i lent him my truck n trailer to take to dalllas and pick up tha 68. other then that theres no connection well till now anyway bc im learning hes good people and that i wanna help him for wutever he needs but the deals between him and duez until he says otherwise....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spero you're a cool dude homie. Thanks for all the help and for the help you've also offered. Too bad you didn't answer your phone saturday... I was ready to throw back a few....
> 
> PS- I'm about to send you pics of that radiator....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 25 2007, 10:14 PM~9531188
> *for show I'm happy to trlr it up to hang with a cpl of the guys from the DFW u being one of them :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Dec 25 2007, 10:54 PM~9531451
> *  the novela "as the 68 turn's"  ......... :biggrin:
> *


:no: "Sesenta Y Ocho problemas"


----------



## 67juiced

Sorry to hear about your ride. If you decide to let this guy finish it up for you, be sure to check out that driver side rear quarter. From your pics it looks like he used a sh#t load of mud instead of cutting and putting in metal. If that is the case rust will be sure to show back up in no time. :angry:  It sucks that there are people on LIL that are not on the up and up.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 26 2007, 08:16 AM~9533270
> *Sorry to hear about your ride. If you decide to let this guy finish it up for you, be sure to check out that driver side rear quarter. From your pics it looks like he used a sh#t load of mud instead of cutting and putting in metal. If that is the case rust will be sure to show back up in no time. :angry:    It sucks that there are people on LIL that are not on the up and up.
> *



There was alot of bondo on the car to begin with.... The question now is.... "Is the bondo I took pictures of, the old bondo or new bondo"?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Spero, I PM'ed you the radiator pics homie....


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

good good good i jus need to get my customer on his way. he wants to cruise his shit for new years then hes gna bring it bakso i can pattern it.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

check it out. i have to body work and paint a cutlass and a honda. lets see if me doin these two cars will inspire duez to finish ur 68 before i finish tha 2 i have. i havent even started strippn the honda and ive only pulled a couple mouldings off the cutlass. the honda has bad laquer checking so it will take a while for me bc i have to strip it to metal in some spots. plus its goin from purple to white so i have to do all the jambs and the moonroof. i bet i can turn the cutlass out in a few days. so today ima workout now then work on my denali run to tha junk yard for some parts forit then come back and do the cutlass i bet ill have the cut done by monday at the latest. ill post pix too jus for shits and giggles.


----------



## ricndaregal

man sin, i've been watchin the build up for a while big homie, sorry for the upset. i hope that in the two months extended you'll recieve the car finished


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 26 2007, 10:55 AM~9533498
> *man sin, i've been watchin the build up for a while big homie, sorry for the upset. i hope that in the two months extended you'll recieve the car finished
> *



X10 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 26 2007, 08:55 AM~9533498
> *man sin, i've been watchin the build up for a while big homie, sorry for the upset. i hope that in the two months extended you'll recieve the car finished
> *



i hope so 2....im pretty sure he will have it done in 2 months


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy+Dec 26 2007, 09:29 AM~9533407-->
> 
> 
> 
> good good good i jus need to get my customer on his way. he wants to cruise his shit for new years then hes gna bring it bakso i can pattern it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Dec 26 2007, 09:55 AM~9533498
> *man sin, i've been watchin the build up for a while big homie, sorry for the upset. i hope that in the two months extended you'll recieve the car finished
> *


I hope so..... It will be nice to have it back just in time for summer.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by geovela86+Dec 26 2007, 07:58 AM~9533518-->
> 
> 
> 
> X10  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 26 2007, 08:02 AM~9533535
> *i hope so 2....im pretty sure he will have it done in 2 months
> *


 any whoo lets jump back on to topic 

TTT for a soon to be clean 68


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 26 2007, 10:33 AM~9533665
> * any whoo lets jump back on to topic
> 
> TTT for a soon to be clean 68
> *



:werd:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 26 2007, 08:51 AM~9533750
> *:werd:
> *


just let me know when your ready to trade it for a regal :0 :0 lol jp


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

i bet hes workin on it rite now. he hasnt signed back on since yesterday at 4 17


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy+Dec 26 2007, 11:09 AM~9533847-->
> 
> 
> 
> i bet hes workin on it rite now. he hasnt signed back on since yesterday at 4 17
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: .....hopefully
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DuezPaid_@Dec 24 2007, 11:36 AM~9520729
> *I'll be back on it on Wednesday.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 26 2007, 10:54 AM~9533768
> *just let me know when your ready to trade it for a regal :0 :0 lol jp
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 26 2007, 10:09 AM~9533847
> *i bet hes workin on it rite now. he hasnt signed back on since yesterday at 4 17
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

Just skimmed through parts of this,I'm not defending anyone here,but,myself,I am a bodyman/painter,and there are reasons we don't like the customers to come and look when it's half done.Most guys have no clue what they are looking at,and it scares them to see grinder marks,bare metal,and w/e else,it's just they don't understand.
Let's see the finished product,then judge.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 26 2007, 12:59 PM~9534133
> *Just skimmed through parts of this,I'm not defending anyone here,but,myself,I am a bodyman/painter,and there are reasons we don't like the customers to come and look when it's half done.Most guys have no clue what they are looking at,and it scares them to see grinder marks,bare metal,and w/e else,it's just they don't understand.
> Let's see the finished product,then judge.
> *


His Ride Should Hav Ben Done Months Ago... No Ifs, Ns, Or But About It....


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 26 2007, 11:20 AM~9534234
> *His Ride Should Hav Ben Done Months Ago... No Ifs, Ns, Or But About It....
> *


x2


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 26 2007, 12:20 PM~9534234
> *His Ride Should Hav Ben Done Months Ago... No Ifs, Ns, Or But About It....
> *


Like I said,i just skimmed through it,too long a read,too much drama BS.I find guys now see these"overhaulin"shows,and expect to have a full frame off resto in 6 days. :uh: Only on TV folks! :biggrin: 
W/E happened,sounds like he's gonna be done shortly.


----------



## DuezPaid

:uh:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 25 2007, 09:48 PM~9530985
> *dont get it twisted homie, i dont have shit to do w duez deal his deal w me wuz i was tha boss he was the employee thats it.....my custies do come first. if i had that 68 in my possesion it would have been done months ago. ive NEVER  had a customer complaint  except for the one i got w a truck i had plannd on paying duez to finish .ive been doin sidejobs since iwas 18 and now m about 26. im now back to doin sidework by myself and im back to not having any complaints. now i jus gotta get on my feet again so i can go get another shop to work outta rather then work outta my garage. the only tie i had w duez and sin was that i lent him my truck n trailer to take to dalllas and pick up tha 68. other then that theres no connection well till now anyway bc im learning hes good people and that i wanna help him for wutever he needs but the deals between him and duez until he says otherwise....
> *


Me and Spero agreed not to talk shit in here.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Dec 26 2007, 08:16 AM~9533270-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ride. If you decide to let this guy finish it up for you, be sure to check out that driver side rear quarter. From your pics it looks like he used a sh#t load of mud instead of cutting and putting in metal. If that is the case rust will be sure to show back up in no time. :angry:    It sucks that there are people on LIL that are not on the up and up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole car is covered in filler because they used it to shave holes. Removing it and welding the holes was never part of our deal, either was removing the wrecked part from the quarter panel and welding in new sheet metal.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Dec 26 2007, 11:59 AM~9534133
> *Just skimmed through parts of this,I'm not defending anyone here,but,myself,I am a bodyman/painter,and there are reasons we don't like the customers to come and look when it's half done.Most guys have no clue what they are looking at,and it scares them to see grinder marks,bare metal,and w/e else,it's just they don't understand.
> Let's see the finished product,then judge.
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 11:10 AM~9534539
> *I was just kidding about the blaming you, you take shit to seriously.
> I never worked for you, you just started believing the lie we were telling lance. He was laughing at how you cant pay rent now that Im gone though and asked me if I wanted to rent the shop.
> You cant paint for shit, running basecoats. I feel sorry for anybody that has you spray that cheap ass Nason and xtreme on their car.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 26 2007, 12:20 PM~9534234
> *His Ride Should Hav Ben Done Months Ago... No Ifs, Ns, Or But About It....
> *


I should of just done what we agreed to and sent it back. :yes:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 26 2007, 09:34 AM~9533996
> *:cheesy:
> *


hey sin7 im sorry your going through all this. even took vacations to go out to nm :nosad: i dont know the vato duezpaid but from my experience shit always happens , but dam thats alot of shit happening their too much time waisted specially if his working on it all day .......but i just hope your not disapointed at the end homie hopefully it will be worth it at the end


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 26 2007, 10:09 AM~9533847
> *i bet hes workin on it rite now. he hasnt signed back on since yesterday at 4 17
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

on a different note who's got the best deals in town on rechroming my grilles and headlight doors


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Dec 26 2007, 01:24 PM~9534632
> *hey sin7 im sorry your going through all this. even took vacations to go out to nm :nosad: i dont know the vato duezpaid but from my experience shit always happens , but dam thats alot of shit happening their too much time waisted specially if his working on it all day .......but i just hope your not disapointed at the end homie hopefully it will be worth it at the end
> *


we'll see......


----------



## str8_tripn_82

Homies y'all need to let go off each others throats....the deadline was not met what can you do except wait for the finished job. All of you know problems like this come all the time especially working on a car that is old. Nobody knew what kind of work was done by the bodyman efore Duez got his hands on it. Cut him some slack but, yea he could of said something to Sin7 before having him make the drive. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 25 2007, 03:49 PM~9529441
> *excuse me cocksucker???  u blame this on me??? u got some pair of balls to say that.....maybe if u workd on shit  i woulda payd u instead u chose to jerk ur fukn pud  everyday and come in when ever u chose. then when u came in u worked for 20mins then went to lunch and didnt come back till the next time  u felt on comin in. dont blame it on me that ur lazy that aint my fault.  all u had to do was finish a job and then udve gotten  payd.  i gave u simple fukn tasks and beggd ur ass to do shit...lets use the white truck for ex. i woulda gave u 200 bux and all u had to do was fix a few runs and burn thrus on tha fender and a quick buff job. i had to fukn begg u to do that...thats bullshit and u know it. plus im nice enough to lend u my denali and trailer to drive it to dallas to pick up homies ride and then the rearend blows out in fukn amarillo so i had to drive my happy ass from alb to amarillo to tow my own truck home? then i pay 500 bux for a rear end ...of that u gave me a hundy ??? gtfo w that bs.  u promised me 2 ramps b4 vegas and  i got one....i could go on....that guy that ownd that white truck was pissd u didnt get all the runs and u let it go half assd i didnt even get payd the remaining balance on it ....now his truks gotta go bye bye for tryin to play me bc of some bullshit... then u leave my trailer tire w a bubble in it and i get a blowout in the snow and u think its fukn cute that im askn for help??? im glad i didnt see u that night idve punched u after all this ive been thru i had to steal some guys tire off his trailer to get my loaded truk n trailer home...more bullshit......plus i even had ur back when rob was talkn all that shit?? u got some nerve homie i think u need to sit back n check urself and not blame me for ur faults... if u woulda helpd me like i asked u then we woulda knockd sins car out in less then a month......thats pretty bitch that u blame me for anything after wut ive done for u joking or not i dont find it funny... man tha fuk up and finish this dudes car uve been outta my shop for 2 months that fuker shoulda been kandied and patternd and back in dallas a long time ago....im starting over at home. after i moved from tha shop last week i had no money no work and im a month behind in bills....at least u got erica to back u im holdnand handlin my own and ill come back up shortly.  i aint gna lie..u got a coo personality but  u dont make tha smartest decisions.....i still got ur back but dam dawg fukn use ur head for more then a hatrack
> *


Hey Sin, If you go back and read my comment. On how much work has been done, After reading this!!!! You car might be DONE by New Year's of 2009!!!!


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 26 2007, 01:04 PM~9535192
> *Hey Sin, If you go back and read my comment. On how much work has been done, After reading this!!!! You car might be DONE by New Year's of 2009!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Dec 26 2007, 03:03 PM~9535184
> *Homies y'all need to let go off each others throats....the deadline was not met what can you do except wait for the finished job. All of you know problems like this come all the time especially working on a car that is old. Nobody knew what kind of work was done by the bodyman efore Duez got his hands on it. Cut him some slack but, yea he could of said something to Sin7 before having him make the drive. Just my .02 cents
> *


That was my biggest complain..True I was upset that it wasn't finished in the time i was given but most importantly I was upset for having to drive out there, waste money on a "vacation" I could have taken elsewhere. But there's always a positive side to every situation. Mabye this was the way it needed to happen to get some serious progress done..




> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 26 2007, 03:04 PM~9535192
> *Hey Sin, If you go back and read my comment. On how much work has been done, After reading this!!!! You car might be DONE by New Year's of 2009!!!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 02:19 PM~9534598
> *I should of just done what we agreed to and sent it back. :yes:
> *


If There Was Something Else That Needed To Be Done You Should Of Called The Man N Told Him As Soon As You Found Out..... :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 26 2007, 01:24 PM~9534264
> *Like I said,i just skimmed through it,too long a read,too much drama BS.I find guys now see these"overhaulin"shows,and expect to have a full frame off resto in 6 days. :uh: Only on TV folks! :biggrin:
> W/E happened,sounds like he's gonna be done shortly.
> *


Naw My Car Has Way more Stuff Done To It.. And Its Only Been A Couple Of Months..... This Guy Is Just Toying w/ My Hommie Sin7... :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Dec 25 2007, 04:09 PM~9528651-->
> 
> 
> 
> so much for the spy pics  :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4-real !!! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Dec 25 2007, 04:17 PM~9528720
> *Sorry Big Tex shit hit the Fan
> *



***** made Big Tex cry ! :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9536108
> *Naw My Car Has Way more Stuff Done To It.. And Its Only Been A Couple Of Months..... This Guy Is Just Toying w/ My Hommie Sin7...  :uh:
> *



I dont know homie.......... you cant rush thing´s sometimes...
True Due slacked off alot but still thats the price you pay with some painters you got to put up with they shit if you really want a paint job by them..........

even thou I think it was really cold of homeboy to let Sin make that long drive, towing the 64 for cupcakes ! 

Anyway......... Sin what up ***** ! ! ! ! ! Iam in MTY homie and let me tell you !

Iam eating alot of tacos de oyo ===== or something like that ! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> *These were taken sunday morning before I drove back home: Dont mind the date imprinted, its a day behind*
> *
> The color is nice at least:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/q
> dam he is useing kragen bondo on the car


----------



## DuezPaid

What is Kragen Bondo?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 26 2007, 07:10 PM~9536596
> *I dont know homie.......... you cant rush thing´s sometimes...
> True Due slacked off alot but still thats the price you pay with some painters you got to put up with they shit if you really want a paint job by them..........
> 
> even thou I think it was really cold of homeboy to let Sin make that long drive, towing the 64 for cupcakes !
> 
> Anyway.........  Sin what up ***** ! ! ! ! !  Iam in MTY homie and let me tell you !
> 
> Iam eating alot of tacos de oyo  ===== or something like that !  :biggrin:
> *


Hows The Trip Going So Far Techniques Sexythree... Hope Everything Is Going Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 05:39 PM~9536728
> *What is Kragen Bondo?
> *



Auto Zone, Pep Boys, Checker etc..........


----------



## DuezPaid

Thats middle of the night WalMart bondo.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 26 2007, 04:10 PM~9536596
> *I dont know homie.......... you cant rush thing´s sometimes...
> True Due slacked off alot but still thats the price you pay with some painters you got to put up with they shit if you really want a paint job by them..........
> 
> even thou I think it was really cold of homeboy to let Sin make that long drive, towing the 64 for cupcakes !
> 
> Anyway.........  Sin what up ***** ! ! ! ! !  Iam in MTY homie and let me tell you !
> 
> Iam eating alot of tacos de oyo  ===== or something like that !  :biggrin:
> *


True, But i can see if he was A Big name Painter, Where he has like 3 or 4 cars in line waiting for paint. This is a Back yard guy. Not a Proffesional. He's not a shop!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9537078
> *Thats middle of the night WalMart bondo.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 09:20 PM~9537078
> *Thats middle of the night WalMart bondo.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9537078
> *Thats middle of the night WalMart bondo.
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 26 2007, 06:10 PM~9536596
> *I dont know homie.......... you cant rush thing´s sometimes...
> True Due slacked off alot but still thats the price you pay with some painters you got to put up with they shit if you really want a paint job by them..........
> 
> even thou I think it was really cold of homeboy to let Sin make that long drive, towing the 64 for cupcakes !
> 
> Anyway.........  Sin what up ***** ! ! ! ! !  Iam in MTY homie and let me tell you !
> 
> Iam eating alot of tacos de oyo  ===== or something like that !  :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro ! crazy stuff that went down last week huh...... 

Anyhow, hows the weather down there ? 

Tacos de oyo? :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 26 2007, 01:13 PM~9534560-->
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Spero agreed not to talk shit in here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 26 2007, 05:04 PM~9536108
> *Naw My Car Has Way more Stuff Done To It.. And Its Only Been A Couple Of Months..... This Guy Is Just Toying w/ My Hommie Sin7...  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After this, Texas needs to take over new mexico for sure !!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GrumpysBird_@Dec 26 2007, 09:07 PM~9537910
> *True, But i can see if he was A Big name Painter, Where he has like 3 or 4 cars in line waiting for paint. This is a Back yard guy. Not a Proffesional. He's not a shop!!!
> *


In Duez's defense after all that he put me through, I will say that he's good at what he does (bodywork wise)..... He has experience in what he's doing. If only he could communicate better and keep his promises homeboy would go far in this business real quick....

Thats the difference between top dollar shops and vatos that back yard boogie. 

Like I said a few pages back, the only one that will really be affected by this is him. One way or another i'll get my car back finished. But we all know how word spreads quickly. I'm sure there's dudes out there that are already talking about this. 

I'm surprised there isn't a "when will Duez finish SinSeven's ride" topic in Offtopic...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*SPERO - check your pm about that radiator......*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 27 2007, 07:35 AM~9540959
> *
> After this, Texas needs to take over new mexico for sure !!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good to me just don't bring those dick head cops :biggrin: with you cause we already have enough of them :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 27 2007, 09:11 AM~9541056
> *Sounds good to me just don't bring those dick head cops :biggrin:  with you cause we already have enough of them :uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Rick Flores

> After this, Texas needs to take over new mexico for sure !!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Texas can't take over shit!!!!!! Here in Albuquerque, we still have the most "Talented
> Veterans" of Low Rider History! it's to bad the quality of lowriding has gone so far down.
> Taking short cuts and not paying the money needed to get nothing more than quality. :angry:


----------



## geovela86

> After this, Texas needs to take over new mexico for sure !!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Texas can't take over shit!!!!!! Here in Albuquerque, we still have the most "Talented
> Veterans" of Low Rider History! it's to bad the quality of lowriding has gone so far down.
> Taking short cuts and not paying the money needed to get nothing more than quality. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas has produced better shops and cars in the past also. not like we are not coming out with bad ass rides also....We have big name clubs and rides in the present. Plus many of the clubs in Dallas Austin San Antonio and Houston put out Big Rides and shows also. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 27 2007, 01:10 PM~9542193
> *Texas has produced better shops and cars in the past also. not like we are not coming out with bad ass rides also....We have big name clubs and rides in the present. Plus many of the clubs in Dallas Austin San Antonio and Houston put out Big Rides and shows also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 27 2007, 12:10 PM~9542193
> *Texas has produced better shops and cars in the past also. not like we are not coming out with bad ass rides also....We have big name clubs and rides in the present. Plus many of the clubs in Dallas Austin San Antonio and Houston put out Big Rides and shows also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 27 2007, 12:16 PM~9542226
> *:yes:
> *


I have worked on many "World Champion" lowriders I know what it takes.
Casanova (from Albuquerque) is the highest scoring car in Lowrider history.
Rollin Malo (Dallas) was a second place car till it was re-done (in Albuquerque). I know the the 
current champions are scoring lower points, I am only reffering to Radicals, Candy Paint Patterns
and hydraulics. I'm not saying we are better than Texas, I'm saying our talent can't be beat,
it just takes a little more fedia. Always remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9537078
> *Thats middle of the night WalMart bondo.
> *


 :0 

Well Sin....if your gonna juice it be sure to put all the batteries on the opposite side of all the bondo to balance things out.

:uh:


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Dec 27 2007, 03:35 PM~9542750
> *I have worked on many "World Champion" lowriders I know what it takes.
> Casanova (from Albuquerque) is the highest scoring car in Lowrider history.
> Rollin Malo (Dallas) was a second place car till it was re-done (in Albuquerque). I know the the
> current champions are scoring lower points, I am only reffering to Radicals, Candy Paint Patterns
> and hydraulics. I'm not saying we are better than Texas, I'm saying our talent can't be beat,
> it just takes a little more fedia. Always remember you  get what you pay for.
> 
> *



Thats funny cause when u talk to the recent owner if Rollin Malo he states that the car was built in texas, never mentioned anything about out of state work being done to it.


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Dec 27 2007, 01:35 PM~9542750
> *I have worked on many "World Champion" lowriders I know what it takes.
> Casanova (from Albuquerque) is the highest scoring car in Lowrider history.
> Rollin Malo (Dallas) was a second place car till it was re-done (in Albuquerque). I know the the
> current champions are scoring lower points, I am only reffering to Radicals, Candy Paint Patterns
> and hydraulics. I'm not saying we are better than Texas, I'm saying our talent can't be beat,
> it just takes a little more fedia. Always remember you  get what you pay for.
> 
> *


 New Mexico is one of the few states that puts out top notch work, due mostly to Vanderslice , who is one of the best to lay some lines no doubt, but When the rollin malo was built the 1st time before it went to Vanderslice it was built in and painted in Cali not Dallas.....but now its where abouts are in Dallas being finished out by whom the original owner wanted it to be done by in the first place....in East Dallas......


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 27 2007, 02:34 PM~9543186
> *New Mexico is one of the few states that puts out top notch work, due mostly to Vanderslice , who is one of the best to lay some lines no doubt, but When the rollin malo was built the 1st time before it went to Vanderslice it was built in and painted in Cali not Dallas.....but now its where abouts are in Dallas being finished out by whom the original owner wanted it to be done by in the first place....in East Dallas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lets not get off the subject, TRUST ME I know the "REAL OWNER" very well and I know who painted it the first time. I am not going to get into that, we rep the same club. All I am saying is Homie Sin may have not recieved the treatment he deserved, but don't let what happened to him reflect us *REAL G's* in Albuquerue.


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 27 2007, 02:25 PM~9543114
> *Thats funny cause when u talk to the recent owner if Rollin Malo he states that the car was built in texas, never mentioned anything about out of state work being done to it.
> *


ohh yea Rollin Malo was built in oceanside cali by the Jagaroos the 1st time being a radical , before that it was was a street car called "malo MC" built by augustine, Almost the whole car was done in Cali , from the frame work and body mods by Roy Jagaroo to the paint done by Sal M., then it was shipped to New Mexico for the repaint and added a few mods, rear tilt,roof ect.....

and on Casanova, one of the koolest paintjobs ever, the stripes and leaf were done by Micky Horton from Arizona and the murals were done in Cali.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Dec 27 2007, 04:03 PM~9543491
> *Lets not get off the subject, TRUST ME I know the "REAL OWNER" very well and I know who painted it the first time.  I am not going to get into that, we rep the same club. All I am saying is Homie Sin may have not recieved the treatment he deserved, but don't let what happened to him reflect us REAL G's in Albuquerue.
> *


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 27 2007, 03:07 PM~9543538
> *ohh yea Rollin Malo was built in oceanside cali by the Jagaroos the 1st time being a radical , before that it was was a street car called "malo MC" built by augustine, Almost the whole car was done in Cali , from the frame work and body mods by Roy Jagaroo to the paint done by Sal M., then it was shipped to New Mexico for the repaint and added a few mods, rear tilt,roof ect.....
> 
> and on Casanova, one of the koolest paintjobs ever, the stripes and leaf were done by Micky Horton from Arizona and the murals were done in Cali.....
> *


Just to clear up a couple of small things, Sal Manzano painted half of the car (the good side) then some things happened. Someone else finished the paint on the car. The murals on Casanova were done at the owner's house here in Albuquerque by OG Abel.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Dec 27 2007, 04:29 PM~9543769
> *Just to clear up a couple of small things, Sal Manzano painted half of the car (the good side) then some things happened. Someone else finished the paint on the car. The murals on Casanova were done at the owner's house here in Albuquerque by OG Abel.
> *


interesting....


----------



## Austin Ace

Did you say if you left the 64 in NM, Or did you bring it home with you?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Ok every body calm down texas and NM put out some very amazing ranflas. I think both states have very good talent. So lets stop arguing over who does better paint jobs and murals and lets get along in the lowrider cultura. and the real G's are every single one of us, all we gotta do is try and let the arte flow  .


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I saw this shit coming a mile away.


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 27 2007, 05:16 PM~9544649
> *Ok every body calm down texas and NM put out some very amazing ranflas.  I think both states have very good talent. So lets stop arguing over who does better paint jobs and murals and lets get along in the lowrider cultura.  and the real G's are every single one of us, all we gotta do is try and let the arte flow  .
> *


Your missing the whole point. :uh:


----------



## 214monte

damm this topic done took a left turn


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 27 2007, 03:07 PM~9543538
> *ohh yea Rollin Malo was built in oceanside cali by the Jagaroos the 1st time being a radical , before that it was was a street car called "malo MC" built by augustine, Almost the whole car was done in Cali , from the frame work and body mods by Roy Jagaroo to the paint done by Sal M., then it was shipped to New Mexico for the repaint and added a few mods, rear tilt,roof ect.....
> 
> and on Casanova, one of the koolest paintjobs ever, the stripes and leaf were done by Micky Horton from Arizona and the murals were done in Cali.....
> *


I remember back when it used to be MALO MC he used to roll it in the hood i believe it had full gold undercarrage it was bad ass back then too .


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 27 2007, 06:45 PM~9544857
> *I saw this shit coming a mile away.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## DuezPaid

This topic was better last week.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 27 2007, 07:58 PM~9545819
> *This topic was better last week.
> *


post up some progress pics


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 27 2007, 10:43 PM~9547650
> *post up some progress pics
> *


x2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 27 2007, 09:59 PM~9547764
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 27 2007, 11:43 PM~9547650
> *post up some progress pics
> *


looks the same. plus im not on my pc.


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 27 2007, 11:35 PM~9548636
> *looks the same. plus im not on my pc.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 28 2007, 12:35 AM~9548636
> *looks the same. plus im not on my pc.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 27 2007, 01:10 PM~9542193
> *Texas has produced better shops and cars in the past also. not like we are not coming out with bad ass rides also....We have big name clubs and rides in the present. Plus many of the clubs in Dallas Austin San Antonio and Houston put out Big Rides and shows also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

this is like a telenovela.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:uh: . Sin do something homie cause this thread went off topic.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 28 2007, 12:36 PM~9550645
> *:uh: .  Sin do something homie cause this thread went off topic.
> *


:ugh:

Next week I'm gonna start on the frame..... 









Gonna use these uppers I started to do a few weeks back. Gonna finish them up soon:









Gonna look fresh when they're done...


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 28 2007, 11:36 AM~9550645
> *:uh: .  Sin do something homie cause this thread went off topic.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 28 2007, 11:50 AM~9550736
> *:ugh:
> 
> Next week I'm gonna start on the frame.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna use these uppers I started to do a few weeks back. Gonna finish them up soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna look fresh when they're done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> After this, Texas needs to take over new mexico for sure !!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Texas can't take over shit!!!!!! Here in Albuquerque, we still have the most "Talented
> Veterans" of Low Rider History! it's to bad the quality of lowriding has gone so far down.
> Taking short cuts and not paying the money needed to get nothing more than quality. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> who are the "talanted veterans" you speak of?Not saying they are not here,just wondering.I agree,lowriding has really gone down hill in these parts.
Click to expand...


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Dec 28 2007, 11:23 AM~9550550
> *this is like a telenovela.
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

sorry to intrupt but do you still have that turbo 350 tranny for sale sin7?? pm and let me know


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 28 2007, 11:50 AM~9550736
> *:ugh:
> 
> Next week I'm gonna start on the frame.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna use these uppers I started to do a few weeks back. Gonna finish them up soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna look fresh when they're done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright!! Keep em comin!


----------



## 214monte

any more pics Sin :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

howbout the frankeinmotor get it running yet?


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 28 2007, 01:45 PM~9551514
> *who are the "talanted veterans" you speak of?Not saying they are not here,just wondering.I agree,lowriding has really gone down hill in these parts.
> *


Lets just end this bullshit topic.
My only point of it was to keep Albuquerque's real talent from getting tarnished.
What happens is people just settle for imatators because they work for food.
So thats why the quality has gone so far down. Most of todays lowriders just dont
pay the top shops what they are worth, they would rather take chance on cha•pe•tes!


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

sin check ur pms ......im tryin to get at u


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Dec 28 2007, 03:00 PM~9551629-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to intrupt but do you still have that turbo 350 tranny for sale sin7?? pm and let me know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: get at me homie.... PM your info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 05:17 PM~9552506
> *alright!! Keep em comin!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post em as I work on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 05:49 PM~9552697
> *any more pics Sin  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats all i have for now... Will have more next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 05:50 PM~9552709
> *howbout the frankeinmotor get it running yet?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped working on it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rick [email protected] 28 2007, 06:42 PM~9553195
> *Lets just end this bullshit topic.
> My only point of it was to keep Albuquerque's real talent from getting tarnished.
> What happens is people just settle for imatators because they work for food.
> So thats why the quality has gone so far down. Most of todays lowriders just dont
> pay the top shops what they are worth, they would rather take chance on cha•pe•tes!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 28 2007, 07:56 PM~9553838
> *sin check ur pms ......im tryin to get at u
> *


PM checked..... Check your cell homie.


----------



## scrappin68

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Dec 28 2007, 10:12 PM~9554641
> *TTT
> *



x2


----------



## DROP EM INC96

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 27 2007, 02:34 PM~9543186
> *New Mexico is one of the few states that puts out top notch work, due mostly to Vanderslice , who is one of the best to lay some lines no doubt, but When the rollin malo was built the 1st time before it went to Vanderslice it was built in and painted in Cali not Dallas.....but now its where abouts are in Dallas being finished out by whom the original owner wanted it to be done by in the first place....in East Dallas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new mexico does put out sum of the best shit.PURO ONDA was built in ROSWELL NEW MEXICO.then it was sold.n oh yeah vanderslice didnt even paited. dont get me worng he does bad ass work tho.SO NEW MEXICO does do BAD ASS WORK


----------



## 214monte




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Pura Onda was partially built in New Mexico,when Frank(I think that was his name) had it but lots of stuff were redone/added when Beto bought it.Dont get me wrong,car was fucking clean when it was in Roswell but it wasnt at the level its at now,points wise and all.I personally like it the first time around.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Dec 28 2007, 06:42 PM~9553195
> *Lets just end this bullshit topic.
> My only point of it was to keep Albuquerque's real talent from getting tarnished.
> What happens is people just settle for imatators because they work for food.
> So thats why the quality has gone so far down. Most of todays lowriders just dont
> pay the top shops what they are worth, they would rather take chance on cha•pe•tes!
> *


you need to leave this alone.


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 29 2007, 08:22 AM~9557357
> *you need to leave this alone.
> *


You need to tell people the truth.


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 29 2007, 10:22 AM~9557357
> *you need to leave this alone.
> *



Well I have seen some paint jobs come from shops and they dont look any better then some back yard work. I know one guy in dallas who does back yard work in his garage and looks bad ass. now after several years and he has a shop and paint jobs still look the same


----------



## MAD_ONE

It does not really matter where you paint at, a garage,shop , ect , all can produce a great finish, its more important on whom is spraying , because a good painter can spray anywhere , his talent does not only work in a shop like atmosphere, and from what i have seen Duez does some nice paint work, car should come out real clean, just gotta get that body right first...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Dec 29 2007, 09:22 AM~9557357-->
> 
> 
> 
> you need to leave this alone.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rick [email protected] 29 2007, 09:51 AM~9557431
> *You need to tell people the truth.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 10:04 AM~9557492
> *Well I have seen some paint jobs come from shops and they dont look any better then some back yard work. I know one guy in dallas who does back yard work in his garage and looks bad ass. now after several years and he has a shop and paint jobs still look the same
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who George ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAD_ONE_@Dec 29 2007, 11:32 AM~9557828
> *It does not really matter where you paint at, a garage,shop , ect , all can produce a great finish, its more important on whom is spraying , because a good painter can spray anywhere , his talent does not only work in a shop like atmosphere, and from what i have seen Duez does some nice paint work, car should come out real clean, just gotta get that body right first...
> *


True...


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

IDK.....THIS THREAD REMINDS ME OF A MASTERCARD COMMERCIAL.....

ONE REAR DIFF $500
TRAILER TIRE FREE
RAMPS FREE
GAS FROM DALLAS TO ALB $ 250
HOTEL STAYS $ 70
GAS FROM ALB TO DALLAS $250
THE LOOK ON LOUIES FACE AFTER HE SAW HIS CAR
FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MONTHS ........ PRICELESS


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2007, 11:17 AM~9558007
> *:dunno:
> Who George ?
> True...
> *



I was only reffering to this project when I said Dues tell the truth. ("It's going to be finished")


----------



## TRUDAWG

damn homie,


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy+Dec 29 2007, 02:03 PM~9558551-->
> 
> 
> 
> IDK.....THIS THREAD REMINDS ME OF A MASTERCARD COMMERCIAL.....
> 
> ONE REAR DIFF                $500
> TRAILER TIRE          FREE
> RAMPS                    FREE
> GAS FROM DALLAS TO ALB  $ 250
> HOTEL STAYS                        $ 70
> GAS FROM ALB TO DALLAS  $250
> THE LOOK ON LOUIES FACE AFTER HE SAW HIS CAR
> FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MONTHS ........ PRICELESS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as soon as I laid eyes on the ride my freakin vain on my temply popped out and my heart was beating out my chest homie..... Adrenaline started to kick in too.. hno: I was scared for Duez....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rick Flores_@Dec 29 2007, 02:11 PM~9558594
> *I was only reffering to this project when I said Dues  tell the truth. ("It's going to be finished")
> *


  



> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2007, 02:24 PM~9558663
> *damn homie,
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2007, 12:51 PM~9558812
> *as soon as I laid eyes on the ride my freakin vain on my temply popped out and my heart was beating out my chest homie..... Adrenaline started to kick in too.. hno: I was scared for Duez....
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 29 2007, 03:24 PM~9559005
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:dunno:



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

68's suck anyway.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2007, 02:51 PM~9558812
> *as soon as I laid eyes on the ride my freakin vain on my temply popped out and my heart was beating out my chest homie..... Adrenaline started to kick in too.. hno: I was scared for Duez....
> 
> *


Me too. hno:


----------



## lone star

damn


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2007, 01:17 PM~9558007
> *:dunno:
> Who George ?
> True...
> *


PM sent Sin7


----------



## 214monte




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2007, 01:51 PM~9558812
> *as soon as I laid eyes on the ride my freakin vain on my temply popped out and my heart was beating out my chest homie..... Adrenaline started to kick in too.. hno: I was scared for Duez....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2007, 01:51 PM~9558812
> *as soon as I laid eyes on the ride my freakin vain on my temply popped out and my heart was beating out my chest homie..... Adrenaline started to kick in too.. hno: I was scared for Duez....
> 
> x2  :angry:
> *


 :banghead: bet you went apeshit when you heard that hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 27 2007, 04:34 PM~9543186
> *New Mexico is one of the few states that puts out top notch work, due mostly to Vanderslice , who is one of the best to lay some lines no doubt, but When the rollin malo was built the 1st time before it went to Vanderslice it was built in and painted in Cali not Dallas.....but now its where abouts are in Dallas being finished out by whom the original owner wanted it to be done by in the first place....in East Dallas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

wow!

fuck that shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Perro

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Dec 25 2007, 04:49 PM~9529441
> *excuse me cocksucker???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 29 2007, 04:38 PM~9559446-->
> 
> 
> 
> 68's suck anyway.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 04:48 PM~9559487
> *Me too. hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-geovela86_@Dec 29 2007, 09:21 PM~9561105
> *PM sent Sin7
> *


----------



## 214monte

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 31 2007, 11:00 AM~9572437
> *:cheesy:
> *


lets get that MC frame done


----------



## ~TRU~

SHOULD OF JUST HIRED THE GUY TO FINISH IT ,AT THE SHOP YOU TOOK IT TO ,HE WOULD OF HOOKED IT UP .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Dec 31 2007, 02:11 PM~9573835
> *SHOULD OF JUST HIRED THE GUY TO FINISH IT ,AT THE SHOP YOU TOOK IT TO ,HE WOULD OF HOOKED IT UP .
> *


True, but I decided to give Duez a chance to redeem himself....


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 31 2007, 11:38 AM~9573134
> *lets get that MC frame done
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 31 2007, 01:20 PM~9573899
> *True, but I decided to give Duez a chance to redeem himself....
> *


:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

:uh: 

*That will Buff out Luis........ *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 31 2007, 03:20 PM~9573899
> *True, but I decided to give Duez a chance to redeem himself....
> *



_Guess, someones duze not fully paid........._


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 2 2008, 07:30 AM~9586171
> *
> :uh:
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>
> Guess, someones duze not fully paid.........
> *


*

*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 2 2008, 06:30 AM~9586171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> That will Buff out Luis........
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 2 2008, 12:13 PM~9587020
> *:ugh:
> *



:biggrin: what up homie you go to frost house yesterday ?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 2 2008, 10:16 AM~9587036
> *:biggrin:  what up homie you go to frost house yesterday ?
> *


going there today  wus suppoed to leave yesterday but deciced to go on strike :werd: for a few days


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 2 2008, 12:20 PM~9587054
> *going there today    wus suppoed to leave yesterday but deciced to go on strike :werd: for a few days
> *


 
_ This *****................._

You dont give a fuck anymore do you ? 


LOL.......


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 2 2008, 10:25 AM~9587076
> * This *****.................
> 
> You dont give a fuck anymore do you ?
> LOL.......
> *


not when i can make more money in these next few days here, than i will in the next few days out there.

kinda hard working for peanuts out there good thing is theres only a week left at that prison . then to the next one thats where all the moneys at :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 2 2008, 12:30 PM~9587095
> *not when i can make more money in these next few days  here, than i will in the next few days out there.
> 
> kinda hard working for peanuts out there good thing is theres only a week left at that prison . then to the next one thats where all the moneys at  :cheesy:
> *



when you ready to start you own thing let me know...  


LOL........ you on a one man strike ***** !


----------



## 214monte

these next few days i wouldve made $300 at the prison

few days here $800 good thing i had some shit come up :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 2 2008, 12:37 PM~9587132
> *these next few days i wouldve made $300 at the prison
> 
> few days here $800 good thing i had some shit come up :biggrin:
> *



:0 Dam...... and you would of had to pay a motel and plane ticket to go there...


----------



## 214monte

kinda one of the reasons my build slowed down.good thing is ill be able to make it up real quick at this next prison just in time for March  

good thing im good at side hu$tling if not i would be up the creek without a padle :ugh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 2 2008, 11:46 AM~9587188
> *kinda one of the reasons my build slowed down.good thing is ill be able to make it up real quick at this next prison just in time for March
> 
> good thing im good at side hu if not i would be up the creek without a padle :ugh:
> *



es todo.....


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2008, 12:56 PM~9588035
> *es todo.....
> *


little mechanic shops and convenient stores are my best money makers


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 214monte

Liquor stores too 
kinda hard to explain lights to the chinaman but they understand


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 2 2008, 03:06 PM~9588091
> *Liquor stores too
> kinda hard to explain lights to the chinaman but they understand
> *



I bet it's eazy !

(-- turn off the lights and then tell them ! --)

then tell tell them

(-- I do this ! --) and turn the lights on ! 

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

nice 68


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

hey sin did u send that radiator out??????


----------



## ElMonte74'

Whats up ese


----------



## 214monte




----------



## DROP EM INC96

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 29 2007, 12:21 AM~9556403
> *Pura Onda was partially built in New Mexico,when Frank(I think that was his name) had it but lots of stuff were redone/added when Beto bought it.Dont get me wrong,car was fucking clean when it was in Roswell but it wasnt at the level its at now,points wise and all.I personally like it the first time around.
> *


i just wanted to say i dont know who frank is. but my pops built that car.beto (robert) bought that car for 20g's took it home put the chrome undies on it.then took it to the super show.after that he said he built that car.the only thing he ever did was gold plate everything cuz he know he didnt built it, n he got tried of one 1 saying larry mendoza built it n he bought it.but it cool he can take all the credit he wants.we know who built it.my pops is going to started one more n all i can say is that PURO ONDA will be put 6 feet under.he even BOUGHT the name when he bought the car.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2007, 10:39 AM~9520132
> *Let me start from the beginning so everyone following this thread can see why the fuck I'm upset......
> 
> When the car was picked up back on Sept 23rd, I was told that It would be completed in 1 month. It doesn't take a professional bodyman to know that a car in my condition cannot be completed in a month. I was already mentally prepared to not have the car 3-5 months. Time and time again I asked for a ESTIMATED completion date and could never get one. This was important to me because I needed to schedule my vacation at work so I wouldn't loose my PTO. My wife as well needed to schedule hers. We were wanting to go on vacation also. Time and time again I asked for progress pics and only received 6 pics. Not one ever showed the full view of the car. The answer I was given up to this date is that it would ruin the surprise. You'll see for yourself the kind of surprise I got this weekend.....
> 
> Jump forward to Tuesday November 27:  I PM'ed Duez and asked how things were going and when the car would be completed. Here is the answer I received " things are cool. It will be finished in a week (Dec 4th), but I need 2-3 more days to fix things in case i chip the paint when I put her back together". ... Again I asked for pics and didn't receive any, but was told to wait until it was finished. Anyhow, I told Duez that i would not pick it up the 8th but instead i would give him 2 1/2 more weeks on top of the 2-3 days he asked. So we scheduled a pick up date for DEC 22nd as all of you have read in previous posts. I convinced my wife for us to take our vacation in New Mexico. That way we could kill two birds with one stone. So we planned it and decided to check out Sandia Peak the week before the 22nd......
> 
> Jump forward to last week: I pm'ed Duez again on monday reminding him that I was gonna leave to New Mexico late Tuesday night (Dec 18th). I already had hotel reservations set to stay between Duez's house and Sandia Peak. In my mind I was very nervous because I still hadn't seen a completed pic of my ride. This whole trip was planned around a FINISHED 68'. I received a PM stating that the car has not been sprayed but that it would be towed to a shop that afternoon to get finished. A few hours later i receive a text on my cell, "on its way". I was assured that it would be "a close call" but that it would be done.... Take in mind the car was supposed to have been finished 2 1/2 weeks prior to this......
> 
> Dec 18th late night: I sent Duez a text message letting him know i was on my way. Even at this point after loading up the 64' impala and loading up all our luggage it was still time to cancel everything. But i was simply told "have a safe trip". So I figured the car would be done....Drove all night and got to new mexico wednesday around 11:00 am. My wifes high school friend called us that morning and asked us to just stay with them up in Santa Fe. So we agreed and cancelled the hotel reservations...I text Duez with an update and told him I was in town but would not come see the car until Saturday when i was to drop off his 64' and bring back my 68'.....
> 
> Dec 22nd : We packed up everything and headed toward Albuquerque from Santa Fe. I sent Duez a text letting him know that I would be at his place in roughly 2 hours. I then get a text saying that the car isn't finished ! I almost had a fucking heart attack. So I asked "WHY ?" and get a reply "its here at my house still". I seriously had to pull over and catch my breath. I could not believe what the fuck I was reading. After 10 minutes of cursing up a storm my wife said "maybe he's joking and the car is done". So I thought to myself, yeah maybe all of this shit is just a joke and the car has been done for some time already. So I didn't reply back and just drove to his house.......
> 
> I pull up around the corner and what I saw next fuckin pissed my off like you wouldn't believe... I think about that moment when I layed eyes on her for the fist time since Sept . My fuckin jaw dropped to the floor......
> 
> I get off the truck and walk up to my car and I couldn't belive it or even speak.... I just looked at it for over 10 minutes. Finally i crossed words with Duez.... Only explanation i was given was that he "didn't have enough time".....We talked for about 30-45 minutes. At this point I said fuck it, let me just fucking load up my car and head back to Dallas, but it wasn't that simple because I had the 64' impala with me. There was no way for me to tow both cars back or to leave the 64 behind. So Duez offered to work on it all night long to see if he could finish it. Despite all this shit, I even unloaded the 64 and loaded up my 68 so I could take it myself to the shop that it was supposedely already at from a week ago. He payed for a hotel that night and reinbursed me for gas.
> I would post pics of the car at this point but I was asked to not post pics of his house. I respect his request and wont show how it looked at his house....
> The agreement was that if the car could not be completed sunday morning that I would return back to Dallas with the 64 and Duez would have to finish and Deliver the 68 at my door. Sunday morning I get a call letting me know that "its not gonna happen". I was already prepared for the worst so this shit wouldn't catch me off guard. Duez had worked  on it for about 12 hrs over night. After I got the call I rolled up the shop where I towed the 68 too. Spoke with Duez some more and calmly worked with what I had....... At this point there was nothing I could fuckin do but work out some kind of arrangement.... In the end I agreed to leave to dallas with 64' and come back in 2 months. Some of you are gonna ask me why the fuck i would agree to come back AGAIN but like I told Duez, I'm a cool dude to work with just be straight up with me. Its not as easy for him to load up with his child and head to dallas. Even after someone fucks me I still have a big heart for children. I only agreed to this for the sake and safety of his kid.
> 
> Anyhow, so yeah I agreed to give Duez 2 more months and drive back out to Albuquerque March 1st with the 64 once again and bring back the 68'. This time I was given a written money back guarantee that the car would be 100% complete.
> *


*PUES NO QUE YOUR LOCAL DALLAS PAINTERS WERE LAZY AND THAT DUEZ WOULD DO A PROFESSIONAL JOB AS YOU STATED A WHILE BACK IN OFF TOPIC? YOU GOT FUCKED W/O VASELINE!!*


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 11:50 PM~9592960
> *PUES NO QUE YOUR LOCAL DALLAS PAINTERS WERE LAZY AND THAT DUEZ WOULD DO A PROFESSIONAL JOB AS YOU STATED A WHILE BACK IN OFF TOPIC?  YOU GOT FUCKED W/O VASELINE!!
> *




Got Fucked with No Vaseline !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky+Dec 31 2007, 12:36 AM~9569981-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> i forgot the link
> 
> my fault
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=350168&st=1391
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 11:52 PM~9592984
> *Man next time you want to get a car painted sin, bring it to my crib and leave some cash, it will be done in a week.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9592960
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 17 2007, 04:41 PM~9470776
> *Got a call from Duez. It wasn't a pleasant one but it was one that needed to happen....
> 
> I'm gonna post this up once for all the fuckin viejas out there going behind my back and his back trying to start drama. Sad to say but I fell for it. This is going out to those fools that have not posted once in this thread but are quick to put in their two cents to others. And for those members that have PM'ed me through out the past weeks and be-friended me, talking about "you're gonna get fucked", pay attention. You know who you are.....(eventhough your fake screen names were deleted)
> MY SHIT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ! And as Duez said, "your shit is gonna come out cherry".
> PICS will be posted when I get back from Albuquerque.
> Duez- I owe you an apology if I "stepped on your toes" in any way. Glad we had the conversation earlier bro :thumbsup:
> *





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 2 2008, 11:50 PM~9592960-->
> 
> 
> 
> *PUES NO QUE YOUR LOCAL DALLAS PAINTERS WERE LAZY AND THAT DUEZ WOULD DO A PROFESSIONAL JOB AS YOU STATED A WHILE BACK IN OFF TOPIC?  YOU GOT FUCKED W/O VASELINE!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 3 2008, 08:18 AM~9595299
> *Got Fucked with No Vaseline !
> *


----------



## 214monte

:0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 3 2008, 06:18 AM~9595299
> *Got Fucked with No Vaseline !
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

:biggrin: 


Sin be letting these Nu Messicans think they running shit when they know Texas be the King of the Hill


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 20 2007, 06:15 PM~9495517
> *Wish I would of had more time.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 2 2008, 06:30 AM~9586171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> That will Buff out Luis........
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 3 2008, 05:20 PM~9598132
> *:ugh:
> *



mabe Sin Should trow it in the gutter and go buy another :dunno: 



Boyz N Da Hood ==== SIN 7 ESTILOW ======


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 3 2008, 03:37 PM~9598259
> *mabe Sin Should trow it in the gutter and go buy another  :dunno:
> Boyz N Da Hood      ====  SIN 7  ESTILOW  ======
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 3 2008, 03:08 PM~9598037
> *:biggrin:
> Sin be letting these Nu Messicans think they running shit when they know Texas be the King of the Hill
> *



Bring the fedia (to the right people) we will show you who's KING and we will even post pictures, a video and a step by step how to :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jan 3 2008, 09:23 PM~9600179
> *Bring the fedia (to the right people) we will show you who's KING and we will even post pictures, a video and a step by step how to :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

I TALKED TO DOMINIC THE GUY FROM AUTO ENHANCEMENTS (THE SHOP WHERE DUEZ IS DOIN THE CAR AT)HE DID SAY THE CAR REALLY HAD ALOT OF BODY WORK ,AND THAT DUEZ IS EATING ALOT OF COST , IN THE END DUEZ IS GONNA COME CORRECT IM SURE OF IT ,HOW MANY PAINTERS DO YOU KNOW THAT FINISH WHEN THEY SAY? I KNOW ABOUT 0 MYSELF .


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96_@Jan 2 2008, 09:21 PM~9591911
> *i just wanted to say i dont know who frank is. but my pops built that car.beto (robert) bought that car for 20g's took it home put the chrome undies on it.then took it to the super show.after that he said he built that car.the only thing he ever did was gold plate everything cuz he know he didnt built it, n he got tried of  one 1 saying larry mendoza built it n he bought it.but it cool he can take all the credit he wants.we know who built it.my pops is going to started one more n all i can say  is that PURO ONDA will be put 6 feet under.he even BOUGHT the name when he bought the car.
> *


THE NEW AND IMPROVED PURO ONDA COMING SOON


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Dec 29 2007, 09:51 AM~9557431
> *You need to tell people the truth.
> *


DO YOU KNOW ANY PAINTER THAT FINISHES THE JOB WHEN THEY SAY ?


----------



## BurqueRuka

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 3 2008, 09:55 PM~9601722
> *I TALKED TO DOMINIC THE GUY FROM AUTO ENHANCEMENTS (THE SHOP WHERE DUEZ IS DOIN THE CAR AT)HE DID SAY THE CAR REALLY HAD ALOT OF BODY WORK ,AND THAT DUEZ IS EATING ALOT OF COST , IN THE END DUEZ IS GONNA COME CORRECT IM SURE OF IT ,HOW MANY PAINTERS DO YOU KNOW THAT FINISH WHEN THEY SAY? I KNOW ABOUT 0 MYSELF .
> *


----------



## scrapin82regal

I think there should of deen more metal work. IMO :|


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 3 2008, 11:22 PM~9602113
> *I think there should of deen more metal work. IMO :|
> *


 :yes: I already did more than we agreed on. I would do it all if he would wait for it, but he wants his car back.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jan 3 2008, 08:23 PM~9600179
> *Bring the fedia (to the right people) we will show you who's KING and we will even post pictures, a video and a step by step how to :biggrin:
> *


How many months did you have that car from Dallas? Because it still looks the same.


----------



## ~TRU~

SIN BELIEVE ME GIVE DUEZ A CHANCE , I AINT JUS TRYING TO BACK DUEZ UP EITHER I HAVE NO REASON TOO ,HE'S NEVER BACKED ME UP IN OFF TOPIC.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 3 2008, 10:55 PM~9601722
> *I TALKED TO DOMINIC THE GUY FROM AUTO ENHANCEMENTS (THE SHOP WHERE DUEZ IS DOIN THE CAR AT)HE DID SAY THE CAR REALLY HAD ALOT OF BODY WORK ,AND THAT DUEZ IS EATING ALOT OF COST , IN THE END DUEZ IS GONNA COME CORRECT IM SURE OF IT ,HOW MANY PAINTERS DO YOU KNOW THAT FINISH WHEN THEY SAY? I KNOW ABOUT 0 MYSELF .
> *


Dom knows his shit. There's an oppinion that matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 4 2008, 01:05 AM~9603243
> *How many months did you have that car from Dallas? Because it still looks the same.
> *


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 4 2008, 01:11 AM~9603288
> *SIN BELIEVE ME GIVE DUEZ A CHANCE , I AINT JUS TRYING TO BACK DUEZ UP EITHER I HAVE NO REASON TOO ,HE'S NEVER BACKED ME UP IN OFF TOPIC.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 4 2008, 01:12 AM~9603292
> *Dom knows his shit. There's an oppinion that matters. :thumbsup:
> *


HE'S PAINTED ALL MY CARS ,SO I KNOW HE KNOWS HIS SHIT ,I WAS AT THE SHOP TALKING TO HIM ABOUT THIS THREAD ,AND HE JUST SAID IT DID NEED ALOT OF WORK ,AND THAT DUEZ WAS EATING ALOT OF LABOR.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 4 2008, 01:13 AM~9603300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS TRU FUCKER :angry:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

*HAPPY 40th ANNIVERSARY TO ALL MY 68 IMPALA RIDAS*


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Jan 4 2008, 09:43 AM~9605571
> *HAPPY 40th ANNIVERSARY TO ALL MY 68 IMPALA RIDAS
> *


nothing to be happy about if they aint on the road :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 4 2008, 09:49 AM~9605602
> *nothing to be happy about if they aint on the road :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


GET A REAL LOWRIDER AND THEN COME TALK TO US WITH YOUR G-BODY A.K.A. GAY-BODY REGAL ITS ALL ABOUT THE 60'S


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Jan 4 2008, 01:22 PM~9605826
> *GET A REAL LOWRIDER AND THEN COME TALK TO US WITH YOUR G-BODY A.K.A. GAY-BODY REGAL ITS ALL ABOUT THE 60'S
> *



:0 Hope you like haveing no LIL in you life...........


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Jan 4 2008, 10:22 AM~9605826
> *GET A REAL LOWRIDER AND THEN COME TALK TO US WITH YOUR G-BODY A.K.A. GAY-BODY REGAL ITS ALL ABOUT THE 60'S
> *


HAD YOUR 68 BEEN OUT THE BACK YARD YOU'D BE ON TO SOMETHING, BUT ITS NOT AND YOU HAVENT BEEN SHOWING HER NO LOVE SO ITS PROBABLY NOT A HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, MORE LIKE IM 40 YEARS OLD AND STILL HAVENT ACHIEVED NOTHING IN LIFE, THANKS TO MY OWNER :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC+Jan 4 2008, 10:22 AM~9605826-->
> 
> 
> 
> GET A REAL LOWRIDER AND THEN COME TALK TO US WITH YOUR G-BODY A.K.A. GAY-BODY REGAL *ITS ALL ABOUT THE 60'S*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TALKS THE GUY WHO OWNS A KIA AND A 90'S CADDY..... :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Jan 4 2008, 11:33 AM~9606292
> *HAD YOUR 68 BEEN OUT THE BACK YARD  YOU'D BE ON TO SOMETHING, BUT ITS NOT AND YOU HAVENT BEEN SHOWING HER NO LOVE SO ITS PROBABLY NOT A HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, MORE LIKE IM 40 YEARS OLD AND STILL HAVENT ACHIEVED NOTHING IN LIFE, THANKS TO MY OWNER :0 :0 :0 :0
> *



:0 :0 DAMN NIKKA SAID AT LEAST THE REGAL BEEN PUTTING WORK.....


----------



## 214monte

:0 :0


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 4 2008, 12:05 AM~9603243
> *How many months did you have that car from Dallas? Because it still looks the same.
> *


I put that car back to the way i got it. I took the custom headers I made off and 
the embossed engraved frame parts off and the juice off, You the reason THE FEDS
PICKED THE CAR UP FROM MY PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 4 2008, 02:33 PM~9607258
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jan 4 2008, 02:30 PM~9607229
> *I put that car back to the way i got it. I took the custom headers I made off and
> the embossed engraved frame parts off and the juice off, You know the reason,
> THE FEDS PICKED THE CAR UP FROM MY PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Also I had till OCT.
> for the Super Show. He told me to take my time but at least he got to see the progress.
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jan 4 2008, 04:30 PM~9607229
> *I put that car back to the way i got it. I took the custom headers I made off and
> the embossed engraved frame parts off and the juice off, You the reason THE FEDS
> PICKED THE CAR UP FROM MY PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Oh Hall NO ! ! ! ! 

Yall talking abouit the Fed's on this shit time for me to log off.


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jan 4 2008, 02:30 PM~9607229
> *I put that car back to the way i got it. I took the custom headers I made off and
> the embossed engraved frame parts off and the juice off, You know the reason THE FEDS PICKED THE CAR UP FROM MY PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Not only that he told me to take my time cuz we had till Oct for the super show.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DROP EM INC96

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 3 2008, 09:57 PM~9601748
> *THE NEW AND IMPROVED PURO ONDA COMING SOON
> *


all i hav to say is that PURO ONDA is done with. :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

:0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jan 4 2008, 02:30 PM~9607229
> *I put that car back to the way i got it. I took the custom headers I made off and
> the embossed engraved frame parts off and the juice off, You the reason THE FEDS
> PICKED THE CAR UP FROM MY PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ~TRU~

:uh: YOU HAVE NO CLUE DO YOU ,BETO IS MY FAMILY SO I KNOW WHATS UP ,HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A PLATNUIM FRAME 


> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96_@Jan 4 2008, 08:49 PM~9609502
> *all i hav to say is that PURO ONDA is done with. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## junbug29s

holy shit 83 pages later.....

whats the status? pics?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9611039
> *holy shit 83 pages later.....
> 
> whats the status? pics?
> *


 :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 4 2008, 10:43 PM~9611039
> *holy shit 83 pages later.....
> 
> whats the status? pics?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Rick Flores_@Jan 4 2008, 04:30 PM~9607229
> *I put that car back to the way i got it. I took the custom headers I made off and
> the embossed engraved frame parts off and the juice off, You the reason THE FEDS
> PICKED THE CAR UP FROM MY PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 66wita6

GOOD LUCK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 4 2008, 08:53 PM~9610056
> *:uh: YOU HAVE NO CLUE DO YOU ,BETO IS MY FAMILY SO I KNOW WHATS UP ,HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A PLATNUIM FRAME
> *


Platinum :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 4 2008, 03:50 PM~9607370
> *Oh Hall NO ! ! ! !
> 
> Yall talking abouit the Fed's on this shit time for me to log off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DROP EM INC96

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 4 2008, 08:53 PM~9610056
> *:uh: YOU HAVE NO CLUE DO YOU ,BETO IS MY FAMILY SO I KNOW WHATS UP ,HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A PLATNUIM FRAME
> *


dont tell me he bought it to .just like he bought my pops 64 huh


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 5 2008, 12:19 PM~9613852
> *Platinum  :0
> *


yeah the ***** goin platinum :0


----------



## DROP EM INC96

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 4 2008, 08:53 PM~9610056
> *:uh: YOU HAVE NO CLUE DO YOU ,BETO IS MY FAMILY SO I KNOW WHATS UP ,HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A PLATNUIM FRAME
> *


cant wait to see it hommie.when is he going to bust out with it again


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 06:30 PM~9616302
> *yeah the ***** goin platinum :0
> *


put yo stunna shades on :nicoderm: bling bling


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 06:30 PM~9616302
> *yeah the ***** goin platinum :0
> *


put yo stunna shades on :nicoderm: bling bling


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 06:30 PM~9616302
> *yeah the ***** goin platinum :0
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## --JUICE--

like i told u the other day sin theres a bad ass painter here in dallas that said he would finish the 68 for u ,dont settle for anithing but perfection on that paint job ur ride it has to be perfect,no shorcuts ,and u know my homie will do it right for u.


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

what up sin7


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

TTT


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jan 7 2008, 02:45 PM~9631641
> *like i told u the other day sin theres a bad ass painter here in dallas that said he would finish the 68 for u ,dont settle for anithing but perfection on that paint job ur ride it has to be perfect,no shorcuts ,and u know my homie will do it right for u.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal

HAS SIN7 GONE MISSING FROM DA INTERNETZ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## scrappin68

:0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Saw him on the streets bondo chippin


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Jan 8 2008, 04:28 PM~9641991-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAS SIN7 GONE MISSING FROM DA INTERNETZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2008, 05:32 AM~9646778
> *Saw him on the streets bondo chippin
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 8 2008, 05:28 PM~9641991
> *HAS SIN7 GONE MISSING FROM DA INTERNETZ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 8 2008, 07:28 PM~9641991
> *HAS SIN7 GONE MISSING FROM DA INTERNETZ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2008, 07:32 AM~9646778
> *Saw him on the streets bondo chippin
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## scrapin82regal

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 uffin: uffin: :scrutinize:


----------



## ~TRU~

hey sin holla at me you got my num homie.


----------



## 214monte




----------



## ricndaregal

I THINK WE SHOULD FILE A MISSING PERSONS CASE :0 :0 :0 :0 SOMEONE GET ON THE PHONE WITH THE A&E FOR THE FIRST 48 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 10 2008, 03:57 PM~9660071
> *I THINK WE SHOULD FILE A MISSING PERSONS CASE :0 :0 :0 :0 SOMEONE GET ON THE PHONE WITH THE A&E FOR THE FIRST 48 hno: hno: hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 214monte

next thing you know theyll have a picture of Sin on tha milk carton next along with the 68


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 10 2008, 02:05 PM~9660133
> *next thing you know theyll have a picture of Sin on tha milk carton next along with the 68
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WAS LOOKIN FOR A PIC OF HIM LAST NIGHT TO MAKE IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 10 2008, 03:05 PM~9660133
> *next thing you know theyll have a picture of Sin on tha milk carton next along with the 68
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

:roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 10 2008, 02:05 PM~9660133
> *next thing you know theyll have a picture of Sin on tha milk carton next along with the 68
> *


man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2008, 08:15 PM~9678283
> *man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2008, 08:15 PM~9678283
> *man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2008, 08:15 PM~9678283
> *man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guys i think we might have to call in a Amber Alert


----------



## junbug29s

I made a phone call.....he's looking!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2008, 09:15 PM~9678283
> *man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 where did he go?????????


----------



## junbug29s




----------



## Loco 61

I Think He Went To Pick up His Ride.... :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 12 2008, 09:26 PM~9678858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 12 2008, 10:27 PM~9678870
> *I Think He Went To Pick up His Ride.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 09:58 PM~9679197
> *:0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2008, 10:15 PM~9678283
> *man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

TTT
lets see the IMP


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2008, 10:07 PM~9679280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 13 2008, 01:23 AM~9679874
> *TTT
> lets see the IMP
> *


x2 any progress pics?


----------



## ElMonte74'

is sin still missing :0


----------



## Loco 61

Yup His Gone.... He'll Be Back...


----------



## ElMonte74'

did duez kid nap him like how he car napped his car :0


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2008, 07:15 PM~9678283
> *man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAM HE STILL MISSING :0 I JUST CALLED WITHOUT A TRACE THEIR ON IT


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 12 2008, 09:26 PM~9678858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Jan 14 2008, 10:41 AM~9691233
> *DAM HE STILL MISSING :0  I JUST CALLED WITHOUT A TRACE THEIR ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dunno mayne im thinkin of callin in skully and mulder, a disappearance from sin7 on layitlow is out of the ordinary for this long hno: hno: hno:


----------



## junbug29s




----------



## scrappin68

anybody seen sin7 ???:0


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 14 2008, 04:40 PM~9694288
> *anybody seen sin7 ???:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 14 2008, 11:19 AM~9691531
> *i dunno mayne im thinkin of callin in skully and mulder, a disappearance from sin7 on layitlow is out of the ordinary for this long hno: hno: hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 14 2008, 04:40 PM~9694288
> *anybody seen sin7 ???:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Whats up everybody. Been a while since i logged on.

Going through some personal shit in my life right now. Lost my job 2 weeks ago. Been scraping every penny to keep a roof over our head and food on the table. Lifes beating the shit out of me right now. I was down in Austin working construction for a few days. Back in dallas now looking for another stable job. 

i've never felt the true meaning of "you never know what you have until its gone" as I have these past few weeks. 

I really dont know when I'll log back on, or if i will even come back.

Duez, I truly hope you dont fuck me over twice. At the point in which my life is at right now, its the last thing i wish for. Just have the car finished when you agreed to have it ready by. I'll find some way to pick it up.*


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 15 2008, 11:57 AM~9701369
> *Whats up everybody. Been a while since i logged on.
> 
> Going through some personal shit in my life right now. Lost my job 2 weeks ago. Been scraping every penny to keep a roof over our head and food on the table. Lifes beating the shit out of me right now. I was down in Austin working construction for a few days. Back in dallas now looking for another stable job.
> 
> i've never felt the true meaning of "you never know what you have until its gone" as I have these past few weeks.
> 
> I really dont know when I'll log back on, or if i will even come back.
> 
> Duez, I truly hope you dont fuck me over twice. At the point in which my life is at right now, its the last thing i wish for. Just have the car finished when you agreed to have it ready by. I'll find some way to pick it up.
> *


dam sorry to hear that sin, god has his plans for you somewhere else  dont give up big homie i wish you luck in your stride to regain yourself


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 15 2008, 02:14 PM~9701484
> *dam sorry to hear that sin, god has his plans for you somewhere else  dont give up big homie i wish you luck in your stride to regain yourself
> *


Thanks bro.... I know everything happens for a reason.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Keep your head up and don't give up.....godspeed


----------



## scrappin68

:0 Keep your head up ..


----------



## ElMonte74'

Keep your head up homie I'm pretty sure something good will come your way


----------



## luxurylows

Good luck homie.. Your only handed as much as you can handle! HEAD UP BRO


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 15 2008, 01:57 PM~9701369
> *Whats up everybody. Been a while since i logged on.
> 
> Going through some personal shit in my life right now. Lost my job 2 weeks ago. Been scraping every penny to keep a roof over our head and food on the table. Lifes beating the shit out of me right now. I was down in Austin working construction for a few days. Back in dallas now looking for another stable job.
> 
> i've never felt the true meaning of "you never know what you have until its gone" as I have these past few weeks.
> 
> I really dont know when I'll log back on, or if i will even come back.
> 
> Duez, I truly hope you dont fuck me over twice. At the point in which my life is at right now, its the last thing i wish for. Just have the car finished when you agreed to have it ready by. I'll find some way to pick it up.
> *



when the ride is done well find a way to get it back dont worry got ur back homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*THANKS FOR ALL THE WORDS OF SUPPORT HOMIES... I KNOW I'M GONNA PULL OUT OF THIS SOON. *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 15 2008, 03:26 PM~9702016
> *Good luck homie.. Your only handed as much as you can handle!  HEAD UP BRO
> *


Church! 

Good Luck Homie!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Network homie! Post up what you do, and where you're looking for work, You never know who has connections!.
It's not always what you know, but sometimes WHO you know


----------



## 66wita6

TRUE TO THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 15 2008, 02:57 PM~9701369
> *Whats up everybody. Been a while since i logged on.
> 
> Going through some personal shit in my life right now. Lost my job 2 weeks ago. Been scraping every penny to keep a roof over our head and food on the table. Lifes beating the shit out of me right now. I was down in Austin working construction for a few days. Back in dallas now looking for another stable job.
> 
> i've never felt the true meaning of "you never know what you have until its gone" as I have these past few weeks.
> 
> I really dont know when I'll log back on, or if i will even come back.
> 
> Duez, I truly hope you dont fuck me over twice. At the point in which my life is at right now, its the last thing i wish for. Just have the car finished when you agreed to have it ready by. I'll find some way to pick it up.
> *


Damn man sorry to hear that. Keep your head up


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 15 2008, 04:28 PM~9702473
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE WORDS OF SUPPORT HOMIES... I KNOW I'M GONNA PULL OUT OF THIS SOON.
> *


NO TE AGUITES BRO, SHIT SHOULD GET BETTER ,KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE .


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Any progress on the car?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jan 15 2008, 02:34 PM~9702095
> *when the ride is done well find a way to get it back dont worry got ur back homie.
> *


thats lowrider playa shit right there homie


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Jan 15 2008, 01:34 PM~9702095-->
> 
> 
> 
> when the ride is done well find a way to get it back dont worry got ur back homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 07:15 AM~9708245
> *thats lowrider playa shit right there homie
> *


naw now thats when you know the different between a regular club and a family oriented club uffin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 08:15 AM~9708245
> *thats lowrider playa shit right there homie
> *


x2


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 10:13 AM~9709616
> *naw now thats when you know the different between a regular club and a family oriented club uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 15 2008, 02:10 PM~9701889
> *:0  Keep your head up ..
> *


X1968 homie


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

keep your head up homie i have a feeling you will get back on your feet sooner than you think


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2008, 11:13 AM~9709616
> *naw now thats when you know the different between a regular club and a family oriented club uffin:
> *


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 15 2008, 01:57 PM~9701369
> *DONT COME HERE UNTIL YOUR CAR IS DONE. EVEN IF IT SITS HERE FOR A COUPLE WEEKS FINISHED UNTIL YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT HERE, IT'S BETTER THAN YOU COMING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE FOR NO REASON.
> 
> Remember we had this discussion in the beginning of December? You need to stop acting like I did you wrong. I told you not to come and you said "I cant let December go by without planning a trip to pick up the car." I even payed for 1/2 the gas and gave you $100 on top of that when it was your fault.*


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 15 2008, 04:28 PM~9702473
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE WORDS OF SUPPORT HOMIES... I KNOW I'M GONNA PULL OUT OF THIS SOON.
> *


I know you will Sin. Keep your chin up dog. Check it, if theres anything I can do to help, I have a trailer you can use whenever you are ready I got you on that. All u gotta do is call me.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 17 2008, 04:55 AM~9717151
> *I'll put it on here for everybody to see this time.
> 
> Dec 23rd,2007
> 
> " I Johnathan ____ have spoken with Luis Montes regarding the completion of his car. Unfortunately the car was not completed today (Dec 23). The car will remain with me so that I can finish it. He will be returning to Dallas along with the 64 impala. We have agreed to the following: He will come back to Albuquerque March 1st 2008. At that time I guarantee the car to be finished 100%. If the car is not completed by March 1st, I will refund Luis Montes $1500 for material and any travel expense for him to come get his car"
> 
> Signed by Johnathan S
> 
> 
> You did do me wrong.
> 
> So the way I see is like this: If you asked me to stay in Albuquerque overnight because you thought you could finish it in 12 hrs, then two fucking months should be no god damn problem. Right ??
> 
> You need to stop ignoring my request for pics too. How much have you done in this past month??? I ask because you haven't bothered to keep me updated which is another conversation i had with you outside Dom's shop after I had to take my own car to a shop you told me it was already at.
> 
> So either have my shit done March 1st or find another car to paint and have my money ready.
> 
> And in case you didn't get my text message or PM's i sent you two days ago, if you dont wanna finish the car or can't then let me know. I have other people that will finish it.
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn thats a f'd up situation to be in......hope everything works out for both of you guys


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This is probably a bad time to ask for pics huh?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn :0


----------



## scrapin82regal

I Feel u on the job thing sin i lost my job 8 months ago .and dame hommie keep ur head up it will be uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 17 2008, 07:42 AM~9717244
> *
> And I'll put this out there for everyone to see also....
> 
> Dec 23rd,2007
> 
> " I Johnathan ____  have spoken with Luis Montes regarding the completion of his car. Unfortunately the car was not completed today (Dec 23). The car will remain with me so that I can finish it. He will be returning to Dallas along with the 64 impala. We have agreed to the following: He will come back to Albuquerque March 1st 2008. At that time I guarantee the car to be finished 100%. If the car is not completed by March 1st, I will refund Luis Montes $1500 for material and any travel expense for him to come get his car"
> 
> Signed by Johnathan S
> You did do me wrong.
> 
> So the way I see is like this: If you asked me to stay in Albuquerque overnight because you thought you could finish it in 12 hrs, then two fucking months should be no god damn problem. Right ??
> 
> You need to stop ignoring my request for pics too. How much have you done in this past month??? I ask because you haven't bothered to keep me updated which is another conversation i had with you outside Dom's shop after I had to take my own car to a shop you told me it was already at.
> 
> So either have my shit done March 1st or find another car to paint and have my money ready.
> 
> And in case you didn't get my text message or PM's i sent you two days ago, if you dont wanna finish the car or can't then let me know. I have other people that will finish it.
> 
> 
> *


Shows who is the real honest person, sucks that you have to go through this on top of losing your job homie. keep it real.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 17 2008, 07:17 AM~9717287
> *This is probably a bad time to ask for pics huh?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 17 2008, 07:42 AM~9717244
> *
> And I'll put this out there for everyone to see also....
> 
> Dec 23rd,2007
> 
> " I Johnathan ____  have spoken with Luis Montes regarding the completion of his car. Unfortunately the car was not completed today (Dec 23). The car will remain with me so that I can finish it. He will be returning to Dallas along with the 64 impala. We have agreed to the following: He will come back to Albuquerque March 1st 2008. At that time I guarantee the car to be finished 100%. If the car is not completed by March 1st, I will refund Luis Montes $1500 for material and any travel expense for him to come get his car"
> 
> Signed by Johnathan S
> You did do me wrong.
> 
> So the way I see is like this: If you asked me to stay in Albuquerque overnight because you thought you could finish it in 12 hrs, then two fucking months should be no god damn problem. Right ??
> 
> You need to stop ignoring my request for pics too. How much have you done in this past month??? I ask because you haven't bothered to keep me updated which is another conversation i had with you outside Dom's shop after I had to take my own car to a shop you told me it was already at.
> 
> So either have my shit done March 1st or find another car to paint and have my money ready.
> 
> And in case you didn't get my text message or PM's i sent you two days ago, if you dont wanna finish the car or can't then let me know. I have other people that will finish it.
> 
> 
> *


Luis, Go Pick Up Ur Ride...  U Already Kno Wuts Goin To Happend..Dont Hav Another Heart Attack.. .


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## DJLATIN

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2008, 01:22 PM~9726793
> *Luis, Go Pick Up Ur Ride...    U Already Kno Wuts Goin To Happend..Dont Hav Another Heart Attack.. .
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2008, 04:44 AM~9717188
> *I know you will Sin. Keep your chin up dog. Check it, if theres anything I can do to help, I have a trailer you can use whenever you are ready I got you on that. All u gotta do is call me.
> *


throw the 235 on the nose of the trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

DOn't worry carnal things will get better soon. and if duez doesn't paint it vato I'll throw a blue flake paint job on it myself for free of charge :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 19 2008, 09:51 PM~9736375
> *DOn't worry carnal things will get better soon. and if duez doesn't paint it vato I'll throw a blue flake paint job on it myself for free of charge :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2008, 09:30 PM~9736579
> *:0
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 19 2008, 08:51 PM~9736375
> *DOn't worry carnal things will get better soon. and if duez doesn't paint it vato I'll throw a blue flake paint job on it myself for free of charge :0
> *


you should just take the initiative and go get the motherfuka and paint it. I feel sorry for the homie, cuz bad shit always seems to happen to good peeps. If you were closer I'd have the thing painted for you my damn self!
..........anyhow nice of you to offer that though


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 17 2008, 07:33 PM~9722226
> *I Feel u on the job thing sin i lost my job 8 months ago .and dame hommie keep ur head up  it will be  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2008, 12:37 AM~9737645
> *you should just take the initiative and go get the motherfuka and paint it. I feel sorry for the homie, cuz bad shit always seems to happen to good peeps. If you were closer I'd have the thing painted for you my damn self!
> ..........anyhow nice of you to offer that though
> *


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 17 2008, 05:42 AM~9717244
> *
> And I'll put this out there for everyone to see also....
> 
> Dec 23rd,2007
> 
> " I Johnathan ____  have spoken with Luis Montes regarding the completion of his car. Unfortunately the car was not completed today (Dec 23). The car will remain with me so that I can finish it. He will be returning to Dallas along with the 64 impala. We have agreed to the following: He will come back to Albuquerque March 1st 2008. At that time I guarantee the car to be finished 100%. If the car is not completed by March 1st, I will refund Luis Montes $1500 for material and any travel expense for him to come get his car"
> 
> Signed by Johnathan S </span>
> You did do me wrong.
> 
> So the way I see is like this: If you asked me to stay in Albuquerque overnight because you thought you could finish it in 12 hrs, then two fucking months should be no god damn problem. Right ??
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>You need to stop ignoring my request for pics too. How much have you done in this past month??? I ask because you haven't bothered to keep me updated which is another conversation i had with you outside Dom's shop after I had to take my own car to a shop you told me it was already at.
> 
> So either have my shit done March 1st or find another car to paint and have my money ready.
> 
> And in case you didn't get my text message or PM's i sent you two days ago, if you dont wanna finish the car or can't then let me know. I have other people that will finish it.
> 
> 
> *


Damn.... :uh: ...and I thought things would have changed.

Hope the best for you Sin!


----------



## TRUDAWG

finding good mechanics, painters, and hydro shops is so hit or miss, that's why i go off of reccomendations, and when I find a good guy, I do him good, and stick with him for as long as I can, or do it myself. Only thing I don't know how to do is paint and body, and I'm slowly learning that now


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 19 2008, 10:51 PM~9736375
> *DOn't worry carnal things will get better soon. and if duez doesn't paint it vato I'll throw a blue flake paint job on it myself for free of charge :0
> *


----------



## impala_631

i used to have people do work to my car, and i had bad experinces with all of them(except the mechanic), the problems ranged from bad work, not standing by price quotes, not makeing deadlines, ive seen it all, now i do all my own work so that when something happens i have no one to blame but myself


----------



## BIG RED

TTT Hope all turns out well.


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## 214monte




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Good news fellas ! Got a new job doing the same thing I was doing before


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* TO DUEZ, since you chose not to be "contacted", I'm putting this out there for you to see..... *



*"Whats up Johnathan, give me an update dude. I haven't heard from you as to what's up with my ride. I'm getting tired of it to tell you the truth. You posted up somewhere that you haven't touched the car since Dec 23rd. You were the one that said you were gonna get back on it after new years. Is that the case or is it still collecting dust? I think i've been more than fair in giving you time despite the incorrect completion dates you've promised me. I need to know today or tomorrow what you plan on doing. I hope you dont expect to start on the car a week before I go pick it up. Cause i aint about to go through the same BS you put me through a month ago. If you dont intend to finish the car let me know today so I can find someone else that will. 

Here are the are the two options you have:

1) have the car ready as you promised March 1st.

2) tell me today or tomorrow if you aren't gonna finish it so I can pick up. If thats the case I need you to put the car back together as soon as possible. Put all the paint supplies you bought in a box and put them in the trunk. Nothing better be missing. 

You have my cell #.*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2008, 01:11 PM~9803652
> * TO DUEZ, since you chose not to be "contacted", I'm putting this out there for you to see.....
> "Whats up Johnathan, give me an update dude.  I haven't heard from you as to what's up with my ride. I'm getting tired of it to tell you the truth. You posted up somewhere that you haven't touched the car since Dec 23rd. You were the one that said you were gonna get back on it after new years. Is that the case or is it still collecting dust? I think i've been more than fair in giving you time despite the incorrect completion dates you've promised me. I need to know today or tomorrow what you plan on doing.  I hope you dont expect to start on the car a week before I go pick it up. Cause i aint about to go through the same BS you put me through a month ago. If you dont intend to finish the car let me know today so I can find someone else that will.
> 
> Here are the are the two options you have:
> 
> 1) have the car ready as you promised March 1st.
> 
> 2) tell me today or tomorrow if you aren't gonna finish it so I can pick up. If thats the case I need you to put the car back together as soon as possible. Put all the paint supplies you bought in a box and put them in the trunk. Nothing better be missing.
> 
> You have my cell #.
> *


You tell him homito :biggrin: . I hate this shit, it pisses me off that some vato would do this to a good vato like homie :angry: . Again homie if he got some of the body work i'll be glad to paint it homie


----------



## scrappin68

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2008, 02:08 PM~9803646
> *Good news fellas ! Got a new job doing the same thing I was doing before
> *


Congrats homie ....as far as the BS with your ride, I feel for you, that shit sucks!


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2008, 01:08 PM~9803646
> *Good news fellas ! Got a new job doing the same thing I was doing before
> *


good to hear homie


----------



## TRUDAWG

just go PICK UP your car, it's not gonna happen homie


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 28 2008, 05:00 PM~9804532
> *Congrats homie ....as far as the BS with your ride, I feel for you, that shit sucks!
> *


X2

glad you found a job luis.............


All I can say about this topic is somewhere it truned from a Project car topic
to B.S., player hateing and lies........ I cant belive that there was ppl that really just made a layitlow account just to player hate on this topic.... 
............... I mean Got Damm ! 







Hope for the best and the end homie


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 28 2008, 03:29 PM~9804727
> *just go PICK UP your car, it's not gonna happen homie
> *


sounds like the best thing to do homie


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2008, 12:08 PM~9803646
> *Good news fellas ! Got a new job doing the same thing I was doing before
> *


 :cheesy: IM GLAD HOMIE DIDN'T I TELL YOU YOU WERE GOING TO GET BACK ON YOUR FEET REAL SOON HOMIE IM GLAD YOU GOT A JOB............................
NOW ABOUT YOUR RIDE HOMIE I SAY JUST GO PICK IT UP AND HAVE SOME ONE ELSE WORK ON IT HOMIE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2008, 02:08 PM~9803646
> *Good news fellas ! Got a new job doing the same thing I was doing before
> *


good news for sure bro!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jan 28 2008, 02:36 PM~9803862-->
> 
> 
> 
> You tell him homito :biggrin: .  I hate this shit,  it pisses me off that some vato would do this to a good vato like homie :angry: .  Again homie if he got some of the body work i'll be glad to paint it homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks carnal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 03:02 PM~9804065
> * TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q-vo homie. Long time no see.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 28 2008, 04:00 PM~9804532
> *Congrats homie ....as far as the BS with your ride, I feel for you, that shit sucks!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 04:17 PM~9804650
> *good to hear homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up JR.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 28 2008, 04:35 PM~9804776
> *X2
> 
> glad you found a job luis.............
> All I can say about this topic is somewhere it truned from a Project car topic
> to B.S., player hateing and lies........ I cant belive that there was ppl that really just made a layitlow account just to player hate on this topic....
> ............... I mean Got Damm !
> Hope for the best and the end homie
> *


whats up bro. Ey you beat me calling Hugo about those rag impalas. :twak: the vato is all excited about his new investments.


----------



## scrappin68

oo7 style :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 29 2008, 05:02 PM~9814793
> *oo7 style  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

have you done any work on the extra frame ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 29 2008, 05:12 PM~9814867
> *have you done any work on the extra frame ?
> *


i wish homie. I've been swamped with the new job. But now that things are looking up for me, I hope to make some real progress.


----------



## scrappin68

how the new job going ? dont trip . i know youll share the pics when you get on it ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jan 29 2008, 05:20 PM~9814931
> *how the new job going ? dont trip . i know youll share the pics when you get on it ..
> *


doing the same thing I was doing before. Working for another bank doing fraud and security. Making sure no employee has sticky fingers.


----------



## scrappin68

thats cool .. im glad it worked out for you ..


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2008, 03:24 PM~9814969
> *doing the same thing I was doing before. Working for another bank doing fraud and security. Making sure no employee has sticky fingers.
> *


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 28 2008, 04:29 PM~9804727
> *just go PICK UP your car, it's not gonna happen homie
> *



I agree. Fuck it, just go get it, and find someone else.


----------



## 66wita6

X2,THE SOONER THE BETTER


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2008, 03:08 PM~9803646
> *Good news fellas ! Got a new job doing the same thing I was doing before
> *



Glad to hear the good news Homie.... I know you are going to get back on the grind and get the car back and finish it


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2008, 04:17 PM~9814903
> *i wish homie. I've been swamped with the new job. But now that things are looking up for me, I hope to make some real progress.
> *


hey man thankx for the call I may need ya help with this 68 I found today i'll give ya a call prob this weekend


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2008, 03:57 PM~9814748
> *thanks carnal
> *


  Just Looking out for a fellow lowrider :biggrin: . And got some good news today from my school that i will be graduating this year from high school :biggrin: .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jan 29 2008, 11:27 PM~9818838-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey man thankx for the call I may need ya help with this 68 I found today i'll give ya a call prob this weekend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hit me up Mike... :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jan 30 2008, 12:03 AM~9819128
> * Just Looking out for a fellow lowrider :biggrin: .  And got some good news today from my school that i will be graduating this year from high school :biggrin: .
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE !


----------



## emhomie626

DAMN, ALL THIS DRAMA!! SORRY FOR WHAT U ARE GOIN THRU!! GLAD TO HEAR U GOT A JALE!! GOOD LUCK AND HOPEFULLY VATO WON'T BURN YOU!! JUST SEND THE 68 MAFIA AFTER HIM! I BREAK KNEE CAPS!! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :angel:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2008, 01:11 PM~9803652
> * TO DUEZ, since you chose not to be "contacted", I'm putting this out there for you to see.....
> "Whats up Johnathan, give me an update dude.  I haven't heard from you as to what's up with my ride. I'm getting tired of it to tell you the truth. You posted up somewhere that you haven't touched the car since Dec 23rd. You were the one that said you were gonna get back on it after new years. Is that the case or is it still collecting dust? I think i've been more than fair in giving you time despite the incorrect completion dates you've promised me. I need to know today or tomorrow what you plan on doing.  I hope you dont expect to start on the car a week before I go pick it up. Cause i aint about to go through the same BS you put me through a month ago. If you dont intend to finish the car let me know today so I can find someone else that will.
> 
> Here are the are the two options you have:
> 
> 1) have the car ready as you promised March 1st.
> 
> 2) tell me today or tomorrow if you aren't gonna finish it so I can pick up. If thats the case I need you to put the car back together as soon as possible. Put all the paint supplies you bought in a box and put them in the trunk. Nothing better be missing.
> 
> You have my cell #.
> *


Sorry to see all this happen to you Sin, you'd think that all the drama would have made him pull through on his promise. Some fellas have no shame :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Jan 30 2008, 01:30 PM~9822952
> *DAMN, ALL THIS DRAMA!!  SORRY FOR WHAT U ARE GOIN THRU!!  GLAD TO HEAR U GOT A JALE!!  GOOD LUCK AND HOPEFULLY VATO WON'T BURN YOU!!  JUST SEND THE 68 MAFIA AFTER HIM!  I BREAK KNEE CAPS!! :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :angel:
> *


 :0 and Monte Carlo Mafia will stomp a mud hole in his ass :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2008, 06:24 PM~9814969
> *doing the same thing I was doing before. Working for another bank doing fraud and security. Making sure no employee has sticky fingers.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SHOW & GO 214

*Check out some our work>>>* Sin7_http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic


----------



## SHOW & GO 214

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 15 2007, 03:03 PM~9235200
> *Picked up my grill ........
> BEFORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Here's an update on the paint and body for all those that are following my thread....... 

So I hit up Duez on tuesday to let him know that someone else was gonna come pick up the car that could finish. And I get a text back saying, " your done dealing with me when I finish your car". :uh: I thought that shit was funny. Then I get another text that says, "you try and take your car from me before March 1st and I'll file a mechanics lien on it". Now that was even funnier. :uh: I've never in my life seen someone threaten to put a mechanics lein on an UNFINISHED job ! 

I pretty much told Duez that i was done dealing with him. At this point I aint even trippin about the money I already gave him. I'm sure its already spent on something else. I'm just ready to move on and get my ride done. But even with that being said, I'm gonna give him till March 1st like I generously gave him back in December. If I had to put my money on it, I can already tell you that it won't be done. Sad but true. I've said it before, I'm waiting for Duez to prove me wrong once and for all. I doubt its gonna happen. 

I was told by him in my face that he would get back on it right after New Years. Well New years was a month ago and my ride is just sitting in the same spot I left it. I predict that one of two things is gonna happen.

The two months I gave him was a waste of time and the car will be in this same condition.











or 2) He's gonna start on it the last week of febuary. Which i clearly told him it better not happen.*


----------



## zooter86

I got to go thru that bullshit last year. now I'm working on learning bodywork and paint. fuck the shops after that I'll figure out how to do it myself, I find I get a lot less bullshit from myself


----------



## 801Rider

:nosad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Feb 1 2008, 07:33 AM~9839702-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got to go thru that bullshit last year. now I'm working on learning bodywork and paint. fuck the shops after that I'll figure out how to do it myself, I find I get a lot less bullshit from myself
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned my lesson homie.... But this wasn't any shop i was dealing with. It was an individual.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Feb 1 2008, 07:35 AM~9839708
> *:nosad:
> *


x2






Man the good ol days


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 1 2008, 08:28 AM~9839688
> *Here's an update on the paint and body for all those that are following my thread.......
> 
> "you try and take your car from me before March 1st and I'll file a mechanics lien on it". Now that was even funnier. :uh: I've never in my life seen someone threaten to put a mechanics lein on an UNFINISHED job !
> 
> *


*

lol........ :uh: MABE HE WANTs TO PUT A MECHANIC LIEN ON IT TO FINSH IT ? 
:dunno: 


OR CUES HE LEFT SOME TOOL'S IN THE BACK SEAT !

OR CUES HE WANTS TO FILM A GIRL FOR BANG BUS BACK THERE...

OR CUES HE THINK'S HE DROP 2 DIMES AND A STICK ON GUN IN BETWEEN THE SEATS

OR CUES HE HAD TO PUT $2 GAS IN TEH TANK TO MOVE IT AROUND 

OR CUES HE JUST FOUND OUT THAT BONDO IS THE NEW GOLD AND WANTS THE CAR TO GET RICH

lol.............................*


----------



## lone star

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 10:00 AM~9840319
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 1 2008, 01:30 PM~9841953
> *
> *


He's implying that sucks because your car still isn't done....


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM HOMIE,PUES AVER QUE PASA...... :nosad:.......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 1 2008, 01:44 PM~9842041-->
> 
> 
> 
> He's implying that sucks because your car still isn't done....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66wita6_@Feb 1 2008, 03:24 PM~9842786
> *DAMM HOMIE,PUES AVER QUE PASA...... :nosad:.......
> *


i know huh


----------



## Loco 61

:uh: :biggrin: Hey Man Have A Goood Weekend Drink U A Couple U'll Be Alright For A Day Or Two Just dont Drink To Much :barf:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Fuck him :biggrin: ass holes like that deserve to be broke and die alone :angry: :biggrin: . I wouldn't give him till march first i'd go down there get my ranfla and tow it home, and he if did put a mechanics lien on me i'd say he didn't even work on it, all he did was sit on his ass and say he was working on it.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 1 2008, 12:30 PM~9841953
> *
> *


i hate being at the mercy of someone else when it comes to getting shit done. so i know how u feel.


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 03:10 PM~9843530
> *i hate being at the mercy of someone else when it comes to getting shit done. so i know how u feel.
> *


x2............. id just get the car man .. he keeps saying it needs alot of work and he hasnt touch the since X-mas . like you said try and do it all in weeks . you will just have to do it all agin anyways to his problems and the stuff he didnt touch ..


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 1 2008, 09:02 AM~9839791
> *Man the good ol days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know how u feel i had my car painted by some guy that could never get it done a month pass by my 63 was in the same place same way and when he got ti painted he didnt paint it right so i took it back to him took another month went still wasnt right so since he couldnt paint that color i told him to paint it black instead ill be back in a week to pick up. i went a week later to pick it up it had a small bubble on the roof and it looks like it needs more clear. i was tired of it so i just took it home peeled out aint takking it back there more ill goo look for another shop that will do the job right. i hope u get it back done soon i know how it feels like your loosing all that time that you could done something to it


----------



## ~TRU~

LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT DOMINIC TO FINISH IT ,ITS AT HIS SHOP ANY WAYS 2800 AND IT COULD BE DONE.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

HERES AN UPDATE FOR EVERYBODY:WE MADE THIS AGREEMENT IN JAN. LOUIS IS COVERED COME MARCH 1ST....AFTER I GET BACK FROM PHX MARCH 3RD IF THE RIDE ISNT DONE ILL BE GOING TO GET IT AND FINISH IT. JUS RELAX LOUIS EVERYTHING WILL B FINE, U HAVE MY WORD ULL BE ROLLING BY SPRING SUMMER THE LATEST. I GURANTEE I GET THAT CAR IN MY POSSESION AND FINISHED W LITTLE OR NO TROUBLE......BUT WILL USE ANY MEANS NESSESARY TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM IN EVERY ASPECT FROM REPO TO COMPLETION


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

I COULD B WRONG BUT I THINK HELL GET IT DONE BY MARCH


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 3 2008, 09:36 PM~9857503
> *HERES AN UPDATE FOR EVERYBODY:WE MADE THIS AGREEMENT IN JAN. LOUIS IS COVERED COME MARCH 1ST....AFTER I GET BACK FROM PHX MARCH 3RD IF THE RIDE ISNT DONE ILL BE GOING TO GET IT AND FINISH IT. JUS RELAX LOUIS EVERYTHING WILL B FINE, U HAVE MY WORD ULL BE ROLLING BY SPRING SUMMER THE LATEST. I GURANTEE I GET THAT CAR IN MY POSSESION AND FINISHED W LITTLE OR NO TROUBLE......BUT WILL USE ANY MEANS NESSESARY TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM IN EVERY ASPECT FROM REPO TO COMPLETION
> *


----------



## johnny coconut

Mechanics lein? Sounds like an empty threat to me. If hes not a legit shop all you have to counter with is getting the health dept and dnr involved for painting without proper permits, hazardous disposal, etc, and the IRS for not reporting his "mechanics" income. This situation is starting to piss ME off. Ive been there a few times too and damn it sucks.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Big thanks to all the homies following my thread. The comments and personal PM's. As well as all the true riders that are doing all they can to help me. 
Albuquerque is definately showing love. Got alot of people out there with their ears to the door. 

Spero thanks homie for keeping me updated and doing what you can to not let my ride come back unfinished. 

Dom, I'm not sure if you come on layitlow but thanks for letting my car sit at your shop. 

To my homie Erick (wickedcustoms) thanks bro for being patient with your parts. They're on their way  . *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by emhomie13+Jan 30 2008, 12:30 PM~9822952-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN, ALL THIS DRAMA!!  SORRY FOR WHAT U ARE GOIN THRU!!  GLAD TO HEAR U GOT A JALE!!  GOOD LUCK AND HOPEFULLY VATO WON'T BURN YOU!!  JUST SEND THE 68 MAFIA AFTER HIM!  I BREAK KNEE CAPS!! :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN :0 I NEED TO CALL ONE OF MY CRIMIES THAT OWES ME A FAVOR :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Feb 4 2008, 09:03 AM~9861093
> *Big thanks to all the homies following my thread. The comments and personal PM's. As well as all the true riders that are doing all they can to help me.
> Albuquerque is definately showing love. Got alot of people out there with their ears to the door.
> 
> Spero thanks homie for keeping me updated and doing what you can to not let my ride come back unfinished.
> 
> Dom, I'm not sure if you come on layitlow but thanks for letting my car sit at your shop.
> 
> To my homie Erick (wickedcustoms) thanks bro for being patient with your parts. They're on their way  .
> *




 DONT TRIP HOMIE COMO TE DIJE I REALLY AINT TRIPPING ON IT I JUST HOPE YOU GET YOUR CAR BACK AND DONE RIGHT NOT NO MICKY MOUSE SHIT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN , I WISH I WAS CLOSER I WOULD OF WORKED WITH YOUR RIDE AND HAD IT DONE HOMIE


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 66wita6

GOOD LUCK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*TTMFT*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

66wita6 Feb 4 2008, 04:44 PM | | Post #1825 

PURO SANTANERO!

Posts: 4,265
Joined: Sep 2003
From: SO. CALI...<=PURO SANTANA AQUI=>
Car Club: SANTANA C.C IV LIFE!




GOOD LUCK HOMIE 


--------------------

SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB REPPIN DA 714 24/7
BUILT WITH PRIDE ,RIDE WITH HONOR 
COMMENTS MADE BY THIS RYDER FALL UPON HIM ,AND NOT HIS CLUB....
"OUR PLAQUES ARE EARNED,NOT GIVEN OUT"...........UCE 
...."THIS IS NOT A HOBBY, A SPORT OR A PASTTIME, THIS IS MY LIFESTYLE"............LOWRIDERLIFE
RYDE IN PEACE 66LOU

*68 IMPALA MAFIA*.........NAH,JUST ROLLING 60'S.....66,66,68... 





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## scrappin68

:0 :0


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: SUM OF MY JENTE STARTED TO TRIP,WHEN I POSTED THAT ,THEY KNOW BETTER BOUT ME HOW I ROLL,SO I JUST ADDED ON TO IT,DON'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO THE "68 IMPALA MAFIA" FAMILIA,BTW ,ITS ONLY MY DAILY,BUT IN REALITY ,IT BELONGS TO MY SON.....








uffin:


----------



## 66wita6

BTW,STILL PUSHIN FOR THE HOMIE TO GET HIS RYDE BACK :scrutinize:


----------



## 66wita6

ANY INFO?


----------



## geovela86

What up Sin, How are things going? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

any updates sin


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Forgiven 63

I think this Topic should be *PIN*ed


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 11 2008, 03:14 PM~9917608
> *I think this Topic should be  PINed
> *


x2


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

uffin: uffin: i used to own a 68 like that they got hella back seat space saved me hella motel fees good luck on your ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2008, 09:15 PM~9678283
> *man the missing persons unit works quick out there in tejas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




is sin missin again?????


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Feb 12 2008, 07:30 PM~9927821
> *is sin missin again?????
> *



x2


----------



## scrappin68

:0 :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Feb 12 2008, 09:30 PM~9927821-->
> 
> 
> 
> is sin missin again?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 10:05 PM~9928153
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Feb 13 2008, 12:24 AM~9929696
> *:0  :dunno:
> *



I think this is a conspiracy, The Goverment has Sin and his 68 hostage....

It a Goverment Cover UP that is code named " F#@% a doRkY banker " 
it's part of the Roswell UFO thing and the BUSH administration .....
It all ties back to UFO's and 9-11 

Duze Paid is just a pon in this whole thing, it's bigger then Duez Paid...
Bigger then the New Mexico - Texas connection.......
It may be the biggest Cover Up .... Since " JFK " *Dallas* and Roswell *"New Mexico"*

It all makes since if you think about it ! ! ! ! ! ! !


I for one Think Sin and his 68 or being held without there will..... !

The Sin7 that log on a few weeks ago, WAS'nt Luis It was a Fake
I think it was a Human look a-like Robot that was programed to 
think and look like Luis but it wasnt him ! ! ! ! ! ! !

*I tell you it's a Cover Up.......... Just think about it ! ! ! ! ! ! !

WE WILL NEVER SEE THE DOKYIE BANKER AGIN ! 

*












*FREE SIN7 !*


----------



## Forgiven 63

*FREE SIN7 !*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 13 2008, 10:02 AM~9932090
> *I think this is a conspiracy, The Goverment has Sin and his 68 hostage....
> 
> It a Goverment Cover UP that is code named " F#@% a doRkY banker "
> it's part of the Roswell UFO thing and the BUSH administration .....
> It all ties back to UFO's and 9-11
> 
> Duze Paid is just a pon in this whole thing, it's bigger then Duez Paid...
> Bigger then the New Mexico - Texas connection.......
> It may be the biggest Cover Up .... Since " JFK " Dallas and Roswell "New Mexico"
> 
> It all makes since if you think about it ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> I for one Think Sin and his 68 or being held without there will..... !
> 
> The Sin7 that log on a few weeks ago,  WAS'nt Luis It was a Fake
> I think it was a Human look a-like Robot that was programed to
> think and look like Luis but it wasnt him ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> I tell you it's a Cover Up.......... Just think about it    ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> WE WILL NEVER SEE THE DOKYIE BANKER AGIN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREE SIN7 !
> *


 hno: :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

I guess spy picks are out the question


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 13 2008, 09:02 AM~9932090
> *I think this is a conspiracy, The Goverment has Sin and his 68 hostage....
> 
> It a Goverment Cover UP that is code named " F#@% a doRkY banker "
> it's part of the Roswell UFO thing and the BUSH administration .....
> It all ties back to UFO's and 9-11
> 
> Duze Paid is just a pon in this whole thing, it's bigger then Duez Paid...
> Bigger then the New Mexico - Texas connection.......
> It may be the biggest Cover Up .... Since " JFK " Dallas and Roswell "New Mexico"
> 
> It all makes since if you think about it ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> I for one Think Sin and his 68 or being held without there will..... !
> 
> The Sin7 that log on a few weeks ago,  WAS'nt Luis It was a Fake
> I think it was a Human look a-like Robot that was programed to
> think and look like Luis but it wasnt him ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> I tell you it's a Cover Up.......... Just think about it    ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> WE WILL NEVER SEE THE DOKYIE BANKER AGIN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREE SIN7 !
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this ***** here


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 13 2008, 08:02 AM~9932090
> *I think this is a conspiracy, The Goverment has Sin and his 68 hostage....
> 
> It a Goverment Cover UP that is code named " F#@% a doRkY banker "
> it's part of the Roswell UFO thing and the BUSH administration .....
> It all ties back to UFO's and 9-11
> 
> Duze Paid is just a pon in this whole thing, it's bigger then Duez Paid...
> Bigger then the New Mexico - Texas connection.......
> It may be the biggest Cover Up .... Since " JFK " Dallas and Roswell "New Mexico"
> 
> It all makes since if you think about it ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> I for one Think Sin and his 68 or being held without there will..... !
> 
> The Sin7 that log on a few weeks ago,  WAS'nt Luis It was a Fake
> I think it was a Human look a-like Robot that was programed to
> think and look like Luis but it wasnt him ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> I tell you it's a Cover Up.......... Just think about it    ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> WE WILL NEVER SEE THE DOKYIE BANKER AGIN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREE SIN7 !
> *


x2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

:roflmao: :roflmao:---- X-68 files ...


----------



## BennyHill

:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Feb 13 2008, 07:19 PM~9935759-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Feb 13 2008, 11:46 PM~9938074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:---- X-68 files ...
> *



Sin was a 68 Mafia Member ...... As a Member yall should spread the word !


*FREE-SIN7*


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 14 2008, 06:42 AM~9940033
> *Sin was a 68 Mafia Member ...... As a Member yall should spread the word !
> FREE-SIN7
> *



x2



*FREE SIN7*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 14 2008, 06:42 AM~9940033
> *Sin was a 68 Mafia Member ...... As a Member yall should spread the word !
> FREE-SIN7
> *


WE SHOULD BUT WE HAVE HIM HIDDING OUT :0 HE HAD TO PROVE HIS LOYALTY TO US :0 :0 ..........NOW HIS A TRUE MEMBER TOOK ONE OUR ENEMIES OUT AND NOW HIS HIDDING OUT :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2008, 11:46 AM~9940889
> *WE SHOULD BUT WE HAVE HIM HIDDING OUT :0  HE HAD TO PROVE HIS LOYALTY TO US :0  :0  ..........NOW HIS A TRUE MEMBER TOOK ONE OUR ENEMIES OUT AND NOW HIS HIDDING OUT  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



blood in blood out ................  

Lets not speak on this to much the goverment is watching .................. :scrutinize:


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 14 2008, 08:53 AM~9940945
> *blood in blood out ................
> 
> Lets not speak on this to much the goverment is watching .................. :scrutinize:
> *



This is much greater than the govt.

Sin7 is the govt hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 14 2008, 01:46 PM~9941873
> *This is much greater than the govt.
> 
> Sin7 is the govt hno:
> *



*  ***** - NOW THATS JUST CRAZY TALK !*


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 14 2008, 10:48 AM~9941888
> *    ***** - NOW THATS JUST CRAZY TALK !
> *


:yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

68 IMPALA


:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BennyHill

*Sin should've just done his own work..... Found these pics of him doing his regal last year. The one he traded for the 68' * :0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 14 2008, 07:22 PM~9944732
> *Sin should've just done his own work..... Found these pics of him doing his regal last year. The one he traded for the 68'  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## BennyHill

*Found some more........ *












BEFORE:











AFTER:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 14 2008, 06:22 PM~9944732
> *Sin should've just done his own work..... Found these pics of him doing his regal last year. The one he traded for the 68'  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  homie Sin got some skillz actually working on cars ,all Duez ever posted up was a picture of bondo dust and a snow board :uh:


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 14 2008, 06:09 PM~9945147
> * homie Sin got some skillz actually working on cars ,all Duez ever posted up was a picture of bondo dust and a snow board :uh:
> *



:roflmao: it wasn't bondo dust, it was that dust on the 68' from not being touched !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 14 2008, 07:14 PM~9945198
> *:roflmao: it wasn't bondo dust, it was that dust on the 68' from not being touched !
> *


hell yeah collecting dust from sitting there


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 14 2008, 06:22 PM~9944732
> *Sin should've just done his own work..... Found these pics of him doing his regal last year. The one he traded for the 68'  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  theres more progress in these 2 pictures than Duez has had in the last 7 months


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 14 2008, 07:22 PM~9945267
> * theres more progress in these 2 pictures than Duez has had in the last 7 months
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 14 2008, 06:14 PM~9945198
> *:roflmao: it wasn't bondo dust, it was that dust on the 68' from not being touched !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 14 2008, 06:22 PM~9945267
> * theres more progress in these 2 pictures than Duez has had in the last 7 months
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

so is this car going to be done in two weeks? :biggrin:


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 15 2008, 12:46 AM~9947597
> *so is this car going to be done in two weeks? :biggrin:
> *


*My money is on "NO" *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 15 2008, 08:07 AM~9947948
> *My money is on "NO"
> *



I got $20 on  *HELL NO * ! ! ! !


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 15 2008, 05:11 AM~9947959
> *I got $20 on  HELL NO  ! ! ! !
> *


:werd:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 14 2008, 08:53 AM~9940945-->
> 
> 
> 
> blood in blood out ................
> 
> Lets not speak on this to much the goverment is watching .................. :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 10:46 AM~9941873
> *This is much greater than the govt.
> 
> Sin7 is the govt hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :yes: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 14 2008, 10:48 AM~9941888
> *    ***** - NOW THATS JUST CRAZY TALK !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 15 2008, 06:11 AM~9947959
> *I got $20 on  HELL NO  ! ! ! !
> *


I'll put 40 on NO


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 15 2008, 01:46 AM~9947597
> *so is this car going to be done in two weeks? :biggrin:
> *


does a bear shit in the woods?
Hell NO


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 03:12 PM~9950795
> *does a bear shit in the woods?
> Hell NO
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:12 PM~9950795
> *does a bear shit in the woods?
> Hell NO
> *



what up Jr. you in Dallas or what !


The Vato Sin going to get Owned agin !, I dont even know why he keeps on giveing more time...... The 68 will be done when cops fly ! ! 

I got a better chance of banging Jackie the weather lady then that car being painted.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:12 PM~9950795
> *does a bear shit in the woods?
> Hell NO
> *



* :uh: 

Hey Jr..... I heard That Bear's Do Shit In The Wood's And Wipe There Ass With A
Puffy White Rabit............ That How Skunks Are Born !*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 15 2008, 02:23 PM~9950873
> * :uh:
> 
> Hey Jr.....  I heard That Bear's Do Shit In The Wood's And Wipe There Ass With A
> Puffy White Rabit............ That How Skunks Are Born !
> *


this ***** here
they shit in the river


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:25 PM~9950882
> *this ***** here
> they shit in the river
> *



I call B S on that ! if a bear had to take a shit that fool wouldnt be looking for a 
river that mother fucker would take a shit and just grab the first puffy thing he see's to wipe his ass !



shit in the river ? ! ?....... *que chingos es THAT ! .... A River ! ... Pinche Vato !*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 15 2008, 02:38 PM~9950978
> *I call B S  on that !  if a bear had to take a shit that fool wouldnt be looking for a
> river that mother fucker would take a shit and just grab the first puffy thing he see's to wipe his ass !
> shit in the river  ? ! ?....... que chingos es THAT ! ....  A River ! ...  Pinche Vato !
> *


yeah homie they shit in the river and wipe there ass with a fish


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 02:39 PM~9950984
> *yeah homie they shit in the river and wipe there ass with a fish
> *


seen that shit on animal planet


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Feb 15 2008, 04:39 PM~9950984-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah homie they shit in the river and wipe there ass with a fish
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:40 PM~9950992
> *seen that shit on animal planet
> *



:uh: 
:uh: 

That makes sence...... A fish is allready wet so it's like wipeing your ass with a baby wipe..

Animal Planet ........... This ****** here be watching Animal Planet ! MASS PUTO !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 15 2008, 02:43 PM~9951010
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> 
> That makes sence...... A fish is allready wet so it's like wipeing your ass with a baby wipe..
> 
> Animal Planet ........... This ****** here be watching Animal Planet !  MASS PUTO !
> *


the bear was saying that will buff out


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

YOU VATOS ARE A TRIP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:48 PM~9951057
> *the bear was saying that will buff out
> *



*Yea but you got to use the good stuff..............  *


----------



## 214monte

anyone of you homies ever see a time lapse video should of done one with 68 at Duez house collecting dust :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:55 PM~9951112
> *anyone of you homies ever see a time lapse video should of done one with 68 at Duez house collecting dust :0
> *



*wouldnt of worked out........... the begining would look like the end !*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 02:55 PM~9951112
> *anyone of you homies ever see a time lapse video should of done one with 68 at Duez house collecting dust :0
> *


and at the end of the video all you would see is a mountain of dust and no car


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:57 PM~9951127
> *and at the end of the video all you would see is a mountain of dust and no car
> *


*
:roflmao: and sin in the background looking for his car ...............



Pour *****........... Should of just took it to Maco*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 15 2008, 02:58 PM~9951138
> *
> :roflmao:  and sin in the background looking for his car ...............
> Pour *****........... Should of just took it to Maco
> *


and got the presidential finish $199


----------



## 214monte

Duez should just hang up his snow boards i mean spray gun


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 04:59 PM~9951145
> *and got the presidential finish $199
> *



later homie Iam going home............. 

*
SIN *......... If this was a movie Chris Tucker would of just poped in the screen
and said *" You got owned the Fuck Out ***** ! "*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 05:01 PM~9951151
> *Duez should just hang up his snow boards i mean spray gun
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 02:57 PM~9951127
> *and at the end of the video all you would see is a mountain of dust and no car
> *


shit thers probably more dust clogged up in Duez spraygun from not using it :uh:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 03:02 PM~9951159
> *shit thers probably more dust clogged up in Duez spraygun from not using it :uh:
> *


shit that fuckers probably never been used and still in the box


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

:roflmao: :roflmao: ......


----------



## 801Rider

*"68' Impala Fastback, My new ride.... Boy what a day !!!!"*

Poor Sin didn't realize how many day's he would wind up having :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 05:03 PM~9951162
> *shit that fuckers probably never been used and still in the box
> *


 Thats not true homie he painted a model car the other day .......

It looked Bad Ass ! ! ! Decal's and everything !


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 16 2008, 12:03 AM~9955479
> *Thats not true homie he painted a model car the other day .......
> 
> It looked Bad Ass ! ! !  Decal's and everything !
> *


let me guess he started it and someone else finished it :uh:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 11:21 PM~9955613
> *let me guess he started it and someone else finished it :uh:
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 15 2008, 05:03 PM~9951162
> *shit that fuckers probably never been used and still in the box
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 16 2008, 01:21 AM~9955613
> *let me guess he started it and someone else finished it :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BennyHill

*ALERT: * *1968 IMPALA IS M.I.A*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 18 2008, 08:43 AM~9969298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALERT:  1968 IMPALA IS M.I.A
> *



Look's like it got 3" of bondo too ! :0


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 16 2008, 12:21 AM~9955613
> *let me guess he started it and someone else finished it :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

LUIS A.K.A. SIN7 HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED AND HIS 68 IMPALA IS HELD HOSTAGE ANY INFO. ON THEIR WEAR ABOUTS PLEASE CAL THE F.B.I. AT 1-800-LOW-LOWS


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 18 2008, 06:43 AM~9969298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALERT:  1968 IMPALA IS M.I.A
> *


Actually I think you mean a foot of dust and 5'' of bondo :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

If Duez holds on to the 68 any longer its gonna end up in the 
Impala rotting away fest topic :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 18 2008, 02:19 PM~9970984
> *If Duez holds on to the 68 any longer its gonna end up in the
> Impala rotting away fest topic :uh:
> *



:roflmao: going to to be rotting away under a bunch of snow borads and half done model car..... with a brand new paint gun still in the box !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 18 2008, 12:51 PM~9971160
> *:roflmao:  going to to be rotting away under a bunch of snow borads and half done model car.....  with a brand new paint gun still in the box !
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

March isn't that far away now.......Maybe Duez will have it done and Luis will be ridin soon


----------



## 214monte

guess Duez was thinking you paint a snoowboard,model car youve painted it all :0 
It takes skills to change out rusted out quarter panels on model cars


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 18 2008, 04:01 PM~9971604
> *guess Duez was thinking you paint a snoowboard,model car youve painted it all :0
> It takes skills to change out rusted out quarter panels on model cars
> *




:uh: This ******...... 

It is hard you get super glue allover your hands and sometimes you run out of hot gule and mama dont want to take you to the craft store...... 

I tell you it's a dirty bizznizz ! :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 18 2008, 11:19 AM~9970984
> *If Duez holds on to the 68 any longer its gonna end up in the
> Impala rotting away fest topic :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 18 2008, 02:38 PM~9971803
> *:uh: This ******......
> 
> It is hard you get super glue allover your hands and sometimes you run out of hot gule and mama dont want to take you to the craft store......
> 
> I tell you it's a dirty bizznizz !   :biggrin:
> *


bet this ****** superglued his hands together many of times


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 18 2008, 06:28 PM~9972421
> *bet this ****** superglued his hands together many of times
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

el pinche duez superglued his fingers to the keyboard since he spends more time fkn off on layitlow than knocking off the dust off that wackback impala. LOL


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 18 2008, 06:28 PM~9972421
> *bet this ****** superglued his hands together many of times
> *



you remember that movie where some ass hols super glued his hand to his 
cock than took a tape out of the vcr and got the other hand superguled to the tape.










*This is how you pay your duez !*


----------



## Str8crazy80

:roflmao: :roflmao: i saw that movie the other night


----------



## TWEEDY

A few weeks away from pickup... :around:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 19 2008, 04:17 PM~9979498
> *A few weeks away from pickup... :around:
> *



* :uh: A few week's ! ~ it's 11 day's away ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2008, 01:44 PM~9979684
> *  :uh:  A few week's !  ~  it's 11 day's away ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


*more like 11 days wasted... That car wont be done. *  

*This ***** Sin gonna have to find someone else. *







*BUT, ***** Duez gonna own some muthafuckas if that bitch IS finished !! Myself included*hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 19 2008, 05:01 PM~9979856
> *more like 11 days wasted... That car wont be done.
> 
> This ***** Sin gonna have to find someone else.
> BUT, ***** Duez gonna own some muthafuckas if that bitch IS finished !! Myself includedhno:
> *



:uh: :twak: :ugh: :burn: :around: :scrutinize: :happysad:  :wow: :loco:  :nicoderm: 


:|


----------



## ricndaregal

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 cant wait to see what happens in the end :0 am i gonna have to make another milk carton with sinz7 and the 68 on it again :0 :0 ;0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 12:35 PM~9986278
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 cant wait to see what happens in the end :0 am i gonna have to make another milk carton with sinz7 and the 68 on it again :0 :0 ;0
> *



*No Nest the 68 s going to the Impalas rotting away topic 
and sin goes on the OWNED list !*


*let me back track..... the last year .........*


----------



## Forgiven 63

Now for what I've been waiting for !!!! [/b]
* PAINT AND BODY ! *

The homie DUEZPAID drove out from New Mexico to pick up the 68' ! Even made the trip out here with his lady (Burque Ruca) and his little boy. Now that's a business man   
Here he is watching me drive it up the trailer..... <span style=\'color:red\'>hey Duez, why you standing far away homie? Did it scare you when the board flew out and the whole rear end slammed on the trailer ???  :0  :0 


















*DOUBLE CHECKING EVERYTHING:*









*Getting ready to leave:*

















*SEE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS HOMIE !!! :*








[/b][/quote]


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Sep 25 2007, 02:10 AM~8864785-->
> 
> 
> 
> We made it back!!!  Took a little longer then expected but you car will be at the shop tomorrow.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 09:40 AM~8865590
> *Thats how the Homie DUEZ does business
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 10:51 AM~8866018
> *x2
> 
> Duez, post progress pics here.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 07:22 AM~8958447
> *:nono: Duez has been busy with Vegas. Oh yeah then he passed away over the weekend but then came back to life (inside joke). The homie is supposed to get cracking today :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 06:47 PM~8979992
> *Cool. DUEZPAID started on it today. So he'll be posting pics as the days/weeks go by  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 01:25 PM~9014436
> *paint prison homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 01:47 PM~9014572
> *yeah doing time
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 03:29 AM~9020280
> *:yessad: Gonna go home tatted.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 05:46 PM~9059153
> *I'll post some better pics tomorrow. I should be caught up with all my other work by wednesday too, so it'll start moving a lot faster.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 26 2007, 09:21 PM~9092215
> *I talked to Duez a few hours ago and he was telling me that he started to cut the rear 1/4's only to find the original 1/4 underneath !!!! So whoever patched it up initially just welded a new 1/4 on top of the old one  :uh:  :angry: .....
> 
> Can't wait to see this.... Post pics DUEZ.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 11:35 AM~9986278
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 cant wait to see what happens in the end :0 am i gonna have to make another milk carton with sinz7 and the 68 on it again :0 :0 ;0
> *


Whats up Ric.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 11:46 AM~9986349
> *
> *



q-vo david


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 19 2008, 04:01 PM~9979856
> *more like 11 days wasted... That car wont be done.
> 
> This ***** Sin gonna have to find someone else.
> BUT, ***** Duez gonna own some muthafuckas if that bitch IS finished !! Myself includedhno:
> *


*we'll see homeboy. I'm just ready get all this over with. Haven't talked to Duez since the beginning of Feb. Hopefully he keeps his word and I can head out next weekend.....

We'll see what happens in a week a half.*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

sin7 is back back again what up luis


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 20 2008, 03:28 PM~9987364-->
> 
> 
> 
> q-vo david
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 03:31 PM~9987383
> *we'll see homeboy. I'm just ready get all this over with. Haven't talked to Duez since the beginning of Feb. Hopefully he keeps his word and I can head out next weekend.....
> 
> We'll see what happens in a week a half.
> *



Wat up Luis......

***** All I can Say is I hope you find out %100 that your ride is ready before 
you go all the way to New Mexico *AGIN* .

Regardless I think the 68 should come back done or Not !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 02:33 PM~9987395
> *sin7 is back back again what up luis
> *


just the man i wanted to see ..... 

You gonna pass out when you see what i sent you for waiting patiently for the parts homie.....  68' impala mafia looking out for each other.

You should get it this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

edit: you should get the parts this weekend.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 12:35 PM~9987412
> *just the man i wanted to see .....
> 
> You gonna pass out when you see what i sent you for waiting patiently for the parts homie.....   68' impala mafia looking out for each other.
> 
> You should get it this weekend  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 02:34 PM~9987407
> *Wat up Luis......
> 
> ***** All I can Say is I hope you find out %100 that your ride is ready before
> you go all the way to New Mexico AGIN .
> 
> Regardless I think the 68 should come back done or Not !
> *


there's a few avenues I got lined up in case shit doesn't happen. But i feel you homie, the 68' needs to come back home. Its been 6 months of nothing but run around.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 02:37 PM~9987428
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE
> *



it was the LEAST i could do


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 12:35 PM~9987419
> *edit: you should get the parts this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*like my wife said to me the other day, " you should of just lef the car the way it was. Better to have an ugly running impala than no impala at all". 

She's right too... It need work but at least i knew i could come home to this sight everyday....*










*
i haven't stepped foot in my garage to tool around since i got back from new mexico.....*


----------



## Forgiven 63

WTF !

MUst feel good to know your 68 was on top on the list Luis ...........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 02:59 PM~9987592
> *WTF !
> 
> MUst feel good to know your 68 was on top on the list Luis ...........
> *


i know homie...... crazy shit. :uh: 


Can't get ahold of Duez either. PM's are blocked. No reply to my texts.......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 04:03 PM~9987638
> *i know homie...... crazy shit.  :uh:
> Can't get ahold of Duez either. PM's are blocked. No reply to my texts.......
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*
***** Blocked your Number ! *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 20 2008, 12:38 PM~9987439-->
> 
> 
> 
> it was the LEAST i could do
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 12:59 PM~9987592
> *WTF !
> 
> MUst feel good to know your 68 was on top on the list Luis ...........
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: i told you go get your ride homie i dont think its going to be ready


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:05 PM~9987667
> *:nosad:  :nosad: i told you go get your ride homie i dont think its going to be ready
> *



I'm riding out next weekend.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 01:10 PM~9987716
> *I'm riding out next weekend.
> *


MAN I REALLY HOPE IM WRONG HOMIE SERIO I HOPE YOUR RIDE IS DONE :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:12 PM~9987744
> *MAN I REALLY HOPE IM WRONG HOMIE SERIO I HOPE YOUR RIDE IS DONE :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


i'm not expecting miracles......


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 12:28 PM~9987360
> *Whats up Ric.....
> 
> 
> *


chillin homie just checkin back in with the homies stuck in the project section. aye but tell me this sin how you gonna let a 68 impala sit for 5 years and work on it like a turtle but pick up a fleetwood and have it lifted an ready for paint in less then 6 months :no: :no: i might have to do a sin7 and trade my regal for a 68 to show wicked how to get er done right :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 03:16 PM~9987777
> *chillin homie just checkin back in with the homies stuck in the project section. aye but tell me this duez how you gonna let a 68 impala sit for 5 years and work on it like a turtle but pick up a fleetwood and have it lifted an ready for paint in less then 6 months :no: :no: i might have to do a sin7 and trade my regal for a 68 to show wicked how to get er done right :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 01:16 PM~9987777
> *chillin homie just checkin back in with the homies stuck in the project section. aye but tell me this duez how you gonna let a 68 impala sit for 5 years and work on it like a turtle but pick up a fleetwood and have it lifted an ready for paint in less then 6 months :no: :no: i might have to do a sin7 and trade my regal for a 68 to show wicked how to get er done right :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


FIRST OF ALL BITCH I AINT DUEZ ALRIGHT :angry: AND SECOND WHEN I FIX OTHER RIDES AND IM GETTING PAID I GET THEM DONE THIS ONE IS MY RIDE AND I CAN TAKE AS MUCH TIME AS I FUCKEN FEEL LIKE IT ALRIGHT BITCH IM THE ONE PUTTING MONEY IN MY RIDE AND UNTIL I SEE YOU PUT MONEY IN MY RIDE THAN DONT SAY SHIT CUZ I DONT NEED YOUR OPINION NUGGA..... AND ABOUT YOU GETTING A 68 :nono: :nono: IT AINT FOR YOU YOU AINT THE IMPALA TYPE OF NUGGA YOU CAN ONLY ROLL G- BODYS IN OTHER WORDS YOU CANT AFFORD IT :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal

who called you lil duez :dunno: i was just sayin wouldnt your fellow 68 mafia members rather see you get the impala done before a fleetwood :0 :0 you keep comparing yourself to duez, you gonna make others start to wonder since we only seen one car get painted, hell at least duez finished a snowboard i cant even get you to start straightening the body out on the pedal car :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 01:16 PM~9987777
> *chillin homie just checkin back in with the homies stuck in the project section. who called you lil duez :dunno: i was just sayin wouldnt your fellow 68 mafia members rather see you get the impala done before a fleetwood :0 :0 you keep comparing yourself to duez, you gonna make others start to wonder since we only seen one car get painted, hell at least duez finished a snowboard i cant even get you to start straightening the body out on the pedal car :0 :0 :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 03:30 PM~9987876
> *who called you lil duez :dunno: i was just sayin wouldnt your fellow 68 mafia members rather see you get the impala done before a fleetwood :0 :0 you keep comparing yourself to duez, you gonna make others start to wonder since we only seen one car get painted, hell at least duez finished a snowboard i cant even get you to start straightening the body out on the pedal car :0 :0 :0
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I predict Duez will come through....


----------



## ricndaregal

shit my bad i was readin my pms on everything goin on and ment to type "tell me this sin...." niggy gotta get all defensive :no:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2008, 04:34 PM~9987895
> *I predict Duez will come through....
> *



That would be Bad Ass ! ... ***** would Own %95 of LayitLow. self inclued.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 01:35 PM~9987908
> *shit my bad i was readin my  pms on everything goin on and ment to type "tell me this sin...."  niggy gotta get all defensive :no:
> *


 :buttkick: IMA STILL HIT A BETTER SWITCH THAN YOU THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 01:36 PM~9987919
> *:buttkick: IMA STILL HIT A BETTER SWITCH THAN YOU THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


just let me know the night before sucka so i could charge up my batteries nucca :angry:*long as my gearhead aint fucked up*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 01:40 PM~9987953
> *just let me know the night before sucka so i could charge up my batteries nucca :angry:long as my gearhead aint fucked up
> *


*
I AINT GOT TO WARN YOUR ASS FOR SHIT A SWITCHED RIDE ALWAYS GOTS TO BE READY FOR A MOFO BITCH *


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 01:43 PM~9987970
> *I AINT GOT TO WARN YOUR ASS FOR SHIT A SWITCHED RIDE ALWAYS GOTS TO BE READY FOR A MOFO BITCH
> *


 :0 i gotta remember that one for when i pull up to eddies when your ready to drive off :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 01:48 PM~9988014
> *:0  i gotta remember that one for when i pull up to eddies when your ready to drive off :0 :0 :0
> *


AS LONG AS YOU DONT SHOW UP WITH CAPTN SAVE A HOE AKA MI 71 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 01:52 PM~9988056
> *AS LONG AS YOU DONT SHOW UP WITH CAPTN SAVE A HOE AKA MI 71 :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i forgot you practiced on the switched box you used to carry in your car with out the hydraulics :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 01:57 PM~9988086
> *i forgot you practiced on the switched box you used to carry in your car with out the hydraulics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHY YOU BRINGING UP OLD SHIT NUGGA FORGET ABOUT THE PAST THINK OF THE PRESENT WHEN IMA HAND YOUR ASS TO YOU :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 04:57 PM~9988086
> *i forgot you practiced on the switched box you used to carry in your car with out the hydraulics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Homeboy Practicing on the light switch at home......... wife getting mad cues the light keep on going off and on !


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 02:02 PM~9988138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Homeboy Practicing on the light switch at home......... wife getting mad cues the light keep on going off and on !
> *


 :cheesy: NO NUGGA


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 03:36 PM~9987913
> *That would be Bad Ass ! ...      ***** would Own %95 of LayitLow. self inclued.
> *


*
I'll put this out there... If Duez has my ride finished I'll let that fool own the shit out of me for talking shit....but damn am I gonna clown his ass if it aint done.

I'll be the man and take it but he better be ready too. Cause I aint gonna have any mercy.....*


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Feb 20 2008, 01:59 PM~9988111-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh: WHY YOU BRINGING UP OLD SHIT NUGGA FORGET ABOUT THE PAST THINK OF THE PRESENT WHEN IMA HAND YOUR ASS TO YOU  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> save it nucca save it, only thing you doin wit that hand is wipin tears off your face once i serve that azz sucka :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 02:02 PM~9988138
> *:roflmao:
> Homeboy Practicing on the light switch at home......... wife getting mad cues the light keep on going off and on !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 02:05 PM~9988152
> *
> I'll put this out there... If Duez has my ride finished I'll let that fool own the shit out of me for talking shit....but damn am I gonna clown his ass if it aint done.
> 
> I'll be the man and take it but he better be ready too. Cause I aint gonna have any mercy.....
> *


NOW BACK TO YOUR TOPIC...........MY BAD HOMIE WE DONE TOOK OVER YOUR TOPIC WITH OUR BULLSHITING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Feb 20 2008, 03:57 PM~9988086-->
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot you practiced on the switched box you used to carry in your car with out the hydraulics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 04:02 PM~9988138
> *
> Homeboy Practicing on the light switch at home......... wife getting mad cues the light keep on going off and on !
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 04:07 PM~9988164
> *NOW BACK TO YOUR TOPIC...........MY BAD HOMIE WE DONE TOOK OVER YOUR TOPIC WITH OUR BULLSHITING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I aint trippin.... TECHNIQUES and myself used to raid topics left and right....

MINI MAFIA NUCCAS !


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 02:08 PM~9988171
> *I aint trippin.... TECHNIQUES and myself used to raid topics left and right....
> 
> MINI MAFIA NUCCAS !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

we aint raidin we just helpin sin get to 100 pages. we makin layitlow history right here, longest topic with no progress pics on layitlow :0 :0 lol jp sin


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 02:15 PM~9988222
> *we aint raidin we just helpin sin get to 100 pages. we makin layitlow history right here, longest topic with no progress pics on layitlow :0 :0 lol jp sin
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 02:16 PM~9988231
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


  next will be your topic lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 02:18 PM~9988245
> * next will be your topic lol
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## ricndaregal

how is it wicked "dont call me lil duez" reminds me of of blvd knights when that fool says "i aint no chavala" wit a puppy dog face :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 03:03 PM~9987638
> *i know homie...... crazy shit.  :uh:
> Can't get ahold of Duez either. PM's are blocked. No reply to my texts.......
> *



damn, I went through kinda the same shit, but a much smaller level, with a guy from a different nationwide lowrider club. The only way I could get him to aknowledge me was to find him in other topics too, and put his bad bussiness out there. I caught some hate for it, like it was my fault. In the end when he saw I was serious by contacting a local investigator (again, a little different from your situation), he finally came through. He was cool afterwards, but DAMN it was a bitch during the wait. 

good luck, it will be over before you know it.......


----------



## emhomie626

SO, NO UPDATES FOR A WHILE AND NOT EVEN PICS! DAMN, HOMIE YOUR TAKING A BIG GAMBLE AND I THINK YOU HAVE BETTERS ODDS IN VEGAS!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BennyHill

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 20 2008, 02:25 PM~9988299
> *damn, I went through kinda the same shit, but a much smaller level, with a guy from a different nationwide lowrider club. The only way I could get him to aknowledge me was to find him in other topics too, and put his bad bussiness out there. I caught some hate for it, like it was my fault. In the end when he saw I was serious by contacting a local investigator (again, a little different from your situation), he finally came through. He was cool afterwards, but DAMN it was a bitch during the wait.
> 
> good luck, it will be over before you know it.......
> *



shit Sin works for the police ! If push comes to shove he prolly just gotta call in some favors.... That ***** got connections with the FBI too with those bank robberies he investigated..... 

Duez dont wanna fuck with sin on legal grounds. hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Feb 20 2008, 04:15 PM~9988222-->
> 
> 
> 
> we aint raidin we just helpin sin get to 100 pages. we makin layitlow history right here, longest topic with no progress pics on layitlow :0 :0 lol jp sin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 04:26 PM~9988305
> *SO, NO UPDATES FOR A WHILE AND NOT EVEN PICS!  DAMN, HOMIE YOUR TAKING A BIG GAMBLE AND I THINK YOU HAVE BETTERS ODDS IN VEGAS!!  GOOD LUCK!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it homie..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BennyHill_@Feb 20 2008, 06:29 PM~9989485
> *shit Sin works for the police ! If push comes to shove he prolly just gotta call in some favors.... That ***** got connections with the FBI too with those bank robberies he investigated.....
> 
> Duez dont wanna fuck with sin on legal grounds. hno:
> *


for a fool that nobody knows, you sure as hell know alot. :scrutinize:
*
I do have a few connections *


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 02:03 PM~9987638
> *i know homie...... crazy shit.  :uh:
> Can't get ahold of Duez either. PM's are blocked. No reply to my texts.......
> *


i dont even know you but this shit pisses me off :angry: good luck with your ride...hope he comes through :happysad:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Feb 20 2008, 07:29 PM~9989485
> *shit Sin works for the police ! If push comes to shove he prolly just gotta call in some favors.... That ***** got connections with the FBI too with those bank robberies he investigated.....
> 
> Duez dont wanna fuck with sin on legal grounds. hno:
> *



*

***** !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Feb 20 2008, 06:33 PM~9989519
> *i dont even know you but this shit pisses me off :angry: good luck with your ride...hope he comes through :happysad:
> *


Thanks homie....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 06:34 PM~9989526
> *
> 
> ***** !
> *



:guns:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 20 2008, 05:34 PM~9989526
> *
> 
> ***** !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: All you get is a flashlight and a whistle wahahaha


----------



## scrappin68

TTT .....









:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2008, 01:31 PM~9987383
> *we'll see homeboy. I'm just ready get all this over with. Haven't talked to Duez since the beginning of Feb. Hopefully he keeps his word and I can head out next weekend.....
> 
> We'll see what happens in a week a half.
> *


 :0 He's alive, he's alive. good to you on here homie. hope to see you homie, the 68, and the wheel


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 20 2008, 06:51 PM~9989677-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  All you get is a flashlight and a whistle wahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 11:02 PM~9992071
> *TTT .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Feb 21 2008, 12:57 AM~9993123
> *:0 He's alive, he's alive.  good to you on here homie.  hope to see you homie, the 68, and the wheel
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## luxurylows

TTT
If you have to "talk" to get your car back just print this cunt out....
Good luck on the *"repo of your own car"*


----------



## ElMonte74'

:rofl: Ey vato i see you there in anonymos, why you hiding :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* UPDATE: 

With one week away from the deadline of when the car was supposed to be finished for the second time, I got some news...... 

Duez aint picking up my calls and His PM's are blocked. Oh and apparently I'm the "muthafucka" that gave him a "bad name" for talking "shit" behind his back to his "friends". :uh: Man what ever.... Like I said, his work and his so called word speak volumes. I kick myself in the ass for not reading the first big sign of what a joke you are. The day you picked up my car I asked how long it would take to finish it. When he replied "a month" with a straight face I should have sent his ass straight back to new mexico empty handed....I'm done fucking with him just as he's been done since the day he picked up my car..... I'm gonna get my feria back, and I hope you read this Duez. It may take a while but I will get my money back..... And if it aint money i get back, it'll be satisfaction to whatever the fuck happens to you. Cause we all know what goes around comes around. You've stepped on way to many peoples toes and gotten on peoples bad side. No wonder you begged me not to post pics of your house...with shady shit like this, i'd be hiding too.

So where do I go from here?..... I talked to Dom, the owner of the shop where my car has been sitting or should I say abandoned. He said the car hasn't been touched since December and its just sitting in pieces. Front clip off, parts scattered etc. 

I'll be making the trip to Albuquerque next weekend to put my own shit back together and bring her back home. This was a waste of time, 6 months to be exact and money. 

Its shit like this that makes some dudes give up, but fuck that. I aint giving Duez the pleasure to bring me down or stopping my ride from coming out. It'll probably take me another six months to get back on track but the 68' WILL BE DONE. 

After today I'm done talking about the situation. I just hope those of you who have followed this thread since page 9 when he picked up my car can read for yourself who really fucked up here. Read through his posts and tell me who didn't keep their word. 

RICNDAREGAL- Do me a favor and change my topic to "boy what a year". 

SpreadinJealousy- Sorry you got caught up in the mix and you had a huge loss over this too. Your truck and your trailer...And most importantly your shop.

To my all homies here in Dallas - Thanks for all the support. Hugo for letting me borrow your trailer in a drop of a dime. SKIM, you also offered your trailer at all costs. To all the other homies who had my bad when i lost my job.

To all the new homies I made in NEW MEXICO- Its vatos like you guys that make and keep a good name for your city. My hats off to all of you.


Travieso 68 will be completed in 2008. Believe that.*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Deep........REAL deep.


----------



## Forgiven 63

:wow:


----------



## ricndaregal

La La La La *Wait till I get my money right*

ALL IN GOOD TIME SIN uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 22 2008, 10:15 AM~10003438
> *La La La La Wait till I get my money right
> 
> ALL IN GOOD TIME SIN uffin:
> *



 Turn your Volum UP ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 22 2008, 08:56 AM~10003368-->
> 
> 
> 
> Deep........REAL deep.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its real talk homie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 22 2008, 08:57 AM~10003371
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back to the drawing board homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 09:15 AM~10003438
> *La La La La Wait till I get my money right
> 
> ALL IN GOOD TIME SIN uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 22 2008, 09:19 AM~10003459
> *  Turn your Volum UP ! ! !
> *


blowing up my speakers.... :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 22 2008, 07:19 AM~10003459-->
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your Volum UP ! ! !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 07:26 AM~10003500
> *its real talk homie.....
> Back to the drawing board homie
> :roflmao:
> blowing up my speakers.... :roflmao:
> *


THAS WHAT ITS A BOUT uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 22 2008, 09:29 AM~10003517
> *
> THAS WHAT ITS A BOUT uffin:
> *


i aint the first or the last that'll have to deal with this...... Its part of the journey.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 07:30 AM~10003527
> *i aint the first or the last that'll have to deal with this...... Its part of the journey.
> *


YEAH MAYNE, ITS UNFORTUNETE BUT IT'LL MAKE YOU APPRECIATE YOUR CAR MORE WHEN IT IS FINISH, BECAUSE EVERYTHING YOU WENT THROUGH FOR IT uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 10:30 AM~10003527
> *i aint the first or the last that'll have to deal with this...... Its part of the journey.
> *


*
I got to say Luis ........ I like they way your not letting this stop your roll *****.

I rememberd when I was fixing my Monte back in the day, I had to deal with 
my shady ass painter for about a year to end up with what ?

The phone call when he called to tell me someone stole my car...

I tell you, I know how it feels .... You almost loss hope or want to lowride....


But shit homie Look at me NOW ! roll deep in the 63 ....................  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 22 2008, 09:35 AM~10003556
> *
> I got to say Luis ........ I like they way your not letting this stop your roll *****.
> 
> I rememberd when I was fixing my Monte back in the day, I had to deal with
> my shady ass painter for about a year to end up with what ?
> 
> The phone call when he called to tell me someone stole my car...
> 
> I tell you, I know how it feels .... You almost loss hope or want to lowride....
> 
> 
> But shit homie Look at me NOW !    roll deep in the 63 ....................
> *


Thanks bro..... 07' wasn't my year but this year its on. I know now how you felt when your monte got stolen. Maybe my loss isn't as great as your bro but you're right. Shit like this makes you just wanna quit. 

Soon homie, I'll roll the 68' with you know what shinning on my rear window


----------



## luxurylows

Fack Sin7 I was thinkin this cats goin to get out there and that Imp was gonna be straight and glowin... Thats some fuckup shit that it came down to him just waisting your time and money.. This is were the lowrider life and the real riders is a lifestyle not a hobby.. We all know who the real coward is... Its not only a slap in the face but its the whole betrayal thing too.. Were all pullin for you to get that bitch home without any hastles and seein some real daily build up pics... TTT for the IMPALA..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 22 2008, 09:44 AM~10003615
> *Fack Sin7 I was thinkin this cats goin to get out there and that Imp was gonna be straight and glowin... Thats some fuckup shit that it came down to him just waisting your time and money.. This is were the lowrider life and the real riders is a lifestyle not a hobby.. We all know who the real coward is... Its not only a slap in the face but its the whole betrayal thing too.. Were all pullin for you to get that bitch home without any hastles and seein some real daily build up pics... TTT for the IMPALA..
> *


Thanks homie... It'll get back on the grind sooner than later.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*UP FOR SALE: $2500*


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 08:20 AM~10003247
> * UPDATE:
> So where do I go from here?..... I talked to Dom, the owner of the shop where my car has been sitting or should I say abandoned. He said the car hasn't been touched since December and its just sitting in pieces. Front clip off, parts scattered etc.
> *


*


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:*


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 07:56 AM~10003690
> *UP FOR SALE: $2500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam why so cheap?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 10:39 AM~10003581
> *Soon homie, I'll roll the 68' with you know what shinning on my rear window
> *












PM ME *****.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 07:56 AM~10003690
> *UP FOR SALE: $2500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE LUIS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Feb 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10003940-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam why so cheap?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need some feria in my pocket to get the 68' to another painter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 22 2008, 10:39 AM~10003944
> *
> 
> PM ME *****.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2008, 10:49 AM~10004003
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE LUIS
> *


Q-vo Erik. Yeah man I wish i had the funds to do the 64 and 68 but I gotta sacrafice one


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 09:05 AM~10004093
> *Q-vo Erik. Yeah man I wish i had the funds to do the 64 and 68 but I gotta sacrafice one
> *


THATS KOOL HEY I GOT A HOMIE THAT MIGHT BE INTRESTED IN IT HE WILL LET ME KNOW LATER ON TODAY . I'LL HIT YOU UP


----------



## Loco 61

Good Price For That 64... When U Gettin Ur 68 Back??


----------



## ricndaregal

real good price to bad i didnt have the money uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Feb 22 2008, 11:18 AM~10004176-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS KOOL HEY I GOT A HOMIE THAT MIGHT BE INTRESTED IN IT HE WILL LET ME KNOW LATER ON TODAY . I'LL HIT YOU UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 22 2008, 11:21 AM~10004194
> *Good Price For That 64... When U Gettin Ur 68 Back??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to new mexico next week. hows the 61' coming along/
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Feb 22 2008, 11:26 AM~10004224
> *real good price to bad i didnt have the money uffin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 01:05 PM~10004434
> *
> Going to new mexico next week. hows the 61' coming along/
> 
> *


Guess What Its Still At The Painters... LOL Hope He Has It Ready Soon.. Just Cant Wait To Have It Rolling Down The Barrio....  Careful Drivin Up There...


----------



## --JUICE--

i have a trl waiting 4 u just say when :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10004473-->
> 
> 
> 
> Guess What Its Still At The Painters... LOL Hope He Has It Ready Soon.. Just Cant Wait To Have It Rolling Down The Barrio....   Careful Drivin Up There...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he good? Shoot me some info homie.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Feb 22 2008, 12:35 PM~10004592
> *i have a trl waiting 4 u just say when  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 02:05 PM~10004786
> *Is he good? Shoot me some info homie.
> :thumbsup:
> *


His Alright... Just Takes For Ever.... I'll Get His # N PM u...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2008, 01:20 PM~10004874
> *His Alright... Just Takes For Ever.... I'll Get His # N PM u...
> *


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2008, 09:26 AM~10003866
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X agabillion

BurqueRuka :thumbsup: 

Duezpaid :thumbsdown:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 15 2008, 11:46 PM~9955316
> *"68' Impala Fastback, My new ride.... Boy what a day !!!!"
> 
> Poor Sin didn't realize how many day's he would wind up having :angry:
> *


I see Sin changed the topic title :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 07:20 AM~10003247
> * UPDATE:
> 
> With one week away from the deadline of when the car was supposed to be finished for the second time, I got some news......
> 
> Duez aint picking up my calls and His PM's are blocked. Oh and apparently I'm the "muthafucka" that gave him a "bad name" for talking "shit" behind his back to his "friends".  :uh: Man what ever.... Like I said, his work and his so called word speak volumes. I kick myself in the ass for not reading the first big sign of what a joke you are. The day you picked up my car I asked how long it would take to finish it. When he replied "a month" with a straight face I should have sent his ass straight back to new mexico empty handed....I'm done fucking with him just as he's been done since the day he picked up my car..... I'm gonna get my feria back, and I hope you read this Duez. It may take a while but I will get my money back..... And if it aint money i get back, it'll be satisfaction to whatever the fuck happens to you. Cause we all know what goes around comes around. You've stepped on way to many peoples toes and gotten on peoples bad side. No wonder you begged me not to post pics of your house...with shady shit like this, i'd be hiding too.
> 
> So where do I go from here?..... I talked to Dom, the owner of the shop where my car has been sitting or should I say abandoned. He said the car hasn't been touched since December and its just sitting in pieces. Front clip off, parts scattered etc.
> 
> I'll be making the trip to Albuquerque next weekend to put my own shit back together and bring her back home. This was a waste of time, 6 months to be exact and money.
> 
> Its shit like this that makes some dudes give up, but fuck that. I aint giving Duez the pleasure to bring me down or stopping my ride from coming out. It'll probably take me another six months to get back on track but the 68' WILL BE DONE.
> 
> After today I'm done talking about the situation. I just hope those of you who have followed this thread since page 9 when he picked up my car can read for yourself who really fucked up here. Read through his posts and tell me who didn't keep their word.
> 
> RICNDAREGAL- Do me a favor and change my topic to "boy what a year".
> 
> SpreadinJealousy- Sorry you got caught up in the mix and you had a huge loss over this too. Your truck and your trailer...And most importantly your shop.
> 
> To my all homies here in Dallas - Thanks for all the support. Hugo for letting me borrow your trailer in a drop of a dime. SKIM, you also offered your trailer at all costs. To all the other homies who had my bad when i lost my job.
> 
> To all the new homies I made in NEW MEXICO- Its vatos like you guys that make and keep a good name for your city. My hats off to all of you.
> Travieso 68 will be completed in 2008. Believe that.
> *


Orale Sin you tell that chavala. Its pendejo's like him that fuck over good vato's like you and anyone else whos went through this shit before, me and my dad know but it was for getting his 53' chevy done and the people who where doing it where our own family :angry: . anyways carnal get the ranfla back and get the car done cause I wanna see it out cruising and hope to see it come through NM for a show  :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

wouldnt be surprised si se agaran a vergatadasos :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 22 2008, 07:08 PM~10007184
> *wouldnt be surprised si se agaran a vergatadasos :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


i got $20 on sin :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

playing with a ****** ride and $$$ :nono:


----------



## 214monte

maybe Duez should try painting other things other than cars howbout street signs or the white stripe on the road hed probably fuck that up to ***** try to bondo the road


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 22 2008, 07:24 PM~10007304
> *maybe Duez should try painting other things other than cars howbout street signs or the white stripe on the road hed probably fuck that up to ***** try to bondo the road
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eseoso69

hey homeboy just finissh reading all 102 pages 
sabes loko ese vato fucked up he just made him self look bad in front of everyone readings this... just get someone else to finish ur ranfla ese keep ur head up and fucked that leva up


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Feb 22 2008, 06:13 PM~10007211
> *i got $20 on sin :biggrin:
> *


X2 I GOT 20 ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Feb 22 2008, 06:13 PM~10007211
> *i got $20 on sin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 22 2008, 10:52 PM~10009451
> *X2 I GOT 20 ALSO. :biggrin:
> *


simon i got 25 on sin, ese get ur ranfla and feria back with interest


----------



## scrappin68

:angry: damm homie thats some bullshit . if theres anythang the mafia can do to help just let us know . 68' WILL BE DONE :thumbsup: thats all you can do now is look to the future and getting that bitch done now with patterns .


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

You should name your car "To Hell and back 68" cause you and the car have definitely been through it :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 20 2008, 04:15 PM~9988222
> *we aint raidin we just helpin sin get to 100 pages. we makin layitlow history right here, longest topic with no progress pics on layitlow :0 :0 lol jp sin
> *


aparently you havent seen mayhams topic :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by eseoso69+Feb 22 2008, 08:56 PM~10007922-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homeboy just finissh reading all 102 pages
> sabes loko ese vato fucked up he just made him self look bad in front of everyone readings this... just get someone else to finish ur ranfla ese keep ur head up and fucked that leva up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 02:29 AM~10010432
> *:angry:  damm homie thats some bullshit . if theres anythang the mafia can do to help just let us know .  68' WILL BE DONE  :thumbsup: thats all you can do now is look to  the future and getting that bitch done now with patterns .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it bro. Aint no turning back now. Its gonna get done.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RoLLo6Fo_@Feb 23 2008, 03:49 AM~10010599
> *You should name your car "To Hell and back 68"  cause you and the car have definitely been through it :angry:
> *


Not a bad idea ! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 23 2008, 06:02 AM~10010683
> *aparently you havent seen mayhams topic :roflmao:
> *


:werd:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got off my ass this morning and got to work !....

Slow progress is better than no progress*  

*Welding up some seams on my frame that seemed weak. Slowly I'll get some metal and do the wrap..... Gotta get back into the mix of things. *


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 23 2008, 12:14 PM~10011661
> *Got off my ass this morning and got to work !....
> 
> Slow progress is better than no progress
> 
> Welding up some seams on my frame that seemed weak. Slowly I'll get some metal and do the wrap..... Gotta get back into the mix of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 we need to get that frame done so u can help me on mine :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 23 2008, 05:02 AM~10010683
> *aparently you havent seen mayhams topic :roflmao:
> *


or mine :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 23 2008, 11:14 AM~10011661
> *Got off my ass this morning and got to work !....
> 
> Slow progress is better than no progress
> 
> Welding up some seams on my frame that seemed weak. Slowly I'll get some metal and do the wrap..... Gotta get back into the mix of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good. man i wish i had a garage that big :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Feb 22 2008, 08:08 PM~10007184-->
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt be surprised si se agaran a vergatadasos :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 08:13 PM~10007211
> *i got $20 on sin :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Feb 23 2008, 12:52 AM~10009451
> *X2 I GOT 20 ALSO. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 01:22 AM~10009710
> *simon i got 25 on sin, ese get ur ranfla and feria back with interest
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that Bet ! ! !
> 
> Sorry Sin got to go with a sure thing ..... I'll give you %10 of what I make off
> thes fool's.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Feb 22 2008, 08:24 PM~10007304
> *maybe Duez should try painting other things other than cars howbout street signs or the white stripe on the road hed probably fuck that up to ***** try to bondo the road
> *


Hell yea......... street signs be reading " SOTP " and not STOP


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp+Feb 23 2008, 01:36 PM~10012001-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 we need to get that frame done so u can help me on mine :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell me when... JR's frame needs some work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Feb 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10012308
> *:0 looks good.  man i wish i had a garage that big :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 23 2008, 05:01 PM~10013064
> *
> Hell yea......... street signs be reading  " SOTP " and not STOP
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Didn't do much today despite the bad ass weather. 

Did however throw some wheels on my brothers Caddy. I didn't think the blue would look good but it actually doesn't look that bad......

These are the blue 14's i had on my 68.*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2008, 04:43 PM~10018768
> *Didn't do much today despite the bad ass weather.
> 
> Did however throw some wheels on my brothers Caddy. I didn't think the blue would look good but it actually doesn't look that bad......
> 
> These are the blue 14's i had on my 68.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Feb 24 2008, 08:19 PM~10020198
> *:0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2008, 03:43 PM~10018768
> *Didn't do much today despite the bad ass weather.
> 
> Did however throw some wheels on my brothers Caddy. I didn't think the blue would look good but it actually doesn't look that bad......
> 
> These are the blue 14's i had on my 68.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 24 2008, 11:41 PM~10022121
> *:0
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2008, 05:43 PM~10018768
> *Didn't do much today despite the bad ass weather.
> 
> Did however throw some wheels on my brothers Caddy. I didn't think the blue would look good but it actually doesn't look that bad......
> 
> These are the blue 14's i had on my 68.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It dont look bad homie ..... BUT , It dont look Bad Ass !

He should get him some chrome's are center gold's

Gold is comeing Back ! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 25 2008, 07:15 AM~10023392
> *It dont look bad homie  ..... BUT ,  It dont look Bad Ass !
> 
> He should get him some chrome's are center gold's
> 
> Gold is comeing Back !  :biggrin:
> *


he's got plans on all chrome with gold nipples. This is just temporary...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 25 2008, 08:57 AM~10023485
> *he's got plans on all chrome with gold nipples. This is just temporary...
> *



CL ... Theres some Center Gold 14's with 175's I think he wented $250


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 25 2008, 08:10 AM~10023531
> *CL ... Theres some Center Gold 14's with 175's  I think he wented $250
> *


I went and checked them out last week.... :thumbsdown:

Gold is faded and there's bad rust on the hubs.... The pic on CL is one of the best rims.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Sin, Me and Tony A. were haveing a Mini Mafia Meeting at his crib Saturday.

This is what we came up with......









*Thats what you Get ***** ! ! ! !*

You Should Of Just Had Your 68 Done in The Long Star State ***** !
You Went Out And Outsourced You 68 and Got FUCK-ED UP ! ! ! ! ! ! 

*Texas Made ~ Texas Paid *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 25 2008, 12:04 PM~10024749
> *Sin, Me and Tony A. were haveing a Mini Mafia Meeting at his crib Saturday.
> 
> This is what we came up with......
> Thats what you Get ***** ! ! ! !
> 
> You Should Of Just Had Your 68 Done in The Long Star State ***** !
> You Went Out And Outsourced You 68 and Got FUCK-ED UP ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Texas Made  ~  Texas Paid
> *


 :uh: a little late for advice que no? You were the one who told me to go for it when I asked you for advice :twak: 

Whatever though. Now I know never to turn my back on the Lone Star state even when the offer seems too good to be true  .


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 25 2008, 11:04 AM~10024749
> *Sin, Me and Tony A. were haveing a Mini Mafia Meeting at his crib Saturday.
> 
> This is what we came up with......
> Thats what you Get ***** ! ! ! !
> 
> You Should Of Just Had Your 68 Done in The Long Star State***** !
> You Went Out And Outsourced You 68 and Got FUCK-ED UP ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Texas Made  ~  Texas Paid
> *


Oye homie I know I still live in NM and just live a couple miles from Tejas but isn't it the Lone Star State :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 25 2008, 03:06 PM~10026741
> *:uh: a little late for advice que no? You were the one who told me to go for it when I asked you for advice :twak:
> 
> Whatever though. Now I know never to turn my back on the Lone Star state even when the offer seems too good to be true   .
> *


I know huh :uh: :biggrin: . And should have found someone better here :biggrin: .


----------



## 214monte

wus up Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Feb 25 2008, 04:18 PM~10026847-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oye homie I know I still live in NM and just live a couple miles from Tejas but isn't it the Lone Star State :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Feb 25 2008, 04:25 PM~10026900
> *wus up Sin
> *


whats up boss..... how are things homie?


----------



## 214monte

still here at the prison should be done here late March then its back to Texas just in time to finich up the Monte and bust out at the car show


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 25 2008, 03:28 PM~10026915
> *:roflmao:
> whats up boss..... how are things homie?
> *


:rofl:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 25 2008, 04:30 PM~10026940
> *still here at the prison should be done here late March then its back to Texas just in time to finich up the Monte  and bust out at the car show
> *


:thumbsup: hope all goes well homie.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*
i'm putting this out there for all to see cause I aint got shit to hide from no body. Its my business so I'm gonna do what the fuck i want with it. Hopefully the bitch or bitches thats talkin shit, spreading rumors can mind their own. :uh: 



To all of you cocksuckers out there acting like little bitches trying to start shit between Duez and me, mind your own mother fucking business. If you aint man enough to talk to me directly about what I "supposedly said" or what you "supposedly heard", then shut the fuck up. 

I aint talking about the people that have expressed their opinions on these pages. Those I respect and understand those words were said out of anger from reading my comments and others. I'm talking about the rat, that goes behind closed doors lighting fires. I posted this up for two reasons.

1) i hope that person reads this shit or hears about it.
2) Let Duez know my stand on this shit. 

Duez, you already know how I feel about this whole thing. I have wished to handle shit the tuff way with you but for what? Throwing chingasos aint gonna get my car done..... It might make me feel better but that aint what i'm after homeboy. 

Listen to me when I say this....If you aint heard it from my mouth then it dont mean shit. Same goes for me. Learn not to believe every mother fucking thing you hear. You got my #, call me when you're ready to talk.*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 25 2008, 05:06 PM~10026741-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: a little late for advice que no? You were the one who told me to go for it when I asked you for advice :twak:
> 
> Whatever though. Now I know never to turn my back on the Lone Star state even when the offer seems too good to be true   .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***** well that techs you not to take advice from a ***** that cant give you good advice if he dont have a few in him ! :angry:
> 
> You should of got me a few mini's to kick back...Than I would of give you the good advice !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Feb 25 2008, 05:30 PM~10026940
> *still here at the prison should be done here late March then its back to Texas just in time to finich up the Monte  and bust out at the car show
> *


  going to hit them show's hard this year homie !


----------



## regal ryda

good to see you still hangin in Sin....holla atcha boy


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 25 2008, 08:08 PM~10028682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** well that techs you not to take advice from a ***** that cant give you good advice if he dont have a few in him !  :angry:
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all good.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Feb 25 2008, 08:19 PM~10028769
> *good to see you still hangin in Sin....holla atcha boy
> *


----------



## eseoso69

hey sin7 wats up loko did u find someone to finish ur ranfla or did that foo finish the work ??? que color ur going to spray it ?


----------



## 66wita6

QUE LASTIMA QUE ESTE VATO NO TIENE HONOR NI ORGULLO EN SU PALABRA......KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 25 2008, 09:46 PM~10029043
> *its all good.....
> 
> *


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 25 2008, 03:57 PM~10027588
> *
> i'm putting this out there for all to see cause I aint got shit to hide from no body. Its my business so I'm gonna do what the fuck i want with it. Hopefully the bitch or bitches thats talkin shit, spreading rumors can mind their own.  :uh:
> 
> To all of you cocksuckers out there acting like little bitches trying to start shit between Duez and me, mind your own mother fucking business. If you aint man enough to talk to me directly about what I "supposedly said" or what you "supposedly heard", then shut the fuck up.
> 
> I aint talking about the people that have expressed their opinions on these pages. Those I respect and understand those words were said out of anger from reading my comments and others. I'm talking about the rat, that goes behind closed doors lighting fires. I posted this up for two reasons.
> 
> 1) i hope that person reads this shit or hears about it.
> 2) Let Duez know my stand on this shit.
> 
> Duez, you already know how I feel about this whole thing. I have wished to handle shit the tuff way with you but for what? Throwing chingasos aint gonna get my car done..... It might make me feel better but that aint what i'm after homeboy.
> 
> Listen to me when I say this....If you aint heard it from my mouth then it dont mean shit. Same goes for me.  Learn not to believe every mother fucking thing you hear. You got my #, call me when you're ready to talk.
> *


oh shit niggy got some rats in the kitchens :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

*WHAT UP SIN *uffin: dam the drama just keep goin hih :no: keep your head up homie, you'll get it out this year hopefully uffin:


----------



## emhomie626

DAMN, HOMIE I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES OK WITHOUT ANYMORE PROBLEMS THAT THE VATO MIGHT MAKE!! I THINK WHAT YOU COULD AND YOU COULD HAVE PUT THAT VATO ON BLAST BUT YOU REALLY DIDNT! GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TRIP!!


----------



## 214monte




----------



## scrappin68




----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 25 2008, 04:57 PM~10027588
> *
> i'm putting this out there for all to see cause I aint got shit to hide from no body. Its my business so I'm gonna do what the fuck i want with it. Hopefully the bitch or bitches thats talkin shit, spreading rumors can mind their own.  :uh:
> 
> To all of you cocksuckers out there acting like little bitches trying to start shit between Duez and me, mind your own mother fucking business. If you aint man enough to talk to me directly about what I "supposedly said" or what you "supposedly heard", then shut the fuck up.
> 
> I aint talking about the people that have expressed their opinions on these pages. Those I respect and understand those words were said out of anger from reading my comments and others. I'm talking about the rat, that goes behind closed doors lighting fires. I posted this up for two reasons.
> 
> 1) i hope that person reads this shit or hears about it.
> 2) Let Duez know my stand on this shit.
> 
> Duez, you already know how I feel about this whole thing. I have wished to handle shit the tuff way with you but for what? Throwing chingasos aint gonna get my car done..... It might make me feel better but that aint what i'm after homeboy.
> 
> Listen to me when I say this....If you aint heard it from my mouth then it dont mean shit. Same goes for me.  Learn not to believe every mother fucking thing you hear. You got my #, call me when you're ready to talk.
> *





sin wtfs goin on now???????????????????????


----------



## DALLAS-G

KEEP YO HEAD UP HOMIE, I JUST STARTED WORKIN ON MY 68 I HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE SOMETIME NEXT YEAR.......YOU`LL HAVE YOUR RANFLA BACK LOOKIN CLEAN AND CRUSIN THA STREETS HOPEFULLY SOONER THAN LATER.[/SIZE]


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10037461
> *sin wtfs goin on now???????????????????????
> *



*I think thats what everybody has been thinking page after page ! * :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 27 2008, 06:02 AM~10040795
> *I think thats what everybody has been thinking  page after page !     :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :uh: :uh: x2


----------



## --JUICE--

heres some motibation sin,my homeboy emilios 68


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Feb 27 2008, 07:14 PM~10044492
> *heres some motibation sin,my homeboy emilios 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember that ride...


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Feb 27 2008, 05:14 PM~10044492
> *heres some motibation sin,my homeboy emilios 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gangster 68 i believe was the name


----------



## LaidbackLuis

that 68' looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i busted out my compressor and gun today to practice a little.... I got some skill but gotta keep working on it... Decided to practice on this header panel. gonna paint it to see what I come up with.... 

Using my small gun for this piece:


















Came out good. didn't bother too much with making it 100% straight. Just getting a feel for my gun...

















Also worked a little on my upper arms....cant wait to get these plated










Some random pics of my brothers Fleet...Driving this bitch around this week.


----------



## luxurylows

You mean to tell me you can do a whole header and post pics the same day..Now thats progress pics...Did more than Duez in an afternoon...
T
T
T
for the safe return of the imp


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Sin that caddies clean. I need to get the old paint guns my dad has and use them for when I start my body work, but before I do that I have to fix them :uh: and then I need to find someone to get the dent on my trunk fixed







:uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 28 2008, 08:19 PM~10054223
> *You mean to tell me you can do a whole header and post pics the same day..Now thats progress pics...Did more than Duez in an afternoon...
> T
> T
> T
> for the safe return of the imp
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 28 2008, 09:30 PM~10054368
> *Damn Sin that caddies clean.  I need to get the old paint guns my dad has and use them for when I start my body work, but before I do that I have to fix them :uh: and then I need to find someone to get the dent on my trunk fixeD  :uh:
> *


 MAN ID GET ANOTHER TRUNK YO!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 28 2008, 09:19 PM~10054223
> *You mean to tell me you can do a whole header and post pics the same day..Now thats progress pics...Did more than Duez in an afternoon...
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 28 2008, 09:19 PM~10054223-->
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me you can do a whole header and post pics the same day..Now thats progress pics...Did more than Duez in an afternoon...
> T
> T
> T
> for the safe return of the imp
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: should have just done the work myself.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Feb 28 2008, 09:30 PM~10054368
> *Damn Sin that caddies clean.  I need to get the old paint guns my dad has and use them for when I start my body work, but before I do that I have to fix them :uh: and then I need to find someone to get the dent on my trunk fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 12:13 AM~10055690
> *:0
> *


Whats up Skim...


----------



## zooter86

can't wait till you get your ride back then some REAL progress can start, sorry to hear it ended up that way, wasted a year, but we all have to learn sometimes, same thing happened to me. now I'm building mine myself too


----------



## regal ryda

> i busted out my compressor and gun today to practice a little.... I got some skill but gotta keep working on it... Decided to practice on this header panel. gonna paint it to see what I come up with....
> 
> Using my small gun for this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that my ride in the background :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10054140
> *i busted out my compressor and gun today to practice a little.... I got some skill but gotta keep working on it... Decided to practice on this header panel. gonna paint it to see what I come up with....
> 
> Using my small gun for this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came out good. didn't bother too much with making it 100% straight. Just getting a feel for my gun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also worked a little on my upper arms....cant wait to get these plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some random pics of my brothers Fleet...Driving this bitch around this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: sin took out the spray gun :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Feb 29 2008, 09:30 AM~10057307-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that my ride in the background  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badchopp_@Feb 29 2008, 11:21 AM~10057928
> *hno: sin took out the spray gun :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, Sin7

what up homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 01:13 PM~10058702
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, Sin7
> 
> what up homie
> *


not alot homie... Ey my bro might get in touch with you about those extended fleetwood skirts.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

You guys know what tommorrow is???............ MARCH 1st.

According to this signed contract by Duez,








the 68' should be done..... But I haven't seen anything to make me think it is. Rumor has it that Duez started working on the car 2 weeks ago. And from a text message I got from him early this week, and i quote "your car will be done like we agreed. The title for the impala better be clear and free and in your name. We'll handle all the shit your talking when you get here. The balance is $1200 or the car", so I wonder if it was finished today? :roflmao:

This has been one hell of a ride.... Lesson learned for me. Time for me to get my car back and move on. 

I couldn't make it out to Albuquerque this weekend because the owner of the shop where my car is went to the Pheonix show. But truck and trailer and ready to roll out next weekend. Pics coming soon


----------



## scrappin68

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 29 2008, 07:48 PM~10060782
> *You guys know what tommorrow is???............ MARCH 1st.
> 
> According to this signed contract by Duez,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 68' should be done..... But I haven't seen anything to make me think it is. Rumor has it that Duez started working on the car 2 weeks ago. And from a text message I got from him early this week, and i quote "your car will be done like we agreed. The title for the impala better be clear and free and in your name. We'll handle all the shit your talking when you get here. The balance is $1200 or the car", so I wonder if it was finished today? :roflmao:
> 
> This has been one hell of a ride.... Lesson learned for me. Time for me to get my car back and move on.
> 
> I couldn't make it out to Albuquerque this weekend because the owner of the shop where my car is went to the Pheonix show. But truck and trailer and ready to roll out next weekend. Pics coming soon
> *


Cant Wait To See It..... Hope Its Cleaned Up AN Waxed Like The Way U Wanted It... I Kno It Probably Wont Be That Way... But Stay Positive


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 29 2008, 04:06 PM~10059807
> *not alot homie... Ey my bro might get in touch with you about those extended fleetwood skirts.....
> *


lmk!


----------



## jcutty

man i hope u get ur car back done homie thats crooked shit hopefully its done they way it was promised


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 29 2008, 05:48 PM~10060782
> *You guys know what tommorrow is???............ MARCH 1st.
> 
> According to this signed contract by Duez,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 68' should be done..... But I haven't seen anything to make me think it is. Rumor has it that Duez started working on the car 2 weeks ago. And from a text message I got from him early this week, and i quote "your car will be done like we agreed. The title for the impala better be clear and free and in your name. We'll handle all the shit your talking when you get here. The balance is $1200 or the car", so I wonder if it was finished today? :roflmao:
> 
> This has been one hell of a ride.... Lesson learned for me. Time for me to get my car back and move on.
> 
> I couldn't make it out to Albuquerque this weekend because the owner of the shop where my car is went to the Pheonix show. But truck and trailer and ready to roll out next weekend. Pics coming soon
> *


:0 I'll see you next week then homie  . I doubt that lazy Mofo got off his ass to finish it and if it is finished then he had someone else do it :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 10:17 PM~10062130
> *lmk!
> *


----------



## 214monte




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 1 2008, 09:02 AM~10064088
> *
> *



what sup JR


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 29 2008, 05:48 PM~10060782
> *You guys know what tommorrow is???............ MARCH 1st.
> 
> According to this signed contract by Duez,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 68' should be done..... But I haven't seen anything to make me think it is. Rumor has it that Duez started working on the car 2 weeks ago. And from a text message I got from him early this week, and i quote "your car will be done like we agreed. The title for the impala better be clear and free and in your name. We'll handle all the shit your talking when you get here. The balance is $1200 or the car", so I wonder if it was finished today? :roflmao:
> 
> This has been one hell of a ride.... Lesson learned for me. Time for me to get my car back and move on.
> 
> I couldn't make it out to Albuquerque this weekend because the owner of the shop where my car is went to the Pheonix show. But truck and trailer and ready to roll out next weekend. Pics coming soon
> *


Can't wait to see you get your 68 back...you would of been better off trying to do it yourself.

:uh:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 1 2008, 11:24 AM~10064814
> *what sup JR
> *


wus up homie next weekends the big the big day


----------



## LaidbackLuis

johnathan got the job done.....


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10070208
> *johnathan got the job done.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SNAP... did he "pay his duez" MORE PICS.. Like the color bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 2 2008, 12:15 PM~10070270
> *OH SNAP... did he "pay his duez"  MORE PICS.. Like the color bro
> *


not sure what got him to finish it... I honestly thought it was abandoned... That's the only pic he posted... I doubt he'll post more. I'll post some when I get the car back next weekend.....


Color matches the spokes I got for it... (the ones that are on my bro's caddy in the previous page)


----------



## ElMonte74'

OH SNAP he actually got off his lazy ass :biggrin: Man that looks good  :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10070208
> *johnathan got the job done.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## luxurylows

FACCCCKKKKK i keep comin back to this page hopin that Duez makes us all feel like a fool so at least your rollin this spring/summer.... FUCK THAT COLOR IS SICK...cant wait to see sunshine shots of the IMP....
T
T
T


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 2 2008, 02:28 PM~10070763
> *
> *


Funny part about it was that i kept getting a shit load of calls last night and early this morning... Finally Hugo text me and said "the car looks good". I was like WTF? 

He said pics were up on OT. Logged on and had this same look-----> 



> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10071061
> *FACCCCKKKKK i keep comin back to this page hopin that Duez makes us all feel like a fool so at least your rollin this spring/summer.... FUCK THAT COLOR IS SICK...cant wait to see sunshine shots of the IMP....
> T
> T
> T
> *


If its the same color he was using to paint my trunk lid, it shoud look like this in the sun....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'm not gonna take back anything i said publically since December 23rd. I meant it at that moment so my comments are staying. I will however publically say THANK YOU to Johnathan for keeping his word and doing good by it. However that still doesn't excuse the shit I went through back in December after taking a pointless trip out to Albuquerque.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Got these ready....










Finally:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 2 2008, 03:41 PM~10071262
> *Funny part about it was that i kept getting a shit load of calls last night and early this morning... Finally Hugo text me and said "the car looks good". I was like WTF?
> 
> He said pics were up on OT. Logged on and had this same look----->
> If its the same color he was using to paint my trunk lid, it shoud look like this in the sun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KILLER LOOKS VERY DEEP...you must be pulling your hair out with this car... All this will be over and you will have that one FULL NIGHT OF SLEEP..with the imp in the garage and all this bullshit will be gone...Too bad it went like this but that cars going to be sick


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 2 2008, 04:48 PM~10071293
> *KILLER  LOOKS VERY DEEP...you must be pulling your hair out with this car... All this will be over and you will have that one FULL NIGHT OF SLEEP..with the imp in the garage and all this bullshit will be gone...Too bad it went like this but that cars going to be sick
> *


Full night sleep??? .......I forgot what that feels like bro :roflmao: But like you said, soon the car will be home. I aint gonna lie, I do wish things could have been different but what can you do.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Practiced a little more today.... Had this spare 64' gauge cluster so I shot some paint....I can shoot small stuff but have never tried anything bigger than a firewall...


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 2 2008, 03:58 PM~10071329
> *Practiced a little more today.... Had this spare 64' gauge cluster so I shot some paint....I can shoot small stuff but have never tried anything bigger than a firewall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KK im tryin to figure out why you just didnt put your talent to use on your own car.. The way I see it..K you fuck up even 2 times but seems too me that you would learn fast. Im just lazy...Whats your excuse?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 2 2008, 05:02 PM~10071344
> *KK im tryin to figure out why you just didnt put your talent to use on your own car.. The way I see it..K you fuck up even 2 times but seems too me that you would learn fast.  Im just lazy...Whats your excuse?? LOL :biggrin:
> *


not sure why homie....


----------



## 214monte

damm homie its been a roller coaster 6 months :around:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 2 2008, 05:49 PM~10071595
> *damm homie its been a roller coaster 6 months :around:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

:0 damn looks good gonna look sick on the 13s


----------



## Loco 61

Good To Hear Things Are In The Up N UP...


----------



## scrappin68

:0 :0 damm congrats .. soon youll be rollin  TTT


----------



## regal ryda

glad to see that working out in yo favor SIN....I need a frame wrapped wasssup


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 3 2008, 01:02 AM~10074715
> *glad to see that working out in yo favor SIN....I need a frame wrapped wasssup
> *


you got my number


----------



## Forgiven 63

Damm Duez Just Owned a Shit load of us on this Topic........  


But It Sure does look nice .............


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 3 2008, 09:55 AM~10076354
> *Damm Duez Just Owned a Shit load of us on this Topic........
> But It Sure does look nice .............
> *


Thats what im thinkin...IM alright with being owned so long as sin gets the imp back and it looks TIGHT.. ill take the beating with em


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10076389
> *Thats what im thinkin...IM alright with being owned so long as sin gets the imp back and it looks TIGHT.. ill take the beating with em
> *


x2


----------



## Forgiven 63

Oh that reminds me Luis, Luis from LM Customs has a Bad Ass Bananna Bar for you 68.... It's a Adjustable.... kind of looks like this but better


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 DAMN that looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 3 2008, 01:31 PM~10077431
> *
> Oh that reminds me Luis, Luis from LM Customs has a Bad Ass Bananna Bar for you 68....  It's a Adjustable.... kind of looks like this but better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good lookin out


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 12:56 PM~8293044
> *DAMN WHAT A DAY TODAY HAS BEEN !!!........
> 
> Where do I begin.
> 
> I traded my Regal for an overall clean 68' Impala (now the proud owner of two impalas :cheesy: ).
> 
> PIC OF THE REGAL I TRADED....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I rolled up to the homies house which is about 50 miles from my place. We swapped titles and I get a call from my tow truck driver that he wasn't gonna be able to help me tow the ride back home.......HERE'S WHERE THE FUN BEGINS :uh: .
> 
> 
> So with all the excitement I said " screw it, lets ride" !. lol......
> 
> 20 Miles later doing 25mph on the hwy and streets, i get a FLAT TIRE !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no tools so I had to bumm a ride with a homie 30 miles back to my place and 30 miles back  :angry: .
> 
> So I start to jack up the ride and the damn jack SLIPS out and bends the hell out of my fender !!!!!:tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN BOY YOU GOT A GREAT DEAL// I LUV ME SOME IMPI'S.... YOU WON ON THAT DEAL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

why are the door handles still on the car?Looks like a rush job.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2008, 01:54 AM~10083538
> *why are the door handles still on the car?Looks like a rush job.
> *


according to him, he only takes the door handles off for "people he likes". :uh:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10070208-->
> 
> 
> 
> johnathan got the job done.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice homie :thumbsup: Glad to see that it finally got done
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Mar 4 2008, 05:57 AM~10084056
> *according to him, he only takes the door handles off for "people he likes".  :uh:
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: So I take it he don't like you :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 4 2008, 08:14 AM~10084242
> *Nice homie :thumbsup: Glad to see that it finally got done
> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: So I take it he don't like you :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


could care less. This aint a dating game. Its business. :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

Just wondering if we could get a little count down there SIN?? HOW MANY MORE SLEEPS TILL THE IMP IS HOME?? It must be like X-Mas over there.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 4 2008, 09:42 AM~10084638
> *Just wondering if we could get a little count down there SIN?? HOW MANY MORE SLEEPS TILL THE IMP IS HOME?? It must be like X-Mas over there.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Been trying to not think about it so the week can just fly.... But since you asked homie, its 3 days :cheesy: 3 long days..... damn :banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i even busted out the ghetto photo shop :roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

ohh snap 3 more sleeps till santa


----------



## Forgiven 63

*Damm sin why you take the 14's off ?*


----------



## DUVAL

:0 ALMOST TIME FOR LUCNH HOMIES-------AKA TITTY BAR :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 4 2008, 10:08 AM~10084801
> *Damm sin why you take the 14's off ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 4 2008, 11:14 AM~10084828
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61

:worship:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2008, 11:43 AM~10085014
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: *That tint needs to come off !*


----------



## Loco 61

Thats Not Tint.... Its Just Dark As Hell In There...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2008, 11:46 AM~10085043
> *Thats Not Tint.... Its Just Dark As Hell In There...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

Glad too see it's working out for you homie.......looks good, congrats :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 4 2008, 05:57 AM~10084056
> *according to him, he only takes the door handles off for "people he likes".  :uh:
> *


If I were you I would try and get the paint codes/formula because you probably will find some suprises when putting back together that will need to be touched up.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2008, 01:18 PM~10086210
> *If I were you I would try and get the paint codes/formula because you probably will find some suprises when putting back together that will need to be touched up.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2008, 12:18 PM~10086210
> *If I were you I would try and get the paint codes/formula because you probably will find some suprises when putting back together that will need to be touched up.
> *


i wonder what the driver side looks like hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 4 2008, 05:02 PM~10087413
> *i wonder what the driver side looks like hno:
> *



:0 *Oh, Oh, Better Get Macco*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 4 2008, 09:08 AM~10084801
> *Damm sin why you take the 14's off ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doors open maaan Sin gonna ghost ride the whip


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 4 2008, 05:07 PM~10087457
> *doors open maaan  Sin gonna ghost ride the whip
> *



_*doors open maaan *_


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10087457
> *doors open maaan  Sin gonna ghost ride the whip
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

:roflmao: :roflmao: TTT


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 4 2008, 05:57 AM~10084056
> *according to him, he only takes the door handles off for "people he likes".  :uh:
> *


wow! Its only takes but a few minutes...he must of hated u! :biggrin: 

At least you got it back done! Congrats! Now we'll see some progress pics right?

:biggrin: 

Did you ask him how many coats of clear you got on there just in case you want to wet sand it? Did he wet sand it?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 4 2008, 07:54 AM~10084389
> *could care less. This aint a dating game. Its business. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## six trey impala

Sup sin been following this topic since it was started must suck to have to wait that long to get ur car painted looks good now that car must have been cursed or something cause all the shit that happened when u first got it and the shit with the painter too "Travieso" is a perfect name for it :biggrin: cant wait to see it complete good luck on the rest of the build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2008, 12:53 AM~10092089
> *Sup sin been following this topic since it was started must suck to have to wait  that long to get ur car painted looks good now that car must have been cursed or something cause all the shit that happened when u first got it and the shit with the painter too "Travieso" is a perfect name for it  :biggrin: cant wait to see it complete good luck on the rest of the build :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie... I started working on my frame yesterday. Just taking it apart for now....

I thought Travieso fit the car pretty good too que no.


----------



## DUVAL

morning homies :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 5 2008, 10:07 AM~10093790
> *morning homies  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on bro... :nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## emhomie626

DAMN! SO ANY MORE PICS COMING?


----------



## luxurylows

2 more sleeps...Almost X-mas eve... Whats good SIN... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 5 2008, 11:48 AM~10094447-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:57 PM~10095437
> *DAMN! SO ANY MORE PICS COMING?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not till i bring her home. I'll post a shit load
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Mar 5 2008, 01:58 PM~10095441
> *2 more sleeps...Almost X-mas eve... Whats good SIN... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


For real bro... I'm counting the hours right about now ! Not much on my end homie. Whats good with you?


----------



## 214monte




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 02:14 PM~10096085
> *
> *


I can't wait to see the car done  :wow:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 07:15 AM~10093147
> *Thanks homie... I started working on my frame yesterday. Just taking it apart for now....
> 
> I thought Travieso fit the car pretty good too que no.
> *


are you working on a another frame for it? thats what i wanna do with the 63 im gonna try to find another X frame so i can start reinforcing and molding and still be able to cruise the 63 with the stock frame under it...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2008, 05:08 PM~10097027
> *are you working on a another frame for it? thats what i wanna do with the 63 im gonna try to find another X frame so i can start reinforcing and molding and still be able to cruise the 63 with the stock frame under it...
> *


yeah homie I got a second frame... Gonna take my time with it and build it right. I started stripping it down yesterday.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 04:24 PM~10097151
> *yeah homie I got a second frame... Gonna take my time with it and build it right. I started stripping it down yesterday.
> *


cool...u gonna fully wrap it?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 5 2008, 03:39 PM~10097253
> *cool...u gonna fully wrap it?
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 5 2008, 05:39 PM~10097253-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool...u gonna fully wrap it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Those are the plans. I'm putting a deadline of 6 months on it. I think I should get it done by then... Swap it out during winter time. *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 5 2008, 05:44 PM~10097278
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


*
whats up big homie.. Did you get my PM *



*Here's pics from last night:*

Not in a big rush to get it done. Just putting in a few hours at a time. My bro and homie Big Rob came over.... I worked on the rear. They worked on the front.









Only took the passenger side wheel assembly off. Couldn't get the drivers side lug nuts off. The studs just spin, so i'm gonna have to hack them off.... I didn't even finish taking the rear off... Got hungry so we took a break :uh: :biggrin: 








:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Can't decide if I should drop this in as soon as I get the car back or just wait for the frame to be finished.....


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 04:52 PM~10097334
> *Can't decide if I should drop this in as soon as I get the car back or just wait for the frame to be finished.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the stock motor?


----------



## geovela86

glad to see that ur 68 is getting back on track. glad to hear that things are working out for u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 5 2008, 05:54 PM~10097343-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that the stock motor?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 350 out of a 72' vette. Fully rebuilt with a mild cam.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-geovela86_@Mar 5 2008, 05:55 PM~10097347
> *glad to see that ur 68 is getting back on track. glad to hear that things are working out for u  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up George ! What you got up your sleeve this year bro?


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 04:56 PM~10097360
> *350 out of a 72' vette. Fully rebuilt with a mild cam.
> Whats up George ! What you got up your sleeve this year bro?
> *


coo...i wanna put a bigger cam in the 327 i rebuilt it once but brought it all back to stock and it was running perfect for a while and i was gonna take it out around the block and i was barely opening the gate and all of the sudden it started running like shit...so i pulled the head off on the right side and in the far back the piston had a big hole in it like if the spark plugs detonated or something fell inside...sucks put all that money in the motor and didnt even get to cruise it...i got a 305 for now but im gonna redo the 327...


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 05:52 PM~10097334
> *Can't decide if I should drop this in as soon as I get the car back or just wait for the frame to be finished.....
> http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2138/10678866/19178459/307255796.jpg[img]
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> If the car runs fine now, fuck it, just leave it alone and put the new one with the new frame.*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Mar 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10097424
> *If the car runs fine now, fuck it, just leave it alone and put the new one with the new frame.
> *


*X2 HOMIE*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Mar 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10097403-->
> 
> 
> 
> coo...i wanna put a bigger cam in the 327 i rebuilt it once but brought it all back to stock and it was running perfect for a while and i was gonna take it out around the block and i was barely opening the gate and all of the sudden it started running like shit...so i pulled the head off on the right side and in the far back the piston had a big hole in it like if the spark plugs detonated or something fell inside...sucks put all that money in the motor and didnt even get to cruise it...i got a 305 for now but im gonna redo the 327...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn homie that sucks...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-johnny coconut_@Mar 5 2008, 06:06 PM~10097424
> *If the car runs fine now, fuck it, just leave it alone and put the new one with the new frame.
> *


right now its got a 305 in it but the Powerglide is on its last leg... I got an extra turbo 350 that I can swap it out with. Might just do that and save the new motor for the new frame....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:17 PM~10097503
> *damn homie that sucks...
> right now its got a 305 in it but the Powerglide is on its last leg... I got an extra turbo 350 that I can swap it out with. Might just do that and save the new motor for the new frame....
> *



i got a couple of those powerglides :biggrin: pm me homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 5 2008, 06:22 PM~10097531
> *i got a couple of those powerglides :biggrin: pm me homeboy :thumbsup:
> *


shit i bet you do homie !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:23 PM~10097537
> *shit i bet you do homie !
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

whats up with your blue 64? is it running yet?......

You gotta get her ready bro


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:26 PM~10097554
> *whats up with your blue 64? is it running yet?......
> 
> You gotta get her ready bro
> *



check my build tread.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* haha, damn here's a video of the day i put on the blue spokes... Shit i miss my ride man... *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBD3pPixZ2I


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 5 2008, 06:29 PM~10097576
> *check my build tread.
> *


orale....

Ey we're still down for tomorrow right? Am i gonna meet you out in PG to help you unload the 64 off the trailer.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:32 PM~10097608
> *orale....
> 
> Ey we're still down for tomorrow right? Am i gonna meet you out in PG to help you unload the 64 off the trailer.
> *


 :yes: the earlier the better,cause i have to go to work tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 5 2008, 06:35 PM~10097627
> *:yes: the earlier the better,cause i have to go to work tomorrow afternoon.
> *


how early tmorrow? 

Do you work friday during the day? I took friday off....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:31 PM~10097595
> *haha, damn here's a video of the day i put on the blue spokes... Shit i miss my ride man...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBD3pPixZ2I
> *



:biggrin: i can hear ur neighbor screamin on the back ground HOP IT, HOP IT,mine sounds like urs :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:37 PM~10097651
> *how early tmorrow?
> 
> Do you work friday during the day? I took friday off....
> *



probably b4 5 ,but we can do it friday i should b here all day


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 5 2008, 06:38 PM~10097659
> *:biggrin: i can hear ur neighbor screamin on the back ground HOP IT, HOP IT,the blue 64 sounds like urs :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Mar 5 2008, 06:38 PM~10097659-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: i can hear ur neighbor screamin on the back ground HOP IT, HOP IT,mine sounds like urs :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: i didn't you could hear it !... I just cruised by thinking i was the shit :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Mar 5 2008, 06:39 PM~10097670
> *probably b4 5 ,but we can do it friday i should b here all day
> *


You wanna just do it friday morning? :dunno:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:41 PM~10097698
> *:roflmao: i didn't you could hear it !... I just cruised by thinking i was the shit :roflmao:
> You wanna just do it friday morning? :dunno:
> *


friday is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 5 2008, 06:43 PM~10097714
> *friday is cool :thumbsup:
> *


Orale pues. i'll drop my wife off at work then i'll head out...


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 05:17 PM~10097503
> *damn homie that sucks...
> right now its got a 305 in it but the Powerglide is on its last leg... I got an extra turbo 350 that I can swap it out with. Might just do that and save the new motor for the new frame....
> *


ya mines got the powerglide in it too i wanna try to get a 700r4 for it or a turbo 350


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Mar 5 2008, 06:06 PM~10097424
> *If the car runs fine now, fuck it, just leave it alone and put the new one with the new frame.
> *


HERE IS A MOTOR STORY FOR YOU... IF YOU LOOK AT MY MOTOR THERE IS CHROME SPRAY PAINT THE KID PUT ON THERE... SO THAT MEANS NEW GOODYS FOR THE INSIDE OF THE MOTOR BUT I STILL WANT TO PULL IT AND GO THREW ALL THE SEALS.....I KNOW I NEED A NEW CHROME OIL PAN + THE DRESS UP KIT .. :biggrin: 

I HAD A 305 WORT MOTOR I EVER HAD....MY BUDDY HAS A 350 ROLLER MOTOR FOR LIKE 100.00 WITH ALL THE ...


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 06:56 PM~10097360
> *350 out of a 72' vette. Fully rebuilt with a mild cam.
> Whats up George ! What you got up your sleeve this year bro?
> *



Not much just working on my 86 Truck. about to go pick uo my motor from this guy in waco. Other then that just waiting to get someone to do some body work and i need to fill in some little holes on the bed


----------



## scrappin68

thats good homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10097334
> *Can't decide if I should drop this in as soon as I get the car back or just wait for the frame to be finished.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST WAIT TILL FRAME IS DONE AND PAINT BOTH THE SAME AS CAR!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Been kinda re-living that week from December.... Not knowing what to expect when i get out there. I've been texting Duez asking where I'm supposed to pick up my ride but I've got no replies for 4 days now. Just like back in December I'll be making that 10hr drive"blind". I just hope there's no more fucking surprises. *


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2008, 06:01 AM~10102449
> *Been kinda re-living that week from December.... Not knowing what to expect when i get out there. I've been texting Duez asking where I'm supposed to pick up my ride but I've got no replies for 4 days now. Just like back in December I'll be making that 10hr drive"blind". I just hope there's no more fucking surprises.
> *


Thats some ignorant shit right there.. 10 hour drive and he cant even tell you when.. Now thats some grade 5 dump you over the phone shit.. Good luck Sin I cant wait for you to be able to wash your hands clean of this cat..


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 6 2008, 11:49 AM~10103655
> *Thats some ignorant shit right there.. 10 hour drive and he cant even tell you when.. Now thats some grade 5 dump you over the phone shit.. Good luck Sin I cant wait for you to be able to wash your hands clean of this cat..
> *



LOL........................

Hey Sin, you should send him a note.......

that read's like this.............






* I like you, do you like me .........

[] YES

[] NO

[] Mabe

check one................................  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Mar 6 2008, 10:49 AM~10103655-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats some ignorant shit right there.. 10 hour drive and he cant even tell you when.. Now thats some grade 5 dump you over the phone shit.. *Good luck Sin I cant wait for you to be able to wash your hands clean of this cat..*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too homie....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2008, 11:03 AM~10103755
> *LOL........................
> 
> Hey Sin, you should send him a note.......
> 
> that read's like this.............
> I like you, do you like me .........
> 
> []  YES
> 
> []  NO
> 
> []  Mabe
> 
> check one................................
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2008, 10:03 AM~10103755
> *LOL........................
> 
> Hey Sin, you should send him a note.......
> 
> that read's like this.............
> I like you, do you like me .........
> 
> []  YES
> 
> []  NO
> 
> []  Mabe
> 
> check one................................
> *


LMFAO... or make one of them paper square deals with the numbers on the outside and different things you gotta pick on the inside...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Mar 6 2008, 02:07 AM~10101789
> *JUST WAIT TILL FRAME IS DONE AND PAINT BOTH THE SAME AS CAR!
> *


X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I doubt Duez will read this but just in case.....

I need to know where to pick up the 68' this weekend and where to drop off the 64'. 

I'll be at your door step saturday morning at 8:00 AM*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10104319
> *I doubt Duez will read this but just in case.....
> 
> I need to know where to pick up the 68' this weekend and where to drop off the 64'.
> 
> I'll be at your door step saturday morning at 8:00 AM
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

DISREGARD THAT: Duez just text me.... 

So far so good.....

damn i cant wait


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2008, 12:12 PM~10104352
> *DISREGARD THAT: Duez just text me....
> 
> So far so good.....
> 
> damn i cant wait
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: homeboy's ears were ringin.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 6 2008, 12:19 PM~10104416
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: homeboy's ears were ringin.
> *



:roflmao:


se me hace que somebody's fakin the funk :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 4 2008, 11:18 AM~10086210
> *If I were you I would try and get the paint codes/formula because you probably will find some suprises when putting back together that will need to be touched up.
> *


X2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 6 2008, 11:19 AM~10104416
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: homeboy's ears were ringin.
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2008, 11:03 AM~10103755
> *LOL........................
> 
> Hey Sin, you should send him a note.......
> 
> that read's like this.............
> I like you, do you like me .........
> 
> []  YES
> 
> []  NO
> 
> []  Mabe
> 
> check one................................
> *


SIN  HOOK IT UP BABY


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 6 2008, 08:01 PM~10108041
> *SIN   HOOK IT UP BABY
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2008, 05:52 PM~10097334
> *Can't decide if I should drop this in as soon as I get the car back or just wait for the frame to be finished.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wait....


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## jugoDEcarlo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2008, 08:37 PM~10109061
> *wait....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2008, 03:34 PM~9987895
> *I predict Duez will come through....
> *


:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2008, 07:55 AM~10111329
> *:0
> *


i guess you were right homie :thumbsup: The true test will come tomorrow morning though. That was only one pic we saw....And we all know that pics dont tell the truth when it comes to paint.

by this time tomorrow though I'll be in Albuquerque.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 08:19 AM~10111398
> *i guess you were right homie :thumbsup: The true test will come tomorrow morning though. That was only one pic we saw....And we all know that pics dont tell the truth when it comes to paint.
> 
> by this time tomorrow though I'll be in Albuquerque.
> *


I'm just glad it worked out for you and you're getting your car back. Even if it's a "quickie" jobby, it will still get you by and it's a base to start from if you're not happy.


----------



## zooter86

TTT hope it all turns out, can't wait to see progress pics posted


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2008, 08:21 AM~10111403
> *I'm just glad it worked out for you and you're getting your car back. Even if it's a "quickie" jobby, it will still get you by and it's a base to start from if you're not happy.
> *


I see where you're coming from, but from the time and money i have in this, it better be more than just a quickie job. $1700 in cash, $500 in gas from the first trip in December, another $500 in gas tonight, plus I'm giving him a 64' Impala...





> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Mar 7 2008, 08:52 AM~10111553
> *TTT hope it all turns out, can't wait to see progress pics posted
> *


Me too bro... I wish he could post a couple more pics so I know what to expect.


----------



## Forgiven 63

good luck..........................


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 7 2008, 09:06 AM~10111613
> *good luck..........................
> *


Thanks


----------



## luxurylows

TTT for a fuckin long ass drive thats safe there and back,, with a 64 goin and a freshly splashed 68 comin.. Good luck SIN.. Take your time homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

as long as the roads aren't like back in December we'll be fine.....

hno:









Shits scary when you can't see 10 yards in front of you


----------



## Loco 61

Watch Those Speed Bumps


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

DOG

PIG

?????????


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2008, 09:11 AM~10112058
> *Watch Those Speed Bumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ohhhh shnaapppppp the ass on that mule is about to pop!!! and its gonna get all over her dress!!


----------



## --JUICE--

sin just left my house with the trl :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 7 2008, 03:45 PM~10114171
> *sin just left my house with the trl :biggrin:
> *


  Let see what happends........


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

GOOD LUCK SIN HAVE A SAFE DRIVE THERE AND BACK HOPE YOUR CAR WAS DONE RIGHT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Mar 7 2008, 02:45 PM~10114171-->
> 
> 
> 
> sin just left my house with the trl :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just got home....Gonna load up the 64 and then rest for a while.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10114196
> *GOOD LUCK SIN HAVE A SAFE DRIVE THERE AND BACK HOPE YOUR CAR WAS DONE RIGHT
> *


GOOD NEWS HOMIE ! I got another grill and glove box for you !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Picked up the trailer earlier today. Had to unload his 4 door parts car. Shit this trailer has moved more 64 impalas that you can think of ! :roflmao:










Here's his rag and 2 door.


















His build up: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391225


----------



## --JUICE--

> Picked up the trailer earlier today. Had to unload his 4 door parts car. Shit this trailer has moved more 64 impalas that you can think of ! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think about 9 impalas so far since i boght it last october ,and the 64 on its way to nm and the 68 back:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> Picked up the trailer earlier today. Had to unload his 4 door parts car. Shit this trailer has moved more 64 impalas that you can think of ! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think about 9 impalas so far since i boght it last october ,and the 64 on its way to nm and the 68 back:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to put an impala emblem on it
Click to expand...


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 04:13 PM~10114803
> *we need to put an impala emblem on it
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 7 2008, 12:47 PM~10114188
> *    Let see what happends........
> *


x's uffin: hope all turns out well uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Loaded up the 64' for the second time and ready to roll !!!!*




























*5 hrs to go before I head out...*


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 05:35 PM~10115320
> *Loaded up the 64' for the second time and ready to roll !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hrs to go before I head out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDES


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 7 2008, 05:37 PM~10115340
> *NICE RIDES
> *


thanks homie.. The Fleetwood belongs to my brother...


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 04:35 PM~10115320
> *Loaded up the 64' for the second time and ready to roll !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hrs to go before I head out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go ahead and leave the impala loaded on that trailer for me...i'll take it to him....what intersection is that again? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Mar 7 2008, 05:39 PM~10115352
> *Go ahead and leave the impala loaded on that trailer for me...i'll take it to him....what intersection is that again?  :biggrin:
> *


okay, but please leave a blank check in the mail box :cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 04:40 PM~10115357
> *okay, but please leave a blank check in the mail box  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Good luck sin see ya in awhile homie :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

HOPE THINGS WORK OUT FOR YOU HOMIE...........


----------



## 3whlcmry

have a safe trip


----------



## 66wita6

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* I'M OUT !!!!!!!!.....BE BACK IN 24 HRS, WITH MY 68'.  *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 08:58 PM~10117294
> * I'M OUT !!!!!!!!.....BE BACK IN 24 HRS, WITH MY 68'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

have a safe trip


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 09:58 PM~10117294
> * I'M OUT !!!!!!!!.....BE BACK IN 24 HRS, WITH MY 68'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

hope all goes well :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Mar 8 2008, 08:19 AM~10119462
> *hope all goes well :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2008, 08:58 PM~10117294
> * I'M OUT !!!!!!!!.....BE BACK IN 24 HRS, WITH MY 68'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


be safe, see you when you get back! Don't forget to look at your VIN tags to make sure thats your fastback..... :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Mar 8 2008, 08:30 AM~10119801
> *be safe, see you when you get back! Don't forget to look at your VIN tags to make sure thats your fastback..... :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NOw that would be some way fucked up shit if it wasnt your IMP... I would have never thought someone could do the old switcheroooooo... Drive safe SIN.. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

good luck son.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

PICS HOMIE PICS :0 :0 :0


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 8 2008, 10:21 AM~10120380
> *NOw that would be some way fucked up shit if it wasnt your IMP... I would have never thought someone could do the old switcheroooooo... Drive safe SIN.. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Hey shit happens...

"Switcheroooooo" 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

back already Sin :biggrin: any pics and how did the trip go


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got back at 4:00 am homies..... damn where do I even start.....

I got so much shit on my mind..... Sorry if I jump from one thing to the next. Wanna say it all but dont know in what sequence....

Well I'll start off by saying that its DONE....and I dont mean my car is done. It's got ALOT of work left. Yes, alot of paint and body left :uh: ..... What I mean by "done" is that finally I can rest easy that my car is safe at home with me. I'm finally done dealing with Johnathan.

Here's how it all went down. I get to the shop in Albuquerque at 10:45... Didn't get inside the shop till 1:00 cause Duez didn't know who had the key to the shop...And it wasn't even Duez who let me in the shop. It was some dude that saw me sitting in the parking lot and came up to see what I was waiting for. Told him i was here to pick up my car. The vato let me in and was cool ass fuck. 

The first thing I see is my car, not even done 100% like Johnathan had signed an agreement to do. The fucking hood was off the car, the front fenders weren't bolted down right, no good latch, shit everywhere.....I was fucking pissed at this point, but thought to myself, you know what fuck it, just get it out here....

The dude that opened the shop for me was cool enough to not work on his own car to help me get mine out. He was moving cars out the way, even helped me put on my hood. He even called Duez to let him know I was there several times...

Finally Johnathan shows up as we're pushing the 68 out. The dude just stands there like a fucking moron. The least he could do after not keeping his muther fucking word was help push. But shit he couldn't even do that. He just let some random dude help me. We fucking struggled to get the car on the trailer because my battery was dead, oh wait and the battery tray wasn't installed. 

All of a sudden 3 cars pull up out of no where. I didn't pay much attention but I'm not sure if they were here to "back up johnathan or what". I just went on with my business and strapped my ride down.....*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 10:16 AM~10125866
> *Got back at 4:00 am homies..... damn where do I even start.....
> 
> I got so much shit on my mind..... Sorry if I jump from one thing to the next. Wanna say it all but dont know in what sequence....
> 
> Well I'll start off by saying that its DONE....and I dont mean my car is done. It's got ALOT of work left. Yes, alot of paint and body left  :uh: ..... What I mean by "done" is that finally I can rest easy that my car is safe at home with me. I'm finally done dealing with Johnathan.
> 
> Here's how it all went down. I get to the shop in Albuquerque at 10:45... Didn't get inside the shop till 1:00 cause Duez didn't know who had the key to the shop...And it wasn't even Duez who let me in the shop. It was some dude that saw me sitting in the parking lot and came up to see what I was waiting for. Told him i was here to pick up my car. The vato let me in and was cool ass fuck.
> 
> The first thing I see is my car, not even done 100% like Johnathan had signed an agreement to do. The fucking hood was off the car, the front fenders weren't bolted down right, no good latch, shit everywhere.....I was fucking pissed at this point, but thought to myself, you know what fuck it, just get it out here....
> 
> The dude that opened the shop for me was cool enough to not work on his own car to help me get mine out. He was moving cars out the way, even helped me put on my hood. He even called Duez to let him know I was there several times...
> 
> Finally Johnathan shows up as we're pushing the 68 out. The dude just stands there like a fucking moron. The least he could do after not keeping his muther fucking word was help push. But shit he couldn't even do that. He just let some random dude help me. We fucking struggled to get the car on the trailer because my battery was dead, oh wait and the battery tray wasn't installed.
> 
> All of a sudden 3 cars pull up out of no where. I didn't pay much attention but I'm not sure if they were here to "back up johnathan or what". I just went on with my business and strapped my ride down.....
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*So after I finished tying my ride down i walked over to Johnathan and just handed him the title to the 64'. He handed me my key and that was it. I didn't talk to that fool the whole time i was there. No point in talking to someone like him. Just fucking pointless.....

After all that being said and done, I kept my fucking word and gave him the 64' in the same condition as we agreed EVEN AFTER MY RIDE WASN'T DONE !.... I know some of you are gonna be like, "WTF man why'd you give him the car if your wasn't done".... I did it to show this ***** some fuckin values. To show him what the meaning of keeping your word mean. As a man, that's the only shit we got going for us. And despite his fucking little games, I still kept my word.... 

I just don't understand what the fuck his problem is ... Even after I left the shop and was already 4 hrs away from Albuquerque, he still plays these little bitch games. I text him asking him for the paint code or formula. To this minute I still can't even get that shit from him... Its like, dude just fucking grow up, man up and handle your business. FUCK !*


----------



## Loco 61

How About THe 64?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2008, 10:21 AM~10125885
> *How About THe 64?
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Now to the moment you homies have been waiting for... PICS*  


*
They're loading up so It'll be a few minutes.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I left it there bro. I kept my end of the bargain. I'm a true believer of "what goes around comes around". I'll let him enjoy his "win" for now. Eventually luck will catch up to his ass....*


----------



## Loco 61

Are You Sure That Duez Is Homeless N Doesnt Live Under A Bridge... Maybe His A Hobo... I Dislike People Like That..... :nono: .. And I Know What U Mean About Giving Him The 64 To Show Hiim Some Values... But That MoFo Is An Old Dog.. LIke They Say " You Cant Teach An Old Dog New Tricks " U Just Need To Kick HIs Ass To The Curve.... :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2008, 09:29 AM~10125920
> *Are You Sure That Duez Is Homeless N Doesnt Live Under A Bridge...  Maybe His A Hobo... I Dislike People Like That..... :nono: .. And I Know What U Mean About Giving Him The 64 To Show Hiim Some Values... But That MoFo Is An Old Dog.. LIke They Say " You Cant Teach An Old Dog New Tricks " U Just Need To Kick HIs Ass To The Curve.... :uh:
> *


The people that know him know what he's about. I just wish I wouldv'e listened to them before he got his hands of my shit...

pics are coming up next


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 09:16 AM~10125866
> *All of a sudden 3 cars pull up out of no where. I didn't pay much attention but I'm not sure if they were here to "back up johnathan or what". I just went on with my business and strapped my ride down.....
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 09:32 AM~10125936
> *:0
> *


i know homie... i'm sure he'll say otherwise, but it just seemed to much of a coincidence that nobody gets there till he does. I might be wrong, the might have been there to work. Really didn't sweat it. If anything was gonna go down i was ready  nah mean.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 08:31 AM~10125931
> *The people that know him know what he's about. I just wish I wouldv'e listened to them before he got his hands of my shit...
> 
> pics are coming up next
> *



definition of TRANSAS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Here's how the 68 sat... Notice that now I have no rear quarter extensions...MIA


















Loading up...


























Don't let the pics fool you. The car needs more body work and paint..


----------



## Loco 61

Get Back To Work Duez


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2008, 08:38 AM~10125966
> *Get Back To Work Duez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ***** be sleeping on the job :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Took the glass off since it was just sitting there... Didn't realize it till i was 3 hrs away....Somebody forgot to replace the window seal like we "agreed".









Heading home !










I aint gonna lie. I DO like the color though.









Has a little "flop" to it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

FINALLY HOME


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*In the next few weeks/months, i'm gonna put her back in the spray booth to clean up the many flaws....

In the meantime i gotta replace missing parts...*


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

fuck that shitty baby back bitch :angry: glad you got the 68 back though


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Checkout the craftsmanship. Damn what an attention to detail...*










Gravel shield half assed and tossed in the drivers seat. :uh:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

since he signed a contract of completion and he failed to complete i swear i would send the police to his house and get my damn 64 back...i hate bitches like that


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Mar 9 2008, 10:00 AM~10126043
> *since he signed a contract of completion and he failed to complete i swear i would send the police to his house and get my damn 64 back...i hate bitches like that
> *


I'm working on it homie. Got it all planned out. He thinks i'm "bluffing"...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 09:02 AM~10126051
> *I'm working on it homie. Got it all planned out. He thinks i'm "bluffing"...
> *


good for you...cant fuck with a signed contract


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 08:55 AM~10126036
> *Checkout the craftsmanship. Damn what an attention to detail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gravel shield half assed and tossed in the drivers seat. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Earlier, i said I had to take the windshield off because it wasn't secure...Well i failed to mention that because of it not being "finished" I had a fucking accident....

A good friend of mine advised me not to post this up because it will give Johnathan a good laugh, but i'm gonna be the last one laughing.  i aint really worried about what that fools says or thinks. 

This is partially my fault for not making sure it was done right. So I'm not gonna blame Johnathan entirely.....

.... Driving east on interstate 40 i notice that big rig behind me swirved hard to avoid something. I caught a glimpse of what appeared to be something like glass...yeah you know where this is going.....I immediately pull over to the side and run back to see what the hell had fallen off......*

*yeah homies, my fucking windshield flew the fuck off !!!!* 

*Eventhough Johnathan didn't replace the seal, its my fault too for not checking it.....*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*THIS IS WHY I PICKED THE NAME  "TRAVIESO 68" .... its one thing after the other ! puras travesuras !*










*This is the damage that it did.... It hurt like a bitch. I just sat on interstate 40 for an hour looking at this shit. I couldn't believe it man..*


----------



## 214monte

damm homie that sucks


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 09:12 AM~10126084
> *
> 
> This is the damage that it did.... It hurt like a bitch. I just sat on interstate 40 for an hour looking at this shit. I couldn't believe it man..
> 
> *


i wouldve been thinking all that needs to happen now is for a dog to come and piss on me


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 9 2008, 10:20 AM~10126125
> *i wouldve been thinking all that needs to happen now is for a dog to come and piss on me
> *


for real huh


----------



## lone star

man after all that shit i would sell the car and start on something else.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2008, 10:39 AM~10126200
> *man after all that shit i would sell the car and start on something else.
> *


i've come close homie but for what?...that would just make me a quitter. I've seen and known dudes with worse situations and in the end it was all worth it....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 09:41 AM~10126207
> *i've come close homie but for what?...that would just make me a quitter. I've seen and known dudes with worse situations and in the end it was all worth it....
> *


for me lowriding is a mixture of having fun and spending money wisely. i sell a car, before i redo things twice. i rather sell it and do what i wanna do to another car instead of spending money 2 or 3 times on teh same car, but thaat just me. it sux that guy didnt keep his work.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2008, 10:47 AM~10126226
> *for me lowriding is a mixture of having fun and spending money wisely. i sell a car, before i redo things twice. i rather sell it and do what i wanna do to another car instead of spending money 2 or 3 times on teh same car, but thaat just me. it sux that guy didnt keep his work.
> *


you have a point there bro, but the love i got for this 68' wont let me... Kinda like those people who spend thousands of dollars on vet bills over a sick cat. 

You can't put a price tag on love homie.


----------



## luxurylows

Fuck sin thats the nail in the coffin, with the windshield.. Cant beleive you held your end of the deal with the cars when it turned out like it did.. Your a man of your word and the kind of deal that a handshake means something..Fuck thats a rare cat if you ask me..I remember back in the day a mans word and handshake was better than any fokkkin contract.. Good luck with the IMP..Very true what goes around comes around..


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 10:20 AM~10125881
> *So after I finished tying my ride down i walked over to Johnathan and just handed him the title to the 64'. He handed me my key and that was it. I didn't talk to that fool the whole time i was there. No point in talking to someone like him. Just fucking pointless.....
> 
> After all that being said and done, I kept my fucking word and gave him the 64' in the same condition as we agreed EVEN AFTER MY RIDE WASN'T DONE !.... I know some of you are gonna be like, "WTF man why'd you give him the car if your wasn't done".... I did it to show this ***** some fuckin values. To show him what the meaning of keeping your word mean. As a man, that's the only shit we got going for us. And despite his fucking little games, I still kept my word....
> 
> I just don't understand what the fuck his problem is ... Even after I left the shop and was already 4 hrs away from Albuquerque, he still plays these little bitch games. I text him asking him for the paint code or formula. To this minute I still can't even get that shit from him... Its like, dude just fucking grow up, man up and handle your business. FUCK !
> *



Fuck the bull shitt, I would not even have gave him the title to the 64! :nono:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 9 2008, 10:51 AM~10126245
> *Fuck sin thats the nail in the coffin, with the windshield.. Cant beleive you held your end of the deal with the cars when it turned out like it did.. Your a man of your word and the kind of deal that a handshake means something..Fuck thats a rare cat if you ask me..I remember back in the day a mans word and handshake was better than any fokkkin contract.. Good luck with the IMP..Very true what goes around comes around..
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*This is the love we got for our rides bro.... I skipped out on home made tortillas and chorizo con huevo just so i could get it started after sitting for 6 months...*


Starting her up..VID


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 9 2008, 10:53 AM~10126254
> *Fuck the bull shitt, I would not even have gave him the title to the 64! :nono:
> *


Its all good bro, trust me, he didn't win..... it may take months or years, but its gonna happen...


----------



## sixty7imp

Well glad you got your ride back and now it sits safe in your crib.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 09:55 AM~10126036
> *Checkout the craftsmanship. Damn what an attention to detail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Mar 9 2008, 11:03 AM~10126298-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well glad you got your ride back and now it sits safe in your crib.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah homie... How are things with your 64?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 11:03 AM~10126299
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


What up Skim !


----------



## sixty7imp

Well I got a long way to go on it I went to pick up the 327 w/double hump heads for the 64 yesterday from Tulsa, OK and along the way bought some disc brakes kit for the 67 off some dude for real cheap and even some 14" wires off another dude. But It was from money that I got by selling my 63 project :uh: 





> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 12:04 PM~10126307
> *hell yeah homie... How are things with your 64?
> What up Skim !
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10126332
> *Well I got a long way to go on it I went to pick up the 327 w/double hump heads for the 64 yesterday from Tulsa, OK and along the way bought some disc brakes kit for the 67 off some dude for real cheap and even some 14" wires off another dude.  But It was from money that I got by selling my 63 project  :uh:
> *


----------



## big C

damn homie sorry about your run of bad luck,but dont give up on it now.Hell any body can buy and resale but it takes alot of love to see that shit from start to end when its all said and done you will appreciate it a whole hell of alot more.I would have painted and did the body work on it for your 64.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 09:12 AM~10126084
> *THIS IS WHY I PICKED THE NAME  "TRAVIESO 68" .... its one thing after the other ! puras travesuras !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the damage that it did.... It hurt like a bitch. I just sat on interstate 40 for an hour looking at this shit. I couldn't believe it man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man what the fuck! :uh: This shit just about pissed me off thinking about it. Ah, karma is a bitch! At least you got it back from getting butchered any further.


----------



## junbug29s

Now thats some fucked up shit....why spend hours on paint/prep and not do this right?


Well its in your hands now homie...take your time with it and do it yourself,...the right way... then hit the streets with your chin up high!


----------



## six trey impala

damn homie glad u got ur car back but fuck the way he left those jams looked like he jus painted over the rust...thats some shit sucks that there are many other peoples that are back stabbers like ur painter was i'd hate for something like that to happen to my ride...


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Luis thats some fucked up work but the color really looks good. Duez fucked up big time with your car, shows what kind of painter and man he is :angry: . well any ways get it done so that way i can have a little inspiration and something that i can out do in the future  :biggrin:


----------



## slo

chingada madre!

you have to respect a classic, not just any joker can paint prep and restore the body on a 60s car.... if i woulda had the time n space id have done the body work and got my painter to shoot the car as even trade for the 64!

i know i know aint gonna rub it in. but dam thats garbage work.

just a heads up as a seasoned body man. (HATE TO SAY THIS BUT IM BEING RELISTIC) go over the body really well. if he did welding, body repair panels, id make sure there will no be seams poping up any more around the work or any stress cracks or bubles showing later. 

looks like a rush job from hell , but it CAN BE SAVED. i hope to god non of that occurs. but if it does it can be salvaged or redone. 

in no way am i trying to be negative, but before you go and spend on glass gaskets , seals, polishing trim etc to put it back together. better now than later....oh and if you cant get the paint code fk em. you can take a painted panel into most paint stores and get a match.

if you need any suggestions or what not PM me 

suerte cabron


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by big C+Mar 9 2008, 11:20 AM~10126361-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn homie sorry about your run of bad luck,but dont give up on it now.Hell any body can buy and resale but it takes alot of love to see that shit from start to end when its all said and done you will appreciate it a whole hell of alot more.I would have painted and did the body work on it for your 64.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 11:43 AM~10126480
> *Man what the fuck!  :uh:  This shit just about pissed me off thinking about it. Ah, karma is a bitch! At least you got it back from getting butchered any further.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know bro i nearly had a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 11:51 AM~10126528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats some fucked up shit....why spend hours on paint/prep and not do this right?
> Well its in your hands now homie...take your time with it and do it yourself,...the right way... then hit the streets with your chin up high!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six trey [email protected] 9 2008, 11:57 AM~10126565
> *damn homie glad u got ur car back but fuck the way he left those jams looked like he jus painted over the rust...thats some shit sucks that there are many other peoples that are back stabbers like ur painter was i'd hate for something like that to happen to my ride...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt with this shit on nobody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Mar 9 2008, 12:32 PM~10126718
> *Damn Luis thats some fucked up work but the color really looks good.  Duez fucked up big time with your car, shows what kind of painter and man he is :angry: .  well any ways get it done so that way i can have a little inspiration and something that i can out do in the future   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In due time carnal
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Mar 9 2008, 01:17 PM~10126917
> *chingada madre!
> 
> you have to respect a classic, not just any joker can paint prep and restore the body on a 60s car.... if i woulda had the time n space id have done the body work and got my painter to shoot the car as even trade for the 64!
> 
> i know i know aint gonna rub it in. but dam thats garbage work.
> 
> just a heads up as a seasoned body man. (HATE TO SAY THIS BUT IM BEING RELISTIC) go over the body really well. if he did welding, body repair panels, id make sure there will no be seams poping up any more around the work or any stress cracks or bubles showing later.
> 
> looks like a rush job from hell , but it CAN BE SAVED. i hope to god non of that occurs. but if it does it can be salvaged or redone.
> 
> in no way am i trying to be negative, but before you go and spend on glass gaskets , seals, polishing trim etc to put it back together.  better now than later....oh and if you cant get the paint code fk em. you can take a painted panel into most paint stores and get a match.
> 
> if you need any suggestions or what not PM me
> 
> suerte cabron
> *


REAL TALK homie. I appreciate the words of wisdom. I'll hit you up sometime bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'm gonna hit the floor running after all this shit.... Can't stop now.

Tossed on the wheels for a little added inspiration.. 


Car looks good from 10 ft away :angry: 


























This shot kills me. The hood, the fender, no windshield... Damn i need a drink.


----------



## slo

beautifull color, look at all the jambs and front clip lining up... now cover that car up and get cracking on the frame!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2008, 01:49 PM~10127065
> *beautifull color, look at all the jambs and front clip lining up... now cover that car up and get cracking on the frame!
> *


:werd:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 01:45 PM~10127049
> *I'm gonna hit the floor running after all this shit.... Can't stop now.
> 
> Tossed on the wheels for a little added inspiration..
> Car looks good from 10 ft away  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot kills me. The hood, the fender, no windshield... Damn i need a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dont worry homie theres a bad ass painter here in dallas ready to finish it the right way,patterns and all, :biggrin: u know who im talkin about, :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 9 2008, 01:52 PM~10127084
> *dont worry homie theres a bad ass painter here in dallas ready to finish it the right way,patterns and all, :biggrin: u know who im talkin about, :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir..... give me time to get my money right....


----------



## ElMonte74'

The car looks good from there :biggrin: . Just be kinda glad you got your car back :biggrin: from that pinche cabron :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964

you're lucky you didn't cause a major accident on the highway when your windshield flew off.

that picture you posted up where it looked like rusted pits in the metal, what was that picture of?

i would just sand that whole shit down, fix what needs fixing and respray it. the body looks straight so it shouldnt be much work. that shit looks like it has a pearl or metallic in it, its gonna be hard to match it up. 


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2008, 02:30 PM~10127257
> *you're lucky you didn't cause a major accident on the highway when your windshield flew off.
> 
> that picture you posted up where it looked like rusted pits in the metal, what was that picture of?
> 
> i would just sand that whole shit down, fix what needs fixing and respray it. the body looks straight so it shouldnt be much work. that shit looks like it has a pearl or metallic in it, its gonna be hard to match it up.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


it was the passenger side door bro.


----------



## johnny coconut

Hmph. Looks like Duez OWNED himself, huh?


----------



## Coca Pearl

WHAT'S UP HOMIE? GOOD THAT YOU GOT YOU CAR BACK SO YOU CAN GET TO WORKING ON IT WITHOUT ALL THE BULLSHIT.


----------



## eseoso69

hey glad to see u got ur ranfla back...keep ur head up


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt, but i think the dude spent the first 4 months joy riding my shit. 

Took the car for a spin and it's overheating like a bitch. Radiator is busted and it's steaming from the thermostat cover. 

The front wont go down. It's just locked up. 

My steeting column seems crooked....

The list goes on....*


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

the more i look at it..that is one beautiful color..hopefully a REAL painter can finish it..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 05:09 PM~10127969
> *I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt, but i think the dude spent the first 4 months joy riding my shit.
> 
> Took the car for a spin and it's overheating like a bitch. Radiator is busted and it's steaming from the thermostat cover.
> 
> The front wont go down. It's just locked up.
> 
> My steeting column seems crooked....
> 
> The list goes on....
> *


so you think he was fuckin your shit up while you was away :0


----------



## hoppinlincoln

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 So this is what johnny coconut was telling me about. This sucks bro.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2008, 02:30 PM~10127257
> *i would just sand that whole shit down, fix what needs fixing and respray it. the body looks straight so it shouldnt be much work. that shit looks like it has a pearl or metallic in it, its gonna be hard to match it up.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2,some careful placement of patterns can cover alot as well,those jambs look like hell,but they could be smoothed out and resprayed.
In the end,w/e you do,I'm sure it will turn out decent,you went through all this shit,sure as fuck can't get worse(unless it catches fire :biggrin: ).
Good luck man!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 9 2008, 05:28 PM~10128053-->
> 
> 
> 
> so you think he was fuckin your shit up while you was away  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit like that sure as hell wasn't gonna happen by it sitting 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 05:53 PM~10128197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  So this is what johnny coconut was telling me about. This sucks bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie for dropping by....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Mar 9 2008, 05:58 PM~10128232
> *x2,some careful placement of patterns can cover alot as well,those jambs look like hell,but they could be smoothed out and resprayed.
> In the end,w/e you do,I'm sure it will turn out decent,you went through all this shit,sure as fuck can't get worse(unless it catches fire :biggrin: ).
> Good luck man!
> *


hno: dont jinx it homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Mar 9 2008, 05:16 PM~10128008
> *the more i look at it..that is one beautiful color..hopefully a REAL painter can finish it..
> *


i got no problem at all with the color. Its what's underneath....

The color in my opinion is fresh. Couldn't have asked for anything else.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 06:28 PM~10128053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you think he was fuckin your shit up while you was away  :0
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2008, 10:39 AM~10126200
> *man after all that shit i would sell the car and start on something else.
> *


I agree, this car just might be bad luck.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2008, 10:39 AM~10126200
> *man after all that shit i would sell the car and start on something else.
> *


I agree, this car just might be bad luck.


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 05:05 PM~10128278
> *i got no problem at all with the color. Its what's underneath....
> 
> The color in my opinion is fresh. Couldn't have asked for anything else.
> *


And thats exactly what will come to haunt you later no matter how beautiful the color looks. If it was me I'd take his ass to court for not finishing the impala as promised and take that cash and re-do it by someone trustworthy. That way your shit last and you don't have to worry about whats really underneath. If your gonna do it right...nows the time to do it, not after its all put back together.

If he did pimp your shit for the first few months, thats fucked up! :0 

You got this homie...just regroup and get some real homies together and get this baby looking good....THE RIGHT WAY!




:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 04:09 PM~10127969
> *I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt, but i think the dude spent the first 4 months joy riding my shit.
> 
> Took the car for a spin and it's overheating like a bitch. Radiator is busted and it's steaming from the thermostat cover.
> 
> The front wont go down. It's just locked up.
> 
> My steeting column seems crooked....
> 
> The list goes on....
> *


:0 Duez was serving fools and fucking you over at the same time :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sorry to here about this.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 9 2008, 06:48 PM~10128550-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this car just might be bad luck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i laugh in the face of bad luck :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 06:52 PM~10128569
> *And thats exactly what will come to haunt you later no matter how beautiful the color looks. If it was me I'd take his ass to court for not finishing the impala as promised and take that cash and re-do it by someone trustworthy. That way your shit last and you don't have to worry about whats really underneath. If your gonna do it right...nows the time to do it, not after its all put back together.
> 
> If he did pimp your shit for the first few months, thats fucked up!  :0
> 
> You got this homie...just regroup and get some real homies together and get this baby looking good....THE RIGHT WAY!
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt bro. i'm gonna get it done the right way by someone who values their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Mar 9 2008, 07:18 PM~10128759
> *:0 Duez was serving fools and fucking you over at the same time :biggrin: :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 07:23 PM~10128797
> * Sorry to here about this.
> *


gracias Gotti


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 06:31 PM~10128859
> *i laugh in the face of bad luck  :cheesy:
> No doubt bro. i'm gonna get it done the right way by someone who values their work.
> :angry:
> gracias Gotti
> *


sorry . well any ways have you done anything to it since you go it home :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2008, 08:17 PM~10129153
> *sorry .  well any ways have you done anything to it since you go it home :biggrin:
> *


  

spent some time yesterday aligning the front end, replaced missing bolts etc...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 07:16 AM~10132080
> *
> 
> spent some time yesterday aligning the front end, replaced missing bolts etc...
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 09:41 AM~10126207
> *i've come close homie but for what?...that would just make me a quitter. I've seen and known dudes with worse situations and in the end it was all worth it....
> *


yea you know the shit i went threw wit my monte....glad shes home safe and sound, and to think I was gonna send my monte out when he got done with yours...only good thing to come outta all this is now ppl know not to fuck wit dude...Gl on the rebirth let me know if you need anything from down this way


----------



## lone star

that color is gonna be hard to match.


----------



## 801Rider

Looks similiar to the color on mine :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider

Maybe these show the color a lil better with the sun :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 9 2008, 02:45 PM~10127049-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna hit the floor running after all this shit.... Can't stop now.
> 
> Tossed on the wheels for a little added inspiration..
> Car looks good from 10 ft away  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damm sin........ I bet this pic makes you want it even worst.....
> 
> *Looks Bad Fucking Ass ! ! ! ! !*
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 02:45 PM~10127049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  " It will buff out " :dunno: 


Hey Sin Atlest you got the 68 back in time for Easter Picnic.........


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WHAT UP SIN7 IT JUST GETS BETTER AND BETTER HUH, IM SORRY YOU GOING THROUGH ALL THIS BULL SHIT, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT? KEEP YOUR HEAD UP FINISH THIS BAD MOTHER FUCKER, AND HAVE A GOOD PROFESSIONAL PAINTER RESHOOT THE CAR WITH THE SAME COLOR . THIS JUST MADE DUEZ A PERSON YOU CANT TRUST. EVEN PAISAS FROM T.J. DO BETTER WORK IN 10 HRS THAN WHAT THAT FOO DID IN 6 MONTHS :0 :0 :0 I WOULD OF RATHER TAKEN IT TO T.J. THAN TO HIM. BUT ITS ALL GOOD THIS YEAR YOU WILL HAVE IT LOOKING HOW YOU WANT, HOMIE BY THE WAY THAT IS A CLEAN ASS COLOR IT HAS ALOT OF PEARL IN IT ,NICE


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 10 2008, 10:06 AM~10132865-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks similiar to the color on mine :dunno:
> 
> it does huh
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 10 2008, 10:18 AM~10132936
> *Damm sin........  I bet this pic makes you want it even worst.....
> 
> Looks Bad Fucking Ass ! ! ! ! !
> " It will buff out "      :dunno:
> Hey Sin Atlest you got the 68 back in time for Easter Picnic.........
> *


Yeah man in due time it'll be finished the right way....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Mar 10 2008, 11:18 AM~10133351
> *thats what happens when you constantly talk shit about the person that has your car in their possession  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it doesnt surprice me that shes here talkin shit,just like duez no class theyre all about the hood ,keepin it ganster fuck the police ,keep it gangster and stay on ur 30 gs home and teach ur kids how to be thugs with no class just like theyr father.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 09:54 AM~10133563
> *it doesnt surprice me that shes here talkin shit,just like duez no class theyre all about the hood ,keepin it ganster fuck the police ,keep it gangster and stay on ur 30 gs home and teach ur kids how to be thugs with no class just like theyr father.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

OHH WHAT HAPPEND TO THE POST :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

6 User(s) are reading this topic (*3 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WICKEDKUSTOMS, --JUICE--, ricndaregal


:0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## --JUICE--

3 Members: --JUICE--, WICKEDKUSTOMS, ricndaregal
does this answear ur question


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 10:07 AM~10133646
> *3 Members: --JUICE--, WICKEDKUSTOMS, ricndaregal
> does this answear ur question
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:09 PM~10133660
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


el senor moderator esta guachando ese :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 10:10 AM~10133668
> *el senor moderator esta guachando ese :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: BIRDS ON THE WIRE BIRDS ON THE WIRE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKEN RIC


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:11 PM~10133680
> *:0  :biggrin: BIRDS ON THE WIRE BIRDS ON THE WIRE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKEN RIC
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh tham my screen went black,i cant log in anymore what the fuck what do u mean im banned :tears: :tears:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 10:13 AM~10133689
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh tham my screen went black,i cant log in anymore what the fuck what do u mean im banned :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: RIC STOP THAT :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## --JUICE--

4 Members: --JUICE--, WICKEDKUSTOMS, hoppin91lac, ricndaregal


them hes still here,ok just turn the light off walk back sloooowwwwwly and RUN RUN RUN


----------



## ricndaregal

run mutha phucka run :0 :0 naw i was asked to remove it fellaz uffin: 


dam sin good to see you got your car back, bad to see the outcome of it :no: even sad to see his wife have an immature comment to throw in there :no:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 12:27 PM~10133779
> *run mutha phucka run :0 :0 naw i was asked to remove it fellaz uffin:
> dam sin good to see you got your car back, bad to see the outcome of it :no: even sad to see his wife have an immature comment to throw in there :no:
> *



see WICKEDCUSTOMS hes a cool guy and all those pms u were sending me about him ,u should take it all back homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 10:30 AM~10133798
> *see WICKEDCUSTOMS hes a cool guy and all those pms u were sending me about him ,u should take it all back homeboy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

*FTP* :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 10:27 AM~10133779
> *run mutha phucka run :0 :0 naw i was asked to remove it fellaz uffin:
> dam sin good to see you got your car back, bad to see the outcome of it :no: even sad to see his wife have an immature comment to throw in there :no:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: THAT WAS PROUBABLY HIM ON HER PAGE THOUGH :0 :0 :0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:34 PM~10133823
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: THAT WAS PROUBABLY HIM ON HER PAGE THOUGH :0  :0  :0
> *


can we all gat along :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 10:34 AM~10133822
> *FTP :0 :0 :0
> *


FTP YOU BACK BITCH I'LL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY AT THE MEETING :0 :biggrin: THEN WILL HAVE A DRINK GOT TO BE NICE TO THIS PUTO B-4 HE GETS FEELING AND REALLY BLOCKS ME :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:35 PM~10133832
> *FTP YOU BACK BITCH I'LL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY AT THE MEETING  :0  :biggrin: THEN WILL HAVE A DRINK GOT TO BE NICE TO THIS PUTO B-4 HE GETS FEELING AND REALLY BLOCKS ME :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 # 1 moderator :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Mar 10 2008, 10:34 AM~10133823-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: THAT WAS PROUBABLY HIM ON HER PAGE THOUGH :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WOULDNT DOUBT IT :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 10:35 AM~10133832
> *FTP YOU BACK BITCH I'LL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY AT THE MEETING  :0  :biggrin: THEN WILL HAVE A DRINK GOT TO BE NICE TO THIS PUTO B-4 HE SERVES ME THIS WEEKEND  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10133854
> *in the hall internets*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 10:39 AM~10133857
> *I WOULDNT DOUBT IT :no:
> 
> *


YEAP HES GOING TO SERVE ME A BEER OR 2 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 10:41 AM~10133869
> *YEAP HES GOING TO SERVE ME A BEER OR 2  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUSTION IS, IS THE BIG BODY GONNA BE READY OR NOT :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 10:42 AM~10133873
> *QUSTION IS, IS THE BIG BODY GONNA BE READY OR NOT :0 :0 :0
> *


IT ALL DEPENDS ON EDDY NOW :0 BUT HE JUST HAS TO WIRE IT AND EXTEND THE A ARMS 1.5 :0 IM PUTTING A FULL STACK SO IT MIGHT NOT EVEN HOP  AT LEAST THATS WHAT EDDY AND MI71 HAD TOLD ME


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: WICKEDKUSTOMS, *emhomie13*
:wave:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10133563
> *it doesnt surprice me that shes here talkin shit,just like duez no class theyre all about the hood ,keepin it ganster fuck the police ,keep it gangster and stay on ur 30 gs home and teach ur kids how to be thugs with no class just like theyr father.
> *


X10000000 This shit pisses me off to no end. :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 10:44 AM~10133888
> *IT ALL DEPENDS ON EDDY NOW :0  BUT HE JUST HAS TO WIRE IT AND EXTEND THE A ARMS 1.5 :0  IM PUTTING A FULL STACK SO IT MIGHT NOT EVEN HOP    AT LEAST THATS WHAT EDDY AND MI71 HAD TOLD ME
> *


IF YOU DRIVE THE CAR EVERYDAY FOR THE NEXT WHOLE WEEK THEY SHOULD BREAK IN uffin: GUESS WE'LL SEE.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 10:47 AM~10133905
> *IF YOU DRIVE THE CAR EVERYDAY FOR THE NEXT WHOLE WEEK THEY SHOULD BREAK IN uffin: GUESS WE'LL SEE.
> *


I HOPE SO :biggrin: I CANT WAIT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -BurqueRuka @ Mar 10 2008+ 11:18 AM~10133563-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you constantly talk shit about the person that has your car in their possession  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 12:54 PM~10133563
> *it doesnt surprice me that shes here talkin shit,just like duez no class theyre all about the hood ,keepin it ganster fuck the police ,keep it gangster and stay on ur 30 gs home and teach ur kids how to be thugs with no class just like theyr father.
> *



*Juice, ***** whats wrong with you !*

That fooland his chick aint hood, rule number one in my hood is keep your word !
*" remember what Tony Montanna said " All I got in this wolrd is my word and Balls AND I DONT BRAKE THEM FOR NOBODY ! "*


#2 .. Dont Bitch Out.... *" This ***** got 3 cars of ****** watch his back while Sin trying to put his car back together " Thats a Bitch Move If I ever heard of one.*


*HOOD ? ! ? , *****, THIS FOOL A JOKE !*


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 10:45 AM~10133894
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WICKEDKUSTOMS, emhomie13
> :wave:
> *


WHAT UP :loco: ! HOW'S YOUR DAUGHTER DOIN? HOPE SHE'S DOING WELL! WHAT UP WITH THE 68?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Mar 10 2008, 11:02 AM~10133994-->
> 
> 
> 
> X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999[/b]
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-emhomie13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 10 2008, 11:03 AM~10133998
> *WHAT UP  :loco: !  HOW'S YOUR DAUGHTER DOIN?  HOPE SHE'S DOING WELL!  WHAT UP WITH THE 68?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> SHE IS DOING HELL OF BETTER HOMIE THATS SURGERY WAS FOR THE GOOD SHE REALLY NEEDED IT .THANKS FOR ASKING HOMIE . WELL I PUT IT ON HOLD FOR THE MOMENT CUZ IM WORKING ON MY BIG BODY AND ONE OF THE HOMIES ASKED ME IF I CAN PAINT HIS GLASS HOUSE SO IMA HOOK HIM UP
Click to expand...


----------



## --JUICE--

were goin off track,sin more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 11:08 AM~10134031
> * ONE OF THE HOMIES ASKED ME IF I CAN PAINT HIS GLASS HOUSE SO IMA HOOK HIM UP
> *


HE SHOULD START A BUILD UP ON IT uffin: HOWS IT COMIN ALONG WICKED uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 02:08 PM~10134031
> *X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> *



I tell you it's a shame to see all these lil ****** trying to act all gangster and hood, 
when them mother fuckers dont even know the rules of the G code. . . . . 


Im Out This Bitch ......... Sin, dont slow your roll homie, just punch the gas and run over these Bitch's


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Mar 10 2008, 11:16 AM~10134072-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE SHOULD START A BUILD UP ON IT uffin: HOWS IT COMIN ALONG WICKED uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 11:17 AM~10134086
> *
> *


----------



## emhomie626

GOD DAMN! JUST FINISHED READING THE UPDATES!! WHAT A LIL [email protected]#% THAT FOOL IS!! CANT BELIEVE HE DID THAT TO U SIN!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND FINISH IT!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 05:16 AM~10132080
> *
> 
> spent some time yesterday aligning the front end, replaced missing bolts etc...
> *


 :biggrin: Hey homie when you get the time remember to send me that steering wheel  .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 10 2008, 01:39 PM~10134247
> *:biggrin: Hey homie when you get the time remember to send me that steering wheel  .
> *


PM me your address again. I'm going to DHL tomorrow to send my homie in LA some parts. I can do it then....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 12:47 PM~10134301
> *PM me your address again. I'm going to DHL tomorrow to send my homie in LA some parts. I can do it then....
> *


orale PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86

That's some bullshit, wanna trade fucked up rides? :biggrin: seriously, don't get discouraged, do up the frame, then do the body up right, that's how I'd do it, but stay on it, that's a badass ride even if it's fucked up. :thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86

ttt, damn double post


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Mar 10 2008, 04:45 PM~10135543
> *That's some bullshit, wanna trade fucked up rides? :biggrin: seriously, don't get discouraged, do up the frame, then do the body up right, that's how I'd do it, but stay on it, that's a badass ride even if it's fucked up. :thumbsup:
> *



no doubt homie. Aint giving up... Its just started


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 04:58 PM~10135637
> *no doubt homie. Aint giving up... Its just started
> *


DAMN BRO,I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU CAN HOLD YOUR KOOL ON A MOMENT LIKE THAT ,I WOULD HAVE GONE OFF ON THIS FOOL ,BUT ANYWAYS AT LEAST YOU GOT YOUR RIDE BACK HOME .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 01:06 PM~10133639
> *OHH WHAT HAPPEND TO THE POST  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
The error returned was:

Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken.

deleted post owned


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 05:47 PM~10135956
> *Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> The error returned was:
> 
> Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken.
> 
> deleted post owned
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 06:19 PM~10136204
> *:biggrin:
> *


Do these help you???


----------



## DJLATIN

:0


> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 10:20 AM~10125881
> *So after I finished tying my ride down i walked over to Johnathan and just handed him the title to the 64'. He handed me my key and that was it. I didn't talk to that fool the whole time i was there. No point in talking to someone like him. Just fucking pointless.....
> 
> After all that being said and done, I kept my fucking word and gave him the 64' in the same condition as we agreed EVEN AFTER MY RIDE WASN'T DONE !.... I know some of you are gonna be like, "WTF man why'd you give him the car if your wasn't done".... I did it to show this ***** some fuckin values. To show him what the meaning of keeping your word mean. As a man, that's the only shit we got going for us. And despite his fucking little games, I still kept my word....
> 
> I just don't understand what the fuck his problem is ... Even after I left the shop and was already 4 hrs away from Albuquerque, he still plays these little bitch games. I text him asking him for the paint code or formula. To this minute I still can't even get that shit from him... Its like, dude just fucking grow up, man up and handle your business. FUCK !
> *


Sounds like duez is a chonch. :0


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2008, 12:54 PM~10133563
> *it doesnt surprice me that shes here talkin shit,just like duez no class theyre all about the hood ,keepin it ganster fuck the police ,keep it gangster and stay on ur 30 gs home and teach ur kids how to be thugs with no class just like theyr father.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 10 2008, 01:27 PM~10133779
> *run mutha phucka run :0 :0 naw i was asked to remove it fellaz uffin:
> dam sin good to see you got your car back, bad to see the outcome of it :no: even sad to see his wife have an immature comment to throw in there :no:
> *


No shit, Sin should have laid some pipe in her ass so that she could see what a real man can pass down some values.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 10 2008, 02:02 PM~10133994
> *Juice, ***** whats wrong with you !
> 
> That fooland his chick aint hood,  rule number one in my hood is keep your word !
> " remember what Tony Montanna said " All I got in this wolrd is my word and Balls AND I DONT BRAKE THEM FOR NOBODY ! "
> #2 .. Dont Bitch Out....  " This ***** got 3 cars of ****** watch his back while Sin trying to put his car back together "  Thats a Bitch Move If I ever heard of one.
> HOOD ? ! ? ,        *****, THIS FOOL A JOKE !
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2008, 06:00 PM~10136622
> *:0
> Sounds like duez has a chonch.  :0
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 10 2008, 06:23 PM~10136243
> *Do these help you???
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pics homie. I guess fastback and Custom quarter extenstions aren't interchangeable. Those are a too small. thanks though.


----------



## SW713

daaaaammmmmmnn been a ride homie! its gonna work out for ya though.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey homie if you want i can search some junk yards here to see if they have any quarter extentions, doubt they'll have them since they never have any good cars :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Mar 10 2008, 07:45 PM~10136994-->
> 
> 
> 
> daaaaammmmmmnn been a ride homie!  its gonna work out for ya though.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats good Patrick !?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Mar 10 2008, 07:45 PM~10136996
> *Hey homie if you want i can search some junk yards here to see if they have any quarter extentions, doubt they'll have them since they never have any good cars :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out Beto


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 08:03 PM~10137152
> *whats good Patrick !?
> good lookin out Beto
> *



whats the deal luis? :biggrin: i was goin thru this topic, thats a lotta bullshit homeboy. alot. put it behind you now, push forward and jus get the car goin.

the rivi is comin along. i jus got my interior back(sweet) and dropped my suspension at the chromers. should be lookin at paint here soon :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 10 2008, 08:23 PM~10137360
> *whats the deal luis?  :biggrin:  i was goin thru this topic, thats a lotta bullshit homeboy.  alot.  put it behind you now, push forward and jus get the car goin.
> 
> the rivi is comin along.  i jus got my interior back(sweet) and dropped my suspension at the chromers.  should be lookin at paint here soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 07:03 PM~10137152
> *whats good Patrick !?
> good lookin out Beto
> *


:thumbsup: anything to help :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 07:21 PM~10136763
> *Thanks for the pics homie. I guess fastback and Custom quarter extenstions aren't interchangeable. Those are a too small. thanks though.
> *


Sorry homie  Keep putting it down


----------



## ricndaregal

and so the build up is once again continued uffin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: what up nikkuas


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2008, 08:41 AM~10126207
> *i've come close homie but for what?...that would just make me a quitter. I've seen and known dudes with worse situations and in the end it was all worth it....
> *


Your right Homie. My 70 look like shit when i got it. At the end of the day i was so pissed cuz it didnt go my way with a part or two. But I didnt give up. 8 Months later when it was out of the paint booth and the hydros were in. And i was cruzing the streets hitting the switch and peeps looking at me. It was a type pride and respect i had for myself that made it worth for every day i struggle and was mad. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 214monte




----------



## scrappin68




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*TTT* FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Black86Cutty

Nice 68, My Tio Has One The Same Color As Yours But A Fastback, And I Have A 68 SS Coupe In My Backyard


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Mar 12 2008, 10:43 AM~10151655
> *Nice 68, My Tio Has One The Same Color As Yours But A Fastback, And I Have A 68 SS Coupe In My Backyard
> *


THIS ONE IS A FASTBACK HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2008, 04:30 PM~10153018
> *THIS ONE IS A FASTBACK HOMIE
> *


:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2008, 07:03 PM~10137152
> *whats good Patrick !?
> good lookin out Beto
> *


Looked but didn't come up with anything :uh:


----------



## SW713

luis, check your pm's.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## scrappin68




----------



## six trey impala

TTT FOR THA HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 11 2008, 04:22 PM~10143794
> *
> *




:scrutinize: *Watch Out homies we got a spy watching........



Dont want non of the homies getting busted cues of some back stage secret square shit !*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 14 2008, 08:48 AM~10167011
> *:scrutinize:  Watch Out homies  we got a spy watching........
> Dont want non of the homies getting busted cues of some back stage secret square shit !
> *


I AINT SKERRED OF NO NUGGAS TELL EM TO BRING WHAT THEY GOT :angry: IM READY :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Mar 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10167011-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  *Watch Out homies  we got a spy watching........
> Dont want non of the homies getting busted cues of some back stage secret square shit !*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:04 PM~10167102
> *I AINT SKERRED OF NO NUGGAS TELL EM TO BRING WHAT THEY GOT  :angry: IM READY :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



Naw homie it was a inside joke between me and 214Monte.... 

But Fuck it, Let get them secret square as ***** ! ! ! 



:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Mar 14 2008, 11:04 AM~10167102-->
> 
> 
> 
> I AINT SKERRED OF NO NUGGAS TELL EM TO BRING WHAT THEY GOT  :angry: IM READY :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 68 impala mafia got it ready que no Erick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 14 2008, 12:30 PM~10167702
> *Naw homie it was a inside joke between me and 214Monte....
> 
> But Fuck it,  Let get them secret square as ***** ! ! !
> :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


:werd: you cruising to keller sunday ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

You already know how we do it !

Fuck the hater.











Starting early this weekend. Got that Crown and Coke pouring non stop. My little carnalito with the Caddy is proposing tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 14 2008, 03:31 PM~10169558
> *You already know how we do it !
> 
> Fuck the hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting early this weekend. Got that Crown and Coke pouring non stop. My little carnalito with the Caddy is proposing tonight.  :cheesy:
> *


homito the pic isn't working :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 04:32 PM~10169570
> *homito the pic isn't working :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you sure Beto?


Hold up let me try again


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 14 2008, 03:31 PM~10169558
> *You already know how we do it !
> 
> Fuck the hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting early this weekend. Got that Crown and Coke pouring non stop. My little carnalito with the Caddy is proposing tonight.  :cheesy:
> *


There its working :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 04:38 PM~10169613
> *There its working :uh:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 14 2008, 02:29 PM~10169540
> *68 impala mafia got it ready que no Erick
> :werd: you cruising to keller sunday ?
> *


  AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAANNN


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 14 2008, 04:38 PM~10169613-->
> 
> 
> 
> There its working :uh:
> 
> Cause this is what i saw
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my bad homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 04:39 PM~10169623
> *  AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAANNN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REAL TALK
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sheriff Justice_@Mar 14 2008, 04:39 PM~10169625
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 14 2008, 03:31 PM~10169558
> *You already know how we do it !
> 
> Fuck the hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting early this weekend. Got that Crown and Coke pouring non stop. My little carnalito with the Caddy is proposing tonight.  :cheesy:
> *


damn that color is nice paint glows :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 14 2008, 03:31 PM~10169558
> *You already know how we do it !
> 
> Fuck the hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting early this weekend. Got that Crown and Coke pouring non stop. My little carnalito with the Caddy is proposing tonight.  :cheesy:
> *



 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10054140
> *i busted out my compressor and gun today to practice a little.... I got some skill but gotta keep working on it... Decided to practice on this header panel. gonna paint it to see what I come up with....
> *


Hey homie what kind of paint gun you using. I just bought a lil cheap ass gun from Harbor Freight. Gonna see what I can do as far as painting my batts :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 14 2008, 07:32 PM~10170765
> *Hey homie what kind of paint gun you using. I just bought a lil cheap ass gun from Harbor Freight. Gonna see what I can do as far as painting my batts :cheesy:
> *



same one you just bought. It comes with two guns. Works pretty good.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 15 2008, 06:45 AM~10173669
> *same one you just bought. It comes with two guns. Works pretty good.
> *


I didn't get that one, I did see the kit though :0 Mine was $30 gravity feed :dunno: I'll let you know in a couple weeks how it works :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 15 2008, 08:07 AM~10173829
> *I didn't get that one, I did see the kit though :0 Mine was $30 gravity feed :dunno: I'll let you know in a couple weeks how it works :biggrin:
> *



cool !

I'm gonna do my fender wells and dash this week.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## DUVAL

POSTED NEW PIC ON THE DUVALS HERO PAGE ....HOT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 15 2008, 10:47 AM~10174562
> *cool !
> 
> I'm gonna do my fender wells and dash this week.
> *


Pics and a lot of detail homie. I was wanting to do the same :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## scrapin82regal

Looks good homie


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 15 2008, 10:47 AM~10174562
> *cool !
> 
> I'm gonna do my fender wells and dash this week.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Damn I hadn't check up on this thread in a minute... Good thing you have your car back. Sucks you had to deal with all the bullshit and I think we both know who was in the three cars that rolled up... You know how _they_ roll :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Started fixing the dash today. Since there isn't glass there, I might as well get it done now... I hope to have the entire dash rust-free by this weekend. 

Started with the worst area.*

















*There's 2 more spots, not as bad as the one above left to do..*









*Pattern Ready*









*Tack welds. *









*Little Grinding. Gonna follow it up with some filler.*


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2008, 08:51 PM~10191507
> *Started fixing the dash today. Since there isn't glass there, I might as well get it done now... I hope to have the entire dash rust-free by this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I NEED THAT APLINE REMOTE ON THE DASH................. :biggrin:*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 17 2008, 08:08 PM~10191662
> *I NEED THAT APLINE REMOTE ON THE DASH................. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Its not a remote, its my cell phone.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2008, 09:08 PM~10191668
> *:roflmao: Its not a remote, its my cell phone.
> *


 :angry: LOOKS LIKE THAT REMOTE FOR AN ALPINE THAT ONE OF THE SHOPS GOT ME FOR. I HAD THE FUCKER IN THE GLOVE BOX AND WHEN I GOT MY CAR BACK THE FUCKER WAS GONE. BUT GOOD I HAVE ANOTHER ALPINE WITH REMOTE THAT WAITING TO GO IN SOMETHING ELSE........ :biggrin: SO I USE THE REMOTE FROM IT TIL I FIND ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

(0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


:scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10192037
> *(0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: I I.......... :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2008, 06:51 PM~10191507
> *Started fixing the dash today. Since there isn't glass there, I might as well get it done now... I hope to have the entire dash rust-free by this weekend.
> 
> Started with the worst area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's 2 more spots, not as bad as the one above left to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern Ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tack welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Grinding. Gonna follow it up with some filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, I'm not used to seeing much progress like I'm seeing since you got it back....wonder why? Good job!

you gonna treat the rest of the rust w/ a rust converter/sealer? Or cut it out?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10192452
> *man, I'm not used to seeing much progress like I'm seeing since you got it back....wonder why? Good job!
> 
> you gonna treat the rest of the rust w/ a rust converter/sealer? Or cut it out?
> 
> 
> *


thanks Junbug. Gonna remove as much rust as I can. The areas where I can't cut out or replace I'll use POR on it.


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good Luis did you ever send my wheel out and if you did I haven't gotten it yet and starting to think DHL ripped us off :angry:


----------



## scrappin68

good patch work :thumbsup: you going to paint the dash the same color of the car ?


----------



## --JUICE--

sin did u find that junk yard yesterday????


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10192841-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Gabriel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Mar 17 2008, 10:24 PM~10193406
> *Looks good Luis did you ever send my wheel out and if you did I haven't gotten it yet and starting to think DHL ripped us off :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you the tracking number ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 11:32 PM~10194088
> *good patch work  :thumbsup:  you going to paint the dash the same color of the car ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie. yeah homie, gonna paint the dash and firewall together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:43 AM~10195593
> *sin did u find that junk yard yesterday????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't go afterall. Came home and started on the dash instead. I did however find this place today: CTCAUTORANCH.com
> 
> They're just north of denton. Kinda pricey but at least i know they have several windshields in stock
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:16 PM~10197181
> *LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Erick, see the comment I gave to Beto above about the Tracking numbers


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2008, 06:39 PM~10192037
> *(0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> :scrutinize:
> *


Its okay... That's me  :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 18 2008, 02:46 PM~10199368
> *
> I'll get you the tracking number ASAP.
> 
> Erick, see the comment I gave to Beto above about the Tracking numbers
> 
> *


  x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Did a little more work this afternoon on the dash..... *

*The 2 biggest spots left..*

















*Cut away the cancer:*

















*Tack filled the areas where there was over-cut:*









*Got my patterns ready:*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Thursday I'll lay the patterns over on clean metal and start to fill it in. Hope to have the dash ready for primer by Sunday.*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 18 2008, 07:46 PM~10200956
> *Thursday I'll lay the patterns over on clean metal and start to fill it in. Hope to have the dash ready for primer by Sunday.
> *


Looks good man, You look like you got it handled with the templates.


----------



## scrappin68

keep it up .. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2008, 06:58 PM~10201027
> *Looks good man, You look like you got it handled with the templates.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86

TTT, now the car's gettin done like it deserves to be :thumbsup: just don't lose momentum


----------



## 1 sic 86

nice ride i got a fastback to but dsome dumb ass decided to chop the top but it still looks good though


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

YOU DID MORE WORK IN 2 DAYS THAN THAT FOO DID IN 4 MONTHS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10205908
> *YOU DID MORE WORK IN 2 DAYS THAN THAT FOO DID IN 4 MONTHS :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 18 2008, 06:44 PM~10200941
> * Did a little more work this afternoon on the dash.....
> 
> The 2 biggest spots left..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut away the cancer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tack filled the areas where there was over-cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my patterns ready:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

dranky dranky time


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 18 2008, 07:58 PM~10201027-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good man, You look like you got it handled with the templates.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the angle it was in seemed hard but the templates came out perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 08:07 PM~10201082
> *keep it up ..  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 07:25 AM~10203893
> *TTT, now the car's gettin done like it deserves to be  :thumbsup:  just don't lose momentum
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell nah homie. I aint stopping now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 sic [email protected] 19 2008, 08:43 AM~10204223
> *nice ride i got a fastback to but dsome dumb ass decided to chop the top but it still looks good though
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn why the hell would they do that ?!?!?! ...got any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10205908
> *YOU DID MORE WORK IN 2 DAYS THAN THAT FOO DID IN 4 MONTHS :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean 6 months....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Mar 19 2008, 12:45 PM~10206085
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Jr


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 19 2008, 04:52 PM~10207647
> *you mean 6 months....
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 04:25 PM~10207824
> *:burn:
> *


X19681968196819681968


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 18 2008, 03:46 PM~10199368
> *I'll get you the tracking number ASAP.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

ttt for blue drama :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 18 2008, 04:46 PM~10199368
> *Whats up Gabriel..
> I'll get you the tracking number ASAP.
> Thanks homie. yeah homie, gonna paint the dash and firewall together.
> Didn't go afterall. Came home and started on the dash instead. I did however find this place today: CTCAUTORANCH.com
> They're just north of denton. Kinda pricey but at least i know they have several windshields in stock
> Erick, see the comment I gave to Beto above about the Tracking numbers
> *



been there, they got all kinds of cars n shit


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2008, 09:19 PM~10192582
> *thanks Junbug. Gonna remove as much rust as I can. The areas where I can't cut out or replace I'll use POR on it.
> *


have you considered rust neautralizers for the areas you can reach ive used it on all my rusty projects.


http://fitchlumber.com/paint/krylonpopups/...ustneutral.html

http://corvaircenter.com/phorum/read.php?1,117705,118252

http://store.interstateproducts.com/Rust_C...CFQNMxwodDSAj_w

http://www.therustdoctor.com/?gclid=CMvTsd...CFQPHIgod2hHK6g


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 20 2008, 05:56 PM~10217240
> *have you considered rust neautralizers for the areas you can reach ive used it on all  my rusty projects.
> http://fitchlumber.com/paint/krylonpopups/...ustneutral.html
> 
> http://corvaircenter.com/phorum/read.php?1,117705,118252
> 
> http://store.interstateproducts.com/Rust_C...CFQNMxwodDSAj_w
> 
> http://www.therustdoctor.com/?gclid=CMvTsd...CFQPHIgod2hHK6g
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Gonna have to look into this. Can you spray primer over these ?


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic ( Gu2ests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: POONJAB63

2 GUESTS PEEKER ALERT


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10217673
> *:thumbsup: Gonna have to look into this. Can you spray primer over these ?
> *


YES MOST WORK THE SAME WAY. HELPS ALOT IN ANY HARD TO REACH AREAS 

MOST YOU CAN SPRAY PRIME RIGHT OVER.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Gonna put some work on that dash today....

some random pics. My brother picked up a good deal on some 13's for his fleet. Slapped them on last night...*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 22 2008, 11:23 AM~10229139
> *Gonna put some work on that dash today....
> 
> some random pics. My brother picked up a good deal on some 13's for his fleet. Slapped them on last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 801Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 22 2008, 11:23 AM~10229139
> *Gonna put some work on that dash today....
> 
> some random pics. My brother picked up a good deal on some 13's for his fleet. Slapped them on last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I/M FEELEN THAT CADDI BABY


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks good luis, did you fix the front suspension  .


----------



## loquehay

looks like duez painted this one too!!!


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by loquehay_@Mar 22 2008, 10:02 PM~10232082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like duez painted this one too!!!
> *


nah that one looks done, ugly but done


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10237918
> *nah that one looks done, ugly but done
> *


:roflmao: ain't that the truth. did you find the quarter extentions and tracking number  :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## emhomie626

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

U finish the dash Yet?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 25 2008, 10:31 AM~10250273
> *U finish the dash Yet?
> *


We all want to know :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 25 2008, 10:00 AM~10250459
> *We all want to know :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

he proubably needs a corona here you go


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

Can. Can I have one to :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 26 2008, 07:58 PM~10264519-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 IS RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Mar 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10265527
> *Can. Can I have one to :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Mar 27 2008, 12:21 AM~10266194
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2008, 08:53 AM~10267249
> *:0 IS RIGHT
> :yes: :yes:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I'm here homies. Been under the weather these past few days. Had pink eye over the weekend and strep since monday. Got to feeling better today so i got out there and tore into the ride.... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Got to thinking of a realistic game plan. I wish I had the time and money to redo the whole car this year from top to bottom and upgrade other things but it just aint gonna happen. So I made up my mind to finish 5 major things this year and enjoy the car for the summer. Then tear it down again this coming winter. 

Items on the "To Do" list are:

Fix and Paint Dash
Paint Firewall
Motor Swap (i know you fellas said to wait till the frame was done, but i gotta do it)
Fix hood and Fender
Find Windshield


For now those are the only things i'm gonna do. After that like I said I'm gonna drive the car around and get it out there, not for show but for me to enjoy. I gave myself a deadline of May 1st 2008. So I have a month to get that stuff done.... I know its possible....

Then in the winter I'll redo the 2 pump setup,rack add chrome and hopefully re spray the whole car. *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* So it begins: 

The Tear Down *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

My crazy ass almost took it to a weekend picnic. Even washed it. I was gonna ride with NO damn windshield :0 :roflmao: but my eyes were killing me and my wife took my keys


----------



## scrappin68

sounds good ..get some fun out of it and enjoy the summer after all the drama ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Mar 27 2008, 07:05 PM~10271465
> *  sounds good ..get some  fun out of it and enjoy the summer after all the drama ...
> *


for real bro. No point in having the car sit all year long. Gonna do a minor face lift and enjoy it. I hate going to picnics or cruise nights in my wifes Xterra.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2008, 08:06 PM~10271476
> *for real bro. No point in having the car sit all year long. Gonna do a minor face lift and enjoy it. I hate going to picnics or cruise nights in my wifes Xterra.
> *



Dont feel bad bro, my shitt broke on me sunday on the way to the car wash before I can hit the pinic up...so I was left to roll my baby mama's tahoe. :uh: 

So got my tax return today...tomorrow picking it up from the mechanic and going to the painter to talk a deal to have it re-painted.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 27 2008, 08:09 PM~10271884
> *Dont feel bad bro, my shitt broke on me sunday on the way to the car wash before I can hit the pinic up...so I was left to roll my baby mama's tahoe. :uh:
> 
> So got my tax return today...tomorrow picking it up from the mechanic and going to the painter to talk a deal to have it re-painted.
> *


damn that sucks homie..... hope you get it rollin soon.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 27 2008, 07:04 PM~10271458-->
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy ass almost took it to a weekend picnic. Even washed it. I was gonna ride with NO damn windshield :0  :roflmao: but my eyes were killing me and *my wife took my keys*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real reason comes out :biggrin: :roflmao: J/P homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Mar 27 2008, 07:05 PM~10271465
> *  sounds good ..get some  fun out of it and enjoy the summer after all the drama ...
> *


----------



## emhomie626

> My crazy ass almost took it to a weekend picnic. Even washed it. I was gonna ride with NO damn windshield :0 :roflmao: but my eyes were killing me and my wife took my keys
> 
> I WOULD HAVE TAKEN IT ANYWAYS! YOUR SUPPOSE TO STASH THE SPARE UNDER THE CAR ON THE FRAME WITH A MAGNET!! :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR MONTH LONG PLAN!


----------



## vertex

Sorry about all your troubles that is really fucked up. I love the color and dont give up! If you ever find the paint code post it up in the thread!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2008, 08:04 PM~10271458
> *My crazy ass almost took it to a weekend picnic. Even washed it. I was gonna ride with NO damn windshield :0  :roflmao: but my eyes were killing me and my wife took my keys
> *


 :0 
NOW THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL ROLLIN WITH A/C................. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Good to see you back Luis and goodluck on the 68'  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2008, 07:04 PM~10271458
> * I was gonna ride with NO damn windshield :0  :roflmao: but my eyes were killing me
> *


Now THAT'S a true rider..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2008, 07:01 PM~10271441
> * So it begins:
> 
> The Tear Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you gotta plan!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

good luck


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2008, 07:04 PM~10271458
> *My crazy ass almost took it to a weekend picnic. Even washed it. I was gonna ride with NO damn windshield :0  :roflmao: but my eyes were killing me and my wife took my keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this fool here :roflmao: :roflmao: 

does look good though. you find those extensions yet?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 28 2008, 01:03 AM~10274482-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back Luis and goodluck on the 68'   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beto, guess what went out today ??? check your PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 28 2008, 07:51 AM~10275277
> *Now THAT'S a true rider..... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: i think it was the medication homie. I was seriously ready to roll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10276090
> *Looks like you gotta plan!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope i can make it happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 10:29 AM~10276163
> *  good luck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erick, check your PM homie. I tried calling you earlier. I left you a voice message.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 02:54 PM~10278197
> *this fool here  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> does look good though.  you find those extensions yet?
> *


The ones you sent me are the ones I got my eye on.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 28 2008, 04:17 PM~10279086
> *Beto, guess what went out today ??? check your PM
> *


:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Spent all day today finishing up the dash. Finally got it done after 8 hrs non stop. All rust is gone !!!!! *










Primered: Ready for paint


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Also won the bid on some rear quarter extensions as well as the rear window trim off Ebay. * :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup: :biggrin: looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 30 2008, 09:46 PM~10293634
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin: looks good
> *


thx Beto.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10293642
> *thx Beto.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Gonna visit the paint shop this weekend to get the color matched up. I'll have the dash painted by saturday. Now I need to really find a dash windshield....*


----------



## scrappin68

:0 looks good


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2008, 08:01 PM~10271441
> * So it begins:
> 
> The Tear Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: you can get her done


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2008, 10:50 PM~10293667
> *Gonna visit the paint shop this weekend to get the color matched up. I'll have the dash painted by saturday. Now I need to really find a dash windshield....
> *


 uffin:


----------



## slo

good move.. keep your eyes on those panesl n check for any bubling...now is the time to catch it

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10293667
> *Gonna visit the paint shop this weekend to get the color matched up. I'll have the dash painted by saturday. Now I need to really find a dash windshield....
> *


You didn't have it insured? A Glass shop could replace it pretty quick, they did for my 64 with the option for tinted or non-tinted.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10293617
> * Spent all day today finishing up the dash. Finally got it done after 8 hrs non stop. All rust is gone !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primered: Ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2008, 09:50 PM~10293667
> *Gonna visit the paint shop this weekend to get the color matched up. I'll have the dash painted by saturday. Now I need to really find a dash windshield....
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10293617-->
> 
> 
> 
> * Spent all day today finishing up the dash. Finally got it done after 8 hrs non stop. All rust is gone !!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primered: Ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW THE RIDE IS COMING ALONG GOOD HOMIE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Mar 30 2008, 07:46 PM~10293632
> *Also won the bid on some rear quarter extensions as well as the rear window trim off Ebay.   :biggrin:
> *


SO I SHOULD JUST GET THE SPRING LOCK FOR THE HOOD THEN HUH


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2008, 09:46 PM~10293632
> *Also won the bid on some rear quarter extensions as well as the rear window trim off Ebay.   :biggrin:
> *



ha. you got em huh


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by slo+Mar 30 2008, 11:02 PM~10294272-->
> 
> 
> 
> good move.. keep your eyes on those panesl n check for any bubling...now is the time to catch it
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which panels homie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 31 2008, 08:03 AM~10295896
> *You didn't have it insured? A Glass shop could replace it pretty quick, they did for my 64 with the option for tinted or non-tinted.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never thought of that. I have it insured. I'll call them tomorrow. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 31 2008, 08:39 AM~10296036
> *Nice!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 11:08 AM~10297221
> *WOW THE RIDE IS COMING ALONG GOOD HOMIE
> SO I SHOULD JUST GET THE SPRING LOCK FOR THE HOOD THEN HUH
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I just PM'ed you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rivistyle_@Mar 31 2008, 04:45 PM~10300039
> *ha.  you got em huh
> *


yes sir. Thanks for sending me the link Patrick. Good lookin out


----------



## regal ryda

hey use the blue masking tape when you putting it back together along the edges so you don't nick nuttin up


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 31 2008, 07:53 PM~10301688
> *hey use the blue masking tape when you putting it back together along the edges so you don't nick nuttin up
> *


bought some today....

I did a little more this afternoon. Will post pics in a bit homie


----------



## emhomie626

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Mar 31 2008, 08:47 PM~10302360
> *LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


thx bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Pulled it outside to put some more work on the dash/upper firewall. *









*For now I'm just going to paint the upper side of the firewall and the dash. I'll paint the face of the firewall when I swap the engine.*









*Some 2k primer*









*Had to stop and double check my work. After a few seconds of spraying the gun quit on me. I thought maybe i didn't filter the primer enough and the gun was clogged. Check that and it still wouldn't spray. Ended up being my hose :banghead: . It had a leak at the compressor. Had to spray a few seconds at a time. Took forever man :angry: . Gonna pick up a new hose tomorrow and give it another coat. *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 31 2008, 08:02 PM~10302520
> *Pulled it outside to put some more work on the dash/upper firewall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I'm just going to paint the upper side of the firewall and the dash. I'll paint the face of the firewall when I swap the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 2k primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to stop and double check my work. After a few seconds of spraying the gun quit on me. I thought maybe i didn't filter the primer enough and the gun was clogged. Check that and it still wouldn't spray. Ended up being my hose :banghead: . It had a leak at the compressor. Had to spray a few seconds at a time. Took forever man :angry: . Gonna pick up a new hose tomorrow and give it another coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good Luis


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

Hey Luis I received the glove box today but no grill :nosad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2008, 09:22 PM~10302777
> *Hey Luis I received the glove box today but no grill :nosad:
> *


did you track the package? I pm'ed you two numbers


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Maybe since it was an oversized packed it was routed another way :dunno: i'm sure you'll get it tomorrow. I sent them all at the same time. 

Beto, did you get your chain steering wheel ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 31 2008, 08:35 PM~10302943
> *did you track the package? I pm'ed you two numbers
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 31 2008, 08:41 PM~10302983
> *Maybe since it was an oversized packed it was routed another way :dunno: i'm sure you'll get it tomorrow. I sent them all at the same time.
> 
> Beto, did you get your chain steering wheel ?
> *


Nope its still at the DHL in Plano :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 09:41 PM~10302986
> *:0
> *


we already went thru this one time. The first grill got lost. hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2008, 09:42 PM~10302994
> *Nope its still at the DHL in Plano :biggrin:
> *


I tracked it and it says Wilmington Ohio  why the hell would be in Ohio when you're one state away :angry: 

I'll call DHL in the morning.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 31 2008, 08:44 PM~10303009
> *I tracked it and it says Wilmington Ohio  why the hell would be in Ohio when you're one state away  :angry:
> 
> I'll call DHL in the morning.
> *


oops I read it the wrong way :uh: I hate having Dislexia :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 31 2008, 09:45 PM~10303032
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats up Pac


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 31 2008, 10:48 PM~10303056
> *whats up Pac
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE. YOUR 68 IS COMING ALONG NICELY SINCE YOU ARE PUTTING TIME IN ON IN.


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## LowandBeyond

glad you got your car back. Sucks about the condition of it tho. That color is badass on there. Good luck with the tear down and rebuild.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 31 2008, 08:44 PM~10303009
> *I tracked it and it says Wilmington Ohio  why the hell would be in Ohio when you're one state away  :angry:
> 
> I'll call DHL in the morning.
> *


Now its back in Waco :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 31 2008, 07:35 PM~10302943-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you track the package? I pm'ed you two numbers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: NO I'LL DO THAT RIGHT NOW
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Mar 31 2008, 07:41 PM~10302983
> *Maybe since it was an oversized packed it was routed another way :dunno: i'm sure you'll get it tomorrow. I sent them all at the same time.
> 
> Beto, did you get your chain steering wheel ?
> *


I HOPE SO :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2008, 01:22 PM~10308383
> *:cheesy: NO I'LL DO THAT RIGHT NOW
> I HOPE SO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin good Sin.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Found another mistake I made yesterday when I was laying the primer. Not only did I have a leaky hose but i had too fine of a needle on the gun.* :banghead: *So the gun was getting clogged at the tip afterall.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*More sanding.... I think I got it perfect now. Paint shop called and said they think they have a perfect match. Gonna pick it up tomorrow. *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*LET'S ROLL ! * :roflmao:

VIDEO


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 1 2008, 07:38 PM~10310455
> * LET'S ROLL !  :roflmao:
> 
> VIDEO
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 1 2008, 05:38 PM~10310455
> * LET'S ROLL !  :roflmao:
> 
> VIDEO
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:    :cheesy: :0


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin: keep it up .


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 1 2008, 07:26 PM~10310359
> *More sanding.... I think I got it perfect now. Paint shop called and said they think they have a perfect match. Gonna pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Toll you they would get it.............  

Did you call last night ?


----------



## ricndaregal

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## grandson

hey man ... been reading your build, keep it going man.

hey just wondering i need a new windshield for my car too, can you get brand new ones from GM? an old timer told me yes but i've never called about it.


----------



## Loco 61

Looks Like You Woke Up Ur Neighbors :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBD3pPixZ2I


----------



## Slinger520

Your car is looking good, keep up the good work. Your deadline is coming up quick! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Another suggestion I have that is cheap and you should do now is door pins and bushings. It's easy to do them with the doors off.


----------



## sixty7imp

Call some glass shops in the area Im certain that they make new windshields for your 68. I know they got new reproduction for 64's, I can ask this dude I sold my 63 to, he owns a glass shop I will ask if he knows.


----------



## Raider1911

best wishes with your ride bro, its coming along nicely!


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey Luis look what came in today :biggrin: 










but there was no horn button :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2008, 08:27 PM~10320477
> *Hey Luis look what came in today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there was no horn button :dunno:
> *



it never had one beto. Sorry.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2008, 08:27 PM~10320477
> *Hey Luis look what came in today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there was no horn button :dunno:
> *



it never had one beto. Sorry.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 07:30 PM~10320514
> *it never had one beto. Sorry.
> *


 :0 oh nevermind then :biggrin: but thanks homie my parents thought it was nice :biggrin: but my brother hated on it :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2008, 08:34 PM~10320559
> *:0 oh nevermind then :biggrin: but thanks homie my parents thought it was nice  :biggrin: but my brother hated on it :uh:
> *


lol :roflmao: glad you could make some use for it. I was just gonna throw it away.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

ERICK, DID YOU GET THE GRILL HOMIE? ... i left you a message on your cell earlier.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 07:38 PM~10320580
> *lol :roflmao: glad you could make some use for it. I was just gonna throw it away.
> *


:rofl:  yep. :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

Hey Luis I got my grill today but it got a lil bent. Dam dhl dam youuuuu !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

Hey Luis I got my grill today but it got a lil bent. Dam dhl dam youuuuu !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:46 PM~10320641
> *Hey Luis I got my grill today but it got a lil bent. Dam dhl dam youuuuu !!!!!!!!!!
> *


* the box was bent ??? * :angry: *send me a pic so I can tell them to reimburse me or pay for any damages....*


----------



## scrappin68

TTT for the mafia


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 07:48 PM~10320654
> * the box was bent ???    :angry:  send me a pic so I can tell them to reimburse me or pay for any damages....
> *


you know the steering wheels is good condition but the box looked like hell to

heres a pic


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2008, 08:50 PM~10320676
> *you know the steering wheels is good condition but the box looked like hell to
> 
> heres a pic
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WTF???

damn it... you know what i think happen. I think they send Erick's grill and your steering wheel to Ohio by accident and then sent it to the right Hub's....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Ran into another problem today... I went to the paint shop and the guy had bad news for me. The color he thought he had mixed for me turned out to be too dark. It was called Dahlia Blue Pearl.....

I went back and took my header panel and the guy scanned it but the machine couldn't read it. He said he thinks the paint is a HOUSE OF KOLOR blue pearl.... I laughed and told him that after all this shit I went thru, i really doubt Duez was gonna spray House Of Kolor paint on my ride.... 

So he told me to give him a few more days to see if he can find another color.....

Anybody got any clues? 

I sent Duez a text message asking him for the color code or formula but I haven't gotten a reply. Doubt I will. *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 07:57 PM~10320755
> *:0 WTF???
> 
> damn it... you know what i think happen. I think they send Erick's grill and your steering wheel to Ohio by accident and then sent it to the right Hub's....
> *


I kinda figured that when we tracked the package for my steering wheel. Have I ever mentioned I hate the Retards of any postal service :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 08:00 PM~10320802
> *Ran into another problem today... I went to the paint shop and the guy had bad news for me. The color he thought he had mixed for me turned out to be too dark. It was called Dahlia Blue Pearl.....
> 
> I went back and took my header panel and the guy scanned it but the machine couldn't read it. He said he thinks the paint is a HOUSE OF KOLOR blue pearl.... I laughed and told him that after all this shit I went thru, i really doubt Duez was gonna spray House Of Kolor paint on my ride....
> 
> So he told me to give him a few more days to see if he can find another color.....
> 
> Anybody got any clues?
> 
> I sent Duez a text message asking him for the color code or formula but I haven't gotten a reply. Doubt I will.
> *


Well is or was there a way to brighten pigment of the paint if there is brighten it till it looks just right like the paint thats on your 68'.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 2 2008, 09:04 PM~10320836
> *Well is or was there a way to brighten pigment of the paint if there is brighten it till it looks just right like the paint thats on your 68'.
> *


The thing is that the paint he thought was it, doesn't have that greenish flop to it...

In this pic you can see it's got some pearl to it:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 08:09 PM~10320911
> *The thing is that the paint he thought was it, doesn't have that greenish flop to it...
> 
> In this pic you can see it's got some pearl to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 oh. well i tried :biggrin: . maybe duez added a bit of either a green pearl to it or he added some of that flip flop paint to :dunno:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Apr 2 2008, 08:44 PM~10320630-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Luis I got my grill today but it got a lil bent. Dam dhl dam youuuuu !!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 09:00 PM~10320802
> *I sent Duez a text message asking him for the color code or formula but I haven't gotten a reply. Doubt I will.
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 08:00 PM~10320802
> *I sent Duez a text message asking him for the color code or formula but I haven't gotten a reply. Doubt I will. *
> [/b]



I think theres a way you can take a paint chip and they can match every element in the paint to get you what you need


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2008, 05:25 AM~10323582
> *I think theres a way you can take a paint chip and they can match every element in the paint to get you what you need
> *


sounds like a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2008, 06:25 AM~10323582
> *I think theres a way you can take a paint chip and they can match every element in the paint to get you what you need
> *


from talking to the dudes in the paint section and talking to the guy at English Color. No one can exactly match a color to be 100% identical.


----------



## zooter86

well for the dash, I'd think you just need it to be damn close and a LITTLE difference will go unnoticed beacuse of the distance between painted pieces + one shade would be inside the car & one is outside. just my .02


----------



## zooter86

damn double post


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Apr 3 2008, 05:24 PM~10327896
> *well for the dash, I'd think you just need it to be damn close and a LITTLE difference will go unnoticed beacuse of the distance between painted pieces + one shade would be inside the car & one is outside. just my .02
> *


True :thumbsup:

Its the quarter extensions that will be tricky


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2008, 04:41 PM~10327615
> *from talking to the dudes in the paint section and talking to the guy at English Color. No one can exactly match a color to be 100% identical.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2008, 04:35 PM~10327992
> *True :thumbsup:
> 
> Its the quarter extensions that will be tricky
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2008, 05:35 PM~10327992
> *True :thumbsup:
> 
> Its the quarter extensions that will be tricky
> *


I'm sure you'll get it


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2008, 04:35 PM~10327992
> *True :thumbsup:
> 
> Its the quarter extensions that will be tricky
> *


chrome them perfect match :biggrin:


----------



## jcutty

RIDES LOOKIN SICK


----------



## MrSilent

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 2 2008, 08:57 PM~10320755
> *:0 WTF???
> 
> damn it... you know what i think happen. I think they send Erick's grill and your steering wheel to Ohio by accident and then sent it to the right Hub's....
> *


DHL's sort facility is in Ohio so everything gets sent there even if your sending from New Mexico to Texas, it will go from New Mexico to Ohio then to Texas (I worked for them for 4 years). If you guys need to ship enything and want to use DHL pm me I'll hook you up with all the tricks to get it shipped FREE.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 3 2008, 10:48 PM~10330850
> *chrome them perfect match :biggrin:
> *


Booooo!!! :thumbsdown: IMO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Apr 4 2008, 12:32 AM~10331688
> *DHL's sort facility is in Ohio so everything gets sent there even if your sending from New Mexico to Texas, it will go from New Mexico to Ohio then to Texas (I worked for them for 4 years). If you guys need to ship enything and want to use DHL pm me I'll hook you up with all the tricks to get it shipped FREE.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Definately gonna drop you a line.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

*I think the paint shop got it right on the money with this batch.... Picked it up today 

"Intense Blue Pearl" but its lightened up just a bit to give it that flop.*


























*The Pearl flop* :nicoderm:


----------



## Raider1911

right on man, hope it works out =)


----------



## ricndaregal

DAM DO THA THINGS SIN uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Raider1911+Apr 4 2008, 04:19 PM~10336553-->
> 
> 
> 
> right on man, hope it works out  =)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Apr 4 2008, 04:23 PM~10336579
> *DAM DO THA THINGS SIN uffin:
> *



Trying to get on your level homie !... How've ya been bro?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2008, 01:49 PM~10336307
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> I think the paint shop got it right on the money with this batch.... Picked it up today
> 
> "Intense Blue Pearl" but its lightened up just a bit to give it that flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pearl flop :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT LOOKS ABOUT 95% CLOSE PAINT IT AND POST RESULT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2008, 04:44 PM~10336721
> *THAT LOOKS ABOUT 95% CLOSE PAINT IT AND POST RESULT PICS :biggrin:
> *


As much as i'm itching to paint my dash already. i'm gonna wait till my quarter extensions get here from ohio. That way I can do it all at once....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2008, 03:02 PM~10336869
> *As much as i'm itching to paint my dash already. i'm gonna wait till my quarter extensions get here from ohio. That way I can do it all at once....
> *


----------



## scrappin68

:0 ....i'm gonna wait till my quarter extensions get here from ohio. That way I can do it all at once.... thats smart :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Apr 4 2008, 11:37 PM~10339628
> *:0 ....i'm gonna wait till my quarter extensions get here from ohio. That way I can do it all at once.... thats smart  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

nice blue, thats what I need to match my seats


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2008, 06:49 AM~10340783
> *nice blue, thats what I need to match my seats
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 5 2008, 08:02 AM~10340809
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Hell yeah Luis thats gonna look sweet  :biggrin:


----------



## Raider1911

damn I wanna see this come out right for ya man... :biggrin: I need a new wallpaper to drool over :cheesy:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2008, 02:49 PM~10336307
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> I think the paint shop got it right on the money with this batch.... Picked it up today
> 
> "Intense Blue Pearl" but its lightened up just a bit to give it that flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pearl flop :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deltron is some good base :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Decided to get down on it today....Taking a quick break before I shoot the clear * :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN! that looks sweet Luis makes me wanna cry :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2008, 04:07 PM~10348693
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN! that looks sweet Luis makes me wanna cry :tears: :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 03:10 PM~10348709
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 6 2008, 04:20 PM~10348756
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

First coat of clear:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 looks even better :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:worship: :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Used a cheap Harbor Freight gun... It worked really well for the size of job this was. Not sure how it would handle doing the whole car. 


Gotta give props to English Color in Plano for really going out of their way to match the color for me. I know some have said that it's impossible to match a pearl but they did a pretty damn good job no?*


----------



## geovela86

Looks good Luis, keep it up. cant wait to see it in person


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 6 2008, 06:46 PM~10349582
> *Looks good Luis, keep it up. cant wait to see it in person
> *


Whats up George ! Thanks homie... Slowly coming together. 

I hope to have it ready for the Majestix picnic next month...


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 03:58 PM~10348654
> * Decided to get down on it today....Taking a quick break before I shoot the clear  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 looks cool sin ill call u during the week and go check it out in person . :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

Dam Luis you doing real good with your ranfla homie keep it going


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 6 2008, 06:54 PM~10349627-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx Gotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 07:00 PM~10349671
> * looks cool sin ill call u during the week and go check it out in person . :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Hugo hit me up bro. I'll be doing the fender wells and rear extensions this week...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2008, 07:05 PM~10349707
> *Dam Luis you doing real good with your ranfla homie keep it going
> *


Thanks Erick. Trying to keep the momentum going.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 6 2008, 06:36 PM~10349506-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Used a cheap Harbor Freight gun... It worked really well for the size of job this was. Not sure how it would handle doing the whole car.
> Gotta give props to English Color in Plano for really going out of their way to match the color for me. I know some have said that it's impossible to match a pearl but they did a pretty damn good job no?*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 07:07 PM~10349719
> *Thx Gotti
> Yeah Hugo hit me up bro. I'll be doing the fender wells and rear extensions this week...
> Thanks Erick. Trying to keep the momentum going.
> *


----------



## scrappin68

:0 luis great job matchs real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: didnt wait for the ext .?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Apr 6 2008, 09:55 PM~10351157
> *:0  luis great job matchs real good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  didnt wait for the ext .?
> *


 :biggrin: I had that itch bro and I just had to spray


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2008, 05:19 AM~10353167
> *:biggrin:  I had that itch bro and I just had to spray
> *


I would have done the same :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 04:58 PM~10348654
> * Decided to get down on it today....Taking a quick break before I shoot the clear  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 02:58 PM~10348654
> * Decided to get down on it today....Taking a quick break before I shoot the clear  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man! Don't mean to point this out but....is that a dent on the drivers side top dash in front of the vent? :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Apr 7 2008, 03:59 PM~10357262
> *Looks good man! Don't mean to point this out but....is that a dent on the drivers side  top dash in front of the vent?  :0
> *


:yessad: It'll do for now.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 03:58 PM~10348654
> * Decided to get down on it today....Taking a quick break before I shoot the clear  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 972impala63

this luis m from plano? anyways shit lokkin damn good!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:angry: :angry: :angry: *I drove an hour to buy a front windshield. Came back home only to find out it was the wrong one. The guy swore up and down that he had pulled it from a 65 Impala. He agreed to give me my money back which was cool but now I gotta drive back another hour and back....*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 972impala63_@Apr 7 2008, 06:11 PM~10358300
> *this luis m from plano? anyways shit lokkin damn good!
> *


:yes: Who are you?


----------



## 972impala63

david l....old school homie.....i had the cutlass back in high school


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 972impala63_@Apr 7 2008, 06:13 PM~10358328
> *david l....old school homie.....i had the cutlass back in high school
> *


Leyva ? :0


----------



## 972impala63

yeeeeah :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 03:58 PM~10348654
> * Decided to get down on it today....Taking a quick break before I shoot the clear  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn boy, got some talent! :biggrin: got some questions i'm gonna pm you.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

DAYUM !!!.... haven't seen you since we had the lowrider bikes back in school man. You had that chromed out bike.... Remember we used to chill with Cornelio.

Thought you went to the Marines?

I had seen your cutty a few years ago too. You were driving down Ave K.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 06:18 PM~10358374
> *damn boy, got some talent!  :biggrin: got some questions i'm gonna pm you.
> *


thx bro. Pm me


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:thumbsup: Looks Good Luis


----------



## 972impala63

yeah..miss that cutty.....drove that hoe all the way down to north carolina with switches and 13's......but when i got back i got a maroon 96 fleetwood on some 13's drove that hoe around plano for awhile...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2008, 06:11 PM~10358305
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: I drove an hour to buy a front windshield. Came back home only to find out it was the wrong one. The guy swore up and down that he had pulled it from a 65 Impala. He agreed to give me my money back which was cool but now I gotta drive back another hour and back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I hate that shit. Gas is a muthafukcka now too.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™+Apr 7 2008, 06:21 PM~10358396-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Looks Good Luis
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 06:23 PM~10358420
> *yeah..miss that cutty.....drove that hoe all the way down to north carolina with switches and 13's......but when i got back i got a maroon 96 fleetwood on some 13's drove that hoe around plano for awhile...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I saw that caddy too.... So what you working on now? you back from the marines?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 06:24 PM~10358427
> *damn I hate that shit. Gas is a muthafukcka now too.
> *


no joke Skim. Drove to Sherman and back in traffic. :angry:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 05:36 PM~10349506
> *Used a cheap Harbor Freight gun... It worked really well for the size of job this was. Not sure how it would handle doing the whole car.
> Gotta give props to English Color in Plano for really going out of their way to match the color for me. I know some have said that it's impossible to match a pearl but they did a pretty damn good job no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paint looks good ,pearls can be tricky to match without pulling off a blend,your getting down with the paint work, :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 7 2008, 06:36 PM~10358513
> *Paint looks good ,pearls can be tricky to match without pulling off a blend,your getting down with the paint work,  :thumbsup:
> *


I think what helps out is that the dash doesn't flow directly with the existing paint. So a color variation isn't noticeable. I'm curious to see how well the paint actually matches to the quarter panels when i do the extensions. That'll be the true test since they all flow together. 


I've always wanted to spray but have always been intimidated by it. Now that I sprayed this I'm gonna keep at it and just learn from my mistakes.


----------



## MAD_ONE

best bet on the qrt ex would be to blend into the qrts, painting is a blast ,you get the paint bug and next thing you know youll be painting anything and everything you can find...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 7 2008, 06:46 PM~10358589
> *best bet on the qrt ex would be to blend into the qrts, painting is a blast ,you get the paint bug and next thing you know youll be painting anything and everything you can find...
> *


Gonna have to do some reading up on how to blend it in. How hard is it?


----------



## MAD_ONE

its really not that hard, you would have to prep then whole qrt for paint and you just fade the new paint in just at the edge and then reclear the whole panel, when you get ready to do it , let me know and maybe me and hugo could roll out and give you a hand.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 7 2008, 07:13 PM~10358789
> *its really not that hard, you would have to prep then whole qrt for paint and you just fade the new paint in just at the edge and then reclear the whole panel, when you get ready to do it , let me know and maybe me and hugo could roll out and give you a hand.
> *


:thumbsup: I'll definately hit you up. It'll probably be in the next week or so. The extensions should be coming in this week. Hugo told me you really wanna throw patterns on the ride. I would jump all over it but the body work that was done doesn't deserve patterns right now. 

I was thinking about maybe doing some minor pinstripe work just to accent the body lines to take away from any defects in the body work. Think that's a good idea? Or just a waste of money ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2008, 06:29 PM~10358457
> *no joke Skim. Drove to Sherman and back in traffic.  :angry:
> *


OUCH


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 07:54 PM~10359238
> *OUCH
> *


gonna have to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Coca Pearl

68 IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. I NEED TO JUMP IN LINE SO JERRY CAN DO SOME WORK ON MY RIDE OR RIDES........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 7 2008, 08:43 PM~10359846
> *68 IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. I NEED TO JUMP IN LINE SO JERRY CAN DO SOME WORK ON MY RIDE OR RIDES........... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2008, 05:42 PM~10358549
> *I think what helps out is that the dash doesn't flow directly with the existing paint. So a color variation isn't noticeable.  I'm curious to see how well the paint actually matches to the quarter panels when i do the extensions. That'll be the true test since they all flow together.
> I've always wanted to spray but have always been intimidated by it. Now that I sprayed this I'm gonna keep at it and just learn from my mistakes.
> *


  AND, it'll be in your garage, not hours away w/ no progress :biggrin: 

Keep at it looks good!


----------



## Loco 61

Lookin Good Sin... Just Like A Pro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10359948
> *:0
> *


  

GOT ME RUNNING IN CIRCLES TRYIN TO GET SHIT DONE.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 7 2008, 07:13 PM~10358789
> *its really not that hard, you would have to prep then whole qrt for paint and you just fade the new paint in just at the edge and then reclear the whole panel, when you get ready to do it , let me know and maybe me and hugo could roll out and give you a hand.
> *


:0 you buy me a happy meal and im there all day,remember im mexican i work for cheap :biggrin: i think jerry just wants to go and see oneif he can learn anything from one of the famous DUEZ paintjobs :scrutinize: one day you can be as good as duez jerry :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 8 2008, 04:01 PM~10365646
> *:0 you buy me a happy meal and im there all day,remember im mexican i work for cheap :biggrin: u are gonna need some cabiar for the white boy jerry  :cheesy:
> *


ESTE PINCHE VATO !


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 8 2008, 01:26 AM~10361702
> *
> 
> GOT ME RUNNING IN CIRCLES TRYIN TO GET SHIT DONE.
> *



no doubt Sin seeing what u are doing making think of what else to do, to my ride. keep up the good work cant wait to see it all done 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Today I aligned the fenders and massaged the hood... Still needs a little more tweeking but the horrible gaps and sagging fenders aren't as visible. The hood is still giving me a little trouble though....*

*Drivers Side Fender:*









*Passenger Side Fender:*









*Header Panel:*









*Passenger side hood. Sits much lower than before. *









*The drivers side hood is still giving me trouble..However it doesn't sit as high as it was.*









*Even got my tail lights wired up. *









*Dash came out good. Blends in with the hood...*


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good luis  keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2008, 07:30 PM~10367476
> * Today I aligned the fenders and massaged the hood... Still needs a little more tweeking but the horrible gaps and sagging fenders aren't as visible. The hood is still giving me a little trouble though....
> 
> Drivers Side Fender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger Side Fender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Header Panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger side hood. Sits much lower than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drivers side hood is still giving me trouble..However it doesn't sit as high as it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got my tail lights wired up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash came out good. Blends in with the hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Looking real good homie


----------



## scrapin82regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10368685
> *Looking real good homie
> *



X2


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2008, 05:30 PM~10367476
> * Today I aligned the fenders and massaged the hood... Still needs a little more tweeking but the horrible gaps and sagging fenders aren't as visible. The hood is still giving me a little trouble though....
> 
> Drivers Side Fender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger Side Fender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Header Panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger side hood. Sits much lower than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drivers side hood is still giving me trouble..However it doesn't sit as high as it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got my tail lights wired up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash came out good. Blends in with the hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW LUIS THE COLOR IS LOOKING GOOD . HOW MANY COATS OF BASE (COLOR) DID YOU PUT ON THE DASH?


----------



## emhomie626

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## LENETOWNTX

DAMN HOMIE CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO LOOK THAT NICE


----------



## 68 CHEVY

man i just got my 68 and it has the same paint color as yours what is that color i know its blue but what name of the maker nice work though keep it up and ill stay posted


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Apr 9 2008, 10:41 AM~10372046-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW LUIS THE COLOR IS LOOKING GOOD . HOW MANY COATS OF BASE (COLOR) DID YOU PUT ON THE DASH?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 coats of base..
> 
> gradually covering the whole dash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 10:45 AM~10372077
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 10:54 AM~10372154
> *DAMN HOMIE CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO LOOK THAT NICE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68 CHEVY_@Apr 9 2008, 10:56 AM~10372178
> *man i just got my 68 and it has the same paint color as yours what is that color i know its blue but what name of the maker nice work though keep it up and ill stay posted
> *


The color is made by Chrysler. Found on the Dakota RT's. Name of it is "Intense Blue Pearl".


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* GOOD NEWS !!!...The biggest piece of the puzzle has been solved. 

I picked up a brand new windshield today dirt cheap.

Thanks to my homie Mando (TopDog64) from Majestix for giving me the info. 

I paid less for this windshield that what other suppliers were charging me to ship it. Called the place and they had it ready in 2 hours :0 *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2008, 08:30 PM~10367476
> * Today I aligned the fenders and massaged the hood... Still needs a little more tweeking but the horrible gaps and sagging fenders aren't as visible. The hood is still giving me a little trouble though....
> 
> Drivers Side Fender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger Side Fender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Header Panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger side hood. Sits much lower than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drivers side hood is still giving me trouble..However it doesn't sit as high as it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got my tail lights wired up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash came out good. Blends in with the hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Test Fit the glass and window trim. Everything looks good so tomorrow I'll set it in completely.*


----------



## Coca Pearl

I'LL BE THERE READY TO GO FOR A CRUISE............ :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:0 :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Apr 9 2008, 10:21 PM~10378395-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL BE THERE READY TO GO FOR A CRUISE............ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Apr 9 2008, 10:25 PM~10378424
> *:0  :worship:
> *


right back at you homie. That frame is lookin fresh.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

uffin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2008, 05:52 PM~10375610
> * GOOD NEWS !!!...The biggest piece of the puzzle has been solved.
> 
> I picked up a brand new windshield today dirt cheap.
> 
> Thanks to my homie Mando (TopDog64) from Majestix for giving me the info.
> 
> I paid less for this windshield that what other suppliers were charging me to ship it. Called the place and they had it ready in 2 hours  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie hook ups!  Looks good.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2008, 05:52 PM~10375610
> * GOOD NEWS !!!...The biggest piece of the puzzle has been solved.
> 
> I picked up a brand new windshield today dirt cheap.
> 
> Thanks to my homie Mando (TopDog64) from Majestix for giving me the info.
> 
> I paid less for this windshield that what other suppliers were charging me to ship it. Called the place and they had it ready in 2 hours  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2008, 07:35 PM~10377964
> *Test Fit the glass and window trim. Everything looks good so tomorrow I'll set it in completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

glad you got a winsheild for it finally  :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

NICE RIDE!


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2008, 04:52 PM~10375610
> * GOOD NEWS !!!...The biggest piece of the puzzle has been solved.
> 
> I picked up a brand new windshield today dirt cheap.
> 
> Thanks to my homie Mando (TopDog64) from Majestix for giving me the info.
> 
> I paid less for this windshield that what other suppliers were charging me to ship it. Called the place and they had it ready in 2 hours  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bro can you PM me where you got that?! im in need of one too..

thanks man car is really coming together.


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

looking good sin :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by grandson+Apr 10 2008, 11:18 AM~10381274-->
> 
> 
> 
> bro can you PM me where you got that?!  im in need of one too..
> 
> thanks man car is really coming together.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 03:00 PM~10383143
> * looking good sin  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Hugo


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got the glass installed as well as the window trim. Also got my registration renewed..... Charged up the batteries and took it for a spin. DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO RIDE !... Even if it's around my block.* :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 10 2008, 08:13 PM~10385999
> *Got the glass installed as well as the window trim. Also got my registration renewed..... Charged up the batteries and took it for a spin. DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO RIDE !... Even if it's around my block.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you wanna take the impalas for a crise this weekend??? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 08:17 PM~10386037
> *you wanna take the impalas for a crise this weekend??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*HELL YEAH !..... Come over to my house on saturday . I'll be painting my block and hopefully the rear extensions if they come in tomorrow.....

We can roll up to the sonic here in wylie and just kick it. But bring the 64.....

You down?*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 10 2008, 08:20 PM~10386058
> *HELL YEAH !..... Come over to my house on saturday . I'll be painting my block and hopefully the rear extensions if they come in tomorrow.....
> 
> We can roll up to the sonic here in wylie and just kick it. But bring the 64.....
> 
> You down?
> *


we can go chill with them country folks at sonic :biggrin: ill try to get the plates tomorrow i just need to go down the dmv :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 08:23 PM~10386079
> *we can go chill with them country folks at sonic :biggrin: ill try to get the plates tomorrow i just need to go down the dmv :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: 
*
ya estuvo.... I doubt you'll get pulled over from your house to my house. Nothing but back roads anyway.... If you want, me and my bro will meet you at your house and we can roll over here together.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

(1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

:scrutinize:


----------



## --JUICE--

heres the plan if u wanna roll to dallas i aint fuckin with garland cops


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10386205
> *heres the plan if u wanna roll to dallas i aint fuckin with garland cops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: 

I don't think i can make it to Dallas.... Got a little issue I gotta take care of. Simple fix though. The thermostat housing that's leaking.....


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10386205
> *heres the plan if u wanna roll to dallas i aint fuckin with garland cops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: this ***** here

whats up Sin


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 10 2008, 09:13 PM~10385999
> *Got the glass installed as well as the window trim. Also got my registration renewed..... Charged up the batteries and took it for a spin. DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO RIDE !... Even if it's around my block.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin Good Homie Keep up the good work u will be Rollin sooner then u know it


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Apr 10 2008, 08:38 PM~10386263-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: this ***** here
> 
> whats up Sin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JR !!!!.... damn homie where you been ? :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-geovela86_@Apr 10 2008, 08:39 PM~10386267
> *Lookin Good Homie Keep up the good work u will be Rollin sooner then u know it
> *


Thx George


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10386205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u notice how i match ur paint job ,and my center gold spokes :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

:roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10386443
> *did u notice how i match ur paint job ,and my center gold spokes :biggrin:
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL DETAIL ! :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn this some funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10386443
> *did u notice how i match ur paint job ,and my center gold spokes :biggrin:
> *


Let Me Guess PAINT PROGRAM??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*JUICE, where were you homie... we cruised for a while.... Had a little accident though. Damn wheel studs broke.... But we rode till the wheels fell off !!!*


















*My brother was following me in his Fleet...*


----------



## 972impala63

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 972impala63_@Apr 12 2008, 09:06 PM~10401317
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up David.....


----------



## six trey impala

damn car looks really good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2008, 08:44 PM~10400823
> *JUICE, where were you homie... we cruised for a while.... Had a little accident though. Damn wheel studs broke.... But we rode till the wheels fell off !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother was following me in his Fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 are you driving with the front locked up? my 65 used to do that until i just lowered the front while riding


----------



## 801Rider

What size cylinders you running in the back :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn luis it looks good on the open road  

oh go look at my topic cause I got a little update  :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2008, 07:44 PM~10400823
> *JUICE, where were you homie... we cruised for a while.... Had a little accident though. Damn wheel studs broke.... But we rode till the wheels fell off !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother was following me in his Fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had to work all day , :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Apr 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10401997-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn car looks really good!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Thanks homie !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 10:44 PM~10402063
> *  are you driving with the front locked up?  my 65 used to do that until i just lowered the front while riding
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yeah it was locked up half way. I had the same damn problem the first day I brought the car home. It's on the first page of my thread. It's happened on the same wheel twice already.
> 
> Was your 65 doing it on the front passenger side?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10402467
> *What size cylinders you running in the back :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *10's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Apr 12 2008, 11:27 PM~10402500
> *Damn luis it looks good on the open road
> 
> oh go look at my topic cause I got a little update   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: *I'm gonna check it out right now....*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Apr 13 2008, 04:28 AM~10403510
> *i had to work all day , :angry:
> *


*Well if you're down, we're meeting up at my house at 12:30 again today * :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

mine was doing it on the front drivers side. even my front bearings has fell apart one time


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 13 2008, 11:02 AM~10404580
> *mine was doing it on the front drivers side.  even my front bearings has fell apart one time
> *


 :0 

how'd you fix it ?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 12:40 PM~10404770
> *:0
> 
> how'd you fix it ?
> *



man man man, I actually caught a ride home, and pulled the hub assembly off of my parts 64 and put it on the side of the road! :cheesy: 

and ever since then, i never drive with the front fully locked up, unless the a-arms are extended :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 13 2008, 01:03 PM~10405130
> *man man man, I actually caught a ride home,  and pulled the hub assembly off of my parts 64 and put it on the side of the road! :cheesy:
> 
> and ever since then, i never drive with the front fully locked up, unless the a-arms are extended :biggrin:
> *


here's something interesting... My arms *are* extended. Not sure why the studs keep poppin.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 03:02 PM~10405481
> *here's something interesting... My arms are extended. Not sure why the studs keep poppin.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 13 2008, 05:36 PM~10406733
> *:dunno:
> *


*weak studs? I'm guessing that's it. Becuase the two that broke are the two that I replaced when i first brought the car home.....*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 06:39 PM~10406751
> *weak studs? I'm guessing that's it. Becuase the two that broke are the two that I replaced when i first brought the car home.....
> *


maybe the hub is slighty off round. I would just find another hub assembly and it should be ok


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Randome pics from today... Met up with my brother and two other homies and hit up the wash.... Nothing major but it felt good riding. 

TECH- that Cutty is the one from a while back remember. Sold to a new dude. And the monte was my brothers old ride. *


*Pics:*

Started early...













































*Put my front bumper on.. Need a lower grill though.*



























*Me cleaning my bro's caddy. .*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 13 2008, 05:44 PM~10406791
> *maybe the hub is slighty off round.  I would just find another hub assembly and it should be ok
> *


*I got a complete assembly from the extra frame I have. Hopefully that works.... Thanks for the info*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Kicked it at Sonic for a while...*



















*Getting my grub on...*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 06:45 PM~10406803
> *Randome pics from today... Met up with my brother and two other homies and hit up the wash.... Nothing major but it felt good riding.
> 
> TECH- that Cutty is the one from a while back remember. Sold to a new dude. And the monte was my brothers old ride.
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tongue: my favorite MGD :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 06:45 PM~10406803
> *Randome pics from today... Met up with my brother and two other homies and hit up the wash.... Nothing major but it felt good riding.
> 
> TECH- that Cutty is the one from a while back remember. Sold to a new dude. And the monte was my brothers old ride.
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tongue: my favorite MGD :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Looks good :biggrin: did the exact same thing today and now with the chain on it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Apr 13 2008, 06:02 PM~10406890-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue: my favorite  MGD :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *HELL YEAH !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Apr 13 2008, 08:26 PM~10408072
> *:0 Looks good :biggrin: did the exact same thing today and now with the chain on it looks good :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Monte's coming along nice homie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Apr 13 2008, 08:28 PM~10408090
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


When you coming to Dallas Pac ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

Almost looks like mine from 25 ft away :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 06:45 PM~10406803
> *
> TECH- that Cutty is the one from a while back remember. Sold to a new dude. And the monte was my brothers old ride. *
> *Pics:*
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


***** you chilling with the flip side agin .............


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 05:49 PM~10406826
> *Kicked it at Sonic for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my grub on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ill be there next week,got the insurance and gettin it inspected tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2008, 04:52 PM~10375610
> * GOOD NEWS !!!...The biggest piece of the puzzle has been solved.
> 
> I picked up a brand new windshield today dirt cheap.
> 
> Thanks to my homie Mando (TopDog64) from Majestix for giving me the info.
> 
> I paid less for this windshield that what other suppliers were charging me to ship it. Called the place and they had it ready in 2 hours  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:

Your ride is lookin good... :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Apr 13 2008, 10:29 PM~10409075-->
> 
> 
> 
> Almost looks like mine from 25 ft away :biggrin:
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 14 2008, 06:39 AM~10410543
> ****** you chilling with the flip side agin .............
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 08:10 AM~10410853
> * ill be there next week,got the insurance and gettin it inspected tomorrow :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 14 2008, 08:24 AM~10410918
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOP DOG '64_@Apr 14 2008, 03:08 PM~10413833
> *uffin:
> 
> Your ride is lookin good... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mando. Saw you today on my way home. Right there off Plano Parkway and Jupiter. You were with your son. I was gonna honk but looked like you were busy.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

TTT HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 14 2008, 05:49 PM~10415253
> *TTT HOMIE
> *


Thanks... Taking a little break. I'm drilling Side marker and misc emblem holes that were covered up hno:

Pics in a few


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2008, 05:36 PM~10415688
> *Thanks... Taking a little break. I'm drilling Side marker and misc emblem holes that were covered up hno:
> 
> Pics in a few
> *


hno: hno: :around: :around:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Was only able to take pics of the trunk script. My battery died...*

*Taping it up and marked.*









*Surgery:*









*Done:*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2008, 07:18 PM~10416603
> *Was only able to take pics of the trunk script. My battery died...
> 
> Taping it up and marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 14 2008, 08:20 PM~10416628
> *:0 looks good
> *


Thanks Beto....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Tried to get my headlights working but i had no luck.... I think my wire harness might be missing some wires, so i pulled a spare harness from the 4 door i had and noticed there's a wire that my current harness doesn't have. 

Any clue where it plugs into?*










*
I wouldn't be suprised if the dude that painted my car cut some wires so i might as well replace the harness.*


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2008, 06:29 PM~10416747
> *Tried to get my headlights working but i had no luck.... I think my wire harness might be missing some wires, so i pulled a spare harness from the 4 door i had and noticed there's a wire that my current harness doesn't have.
> 
> Any clue where it plugs into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if the dude that painted my car cut some wires so i might as well replace the harness.
> *


THAT RUNS TO YOUR FLUX CAPACITOR  


CAR'S LOOKING GOOD


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2008, 07:29 PM~10416747
> *Tried to get my headlights working but i had no luck.... I think my wire harness might be missing some wires, so i pulled a spare harness from the 4 door i had and noticed there's a wire that my current harness doesn't have.
> 
> Any clue where it plugs into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if the dude that painted my car cut some wires so i might as well replace the harness.
> *


horn???? :dunno:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 14 2008, 08:29 PM~10416747
> *Tried to get my headlights working but i had no luck.... I think my wire harness might be missing some wires, so i pulled a spare harness from the 4 door i had and noticed there's a wire that my current harness doesn't have.
> 
> Any clue where it plugs into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if the dude that painted my car cut some wires so i might as well replace the harness.
> *



X2 the horns?


----------



## LowandBeyond

cars lookin good bro. Love that paint in the sun! :0 :0 :0


----------



## scrappin68

if the wires are green there for horns..


----------



## emhomie626

EL PITO!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Apr 15 2008, 01:41 PM~10422180
> *EL PITO!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got my headlights working.

Had to replace the entire harness. The one it had was made up of all kinds of wires * :uh: *I even found a vacuum cleaner cord * :0* .... Good thing I pulled the complete harness of the 4 door when i had it.*


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2008, 06:27 PM~10424655
> *Got my headlights working.
> 
> Had to replace the entire harness. The one it had was made up of all kinds of wires  :uh: I even found a vacuum cleaner cord  :0 .... Good thing I pulled the complete harness of the 4 door when i had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what sup nuttin li9ke havin lights at nite :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10424999
> *thats what sup nuttin li9ke havin lights at nite :biggrin:
> *


*for real homie. Now i can stay out past 8:00 pm !*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2008, 07:18 PM~10425019
> *for real homie. Now i can stay out past 8:00 pm !
> *


nice  now all it needs is some half sheilds and it'd all most be set


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> *Got my headlights working.
> 
> Had to replace the entire harness. The one it had was made up of all kinds of wires * :uh: *I even found a vacuum cleaner cord * :0* ....
> 
> I case you had to clean your floor mats real quick! *


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2008, 09:18 PM~10425019
> *for real homie. Now i can stay out past 8:00 pm !
> *


YOU SURE THAT WIFEY WILL LET YOU STAY OUT THAT LATE............. :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2008, 10:32 AM~10429733
> *YOU SURE THAT WIFEY WILL LET YOU STAY OUT THAT LATE............. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RO68RAG

> *Kicked it at Sonic for a while...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BRO IS THAT ALL LOCKED UP ALL THE WAY?
> I THINK YOU SAID YOU HAVE 10'' CYLINDERS IN
> THE REAR RIGHT?
> 
> BY THE WAY NICE RIDE BRO!!
> 
> I GOT ONE COMING TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IM THINKING ON PUTTING 14''TO 22'' TELESCOPICIS
> SINCE IT A RAG, I WAS TOLD THAT EVEN 12'' CYLINDERS WOULD HIT
> MY RAG TOP WHEN THE TOPS DOWN.
> 
> THATS WHY IM ASKING,YOUR LOCK UP LOOKS GOOD
> SO I MIGHT NOT EVEN NEED TO PUT THOSE TELESCOPICS
> ON IT


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2008, 12:32 PM~10429733
> *YOU SURE THAT WIFEY WILL LET YOU STAY OUT THAT LATE............. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

X2 , I think Caca hit that nail on the head !


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 16 2008, 02:46 PM~10430582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> X2  ,  I think Caca hit that nail on the head !
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2008, 11:32 AM~10429733
> *YOU SURE THAT WIFEY WILL LET YOU STAY OUT THAT LATE............. :biggrin:
> *


Maybe she cut the wires? Hmmmm :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 16 2008, 03:01 PM~10430668
> *Maybe she cut the wires? Hmmmm :0
> *



I think you just let the cat out the bag..........

I can see her now.........

_ " I'll just cut the wire's to his headlight's and he wont be out late " _


----------



## Coca Pearl

TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE[/i]@Apr 16 2008 said:


> [/b]


 WIFEY...........:thumbsup: 

SIN7:WHAT'S UP WITH MY SHIT............... :dunno: :tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> *YOU SURE THAT WIFEY WILL LET YOU STAY OUT THAT LATE............. :biggrin:*



ah hell nah. Homie had to bust out with 2007 Kellers stories.... :roflmao:





> *A BRO IS THAT ALL LOCKED UP ALL THE WAY?
> I THINK YOU SAID YOU HAVE 10'' CYLINDERS IN
> THE REAR RIGHT?
> 
> BY THE WAY NICE RIDE BRO!!
> 
> I GOT ONE COMING TOO
> 
> AND IM THINKING ON PUTTING 14''TO 22'' TELESCOPICIS
> SINCE IT A RAG, I WAS TOLD THAT EVEN 12'' CYLINDERS WOULD HIT
> MY RAG TOP WHEN THE TOPS DOWN.
> 
> THATS WHY IM ASKING,YOUR LOCK UP LOOKS GOOD
> SO I MIGHT NOT EVEN NEED TO PUT THOSE TELESCOPICS
> ON IT  *



yeah homie that's all the way up. I saw your build up. Looking good. For some reason 10's lock up high on a 68'. 



> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> X2  ,  I think Caca hit that nail on the head !*



:twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*My brother hooked me up with a Free battery charger. Not sure how well this one will work....But I bet it beats taking my batteries to autozone to get them charged. :biggrin: 

Could I hook up 3 batteries in a series and charge them up on 12v low set on "hold"? Or just do one battery at a time?*


----------



## DJLATIN

ok


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2008, 07:01 PM~10432888
> *ok
> *


Que onda Gabriel :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2008, 05:28 PM~10431689
> *ah hell nah. Homie had to bust out with 2007 Kellers stories.... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

CAN'T WAIT TO GET THE STORY FOR 2008.............


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2008, 07:58 PM~10432857
> *My brother hooked me up with a Free battery charger. Not sure how well this one will work....But I bet it beats taking my batteries to autozone to get them charged.  :biggrin:
> 
> Could I hook up 3 batteries in a series and charge them up on 12v low set on "hold"? Or just do one battery at a time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just do them one at a time.....

Look's like that charger has a timer so just hook one up and walk away the charger will shut off by it's self.





> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2008, 10:22 PM~10434422
> *:biggrin:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO GET THE STORY FOR 2008.............
> *


I'll clue you in........ Im sure that 2008 wont be differnt then 2007 !

What was it agin _" Pass throw take a few pic's say hi to everybody and DIP OUT ! "_

I never seen someone walk around a parking lot, take pic's and drink a beer so FAST !


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 17 2008, 08:10 AM~10436884
> *I'll clue you in........ Im sure that 2008 wont be differnt then 2007 !
> 
> What was it agin " Pass throw take a few pic's say hi to everybody and DIP OUT ! "
> 
> I never seen someone walk around a parking lot, take pic's and drink a beer so FAST !
> *


IF YOU SEE THE 68 OR THE TRUCK PARKED AT THE FRONT OF THE PARKING LOT OFF TO THE SIDE FOR AN EASY WAY TO GET OUT. THAT WILL TELL YOU WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 17 2008, 10:30 AM~10438236
> *IF YOU SEE THE 68 OR THE TRUCK PARKED AT THE FRONT OF THE PARKING LOT OFF TO THE SIDE FOR AN EASY WAY TO GET OUT. THAT WILL TELL YOU WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 10 2008, 06:13 PM~10385999
> *Got the glass installed as well as the window trim. Also got my registration renewed..... Charged up the batteries and took it for a spin. DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO RIDE !... Even if it's around my block.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME PINSTRIPING AND CHROME LEAFING WOULD SET THIS BITCH OFF GANGSTA


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## 310~SFCC

RIDE LOOKS SICK


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Apr 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10438619-->
> 
> 
> 
> SOME PINSTRIPING AND CHROME LEAFING WOULD SET THIS BITCH OFF  GANGSTA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79regal_@Apr 17 2008, 06:38 PM~10441216
> *  RIDE LOOKS SICK
> *


Thanks homie...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Rear quarter extensions finally came in !!!! * :cheesy: 

*Very little body work needed. Each one had no minor dings. Light filler was all they needed.*









*Primered:*










*Gonna wait an hour for the primer to dry before I wetsand. It's a bit cool outside. Gonna have these done tonight. Base and Clear*


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2008, 06:52 PM~10441306
> *Rear quarter extensions finally came in !!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Very little body work needed. Each one had no minor dings. Light filler was all they needed.
> 
> 
> Primered:
> 
> Gonna wait an hour for the primer to dry before I wetsand. It's a bit cool outside. Gonna have these done tonight. Base and Clear
> *


Looks like your gun is workin out for you pretty good


----------



## scrappin68

:0 ..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2008, 05:52 PM~10441306
> *Rear quarter extensions finally came in !!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Very little body work needed. Each one had no minor dings. Light filler was all they needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna wait an hour for the primer to dry before I wetsand. It's a bit cool outside. Gonna have these done tonight. Base and Clear
> *


 :0  your almost done :biggrin:


----------



## slo

is the prime in the corner peices same tone as the car was? if so it might be a shade off if not then you might be good to go.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2008, 08:20 AM~10403655
> *
> Thanks homie !
> Yeah it was locked up half way. I had the same damn problem the first day I brought the car home. It's on the first page of my thread. It's happened on the same wheel twice already.
> 
> Was your 65 doing it on the front passenger side?
> 
> *


my 66 does the same shit on the right side too, happened to my twice already with two differnt sets of spokes. LMK when u find out whassup with that because it sucks


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2008, 06:52 PM~10441306
> *Rear quarter extensions finally came in !!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Very little body work needed. Each one had no minor dings. Light filler was all they needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna wait an hour for the primer to dry before I wetsand. It's a bit cool outside. Gonna have these done tonight. Base and Clear
> *


Damn ur SKIMIN it up in herr!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2008, 06:52 PM~10441306
> *Rear quarter extensions finally came in !!!!</span>  :cheesy:
> 
> Very little body work needed. Each one had no minor dings. Light filler was all they needed.
> [/img]
> 
> Primered:
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Gonna wait an hour for the primer to dry before I wetsand. It's a bit cool outside. Gonna have these done tonight. Base and Clear
> *


Where's the finished pics homie :dunno:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2008, 06:52 PM~10441306
> *Rear quarter extensions finally came in !!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Very little body work needed. Each one had no minor dings. Light filler was all they needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna wait an hour for the primer to dry before I wetsand. It's a bit cool outside. Gonna have these done tonight. Base and Clear
> *



glad you got em bro! paint em up and post some pics


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2008, 09:18 PM~10433647
> *Que onda Gabriel :nicoderm:
> *


Just here chilling at home. Your re-build up is looking good. props.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

DAM SIN THA RIDES COME A LONG WAY.......IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD. IM JUS ABOUT DONE W MY BIG BODY ITS GETTN TOP N INTERIOR DONE REAL SOON SO I CAN MAKE DENVER. ILL B GOIN TO LUBBOCK TO PICK UP THA FRAME FOR MY 61. THERES A SHOW OUT THERE ON THA 3RD AT THE LUBBOCK FAIR GROUNDS . MAYBE ILL SEE U OUT THERE


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Apr 20 2008, 08:33 AM~10458668
> *DAM SIN THA RIDES COME A LONG WAY.......IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD. IM JUS ABOUT DONE W MY BIG BODY ITS GETTN TOP N INTERIOR DONE REAL SOON SO I CAN MAKE DENVER. ILL B GOIN TO LUBBOCK TO PICK UP THA FRAME FOR MY 61. THERES A SHOW OUT THERE ON THA 3RD AT THE LUBBOCK FAIR GROUNDS . MAYBE ILL SEE U OUT THERE
> *


:0


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 20 2008, 03:13 PM~10460668
> *:uh:  :0
> *





HOWS UR MC COMIN


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Apr 20 2008, 04:07 PM~10460980
> *HOWS UR MC COMIN
> *


oh shit homie I guess I wasn't paying attention to your name earlier. got some minor stuff done but soon I hope to have some sort of body work done thats if i get hired for one of the jobs I applied for


----------



## Forgiven 63

*Sin's home PC crashed. And he can't log on to LIL from work either.

He says he got the rear extensions painted, and they match perfect.

Here the only 2 pic's he sent me. *


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 21 2008, 01:18 PM~10467028
> *Sin's home PC crashed. And he can't log on to LIL from work either.
> 
> He says he got the rear extensions painted, and they match perfect.
> 
> Here the only 2 pic's he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grandson

any luck on the name of that glass place?

cars lookin good


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 21 2008, 12:18 PM~10467028
> *Sin's home PC crashed. And he can't log on to LIL from work either.
> 
> He says he got the rear extensions painted, and they match perfect.
> 
> Here the only 2 pic's he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Picked up my new PC after work. I'll post pics up in a few hours !

I replied to all PM's i think... And thanks for all the props fellas *:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 21 2008, 01:18 PM~10467028
> *Sin's home PC crashed. And he can't log on to LIL from work either.
> 
> He says he got the rear extensions painted, and they match perfect.
> 
> Here the only 2 pic's he sent me.
> 
> *



Thanks David !


----------



## 214monte

68 coming together homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy+Apr 20 2008, 09:33 AM~10458668-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM SIN THA RIDES COME A LONG WAY.......IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD. IM JUS ABOUT DONE W MY BIG BODY ITS GETTN TOP N INTERIOR DONE REAL SOON SO I CAN MAKE DENVER. ILL B GOIN TO LUBBOCK TO PICK UP THA FRAME FOR MY 61. THERES A SHOW OUT THERE ON THA 3RD AT THE LUBBOCK FAIR GROUNDS . MAYBE ILL SEE U OUT THERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up bro. Haven't talked to you in a while.... Glad you doing alright homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Apr 21 2008, 03:50 PM~10468069
> *68 coming together homie :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up JR !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Just snapped these pics a few minutes ago. Pretty damn close. Didn't have to blend them to the quarters afterall. I guess I lucked out... The only visible difference you can tell is that the extensions have about 3 coats of clear. The rest of the car has 1 :uh: That'll change soon*


----------



## 310~SFCC

LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2008, 04:01 PM~10468146
> *Just snapped these pics a few minutes ago. Pretty damn close. Didn't have to blend them to the quarters afterall. I guess I lucked out... The only visible difference you can tell is that the extensions have about 3 coats of clear. The rest of the car has 1  :uh: That'll change soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

talentman


----------



## Raider1911

Nice Nice Nice... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Apr 21 2008, 04:15 PM~10468252-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 04:16 PM~10468258
> *
> 
> talentman
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldn't go that far. Just teaching myself as I go along and doing what another person couldn't do
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raider1911_@Apr 21 2008, 04:19 PM~10468283
> *Nice Nice Nice... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

DAM HOMIE THE RIDE IS LOOKING REAL GOOD  KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61

:around:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Another pic that shows how well the extensions match up...*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Time for some serious stuff now..... 

I got my frame picked up by the blasters today. One of my co-workers husband offered to blast the frame on his spare time. Free of charge, but I won't have it back for a month. It's cool though since I'm not ready for it yet. At least it'll give me more room in my garage.*










*I kept the rear end so i can work on the trailing arms. Box em and weld in some powerballs. Gonna replace the gears while I'm at it. Then blast and chrome plate.*










*And next on my list is to strip the 350 down and spray the orange with some Blue Pearl to match the car....*


----------



## Coca Pearl

MY HOMIE WANT TO KNOW WHEN CAN HE GO FOR A RIDE....... :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2008, 05:28 PM~10468811
> *Thanks
> i wouldn't go that far. Just teaching myself as I go along and doing what another person couldn't do
> :thumbsup:
> *



skills and he's modest :biggrin:


----------



## slo

slow down baller .. making us look like we moving in slow mo...


corners came out lookin fresh...


----------



## ElMonte74'

x2 :biggrin: Looks real damn good Luis   . Hey my dad wants to know, the next time you go to any swap meet or something if you could find some of these arms that go on the sun visor


----------



## 801Rider

Lookin good Sin


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 21 2008, 08:38 PM~10471120
> *x2 :biggrin: Looks real damn good Luis    .  Hey my dad wants to know, the next time you go to any swap meet or something if you could find some of these arms that go on the sun visor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beto i think i might have some from my old trokita i remember the visor i bought for it came with 2 sets they're the fultons i'll check manana...
sin the 68 is looking really good that paint matched up perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2008, 03:01 PM~10468146
> *Just snapped these pics a few minutes ago. Pretty damn close. Didn't have to blend them to the quarters afterall. I guess I lucked out... The only visible difference you can tell is that the extensions have about 3 coats of clear. The rest of the car has 1  :uh: That'll change soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what I'm talkin about do tha damn thang Sin


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10471920
> *beto i think i might have some from my old trokita i remember the visor i bought for it came with 2 sets they're the fultons i'll check manana...
> sin the 68 is looking really good that paint matched up perfect :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for looking out polo  .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 22 2008, 07:53 AM~10473725
> *thats what I'm talkin about do tha damn thang Sin
> *


awl ready !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10480078
> *awl ready !
> *


nice. when its done it would be nice if you brought it to the car wash in fort worth atleast once. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 08:31 PM~10480142
> *nice. when its done it would be nice if you brought it to the car wash in fort worth atleast once. :biggrin:
> *


it's tempting. You guys are doing it big out in Ft Worth homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2008, 09:32 PM~10480151
> *it's tempting. You guys are doing it big out in Ft Worth homie. :thumbsup:
> *


not as big is Dallas but were getting there


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 08:34 PM~10480172
> *not as big is Dallas but were getting there
> *


you guys definately have a good crowd growing.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2008, 09:40 PM~10480233
> *you guys definately have a good crowd growing.....
> *


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Loco 61

Sup Sin??? See Ur BadAZZ Ride..Lookin Nice Homie...


----------



## ricndaregal

do tha dam thang sin uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

YOUR RIDE IS COMING ALONG REAL GOOD BRO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## 214monte




----------



## Loco 61

Bump It Up To Tha Top


----------



## regal ryda

do that money dance


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Sup homies. My little brother is getting married tomorrow so we're throwing a little something here at my bro's pad..... *


*One down, many to go*  








*
Frescas ready*









*Got the 68 here too * :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

damn! She's locked up like a scared cat. :biggrin: 










looks good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow:
i just went thru the whole damn topic.....good god this was some dramatic stuff and it looks like duezpaid is not someone to deal with...but dannnnnnggg man this car is amazing!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Forgot to post these up yesterday. I spent a whole day just cleaning out that filthy ass trunk..... Looks alot better than before. This will do for now until I can get my money right and redo the setup.*


















*After 6 hours of scrubbing layers of dust over oil.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10507013
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> i just went thru the whole damn topic.....good god this was some dramatic stuff and it looks like duezpaid is not someone to deal with...but dannnnnnggg man this car is amazing!
> *


*
Thanks for reading the whole topic homie. 

In all honesty it's a "10 ft car" homie. The color itself is bad ass, but there's alot of flaws in the body work.

Pics make the car look way better than it really is. That'll change though when I get it redone this winter*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sin7, 972impala63


What's up David :nicoderm:

Ey you wanna cruise next weekend? I'll hit you up during the week.


----------



## 972impala63

fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you got the # !! lets pick up latone! hahahaaaaa


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 972impala63_@Apr 26 2008, 08:05 AM~10508156
> *fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you got the # !! lets pick up latone! hahahaaaaa
> *


:roflmao: He's already told me he's down. I'll hit him up too.


----------



## --JUICE--

what up sin ,i wanna rool but the 64 is on its way to its new home in houston,my chopp should be ready soon if u want a badd ass chopp cuisin with the wylie mafia im down. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

trunk looks alot better Luis


----------



## Loco 61

FUkin Bad AZZ


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2008, 07:52 AM~10508115
> *Forgot to post these up yesterday. I spent a whole day just cleaning out that filthy ass trunk..... Looks alot better than before. This will do for now until I can get my money right and redo the setup.
> 
> After 6 hours of scrubbing layers of dust over oil.
> 
> *


Zolatone. Cleans up the trunk good


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2008, 05:36 PM~10510514
> *FUkin Bad AZZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Apr 26 2008, 12:38 PM~10509133-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up sin ,i wanna rool but the 64 is on its way to its new home in houston,my chopp should be ready soon if u want a badd ass chopp cuisin with the wylie mafia im down. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 you sold it !!!.... :thumbsup: Hell yeah bring that Chopp over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Apr 26 2008, 06:30 PM~10510496
> *trunk looks alot better Luis
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Beto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 26 2008, 06:36 PM~10510514
> *FUkin Bad AZZ
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Apr 26 2008, 06:44 PM~10510553
> *Zolatone. Cleans up the trunk good
> *


Sell it at autozone?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 27 2008, 09:24 AM~10513427
> *Sell it at autozone?
> *


Not sure. I got mine from a paint store. Paid around $60 for the 2 cans needed, but worth it I think.










After :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 27 2008, 12:07 PM~10514213
> *Not sure. I got mine from a paint store. Paid around $60 for the 2 cans needed, but worth it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 27 2008, 12:07 PM~10514213
> *Not sure. I got mine from a paint store. Paid around $60 for the 2 cans needed, but worth it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



o ,reilleys has it ,theres diferent colors, irt sells for about 8 bucks a can.


----------



## LVdroe

T T T


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 27 2008, 04:56 PM~10515292
> *o ,reilleys has it ,theres diferent colors, irt sells for about 8 bucks a can.
> *


ADVANCE AUTO $5 A CAN GREY AND BALCK...........


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 27 2008, 03:56 PM~10515292
> *o ,reilleys has it ,theres diferent colors, irt sells for about 8 bucks a can.
> *


I had to use 2 of the pints I think. But I can guarantee it wasn't $8


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 27 2008, 01:07 PM~10514213
> *Not sure. I got mine from a paint store. Paid around $60 for the 2 cans needed, but worth it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




60 bucks well spent, clean


----------



## Austin Ace

Coming a long Nice SIN


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 26 2008, 08:52 AM~10508115
> *Forgot to post these up yesterday. I spent a whole day just cleaning out that filthy ass trunk..... Looks alot better than before. This will do for now until I can get my money right and redo the setup.
> 
> After 6 hours of scrubbing layers of dust over oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I tolled you to come pick up the new dumps homie.............


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 28 2008, 10:07 AM~10520088
> *I tolled you to come pick up the new dumps homie.............
> *


HE COULDN'T GO OUTSIDE THAT DAY REMEMBER..........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 28 2008, 12:34 PM~10521273
> *HE COULDN'T GO OUTSIDE THAT DAY REMEMBER..........
> *



Shit.... It's been 3 weeks since I tolled him to pick them up ! :0


----------



## TWEEDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 27 2008, 10:27 PM~10518164
> *60 bucks well spent, clean
> *


:yes:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 28 2008, 02:20 PM~10522252
> *Shit.... It's been 3 weeks since I tolled him to pick them up !  :0
> *


DAMN I COULD HAVE DROVE OUT THERE AND BACK TO GET THEM........  
BUT I'M SURE SHE'LL LET HIM COME GET THEM ONE DAY...... :dunno:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2008, 09:41 AM~10531358
> *DAMN I COULD HAVE DROVE OUT THERE AND BACK TO GET THEM........
> BUT I'M SURE SHE'LL LET HIM COME GET THEM ONE DAY...... :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Str8crazy80

looking good sin


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2008, 10:14 AM~10540729
> *looking good sin
> *


X1968


----------



## emhomie626




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

progress check...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 2 2008, 01:30 PM~10561006
> *progress check...
> *


not much progress yet homie... IRS wanted their money first :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2008, 04:58 PM~10562350
> *not much progress yet homie... IRS wanted their money first  :angry:
> *



TELL THEM TO TAKE DEEZ NUTS!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 06:23 PM~10562513
> *TELL THEM TO TAKE DEEZ NUTS!
> *


 :0


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2008, 03:58 PM~10562350
> *not much progress yet homie... IRS wanted their money first  :angry:
> *


tell them they'll get it when you get your tax rebate check first.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 3 2008, 08:37 AM~10565844
> *tell them they'll get it when you get your tax rebate check first.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Travieso still throwing fits.... Broke an A Arm this past friday. Took my wife out to dinner and as soon as I put it in park I hear a "pop' and the front left just dropped...

I immediately noticed the wheel cambered inward..... Nothing I could do at that point so we ate and then i drove it back home REALLY slow. Good thing Chili's is right around the corner from my pad.... 

Got up early saturday morning and this is what I found:*








*
Without wasting time I pulled a stock arm i had in my attic and fixed the problem. Extended 1 1/2" and was ready to roll that afternoon to a local show.... *

*Unfortunately I didn't take my camera, but I did find this pic on that shops website... sitting in the background*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Here's one I took at the park yesterday....*


----------



## regal ryda

car is still sexy azz hell, i knew I shulda got it


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2008, 08:42 AM~10577587
> *Travieso still throwing fits.... Broke an A Arm this past friday. Took my wife out to dinner and as soon as I put it in park I hear a "pop' and the front left just dropped...
> 
> I immediately noticed the wheel cambered inward..... Nothing I could do at that point so we ate and then i drove it back home REALLY slow. Good thing Chili's is right around the corner from my pad....
> 
> Got up early saturday morning and this is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without wasting time I pulled a stock arm i had in my attic and fixed the problem. Extended 1 1/2" and was ready to roll that afternoon to a local show....
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take my camera, but I did find this pic on that shops website... sitting in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell Travieso To Chill Out Or Ur Going To Send Him To Boot Camp....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2008, 10:05 AM~10578364
> *Tell Travieso To Chill Out Or Ur Going To Send Him To Boot Camp....
> *


  no me hace caso.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2008, 11:09 AM~10578385
> *  no me hace caso.....
> *


 Damm sin I think you need to rub a egg on that car...

Talk about bad luck ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 5 2008, 10:17 AM~10578435
> *Damm sin I think you need to rub a egg on that car...
> 
> Talk about bad luck ! ! ! !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2008, 10:05 AM~10578364
> *Tell Travieso To Chill Out Or Ur Going To Send Him To Boot Camp....
> *


even better just tell him hes goin back to duez ,i bet that will work.


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@May 5 2008, 01:03 PM~10580648
> *even better just tell him hes goin back to duez ,i bet that will work.
> *


DO AN Exorcism ON THE CAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+May 5 2008, 03:03 PM~10580648-->
> 
> 
> 
> even better just tell him hes goin back to duez ,i bet that will work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just went too far..... I wish that to nobody....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-emhomie13_@May 5 2008, 03:11 PM~10580735
> *DO AN Exorcism ON THE CAR!! :biggrin:
> *


hmmm


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 5 2008, 11:17 AM~10578435
> *Damm sin I think you need to rub a egg on that car...
> 
> Talk about bad luck ! ! ! !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrappin68

DO AN Exorcism ON THE CAR!! X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

The name is fitting :yes:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2008, 06:42 AM~10577587
> *Travieso still throwing fits.... Broke an A Arm this past friday. Took my wife out to dinner and as soon as I put it in park I hear a "pop' and the front left just dropped...
> 
> I immediately noticed the wheel cambered inward..... Nothing I could do at that point so we ate and then i drove it back home REALLY slow. Good thing Chili's is right around the corner from my pad....
> 
> Got up early saturday morning and this is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ever see the movie christine probably got jealous with the wifey in there
hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+May 5 2008, 08:14 PM~10583184-->
> 
> 
> 
> The name is fitting :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VERY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@May 5 2008, 08:15 PM~10583197
> *ever see the movie christine probably got jealous with the wifey in there
> hno:
> *


hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@May 5 2008, 04:03 PM~10580648
> *even better just tell him hes goin back to duez ,i bet that will work.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn Luis the cars lookin good. I got some good news :biggrin: I got a job :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 5 2008, 10:24 PM~10584071
> *damn Luis the cars lookin good.  I got some good news :biggrin: I got a job :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 5 2008, 08:24 PM~10584071
> *damn Luis the cars lookin good.  I got some good news :biggrin: I got a job :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT FOR A SICK ASS 68!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 5 2008, 09:24 PM~10584071
> *damn Luis the cars lookin good.  I got some good news :biggrin: I got a job :cheesy:
> *


CONGRATS Beto !..... 

Doing what?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2008, 06:42 AM~10577587
> *Travieso still throwing fits.... Broke an A Arm this past friday. Took my wife out to dinner and as soon as I put it in park I hear a "pop' and the front left just dropped...
> 
> I immediately noticed the wheel cambered inward..... Nothing I could do at that point so we ate and then i drove it back home REALLY slow. Good thing Chili's is right around the corner from my pad....
> 
> Got up early saturday morning and this is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without wasting time I pulled a stock arm i had in my attic and fixed the problem. Extended 1 1/2" and was ready to roll that afternoon to a local show....
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take my camera, but I did find this pic on that shops website... sitting in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam....just be happy that didn't happen on the highway or something....could have been a lot worse!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 6 2008, 12:04 PM~10588985
> *Dam....just be happy that didn't happen on the highway or something....could have been a lot worse!
> *


hell yeah....


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2008, 11:02 AM~10588966
> *CONGRATS Beto !.....
> 
> Doing what?
> *


Well idk if you remember or not but when you came through here to get your ranfla do you remember seeing gas stations called Allsups :biggrin: cause thats where i got a job at


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 6 2008, 01:58 PM~10589902
> *Well idk if you remember or not but when you came through here to get your ranfla do you remember seeing gas stations called Allsups :biggrin: cause thats where i got a job at
> *


yeah I remember. There's actually an Allsups about 10minutes from here. They got some damn good burritos....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2008, 01:11 PM~10590026
> *yeah I remember. There's actually an Allsups about 10minutes from here. They got some damn good burritos....
> *


yeah they do :biggrin: i actually like there corn dogs, hot links, chicken pieces, and chimi changas :biggrin: yeah thats where i got a job at  I start next week on the night shift :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 6 2008, 03:34 PM~10590949
> *yeah they do :biggrin: i actually like there corn dogs, hot links, chicken pieces, and chimi changas :biggrin: yeah thats where i got a job at  I start next week on the night shift :cheesy:
> *



thats cool homie. gotta start somewhere...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2008, 03:30 PM~10591512
> *thats cool homie. gotta start somewhere...
> *


yep  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Did the dual exhaust yesterday...*

Before:











After:









They look like they stick out too far but that's because I dont have the lower valance on there yet.


----------



## 310~SFCC

LOOKIN SICK SIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 07:22 AM~10596900
> *Did the dual exhaust yesterday...
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they stick out too far but that's because I dont have the lower valance on there yet.
> *


Look Nice....................


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 7 2008, 07:45 AM~10597225
> *Look Nice....................
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*A little something I'm considering.....

Silverleaf/Pinstripes*


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 05:57 AM~10597260
> *A little something I'm considering.....
> 
> Silverleaf/Pinstripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: THAT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 06:22 AM~10596900
> *Did the dual exhaust yesterday...
> 
> They look like they stick out too far but that's because I dont have the lower valance on there yet.
> *


Look like the sam pipes I have on mine


----------



## Loco 61

Your Ride Looks Sweet Just The Way It Is....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 08:57 AM~10597260
> *A little something I'm considering.....
> 
> Silverleaf/Pinstripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks nice but if you going to redo your car - PASS -


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 7 2008, 09:41 AM~10597902
> *Looks nice but if you going to redo your car - PASS -
> *


i'm gonna redo the paint in the winter. 

Only reason I want minor stripes is to accent the body line(s). If you look down the side of the car the body lines aren't 100% straight, thanks to the "body work" that was done. I figured If I added lines it would trick the eyes to make it look as if the bodylines were straight. I read on a hot rod forum that that's how pinstriping actually started. Dudes would have their cars all done and when a rock would chip the paint, it was easier to cover it up with pinstripes than to repaint the whole fender/hood etc.... So initially pinstriping was used as a way to make you look away from flaws in the paint.

I gotta be smart about it and figure out the cost. If anything, I would do it myself to save money. I'd hate to pay someone reputable to do their thing, only to strip it down this winter. I dont like to throw away money.

Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I shouldn't even bother and just leave it alone. Any opinions?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

double post my badd


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 08:04 AM~10598062
> *
> I gotta be smart about it and figure out the cost. If anything, I would do it myself to save money. I'd hate to pay someone reputable to do their thing, only to strip it down this winter. I dont like to throw away money.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I shouldn't even bother and just leave it alone. Any opinions?
> *



MY OPINION ON THINGS IS IF YOUR GOING TO DO IT....DO IT RIGHT....

JUST LIKE MY BUICK I WAS GOING TO DO A FRAME OFF BUT I DON'T HAVE THE SKILLS AND THE NERVE TO DO IT ON MY OWN...SO I'M GOING TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER AND SAVE UP SOME MONEY TILL I CAN GET IT DONE RIGHT  

IT'S YOUR CAR BUT IMO....SAVE UP AND GET THE BODYWORK DONE RIGHT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 7 2008, 10:28 AM~10598231
> *MY OPINION ON THINGS IS IF YOUR GOING TO DO IT....DO IT RIGHT....
> 
> JUST LIKE MY BUICK I WAS GOING TO DO A FRAME OFF BUT I DON'T HAVE THE SKILLS AND THE NERVE TO DO IT ON MY OWN...SO I'M GOING TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER AND SAVE UP SOME MONEY TILL I CAN GET IT DONE RIGHT
> 
> IT'S YOUR CAR BUT IMO....SAVE UP AND GET THE BODYWORK DONE RIGHT
> *


you have a good point....


----------



## regal ryda

lookin good Luis, if u can find sumone inexpensive to to some light stripes then go for it u kno winters a looong way off out here, or you could do like i did.....just do it urself since you gonna redo thecr this winter anyway....just my .05


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 08:55 AM~10598435
> *you have a good point....
> *


LIKE I SAID BEFORE IT'S YOUR CAR YOUR FERIA...

IF YOU GET THE PINSTRIPING DONE TO COVER THE IMPERFECTIONS....ATLEAST FOR ME IT WILL ALWAYS BE ON YOUR MIND...."DAMN I NEED TO GET THAT BODYWORK REDONE"


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 7 2008, 11:03 AM~10598657-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good Luis, if u can find sumone inexpensive to to some light stripes then go for it u kno winters a looong way off out here, or you could do like i did.....just do it urself since you gonna redo thecr this winter anyway....just my .05
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: that's true. Who knows if we'll have winter this year. Seems like every year it gets pushed further back. By winter I mean December.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79regal_@May 7 2008, 11:22 AM~10598975
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE IT'S YOUR CAR YOUR FERIA...
> 
> IF YOU GET THE PINSTRIPING DONE TO COVER THE IMPERFECTIONS....ATLEAST FOR ME IT WILL ALWAYS BE ON YOUR MIND...."DAMN I NEED TO GET THAT BODYWORK REDONE"
> *


true true


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*TTMFT *FOR THE HOMIE LUIS


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 09:57 AM~10597260
> *A little something I'm considering.....
> 
> Silverleaf/Pinstripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Looking good bro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 11:04 AM~10598062
> *i'm gonna redo the paint in the winter.
> 
> Only reason I want minor stripes is to accent the body line(s). If you look down the side of the car the body lines aren't 100% straight, thanks to the "body work" that was done. I figured If I added lines it would trick the eyes to make it look as if the bodylines were straight. I read on a hot rod forum that that's how pinstriping actually started. Dudes would have their cars all done and when a rock would chip the paint, it was easier to cover it up with pinstripes than to repaint the whole fender/hood etc.... So initially pinstriping was used as a way to make you look away from flaws in the paint.
> 
> I gotta be smart about it and figure out the cost. If anything, I would do it myself to save money. I'd hate to pay someone reputable to do their thing, only to strip it down this winter. I dont like to throw away money.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I shouldn't even bother and just leave it alone. Any opinions?
> *



well homie i'll tell you what i think. it doesn't make any sense to throw your money away on thousands of dollars in body work when you gonna redo it this winter. DO IT YOURSELF. plus you'll learn alot more than paying someone else to do it. then when you go back and redo it this winter you will have a greater advantage then the first time. dont be scared, its only paint. it looks to me as you know what you're doing. 

i know everybody on here is going to say "do it right the first time". in which i do agree 50%, dont half ass and cut corners, but just because you're doing it yourself doesn't mean youre doing it wrong. you will do a better job on your own shit most of the time than somebody in a shop that just see's $$$$$ instead of a piece of artwork that they're working on


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 7 2008, 10:14 AM~10599430
> *well homie i'll tell you what i think.  it doesn't make any sense to throw your money away on thousands of dollars in body work when you gonna redo it this winter.  DO IT YOURSELF.  plus you'll learn alot more than paying someone else to do it. then when you go back and redo it this winter you will have a greater advantage then the first time.  dont be scared, its only paint.  it looks to me as you know what you're doing.
> 
> i know everybody on here is going to say "do it right the first time".  in which i do agree 50%, dont half ass and cut corners, but just because you're doing it yourself doesn't mean youre doing it wrong.  you will do a better job on your own shit most of the time than somebody in a shop that just see's $$$$$ instead of a piece of artwork that they're working on</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>I LEARNED THAT THE HARD WAY....


----------



## MrSilent

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 06:22 AM~10596900
> *Did the dual exhaust yesterday...
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they stick out too far but that's because I dont have the lower valance on there yet.
> *


now that you have the duels all you need is these


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@May 7 2008, 02:27 PM~10600990
> *now that you have the duels all you need is these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's bringing the fajitas ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@May 7 2008, 03:27 PM~10600990
> *now that you have the duels all you need is these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mabe if he lived in the city but this vato lives in the woodlands !

I can see the news now...... " Mesican burns down a city with a Lowroder "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 7 2008, 02:30 PM~10601011
> *Mabe if he lived in the city but this vato lives in the woodlands !
> 
> I can see the news now...... " Mesican burns down a city with a Lowroder "
> *


The city hasn't let the corn field grow anymore. I think they're keeping it short to keep an eye on me hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 03:32 PM~10601031
> *The city hasn't let the corn field grow anymore. I think they're keeping it short to keep an eye on me hno:
> *



LOL........... I bet they are ! talkign about 
" WE GOT TO WATCH WHAT PANCHO DOING OUT THERE " :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 7 2008, 02:34 PM~10601056
> *LOL...........  I bet they are !    talkign about
> " WE GOT TO WATCH WHAT PANCHO DOING OUT THERE "  :wow:
> *


:werd:


----------



## Loco 61

Hope They Hooked U Up Homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 03:57 PM~10601704
> *Hope They Hooked U Up Homie
> *



they were a bit pricy. But I guess convenience has a price.


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 7 2008, 10:14 AM~10599430
> *well homie i'll tell you what i think.  it doesn't make any sense to throw your money away on thousands of dollars in body work when you gonna redo it this winter.  DO IT YOURSELF.  plus you'll learn alot more than paying someone else to do it. then when you go back and redo it this winter you will have a greater advantage then the first time.  dont be scared, its only paint.  it looks to me as you know what you're doing.
> 
> i know everybody on here is going to say "do it right the first time".  in which i do agree 50%, dont half ass and cut corners, but just because you're doing it yourself doesn't mean youre doing it wrong.  you will do a better job on your own shit most of the time than somebody in a shop that just see's $$$$$ instead of a piece of artwork that they're working on
> *


VERY TRUE! SIN IT'S LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 05:09 PM~10601782
> *they were a bit pricy. But I guess convenience has a price.
> *


----------



## sj59

damnn homie.. i havent been in your thread in a long ass time , it sucks to hear all the shit u been thru... but the car is lookin good. keep at it


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## ElMonte74'

those duals look great Luis  plan on doing my exhaust the same way :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sj59+May 7 2008, 08:46 PM~10603942-->
> 
> 
> 
> damnn homie.. i havent been in your thread in a long ass time , it sucks to hear all the shit u been thru... but the car is lookin good.  keep at it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah bro it does suck. Thanks for dropping in though.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@May 8 2008, 03:15 PM~10609655
> *those duals look great Luis  plan on doing my exhaust the same way :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I got the car inspected today so now i'm 100% street legal. Gonna take it to work tomorrow finally !!!


I also started back up on this little A-Arm project that's dragged on for so long. These are fully boxed uppers.... 

The stance is just what I wanted at full lock up...*

















*Too Much?? *


----------



## ElMonte74'

hell yeah bro glad to you can drive it full time now  :thumbsup: . those a arms look just right on it homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+May 8 2008, 08:39 PM~10611849-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah bro glad to you can drive it full time now  :thumbsup: .  those a arms look just right on it homie   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully all goes well tomorrow. I haven't driven it more than 3 miles from my house since I brought her home. Tomorrows drive is about 10 miles hno:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@May 8 2008, 08:42 PM~10611879
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Pac :nicoderm:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 8 2008, 07:48 PM~10611548
> *I got the car inspected today so now i'm 100% street legal. Gonna take it to work tomorrow finally !!!
> I also started back up on this little A-Arm project that's dragged on for so long. These are fully boxed uppers....
> 
> The stance is just what I wanted at full lock up...
> 
> Too Much??
> 
> *


:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 8 2008, 07:45 PM~10611894
> *Hopefully all goes well tomorrow. I haven't driven it more than 3 miles from my house since I brought her home. Tomorrows drive is about 10 miles hno:
> What's up Pac :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 Lets hope it does (knock on wood) but just in case call your work before you leave the house in case it does


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 8 2008, 07:45 PM~10611894
> *Hopefully all goes well tomorrow. I haven't driven it more than 3 miles from my house since I brought her home. Tomorrows drive is about 10 miles hno:
> What's up Pac :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 8 2008, 09:45 PM~10611894-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all goes well tomorrow. I haven't driven it more than 3 miles from my house since I brought her home. Tomorrows drive is about 10 miles hno:
> What's up Pac :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@May 9 2008, 01:19 AM~10613745
> *:0 Lets hope it does (knock on wood)  but just in case call your work before you leave the house in case it does
> *



GOOD NEWs ! ! ! sin made it to work without any problems...


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 9 2008, 06:20 AM~10614302
> *GOOD NEWs  ! ! !  sin made it to work without any problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62

tha a-arms look tight homie.....the pitbull stance is perfect!


----------



## Forgiven 63

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TechniquesOG


 Im rolling under limo tint, but check out the OG ***** peeping game !


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 8 2008, 06:48 PM~10611548
> *I got the car inspected today so now i'm 100% street legal. Gonna take it to work tomorrow finally !!!
> I also started back up on this little A-Arm project that's dragged on for so long. These are fully boxed uppers....
> 
> The stance is just what I wanted at full lock up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*made it home !!!


Pics and video in a few * :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*  Heading home...</span> *
<img src=\'http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL404/10952545/19476093/316658421.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


* <span style=\'color:blue\'>Here's a little video. My wife caught up to me on my way home and shot this small clip... 

After seeing this clip i was convinced that I have to upgrade the rear setup. Right now It has an old school Coil Under with no shocks. From the drivers seat the ride is very uncomfortable but I never realized that it swayed up and down so much... So my options are either getting some shocks that dont compromise the drop and height of the cylinders. Or dish out the money on accumulators... Any opinions??* 

VIDEO CLICK HERE


----------



## Forgiven 63

Get at me bro...... got something in mind

also, about your bro. today.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 9 2008, 07:20 AM~10614302
> *GOOD NEWs  ! ! !  sin made it to work without any problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: looks great sin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+May 9 2008, 10:55 PM~10621194-->
> 
> 
> 
> Get at me bro......  got something in mind
> 
> also, about your bro. today.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM your number..
> 
> hey what happen yesterday? My brother went to your house but nobody answered.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@May 9 2008, 11:05 PM~10621244
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  looks great sin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx homie


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10618641
> *  At work on the roof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing this clip i was convinced that I have to upgrade the rear setup. Right now It has an old school Coil Under with no shocks. From the drivers seat the ride is very uncomfortable but I never realized that it swayed up and down so much... So my options are either getting some shocks that dont compromise the drop and height of the cylinders. Or dish out the money on accumulators... Any opinions??[/color] *
> 
> VIDEO CLICK HERE
> [/b]


go with the shocks homie just my .02 looks sexy when you see shocks under the lockup


----------



## zooter86

chrome shocks?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 10 2008, 10:07 AM~10622621
> *go with the shocks homie just my .02 looks sexy when you see shocks under the lockup
> *


x2 i had shocks on my 65 with coil unders and i didn't feel anything hardly


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10618641-->
> 
> 
> 
> *  At work on the roof: </span> *
> <img src=\'http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL404/10952545/19476093/316658427.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This picture will make a good back ground (right click and save)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10618641
> * <span style=\'color:blue\'>Here's a little video. My wife caught up to me on my way home and shot this small clip...
> 
> After seeing this clip i was convinced that I have to upgrade the rear setup. Right now It has an old school Coil Under with no shocks. From the drivers seat the ride is very uncomfortable but I never realized that it swayed up and down so much... So my options are either getting some shocks that dont compromise the drop and height of the cylinders. Or dish out the money on accumulators... Any opinions??**
> 
> VIDEO CLICK HERE
> *


looks good


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2008, 08:17 AM~10622276
> *PM your number..
> 
> hey what happen yesterday? My brother went to your house but nobody answered.
> thx homie
> *



yea homie I was trying to find you number to call you, to tell him...

when I got home yesterday my mom in wife were trying to stop a big leak in
her rest room... I went out to pick up my cuzin's father in-law, while they went to rent a carpet cleaner...... I tell you theres nouthing like a hard day at work and comeing home to more work ! ! ! :angry: :banghead: 

tell hoim I'll give him a discount to make it up to him....

Sorry ............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 10 2008, 05:21 PM~10624636
> *yea homie I was trying to find you number to call you, to tell him...
> 
> when I got home yesterday my mom in wife were trying to stop a big leak in
> her rest room... I went out to pick up my cuzin's father in-law,  while they went to rent a carpet cleaner...... I tell you theres nouthing like a hard day at work and comeing home to more work ! ! !  :angry:  :banghead:
> 
> tell hoim I'll give him a discount to make it up to him....
> 
> Sorry ............
> *


:thumbsup: I'll my you my cell.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*This is way off topic but I figured it affects my ride so i'll post it up anyways. 

I bought my wife a new car for putting up with all my shit. For the past year it's been nothing but my 68'. I need this, I need that. AND she drove out to Albuquerque TWICE with me. So I figured I'd buy her what she's been wanting for a while......

Got her an Infinity G35.... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 10 2008, 03:16 PM~10623995
> *x2 i had shocks on my 65 with coil unders and i didn't feel anything hardly
> *


Where did you get the shocks from homie?


----------



## 67juiced

Looks good Sin....I got my chrome shocks from a shop near me. $ 118 for the pair. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 10 2008, 06:06 PM~10624808
> *Looks good Sin....I got my chrome shocks from a shop near me. $ 118 for the pair. :biggrin:
> *


Dang thats a good deal... Where did you get them from homie?

have you received the bolts? hno:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2008, 05:52 PM~10624763
> *This is way off topic but I figured it affects my ride so i'll post it up anyways.
> 
> I bought my wife a new car for putting up with all my shit. For the past year it's been nothing but my 68'. I need this, I need that. AND she drove out to Albuquerque TWICE with me. So I figured I'd buy her what she's been wanting for a while......
> 
> Got her an Infinity G35.... I get to keep our old black nissan xterra    :roflmao:
> *


 I'll be gettin my ol lady a Denali here soon, but I have alterior motives. I can use it to pull my car :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn homie that infinity looks clean


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+May 10 2008, 08:28 PM~10625509-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be gettin my ol lady a Denali here soon, but I have alterior motives. I can use it to pull my car :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WISE MAN
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@May 10 2008, 08:40 PM~10625586
> *Damn homie that infinity looks clean
> *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2008, 07:48 AM~10627441
> *WISE MAN
> *


:biggrin: Car is coming along, you have a lot of heart to not have givin up after all the bs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2008, 08:12 PM~10624834
> *Dang thats a good deal... Where did you get them from homie?
> 
> have you received the bolts? hno:
> *


I got them while we were at the LRM show in Tampa, but they are from here in SC. T&D Customs. I can get a # if you need it. No bolts. The mail system sucks. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2008, 07:12 PM~10624834
> *Dang thats a good deal... Where did you get them from homie?
> 
> have you received the bolts? hno:
> *


NOT UP TO NOTHING MUCH HOMIE. ON THE BOLT YOU CAN HIT UP HOME DEPOT AND GET THE GRADE A OR 8 BOLT AND THEY WILL WORK JUST AS GOOD AS FACTORY BOLTS.............


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2008, 05:52 PM~10624763
> *This is way off topic but I figured it affects my ride so i'll post it up anyways.
> 
> I bought my wife a new car for putting up with all my shit. For the past year it's been nothing but my 68'. I need this, I need that. AND she drove out to Albuquerque TWICE with me. So I figured I'd buy her what she's been wanting for a while......
> 
> Got her an Infinity G35....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinche baller, spoil her rotten :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10624763
> *This is way off topic but I figured it affects my ride so i'll post it up anyways.
> 
> I bought my wife a new car for putting up with all my shit. For the past year it's been nothing but my 68'. I need this, I need that. AND she drove out to Albuquerque TWICE with me. So I figured I'd buy her what she's been wanting for a while......
> 
> Got her an Infinity G35....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have to keep them Happy one way or another HOMIE!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

THE RIDE LOOKS CLEAN ROLLING ON THE STREETS HOMIE


----------



## emhomie626

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

TTT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Damn homie looks like you been going thru some pedo the last year. You got a real level head to go thru so much shit and still have the will to continue the ranfla.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

David check your work email......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2008, 08:08 AM~10642513
> *David check your work email......
> *



" you're chicken is almost done" ........................ :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

nah dude Jack N tha Box !!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 13 2008, 08:11 AM~10642525
> *" you're chicken is almost done" ........................  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 13 2008, 08:11 AM~10642525
> *" you're chicken is almost done" ........................  :dunno:
> *





> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 13 2008, 10:38 AM~10643323-->
> 
> 
> 
> nah dude Jack N tha Box !!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 10:39 AM~10643327
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: Inside Jokes Homie.............


----------



## A TODA MADRE

congrats on gettin it back on the road, looks good.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 13 2008, 09:45 AM~10643361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  Inside Jokes Homie.............
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2008, 11:47 AM~10643794
> *:roflmao:
> *



$4.50 my ***** ! $4.50 ! ! ! ! !


----------



## TechniquesOG

Homie the ride is looking tight... Keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+May 13 2008, 11:13 AM~10643986-->
> 
> 
> 
> $4.50 my ***** !    $4.50 ! ! ! ! !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WITH CHEESE !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 11:21 AM~10644032
> *Homie the ride is looking tight... Keep up the good work !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks OG.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@May 13 2008, 11:42 AM~10644211
> *
> *


HOMIE THE BELLY OF YOUR RIDE IS CLEAN !


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 13 2008, 10:45 AM~10643361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  Inside Jokes Homie.............
> *


  

WAS FUNNY WHEN I READ IT.............


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10618641
> *  Heading home...</span>
> <img src=\'http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL404/10952545/19476093/316658421.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Here's a little video. My wife caught up to me on my way home and shot this small clip...
> 
> After seeing this clip i was convinced that I have to upgrade the rear setup. Right now It has an old school Coil Under with no shocks. From the drivers seat the ride is very uncomfortable but I never realized that it swayed up and down so much... So my options are either getting some shocks that dont compromise the drop and height of the cylinders. Or dish out the money on accumulators... Any opinions??
> 
> VIDEO CLICK HERE
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WHAT UP LUIS HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE?


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT for the homie Sin :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*TTT FOR THE HOMIE*


----------



## excalibur

ttt.

man, I just read almost this whole damn topic. I cant believe the shit you went through. its just unbelievable that someone would be such a bitch. but Im glad your making strides with your ride. keep up the good work.


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 67juiced

So far so good Sin. Those bolts should be here any day :biggrin: Thanks again homie


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@May 20 2008, 06:34 PM~10699239
> *TUCSON,AZ 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I just read your whole topic for over 3 hours and I just want to tell you that I got fucked over by two different bodyshop on 2 different cars the same way you did and probably worse...Man I feel for you Sin cause reading your topic, I went through my nightmares all over again...Keep your head up man cause that 68 will come out nice man...Just don't give up...


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 20 2008, 07:41 PM~10700520
> *I just read your whole topic for over 3 hours and I just want to tell you that I got fucked over by two different bodyshop on 2 different cars the same way you did and probably worse...Man I feel for you Sin cause  reading your topic, I went through my nightmares all over again...Keep your head up man cause that 68 will come out nice man...Just don't give up...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Been away for a few days working on the car to get it ready for the Majestix picnic yesterday.

The car made it there for its first "debut" :biggrin: .... I use the word debut not because its a show car but because in a way this whole damn thread has been like some kinda soap opera. A few homies that had never met me would come up and ask "is that Travieso"? or "so this is Travieso"... :roflmao: 

After all this shit it went thru it was sitting at the picnic.... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Of course this thread couldn't be what it is without more of Travieso68's tantrums. Some say this car has a curse, others say this is the way its paying me back for sending it Albuquerque.

Which ever the reason is, Travieso always seems to leave me on the side of the road :roflmao:

On my way home yesterday from the picnic, I had an "accident". All the studs on my drivers side wheel broke....Good thing I pulled into a parking lot after I felt the vibration. Soon as I put it in park "BAM" ! The whole front dropped !!.... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Good things came from this accident though. I met one of the baddest hot rodders in my area. He goes by T-Man . He's been building hot rods, bikes and motors for over 35 years. :0 

I see a rat rod drive by and then bust a U turn back in my direction. 

He gets out and said he came back to help a fellow rider out. Said he lives by that street code and that anyone who has oil running through their veins is his brother. So I told him what had happened. By this time, my brother had gone to autozone to buy 5 studs but the broken ones were still stuck in the hub. I didn't have a tool to punch them out. T-Man said he'd be back in 10 minutes. Drove to his house and back with tools. 

Another homie that had my back yesterday was JUICE. Thanks homie. 

We talked to T-man for a while and then he invited us to his pad to check out his toys. He had 3 projects sitting in his yard. We kicked it there for 30 minutes. 

In the end, yesterday was a bad ass day.... *

T-man pulling up









T-Man ride "Bad Bone"









JUICE and T-man


----------



## --JUICE--

t man had some bad ass projects at home,his back yard was full of t model 32 bodies,frames,doors,grills and a few more old rides :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

Damn homie. Whats the deal with those wheel studs? "LOWRIDERS".....Always something :uh:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 26 2008, 01:45 PM~10739199
> *Damn homie. Whats the deal with those wheel studs? "LOWRIDERS".....Always something :uh:
> *


I was thinkin the same thing :0


----------



## L!L [email protected]!35O

Welcome to the world of cursed cars. I have one that is named 1 G'D UP 63, but am seriously considering changing it to Possesed 63.


----------



## Loco 61

It Was Good To Meet U Sin... N U Got A Nice Ride Homie.. $h!t When I Left Yesterday I Almost Got Stuck At The Park.. I Was On E .. Luckly I Made It To The Gas Station..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by L!L [email protected]!35O_@May 26 2008, 02:56 PM~10739609
> *Welcome to the world of cursed cars. I have one that is named 1 G'D UP 63, but am seriously considering changing it to Possesed 63.
> 
> 
> *


Clean 63 homie. I guess every ride has it's "defects".... 




> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2008, 03:02 PM~10739652
> *It Was Good To Meet U Sin... N U Got A Nice Ride Homie.. $h!t When I Left Yesterday I Almost Got Stuck At The Park.. I Was On E .. Luckly I Made It To The Gas Station..
> *


Thanks bro. I'd rather run out of gas any day than loose a wheel :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2008, 09:15 AM~10738149
> *Good things came from this accident though. I met one of the baddest hot rodders in my area. He goes by T-Man . He's been building hot rods, bikes and motors for over 35 years.  :0
> 
> I see a rat rod drive by and then bust a U turn back in my direction.
> 
> He gets out and said he came back to help a fellow rider out. Said he lives by that street code and that anyone who has oil running through their veins is his brother. So I told him what had happened. By this time, my brother had gone to autozone to buy 5 studs but the broken ones were still stuck in the hub. I didn't have a tool to punch them out. T-Man said he'd be back in 10 minutes. Drove to his house and back with tools.
> 
> Another homie that had my back  yesterday was JUICE. Thanks homie.
> 
> We talked to T-man for a while and then he invited us to his pad to check out his toys. He had 3 projects sitting in his yard. We kicked it there for 30 minutes.
> 
> In the end, yesterday was a bad ass day....
> 
> T-man pulling up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Man ride "Bad Bone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUICE and T-man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's a good thing theirs peeps out their like that. other wise we'd be stuck on the road for a while


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2008, 08:56 AM~10738090
> *Been away for a few days working on the car to get it ready for the Majestix picnic yesterday.
> 
> The car made it there for its first "debut" :biggrin: .... I use the word debut not because its a show car but because in a way this whole damn thread has been like some kinda soap opera. A few homies that had never met me would come up and ask "is that Travieso"? or "so this is Travieso"... :roflmao:
> 
> After all this shit it went thru it was sitting at the picnic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


picnic looks like it turned out good.  wish i could of gone


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Damn again :biggrin: lol. Man thats cool that, that vato pulled over to help you out


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2008, 04:24 AM~10744295
> *
> *


WAS UP SIN7 THE RIDE IS LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE  
TO BAD FOR ALL THE BAD STUFF THAT HAPPEND TO THE RIDE 
I THINK DUEZ CURSED IT :0 OH WELL KEEP IT UP HOMIE ITS 
TURNING OUT GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 10:57 AM~10745092
> *WAS UP SIN7 THE RIDE IS LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE
> TO BAD FOR ALL THE BAD STUFF THAT HAPPEND TO THE RIDE
> I THINK DUEZ CURSED IT  :0 OH WELL  KEEP IT UP HOMIE ITS
> TURNING OUT GOOD FOR YOU
> *



Like I said before rub a Egg on that bish sin ! ! ! ! ! 

it's got oyo !


----------



## emhomie626

DAMN! THAT RANFLA IS GETTIN BACK AT YOU! J/K! SHIT HAPPENS! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND DRIVE THAT SHIT TIL "THE WHEELS FALL OFF" :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@May 27 2008, 10:58 AM~10745435
> *DAMN!  THAT RANFLA IS GETTIN BACK AT YOU! J/K!  SHIT HAPPENS!  KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND DRIVE THAT SHIT TIL "THE WHEELS FALL OFF" :biggrin:
> *


gonna drive it regardless of what else this curse throws at me ! even if all 4 wheels do fall off ! :roflmao:

crazy part about it is that it broke down in a church parking lot ONLY TWO BLOCKS from where it broke down the first day i brought it home (1st page of this thread)....


----------



## 67juiced

crazy part about it is that it broke down in a church parking lot ONLY TWO BLOCKS from where it broke down the first day i brought it home (1st page of this thread)....

You hear that Sin?

















Its the music from the Twilight Zone :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 27 2008, 11:27 AM~10746554
> *crazy part about it is that it broke down in a church parking lot ONLY TWO BLOCKS from where it broke down the first day i brought it home (1st page of this thread)....
> 
> You hear that Sin?
> Its the music from the Twilight Zone :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+May 27 2008, 01:27 PM~10746554-->
> 
> 
> 
> crazy part about it is that it broke down in a church parking lot ONLY TWO BLOCKS from where it broke down the first day i brought it home (1st page of this thread)....
> 
> You hear that Sin?
> Its the music from the Twilight Zone :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79regal_@May 27 2008, 01:37 PM~10746612
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 27 2008, 12:27 PM~10746554
> *crazy part about it is that it broke down in a church parking lot ONLY TWO BLOCKS from where it broke down the first day i brought it home (1st page of this thread)....
> 
> You hear that Sin?
> Its the music from the Twilight Zone :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2008, 12:03 PM~10745915
> *gonna drive  it regardless of what else this curse throws at me !  even if all 4 wheels do fall off ! :roflmao:
> 
> crazy part about it is that it broke down in a church parking lot ONLY TWO BLOCKS from where it broke down the first day i brought it home (1st page of this thread)....
> *


I guess you'll spend a hour at church on Sundays wether you like it or not? At least you weren't moving!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 28 2008, 07:26 AM~10752651
> *I guess you'll spend a hour at church on Sundays wether you like it or not? At least you weren't moving!
> *


:roflmao: the 3 times it's happened i was lucky enough to pul over in time.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2008, 11:02 AM~10738105
> *Of course this thread couldn't be what it is without more of Travieso68's tantrums. Some say this car has a curse, others say this is the way its paying me back for sending it Albuquerque.
> 
> Which ever the reason is, Travieso always seems to leave me on the side of the road :roflmao:
> 
> On my way home yesterday from the picnic, I had an "accident". All the studs on my drivers side wheel broke....Good thing I pulled into a parking lot after I felt the vibration. Soon as I put it in park "BAM" ! The whole front dropped !!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good thing it didnt mess your fender up


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2008, 11:02 AM~10738105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: ONE 6 8 YOU CAN HATE ! ! ! ! *168YCH *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 28 2008, 10:59 AM~10753738
> *:uh:    ONE  6  8  YOU  CAN  HATE ! ! ! !    168YCH
> *


YES :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2008, 12:35 PM~10753966
> *YES :uh:
> *



Damm, I think that pic sum's up everything you been throw with that car .....
68 acting up.... your wife next to it walking away ... and the plates reading *168YCH*


:uh:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 28 2008, 10:33 AM~10754426
> *Damm, I think that pic sum's up everything you been throw with that car .....
> 68 acting up.... your wife next to it walking away ... and the plates reading 168YCH
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@May 28 2008, 02:20 PM~10754790
> *:0
> *



:uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 28 2008, 04:29 PM~10755668
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 27 2008, 11:03 AM~10745915
> *gonna drive  it regardless of what else this curse throws at me !  even if all 4 wheels do fall off ! :roflmao:
> 
> crazy part about it is that it broke down in a church parking lot ONLY TWO BLOCKS from where it broke down the first day i brought it home (1st page of this thread)....
> *


The curse from Albuquerque is over then. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2008, 11:02 AM~10738105
> *Of course this thread couldn't be what it is without more of Travieso68's tantrums. Some say this car has a curse, others say this is the way its paying me back for sending it Albuquerque.
> 
> Which ever the reason is, Travieso always seems to leave me on the side of the road :roflmao:
> 
> On my way home yesterday from the picnic, I had an "accident". All the studs on my drivers side wheel broke....Good thing I pulled into a parking lot after I felt the vibration. Soon as I put it in park "BAM" ! The whole front dropped !!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




  damn bro, we all have some kinda bad luck, some post it, and some act like their gods and say they "did it right the first time" :uh: ... 

i had the same kinda of problems when 65 was on the road, breaking studs and wheels bearings collapsing :uh: sucked. 

i'm converting mine to disc brakes on the front and extending my uppers


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by junbug29s+May 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10757336-->
> 
> 
> 
> The curse from Albuquerque is over then.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> we hope.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@May 28 2008, 11:26 PM~10759254
> *    damn bro, we all have some kinda bad luck, some post it, and some act like their gods and say they "did it right the first time" :uh: ...
> 
> i had the same kinda of problems when 65 was on the road, breaking studs and wheels bearings collapsing :uh:  sucked.
> 
> i'm converting mine to disc brakes on the front and extending my uppers
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

funny part is his arms are extanded and he already replaced all the front 
studs the first time this happend......

But, That sounds like a good idea about the front disc... My 63 roll's on disc all 
the way around and man I love them ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 28 2008, 10:26 PM~10759254
> *    damn bro, we all have some kinda bad luck, some post it, and some act like their gods and say they "did it right the first time" :uh: ...
> 
> i had the same kinda of problems when 65 was on the road, breaking studs and wheels bearings collapsing :uh:  sucked.
> 
> i'm converting mine to disc brakes on the front and extending my uppers
> *


i hear ya homie. i've read those threads too. dudes act like their car is 100% perfect. the truth is that there's not one car out there that doesn't breakdown. true some more than others. and in my case...THE CURSE OF ALBUQUERQUE. :roflmao:

regardless i'm still enjoying it.

my arms are extended homie. 1 1/2".... 



> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 29 2008, 06:08 AM~10760541
> *:uh:
> 
> we hope.
> :uh:    :uh:
> 
> 
> But, That sounds like a good idea about the front disc... My 63 roll's on disc all
> the way around and man I love them ! ! ! !
> *


i almost rear ended you this sunday. :roflmao: we were turning into the picnic. your 63 stopped to fast..... i was pumpin those drums like crazy !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2008, 08:29 AM~10760718
> *i hear ya homie. i've read those threads too. dudes act like their car is 100% perfect. the truth is that there's not one car out there that doesn't breakdown. true some more than others. and in my case...THE CURSE OF ALBUQUERQUE. :roflmao:
> 
> regardless i'm still enjoying it.
> 
> my arms are extended homie. 1 1/2"....
> i almost rear ended you this sunday. :roflmao: we were turning into the picnic. your 63 stopped to fast..... i was pumpin those drums like crazy !!!!
> *



Im tell you disc's are the shit...... fucking 63 drive's like a new car after I fixed them tie rod's....... 

I had the radio on.... and the batteries charged ......... It was a nice sunday.


----------



## Forgiven 63

:uh: 


I almost forgot.....................


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+May 29 2008, 07:33 AM~10760728-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im tell you disc's are the shit...... fucking 63 drive's like a new car after I fixed them tie rod's.......
> 
> I had the radio on.... and the batteries charged ......... It was a nice sunday.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must have been distracted cause we took the long way to the car wash. not to mention that U-turn we had to bust.... :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 29 2008, 07:34 AM~10760731
> *:uh:
> I almost forgot.....................
> *


:uh: x2


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2008, 08:49 AM~10760784
> *you must have been distracted cause we took the long way to the car wash. not to mention that U-turn we had to bust.... :uh:
> :uh: x2
> *


***** that not the long way, thats was the Stunning on ****** way !

and I made that right turn U turn , becues the sign said " NO Left TURNs "
you know I ride dirty, Im not trying to have the cops look at me.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 29 2008, 07:57 AM~10760812
> ****** that not the long way,  thats was the Stunning on ****** way !
> 
> and I made that right turn U turn , becues the sign said  " NO Left  TURNs "
> you know I ride dirty, Im not trying to have the cops look at me.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10760828
> *:uh:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Hey, Top Flight Security...... check out the other topics there one about you
not shiping some springs to a vato.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 29 2008, 08:18 AM~10760889
> *Hey,  Top Flight Security......  check out the other topics there one about you
> not shiping some springs to a vato.
> *


:uh: thats been taken care of. Ask the vato that started the thread......


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2008, 08:29 AM~10760718
> *i hear ya homie. i've read those threads too. dudes act like their car is 100% perfect. the truth is that there's not one car out there that doesn't breakdown. true some more than others. and in my case...THE CURSE OF ALBUQUERQUE. :roflmao:
> 
> regardless i'm still enjoying it.
> 
> my arms are extended homie. 1 1/2"....
> i almost rear ended you this sunday. :roflmao: we were turning into the picnic. your 63 stopped to fast..... i was pumpin those drums like crazy !!!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i hate that feeling :angry: 


1 1/2" got damn :0 yeah its cursed homie  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10761185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i hate that feeling :angry:
> 1 1/2" got damn :0  yeah its cursed homie   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: i was afraid of that.... i'm gonna contact Livin The Low Life production crew and ask them to make a "cursed car" segment featuring Travieso 68


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 29 2008, 09:50 AM~10761088-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: thats been taken care of. Ask the vato that started the thread......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew Top Flight Security would come throw ! ! !
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 29 2008, 10:28 AM~10761370
> *:roflmao: i was afraid of that.... i'm gonna contact Livin The Low Life production crew and ask them to make a "cursed car" segment featuring Travieso 68
> *


 :uh: 

in that case, the 63 is cursed to.... I'd set the hydros on fire to get a chance 
of smelling a seat that Vida just got up from ! 

:uh: :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 29 2008, 10:51 AM~10761991
> *  I knew Top Flight Security  would come throw  ! ! !
> :uh:
> *


:uh: you aint to far from being top flight yourself. .....Mr Iron Horse Safety ...... Hurry up and process my order.......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2008, 12:18 PM~10762167
> *:uh: you aint to far from being top flight yourself. .....Mr Iron Horse Safety ...... Hurry up and process my order.......
> *



***** fuck your order ! ! ! ! 

 ***** we make Bullet proof vest and Safety Traffic Vest ...... we dont walk around with a flash lights running old ladys off from the front of the Food Mart..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 29 2008, 11:28 AM~10762279
> ****** fuck your order ! ! ! !
> 
> ***** we make Bullet proof vest and Safety Traffic Vest  ...... we dont walk around with a flash lights running old ladys off from the front of the Food Mart..
> *


okay gangster........ You having a bad day taking phone orders? customer service is a bitch.... :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 29 2008, 12:53 PM~10762520
> *okay gangster........ You having a bad day taking phone orders? customer service is a bitch.... :roflmao:
> *



***** you know me better than that, what kind of service do you think I would be giveing.

SHit I wish they would let me on the phone with some of these ********* customers we got.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*MADE IT TO WORK WITHOUT ANYTHING BREAKING*

disregard the date, my camera is a day behind.......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 30 2008, 07:41 AM~10769254
> *MADE IT TO WORK WITHOUT ANYTHING BREAKING
> 
> disregard the date, my camera is a day behind.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 30 2008, 07:41 AM~10769254
> *MADE IT TO WORK WITHOUT ANYTHING BREAKING
> 
> disregard the date, my camera is a day behind.......
> 
> *



keep your fingers crossed..............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

we'll see what happens on my way home.......


i'm gonna drive the curse out of it !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 30 2008, 08:55 AM~10769564
> *we'll see what happens on my way home.......
> i'm gonna drive the curse out of it !
> *





:uh:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

damn sorry to see what happened to the 68 it looks really good though keep up the good work


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

TTT FOR THE HOMIE LUIS AND TRAVIESO


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 30 2008, 10:53 AM~10771151
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE LUIS AND TRAVIESO
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 30 2008, 11:53 AM~10771151
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE LUIS AND TRAVIESO
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

made it home in one peace :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:angel: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

jus keep driven it :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@May 31 2008, 12:48 AM~10776431
> *jus keep driven  it  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I got up this morning and started tearing into the front wheel assembly to see if I could find the cause of the wheels studs breaking. Low and behold when i took the drivers side wheel off, look what I found.. TWO MORE BROKEN STUDS !!!!! *:banghead:









*I called up this racing shop a few blocks away and told him my problem. He suggested I try to some racing studs they carry. I bought 10 of them. Kinda pricey but I hope they work this time. What else do I have to loose at this point, another wheel ? :roflmao:.... 

New studs:*










*Just as I was cleaning up I sprayed brake cleaner on the whole assembly and I noticed what appeared to be a crack on the brake shoe... After shooting some air on the shoes and clearing out the dust within the cracks, I couldn't believe what I was seeing ON BOTH SIDES. Passenger and Drivers side.*

























*
The shoes were shot. Went and bought new shoes. Just got done replacing everything. Stops on a dime !!..... not bad for a few hours of work. Lets just hope the new studs do the trick...

Gonna wash her up and go for a spin later tonight....*


----------



## ElMonte74'

those new studs look thicker than the other one's and good thing those break pads didn't give out :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Tore down my 350 on saturday after I replaced the front brakes...Going to paint the block and manifold to match the car....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Went cruisin saturday night with homies from Majestix Car Club. 










rolled up to a local drive in and kicked it for a while. Hands down about the best time i had with the 68 so far..... Despite that Travieso didnt come home that night :roflmao:

just before midnight we were gonna roll out, my headlights stopped working. we couldnt figure out what the problem was so i decided to roll home like that.... Once i got on the road i knew it was a bad idea. I couldnt see anything. Ended up leaving the 68 at ToppDogg64's house. and picked it up the next day. We suspect its the dimmer switch. We pulled it and it looked like it might has shorted out...... BUT at least nothing broke or came off the car :happy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 2 2008, 06:50 AM~10778885
> *Went cruisin saturday night with homies from Majestix Car Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolled up to a local drive in and kicked it for a while. Hands down about the best time i had with the 68 so far..... Despite that Travieso didnt come home that night :roflmao:
> 
> just before midnight we were gonna roll out, my headlights stopped working. we couldnt figure out what the problem was so i decided to roll home like that.... Once i got on the road i knew it was a bad idea. I couldnt see anything. Ended up leaving the 68 at ToppDogg64's house. and picked it up the next day. We suspect its the dimmer switch. We pulled it and it looked like it might has shorted out...... BUT at least nothing broke or came off the car :happy:
> *


True to the Name! Of Curse/Course?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 2 2008, 08:46 AM~10779295
> *True to the Name! Of Curse/Course?
> *


:yes: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

have fum with it SiN


----------



## Str8crazy80

man i had a wheel stud break on me once. i was on my way to work and i kept hearing a rattleing like sompthing was loose. the next day i took the wheel of at home i had found a broke wheel stud


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 2 2008, 06:50 AM~10778885
> *Went cruisin saturday night with homies from Majestix Car Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolled up to a local drive in and kicked it for a while. Hands down about the best time i had with the 68 so far..... Despite that Travieso didnt come home that night :roflmao:
> 
> just before midnight we were gonna roll out, my headlights stopped working. we couldnt figure out what the problem was so i decided to roll home like that.... Once i got on the road i knew it was a bad idea. I couldnt see anything. Ended up leaving the 68 at ToppDogg64's house. and picked it up the next day. We suspect its the dimmer switch. We pulled it and it looked like it might has shorted out...... BUT at least nothing broke or came off the car :happy:
> *


kellers???


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 2 2008, 04:50 AM~10778885
> *Went cruisin saturday night with homies from Majestix Car Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolled up to a local drive in and kicked it for a while. Hands down about the best time i had with the 68 so far..... Despite that Travieso didnt come home that night :roflmao:
> 
> just before midnight we were gonna roll out, my headlights stopped working. we couldnt figure out what the problem was so i decided to roll home like that.... Once i got on the road i knew it was a bad idea. I couldnt see anything. Ended up leaving the 68 at ToppDogg64's house. and picked it up the next day. We suspect its the dimmer switch. We pulled it and it looked like it might has shorted out...... BUT at least nothing broke or came off the car :happy:
> *


FUCK! IF I AINT ONE THING IT'S THE OTHER! AT LEAST YOUR NOT GIVING UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

DAM HOMIE WHEN WILL IT ALL STOP :no: ITS ALL GOOD AT LEAST YOUR RIDING HER IN THE STREETS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie13+Jun 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10780775-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK! IF I AINT ONE THING IT'S THE OTHER!  AT LEAST YOUR NOT GIVING UP! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never giving up..... i'm gonna tame that 68 !!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10780894
> *DAM HOMIE WHEN WILL IT ALL STOP :no: ITS ALL GOOD AT LEAST YOUR RIDING HER IN THE STREETS
> *


hopefully it'll all be over soon....
In the meantime if feels damn good to ride........


----------



## 67juiced

Does it ever stop!!!!! :uh: :biggrin: Should get mine back by the first of next week. Oh, and I got the bolts today. Thanks again homie.


----------



## sixty7imp

QUOTE(Sin7 @ Jun 2 2008, 04:50 AM) 
Went cruisin saturday night with homies from Majestix Car Club. 



rolled up to a local drive in and kicked it for a while. Hands down about the best time i had with the 68 so far..... Despite that Travieso didnt come home that night 

just before midnight we were gonna roll out, my headlights stopped working. we couldnt figure out what the problem was so i decided to roll home like that.... Once i got on the road i knew it was a bad idea. I couldnt see anything. Ended up leaving the 68 at ToppDogg64's house. and picked it up the next day. We suspect its the dimmer switch. We pulled it and it looked like it might has shorted out...... BUT at least nothing broke or came off the car :happy:




Chale homie I know how u feel, but it will be alright in the end. I took my 67 out last week to the wash here in Ft. Worth and when I was going home my generator light came on...long story short I needed a jump.  Thats just how these all rides are. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Jun 2 2008, 02:23 PM~10781110-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does it ever stop!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin: Should get mine back by the first of next week. Oh, and I got the bolts today. Thanks again homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're getting the 67 back Scott. What's the word on the motor?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Jun 2 2008, 04:50 PM~10781990
> *
> Chale homie I know how u feel, but it will be alright in the end.  I took my 67 out last week to the wash here in Ft. Worth and when I was going home my generator light came on...long story short I needed a jump.   Thats just how these all rides are. :thumbsup:
> *


Now that you mention it, my GEN light came on just before the headlights went out also....


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 looks good in that pic :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry

i have had the same luck as you on my 63 ,1st i also had a shady painter who never did a good job fuckin short no neck having queer 

then my center support went out so it had to be towed 

















then once again took it to that 1 painter to fix up his raggeyd job wich he didnt i told him to paint it black now and on the way back home after another and last shitty job the center support goes out again

















and it didnt end tehre i was cooming back from the carwash one day when i felt the steering weel get really hard pulled over to check on it and the bracket that holds the power steering pump had broken off, then also had the studs break off when i was tightening them down once good thing it was at home.

then yesterday it pulled out one of its crazy shananigans again. the fuel pump went out, easy fix right thats what i taught but for some reason the fuel pump push rob got stock and dint move no more so i had to had it towed again









but no matter what i dont give up on my car


----------



## Skim

Shananigan 63


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## sixty7imp

I know mine gives me a lot of headaches...like two months ago my fuel pump went out and leak all the gas into the oil...so it would not start...had to tow it to the mechanic like total of $300 bucks later ran ok, but smokes now some cuz of the gas that didnt flush out all the way. :angry: 

Anyway homies I'm sure you all agree that even though they act up when they run bad ass there's no other feeling in the world than riding in your clean ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry+Jun 2 2008, 09:31 PM~10783837-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have had the same luck as you on my 63 ,1st i also had a shady painter who never did a good job fuckin short no neck having queer
> 
> then my center support went out so it had to be towed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then once again took it to that 1 painter to fix up his raggeyd job wich he didnt i told him to paint it black now and on the way back home after another and last shitty job the center support goes out again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it didnt end tehre i was cooming back from the carwash one day when i felt the steering weel get really hard pulled over to check on it and the bracket that holds the power steering pump had broken off, then also had the studs break off when i was tightening them down once good thing it was at home.
> 
> then yesterday it pulled out one of its crazy shananigans again. the fuel pump went out, easy fix right thats what i taught but for some reason the fuel pump push rob got stock and dint move no more so i had to had it towed again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no matter what i dont give up on my car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crazy!.... How'd the second paint job come out?. Looks good in black....
> 
> I think our rides are cursed by painters hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 10:36 PM~10784332
> *Shananigan 63
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRAVIESO 63......
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Jun 3 2008, 01:17 AM~10785365
> *I know mine gives me a lot of headaches...like two months ago my fuel pump went out and leak all the gas into the oil...so it would not start...had to tow it to the mechanic like total of $300 bucks later ran ok, but smokes now some cuz of the gas that didnt flush out all the way. :angry:
> 
> Anyway homies I'm sure you all agree that even though they act up when they run bad ass there's no other feeling in the world than riding in your clean ride! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !


----------



## 67juiced

Glad you're getting the 67 back Scott. What's the word on the motor?

Another 800 bucks!!!!Check this out....The headers come off the block and instead of a doughnut gaskets, they were welded to the exhuast pipes. :uh: So on top of the $800, I will have to see what I can do with that. It would be great if people selling cars were not F*CKING LIARS!!!!!!! But atleast now I know what I have and know it has finally been built right. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 3 2008, 03:50 PM~10789486
> *
> 
> Another 800 bucks!!!!Check this out....The headers come off the block and instead of a doughnut gaskets, they were welded to the exhuast pipes. :uh: So on top of the $800, I will have to see what I can do with that. It would be great if people selling cars were not F*CKING LIARS!!!!!!! But atleast now I know what I have and know it has finally been built right. :biggrin:
> *


Damn bro sorry to hear that.....

You're right about one thing though.. YOU are now doing it the right way.


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 3 2008, 07:31 AM~10785817
> *crazy!.... How'd the second paint job come out?. Looks good in black....
> 
> I think our rides are cursed by painters hno:
> TRAVIESO 63......
> x2 !
> *


the 2nd paint job came out shitty 2 maybe the painters gave the impalas ojo im about to go get a egg but still no matter what nothing beats the fleeing when your cruising bumping music and everyone just admiring your ride


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jun 3 2008, 05:41 PM~10790356
> *the 2nd paint job came out shitty 2  maybe the painters gave the impalas ojo im about to go get a egg but still no matter what nothing beats the fleeing when your cruising bumping music and everyone just admiring your ride
> *


i agree with you on that !......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 3 2008, 05:11 PM~10790590
> *i agree with you on that !......
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

lets see the finishing touches on the motor good work on the 8 gettin my motor and tranny painted the same color tooo


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## six trey impala

and it didnt end tehre i was cooming back from the carwash one day when i felt the steering weel get really hard pulled over to check on it and the bracket that holds the power steering pump had broken off,
mine did the same thing last week it broke the bolts on the power steering bracket i was pulling out the drive way when it did it all i heard was a loud bang and the steering got really hard i didnt even want to look in the hood thought it was something worse but i saw the power assist hanging :biggrin: bought new bolts for it now its working fine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 7 2008, 01:08 AM~10817313
> *and it didnt end tehre i was cooming back from the carwash one day when i felt the steering weel get really hard pulled over to check on it and the bracket that holds the power steering pump had broken off,
> mine did the same thing last week it broke the bolts on the power steering bracket i was pulling out the drive way when it did it all i heard was a loud bang and the steering got really hard i didnt even want to look in the hood thought it was something worse but i saw the power assist hanging :biggrin: bought new bolts for it now its working fine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: I know how u feel homie...MY 67 has broken the wheel bearings (new) on the right front x3 times and 1 on the left!!! :angry: Worse thing is I don't know why...So everytime I had to go to the yunk yard and hunt for a new spindle. :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp

The joy and challenges of owning a classic. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## 67juiced




----------



## 67juiced




----------



## 67juiced




----------



## 67juiced




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 2 2008, 03:18 PM~10781081
> *
> *


I TIRED TO CALL YOU SATURDAY WHEN I WAS IN TOWN AND THE NUMBER THAT I HAVE DOESN'T WORK ANYMORE............ :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

what's up everybody not alot happening right now...... Just trying to piece together a few missing items and get the game plan going again. I did however get my headlights working again. Turned out to be a bad contact on the headlight switch. Been driving it almost everyday for a few minutes and nothing has broken.....

I picked up a few key items yesterday from my homie Beto who owns that 68 on the previous page. 

Rear window trim:









Front lower Grill:









Rear bumper valance: (Needs minor work but its a damn good piece. test fitting in this pic)


----------



## Loco 61

:0 Looking Good...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 9 2008, 04:01 PM~10831805
> *I TIRED TO CALL YOU SATURDAY WHEN I WAS IN TOWN AND THE NUMBER THAT I HAVE DOESN'T WORK ANYMORE............ :twak:
> *


its stil the same # Pac.....

i'll pm it to you again homie.....


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2008, 07:58 AM~10844546
> *its stil the same # Pac.....
> 
> i'll pm it to you again homie.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2008, 06:29 AM~10844475
> *what's up everybody not alot happening right now...... Just trying to piece together a few missing items and get the game plan going again. I did however get my headlights working again. Turned out to be a bad contact on the headlight switch. Been driving it almost everyday for a few minutes and nothing has broken.....
> 
> I picked up a few key items yesterday from my homie Beto who owns that 68 on the previous page.
> 
> Rear window trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front lower Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear bumper valance: (Needs minor work but its a damn good piece. test fitting in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good sin :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good sin


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Thanks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77

DAMN! I read the whole thread and you and the car have been from hell & back. Keep up the good work the ride is looking real nice homie!....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

uffin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

dam sin idont know how u do it. u stay motivated...ur an inspiration to me man. bc its hard to stay motivated w all the bs ive been thru but then i c ans realize that its somehow possible. keep up tha good work!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by carlito77+Jun 12 2008, 07:09 PM~10857980-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN! I read the whole thread and you and the car have been from hell & back. Keep up the good work the ride is looking real nice homie!....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for reading the thread homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TOP DOG '[email protected] 13 2008, 10:34 AM~10862462
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 14 2008, 08:21 AM~10868248
> *dam sin idont know how u do it. u stay motivated...ur an inspiration to me man. bc its hard to stay motivated w all the bs ive been thru but then i c ans realize that its somehow possible. keep up tha good work!!
> *


whats up homie. How've ya been Spero? Man I gotta stay motivated or else you know who wins.... How's the Caddy and business going?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Little Progess today...... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 




















*The only bad thing is that the passenger side quarter panel isn't straight. If you look closely it's uneven with the valance. That was another mistake done by you know who :angry: ..... It'll do for now...*


----------



## eseoso69

HEY SIN U KNOW IF THEY STILL MAKE REAR BALANCERS FOR A 69?
UR RANFLA IS LOOKING GOOD KEEP WORKING ON HER


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got the lower front grill on..... Starting to take shape now.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jun 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10869825
> *HEY SIN U KNOW IF THEY STILL MAKE REAR BALANCERS FOR A 69?
> UR RANFLA IS LOOKING GOOD KEEP WORKING ON HER
> *


thx homie...

I dont think they make "new" reproduction rear valances. Best bet is probably ebay or post up in the for sale section....

Actually there is a dude on here that had one.... Let me see if I can get you his name.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2008, 02:54 PM~10869766
> *
> The only bad thing is that the passenger side quarter panel isn't straight. If you look closely it's uneven with the valance. That was another mistake done by you know who :angry: ..... It'll do for now...
> *


i take this back.. I looked closer and it's a combination of the quarter and the valance that's a little tweaked.


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2008, 02:50 PM~10869969
> *thx homie...
> 
> I dont think they make "new" reproduction rear valances. Best bet is probably ebay or post up in the for sale section....
> 
> Actually there is a dude on here that had one.... Let me see if I can get you his name.
> *


 ORALE GARACIAS


----------



## ElMonte74'

Cars taking shape carnal keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u done painting now homie?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 11:41 PM~10871998
> *u done painting now homie?
> *


still need to do the fender wells, firewall and block.....


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

THE CADDYS GOOD SIN! I GUESS IM TAKN IT TO DENVER! AFTER EVERYTHING THAT WENT DOWN I COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY RENT SO I LOST MY SHOP.....WELL C ONE DAY IF I TAKE ANOTHER SHOT AT IT....IM BACK UP ON MY FEET BUTNOT QUITE AS GOOD AS I WAS BEFORE THE WHOLE BULLSHIT HAPPEND.....EVERYDAYS A STRUGGLE.....UR CAR LOOKS DAM GOOD.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 15 2008, 07:06 AM~10872589
> *THE CADDYS GOOD SIN! I GUESS IM TAKN IT TO DENVER! AFTER EVERYTHING THAT WENT DOWN I COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY RENT SO I LOST MY SHOP.....WELL C ONE DAY IF I TAKE ANOTHER SHOT AT IT....IM BACK UP ON MY FEET BUTNOT QUITE AS GOOD AS I WAS BEFORE THE WHOLE BULLSHIT HAPPEND.....EVERYDAYS A STRUGGLE.....UR CAR LOOKS DAM GOOD.
> *


Damn that sucks homie  .


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 15 2008, 08:06 AM~10872589
> *THE CADDYS GOOD SIN! I GUESS IM TAKN IT TO DENVER! AFTER EVERYTHING THAT WENT DOWN I COULDNT AFFORD TO PAY RENT SO I LOST MY SHOP.....WELL C ONE DAY IF I TAKE ANOTHER SHOT AT IT....IM BACK UP ON MY FEET BUTNOT QUITE AS GOOD AS I WAS BEFORE THE WHOLE BULLSHIT HAPPEND.....EVERYDAYS A STRUGGLE.....UR CAR LOOKS DAM GOOD.
> *


... glad to see your picking up too. Both of us got the bad end of all of it. Keep us updated homie.


----------



## --JUICE--

what up sin. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

chillen bro..... how's the rag ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2008, 03:54 PM~10869766
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you take your x2 exhust off ? guess it didnt fit with the valance. ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 16 2008, 01:38 PM~10880692
> *Did you take your x2 exhust off ?  guess it didnt fit with the valance. ?
> *


 good eye..... had to take them off. once the valance was on you could tell they were uneven


----------



## cruz77

Thats a nice 68 would you trade for my monte carlo?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 15 2008, 08:35 AM~10872531
> *still need to do the fender wells, firewall and block.....
> *


u think there will be enuf left? all ima need its prolly 2-8 oz of it...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 17 2008, 01:40 AM~10886374
> *u think there will be enuf left? all ima need its prolly 2-8 oz of it...
> *


it'll be close.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by cruz77_@Jun 17 2008, 12:24 AM~10886127
> *Thats a nice 68 would you trade for my monte carlo?
> *


 :cheesy: :no:

thanks though.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 16 2008, 11:10 AM~10879463
> *chillen bro..... how's the rag ?
> *


i got the front end ,and the interior off this past weekend :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jun 17 2008, 11:00 AM~10888069
> *i got the front end ,and the interior off  this past weekend :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


you ready for the SRB show this saturday?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 17 2008, 12:33 PM~10888777
> *:thumbsup:
> you ready for the SRB show this saturday?
> *


ill be there all day,r u goin???


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 14 2008, 05:48 PM~10869959
> *Got the lower front grill on..... Starting to take shape now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: Nice, I yanked the motor out of mine the other day. Might as well do the whole thing.


----------



## 67juiced

From this








To this


----------



## eseoso69

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 17 2008, 03:47 PM~10890188
> *From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Scott... I feel bad for you homie.....

At least you're getting it done right though.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Noticed this yesterday when I got up under the car. The entire inside of the tire was bald...









Went and bought some new rubber:










It ended up being the outter tie rod end. It always tended to pull to the left but I figured it was something else. Did the old school method of marking the concrete in my garage and adjusted the tie rod. Went for a spin and it drives straight as an arrow for now. In the next week or so i really want to order new joints. I need them bad...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

After messing with the tie rod I decided today was a good day to finish up my block.....  


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

Looks Good :0


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 17 2008, 04:47 PM~10890188
> *From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Thats clean who's ride is that?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Luis the block looks good homie


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 20 2008, 01:31 AM~10910919
> *:0  Thats clean who's ride is that?
> *


Its my 67. This is what the rest of it looks like.(for now)


----------



## 67juiced

That block is sweet. Im heading out to Florida this am but hopefully will get a chance to get on the motor next week.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Jun 17 2008, 01:22 PM~10889153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill be there all day,r u goin???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i'll be there about 11:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10910321
> *Looks Good :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, but it still has nothin on your 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10910919
> *:0  Thats clean who's ride is that?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the homie Scott (67juiced)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Jun 19 2008, 11:34 PM~10910933
> *Damn Luis the block looks good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro !
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 05:19 AM~10911737
> *Its my 67. This is what the rest of it looks like.(for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still bad ass !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Jun 20 2008, 05:21 AM~10911739
> *That block is sweet. Im heading out to Florida this am but hopefully will get a chance to get on the motor next week.
> *


bout the same time i'll have mine in


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 19 2008, 08:10 PM~10909434
> *After messing with the tie rod I decided today was a good day to finish up my block.....
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


block looks good luis,when u need the motor hoist let me know so i can take it to u ,i havent had a chanse to use it use it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jun 20 2008, 01:05 PM~10914086
> *block looks good luis,when u need the motor hoist let me know so i can take it to u ,i havent had a chanse to use it use it.
> *


i'll talk to you at the show tomorrow....


----------



## Coca Pearl

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SIN............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

pics from a local bike shop benefit car show....


----------



## ElMonte74'

:thumbsup: looks good Sin :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*TEAR DOWN !! :cheesy: 


Took the 307 out today.* 


































*Going to clean the frame. Spray some gloss black POR-15. Spray some Blue Pearl on the firewall and drop in the 350.....*


----------



## eseoso69

ba a quedar chingon loko


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jun 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10936276
> *ba a quedar chingon loko
> *


eso es lo que espero carnal..... aver como me va.


----------



## ElMonte74'

su chingon va a ver una vez hecho eso Luis


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10936162
> *TEAR DOWN !! :cheesy:
> Took the 307 out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to clean the frame. Spray some gloss black POR-15. Spray some Blue Pearl on the firewall and drop in the 350.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:cheesy: THAT SHIT IS GOING TO BE CLEAN ASS HELL :yes: KEEP US POSTED LUIS :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 23 2008, 07:41 PM~10936162
> *TEAR DOWN !! :cheesy:
> Took the 307 out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to clean the frame. Spray some gloss black POR-15. Spray some Blue Pearl on the firewall and drop in the 350.....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 24 2008, 10:09 AM~10939545-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying to get to your level bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 10:41 AM~10939697
> *:cheesy:  THAT SHIT IS GOING TO BE CLEAN ASS HELL :yes: KEEP US POSTED LUIS  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-junbug29s_@Jun 24 2008, 10:55 AM~10939775
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 24 2008, 12:48 PM~10940209
> *trying to get to your level bro...
> Thanks bro.
> 
> *


That Wont Be Hard To Do...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2008, 11:50 AM~10940227
> *That Wont Be Hard To Do...
> *


yeah it will be with all that chrome you're pilling up..


----------



## junbug29s

TTT 4 some blue pearl!


----------



## Coca Pearl

I TIRED TO CALL YOU AGAIN WHEN I WAS IN TOWN THIS WEEKEND NO ANSWER, BUT IT WAS A LAST MIN. TRIP. WILL BACK BACK OUT THAT WAY SOON TO DROP OFF THE LS...............


----------



## scrappin68

:0 looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Jun 26 2008, 02:45 PM~10956815
> *:0  looks good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

sneak peak :nicoderm:


----------



## zooter86

lookin good, any reason you didn't pull the master cylinder? since you pulled everything else, not hatin, just curious


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jun 26 2008, 06:33 PM~10958935
> *lookin good, any reason you didn't pull the master cylinder? since you pulled everything else, not hatin, just curious
> *



lazy :banghead:

Tomorrow I'm gonna pull it off and do it the right way. I was rushing it so instead of screwing things up i stopped for today.


----------



## zooter86

:thumbsup: can't wait to see how it comes out, been gettin better and better ever since you got it back


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Dug up some old inner fenders. The drivers side needs a little tweaking. It has a small dent just above the cylinder hole. 

Can't wait to have these all primered up and ready for paint... *










*Once I've painted the firewall and inner fenders I'm going to hit the frame with POR's Gloss Black Chassis coat. While I'm at it I have to order a front end kit from PST suspension. With all this being done I should be satisfied with a decent looking street ride. Nothing show worthy of course. Just something that shines up nice on for a weekend cruise.*


----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good luis. keep up the good work


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 26 2008, 07:52 PM~10959430
> *Dug up some old inner fenders. The drivers side needs a little tweaking. It has a small dent just above the cylinder hole.
> 
> Can't wait to have these all primered up and ready for paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I've painted the firewall and inner fenders I'm going to hit the frame with POR's Gloss Black Chassis coat. While I'm at it I have to order a front end kit from PST suspension. With all this being done I should be satisfied with a decent looking street ride. Nothing show worthy of course. Just something that shines up nice on for a weekend cruise.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

uffin:


----------



## eseoso69

wats up with the updates compa


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jul 2 2008, 07:16 PM~11000532
> *wats up with the updates compa
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

LOOK GOOD SO FAR! HURRY I'M GETTING ANXIETY ATTACKS JUST WAITING hno: hno:


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin better and better everytime i visit this thread. GOOD work Sin.  

Tweedy


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10921776
> *pics from a local bike shop benefit car show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good!!! the choppers are badass too!! :0


----------



## --JUICE--

is SIN MIA hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 6 2008, 09:37 AM~11021302
> *is SIN MIA hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Not again do we have to put him on another milk carton :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11022483
> *Not again do we have to put him on another milk carton :biggrin:
> *


thats wat i was thimnking of doing hahahaha


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 02:13 PM~11022483
> *Not again do we have to put him on another milk carton :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: do it do it.


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 07:05 PM~11023971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 6 2008, 10:55 PM~11025826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 6 2008, 07:05 PM~11023971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i talked to SIN this mornin,hes campin with the family , heres a spy pic.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 8 2008, 05:42 PM~11039945
> *i talked to SIN this mornin,hes campin with the family , heres a spy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 8 2008, 03:42 PM~11039945
> *i talked to SIN this mornin,hes campin with the family , heres a spy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lucky vato ive never been camping


----------



## Loco 61

:wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by eseoso69+Jul 8 2008, 11:14 PM~11042891-->
> 
> 
> 
> lucky vato ive never been camping
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :uh: He can have the wood's............ Ill stay in the AC.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Jul 9 2008, 12:18 AM~11043416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *



Guess he went into teh woods like you said you would........ LOL ..........


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 9 2008, 07:39 AM~11044673
> *:uh:  He can have the wood's............ Ill stay in the AC.
> Guess he went into teh woods like you said you would........  LOL  ..........
> *


Yup Gas Prices Hit The Fan So Sin Bolted To The Woods... :0


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 9 2008, 05:39 AM~11044673
> *:uh:  He can have the wood's............ Ill stay in the AC.
> Guess he went into teh woods like you said you would........  LOL  ..........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

DAM WHERE HAS SIN7 GONE? :dunno: DID DUEZ PAID KIDNAP HIM FORREALS THIS TIME :0 :0 :0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 16 2008, 07:21 PM~11105564
> *DAM WHERE HAS SIN7 GONE? :dunno: DID DUEZ PAID KIDNAP HIM FORREALS THIS TIME  :0  :0  :0
> *


No Doubt. Maybe he's been "BONDOWNED" :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 16 2008, 05:21 PM~11105564
> *DAM WHERE HAS SIN7 GONE? :dunno: DID DUEZ PAID KIDNAP HIM FORREALS THIS TIME  :0  :0  :0
> *


i think it was his girl this is burquerucas signature on her profile
We don't talk to police, we don't make a peace bond 
We don't trust in the judicial system, we shoot guns 
We rely on the streets we do battle in the hood 
I was born in the G Code, embedded in my blood 


thats gangster right thurrr :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: Fer realz :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 16 2008, 04:21 PM~11105564
> *DAM WHERE HAS SIN7 GONE? :dunno: DID DUEZ PAID KIDNAP HIM FORREALS THIS TIME  :0  :0  :0
> *


im guesing that a bear ate him :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jul 16 2008, 11:19 PM~11108730
> *im guesing that a bear ate him  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


eseoso69

r u tryin to tell us something :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 17 2008, 09:43 AM~11110414
> *eseoso69
> 
> r u tryin to tell us something :scrutinize:
> *



We got him red handed ........


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:19 AM~11110606
> *We got him red handed ........
> *


 :0


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 17 2008, 07:43 AM~11110414
> *eseoso69
> 
> r u tryin to tell us something :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw homie i dont do that


----------



## ElChilango

Is this the same Sin ?...I found this pic two weeks ago on a walgreen.com

Maybe he's gunna come back on this bitch when the mutha fucker is finished :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

F---ing the funk..............................


----------



## ElChilango

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11126869
> *F---ing the funk..............................
> *


I dont like Funk..Puro oldies...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElChilango_@Jul 19 2008, 12:15 PM~11127118
> *I dont like Funk..Puro oldies...
> *



:nicoderm: .. Sure


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ElChilango_@Jul 19 2008, 10:12 AM~11126859
> *Is this the same Sin ?...I found this pic two weeks ago on a walgreen.com
> 
> Maybe he's gunna come back on this bitch when the mutha fucker is finished :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahi no manches guey pinche chilango. :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## ElChilango

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 19 2008, 07:55 PM~11129369
> *ahi no manches guey pinche chilango. :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


que onda guey.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 19 2008, 09:55 PM~11129369
> *ahi no manches guey pinche chilango. :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *



*I know right ! ! ! !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

CURRENT:...Almost done


















Be back soon. Dont pay attention to El Chilango. That vato is nosy.


----------



## Forgiven 63

:roflmao: I knew that ***** liked funk


----------



## eseoso69

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 21 2008, 08:35 PM~11144368
> *CURRENT:...Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back soon. Dont pay attention to El Chilango. That vato is nosy.
> *


looks clean


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## ElMonte74'

Looks good Luis


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChilango

te falta la suspension cromada buey....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ElChilango_@Jul 22 2008, 07:37 AM~11146761
> *te falta la suspension cromada buey....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche chilango tu ni tienes carro guey :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 22 2008, 10:58 AM~11147557
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche chilango tu ni tienes carro guey :biggrin:
> *



:uh: como de gusta el chilango Hugo ? pa mi que es Mass Puto !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 22 2008, 10:02 AM~11147583
> *:uh:  como de gusta el chilango Hugo ?   pa mi que es Mass Puto  !
> *


thats sin's homeboy,i think ur right es joto el buey.


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 21 2008, 08:35 PM~11144368
> *CURRENT:...Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back soon. Dont pay attention to El Chilango. That vato is nosy.
> *


DAMN BIG DIFFERENCE, LOOKS CLEAN!


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 67juiced

Nice work bro. Looking good Luis :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal

lookin real good luis uffin: came a long way uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

X2


----------



## ElChilango

talked to Sin today. said i can post this pic for him...

he puttin shit back together now.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ElChilango_@Jul 23 2008, 02:17 PM~11159998
> *talked to Sin today. said i can post this pic for him...
> 
> he puttin shit back together now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 67juiced

Closer and closer :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 21 2008, 09:35 PM~11144368
> *CURRENT:...Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back soon. Dont pay attention to El Chilango. That vato is nosy.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Nice!!!!


----------



## 801Rider

Looks really clean Sin7  :nicoderm:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## scrapin82regal

lookin good


----------



## --JUICE--

look what i found ,on u tube  sin7


----------



## Forgiven 63

Damm, Sin been gone a min ! ! ! ! ! ''


----------



## specialk11232

love the car, good work!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11296346
> *Damm, Sin been gone a min ! ! ! ! ! ''
> *


x2 maybe this time DuezPaid got him :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11295807
> *look what i found ,on u tube  sin7
> *


 :0 Sounds good


----------



## eseoso69

r there any updates homie


----------



## geovela86

Is there any update on Sin. where is he ????


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 9 2008, 09:09 PM~11303434
> *x2 maybe this time DuezPaid got him :0
> *


na duez is too busy bein a gangter :0i talked to sin this week hes workin on the ride tryin to get it ready :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2008, 03:05 PM~11359533
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 02:41 PM~11359721
> *:worship:
> *


Whats up bro....


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2008, 03:53 PM~11359783
> *Whats up bro....
> *


WORKING ON NEW PROJECT. HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE? YOU BEEN HIDING OUT..........


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAS UP LOKO HOWS THE IMPALA COMING ALONG HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61

Where U Been At Luis?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

man the past few weeks have been a blur....all i remember is a dark room, a matress and the smell of burnt rubber..... :roflmao:

jk, ive been around Tony. just working hard.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Tonight i'll post up the progress i made since the last time i posted pics.....


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 22 2008, 09:20 AM~11410594
> *Tonight i'll post up the progress i made since the last time i posted pics.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 22 2008, 08:50 AM~11410438
> *man the past few weeks have been a blur....all i remember is a dark room, a matress and the smell of burnt rubber..... :roflmao:
> 
> jk, ive been around Tony. just working hard.....
> *


Sounds like a really bad thing to remember :ugh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 22 2008, 06:50 AM~11410438
> *man the past few weeks have been a blur....all i remember is a dark room, a matress and the smell of burnt rubber..... :roflmao:
> 
> jk, ive been around Tony. just working hard.....
> *


it sounds like duez had you in his basement :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2008, 11:44 AM~11411614
> *it sounds like duez had you in his basement :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


i'd believe you but i dont think there'd be any room in there for me. im sure its over crowded with cars being "painted".... :roflmao:

Hows the caddy and 68 coming along Eric??


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 22 2008, 12:34 PM~11412918
> *i'd believe you but i dont think there'd be any room in there for me. im sure its over crowded with cars being "painted".... :roflmao:
> 
> Hows the caddy and 68 coming along Eric??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true that true that well the 8 is on hold i had to finish my big body, have you seen it i started a topic for it came out clean if i do say so myself


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## TWEEDY

Nice lac!


----------



## ElMonte74'

Whats up Luis  and the caddy looks good eric


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Aug 22 2008, 09:52 PM~11417135-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lac!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Aug 23 2008, 07:43 PM~11421803
> *Whats up Luis   and the caddy looks good eric
> *


THANKS BIG DAWG I TRIED MY BEST


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Damn Eric, you did good homie..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* After weeks of keeping your fellas at bay, i decided it was time to post up what's been going on this whole time...

Travieso, continues to live true to his name...TRAVIESO.. this car just wont stop...

I'm gonna jump back to when i decided to pull the old 307 and paint the firewall...enjoy.*

What it looked like before i started:









307 Coming out:









Gonna jump a few days. Nothing really to see. All I was doing was degreasing the frame and sanding the firewall. I think those pics were already posted:
Here is the firewall and inner fender primered. Everything lined up okay:









Firewall Painted:









Inner Fender wells:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Here's where the Travesuras begin..... 

It was time to drop in the drive train. TH350 and Powerglide. 

The powerglide was filthy and in serious need of a new mount:









The rear mount was shot to hell:









I decided to paint the tranny the same color as the block.










:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Well, i was in a hurry and didn't watch what I was doing and this is what happen to the powerglide as i was bolting it up to motor:

















At this point I was done... I wanted to roll the bitch out into the field and let it rot away !!!....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Luckily an old man a few minutes from my house saw my craigslist ad a few hours later I had a fresh Turbo 350....









The old man had bought a 350/350 combo for his truck but he couldn't use the tranny because of the short nose, so he cut me a deal. $75 for the tranny. Even had the receipts of the work that was done on it. 


So the motor and new tranny were finally in:

















Began putting everything back:

















Upgraded the shift linkage to a Lokar unit. Also bought a Lokar throttle cable and Kickdown cable. 










....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Here's where i ran into more trouble... I had finally put everything back together. And figured it was gonna be a simple "turn the key and watch it run"... I spent a week trying to figure out what the hell was wrong. It would turn but not start. I checked everything. Fuel, ignition timing, spark, carb and all the wires.... I was stuck...

I called up a homie who's a certified tech. He came over and it turned out the timing was off. PLUS, my point ignition was crap. So i yanked the HEI unit off the 307 and it started...

















*
VIDEO OF THE MOTOR JUST CRANKING BUT NEVER STARTING:*
LINK - CLICK HERE

*
VIDEO OF THE 350 FINALLY STARTING !!!!*
TRAVIESO IS ALIVE - CLICK HERE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Unfortunately my happiness only last a few days.... I went back out one day to start the car and again it wouldn't start... This time, fuel was overflowing out of the actuator pump. :banghead:

I took the carb (rochester quadrajet) apart and found that one of the primary rods was bent:









My dumbass should have rebuilt the carb while it was apart, but once again i got in a hurry and figured i had fixed the problem. The car started and ran fine for a few days. Went back to start it, and the same damn thing happened. Fuel kept overflowing out the top..... I was beat trying to figure out what the hell was going on. Instead I decided to upgrade the radiator and deal with the fuel issue later...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Jump to today... 

After doing my homework for several days on Rochester Quadrajets, I discovered that these carbs are well know for having leaks. The fuel well plugs tend to leak. So if I go a few days without starting it, it wont start. All that happens is that the plugs get fouled and I have to let them air dry... 

So today i went and bought a rebuilt kit at NAPA. Gonna tear this carb down and rebuild it, like I should have done from day one. 









Also gonna seal those plugs with epoxy to prevent any future leaks. 

This is my first attempt at rebuilding a carb, so it should be a good learning experience. I'll keep you homies updated....


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

looks like you where busy......coming together nicely bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis

THX HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i wish i had your kinda good luck. good to see it come together


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 25 2008, 08:49 PM~11437166-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up bro. staying busy?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Aug 26 2008, 01:48 AM~11439695
> *i wish i had your kinda good luck. good to see it come together
> *


im no where near being lucky. i've had the worse luck since i got the car.. :roflmao: just takes time and determination to make small progress.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 26 2008, 07:19 AM~11440006
> *whats up bro. staying busy?
> 
> *



Not Really... Just Been Lazy.. I Need To Get Off My Ass An Start Workin On My Ride...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You're only setting yourself up for more problems by staying with the Crapchester.

Buy an Edlebrock 650 with an electric choke and never worry about it again.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2008, 08:03 AM~11440102
> *You're only setting yourself up for more problems by staying with the Crapchester.
> 
> Buy an Edlebrock 650 with an electric choke and never worry about it again.
> *



:uh: Q-Jet's are'nt crap if you know how to tune them right.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 26 2008, 07:06 AM~11440106
> *:uh: Q-Jet's are'nt crap if you know how to tune them right.......
> *


True, but you have to fuck with them to hit the sweet spot and they can be VERY finicky


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2008, 08:13 AM~11440137
> *True, but you have to fuck with them to hit the sweet spot and they can be VERY finicky
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 26 2008, 07:15 AM~11440152
> *
> *


My son has one on his 350 that he inherited from my grandpa. The truck has not been touched and has about 160K on it. Starts right up and runs SWEET, BUT my uncle that is a mechanic rebuilt it.

LOL, I figured since Luis was trying to eliminate headaches, this would be an easy solution but if he knows somebody that KNOWS the Rochester, he'll be okay.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

good lookin out bro. thanks. i had thought about purcahsing a 650 edelbrock, but figured i'd take a shot at the quadrajet... if i find that im wasting time and money tuning it, then i'll get the edelbrock.....David (techiquessexythree) has a point, Q-jets are bad ass carbs. the bad part is finding an old schooler that knows how to find their G-spot....

hopefully by pluging those fuel wells and rebuilding it, i can get some good use out of it.


----------



## emhomie626

DAMN! ITS COMING ALONG! DONT WORRY THOSE ARE BUMPS THAT COME WITH A BUILD, AND MAKE THE END RESULT FEEL SWEETER.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2008, 06:54 AM~11440080
> *Not Really... Just Been Lazy.. I Need To Get Off My Ass An Start Workin On My Ride...
> *


you going to Hoptoberfest this year?


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Aug 26 2008, 08:14 AM~11440357
> *DAMN!  ITS COMING ALONG!  DONT WORRY THOSE ARE BUMPS THAT COME WITH A BUILD, AND MAKE THE END RESULT FEEL SWEETER.
> *


no doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 26 2008, 09:15 AM~11440360
> *you going to Hoptoberfest this year?
> *


Yeah But Dont Think The 61 Will be Ready...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn looks good luis and damn all those problems :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 26 2008, 09:10 AM~11440340-->
> 
> 
> 
> good lookin out bro. thanks. i had thought about purcahsing a 650 edelbrock, but figured i'd take a shot at the quadrajet... if i find that im wasting time and money tuning it, then i'll get the edelbrock.....David (techiquessexythree) has a point, Q-jets are bad ass carbs. the bad part is finding an old schooler that knows how to find their G-spot....
> 
> hopefully by pluging those fuel wells and rebuilding it, i can get some good use out of it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hook up you with the vato that help me rebuild mine, But he locked up.. will be another 5 to 10 years before he gets out.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Aug 25 2008, 06:58 PM~11435301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and how did you do this ? drop it ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Aug 26 2008, 11:58 AM~11441857-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn looks good luis and damn all those problems :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny thing is that I'm getting used to all the problems.. i just laugh when something happens.... What else can i do... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 26 2008, 02:44 PM~11443349
> *I would hook up you with the vato that help me rebuild mine, But he locked up.. will be another 5 to 10 years before he gets out.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will he give me a discount for waiting??? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 26 2008, 02:44 PM~11443349
> *and how did you do this ?  drop it ?
> *


i put the torque converter on the block and tried to bolt the tranny case... The splines on the shaft weren't aligning. So when i kept tightening the bolts, the stress was too much. Rookie mistake. :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2008, 07:13 PM~11435452
> *Unfortunately my happiness only last a few days.... I went back out one day to start the car and again it wouldn't start... This time, fuel was overflowing out of the actuator pump. :banghead:
> 
> I took the carb (rochester quadrajet) apart and found that one of the primary rods was bent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dumbass should have rebuilt the carb while it was apart, but once again i got in a hurry and figured i had fixed the problem. The car started and ran fine for a few days. Went back to start it, and the same damn thing happened. Fuel kept overflowing out the top..... I was beat trying to figure out what the hell was going on. Instead I decided to upgrade the radiator and deal with the fuel issue later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i scored same radiator with tranny cooler lines for my 68.. no more burnt chucks on tranny hump.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 25 2008, 06:58 PM~11435301
> *Here's where the Travesuras begin.....
> 
> It was time to drop in the drive train. TH350 and Powerglide.
> 
> The powerglide was filthy and in serious need of a new mount:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear mount was shot to hell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the tranny the same color as the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> Well, i was in a hurry and didn't watch what I was doing and this is what happen to the powerglide as i was bolting it up to motor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I was done... I wanted to roll the bitch out into the field and let it rot away !!!....
> *


jb weld!  



j/k


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 26 2008, 05:27 PM~11444872-->
> 
> 
> 
> i scored same radiator with tranny cooler lines for my 68.. no more burnt chucks on tranny hump.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i gotta hook up the tranny lines too.... Did you buy pre bent lines or did you use rubber hose???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 05:33 PM~11444935
> *jb weld!
> j/k
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## grandson

i just recently rebuilt the qjet out of my 79 coup deville it was a beast man but as long as your organized and LABEL EVERYTHING it's not really that bad... there is also a haynes manual for all rochester carbs that i bought. it's handy and had a good section on tuning too... i figured not a bad manual to get seeing as rochester carbs are in most old chevs and it covers them all....

good luck brah


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 06:33 PM~11444935
> *jb weld!
> j/k
> *


Bando


----------



## Coca Pearl

68 LOOKING GOOD........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 26 2008, 08:01 PM~11445610
> *i gotta hook up the tranny lines too.... Did you buy pre bent lines or did you use rubber hose???
> :roflmao:
> *


shit, i didn't know you could get prebent to match up with that radiator. i was pissed when i saw the fittings didnt go on same place as og radiator. so i let this old man in hood do it, and he asked if it was ok to just cut ends and run rubber hoses, so let em just do that. sure someone with hardline experience could have done something more OG looking,but i really didn't care nor want to spend that much $. 

turns out my og radiator probably wasn't flowing well from those ports, cause once new radiator was in i noticed tranny hump wasn't getting hot anymore and burning up my foot. lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 26 2008, 09:34 PM~11447201-->
> 
> 
> 
> 68 LOOKING GOOD........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 10:09 PM~11447641
> *shit, i didn't know you could get prebent to match up with that radiator.    i was pissed when i saw the fittings didnt go on same place as og radiator.  so i let this old man in hood do it, and he asked if it was ok to just cut ends and run rubber hoses, so let em just do that.  sure someone with hardline experience could have done something more OG looking,but i really didn't care nor want to spend that much $.
> 
> turns out my og radiator probably wasn't flowing well from those ports, cause once new radiator was in i noticed tranny hump wasn't getting hot anymore and burning up my foot.  lol
> *


I'm just gonna do the same.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Thanks Carlos (sixty7imp)


----------



## 67juiced

Looking good Sin. Welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 30 2008, 02:47 PM~11479268
> *Looking good Sin. Welcome back :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro... Good to be back.

Installed the fuel pump today. Had a little trouble finding an inlet fitting. The port is tight on my crossmember but I got it to work. 











Also installed my Lokar kickdown cable.


----------



## 68caprice

WON'T B LONG. BEFORE YOU'LL BE OUT CRUZIN........ :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2008, 06:23 PM~11479976
> *Thanks bro... Good to be back.
> 
> Installed the fuel pump today. Had a little trouble finding an inlet fitting. The port is tight on my crossmember but I got it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also installed my Lokar kickdown cable.
> *



Glad it work out Homie, looks good!


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2008, 07:23 PM~11479976
> *Thanks bro... Good to be back.
> 
> Installed the fuel pump today. Had a little trouble finding an inlet fitting. The port is tight on my crossmember but I got it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also installed my Lokar kickdown cable.
> *


Word. I finally got mine coming along


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 1 2008, 05:24 AM~11488334
> *Word. I finally got mine coming along
> *


Oh yeah ?... rebuilt motor?


----------



## 67juiced

Yup. New 350. About 360 HP. Everything on it is new, minus the radiator. I hope to change it out soon though. Ill post up some pics next weekend.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 1 2008, 08:29 AM~11488600
> *Yup. New 350. About 360 HP. Everything on it is new, minus the radiator. I hope to change it out soon though. Ill post up some pics next weekend.
> *


DAMN !... better than ever huh. yeah bro hit me up with some flicks..

I got my aluminum radiator for $215 shipped. Got here in 3 days.


----------



## 67juiced

Yeh bro as you know, one thing after another. I think Ill call it "Project Money Pit"
Good deal on your Radiator, who did you get it from?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 1 2008, 09:57 AM~11489001
> *Yeh bro as you know, one thing after another. I think Ill call it "Project Money Pit"
> Good deal on your Radiator, who did you get it from?
> *


365autoparts.com


----------



## 214monte

wus up Sin


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2008, 01:05 PM~11489369
> *365autoparts.com
> *


Cool. Thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Sep 1 2008, 11:59 AM~11489644-->
> 
> 
> 
> wus up Sin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship:
> 
> where in the hell have you been ?! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Sep 1 2008, 05:38 PM~11491741
> *Cool. Thanks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Who else grilled it up today ? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Picked these up today....










I was thinking of color matching these to the block. Painting the insets blue instead of the black...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2008, 07:59 PM~11491884
> *Who else grilled it up today ?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i did :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 1 2008, 08:00 PM~11491892
> *Picked these up today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of color matching these to the block. Painting the insets blue instead of the black...
> *


Word. Thats the same ones I got. Only I got the triangle breather. I too painted the black inserts the same color as the car. I have to redo it tho, the black paint started to peel a bit. So if you decide to paint them you need to sand blast them first. That will save you some time and money  
Looking Good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Sep 1 2008, 09:47 PM~11493984-->
> 
> 
> 
> i did :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Sep 2 2008, 03:34 AM~11495537
> *Word. Thats the same ones I got. Only I got the triangle breather. I too painted the black inserts the same color as the car.
> Looking Good
> *


PICS ? :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced

Ill post some up tomorrow when I get off work.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 2 2008, 06:23 AM~11495721
> *Ill post some up tomorrow when I get off work.
> *


cool....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WHAT UP SUKCA M.C. ? HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2008, 12:01 PM~11497591
> *WHAT UP SUKCA M.C. ? HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?  :biggrin:
> *


My weekend dont end till next monday when I go back to work !! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Just got back from the muffler shop. 



















Put some Flowmaster 40 series... Sounds really good !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 01:24 PM~11498230
> *Just got back from the muffler shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put some Flowmaster 40 series... Sounds really good !
> *


pinche baller :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 2 2008, 03:44 PM~11498801
> *pinche baller :angry:
> *


X2 n A Half


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2008, 02:48 PM~11498827
> *X2 n A Half
> *


the life of a banker :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 2 2008, 03:50 PM~11498843
> *the life of a banker :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Luis what size did you go wit ? your pipes.. 2 1/4 " or 2 1/2"


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Sep 2 2008, 02:44 PM~11498801-->
> 
> 
> 
> pinche baller :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 2 2008, 02:48 PM~11498827
> *X2 n A Half
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Sep 2 2008, 02:50 PM~11498843
> *the life of a banker :0
> *


 :cheesy: Free money ? :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 2 2008, 03:09 PM~11499027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Luis what size did you go wit ?  your pipes..  2 1/4 "  or  2 1/2"
> *


2 1/4 out of the header flange, just to clear the starter and steering linkage, then 2 1/2 all the way back...

Got the "chevy" tips.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 04:26 PM~11499178
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




****** what was that ? GUN THAT BITCH ! ! ! !

WE WANT RPM'S ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 2 2008, 05:00 PM~11500076
> ****** what was that ?  GUN THAT BITCH ! ! ! !
> 
> WE WANT RPM'S ! ! ! ! !
> *


hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 06:01 PM~11500090
> *hno:
> *



*R P M 's * I SAID ! ! ! ! 

LET YOUR NABORS KNOW WHO JUST GOT HOME !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 2 2008, 05:02 PM~11500105
> *R P M 's   I  SAID ! ! ! !
> 
> LET YOUR NABORS KNOW WHO JUST GOT HOME !
> *


:roflmao:

A little paranoid to "rev" it up alot.. Noticed my front harmonic balancer wobbles at idle. Dont want that bitch to fly off.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

just for fun...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 05:40 PM~11500408
> *just for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good  and sounds good. i'm going with hush powers on mine :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 06:40 PM~11500403
> *:roflmao:
> 
> A little paranoid to "rev" it up alot.. Noticed my front harmonic balancer wobbles at idle. Dont want that bitch to fly off.....
> *



:uh: This ***** here ............ If it fly's off, then fix it !

That was the first thing Jose ever tolled me... If it brakes, then we'll fix it....
But dont treat your car like a Queen, cues she a whore and she like's it HARD !

Note the name: Technqiues *SexyThree* .......... Thats my Bitch :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11502113
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



*****...........


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 02:24 PM~11498230
> *Just got back from the muffler shop.
> Put some Flowmaster 40 series... Sounds really good !
> *


SOULD HAVE RAN 44'S......... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Sep 2 2008, 08:48 PM~11502171-->
> 
> 
> 
> *****...........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:05 PM~11503903
> *SOULD HAVE RAN 44'S......... :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 02:26 PM~11499178
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sounds real good. IMO The round tips look cleaner...just a thought.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Sep 3 2008, 09:49 AM~11506206
> *Sounds real good. IMO The round tips look cleaner...just a thought.
> 
> 
> *



I was gonna use round tips too, but changed my mind at the last minute. When I get bored of these I'll swap em..

how's the 67' ?


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2008, 08:08 AM~11505323
> *:nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 02:26 PM~11499178
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GUS 650

ey bro i waswondering......on my 68 wen i brake it starts shaking alot...i just git new springs tierods on the driver side cuz one was bent and a sway bar link kit & still shakes :dunno: wat do you think it could be?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wheels off balance?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 3 2008, 08:18 PM~11511544
> *ey bro i waswondering......on my 68 wen i brake it starts shaking alot...i just git new springs tierods on the driver side cuz one was bent and a sway bar link kit & still shakes :dunno: wat do you think it could be?
> *


How are all your other ball joints?


----------



## capone530

warped brake rotors *sp
go to autozone and u can get them turned for like 10 or 15 a piece


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 3 2008, 09:10 PM~11512190
> *warped brake rotors *sp
> go to autozone and u can get them turned for like 10 or 15 a piece
> *


you mean drums ?.... unless Gus did a disc brake conversion...


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 3 2008, 07:18 PM~11511544
> *ey bro i waswondering......on my 68 wen i brake it starts shaking alot...i just git new springs tierods on the driver side cuz one was bent and a sway bar link kit & still shakes :dunno: wat do you think it could be?
> *


YOU GOT TO PHYSICALLY INSPECT YOUR FRONT BRAKE SYSTEM, BUT IT DOES SOUND LIKE MAYBE WARPED DRUMS. 

WHAT UP SIN CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2008, 09:49 AM~11506589
> *I was gonna use round tips too, but changed my mind at the last minute. When I get bored of these I'll swap em..
> 
> how's the 67' ?
> *


67 is good! I got it hibernating right now until I come back from overseas in a few years.  

Keep on that '68! Its looking good. I'll be watching. Take it easy homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie626+Sep 4 2008, 07:39 AM~11515012-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP SIN CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-junbug29s_@Sep 4 2008, 07:40 AM~11515014
> *67 is good! I got it hibernating right now until I come back from overseas in a few years.
> 
> Keep on that '68! Its looking good. I'll be watching. Take it easy homie.
> 
> 
> *


You should have left me the keys :0


----------



## 67juiced

Wasnt able to take pics of the valve covers yesterday. Trying to get ready for these hurricanes. I hope I stll have a car this time next week. :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 4 2008, 08:58 AM~11515406
> *Wasnt able to take pics of the valve covers yesterday. Trying to get ready for these hurricanes. I hope I stll have a car this time next week. :angry:
> *


nah homie dont say that... You guys will be cool.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Q vo Alex....


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2008, 05:52 AM~11514838
> *you mean drums ?.... unless Gus did a disc brake conversion...
> *


 :no: ........drums it is, my ball joints honestly are kinda shot they got a lil play


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by GUS 650+Sep 3 2008, 06:18 PM~11511544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ey bro i waswondering......on my 68 wen i brake it starts shaking alot...i just git new springs tierods on the driver side cuz one was bent and a sway bar link kit & still shakes :dunno: wat do you think it could be?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY GLASSHOUSE DOES THE SAME AND MY FRONT ROTORS ARE BAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 07:10 PM~11512190
> *warped brake rotors *sp
> go to autozone and u can get them turned for like 10 or 15 a piece
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEPENDS ON THE THICKESS OF THE ROTORS OR DRUMS..... BUT YEAH THEY CAN FIX THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 05:39 AM~11515012
> *YOU GOT TO PHYSICALLY INSPECT YOUR FRONT BRAKE SYSTEM, BUT IT DOES SOUND LIKE MAYBE WARPED DRUMS.
> 
> WHAT UP SIN CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X100000000000000000000
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GUS 650_@Sep 4 2008, 12:29 PM~11518511
> *:no: ........drums it is, my ball joints honestly are kinda shot they got a lil play
> *


REPLACE THOSE WHILE YOUR AT IT BRO TRUST ME YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO DO IT LATER ANYWAY  







SORRY SIN FOR JACKING YOUR TOPIC


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 02:36 PM~11518606
> *
> SORRY SIN FOR JACKING YOUR TOPIC
> *


mi casa es su casa :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC




----------



## ElMonte74'

regal, GUS 650 is it shaking like if your going over a rough road and the car shakes or is it oh how can i put this, tuging like the car moves forward and back every time you brake, if its doing that then you'll have to replace a bushing on the front end.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 4 2008, 02:03 PM~11519393
> *regal, GUS 650 is it shaking like if your going over a rough road  and the car shakes or is it oh how can i put this, tuging like the car moves forward and back every time you brake, if its doing that then you'll have to replace a bushing on the front end.
> *


IF IT ONLY HAPPENS WHILE HE'S BRAKING THEN IT'S WARPED BRAKES....YOU'LL KNOW WHEN IT'S A BUSHING CUZ YOUR STEERING IS REALLY LOOSE ALL THE TIME


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 04:13 PM~11519477
> *IF IT ONLY HAPPENS WHILE HE'S BRAKING THEN IT'S WARPED BRAKES....YOU'LL KNOW WHEN IT'S A BUSHING CUZ YOUR STEERING IS REALLY LOOSE ALL THE TIME
> *


:0 actually the bushing on my front end was already gone and was just being held on by the bolt so the front end would move back and forth when i stopped and my steering was just fine :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I wouldn't..... or would i..... :0


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 4 2008, 03:03 PM~11519393
> *regal, GUS 650 is it shaking like if your going over a rough road  and the car shakes or is it oh how can i put this, tuging like the car moves forward and back every time you brake, if its doing that then you'll have to replace a bushing on the front end.
> *


when i go 45 it shakes like the front susp. is about to fall aprt, but wen i go faster its cool, wen i brake it does the same so i got to pump the brake so it can stop shaking


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2008, 05:36 PM~11520564
> *I wouldn't..... or would i.....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this one nice!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2008, 07:36 PM~11520564
> *I wouldn't..... or would i.....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2008, 06:36 PM~11520564
> *I wouldn't..... or would i.....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn that looks clean as fuck, but the blue is good enough for now :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 4 2008, 07:36 PM~11521024
> *when i go 45 it shakes like the front susp. is about to fall aprt, but wen i go faster its cool, wen i brake it does the same so i got to pump the brake so it can stop shaking
> *


we had the same problem on my dads AMC Javelin and found out it was the ball joints.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Sep 4 2008, 04:35 PM~11520550-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 actually the bushing on my front end was already gone and was just being held on by the bolt so the front end would move back and forth when i stopped and my steering was just fine :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Sep 4 2008, 08:05 PM~11522493
> *we had the same problem on my dads AMC Javelin and found out it was the ball joints.
> *



LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11522493
> *we had the same problem on my dads AMC Javelin and found out it was the ball joints.
> *


right on bro i gotta change those anyway.....thanks


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 10:53 PM~11523578
> *LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*check everything GUS... Even your wheel studs... You dont want this to happen to you too*


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2008, 06:16 AM~11524499
> *:0
> *


that was right after the majestix picnic....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 08:06 AM~11524645
> *that was right after the majestix picnic....
> *


I remember That...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

A little something i did today.... 

The old.... 




















and the new....


Chrome water pump









Billet Alternator Bracket:









Chrome steering pump:









Not finished but you get the picture:









...now i need a chrome alternator :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 03:44 PM~11527990
> *A little something i did today....
> 
> The old....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new....
> Chrome water pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billet Alternator Bracket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome steering pump:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished but you get the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...now i need a chrome alternator  :cheesy:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

Looks NICE! Good trade Homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 04:11 PM~11528733
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro for the parts..... 

I was trippin out with my wife telling her that you and I were born 2 weeks apart, same year and we probably lived a few blocks from each other .... :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 04:17 PM~11528773
> *Looks NICE!  Good trade Homie
> *


Oye send me some flicks of your impala.....


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 05:17 PM~11528774
> *Thanks bro for the parts.....
> 
> I was trippin out with my wife telling her that you and I were born 2 weeks apart, same year and we probably lived a few blocks from each other .... :thumbsup:
> *




I know what u mean...I just got off the phone with Loco61 and I was like dude we got so much in common...I even said like "Me and Luis could even be related" LOL :0 

Both from Neza
Born Same Year
Almost same Impalas


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11528849
> *I know what u mean...I just got off the phone with Loco61 and I was like dude we got so much in common...I even said like "Me and Luis could even be related"  LOL :0
> 
> Both from Neza
> Born Same Year
> Almost same Impalas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    

dude what if we're cousins for real... :0 

Que dijo el Alex ?... le van a dar celos al vato :roflmao:

Ask your mom if she knows la familia Beltran or Montes ..... Beltran on my moms side and Montes on my dads.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2008, 07:36 PM~11520564
> *I wouldn't..... or would i.....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just imagine if you did paint Travieso Red :biggrin: 









Twins


----------



## LaidbackLuis

post up pics of the 64...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 04:30 PM~11528882
> *Just imagine if you did paint Travieso Red  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Twins
> *


:werd:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 05:29 PM~11528875
> *
> 
> dude what if we're cousins for real...  :0
> 
> Que dijo el Alex ?... le van a dar celos al vato :roflmao:
> 
> Ask your mom if she knows la familia Beltran or Montes ..... Beltran on my moms side and Montes on my dads.
> *



LOL yea a lot in common.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 04:32 PM~11528898
> *LOL yea a lot in common.
> *


como te dije bro... "small world"....

El vato =JUICE= is also from DF..... De Tepito :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 05:34 PM~11528921
> *como te dije bro... "small world"....
> 
> El vato =JUICE= is also from DF..... De Tepito :roflmao:
> *



WHOA LOL ORALE CAMARADAS, BUENA ONDA! :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp

I dont have many pictures of the 64 uploaded just these...but right now it sits on some chrome 14's. Major project but me and another homeboy made plans for next weekend to drop the Engine and Tranny in it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'll be back homie... Gotta run to NAPA again and get a shorter belt and a fitting for the power steering pump...


----------



## ElMonte74'

Luis you ever get the harmonic balancer fixed


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 04:34 PM~11528921
> *como te dije bro... "small world"....
> 
> El vato =JUICE= is also from DF..... De Tepito :roflmao:
> *




:scrutinize: chilango mafia :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 05:51 PM~11529049
> *I'll be back homie... Gotta run to NAPA again and get a shorter belt and a fitting for the power steering pump...
> *



Orale bro...Me too calling every where see who rents an engine jack, but looks like no one does...guess Im gonna have to buy one...gotta run picking up an engine stand posted on craigslist.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 5 2008, 06:05 PM~11529175
> *:scrutinize: chilango mafia :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup: Simon que si mi valedor!


----------



## sixty7imp

Got back from picking up the engine stand...got lucky the dude gave it to me for $20 bucks and I just happend to ask if he had an engine jack...so he said hes going to go pick it up from where he use to work at as a mechanic and going to sell it to me for $50 bucks... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 06:40 PM~11529913
> *Got back from picking up the engine stand...got lucky the dude gave it to me for $20 bucks and I just happend to ask if he had an engine jack...so he said hes going to go pick it up from where he use to work at as a mechanic and going to sell it to me for $50 bucks... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

Dont know how soon, but guess I need to be thinking of a title for my own topic on the 64. :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Sep 5 2008, 04:52 PM~11529060-->
> 
> 
> 
> Luis you ever get the harmonic balancer fixed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup... had to tap it and re thread it using a Helicoil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 05:05 PM~11529175
> *:scrutinize: chilango mafia :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 05:05 PM~11529178
> *Orale bro...Me too calling every where see who rents an engine jack, but looks like no one does...guess Im gonna have to buy one...gotta run picking up an engine stand posted on craigslist.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 06:38 PM~11529898
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  Simon que si mi valedor!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 06:40 PM~11529913
> *Got back from picking up the engine stand...got lucky the dude gave it to me for $20 bucks and I just happend to ask if he had an engine jack...so he said hes going to go pick it up from where he use to work at as a mechanic and going to sell it to me for $50 bucks... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: good deal !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 06:47 PM~11529968
> *Dont know how soon, but guess I need to be thinking of a title for my own topic on the 64.  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: Aver que le pones de apodo...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I had to do my own flare fitting on the power steering pump hose.....The hose had a female fitting and the pump was a female thread too... 

So I cut it and made a male fitting on the hose....


This is what makes the flare on the tube:









Works on up to 1/2 tubing;









Done:


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks good


----------



## GUS 650

ttt


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

damn.... I think i blew out the voltage regulator... I hooked up and alternator that I thought was good and now i have no power.... :banghead:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 08:34 PM~11530777
> *damn.... I think i blew out the voltage regulator... I hooked up and alternator that I thought was good and now i have no power.... :banghead:
> *


 :0 Travieso strikes again


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 5 2008, 08:39 PM~11530825
> *:0 Travieso strikes again
> *


this time it was my dumb ass fault... Been working on him all damn day i was tired. Forgot to disconnect the battery so I could run the alternator wires to the passenger side. Neg and Pos touched and my garaged filled with smoke :0 .....

My wife came out and threw the chankla at me....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 05:29 PM~11528875
> *
> 
> dude what if we're cousins for real...  :0
> 
> Que dijo el Alex ?... le van a dar celos al vato :roflmao:
> 
> Ask your mom if she knows la familia Beltran or Montes ..... Beltran on my moms side and Montes on my dads.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 08:48 PM~11530881
> *this time it was my dumb ass fault... Been working on him all damn day i was tired. Forgot to disconnect the battery so I could run the alternator wires to the passenger side. Neg and Pos touched and my garaged filled with smoke  :0 .....
> 
> My wife came out and threw the chankla at me....
> *


:rofl: and i thought me breaking my dash was dumb.......j/k homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 5 2008, 09:22 PM~11531146
> *:rofl: and i thought me breaking my dash was dumb.......j/k homie.
> *


 :biggrin: 

Just got my fingers crossed that all i blew was the voltage regulator.... I have absolutely no power at all... All the fuses under the dash are good....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 09:38 PM~11531322
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just got my fingers crossed that all i blew was the voltage regulator.... I have absolutely no power at all... All the fuses under the dash are good....
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 09:48 PM~11530881
> *this time it was my dumb ass fault... Been working on him all damn day i was tired. Forgot to disconnect the battery so I could run the alternator wires to the passenger side. Neg and Pos touched and my garaged filled with smoke  :0 .....
> 
> My wife came out and threw the chankla at me....
> *



:roflmao: orale Homie...U should of thrown some holy water on it :biggrin: 

Some one told me that if u get the one wire altenator that there's no need for the voltage regulator :dunno:


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup sin... i have a 67 impala model car that reminds me so much of your car how its problem after problem and it feels like its never gonna get done, so i named it after your car is that kool with you?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 04:21 PM~11550437
> *sup sin... i have a 67 impala model car that reminds me so much of your car how its problem after problem and it feels like its never gonna get done, so i named it after your car is that kool with you?
> *


:thumbsup: hell yeah homie.. post pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

in here?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 07:29 PM~11552191
> *in here?
> *


yup


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey Luis I found Travieso's 4 door Cousin :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11553958
> *Hey Luis I found Travieso's 4 door Cousin :0
> 
> *


:twak: thats a 67'........ :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2008, 09:31 AM~11556633
> *:twak: thats a 67'........ :roflmao:
> *


X2 N Ahalf :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Loco 61

U Going Luis????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Sep 9 2008, 02:51 PM~11559646-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got talent bro... keep it up.... I used to build scale models too... I have a few left.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 03:59 PM~11560224
> *
> U Going Luis????[/size][/color]
> *


 :cheesy: I heard about it on KNON today... I dunno if I can make it. I'll try though. Sounds like its gonna be a good turnout.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Picked up a Chrome 100 amp alternator today. 

I returned some parts at Sachse Rod shop and I had enough credit there to get it... 










Old vs New









Before:









After :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

My next little project is to re route the front hydraulic hoses. I dont like how they just sag and "T" off on the front of the motor. Looks like crap. Also gonna route the alternator wires around and under the block along the oil pan for that cleaner look... I'm not a big fan of wires.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2008, 06:44 PM~11560954
> *you got talent bro... keep it up.... I used to build scale models too... I have a few left.
> :cheesy:  I heard about it on KNON today... I dunno if I can make it. I'll try though. Sounds like its gonna be a good turnout.
> *


PICS! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 05:54 PM~11561041
> *PICS!
> *


aight hold up...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Two that i never finished...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2008, 07:25 PM~11561283
> *Two that i never finished...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool homie,,, do u ever plan on finishing them?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey i remember seeing "dos xx"

that was when my name on here was 88mcls...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Sep 9 2008, 06:27 PM~11561305-->
> 
> 
> 
> kool homie,,, do u ever plan on finishing them?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eventually...lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 06:28 PM~11561313
> *hey i remember seeing "dos xx"
> 
> that was when my name on here was 88mcls...
> *


yup, it's still the same way when you saw it last


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i want the wheels on them...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 06:32 PM~11561364
> *i want the wheels on them...
> *


:no:


----------



## kaos283

Before:









After :cheesy: 








[/quote]

Much better :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Thanks Novan for the feedback....


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2008, 06:51 PM~11561024
> *My next little project is to re route the front hydraulic hoses. I dont like how they just sag and "T" off on the front of the motor. Looks like crap. Also gonna route the alternator wires around and under the block along the oil pan for that cleaner look... I'm not a big fan of wires.
> *


GET A "T" FITTING THAT'S THE SHAPE OF THE CHEVY BOWITE TO RUN YOUR HOES OUT OF. I THINK THEY HAVE SOME THAT BOLTS UP TO THE FIREWALL...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 9 2008, 07:30 PM~11561910
> *GET A "T" FITTING THAT'S THE SHAPE OF THE CHEVY BOWITE TO RUN YOUR HOES OUT OF. I THINK THEY HAVE SOME THAT BOLTS UP TO THE FIREWALL...
> *


i was thinking of either doing that or just running two hoses from the pump. Not sure though....


----------



## Loco 61

After Majestics Picnic Sunday Afternoon ... Exiting 35 On To Jefferson...
Travieso Here Ur Gurl Traviesa :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

Traviesa's Video


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2008, 08:31 AM~11556633
> *:twak: thats a 67'........ :roflmao:
> *


I said cousin not brother or sister pendejo :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 9 2008, 06:25 PM~11561283-->
> 
> 
> 
> Two that i never finished...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember those :biggrin: I forgot you used to build
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 06:28 PM~11561313
> *hey i remember seeing "dos xx"
> 
> that was when my name on here was 88mcls...
> *


oh shit really i thought you left :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 Damn. Glad he didn't get into a accident


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 9 2008, 11:17 PM~11563611
> *:0 Damn.  Glad he didn't get into a accident
> *


X2 N Ahalf 
I Was Wit Him hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 10:18 PM~11563626
> *X2 N Ahalf
> I Was Wit Him hno:
> *


I bet afterwards one of you had to change your pants :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 9 2008, 11:21 PM~11563663
> *I bet afterwards one of you had to change your pants :0  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown: If We Wur On The Freeway N That Shit Happend Then Maybe..LOL


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 9 2008, 11:21 PM~11563663
> *I bet afterwards one of you had to change your pants :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 10:27 PM~11563743
> *:thumbsdown: If We Wur On The Freeway N That Shit Happend Then Maybe..LOL
> *


 :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 9 2008, 09:53 PM~11563356-->
> 
> 
> 
> After Majestics Picnic Sunday Afternoon  ... Exiting 35 On To Jefferson...
> Travieso Here Ur Gurl Traviesa  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Sep 9 2008, 10:06 PM~11563494
> *I said cousin not brother or sister pendejo :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 10:15 PM~11563586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those bearings are all chewed up.....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAS UP LUIS HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2008, 08:56 AM~11565982
> *WAS UP LUIS HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


been good Eric, and you ???....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2008, 08:35 AM~11566659
> *been good Eric, and you ???....
> *


busy like a mofo :no:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 11:15 PM~11563586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damm... That's a clean ass car too...........  


So, tell us the story ! on the streets or freeway ? did yall have a heart attack ?


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 9 2008, 09:59 PM~11562816
> *i was thinking of either doing that or just running two hoses from the pump. Not sure though....
> *


JUST KEEP THE ONE LONG HOE WITH TWO KIDS AND ADD THE BLOCK UP FRONT AND SHOW IT WITH THAT NICE ENGINE.........


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 10 2008, 11:40 AM~11566694
> *Damm... That's a clean ass car too...........
> So, tell us the story !  on the streets or freeway ?    did yall have a heart attack ?
> *



We had left the picnic on sunday and I was taking Loco61 to meet with his family out in oak cliff, so we got out from 35 at jefferson. Up to that point I did not notice nothing wrong, but when we exit and I slowed down I felt the right side wobble. So since I had this problem before I knew something was wrong. We pulled over and had to go to work. If we would have keep on driving on the freeway Im sure that it would be a different story.


----------



## sixty7imp

Also just to clarify the cars nickname is "El Poderoso"


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 10 2008, 12:09 PM~11566848
> *Also just to clarify the cars nickname is "El Poderoso"
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 10 2008, 11:40 AM~11566694
> *Damm... That's a clean ass car too...........
> So, tell us the story !  on the streets or freeway ?    did yall have a heart attack ?
> *


Naw Naw This Is The Story That Im Sticken Too...... We Left The Picnic Sunday Afternoon....We Wur haulin A$$ Going About 120MPH When I Told Carlos Hop It... So He Did... To Bad He Didnt Have His Pilots Cuz We Flew Then Crashed... Off The jefferson Bridge.... It Was Kool Tho Cuz He Still Had The Back locked Up....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I LIKE ALEX'S VERSION BETTER !....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2008, 01:06 PM~11567273
> *Naw Naw This Is The Story That Im Sticken Too...... We Left The Picnic Sunday Afternoon....We Wur haulin A$$ Going About 120MPH When I Told Carlos Hop It... So He Did... To Bad He Didnt Have His Pilots Cuz We Flew Then Crashed... Off The jefferson Bridge.... It Was Kool Tho  Cuz He Still Had The Back locked Up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Alex the impala even turned into a Monte ! ! ! Bad Ass Transformer you got there sixty7imp......


LOL ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 10 2008, 02:54 PM~11568204
> *Dam Alex the impala even turned into a Monte ! ! !  Bad Ass Transformer you got there sixty7imp......
> LOL ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

1967 Montepala !!!!...aka Optimus Primo


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11568521
> *1967 Montepala !!!!...aka Optimus Primo
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, I wish I would have kept my 68 fastback! Looks good G


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 9 2008, 11:14 PM~11563569
> *I remember those :biggrin: I forgot you used to build
> oh shit really i thought you left :0
> *


yup homie its meh, always been here, itll be 3 years on the 26th


----------



## 3whlcmry

all this impalas are cursed i was on my way to pick up my homeboy to go out cruising on my way there i was going down a small strip of fwy then there was this huge lump on the fwy since i was going pretty fast my car dipped hard but nothign hit the floor other that my gas tank that came loose and was hanging on and finaly fell off when i stopped in teh side off the road thank god nothign caught fire the gas tank was FULL so my dad had to brign all this containers to empty more then half of the tank so we can raise it up and strap it down im gettin new bolts and using loctite this time


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11569509
> *yup homie its meh, always been here, itll be 3 years on the 26th
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11568521
> *1967 Montepala !!!!...aka Optimus Primo
> *



QUOTE(TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE @ Sep 10 2008, 02:54 PM) 
Dam Alex the impala even turned into a Monte ! ! ! Bad Ass Transformer you got there sixty7imp......
LOL ! ! ! ! !

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn, I guess I black out cuz I didnt remember any of it!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Sep 10 2008, 05:48 PM~11569575
> *all this impalas are cursed i was on my way to pick up my homeboy to go out cruising on my way there i was going down a small strip of fwy then there was this huge lump on the fwy since i was going pretty fast my car dipped hard but nothign hit the floor other that my gas tank that came loose and was hanging on and finaly fell off when i stopped in teh side off the road thank god nothign caught fire the gas tank was FULL so my dad had to brign all this containers to empty more then half of the tank so we can raise it up and strap it down im gettin new bolts and using loctite this time
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11568521
> *1967 Montepala !!!!...aka Optimus Primo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

DAMN DAVID, YOUR ON HERE LATE..... WIFE MAKE YOU SLEEP ON THE COUCH ?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2008, 10:18 PM~11572166
> *DAMN DAVID, YOUR ON HERE LATE..... WIFE MAKE YOU SLEEP ON THE COUCH ?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2008, 10:18 PM~11572166
> *DAMN DAVID, YOUR ON HERE LATE..... WIFE MAKE YOU SLEEP ON THE COUCH ?
> *



Nope, wife in kid are in Mexico.. been there for a few weeks will be back in 2.

Shit homie, been trying to do all I can do to stop from messing with them pupusas.

so far I have painted the house, repainted the garage.. put that flake paint on the garage floor. put all my tool's up... got all my parts in order.. been messing with the 63. put in a new fan in the liveing room, and did some work at my mom's house....

next Ill work on the pool and backyard ..........

Been trying to get with the homies put the homies be at home with the wife...  

Hope, I can keep away from my kryptonite... You know i ***** be week sometimes


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 10 2008, 10:58 PM~11572707
> *Nope, wife in kid are in Mexico.. been there for a few weeks will be back in 2.
> 
> Shit homie, been trying to do all I can do to stop from messing with them pupusas.
> 
> so far I have painted the house, repainted the garage.. put that flake paint on the garage floor. put all my tool's up... got all my parts in order.. been messing with the 63. put in a new fan in the liveing room, and did some work at my mom's house....
> 
> next Ill work on the pool and backyard ..........
> 
> Been trying to get with the homies put the homies be at home with the wife...
> 
> Hope, I can keep away from my kryptonite... You know i ***** be week sometimes
> *


Hey David If You Run Out Of Things To Do... I Can Come Up With Some Stuff...
:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2008, 11:05 PM~11572826
> *Hey David If You Run Out Of Things To Do... I Can Come Up With Some Stuff...
> :biggrin:
> *



:uh: This ***** :biggrin:


----------



## capone530

WTF happened did that fool hit switches when u were about to pull off the drum??? wish u had more video of that


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 10 2008, 09:58 PM~11572707
> *Nope, wife in kid are in Mexico.. been there for a few weeks will be back in 2.
> 
> Shit homie, been trying to do all I can do to stop from messing with them pupusas.
> 
> so far I have painted the house, repainted the garage.. put that flake paint on the garage floor. put all my tool's up... got all my parts in order.. been messing with the 63. put in a new fan in the liveing room, and did some work at my mom's house....
> 
> next Ill work on the pool and backyard ..........
> 
> Been trying to get with the homies put the homies be at home with the wife...
> 
> Hope, I can keep away from my kryptonite... You know i ***** be week sometimes
> *


:thumbsup: 

gotta keep yourself busy homie... them pupusas are dangerous hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 10 2008, 11:45 PM~11573269
> *WTF happened did that fool hit switches when u were about to pull off the drum??? wish u had more video of that
> *


The Jack Wasnt On There Right... That Chit Almost Trushed Carlos...Krazzzy...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 09:44 AM~11575445
> *The Jack Wasnt On There Right... That Chit Almost Trushed Carlos...Krazzzy...
> *


good thing it didnt slide out !!.... or else his fender would have been jacked up like mine on page 1 of this thread.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 10:44 AM~11575445
> *The Jack Wasnt On There Right... That Chit Almost Trushed Carlos...Krazzzy...
> *



Tell us the truth did he shit his pants ? ! LOL ! ! ! !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 11 2008, 12:16 PM~11576058-->
> 
> 
> 
> good thing it didnt slide out !!.... or else his fender would have been jacked up like mine on page 1 of this thread.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Right on That One.... :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11576350
> *Tell us the truth did he shit his pants ?  !  LOL ! ! ! !
> *


Im Not Going To Say Nothing :ugh: 
Traviesa's Video


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 12:53 PM~11576400
> *Your Right on That One.... :0
> 
> Im Not Going To Say Nothing :ugh:
> <a href='http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ael8w7&s=4' target='_blank'>YUP ! He did ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2008, 12:57 PM~11576874
> *YUP !  He did ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *



es cierto Carlos ??????


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2008, 12:16 PM~11576058
> *good thing it didnt slide out !!.... or else his fender would have been jacked up like mine on page 1 of this thread.....
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

JUST LIKE THAT !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11577461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bet you did too after that one......


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2008, 02:39 PM~11577182
> *es cierto Carlos ??????
> *



Not me! Maybe Alex a lil when This big black chick that was waiting for the bus wanted to take him home.

AND I MEAN BIG! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 11 2008, 03:47 PM~11578263
> *Not me!  Maybe Alex a lil when This big black chick that was waiting for the bus wanted to take him home.
> 
> AND I MEAN BIG! :biggrin:
> *


AY CHISME !!!!!:......alex why you leave that part out ???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


did she tell you " oak cliff, daz my hood, put it in yo face get that sh** understood " !!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i just watched the video... :roflmao: Traviesa almost took a bite of your hand Carlos !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 11 2008, 04:47 PM~11578263
> *Not me!  Maybe Alex a lil when This big black chick that was waiting for the bus wanted to take him home.
> 
> AND I MEAN BIG! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2008, 04:46 PM~11578805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 11 2008, 03:47 PM~11578263
> * Maybe Alex a lil when This big black chick that was waiting for the bus wanted to take him home.
> 
> AND I MEAN BIG! :biggrin:
> *



I found her !!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2008, 06:01 PM~11578932
> *I found her !!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:no:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2008, 05:19 PM~11578526
> *AY CHISME !!!!!:......alex why you leave that part out ???? :roflmao: :roflmao:
> did she tell you " oak cliff, daz my hood, put it in yo face get that sh** understood " !!!
> *


That Fine A$$ Looked Just Like Her. Too... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

she said she calls you LOCO69 under them covers !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2008, 06:01 PM~11578932
> *I found her !!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

GOOD NEWS !!... I brought Travieso to work today.... he made the 9 mile trip with no problems.... my biggest worry was it overheating, but he kept his cool at 190 degrees.......

but like Techniques once said, "you still gotta go home".....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2008, 07:09 AM~11583832
> *GOOD NEWS !!... I brought Travieso to work today.... he made the 9 mile trip with no problems.... my biggest worry was it overheating, but he kept his cool at 190 degrees.......
> 
> but like Techniques once said, "you still gotta go home".....
> *



I remember that ! But you made it home that day and Im sure you will today too.


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Homies  



> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2008, 07:09 AM~11583832
> *GOOD NEWS !!... I brought Travieso to work today.... he made the 9 mile trip with no problems.... my biggest worry was it overheating, but he kept his cool at 190 degrees.......
> 
> but like Techniques once said, "you still gotta go home".....
> *


 :0 




> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 12 2008, 07:11 AM~11583839
> *I remember that !    But you made it home that day and Im sure you will today too.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Sep 12 2008, 06:11 AM~11583839-->
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that !    But you made it home that day and Im sure you will today too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good lookin out....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 06:35 AM~11583887
> *Sup Homies
> *


its friday and its payday......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2008, 07:39 AM~11583893
> *good lookin out....
> its friday and its payday......
> *


I Hear Dat... Im Also Leaving Work Early Today... So Its All Good...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 06:43 AM~11583903
> *I Hear Dat... Im Also Leaving Work Early Today... So Its All Good...
> *


you taking that Big Ol Negra to all you can eat buffet ? :dunno:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

what up luis :wave: i see your driving her around :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2008, 08:02 AM~11583966
> *you taking that Big Ol Negra to all you can eat buffet ? :dunno:
> *


 :angry: She Takes Me Out Lets Get That Straight..... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Sep 12 2008, 07:32 AM~11584097-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up luis :wave: i see your driving her around  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir.... driving HIM around.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 07:40 AM~11584132
> *:angry: She Takes Me Out Lets Get That Straight..... LOL :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh okay...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2008, 06:13 AM~11584259
> *yes sir.... driving HIM around.
> ohhhh okay...
> *


 :scrutinize: en it should be 68 IMPALO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2008, 08:24 AM~11584329
> *:scrutinize: en it should be 68 IMPALO
> *


:no:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 12 2008, 08:02 AM~11583966-->
> 
> 
> 
> you taking that Big Ol Negra to all you can eat buffet ? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I dont think they let he in buffets anymore....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 08:40 AM~11584132
> *:angry: She Takes Me Out Lets Get That Straight..... LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp

Yea She gives him all you can eat alright! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Travieso made it home in 1 piece* :worship:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 12 2008, 05:39 PM~11587900
> *Travieso made it home in 1 piece :worship:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 07:25 AM~11584701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember those good old days filled up my suburban with like 22 dollars  now its more like 145-165


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

travieso 67 strikes again :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 09:25 AM~11584701
> *                                                                        :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 13 2008, 12:06 AM~11591169
> *
> *


you see he's not that bad.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

You Still Looking For 68 Parts?/

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/pts/840797968.html 
Down The Street From You


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2008, 11:33 AM~11606338
> *You Still Looking For 68 Parts?/
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/pts/840797968.html
> Down The Street From You
> *


 :0 
*
called him today... Gonna go check it out tomorrow after work with cash....

I might need your trailer this weekend *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2008, 06:53 PM~11609541
> *:0
> 
> called him today... Gonna go check it out tomorrow after work with cash....
> 
> I might need your trailer this weekend
> *


Cool Anytime


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2008, 08:33 PM~11611086
> *Cool Anytime
> *


:banghead:

oooops. I meant to put "JUICE" i might need your trailer.... Sorry Alex... But if the offer still stands if Juice's trailer is being used, then I'll take it.


----------



## Forgiven 63

anything new to the 68 luis?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11611911
> *  anything new to the 68 luis?
> *


bought some Accel plug wires... Damn crimping tool was more than the wires !...


Hopefully the deal falls through on this other 68'. Looks solid and complete in the pics. I wouldn't mind a parts car or even a MRS Traviesa..

How about you homie. Whats up with SexyThree?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11612045-->
> 
> 
> 
> bought some Accel plug wires... Damn crimping tool was more than the wires !...
> Hopefully the deal falls through on this other 68'. Looks solid and complete in the pics. I wouldn't mind a parts car or even a MRS Traviesa..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the 4 door let you know, theres money in parting these cars out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Sep 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11612045
> *How about you homie. Whats up with SexyThree?
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11612080
> *I think the 4 door let you know, theres money in parting these cars out....
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah. i made some good money off that 4 door..... i dont know if i couls tear up a fast back though....


i see you grinnin. 63 is gonna bust out...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 16 2008, 07:07 AM~11614113
> *hell yeah. i made some good money off that 4 door..... i dont know if i couls tear up a fast back though....
> 
> *


If that money help's you make Travieso better, I can see you doing it.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2008, 09:57 PM~11611301
> *:banghead:
> 
> oooops. I meant to put "JUICE" i might need your trailer.... Sorry Alex... But if the offer still stands if Juice's trailer is being used, then I'll take it.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Sep 16 2008, 06:19 AM~11614154-->
> 
> 
> 
> If that money help's you make Travieso better, I can see you doing it.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 16 2008, 06:32 AM~11614200
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

WE HAD A BOMB THREAT AT MY JOB. SWAT AND BOMB SQUAD EVACUATED OUR BUILDING...ITS ALL OVER THE NEWS....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 16 2008, 02:41 PM~11616788
> *WE HAD A BOMB THREAT AT MY JOB. SWAT AND BOMB SQUAD EVACUATED OUR BUILDING...ITS ALL OVER THE NEWS....
> *


 :420:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 16 2008, 01:41 PM~11616788
> *WE HAD A BOMB THREAT AT MY JOB. SWAT AND BOMB SQUAD EVACUATED OUR BUILDING...ITS ALL OVER THE NEWS....
> *


did it sound like a cholo gangster from east dallas,where were u today around luch time tech :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 16 2008, 04:23 PM~11617720
> *did it sound like a cholo gangster  from east dallas,where were u today around luch time tech :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What UP Hugo !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 16 2008, 03:23 PM~11617720
> *did it sound like a cholo gangster  from east dallas,where were u today around luch time tech :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 16 2008, 02:41 PM~11616788
> *WE HAD A BOMB THREAT AT MY JOB. SWAT AND BOMB SQUAD EVACUATED OUR BUILDING...ITS ALL OVER THE NEWS....
> *



I bet I know who wanted to go home early. :scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

went and checked out the 68 yesterday. the guy changed his mind and didnt want to part it out....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 17 2008, 08:19 AM~11623773
> *went and checked out the 68 yesterday. the guy changed his mind and didnt want to part it out....
> *


WTFugg ... Why Not.... :angry: Wut Did He Want For It? :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2008, 08:45 AM~11623859
> *WTFugg ... Why Not....  :angry:  Wut Did He Want For It? :uh:
> *



* Bet it was one of them guy's that say's........*

_..... " One Day I'm Going To Restore It " .........

....... " We All Know They Never Will " .........._





I remember My uncal had a Nice 81 Monte in the backyard....
Body was in Ok shape, needed work as far as Drive tran...
But the Int. was like it was when it drove off the lot... Had Rear defrost,
power lock's, power windows, power side mirros all the factory add on's....

Well, I asked my uncal for years to sell it to me... He would always say some 
Bull Shit Like $7000 - $6000 .... So I just forgot about it......

So, about 2 years ago My Cuz toll me his dad give the monte to some guy off the street for FREE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Said the guy changed the plug's and added Gas and air to the tire's and Drove 
the Car home... Smokeing a bit..... But still Driveing the car home ! ! ! ! ! !


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: Family..... Sometimes you just want to K&I*L#[email protected] Them !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

$500 for the car..... its a good deal but the floors are completely gone !.... so i told him to just sell me the bumper, grills and trim plus other small parts...i guess since he saw my interest in all the small parts he busted out with "well i got a guy coming with a trailer this saturday and he offered me $800 for the car".......i knew this fool was full of it. why the hell would he make me go to his house if he already had a buyer...... so i told him it was cool and started to leave..... he was all like "well call me sunday ".......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 17 2008, 09:40 AM~11624115
> * Bet it was one of them guy's that say's........
> 
> .....  " One Day I'm Going To Restore It " .........
> 
> ....... " We All Know They Never Will " ..........
> I remember My uncal had a Nice 81 Monte in the backyard....
> Body was in Ok shape, needed work as far as Drive tran...
> But the Int. was like it was when it drove off the lot... Had Rear defrost,
> power lock's, power windows, power side mirros all the factory add on's....
> 
> Well, I asked my uncal for years to sell it to me... He would always say some
> Bull Shit Like $7000 - $6000 ....  So I just forgot about it......
> 
> So, about 2 years ago My Cuz toll me his dad give the monte to some guy off the street for FREE ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Said the guy changed the plug's and added Gas and air to the tire's and Drove
> the Car home...  Smokeing a bit..... But still Driveing the car home ! ! ! ! ! !
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  Family..... Sometimes you just want to K&I*L#[email protected]  Them !
> *


 :0 



$500 for the car..... its a good deal but the floors are completely gone !.... so i told him to just sell me the bumper, grills and trim plus other small parts...i guess since he saw my interest in all the small parts he busted out with "well i got a guy coming with a trailer this saturday and he offered me $800 for the car".......i knew this fool was full of it. why the hell would he make me go to his house if he already had a buyer...... so i told him it was cool and started to leave..... he was all like "well call me sunday "....... 

That Sucks... Tell Him Ull Give Him 2 Bills An Call It Good...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

my custom radiator reservoir came in today.... 

before









after....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 17 2008, 03:00 PM~11626845
> *my custom radiator reservoir came in today....
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good Luis....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

thx Alex , but i still need a bad ass paint job and lots more chrome to catch up to you....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 17 2008, 03:43 PM~11627203
> *thx Alex , but i still need a bad ass paint job and lots more chrome to catch up to you....
> *


Yeah Right U Passed Me Up Long Ago... U Ant Got To Lie To Kick it...


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 17 2008, 01:00 PM~11626845
> *my custom radiator reservoir came in today....
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Loco 61

:420:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:420:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 12:10 AM~11632130
> *:420:
> *


Wut U Doing UP David Arent U Going To Wurk Tomorrow??? LOL :rant:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:16 AM~11632208
> *Wut U Doing UP David Arent U Going To Wurk Tomorrow??? LOL :rant:
> *



 Thats were Iam at now........ Wife and kid are gone home.... Nouthing to do..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 07:11 AM~11633331
> *  Thats were Iam at now........  Wife and kid are gone home.... Nouthing to do..
> *


 :420:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 07:26 AM~11633378
> *:420:
> *



Damm, you need to sleep homie ........ dont worry LIL will still be here when you wake up.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 07:30 AM~11633382
> *Damm, you need to sleep homie ........  dont worry LIL will still be here when you wake up.
> *


I Do Im F*&Ken Sleepy... Been Wurkin Late Last Couple Of Days... :420:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 06:33 AM~11633386
> *I Do Im F*&Ken Sleepy... Been Wurkin Late Last Couple Of Days... :420:
> *


....on the 61 i hope.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 08:06 AM~11633463
> *....on the 61 i hope.....
> *


I Wish...  I Wurked On Tha Engine W/ The Kid Right When We Got Home For About 2 Hr. Then Had To Go Inside And Wurk :angry: Wash Dishes, Sweep, Mop U Kno The Usual.. LOL :biggrin: Naw Had To Wurk On Shop Drawings, Been Getting Mor Wurk In.. So Dats Cool..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

oh that kind of "work"..... that right there is tough stuff.. :tears:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 09:29 AM~11633761
> *I Wish...    I Wurked On Tha Engine W/ The Kid Right When We Got Home For About 2 Hr.  Then Had To Go Inside And Wurk  :angry:  Wash Dishes, Sweep, Mop U Kno The Usual.. LOL :biggrin:  Naw Had To Wurk On Shop Drawings, Been Getting Mor Wurk In.. So Dats Cool..
> *



Fuck That Shit ! ! ! I paint, fix and redo shit.... 

Washing Dishes, Sweeping, Moping , Cleaning, all that -- Thats Womans WORK ! !

Since My Wife been gone.... The outside of the House is All Nice and shit !
The inside..... well thats on her !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 09:01 AM~11633934
> *Fuck That Shit ! ! !    I paint, fix and redo shit....
> 
> Washing Dishes, Sweeping, Moping , Cleaning, all that  -- Thats Womans WORK ! !
> 
> Since My Wife been gone.... The outside of the House is All Nice and shit !
> The inside..... well thats on her !
> *


FAKIN THA FUNK !!

you damn well know you got that house sparkling clean !...porque si no te avientan la chankla hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 10:15 AM~11634017
> *FAKIN THA FUNK !!
> 
> you damn well know you got that house sparkling clean !...porque si no te avientan la chankla hno:
> *



Nope..... The House is Fucked up right now.... I got my cuzin and her homegurl
comeing over today to clean ! :biggrin: for $100  


But Im only doing it cuz I want to get freaky when she comes home...
Not cuz I dont like La Chankla........ hno: 



LOL....... Hope she dont see this post hno: 


What Smokey say About DeeBo....... 

" I got mind control over my wife, she be telling me to shut the fuck up
But when she gone, I be Talking agin ! "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 09:31 AM~11634137
> *  What Smokey say About DeeBo.......
> 
> "  I got mind control over my wife, she be telling me to shut the fuck up
> But when she gone,  I be Talking agin ! "
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: ...that's a classic ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

So whats on the to-do list for the 68 Luis ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 09:42 AM~11634223
> *So whats on the to-do list for the 68 Luis ?
> *


- Dependable Driver : gotta make sure it runs 100%
- Interior 
- Setup


----------



## --JUICE--

piche sin get back to work foo :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 18 2008, 11:13 AM~11634417-->
> 
> 
> 
> - Dependable Driver : gotta make sure it runs 100%
> - Interior
> - Setup
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about teh paint and body ? heard you going to get *sin*nervilled out !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Sep 18 2008, 11:22 AM~11634489
> *piche sin get back to work foo :biggrin:
> *



I know right ! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Sep 18 2008, 10:22 AM~11634489-->
> 
> 
> 
> piche sin get back to work foo :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am working !!!.... workin real hard to not get caught using my blackberry to get on layitlow ! :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 10:28 AM~11634533
> *what about teh paint and body ?  heard you going to get sinnervilled out !
> I know right !  :biggrin:
> *


i got something lined up for paint and body :wink: actually gonna take it this weekend to get a quote....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 10:50 AM~11634690
> *i am working !!!....  workin real hard to not get caught using my blackberry to get on layitlow ! :roflmao:
> i got something lined up for paint and body :wink: actually gonna take it this weekend to get a quote....
> *


 blackberry pinche baller i still have one of those cells the size of a vcr :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 18 2008, 10:53 AM~11634716
> *blackberry pinche baller i still have one of those cells the size of a vcr :angry:
> *


i'll be a baller the day i buy 9 impalas in one day !


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 11:01 AM~11634768
> *i'll be a baller the day i buy 9 impalas in one day !
> *


el travieso got a whole makeover ,and mine still sittin on blocks :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 18 2008, 11:04 AM~11634784
> *el travieso got a whole makeover ,and mine still sittin on blocks :twak:
> *


how bout that beast of a bike you got getting inked by one of Texas' baddest painters !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 18 2008, 11:50 AM~11634690--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(Sin7 @ Sep 18 2008, 11:50 AM) [snapback]11634690[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>i am working !!!....  workin real hard to not get caught using my blackberry to get on layitlow ! :roflmao:
> i got something lined up for paint and body :wink: actually gonna take it this weekend to get a quote....
> [/b]_


_





Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 11:53 AM~11634716
*blackberry pinche baller i still have one of those cells the size of a vcr :angry:
*

Click to expand...





Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 12:01 PM~11634768
*i'll be a baller the day i buy 9 impalas in one day !
*

Click to expand...


<!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 12:11 PM~11634856
*how bout that beast of a bike you got getting inked by one of Texas' baddest painters !
*[/quote]



:uh: THESE ******, You both Baller's... I heard Yall go to Micky D's buy 5 chicken nuggets and throw 3 out the window, CUZ YALL GOT MONEY LIKE THAT !





things to use aginst each other 

Sin: 
Hugo got's the bike, the Impalas, The Rad. Van and his reg. car.s ! ! ! 

Hugo: ask sin what kind of car his wife drive's !

Sin: Hugo just sold his 95 SS Impala, not to make money but to have space for a convert Impala

Hugo. Sin be buying parts for the Impala like Raza at a garage sale...


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 01:59 PM~11636196
> *
> 
> :uh:    THESE ******, You both Baller's... I heard Yall go to Micky D's buy   5 chicken nuggets and throw 3 out the window, CUZ YALL GOT MONEY LIKE THAT !
> things to use aginst each other
> 
> Sin:
> Hugo got's the bike, the Impalas, The Rad. Van and his reg. car.s ! ! !
> 
> Hugo:  ask sin what kind of car his wife drive's !
> 
> Sin: Hugo just sold his 95 SS Impala, not to make money but to have space for a convert Impala
> 
> Hugo. Sin be buying parts for the Impala like Raza at a garage sale...
> *


dont forget about sin buying all those armani suits to wear to work,the life of a banker :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Sin7
:scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Sep 18 2008, 03:09 PM~11636284-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget about sin buying all those armani suits to wear to work,the life of a banker :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REMEMBER HOW HE SHOWED UP AFTER WORK.... WE WERE IN DIRTY WORK RAGS AND HIM IN A SUIT.........
> 
> THE MATEL GUY MUST OF SAID WE WERE HIS WORKERS....
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Sep 18 2008, 03:12 PM~11636310
> *Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Sin7
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:twak: who's the one with a 2 story house and a pool with a jacuzzi !


----------



## --JUICE--

1 Members: Sin7
hey guey the batt on BLACKBERRY Is gonna go dead :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

maybe this isnt the best time, but the UPS man paid me a visit....

Billet Specialties wire loom .


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 03:36 PM~11636506
> *:twak: who's the one with a 2 story house and a pool with a jacuzzi !
> *



:uh: Who ?


:biggrin: I'm Hood Rich ***** .... Yall RICH, RICH ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 18 2008, 02:38 PM~11636518
> *1 Members: Sin7
> hey guey the batt on BLACKBERRY Is gonna go dead :roflmao:
> *


 :no:

no it wont cause i got it charging while i "work"


----------



## Forgiven 63

*Who's The Baller Sin ?*





> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 8 2008, 04:49 PM~11039527
> *na homie 35 gs is my buget for the whole car :biggrin:
> today after lookin for a shop for a wile now i finally found one and signed the papers for it this mornin it has a 80X40 metal building plus a car port on the side and a 20X20 office,and it sits on 5 acres of land in the middle of nowhere ,ill be takin the rag over this weekend along with the parts cars,this makes it so much easier since i wont have my neighbors complaining every time that i wanted to work on it ,ill post pics of the inside this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

DAMN THATS BILL GATES MONEY RIGHT THERE.... A NICE HOUSE, A RAG TOP 64, A CHOPPER, A RAD VAN AND A SHOP !.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 04:14 PM~11636835
> *DAMN THATS BILL GATES MONEY RIGHT THERE.... A NICE HOUSE, A RAG TOP 64, A CHOPPER, A RAD VAN AND A SHOP !.....
> *



You got to give it to him ..... He still chills with the pour ******, Like us !

LOL ! ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11636847
> *You got to give it to him ..... He still chills with the pour ******, Like us !
> 
> LOL ! ! ! ! !
> *


yeah he's like Craigs cousin Daedae.... living out in Rancho Cucamonga but still keeping it gangsta with the homies....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 04:14 PM~11636835
> *DAMN THATS BILL GATES MONEY RIGHT THERE.... A NICE HOUSE, A RAG TOP 64, A CHOPPER, A RAD VAN AND A SHOP !.....
> *


 :0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 03:24 PM~11636920
> *yeah he's like Craigs cousin Daedae.... living out in Rancho Cucamonga but still keeping it gangsta with the homies....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 18 2008, 06:14 PM~11638433
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Carlos, did you buy the LT1 ?


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 09:25 PM~11639506
> *Carlos, did you buy the LT1 ?
> *



Not yet, but I'll know for sure tomorrow. its a 6.0 ls2 from an 05 vette with 400HP :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TRAVIESO MADE IT TO WORK AGAIN


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 08:35 AM~11642676
> *TRAVIESO MADE IT TO WORK AGAIN
> *



YOUR STARTING TO LIKE TAKEING IT TO WORK RIGHT !  

WONDER WHAT FLIPSIDE HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THAT .... LOL ........


----------



## Loco 61

Wuts Going ON Fellas..??? It A Friday Ooooooooooooh Yeah... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

NOT MUCH GETTING READY TO GO TO MONTEREEY MEX. AGIN.......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 19 2008, 08:46 AM~11642717
> *NOT MUCH GETTING READY TO GO TO MONTEREEY MEX. AGIN.......
> *


Lucky U.. Bring Me Back Some 12 Packof Cornona Caguamas


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Sep 19 2008, 07:38 AM~11642683-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR STARTING TO LIKE TAKEING IT TO WORK RIGHT !
> 
> WONDER WHAT FLIPSIDE HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THAT .... LOL ........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gonna make it a routine homie. every friday Travieso is comin to work..
> 
> Flipside still hating.... that'll never change....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 19 2008, 07:45 AM~11642712
> *Wuts Going ON Fellas..??? It A Friday  Ooooooooooooh Yeah...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YEAH !!!!..
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 19 2008, 07:46 AM~11642717
> *NOT MUCH GETTING READY TO GO TO MONTEREEY MEX. AGIN.......
> *


DAMN DAVID.....we gonna have to call you "el coyote"... how many people you bringing back this time ?



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 19 2008, 08:02 AM~11642773
> *Lucky U.. Bring Me Back Some 12 Packof Cornona Caguamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make that two 12 packs...... david hook it up and i'll pay you back with nickels and pennies......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Alex ???.....


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 08:30 AM~11642950
> *gonna make it a routine homie. every friday Travieso is comin to work..
> *


Drive it and enjoy it  That's what they are there for


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 07:35 AM~11642676
> *TRAVIESO MADE IT TO WORK AGAIN
> *


 have u had anymore problems with the studs breakin.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 09:30 AM~11642950
> *gonna make it a routine homie. every friday Travieso is comin to work..
> 
> Flipside still hating.... that'll never change....
> HELL YEAH !!!!..
> DAMN DAVID.....we gonna have to call you "el coyote"... how many people you bringing back this time ?
> make that two 12 packs...... david hook it up and i'll pay you back with nickels and pennies......
> *


I'LL TRY HOMIES.... I'm not driveing this time, otherwise it would be a sure bet.

I think they dont let you carry glass on the bus's...



I'll will see......  




> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 10:05 AM~11643151
> *Alex ???.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Sep 19 2008, 09:10 AM~11643187-->
> 
> 
> 
> Drive it and enjoy it  That's what they are there for
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 09:28 AM~11643315
> * have u had anymore problems with the studs breakin.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not yet Hugo. i actually drove it half way raised the last mile before i got to work just to see what would happen. so far so good....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11643325
> *I'LL TRY HOMIES.... I'm not driveing this time, otherwise it would be a sure bet.
> 
> I think they dont let you carry glass on the bus's...
> I'll will see......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn you taking your private bus ?.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 10:39 AM~11643408
> *damn you taking your private bus ?.....
> *



nope...... reg. ole bus..... You must think Im rich like Yall ****** ...



yup homie reg ole bus...... about $130 for me, my wife and Jacob on a Bus..
11 hour trip, from 10:30pm to 9:30am , so we will a asleep most the time anyway.

If I drive down there it would be around $350 in Gas + the permit to get into Mexico.... mabe a 12 hour trip if Theres not a line at the border.




The way I see it ... Thats 63 impala Money !



Or mabe Im just looking at the good side of being Pour .......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 10:05 AM~11643151
> *Alex ???.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh Chitnits LMAO !!! :rofl:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 19 2008, 10:08 AM~11643631
> *Oh Chitnits LMAO !!! :rofl:
> *


:roflmao: thats what i said when i saw it !....i was sitting at home and i looked up at my shelf where all my little cars are at, and was like "oh shoot is that Alex" !?.....


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430846


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## LaidbackLuis

pickin up a 12 on my way home for sure !! ...we've had 80 degree weather this whole week. kinda feels like we're in Cali !.....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 02:55 PM~11645732
> *pickin up a 12 on my way home for sure !! ...we've had 80 degree weather this whole week. kinda feels like we're in Cali !.....
> *


ok so ur gettin the 12 pack for ur wifey and some wine coolers for u :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 19 2008, 03:03 PM~11645794
> *ok so ur gettin the 12 pack for ur wifey and some wine coolers for u :biggrin:
> *


:twak:

what you doing this afternoon Juice?.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 03:18 PM~11645906
> *:twak:
> 
> what you doing this afternoon Juice?.
> *


im at home ,been home all week my work truck is gettin a new eng :twak: why i know wheres a blue 63 with juice and color wheels.the owners gonne to mexico :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 19 2008, 03:25 PM~11645949
> *im at home ,been home all week my work truck is gettin a new eng :twak: why i know wheres a blue 63 with juice and color wheels.the owners gonne to mexico :biggrin:
> *


ay si te animas, come over for some frescas..... afterwards we'll go steal that 63 and go joy ridin thru oak cliff......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 19 2008, 04:37 PM~11646045
> *ay si te animas, come over for some frescas..... afterwards we'll go steal that 63 and go joy ridin thru  oak cliff......
> *


Dont Forget To Pick Me Up In Fort Worth We Can Roll To Cali In It...


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 19 2008, 04:03 PM~11646255
> *Dont Forget To Pick Me Up In Fort Worth We Can Roll To Cali In It...
> *


cool well see how it does at 100mph ,i hope those chinas spokes dont fly off.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 19 2008, 05:59 PM~11646653
> *cool well see how it does at 100mph ,i hope those chinas spokes dont fly off.
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 19 2008, 04:59 PM~11646653
> *cool well see how it does at 100mph ,i hope those chinas spokes dont fly off.
> *


how was the movie Juice ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 20 2008, 01:06 PM~11651861
> *how was the movie Juice ?
> *


i had to see a cartoon movie for the kids it was cool . :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 20 2008, 06:14 PM~11652886
> *i had to see a cartoon movie  for the kids it was cool . :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* COWBOYS BABY !!!..... Got the fajitas marinating and the bud lights in the fridge ! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I decided to do a little detail work under the hood yesterday. I figured it would be cool to match the black milled recess on my intake and valve covers to the color of the block.... Not done yet but here are some progress pics.....

Stock Edelbrock intake cover.









Taped off all the polished aluminum and laid some paint:









Start unmasking...









All tape removed:









finished:










i'll do the valve covers today after work......


----------



## 801Rider

Still lookin good homie  I seen some program where some hot rodders did the same thing but didn't tape the whole thing off, they just kinda rubbed off the paint in the places they didn't want it. Still looked good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 10:44 AM~11664252
> *Still lookin good homie  I seen some program where some hot rodders did the same thing but didn't tape the whole thing off, they just kinda rubbed off the paint in the places they didn't want it. Still looked good
> *


i think im gonna try that method on the valve covers. it took me FOREVER to tape off the intake cover......


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 22 2008, 10:50 AM~11664312
> *i think im gonna try that method on the valve covers. it took me FOREVER to tape off the intake cover......
> *


I think a lil reducer on a cloth would rub it right off :yes: I can imagine lol


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Forgiven 63

> Still lookin good homie  I seen some program where some hot rodders did the same thing but didn't tape the whole thing off, they just kinda rubbed off the paint in the places they didn't want it. Still looked good





> i think im gonna try that method on the valve covers. it took me FOREVER to tape off the intake cover......





> I think a lil reducer on a cloth would rub it right off :yes: I can imagine lol


Yup reducer and some good paper towel's....... try the blue ones you get at the auto parts.. 


We did that to the covers on the motor to my old green 1500 like that, you remember sin the one I use to race... Had a 355, big cam and a TH700 with shift kit and 2800 stall converter on it......... Man I miss that Truck....  

I can still smell the Drag Radicals smokeing the Street of East Dallas ..........



Oh well....


----------



## Loco 61

U Already Back David?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2008, 02:39 PM~11665772
> *U Already Back David?
> *



Yup.. I was only there Saturday. big line at the border....

When I was in Monterrey the cholo's from Col. Indepe, were Celso Pina is from and the Cop's were going at it.. Gun's blazing and all........... some gangster shit .......

Watching it on the news had my blood rushing.... I kind of wanted the homies to 
smoke them cop's .... but then I was like man " Fuck them all " they dont even like ****** from East Dallas....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11665856
> *Yup.. I was only there Saturday.  big line at the border....
> 
> When I was in Monterrey the cholo's from Col. Indepe, were Celso Pina is from and the Cop's were going at it..  Gun's blazing and all...........  some gangster shit .......
> 
> Watching it on the news had my blood rushing.... I kind of wanted the homies to
> smoke them cop's .... but then I was like man " Fuck them all " they dont even like ****** from East Dallas....
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2008, 03:08 PM~11666038
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm telling you them ****** go hard on the paint..

I got to say it, I love that city...... I lost count how many fine chicks I seen in about 5 min's 

and I mean Fine..... Not Dallas fine ... I mean Fine, Fine ! ! !

Good food too....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11666086
> *I'm telling you them ****** go hard on the paint..
> 
> I got to say it,  I love that city......  I lost count how many fine chicks I seen in about 5 min's
> 
> and I mean Fine.....  Not Dallas fine ... I mean Fine, Fine ! ! !
> 
> Good food too....
> *


N Dallas Has Some Fine Ass Chicks... Hey Pics Or It Didnt Happen :nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2008, 03:20 PM~11666121
> *N Dallas Has Some Fine Ass Chicks... Hey Pics Or It Didnt Happen  :nicoderm:
> *



Yup, but they dont hold up to that MTY puss...

I was looking for pic's of the gun fight but couldnt find any.... Ill keep looking...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2008, 03:33 PM~11666253
> *Yup, but they dont hold up to that MTY puss...
> 
> I was looking for pic's of the gun fight but couldnt find any.... Ill keep looking...
> *


Forget About The Gun Fight, I Was Talking About The Hynas


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2008, 03:40 PM~11666350
> *Forget About The Gun Fight, I Was Talking About The Hynas
> *



This ***** ............. I got some I took when I was in ninja mode.... I post them later..


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 22 2008, 09:42 AM~11663822
> *I decided to do a little detail work under the hood yesterday. I figured it would be cool to match the black milled recess on my intake and valve covers to the color of the block.... Not done yet but here are some progress pics.....
> 
> Stock Edelbrock intake cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taped off all the polished aluminum and laid some paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start unmasking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tape removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll do the valve covers today after work......
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2008, 02:50 PM~11666482
> *This ***** .............    I got some I took when I was in ninja mode....  I post them later..
> *


 :nono: te pegan huey :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 22 2008, 05:22 PM~11667569
> *:nono: te pegan huey :biggrin:
> *




I said Ninja Mode *****............. or didnt you see the upside down pic I took in Cancun !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2008, 05:36 PM~11667715
> *I said  Ninja Mode *****............. or didnt you see the upside down pic I took in Cancun !
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:

Any of you fools up late ?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11670541
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Any of you fools up late ?
> *


 :twak: get to bed Luis


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 22 2008, 05:36 PM~11667715
> *I said  Ninja Mode *****............. or didnt you see the upside down pic I took in Cancun !
> *



*Cancun Pic's .... *










































































Ninja Mode..............


----------



## Loco 61

THe ONe In The Blue Is Waiting For U.. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 07:26 AM~11673480
> *THe ONe In The Blue Is Waiting For U.. :biggrin:
> *




I had to go " Dub-o-lo-7 " to get her pic..... I dont know why, but she dont look half as good in the pic as she did in person.


----------



## Loco 61

Wur U In Boys Town Again David?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 08:58 AM~11673785
> *Wur U In Boys Town Again David?
> *



Nope....... man BoysTown ! ! ! That's Hell on Earth ..... Fun Place !  

You ever been Alex ? Man, I could tell you some shit !


----------



## Loco 61

Yeah I Went W/ A Friend of Mine Right Before I Got Married For A Weekend
Stayed Laredo In US Side Then At Night We Went Across The Border.. We Read Some Stuff Online On What To Do When U Go.... Like Clock Work... It Said " At The Corner There Will Be A Cab Jump In An Say BOYS TOWN..." Right Away He Said Si Senor ... :0 When We Got There He Said $10 Just Like In It Said Online..
Its A Crazy Place.... :cheesy: 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Laredozonamap.png

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donkey_show


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 10:04 AM~11674092
> *Yeah I Went W/ A Friend of Mine Right Before I Got Married For A Weekend
> Stayed Laredo In US Side Then At Night We Went Across The Border.. We Read Some Stuff Online On What To Do When U Go.... Like Clock Work... It Said " At The Corner There Will Be A Cab  Jump In  An Say BOYS TOWN..." Right Away He Said Si Senor ...  :0  When We Got There He Said $10 Just Like In It Said Online..
> Its A Crazy Place....  :cheesy:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Laredozonamap.png
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donkey_show
> *



:uh: This ***** ......... reserching shit online ! LMMFAO ! ! ! ! ! 

First time I went, I went with a Truckdriver homeboy of mine. " not JUICE "
and man did we have fun ! ! ! ! His other homeboy got really fucked up and 
my boy paid a tranny $10 to take a pic of the Vato with the tranny's peter on his face...... LOL ........... Shit was sick, but Funning as Hell......

To this day I bet that vato belived what we tolled him about the tranny rapeing him !


And the Donkey Show...... LOL ........ That shit was Sick too But FUN ! ! ! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 23 2008, 11:07 AM~11674491
> *:uh:  This ***** ......... reserching shit online !  LMMFAO ! ! ! ! !
> 
> First time I went, I went with a Truckdriver homeboy of mine.  " not JUICE "
> and man did we have fun ! ! ! !    His other homeboy got really fucked up and
> my boy paid a tranny $10 to take a pic of the Vato with the tranny's peter on his face...... LOL ...........  Shit was sick,    but Funning as Hell......
> 
> To this day I bet that vato belived what we tolled him about the tranny rapeing him !
> And the Donkey Show......  LOL ........ That shit was Sick too  But FUN ! ! !  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah Right U Kno Hugo Went Too... Thats Just Not Right.. Dont Even Envite :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2008, 10:04 PM~11670841
> *:twak:  get to bed Luis
> *


Sin7 When I Said Go To Bed,,, I Didnt Mean All Day.. :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 23 2008, 11:44 AM~11674753-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Right U Kno Hugo Went Too... Thats Just Not Right.. Dont Even Envite :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol ..... I dont know homie.... I dont think hugo would even be into that shit...
> 
> He's more laid back, his father is big time into church too... so I think some of
> that may of rubbed off on him.. But who knows you know it's always the quite
> one's that get into some crazy shit.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 11:46 AM~11674762
> *Sin7 When I Said Go To Bed,,, I Didnt Mean All Day.. :uh:
> *



Sin Better get online before this Topic turns into the " Mr. P your inbox id full " Topic.....

LOL.... Inside Joke Alex..... Mini Mafia shit


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:00 PM~11674846
> *lol .....  I dont know homie.... I dont think hugo would even be into that shit...
> 
> He's more laid back, his father is big time into church too... so I think some of
> that may of rubbed off on him..  But who knows you know it's always the quite
> one's that get into some crazy shit.
> Sin Better get online before this Topic turns into the " Mr. P your inbox id full " Topic.....
> 
> LOL....  Inside Joke Alex..... Mini Mafia shit
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

what up luis ? how you been brotha


----------



## ElMonte74'

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

:twak: u could have sold me the altenator backets Luis...no wonder I was like hows this gonna mount


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 24 2008, 04:16 AM~11683498
> *:twak:  u could have sold me the altenator backets Luis...no wonder I was like hows this gonna mount
> *


oh snaps !!!:....no wonder i had some brackets left....i was wondering where they were from :roflmao:

i got another one bro. if you need it, it's all yours..... my bad


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 10:46 AM~11674762
> *Sin7 When I Said Go To Bed,,, I Didnt Mean All Day.. :uh:
> *


:roflmao: ....... i was in ninja mode :guns:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2008, 10:33 AM~11684799
> *:roflmao: ....... i was in ninja mode :guns:
> *


1968 Impala- "Travieso 68", the start of a new beginning

*68 Impala Mafia *



Guess you not down with the " Dos EmE's " anymore......



_Mini Mafia 4 Life ***** ! ! ! !_


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2008, 10:27 AM~11684752
> *oh snaps !!!:....no wonder i had some brackets left....i was wondering where they were from :roflmao:
> 
> i got another one bro. if you need it, it's all yours..... my bad
> *



thats cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2008, 09:33 AM~11684799
> *:roflmao: ....... i was in ninja mode :guns:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 08:43 PM~8980981
> *Just finished sketching the hood area:
> 
> What do you fellas think ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LOOK AT THE IMP. IN THE BACK, I THOUG YOUR 68 WOULD END UP LOOKING SOMETHING LIKE THAT...........


----------



## sixty7imp

Whats up Luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 27 2008, 12:57 PM~11714595
> *Whats up Luis
> *


Not much Carlos... Finished up the valve covers today:









Whats up with you homie?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 25 2008, 03:23 PM~11698362
> *LOOK AT THE IMP. IN THE BACK,  I THOUG YOUR 68 WOULD END UP LOOKING SOMETHING LIKE THAT...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 25 2008, 02:23 PM~11698362
> *LOOK AT THE IMP. IN THE BACK,  I THOUG YOUR 68 WOULD END UP LOOKING SOMETHING LIKE THAT...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any close ups of it?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Sep 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11714686
> *Any close ups of it?
> *



Thats the only pic I seen of it... I got the pic of the WIFE TOPIC in Off Tpoic...

here some more of the vato's photobucket


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## sixty7imp

Not much just here being lazy, got to cut the grass n shitt but u know. hay u seen in vehicles Juice posted the 64 convertible for trade...wonder if I could interest him on a red 67? :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 27 2008, 02:10 PM~11714656
> *Not much Carlos... Finished up the valve covers today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with you homie?
> *



Looking real good homie! would go check it out, but kinda far... :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Sep 27 2008, 01:57 PM~11714890-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not much just here being lazy, got to cut the grass n shitt but u know.  hay u seen in vehicles Juice posted the 64 convertible for trade...wonder if I could interest him on a red 67?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Sep 27 2008, 01:58 PM~11714895
> *Looking real good homie!  would go check it out, but kinda far... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

:yes: 









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2008, 04:53 PM~11715395
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

you fools are gonna get me in trouble.... Take those pics down.... The wife keeps coming in and out hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 27 2008, 05:55 PM~11715697
> *you fools are gonna get me in trouble.... Take those pics down.... The wife keeps coming in and out  hno:
> *


 :angry: whip


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 214monte

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11716241
> *:angry:  whip
> *


called respect :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp

:roflmao: sup homie


----------



## Loco 61

Nice Ass Tho...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 28 2008, 08:38 AM~11719032-->
> 
> 
> 
> called respect  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: If you say so, boss man.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 10:46 AM~11719422
> *:roflmao:  sup homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 28 2008, 08:16 PM~11722409
> *Nice Ass Tho...
> *




Say If I had to get the pic off yall do too ! It's called *Respect *! ! ! ! 


:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Juice and Carlos.... 

Did you guys call me yesterday? I just picked up my phone up from Chili's... We went to watch the game there yesterday and I left it there.... Thought I had lost it somewhere else....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 29 2008, 11:20 AM~11727114
> *Juice and Carlos....
> 
> Did you guys call me yesterday? I just picked up my phone up from Chili's... We went to watch the game there yesterday and I left it there.... Thought I had lost it somewhere else....
> *


----------



## emhomie626

:420:


----------



## GUS 650

:wave:


----------



## IMPIMP

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2008, 02:53 PM~11715395
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 22 2008, 11:42 AM~11663822
> *I decided to do a little detail work under the hood yesterday. I figured it would be cool to match the black milled recess on my intake and valve covers to the color of the block.... Not done yet but here are some progress pics.....
> 
> Stock Edelbrock intake cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taped off all the polished aluminum and laid some paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start unmasking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tape removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll do the valve covers today after work......
> *


What up Sin? Looks good, thats what I did with mine also but I still need to sand and polish. Ill take pics when its done(maybe Saturday)Did you have them sand blasted or did you just paint over the black?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 1 2008, 02:41 PM~11751309
> *What up Sin? Looks good, thats what I did with mine also but I still need to sand and polish. Ill take pics when its done(maybe Saturday)Did you have them sand blasted or did you just paint over the black?
> *


thanks bro. what i did was scuff the black paint with a scotch pad so the blue would have texture to "bite"....


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11767868
> *thanks bro. what i did was scuff the black paint with a scotch pad so the blue would have texture to "bite"....
> *


Cool. Glad to see your ride coming along.


----------



## 67juiced

Finally got a few hours to work on the vert. Here are a couple pics


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 4 2008, 06:27 PM~11778938
> *Finally got a few hours to work on the vert. Here are a couple pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## SHOW & GO 214




----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## DALLAS-G

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

:0 
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, LOCO 78


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 02:10 PM~11802611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



:uh: This ***** !


LOL...... what up homie....... you will see it in Odessa too.... :biggrin: 

Then it's the makeover ! :0 " Techniques SexyThree DOS " :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11803110
> *:uh:    This ***** !
> LOL......  what up homie.......  you will see it in Odessa too....  :biggrin:
> 
> Then it's the makeover !  :0    " Techniques SexyThree DOS "  :0  :0
> *


 :0 Whos That Fo Behind That Bada$$ 6tra


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 03:54 PM~11803594
> *:0  Whos That Fo Behind That Bada$$ 6tra
> *


OH, That's a clean ass Regal that belongs to my Homeboy Alex....  

you going to Odessa homie ? let's car-a-van !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 7 2008, 03:56 PM~11803608
> *OH,  That's a clean ass Regal that belongs to my Homeboy Alex....
> 
> you going to Odessa homie ?  let's car-a-van !
> *


Yup Im Going :biggrin: Lets Roll...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 04:04 PM~11803673
> *Yup Im Going  :biggrin:  Lets Roll...
> *



we heading out friday night, you ?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 7 2008, 04:06 PM~11803684
> *we heading out friday night,  you ?
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 7 2008, 03:06 PM~11803684
> *we heading out friday night,  you ?
> *


x2


----------



## kyeondvs

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 29 2008, 11:04 AM~11728038
> *
> *


hey sin good job on the car i know you said it was like intense blue pearl how much do you think the paint cost


----------



## kyeondvs

:angry:


> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Oct 8 2008, 06:36 PM~11816544
> *hey sin good job on the car i know you said it was like intense blue pearl how much do you think the paint cost
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Oct 8 2008, 07:36 PM~11816544
> *hey sin good job on the car i know you said it was like intense blue pearl how much do you think the paint cost
> *


Thx homie. I paid about $112 per quart, but that included the reducer, clear and hardener. I believe the paint itself was like $60.... I had to purchase two quarts to do the firewall, inner fenders, dash, rear bumper valance and quarter panel extensions.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Carlos, here's what happen to the pump bro.... :cheesy: 

Last weekend I took the car out for a spin and i started smelling fuel BIGTIME... Pulled up to my moms house and opened the hood and the fuel pump was spraying gas EVERY WHERE !!!... All over the battery, radiator, block, fender wells.. i mean everywhere !.....

My heart stopped when It hit me that my shit could have caught fire... Travieso was lucky though... So I let the car sit for a week at my moms. Finally went back to work on it two days ago.

I pulled the fuel pump off and opened it up....

The center gasket that controls the spring pump motion had ripped. This was causing the fuel to be sucked into the upper air pump chamber.









Fuel pumps have an air vent hole in the upper chamber to relief compressed air during suction. Well that's where all the fuel was spraying out of:









It just turned out to be a faulty fuel pump. Hopefully the manufacturer will replace it for free... In the meantime I threw in my old mechanical pump just to bring the car home...

Stayed tuned for the next episode of *'Las Travesuras del Travieso"*


----------



## Forgiven 63

:uh: You got some luck sin..........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 11 2008, 09:58 AM~11837409
> *:uh:  You got some luck sin..........
> *


tell me about it homie


----------



## 67juiced

Sometimes you just cant help but laugh at the sh%t these things put us through. :roflmao: :angry: Did you see the pics I posted a few pages back?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 11 2008, 10:25 AM~11837515
> *Sometimes you just cant help but laugh at the sh%t these things put us through. :roflmao:  :angry: Did you see the pics I posted a few pages back?
> *


:yes: looks bad homie !!! :thumbsup:

yeah i just laugh and deal with it later after I'm cool and collected :nicoderm:


----------



## kyeondvs

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2008, 08:42 AM~11837352
> *Thx homie. I paid about $112 per quart, but that included the reducer, clear and hardener. I believe the paint itself was like $60.... I had to purchase two quarts to do the firewall, inner fenders, dash, rear bumper valance and quarter panel extensions.
> *


ok thanks bro :biggrin: keep working on her


----------



## 67juiced

I still havent put it on the road yet. My front passenger wheel kicks out a bit. I need to set the toe or something :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Devious Sixty8

whats the latest? fuel pump fixed yet? 

oh, got my own little 68 makeover going on..  

 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=436466


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2008, 09:26 AM~11837521
> *:yes: looks bad homie !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah i just laugh and deal with it later after I'm cool and collected :nicoderm:
> *


STILL GIVIN U PROBLEMS HUH? :angry: @ THE END OF THE DAY YOUR RANFLA LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAZ UP LUIS DAM HOMIE FUCKEN TRAVIESO :no: AT LEAST ITS ALRIGHT


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 16 2008, 04:49 PM~11884003-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh, got my own little 68 makeover going on..
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coca [email protected] 16 2008, 05:54 PM~11884805
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2008, 10:22 AM~11916704
> *WAZ UP LUIS DAM HOMIE FUCKEN TRAVIESO :no: AT LEAST ITS ALRIGHT
> *


* I belive Luis has been takeing care of some other stuff homies..
So his attention wouldnt be all into the 68....

Wish him Luck Homeboys*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 20 2008, 11:08 AM~11917084
> *  I belive Luis has been takeing care of some other stuff homies..
> So his attention wouldnt be all into the 68....
> 
> Wish him Luck Homeboys
> *


Gots A New Ride??? :dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp

Oh guess Luis gots something under his sleeves?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 16 2008, 03:49 PM~11884003-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats the latest?    fuel pump fixed yet?
> 
> oh, got my own little 68 makeover going on..
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Checked it out homie. Its gonna come out clean !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 03:57 PM~11884109
> *STILL GIVIN U PROBLEMS HUH? :angry:  @ THE END OF THE DAY YOUR RANFLA LOOKS GOOD!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 09:22 AM~11916704
> *WAZ UP LUIS DAM HOMIE FUCKEN TRAVIESO :no: AT LEAST ITS ALRIGHT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah bro, Travieso is a pain in the ass 95% of the time... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 20 2008, 10:08 AM~11917084
> *  I belive Luis has been takeing care of some other stuff homies..
> So his attention wouldnt be all into the 68....
> 
> Wish him Luck Homeboys
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx David.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 20 2008, 10:15 AM~11917164
> *Gots A New Ride??? :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: maybe a Sin7 Jr :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Oct 20 2008, 05:13 PM~11921275
> *Oh guess Luis gots something under his sleeves ?
> *


i wish Carlos....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

lately I've spent a few afternoons messing with my wiring. Trying to get all the lights (interior and exterior) to work. This afternoon I was able to get the front parking lights lit as well as the side marker lights. All that's left is the rear side markers, license plate light and gauge cluster lights. All the rest work.

Oh I'm picking up an entire steering column tomorrow. I need the turn signal assembly. Tired of sticking my hand out the window to signal. I dont even know if I'm doing it right ! LOL


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11924555
> *
> :no: maybe a Sin7 Jr  :0
> 
> *


 :0 Congrats


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11924698
> *lately I've spent a few afternoons messing with my wiring. Trying to get all the lights (interior and exterior) to work. This afternoon I was able to get the front parking lights lit as well as the side marker lights. All that's left is the rear side markers, license plate light and gauge cluster lights. All the rest work.
> 
> Oh I'm picking up an entire steering column tomorrow. I need the turn signal assembly. Tired of sticking my hand out the window to signal. I dont even know if I'm doing it right !  LOL
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11924698
> *lately I've spent a few afternoons messing with my wiring. Trying to get all the lights (interior and exterior) to work. This afternoon I was able to get the front parking lights lit as well as the side marker lights. All that's left is the rear side markers, license plate light and gauge cluster lights. All the rest work.
> 
> Oh I'm picking up an entire steering column tomorrow. I need the turn signal assembly. Tired of sticking my hand out the window to signal. I dont even know if I'm doing it right !  LOL
> *


Ha, just be happy you have all those lights. Ive got tail lights and......oh thats it, tail lights. I got those working though :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 20 2008, 09:36 PM~11924950-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Congrats
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THX... not sure yet. but all the signs point to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Oct 20 2008, 10:47 PM~11925770
> *:0 lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Oct 21 2008, 06:58 AM~11927249
> *Ha, just be happy you have all those lights. Ive got tail lights and......oh thats it, tail lights. I got those working though :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miguel62

hey what ever happened to this car????


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 21 2008, 12:00 PM~11928951
> *hey what ever happened to this car????
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 20 2008, 09:08 PM~11924555-->
> 
> 
> 
> :no: maybe a Sin7 Jr  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11924698
> *Tired of sticking my hand out the window to signal. I dont even know if I'm doing it right !  LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I had a guy on a motorcycle do that the other day in front of me and was wondering which way he was turning hno:


----------



## GUS 650

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2008, 08:54 AM~11837395
> *Carlos, here's what happen to the pump bro....  :cheesy:
> 
> Last weekend I took the car out for a spin and i started smelling fuel BIGTIME... Pulled up to my moms house and opened the hood and the fuel pump was spraying gas EVERY WHERE !!!... All over the battery, radiator, block, fender wells.. i mean everywhere !.....
> 
> My heart stopped when It hit me that my shit could have caught fire... Travieso was lucky though... So I let the car sit for a week at my moms. Finally went back to work on it two days ago.
> 
> I pulled the fuel pump off and opened it up....
> 
> The center gasket that controls the spring pump motion had ripped. This was causing the fuel to be sucked into the upper air pump chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel pumps have an air vent hole in the upper chamber to relief compressed air during suction. Well that's where all the fuel was spraying out of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just turned out to be a faulty fuel pump. Hopefully the manufacturer will replace it for free... In the meantime I threw in my old mechanical pump just to bring the car home...
> 
> Stayed tuned for the next episode of 'Las Travesuras del Travieso"
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 21 2008, 11:00 AM~11928951
> *hey what ever happened to this car????
> *


aqui esta homie. still alive and kicking


----------



## Forgiven 63

hand st8 out means left turn - hand bent at the elbow - rigth turn  




dont ask how I know :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 21 2008, 03:56 PM~11931198
> *hand st8 out means  left turn  -  hand bent at the elbow  - rigth turn
> dont ask how I know  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp

QUOTE(Sin7 @ Oct 20 2008, 11:18 PM)
Tired of sticking my hand out the window to signal. I dont even know if I'm doing it right ! LOL


LOL we need a pic of that! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 21 2008, 03:56 PM~11931198
> *hand st8 out means  left turn  -  hand bent at the elbow  - rigth turn
> dont ask how I know  :uh:
> *


CORRECT BUT THE SIGNALS ARE MADE WITH THE LEFT ARM........


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11924555
> *:no: maybe a Sin7 Jr  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 21 2008, 05:22 PM~11932040
> *CORRECT BUT THE SIGNALS ARE MADE WITH THE LEFT ARM........
> *


 :uh: 

well they wouldnt be makeing them with there right hand all inside the car n shit.


Hey where was the LS this past sunday !


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2008, 07:54 AM~11937807
> *:uh:
> 
> well they wouldnt be makeing them with there right hand all inside the car n shit.
> Hey where was the LS this past sunday !
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I TOOK THE LS TO GO ON EXTERME MAKEOVER :0 WONT BE RIDIN ON BALLONS NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT...........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 08:12 AM~11937861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I TOOK THE LS TO GO ON EXTERME MAKEOVER :0 WONT BE RIDIN ON BALLONS NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT...........
> *



what color ? or you just adding to ....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 07:12 AM~11937861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I TOOK THE LS TO GO ON EXTERME MAKEOVER :0 WONT BE RIDIN ON BALLONS NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT...........
> *


You know the law!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:39 AM~11937978
> *what color ?  or you just adding to ....
> *


ADDING........ :biggrin: GOING TO KEEP IT THE SAME COLOR. WIFEY PICKED THE COLOR AND EVERYONE LIKE IT...


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2008, 10:20 AM~11938597
> *You know the law!!!!!!
> *


SOON MY HOTRODDING FRIEND...........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 10:25 AM~11938649
> *ADDING........ :biggrin: GOING TO KEEP IT THE SAME COLOR. WIFEY PICKED THE COLOR AND EVERYONE LIKE IT...
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:29 AM~11938690
> *
> *


LIKE THE UPDATES ON THE 63.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 11:18 AM~11939144
> *LIKE THE UPDATES ON THE 63.......... :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS............ STAY TUNED FOR MORE..


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 22 2008, 11:35 AM~11939295
> *THANKS............  STAY TUNED FOR MORE..
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2008, 10:20 AM~11993513
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What's up Alex


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2008, 11:23 AM~11994151
> *What's up Alex
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sixty7imp

que onda Luis!


----------



## DALLAS-G

ANY UPDATES HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Oct 28 2008, 04:43 PM~11997696-->
> 
> 
> 
> que onda Luis!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up homie !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DALLAS-G_@Nov 1 2008, 03:35 PM~12034104
> *ANY UPDATES HOMIE
> *


Upgrading the brakes for now.... master cylinder and brake booster


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2008, 12:43 PM~12046548
> *whats up homie !
> Upgrading the brakes for now.... master cylinder and brake booster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2008, 10:43 AM~12046548
> *whats up homie !
> Upgrading the brakes for now.... master cylinder and brake booster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE HOMIE


----------



## 67juiced

Looking good Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Nov 3 2008, 01:24 PM~12047476-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Nov 3 2008, 01:29 PM~12047504
> *Looking good Sin
> *


Thanks Scott..... things going okay?


----------



## 67juiced

So far so good. Having a little wiring problem with my blinkers. I might have told you that was one of the many things not on the car :uh: Try to get it done this week, but may have to slow down til Christmas is over.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 3 2008, 02:49 PM~12048250
> *So far so good. Having a little wiring problem with my blinkers. I might have told you that was one of the many things not on the car :uh: Try to get it done this week,  but may have to slow down til Christmas is over.
> *


whats wrong with them?


----------



## Forgiven 63

you get both from Jose ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 3 2008, 02:58 PM~12048324
> *you get both from Jose ?
> *


just the booster..... i got the master cylinder from Sachse Rod Shop....

still out here on oak cliff wasting time, waiting for Jose to get off work.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2008, 04:22 PM~12048516
> *just the booster..... i got the master cylinder from Sachse Rod Shop....
> 
> still out here on oak cliff wasting time, waiting for Jose to get off work.....
> *



LOL ! ! ! ! ! On work time ? Damm must be nice...


----------



## Forgiven 63

You sould get some Taco's ! ! ! I know thats allways nice...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 3 2008, 03:29 PM~12048601
> *LOL ! ! ! ! !    On work time ?  Damm  must be nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: 

im out here in that white van too. got the brothers all paranoid thinking im DEA.....


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2008, 04:56 PM~12048306
> *whats wrong with them?
> *


When I plug them in the blinker light stays on in the dash. I need to go throught the steering column and follow the wires to te blinkers I guess. Lights are'nt working in the dash cluster either.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2008, 04:50 PM~12048859
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im out here in that white van too. got the brothers all paranoid thinking im DEA.....
> *



LOL.... In teh white Van.... When I saw it come up in front of the house, I was
Like " Must be a Cop " then you poped out ....

Bet the raza be all hno: and shit, right about now........


If you in front Jose's House, I bet his Brother was long gone before you even put the van on Park !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 3 2008, 03:31 PM~12048613-->
> 
> 
> 
> You sould get some Taco's ! ! !    I know thats allways nice...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i ate taco chanos for lunch right here off of Jefferson. estilo jalisco... they go hard !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 03:51 PM~12048871
> *When I plug them in the blinker light stays on in the dash. I need to go throught the steering column and follow the wires to te blinkers I guess. Lights are'nt working in the dash cluster either.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you got a bad ground somewhere. like you said, trace the wire harness and see where the problem is. if you wires are as bad as mine you're gonna be there for a while. over the years previous owners rigged al types of wires on my 68.... its a freaking maze under the dash. dont know how the car has managed to not catch fire.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 3 2008, 03:54 PM~12048909
> *LOL.... In teh white Van.... When I saw it come up in front of the house, I was
> Like " Must be a Cop "  then you poped out ....
> 
> Bet the raza be all  hno: and shit,  right about now........
> If you in front Jose's House, I bet his Brother was long gone before you even put the van on Park !
> *


i knew i saw somebody run off. vato jumped that 8 ft fence with a one handed leap !.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2008, 05:02 PM~12048999
> *
> i knew i saw somebody run off. vato jumped that 8 ft fence with a one handed leap !.....
> *


LOL.......... Yup, thats him.....


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2008, 06:02 PM~12048999
> *i ate taco chanos for lunch right here off of Jefferson. estilo jalisco... they go hard !
> sounds like you got a bad ground somewhere. like you said, trace the wire harness and see where the problem is. if you wires are as bad as mine you're gonna be there for a while. over the years previous owners rigged al types of wires on my 68.... its a freaking maze under the dash. dont know how the car has managed to not catch fire.....
> i knew i saw somebody run off. vato jumped that 8 ft fence with a one handed leap !.....
> *


Same here, quite the rats nest under the dash. :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 3 2008, 04:18 PM~12049178
> *Same here, quite the rats nest under the dash. :uh:
> *


X2 .....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

booster and MC bolted up.....










I have to order a bracket to mount the entire unit to my firewall, so It'll take a few days before it goes on.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 08:21 AM~12055147
> *booster and MC bolted up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to order a bracket to mount the entire unit to my firewall, so It'll take a few days before it goes on.
> *



summit sells them chrome plated for like $9 ....

D-chessey on here would sell them too...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 07:42 AM~12055225
> *summit sells them chrome plated for like $9 ....
> 
> D-chessey on here would sell them too...
> *


already ordered it from JEGS last night


----------



## daniels67

WOW :0 
i have just read all 193 pages 
it took me two full days of work time
really a inspiration to keep at it
ride looks sweet to


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by daniels67_@Nov 4 2008, 11:33 PM~12065542
> *WOW :0
> i have just read all 193 pages
> it took me two full days of work time
> really a inspiration to keep at it
> ride looks sweet to
> *


Thanks homie for taking the time out to follow up on the thread. It's been crazy... 

Dont ever give up regardless of what people throw your way.


----------



## Loco 61

U Still Sick?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2008, 08:04 AM~12067904
> *U Still Sick?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:21 AM~12055147
> *booster and MC bolted up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to order a bracket to mount the entire unit to my firewall, so It'll take a few days before it goes on.
> *


I just got a chubby :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 AM~12067944
> *:yessad:
> *


me To N I Still Hav To Work :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2008, 08:51 AM~12068251
> *me To N I Still Hav To Work :angry:
> *


so do i.... Sending a bunch of emails. Getting a report ready too.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

.... doing it from home though.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 5 2008, 09:53 AM~12068273-->
> 
> 
> 
> so do i.... Sending a bunch of emails. Getting a report ready too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 AM~12068276
> *.... doing it from home though.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

What color are you repainting it?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

same color... just better body work


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 02:02 PM~12070484
> *same color... just better body work
> *


wut was that fos name paydos


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2008, 01:31 PM~12070795
> *wut was that fos name paydos
> *


something like that......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 03:12 PM~12071150
> *something like that......
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 03:02 PM~12070484
> *same color... just better body work
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice




----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 02:02 PM~12070484
> *same color... just better body work
> *


 :0 que onda primo, so you repainting the car?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Q-vo Carlos.....yeah bro i'm shopping around to see where i can get it redone..


My power booster brackets cames in today.


----------



## sixty7imp

orale bro good luck on the search, hay si encuentras un buen painter let me know i been want to paint the 67. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 6 2008, 02:43 PM~12080924
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


take it to your homie duez


----------



## LaidbackLuis

orale :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 02:02 PM~12070484
> *same color... just better body work
> *


I'm glad the 68 is getting proper treatment after i read about what happened with the painter :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 01:45 PM~12080951
> *take it to your homie duez
> *


 :cheesy:

I dont think I can afford him. Dudes work is expensive.....in MANY ways...

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2008, 02:55 PM~12081044
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I dont think I can afford him. Dudes work is expensive.....in MANY ways...
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: that was inside joke to elmonte74 cuz he is always raggin on him


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 01:46 PM~12080965
> *I'm glad the 68 is getting proper treatment after i read about what happened with the painter :angry:
> *


tell me about it..... live and learn.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2008, 02:57 PM~12081064
> *tell me about it..... live and learn.
> *


Shit I tell you one thing, i have alot of respect for you because I dont know how I would of reacted when I went to pick it up


----------



## sixty7imp

Take you time in your search and always check out rides they painted before.  I would take the 67 back to the dude that painted it the first time, but he double the price. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 01:57 PM~12081057
> *:cheesy: that was inside joke to elmonte74 cuz he is always raggin on him
> *


:roflmao:

the homie Beto is cool peeps. Had my back and offered to help during that whole ordeal.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 01:59 PM~12081071
> *Shit I tell you one thing, i have alot of respect for you because I dont know how I would of reacted when I went to pick it up
> *


it wasnt easy at all. I almost lost it, but he wasnt worth my time and trouble. Like they say what goes around comes around. He went into hiding after that.... If i'm not mistaken he said he "stopped painting".... That's enough for me to be happy. I hope he gets his shit together though. Wish him and his family the best..... 



> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 6 2008, 02:00 PM~12081093
> *Take you time in your search and always check out rides they painted before.  I would take the 67 back to the dude that painted it the first time, but he double the price. :thumbsdown:
> *


damn.....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 01:45 PM~12080951
> *take it to your homie duez
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2008, 03:07 PM~12081150
> *
> *



This time around will there be patterns ?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 6 2008, 03:02 PM~12081109-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> the homie Beto is cool peeps. Had my back and offered to help during that whole ordeal.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea Beto is good people :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 6 2008, 03:07 PM~12081150
> *it wasnt easy at all. I almost lost it, but he wasnt worth my time and trouble. Like they say what goes around comes around. He went into hiding after that.... If i'm not mistaken he said he "stopped painting".... That's enough for me to be happy. I hope he gets his shit together though. Wish him and his family the best.....
> damn.....
> *


Yea man everything happens for a reason...wish i could help but moving in a week to florida...

engine compartment looks good as hell...CHINEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Nov 6 2008, 02:53 PM~12081535-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 6 2008, 02:54 PM~12081546
> *This time around will there be patterns ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 02:57 PM~12081574
> *Yea Beto is good people :biggrin:
> Yea man everything happens for a reason...wish i could help but moving in a week to florida...
> 
> engine compartment looks good as hell...CHINEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


thx....

found a better job in Florida?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2008, 04:37 PM~12081921
> *
> :nosad:
> 
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2008, 04:37 PM~12081921
> *:werd:
> :nosad:
> thx....
> 
> found a better job in Florida?
> *


kinda, going to be a good learning experience as ill be doing alot of airbrushing and custom paint on motorcycles...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 6 2008, 04:37 PM~12081921-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 05:07 PM~12082184
> *
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 6 2008, 04:07 PM~12082184-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pinstripe and leafing :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 04:12 PM~12082245
> *kinda, going to be a good learning experience as ill be doing alot of airbrushing and custom paint on motorcycles...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats bro !..... im sure you'll succeed :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 04:17 PM~12082285
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 06:12 PM~12082245
> *kinda, going to be a good learning experience as ill be doing alot of airbrushing and custom paint on motorcycles...
> *


where in fl are you moving too??


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 6 2008, 05:38 PM~12082485-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats bro !..... im sure you'll succeed :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracias homie! was either Florida or Dallas but just couldnt find nothing in D Town
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 09:54 PM~12085061
> *where in fl are you moving too??
> *


Ft. Myers/Cape Coral Area


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced

Looks good. Are you using "TALL" valve covers? Thats what I ran on my 350 and was wondering if I would have enough room for the booster.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 7 2008, 04:24 PM~12093050
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweetttttttttttttttttt up grade


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 7 2008, 05:54 PM~12093267
> *Looks good. Are you using "TALL" valve covers? Thats what I ran on my 350 and was wondering if I would have enough room for the booster.
> *


Whats up Scott... No i'm using regular deck covers... You could still use tall covers with a 7" booster



> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 7 2008, 06:20 PM~12093443
> *:0 sweetttttttttttttttttt up grade
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 7 2008, 05:54 PM~12093267
> *Looks good. Are you using "TALL" valve covers? Thats what I ran on my 350 and was wondering if I would have enough room for the booster.
> *



Here's how much room I have Scott....


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 8 2008, 10:42 AM~12098592
> *Here's how much room I have Scott....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 7 2008, 05:24 PM~12093050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad ass homie the 68`s coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Some skirts would set it off..... *


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2008, 09:02 AM~12104123
> *Some skirts would set it off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Nov 9 2008, 09:23 AM~12104163
> *:thumbsup:
> *


up early


----------



## scrapin82regal

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2008, 10:02 AM~12104123
> *Some skirts would set it off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 801Rider

Skirts = :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 8 2008, 10:42 AM~12098592-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how much room I have Scott....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 9 2008, 08:02 AM~12104123
> *Some skirts would set it off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD *''SIN''*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Nov 10 2008, 10:15 AM~12111776-->
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts = :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO68RAG_@Nov 10 2008, 11:36 AM~12112482
> *LOOKS GOOD ''SIN''
> *


Thanks Big Homie......


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Sin... ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i picked up the trim plate that goes on the top part of the trunk on ebay last night. Its a "viynl top trim" but i think it would look alright just like that.....

Opinions??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 10 2008, 01:01 PM~12112728
> *i picked up the trim plate that goes on the top part of the trunk on ebay last night. Its a "viynl top trim" but i think it would look alright just like that.....
> 
> Opinions??
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 12:05 PM~12112765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ey Alex where's that place you and Skim find parts at?.....i'm off tomorrow and wanted to hit it up....... still havent found the wheel well trim.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 8 2008, 01:42 PM~12098592
> *Here's how much room I have Scott....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out niice homie


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 10 2008, 01:11 PM~12112801
> *Ey Alex where's that place you and Skim find parts at?.....i'm off tomorrow and wanted to hit it up....... still havent found the wheel well trim.
> *


http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?pa...~Z5Z5Z50000136f


----------



## LaidbackLuis

lol, i meant to say "i havent been able to find trim that I CAN AFFORD right now".


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12112906
> *lol, i meant to say "i havent been able to find trim that I CAN AFFORD right now".
> *


Damn at that price I would just shave it :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 10 2008, 01:24 PM~12112906
> *lol, i meant to say "i havent been able to find trim that I CAN AFFORD right now".
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2008, 09:02 AM~12104123
> *Some skirts would set it off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never been a fan of skirts

but they would look slick on your ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2008, 09:02 AM~12104123
> *Some skirts would set it off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES THEY WOULD :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 8 2008, 12:42 PM~12098592
> *Here's how much room I have Scott....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the info. Nice pic by the way......SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2008, 05:02 PM~12104123
> *Some skirts would set it off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ilove 69 fastbacks! keep on postin, really like ur built up


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Nov 13 2008, 10:29 AM~12144604-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Nice pic by the way......SHOW OFF :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 13 2008, 02:32 PM~12146975
> *Ilove 69 fastbacks! keep on postin, really like ur built up
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Small update that will make a big difference. Ever since I've had the car, th cylinders "T" off in front of the motor :uh: . Not only that, but the hoses that "T" off to each cylinder are two different lengths. So when I hit the front, it raises and drops unevenly.









So I hit up Irving Customs today and the homies Ceasar hooked it up with a 15ft #8, some fittings and a Y-Block...

















Much better !... Just have to route the alternator wires behind the block. 









Unfortunately I'm missing a fitting so i wasn't able to finish the setup. I'll scoop that up tomorrow and be ready to roll this weekend


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 13 2008, 05:41 PM~12149262
> *Small update that will make a big difference. Ever since I've had the car, th cylinders "T" off in front of the motor :uh: . Not only that, but the hoses that "T" off to each cylinder are two different lengths. So when I hit the front, it raises and drops unevenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hit up Irving Customs today and the homies Ceasar hooked it up with a 15ft #8, some fittings and a Y-Block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better !... Just have to route the alternator wires behind the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm missing a fitting so i wasn't able to finish the setup. I'll scoop that up tomorrow and be ready to roll this weekend
> *


----------



## Mannytercero

i got this 68 impala fastback for sale new interior,carb,intake,valve covers,body straight, complete car has a 307 2speed powerglide cars in bakersfield cali (661)900-1064 jose price dropped to 5,500 but it has chrome rims now


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Cool homie....

Wanna sell me the fender trim ??? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

The trunk piece came in today from canada. Gotta get it polished.

I think it'll give the ass end some character....


----------



## 801Rider

:0 I don't think I've ever seen that trim before :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 14 2008, 08:52 PM~12160283
> *The trunk piece came in today from canada. Gotta get it polished.
> 
> I think it'll give the ass end some character....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Nov 15 2008, 09:01 AM~12163953-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I don't think I've ever seen that trim before :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually off a vinyl top fastback.... Here's my homie Beto's 68. He's got the full trim, minus the vinyl. I dont wanna add the trim that wraps around the roof line though. Just the trunk plate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Nov 15 2008, 09:18 AM~12164008
> *:yes:  :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 14 2008, 07:52 PM~12160283
> *The trunk piece came in today from canada. Gotta get it polished.
> 
> I think it'll give the ass end some character....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Threw on a COOLFLEX radiator hose:









And then I built up the courage to drill the holes on my trunk lid to install the trim... I hate drillin holes in painted surfaces hno:

Test Fit, Measured and Marked holes:

























Got out the drill:









NO TURNING BACK NOW:










Didn't get to finish, but I'll post pics when done....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 18 2008, 10:18 PM~12196050
> *
> 
> NO TURNING BACK NOW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get to finish, but I'll post pics when done....
> *


You Done Messed UP... :0 J/K Luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2008, 09:27 PM~12196147
> *You Done Messed UP... :0  J/K Luis
> *


damn what did i do :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 18 2008, 09:28 PM~12196160
> *damn what did i do :banghead:
> *


its gonna look cool :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

car looks really good love that blue homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 gonna look clean luis


----------



## 67juiced

The motor looks so much better with the hoses and wire out of the way :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Nov 18 2008, 09:43 PM~12196348-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro. Any good offers on your ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 10:02 PM~12196571
> *its gonna look cool :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not as cool as your chopper on training wheels ! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Supaf|y in the [email protected] 18 2008, 10:17 PM~12196740
> *car looks really good love that blue homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Nov 19 2008, 02:09 AM~12198670
> *:0 gonna look clean luis
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q-vo homie..... The other day i had 3 burritos from Allsups...damn they go hard.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Nov 19 2008, 06:39 AM~12199058
> *The motor looks so much better with the hoses and wire out of the way :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Scott. If you notice, i also tucked the headlight harness behind the inner fender.....


----------



## Coca Pearl

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 19 2008, 07:41 AM~12199190
> *:wave:
> *


when are you coming up to Dallas bro?


----------



## emhomie626

LOOKS GOOD SIN!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Nov 19 2008, 09:07 AM~12199594
> *LOOKS GOOD SIN!
> *


Gracias carnal


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 06:32 AM~12199156
> *thanks bro. Any good offers on your ride?
> *


Nope, but I aint trippin, hopefully paint and interior will be done this winter/spring


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 19 2008, 09:44 AM~12199881
> *Nope, but I aint trippin, hopefully paint and interior will be done this winter/spring
> *


you going with blue interior?.....


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 08:32 AM~12199156
> *Thanks Scott. If you notice, i also tucked the headlight harness behind the inner fender.....
> *


All about the details :biggrin: Looking good


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 09:39 AM~12199421
> *when are you coming up to Dallas bro?
> *


I WAS THERE FOR HOPTOBER FEST FOR A SHORT TIME, BUT SHOULD BE THERE SOMETIME THIS MONTH OR NEXT.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 19 2008, 01:26 PM~12201694
> *I WAS THERE FOR HOPTOBER FEST FOR A SHORT TIME, BUT SHOULD BE THERE SOMETIME THIS MONTH OR NEXT.........
> *




bout to bounce early from work to finish up the trunk... weather is too good to be stuck inside


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 19 2008, 02:26 PM~12201694
> *I WAS THERE FOR HOPTOBER FEST FOR A SHORT TIME, BUT SHOULD BE THERE SOMETIME THIS MONTH OR NEXT.........
> *



I was in h-town last week for work..... Man, that a Big City ! and I only got to see
the south side out... " by the airport "


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 19 2008, 03:25 PM~12202135
> *I was in h-town last week for work.....  Man, that a Big City !  and I only got to see
> the south side out...  " by the airport "
> *


Your Right H-Town Is Big... Take U 5 Hours To Get From The Southside To The NorthSide... :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2008, 02:29 PM~12202151
> *Your Right H-Town Is Big... Take U 5 Hours To Get From The Southside To The NorthSide... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Finished quicker than expected:


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 02:36 PM~12202196
> *Finished quicker than expected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice






















































'cept for them flags... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 19 2008, 03:41 PM~12202744
> *'cept for them flags... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: knew that one was coming.....


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 04:49 PM~12203327
> *:roflmao: knew that one was coming.....
> *


sorry, gotta hate the Cowboys every chance I get... on the real though, car looks awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 02:45 PM~12201826
> *
> 
> bout to bounce early from work to finish up the trunk... weather is too good to be stuck inside
> *


X2......  I FINISHED UP MOST OF THE WORK I WAS ABLE TO DO. HAD TO SEND IT TO THE SHOP THEN GET BACK ON IT WHEN IT COMES BACK HOME. THEN ON TO THE NEXT.......


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 19 2008, 03:25 PM~12202135
> *I was in h-town last week for work.....  Man, that a Big City !  and I only got to see
> the south side out...  " by the airport "
> *


 :yessad: 

YOU PASSED BY MY PLACE WHEN YOU COME IN TO HOUSTON....


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 19 2008, 04:41 PM~12202744
> *looks nice
> *


X2........ :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 19 2008, 04:41 PM~12202744
> *looks nice
> 'cept for them flags... :biggrin:
> *





X 2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 19 2008, 07:29 PM~12204790
> *X 2
> *


ya la regaste primo......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 07:32 AM~12199156
> *Q-vo homie..... The other day i had 3 burritos from Allsups...damn they go hard.
> *


That they do wether their cold or fresh out of the oven :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 02:36 PM~12202196
> *Finished quicker than expected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean homie :cheesy: just take them flags off


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2008, 03:29 PM~12202151
> *Your Right H-Town Is Big... Take U 5 Hours To Get From The Southside To The NorthSide... :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 01:36 PM~12202196
> *Finished quicker than expected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD SIN


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 03:36 PM~12202196
> *Finished quicker than expected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT U SOME GATOR FLAGGS TO REPLACE THOSE COWGIRL FLAGGS.......U KNOW TEXAS IS PLAYING THE GATORS FOR THE NATIONAL TITLE


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 19 2008, 08:53 AM~12199936-->
> 
> 
> 
> you going with blue interior?.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 19 2008, 01:36 PM~12202196
> *Finished quicker than expected:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2008, 03:29 PM~12202151
> *Your Right H-Town Is Big... Take U 5 Hours To Get From The Southside To The NorthSide... :uh:
> *



:uh: I dont know about all that !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 20 2008, 08:45 AM~12208741
> *:uh:  I dont know about all that !
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 07:32 AM~12208700
> *I GOT U SOME GATOR FLAGGS TO REPLACE THOSE COWGIRL FLAGGS.......U KNOW TEXAS IS PLAYING THE GATORS FOR THE NATIONAL TITLE
> *


thats gonna be a bad ass game...




i'll fly my Dallas flags with pride though... :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 10:07 AM~12209193
> *thats gonna be a bad ass game...
> i'll fly my Dallas flags with pride though... :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: JUST LETS ME KNOW..I WANT TO SEE HOW MUCH HELL U CATCH FOR HAVING THEM...I DON;T SEE ALOT OF TEXAS FANS IN JACKSONVILLE...BUT I THINK TEXAS TECH WILL BE A BETTER MATCH UP..TO BAD THE SOONERS ARE GONNA WIN :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69

esta quedando chingona la ranfla homie uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 09:21 AM~12209278
> *I THINK TEXAS TECH WILL BE A BETTER MATCH UP..TO BAD THE SOONERS ARE GONNA WIN :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 10:45 AM~12209451
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## grandson

looks good man is that a factory piece below the rear window never seen that before .... congrats on 200 pages too


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by eseoso69+Nov 20 2008, 09:37 AM~12209390-->
> 
> 
> 
> esta quedando chingona la ranfla homie uffin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias carnal.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grandson_@Nov 20 2008, 10:32 AM~12209788
> *looks good man is that a factory piece below the rear window never seen that before .... congrats on 200 pages too
> *


yeah its a factory piece, but typically found on vinyl top fastbacks.... I dont like the vinyl tops, but i'm a fan of this particular trim piece. It gives the rear some shine.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 09:38 AM~12209841
> *gracias carnal.
> yeah its a factory piece, but typically found on vinyl top fastbacks.... I dont like the vinyl tops, but i'm a fan of this particular trim piece. It gives the rear some shine.
> *


So how many guys have complimented you so far on your rear end :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 20 2008, 02:29 PM~12211717
> *So how many guys have complimented you so far on your rear end :0 :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

ass looking so good i might have to change its name to TraviesA 68'


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 04:31 PM~12212314
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ass looking so good i might have to change its name to TraviesA 68'
> *



:0


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 02:31 PM~12212314
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ass looking so good i might have to change its name to TraviesA 68'
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 11:30 AM~12209779
> *
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

BUMP!!!!


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 20 2008, 04:31 PM~12212314
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ass looking so good i might have to change its name to TraviesA 68'
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT any updates luis :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 4 2008, 04:31 PM~12336971-->
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaah man you brought the thread back to life.... :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Dec 6 2008, 02:19 AM~12351636
> *TTT any updates luis :cheesy:
> *


Nothing major since the trunk piece... 

I'm rolling with some buddies to a little show and shine today. I'll post pics later today...

How've you been by the way Beto?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

...oh yeah, got my side trim. Waiting on the clip set before I put them on. Unfortunately it'll involve me drilling holes hno:

Mocked up:


----------



## 67juiced

:0 ...Sweet


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 6 2008, 11:59 AM~12352987
> *:0 ...Sweet
> *



Sup homie...


Pics from earlier:

























My favorite :


----------



## DALLAS-G

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 6 2008, 12:22 PM~12352788-->
> 
> 
> 
> aaah man you brought the thread back to life.... :roflmao:
> Nothing major since the trunk piece...
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:24 PM~12352798
> *...oh yeah, got my side trim. Waiting on the clip set before I put them on. Unfortunately it'll involve me drilling holes hno:
> 
> Mocked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 6 2008, 06:03 PM~12354414
> *Sup homie...
> Pics from earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 6 2008, 01:24 PM~12352798
> *...oh yeah, got my side trim. Waiting on the clip set before I put them on. Unfortunately it'll involve me drilling holes hno:
> 
> Mocked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That shouldn't be a problem, just cut it with a torch :biggrin: 

Looking Good Bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Dec 6 2008, 06:18 PM~12354826-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up G ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 6 2008, 06:18 PM~12354828
> *:biggrin:
> DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha.... yes sir
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 6 2008, 06:23 PM~12354855
> *That shouldn't be a problem, just cut it with a torch :biggrin:
> 
> Looking Good Bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nah I was thinking about a Plasma cutter :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 6 2008, 10:22 AM~12352788
> *Nothing major since the trunk piece...
> 
> I'm rolling with some buddies to a little show and shine today. I'll post pics later today...
> 
> How've you been by the way Beto?
> *


Been good ese doing some minor work to monte


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Picked up a pair of pick up shocks from NAPA. 

Part Number RR 94073  

Shock Compressed Length : 16.375"
Shock Extended Length : 26.75"
Shock Travel Length : 10.375"

Will be able to lay and lock just as if I didn't have em :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2008, 03:42 PM~12371131
> *Picked up a pair of pick up shocks from NAPA.
> 
> Part Number RR 94073
> 
> Shock Compressed Length : 16.375"
> Shock Extended Length : 26.75"
> Shock Travel Length : 10.375"
> 
> Will be able to lay and lock just as if I didn't have em  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 8 2008, 06:43 PM~12371664
> *:0
> *


* DAMN WHAT A DIFFERENCE !!!!!...... * :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 

*Drove it around some bumpy streets and the rear end is solid stiff. Didn't compromise driveability at all. *










*Still drops just as low. This was my fear. Lock ups nice too. * 










*Best $60 spent so far.*


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12372968
> * DAMN WHAT A DIFFERENCE !!!!!......   :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> Drove it around some bumpy streets and the rear end is solid stiff. Didn't compromise driveability at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still drops just as low. This was my fear. Lock ups nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best $60 spent so far.
> *


I hear you on that. Gotta stabalize that ass!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2008, 06:39 PM~12372968
> * DAMN WHAT A DIFFERENCE !!!!!......   :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> Drove it around some bumpy streets and the rear end is solid stiff. Didn't compromise driveability at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still drops just as low. This was my fear. Lock ups nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best $60 spent so far.
> *


sounds good homie


----------



## 68caprice

WHAT'S UP D-TOWN DOES ANY BODY CRUISE ON FRI. NIGHTS.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65+Dec 8 2008, 09:04 PM~12373293-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on that. Gotta stabalize that ass!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yup... You missed out on some good weather this past sat bro. We saved you that 12 pack :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Dec 8 2008, 09:31 PM~12373618
> *sounds good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx Beto
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68caprice_@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12373765
> *WHAT'S UP D-TOWN DOES ANY BODY CRUISE ON FRI. NIGHTS.
> *


Not really but we should....


----------



## 68caprice

I'LL BE IN BEDFORD AND ARLINGTON FRI. AND SAT. MAYBE I'LL SEE LAYITLOW STARS CRUISIN.


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Dec 8 2008, 11:03 PM~12373988
> *I'LL BE IN BEDFORD AND ARLINGTON FRI. AND SAT. MAYBE I'LL SEE LAYITLOW STARS CRUISIN.
> *



sup homie, say gime me a call


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 6 2008, 11:24 AM~12352798
> *...oh yeah, got my side trim. Waiting on the clip set before I put them on. Unfortunately it'll involve me drilling holes hno:
> 
> Mocked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

Looks bad ass Sin :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

any updates luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice+Dec 8 2008, 10:03 PM~12373988-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL BE IN BEDFORD AND ARLINGTON FRI. AND SAT. MAYBE I'LL SEE LAYITLOW STARS CRUISIN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're here sunday, there is a toy drive in dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 01:15 PM~12400764
> *sup homie, say gime me a call
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Carlos. Hows the 67' ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 01:33 PM~12400923
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered your call yesterday homie. I could hear you on the other line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 07:08 PM~12404001
> *Looks bad ass Sin  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Dec 11 2008, 07:12 PM~12404033
> *any updates luis
> *


Nothing yet..


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2008, 04:42 PM~12371131
> *Picked up a pair of pick up shocks from NAPA.
> 
> Part Number RR 94073
> 
> Shock Compressed Length : 16.375"
> Shock Extended Length : 26.75"
> Shock Travel Length : 10.375"
> 
> Will be able to lay and lock just as if I didn't have em  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 68caprice

WHAT UP SIN 7 I'M IN ARLINGTON IT'S BAD HAVIN A GOOD TIME.I HAV TO BE BACK IN HEREFORD SUNDAY 4 THE COMPANYS X-MAS PARTY.BONUS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Dec 12 2008, 12:51 PM~12412134
> *WHAT UP SIN 7 I'M IN ARLINGTON IT'S BAD HAVIN A GOOD TIME.I HAV TO BE BACK IN HEREFORD SUNDAY 4 THE COMPANYS  X-MAS PARTY.BONUS TIME :biggrin:
> *


damn to bad you cant kick it one more day. Its gonna get good on sunday.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 12 2008, 12:47 PM~12413047
> *damn to bad you cant kick it one more day. Its gonna get good on sunday.
> *


 :0


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 12 2008, 02:47 PM~12413047
> *damn to bad you cant kick it one more day. Its gonna get good on sunday.
> *


NEXT TIME HOMIE. I'LL BRING MY RIDE.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Dec 13 2008, 04:12 PM~12422408
> *NEXT TIME HOMIE. I'LL BRING MY RIDE.
> *


 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

Yo SIN, You get those parts my boy KANSASFULL sent ya?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 14 2008, 12:49 AM~12424952
> *Yo SIN, You get those parts my boy KANSASFULL sent ya?
> *


:yes: 

Trim came in.... All 6 pieces are FLAWLESS


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2008, 09:01 AM~12425870
> *:yes:
> 
> Trim came in.... All 6 pieces are FLAWLESS
> *


Thats cool, Good to see something our way helped ya out. I love the build keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

so what did u do today sin :scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 14 2008, 07:46 PM~12429270
> *so what did u do today sin :scrutinize:
> *


besides breaking a shock bolt and goin up on a curb doing 20 mph scaring the hell out of you and my brother?.....oh not much. Thats normal for Travieso. :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2008, 06:37 PM~12429686
> *besides breaking a shock bolt and goin up on a curb doing 20 mph scaring the hell out of you and my brother?.....oh not much. Thats normal for Travieso. :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 14 2008, 09:12 PM~12430087
> *:roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0
> *


it was crazy Beto.... I'm still trippin out..... hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2008, 07:13 PM~12430095
> *it was crazy Beto.... I'm still trippin out..... hno:
> *


 :0 i bet it was :0 shit thursday i had to tow my jefes 57 GMC with the monte and all the way the chain kept banging on my back bumper and i thought my bumper had damage on it and it didn't but i'm still trippin lol


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2008, 09:37 PM~12429686
> *besides breaking a shock bolt and goin up on a curb doing 20 mph scaring the hell out of you and my brother?.....oh not much. Thats normal for Travieso. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2008, 10:34 PM~12431036
> *:0  hno:
> *


Q-vo David.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2008, 11:37 PM~12431075
> *Q-vo David.....
> 
> 
> *



chilling .....  

looks like she dont let back, do she ! ? !


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 14 2008, 07:37 PM~12429686
> *besides breaking a shock bolt and goin up on a curb doing 20 mph scaring the hell out of you and my brother?.....oh not much. Thats normal for Travieso. :roflmao:
> *


You have the evil Herbie :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2008, 10:39 PM~12372968
> * DAMN WHAT A DIFFERENCE !!!!!......   :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> Drove it around some bumpy streets and the rear end is solid stiff. Didn't compromise driveability at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still drops just as low. This was my fear. Lock ups nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best $60 spent so far.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

2 Members: --JUICE--, Sin7

pinche sin drving the 68 like the dukes of hazzard :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 15 2008, 10:46 AM~12433829
> *2 Members: --JUICE--, Sin7
> 
> pinche sin drving the 68 like the dukes of hazzard :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :roflmao:

RIDE OR DIE !!!!!......


you wanna tell your side of how it went down?? :roflmao: i just remember us all looking at each other like "wtf".... dude you were pale !....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 15 2008, 01:04 PM~12434425
> *you wanna tell your side of how it went down?? :roflmao: i just remember us all looking at each other like "wtf".... dude you were pale ! ....
> *



:roflmao: for some reason , I can picture this whole thing in my head perfect !

I bet David shit his pants ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 15 2008, 12:21 PM~12434573
> *:roflmao:  for some reason , I can picture this whole thing in my head perfect !
> 
> I bet David shit his pants ! ! ! !
> *


:roflmao:

yeah man i looked at him in the back seat and his bottom lip was shaking !......i


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 15 2008, 01:43 PM~12434768
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yeah man i looked at him in the back seat and his bottom lip was shaking !......i
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** said _*" his lip was shaking ! ! ! "*_


----------



## --JUICE--

forget ur brother i was on the front lookin at the back of an 85 olds next thing i know sin driving on the medium


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 15 2008, 03:11 PM~12435965
> *forget ur brother i was on the front lookin at the back of an 85 olds next thing i know sin driving on the medium
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 15 2008, 04:11 PM~12435965
> *forget ur brother i was on the front lookin at the back of an 85 olds next thing i know sin driving on the medium
> *



HUGOS FACE WENT LIKE THIS ............   - :| :wow: - hno:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

whats up sin homie got any pics from yesterday?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 15 2008, 03:37 PM~12436133-->
> 
> 
> 
> HUGOS FACE WENT LIKE THIS  ............      -  :|  :wow:  -  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S EXACTLY HOW IT WENT... All of those faces in less than 2 seconds !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Dec 15 2008, 04:05 PM~12436386
> *whats up sin homie got any pics from yesterday?
> *


Nah homie I didn't have my camera on me...


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 15 2008, 03:09 PM~12436426
> *THAT'S EXACTLY HOW IT WENT... All of those faces in less than 2 seconds !!
> Nah homie I didn't have my camera on me...
> *


thats funny all thoughs faces in 2 seconds, is it cold in tejas cause albuquerque is snowing


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Dec 15 2008, 04:14 PM~12436484
> *thats funny all thoughs faces in 2 seconds, is it cold in tejas cause albuquerque is snowing
> *


its mid 30's right now homie...

How much snow are you guys getting? I remember driving to Albuquerque while it was snowing... SCARY


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 15 2008, 05:09 PM~12436426
> *THAT'S EXACTLY HOW IT WENT... All of those faces in less than 2 seconds !!
> 
> *



I belive you ! ! ! LOL . . arent classics fun to drive ! :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

WHATS UP SIN 7 I FOUND OUT THAT MY BROTHER LIVES OF GARLAN RD PRETTY CLOSE TO WHERE THE CRUISE ENDED.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

This was last december when i went out to Albuquerque... 











































THIS IS ALL I COULD SEE FOR 8 HOURS DOING 20 MPH


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 15 2008, 04:19 PM~12436537-->
> 
> 
> 
> I belive you ! ! !    LOL . .  arent classics fun to drive !  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One minute you're cruising slow and low, and the next your on the side of the road pissing your pants :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68caprice_@Dec 15 2008, 04:20 PM~12436545
> *WHATS UP SIN 7 I FOUND OUT THAT MY BROTHER LIVES OF GARLAN RD PRETTY CLOSE TO WHERE THE CRUISE ENDED.
> *


Yeah homie that's real close...


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 15 2008, 03:24 PM~12436574
> *This was last december when i went out to Albuquerque...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ALL I COULD SEE FOR 8 HOURS DOING 20 MPH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya we are supposed to get a few inches its supposed to snow till wednesday, ya i read the whole thread thats fucked up what happend with your painter i would have ended up back in the bote' for that shit missing peices and shit thats not cool


----------



## sixty7imp

Que onda primo, so cuando pintas el travieso?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Dec 15 2008, 04:38 PM~12436753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya we are supposed to get a few inches its supposed to snow till wednesday, ya i read the whole thread thats fucked up what happend with your painter i would have ended up back in the bote' for that shit missing peices and shit thats not cool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit happens. It's all good though. I've moved on. Damn if it snows not stop till wednesday it might be more than a few inches..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty7imp_@Dec 15 2008, 04:45 PM~12436819
> *Que onda primo, so cuando pintas el travieso?
> *


Ya no tarda....


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 15 2008, 04:25 PM~12436596
> *One minute you're cruising slow and low, and the next your on the side of the road pissing your pants  :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEA I WAS ROLLIN DOWN LOOP 12 FRIDAY NIGHT AND MY PASSENGER FRONT KNOCK OFF CAME OFF, I was lucky the tire stayed on enuff for me to pull over........ hno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 15 2008, 01:37 PM~12436133
> *HUGOS FACE WENT LIKE THIS  ............      -  :|  :wow:  -  hno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hugo I found out why the brakes went out on sunday... When the shock stud broke, it caused for the shock to pin the brake line against the drum. It cuased a small crack in the line. That's why I lost pressure. I opened up the master cylinder and the rear port was EMPTY. All the fluid was being dumped at the out of that small crack in the line hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 03:56 PM~12446568
> *Hugo I found out why the brakes went out on sunday... When the shock stud broke, it caused for the shock to pin the brake line against the drum. It cuased a small crack in the line. That's why I lost pressure. I opened up the master cylinder and the rear port was EMPTY. All the fluid was being dumped at the out of that small crack in the line hno:
> *



:uh: ***** you got sum luck ! ! bet you got the tow truck on speed dial


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:02 PM~12446628
> *:uh:  ***** you got sum luck ! !    bet you got the tow truck on speed dial
> *


:yes:

WYLIE TOWING... _"Where we tow your Cursed Impalas"_












Seriously though, I do have some luck man... The more shit Travieso puts me through, the more attached I get.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 03:56 PM~12446568
> *Hugo I found out why the brakes went out on sunday... When the shock stud broke, it caused for the shock to pin the brake line against the drum. It cuased a small crack in the line. That's why I lost pressure. I opened up the master cylinder and the rear port was EMPTY. All the fluid was being dumped at the out of that small crack in the line hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 03:07 PM~12446665
> *:0
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 04:05 PM~12446650
> *:yes:
> 
> WYLIE TOWING... "Where we tow your Cursed Impalas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I do have some luck man... The more shit Travieso puts me through, the more attached I get.
> *



your like them chicks que... " lo mas que te pegan - lo mas que lo quiere's "


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 04:05 PM~12446650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey your by the hobby loby ! and big lots ! ! !


I went to that book store right next door 4 lunch today !

got Jacob sum kids book's ..........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:17 PM~12446765
> *your like them chicks que... " lo mas que te pegan - lo mas que lo quiere's "
> *


:uh:



> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:20 PM~12446793
> *
> 
> got Jacob sum kids book's  ..........
> *



 ... "you aint gotta fake the funk to kick it"... You know the books are for you homie :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 16 2008, 04:33 PM~12446914-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know them Bishs that love to get hit... make them feel like they man loves them ! ! !
> 
> 
> Or did you not ever have a girl from the hood with 2 kids and tatt of another ***** name on on her boob's ?
> 
> you know the kind of bish that before you drop her off at her house she tell's you stop n get sum happy meals 4 her kid's ! ! !
> 
> the kind that will let you rub your crank all up in down her face but gets mad when you touch her hair cuz she just got it did !
> 
> the kind of bish that will bust another gurls ass over looking at you but she
> thinks it's ok that you just let 5 of your homie run a train on her ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 04:33 PM~12446914
> * ... "you aint gotta fake the funk to kick it"... You know the books are for you homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I do love some green eggs and ham.................


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 02:56 PM~12446568
> *Hugo I found out why the brakes went out on sunday... When the shock stud broke, it caused for the shock to pin the brake line against the drum. It cuased a small crack in the line. That's why I lost pressure. I opened up the master cylinder and the rear port was EMPTY. All the fluid was being dumped at the out of that small crack in the line hno:
> *


 :angry: we gotta rub a huevo on el tevieso if that doesnt work tell him hes goin back to duez ,i bet thaty will work. :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 15 2008, 03:37 PM~12436133
> *HUGOS FACE WENT LIKE THIS  ............      -  :|  :wow:  -  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 16 2008, 04:48 PM~12447074
> *:angry: we gotta rub a huevo on el tevieso if that doesnt work tell him hes goin back to duez ,i bet thaty will work. :biggrin:
> *



Hows the 64 Hugo ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 16 2008, 03:48 PM~12447074
> * tell him hes goin back to duez ,i bet thaty will work.
> *


damn bro you aint gotta take it that far....


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:49 PM~12447089
> *Hows the 64 Hugo ?
> *


its ready to take off the frame but im not gonna do it untill we moved to the new shop next month in rowlett close to my house,the old man is sellin the shop in terrell.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 04:50 PM~12447100
> *damn bro you aint gotta take it that far....
> *



:roflmao: This ***** is insulted !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 16 2008, 04:53 PM~12447123
> *its ready to take off the frame but im not gonna do it untill we moved to the new shop next month in rowlett close to my house,the old man is sellin the shop in rowlett.
> *


  sounds kool........


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 03:50 PM~12447100
> *damn bro you aint gotta take it that far....
> *


or just put a pink bow on it like the babies when they get ojo :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:53 PM~12447124
> *:roflmao:  This ***** is insulted !
> *


:yes: That was a low blow. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 01:02 PM~12446628
> *:uh:  ***** you got sum luck ! !    bet you got the tow truck on speed dial
> *


 :0 probally know who he is and what to expect :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 16 2008, 03:56 PM~12447156
> *:0 probally know who he is and what to expect :cheesy:
> *


Wylie Towing : "Wylie Towing how can I help you"
Luis: "Billy Ray, this is Luis with the..."
Wylie Towing : "where'd that Ese car of yours leave you at this time boy"?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 01:58 PM~12447180
> *Wylie Towing : "Wylie Towing how can I help you"
> Luis: "Billy Ray, this is Luis with the..."
> Wylie Towing : "where'd that Ese car of yours leave you at this time boy"?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Dec 16 2008, 04:55 PM~12447144-->
> 
> 
> 
> or just put a pink bow on it  like the babies when they get ojo :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's RED ? ? ? if it's not I know some ****** that are doing it wrong !
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 04:58 PM~12447180
> *Wylie Towing : "Wylie Towing how can I help you"
> Luis: "Billy Ray, this is Luis with the..."
> Wylie Towing : "where'd that Ese car of yours leave you at this time boy"?
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp

que onda primo, dang bad luck con el travieso otra vez que no. Yo tambien Im putting the engine en el 67 that I got from you for now. I call you ayer, holla back! :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

SOME SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENED TO ME, BUT IT WAS THE EXHAUST PIPE THAT BURNT A HOLE THROUGH THE BACK BRAKE LINE BEFORE THE CONNECTING T. TO MAKE IT WORSE I HAD MY KIDS IN THE CAR & IT WAS HARD TO STOP THAT 68! BUT LIKE U SAID THOSE TROUBLING TIMES MAKES YOU MORE CONNECTED TO THE CAR!


----------



## Forgiven 63

remember this


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 18 2008, 02:13 PM~12466086
> *remember this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I Remember Dat


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Dec 16 2008, 04:46 PM~12447658-->
> 
> 
> 
> que onda primo, dang bad luck con el travieso otra vez que no.  Yo tambien Im putting the engine en el 67 that I got from you for now.  I call you ayer, holla back! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good talkin to you earlier bro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 05:46 PM~12448269
> *SOME SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENED TO ME, BUT IT WAS THE EXHAUST PIPE THAT BURNT A HOLE THROUGH THE BACK BRAKE LINE BEFORE THE CONNECTING T.  TO MAKE IT WORSE I HAD MY KIDS IN THE CAR & IT WAS HARD TO STOP THAT 68!  BUT LIKE U SAID THOSE TROUBLING TIMES MAKES YOU MORE CONNECTED TO THE CAR!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 18 2008, 01:13 PM~12466086
> *remember this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 18 2008, 01:16 PM~12466125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I Remember Dat
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Dec 18 2008, 01:24 PM~12466206
> *
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

My side trim clips came in today....

This will be fun hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 19 2008, 01:07 PM~12475463
> *My side trim clips came in today....
> 
> This will be fun hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 12:28 PM~12475658
> *:0
> *


Dont know where to even start Alex...

I posted this in the "paint and body" section, maybe someone can help.

____________________________________________________________________
I ordered a side trim clip set from Harmons for my 68, but it doesn't come with instructions. To make matters worse, my fenders, doors and 1/4's were filled in, so I have to drill out the exsisting holes...I'm sure with patience I can handle that. 

What I dont know, is where each of the following clips go..... I have a total of 6 trim pieces (3 per side; fender, door and quarter panel).

Here's what I have:

18 Gold Clips
18 Cap Nuts 
4 plastic clips
21 Green Clips

Any help is greatly appreciated:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 19 2008, 11:07 AM~12475463
> *My side trim clips came in today....
> 
> This will be fun hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 19 2008, 01:33 PM~12475693
> *Dont know where to even start Alex...
> 
> I posted this in the "paint and body" section, maybe someone can help.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> I ordered a side trim clip set from Harmons for my 68, but it doesn't come with instructions. To make matters worse, my fenders, doors and 1/4's were filled in, so I have to drill out the exsisting holes...I'm sure with patience I can handle that.
> 
> What I dont know, is where each of the following clips go..... I have a total of 6 trim pieces (3 per side; fender, door and quarter panel).
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> 18 Gold Clips
> 18 Cap Nuts
> 4 plastic clips
> 21 Green Clips
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you got your work cut out for ya :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Yup... This is gonna be full weekend project. Better stock up on Corona's


----------



## 67juiced

Hopefully Ill be pulling some stuff off of mine this week and sending it to the chromer. :uh: Taking forever to get past Xmas


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 19 2008, 02:33 PM~12476600
> *Hopefully Ill be pulling some stuff off of mine this week and sending it to the chromer.  :uh:  Taking forever to get past Xmas
> *


CHROME - A mans favorite color


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 19 2008, 12:33 PM~12475693
> *Dont know where to even start Alex...
> 
> I posted this in the "paint and body" section, maybe someone can help.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> I ordered a side trim clip set from Harmons for my 68, but it doesn't come with instructions. To make matters worse, my fenders, doors and 1/4's were filled in, so I have to drill out the exsisting holes...I'm sure with patience I can handle that.
> 
> What I dont know, is where each of the following clips go..... I have a total of 6 trim pieces (3 per side; fender, door and quarter panel).
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> 18 Gold Clips
> 18 Cap Nuts
> 4 plastic clips
> 21 Green Clips
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To be honest they look identical to the ones used on 63 and 64's. When I got mine I was trippin too, but really they're slotted for the stamped holes in the fenders and body panels. Some have slots and some have holes if I remember right. I installed the clips to the mouldings, then poped them on the car, they're press fit. I had factory holes to go by so I kinda knew what went where but in your case you'll be starting fresh. I think more of your worries should be making sure that you get the holes drilled PERFECT so your moulding lines don't get fucked up.

Good luck......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 19 2008, 01:33 PM~12475693
> *Dont know where to even start Alex...
> 
> I posted this in the "paint and body" section, maybe someone can help.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> I ordered a side trim clip set from Harmons for my 68, but it doesn't come with instructions. To make matters worse, my fenders, doors and 1/4's were filled in, so I have to drill out the exsisting holes...I'm sure with patience I can handle that.
> 
> What I dont know, is where each of the following clips go..... I have a total of 6 trim pieces (3 per side; fender, door and quarter panel).
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> 18 Gold Clips
> 18 Cap Nuts
> 4 plastic clips
> 21 Green Clips
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Started Doing Mine The Other Day Got About Half Done An It Looks Like Im Going To Need More... I Think They Just Throw Those Together.. :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 19 2008, 03:47 PM~12477313-->
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest they look identical to the ones used on 63 and 64's. When I got mine I was trippin too, but really they're slotted for the stamped holes in the fenders and body panels. Some have slots and some have holes if I remember right. I installed the clips to the mouldings, then poped them on the car, they're press fit. I had factory holes to go by so I kinda knew what went where but in your case you'll be starting fresh. I think more of your worries should be making sure that you get the holes drilled PERFECT so your moulding lines don't get fucked up.
> 
> Good luck......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good info bro... I guess i should just start by finding my holes first and then maybe things will make more sense...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 03:51 PM~12477353
> *I Think They Just Throw Those Together..  :angry:
> *


you think so ??


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 19 2008, 05:18 PM~12477562
> *Good info bro... I guess i should just start by finding my holes first and then maybe things will make more sense...
> you think so ??
> *


they look just like the kit for my 63.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2008, 04:21 PM~12477586
> *they look just like the kit for my 63.........
> *



I'm sure they're compatible or very similar....


----------



## 68caprice

WHAT UP SIN THE CLEAR OR WHITE GO ON THE END OF THE DOOR .YOU NEED A SMALL SCREW ON IT .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Dec 19 2008, 04:53 PM~12477805
> *WHAT UP SIN THE CLEAR  OR WHITE GO ON THE END OF THE DOOR .YOU NEED A SMALL SCREW ON IT .
> *


THANKS HOMIE !!.. So 2 per door but only on the ends right ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Wasn't able to start on the side trim yet. Still trying to come up with a game plan for that....

Instead I spent a few hours helping my brother move his caddy to his job over at Acura. 13's killed his tranny :angel: Not sure if its completely gone, or if its something else. It only catches reverse. Good thing we found a good deal on a freshly rebuilt 4L60e with a 1 year warranty. Gotta get this one out to use it as a core exchange.

It had been sitting at my moms pad for almost 4 months...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 22 2008, 09:53 AM~12496935
> *Wasn't able to start on the side trim yet. Still trying to come up with a game plan for that....
> 
> Instead I spent a few hours helping my brother move his caddy to his job over at Acura. 13's killed his tranny :angel: Not sure if its completely gone, or if its something else. It only catches reverse. Good thing we found a good deal on a freshly rebuilt 4L60e with a 1 year warranty. Gotta get this one out to use it as a core exchange.
> 
> It had been sitting at my moms pad for almost 4 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damm, car only had about sum 40,000 miles on it. 

he going to slap sum 14's on it ? ? ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 22 2008, 09:58 AM~12497242
> *Damm,  car only had about sum 40,000 miles on it.
> 
> he going to slap sum 14's on it  ? ? ?
> *


41k to be exact..

yeah we were talking about it yesterday. 

14x7's up front and 14x6's in the rear... Told him to expect to dish out some money for some tires though :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 22 2008, 11:12 AM~12497341
> *41k to be exact..
> 
> yeah we were talking about it yesterday.
> 
> 14x7's up front and 14x6's in the rear... Told him to expect to dish out some money for some tires though  :0
> *


 :| Wish they were still $25 each now sum good 175's go for more then $90


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 22 2008, 10:17 AM~12497367
> *:|    Wish they were still $25 each now sum good 175's go for more then $90
> *


That's what I told him....  

Have you decided on those Zeniths ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 22 2008, 11:22 AM~12497407
> *That's what I told him....
> 
> Have you decided on those Zeniths ?
> *



going to pass .......... Im going with 13's this time around 
I know there Z's but there not what I want for the rebirth.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 22 2008, 10:37 AM~12497500
> *going to pass ..........  Im going with 13's this time around
> I know there Z's but there not what I want for the rebirth.
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 22 2008, 04:00 PM~12499906
> *:0
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Doin' Work


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 22 2008, 07:11 PM~12501336
> *Doin' Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



go ahead and spray everything black and chrome the undies.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Little more from earlier*

























*Finally yanked that 4L60e out *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 22 2008, 06:32 PM~12501534
> *go ahead and spray everything black and chrome the undies.........
> *


That would be nice.... Maybe just we'll spray the bottom black. Good idea :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Hey Primo just stop by to say "Feliz Navidad" :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 22 2008, 09:24 PM~12503002
> *Hey Primo just stop by to say "Feliz Navidad" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miguel62

i dont understand how the 13's burnt his tranny out cause i got a 94 fleet with 125,000 and i have had 13's on it for years now...and it shifts perfect still???


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 22 2008, 11:56 PM~12504094
> *i dont understand how the 13's burnt his tranny out cause i got a 94 fleet with 125,000 and i have had 13's on it for years now...and it shifts perfect still???
> *



The red one from New Mex. ? ? ? Nice car.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 22 2008, 10:56 PM~12504094
> *i dont understand how the 13's burnt his tranny out cause i got a 94 fleet with 125,000 and i have had 13's on it for years now...and it shifts perfect still???
> *


We dont really understand why either. Several people say that the diameter of the wheel affects the way the tranny responds. Others, like you, have been riding 13's for years with no problems. I guess its just the "luck of the draw". To be on the "safe side" we opted to just swap in a new tranny and ride 14's....


----------



## regal ryda

Wut up sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2008, 09:52 AM~12506681
> *Wut up sin
> *


not much homie... How bout you ?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 10:15 AM~12506817
> *
> *


Whats up Alex !.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

hey sin what you ever do with your other frame ?

building it up ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 23 2008, 10:33 AM~12506913
> *hey sin what you ever do with your other frame ?
> 
> building it up ?
> *


my co workers husband has it at their house. He was supposed to sand blast it for free but hasn't got around to it. :angry: 

I aint trippin though.... FREE STORAGE


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 11:41 AM~12506973
> *my co workers husband has it at their house. He was supposed to sand blast it for free but hasn't got around to it.  :angry:
> 
> I aint trippin though.... FREE STORAGE
> *



what the plan's ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 23 2008, 10:46 AM~12507007
> *what the plan's ?
> *


at this point i dont know... I might just sell it.... My current frame is partially wrapped on 3 sides so its not like I need to get it done.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 11:49 AM~12507026
> *at this point i dont know... I might just sell it.... My current frame is partially wrapped on 3 sides so its not like I need to get it done.
> *



 so what the plan's after that..... you still going to repaint ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 23 2008, 10:57 AM~12507084
> *  so what the plan's after that..... you still going to repaint ?
> *


Right now my #1 priority is to make Travieso a reliable driver.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 12:09 PM~12507148
> *Right now my #1 priority is to make Travieso a reliable driver.
> *



and that means ? ? ? speak on it my *****.... dont just throw 2 words out there
Tell us the game plan step by step !

cant you see we got nouthing better to do then be on layitlow !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 23 2008, 11:12 AM~12507166
> *and that means ? ? ?  speak on it my *****.... dont just throw 2 words out there
> Tell us the game plan step by step !
> 
> cant you see we got nouthing better to do then be on layitlow !
> *


well first i'm gonna clock in at 8:01. "Work" 8 hours, while taking 7 hours of the day to be online. Then clock out at 4:59 PM and go home...

Gonna do this for at least 3-4 weeks Monday thru Friday.

Once I have the money, i'm gonna buy the parts necessary to make travieso a reliable driver....

You want me to be more specific ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 12:17 PM~12507205
> *well first i'm gonna clock in at 8:01. "Work" 8 hours, while taking 7 hours of the day to be online. Then clock out at 4:59 PM and go home...
> 
> Gonna do this for at least 3-4 weeks Monday thru Friday.
> 
> Once I have the money, i'm gonna buy the parts necessary to make travieso a reliable driver....
> 
> You want me to be more specific ???  :biggrin:
> *



 bye...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 23 2008, 11:18 AM~12507213
> *  bye...
> *


  you'll be back.......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 11:20 AM~12506836
> *Whats up Alex !.....
> *


Just Here Chillin at Work.. Wut U Been Up To?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 10:17 AM~12507205
> *well first i'm gonna clock in at 8:01. "Work" 8 hours, while taking 7 hours of the day to be online. Then clock out at 4:59 PM and go home...
> 
> Gonna do this for at least 3-4 weeks Monday thru Friday.
> 
> Once I have the money, i'm gonna buy the parts necessary to make travieso a reliable driver....
> 
> You want me to be more specific ???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whoa whoa ***** i ain't reading all of that :biggrin: 

Feliz navidad bro


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 23 2008, 10:12 AM~12507166
> *and that means ? ? ?  speak on it my *****.... dont just throw 2 words out there
> Tell us the game plan step by step !
> 
> cant you see we got nouthing better to do then be on layitlow !
> *


:rofl: this is kinda true :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 23 2008, 12:47 PM~12507798-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just Here Chillin at Work.. Wut U Been Up To?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> taking advantage of our computer system being down. For some reason we have access to all internet sites this week :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Dec 23 2008, 01:32 PM~12508120
> *:0 whoa whoa ***** i ain't reading all of that :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crazy ass Beto :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Dec 23 2008, 01:33 PM~12508129
> *:rofl: this is kinda true :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 12:46 PM~12508207
> *crazy ass Beto :roflmao:
> :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Started the side trim project today. Wish I could say things went smooth but I already knew it wasn't gonna be easy....

Started on the drivers door. This was fairly easy since I was able to locate all the holes from the inside of the door panel. Here it is finished:*








*
Then I moved on to the fender. I took a peek behind the fender and couldn't believe what I was seeing. The trim clip bolts were still there. I would blame this on the most recent painter, but it was already done before he worked on the car. It appears as though somebody just grinded the heads on the outside and just put bondo over them....*










*Needless to say, when I tried to remove the first one from the inside, i heard a crack. I pretty much knew what to expect on the other side...A NICKEL SIZE of bondo chipped off !!* :angry: *You can see how the clip was grinded down and covered:*

























*Even with the trim put on, you can still see a nice chip in the paint*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Figured instead of getting all pissed off and making matters worse, i'd just walk away and give myself some time to cool off. At this point, I can't continue to point the finger. Just gotta work with what I have and move forward. 

I'm curious to see how I do on the other 4 trim pieces. *


----------



## --JUICE--

:banghead: tham that sucks.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 23 2008, 08:39 PM~12511547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: tham that sucks.
> *


tell me about it.... 


thanks for the radio knob bolts. They worked perfect !... no more catching knobs when i hit a bump... :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Took another shot at it. Finished the passenger door without a problem.....*


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2008, 08:55 AM~12506692
> *not much homie... How bout you ?
> *


same ol same o :biggrin: trying ta find me a g body frame to wrap up this winter


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

sorry that shit happened if it means anything still love the ranfla carnal like you told me shit happens but you will pull through ese and you will gwet the trim on and then when you repaint it they will already be there :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Dec 23 2008, 10:17 PM~12512402
> *sorry that shit happened if it means anything still love the ranfla carnal like you told me shit happens but you will pull through ese and you will gwet the trim on and then when you repaint it they will already be there  :biggrin:
> *


You're right homie... Things will turn out right in the end.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got a little package in the mail today* :cheesy: *Just received my dual antennas. Cant wait to throw these on.*


----------



## 67juiced

Nice, where did you get them?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 24 2008, 12:43 PM~12517171
> *Nice, where did you get them?
> *


Ebay.... The poor mans Harmons and Impala Bobs  

$45 shipped to my door in 2 days


----------



## 67juiced

Got a link or were these the only pair available?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 24 2008, 12:53 PM~12517243
> *Got a link or were these the only pair available?
> *


They have plenty Scott...

Search for ANTENNAX . They're out of Florida.


----------



## miguel62

that painter was a stupid ass culero!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:biggrin:


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 23 2008, 07:39 PM~12511547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: tham that sucks.
> *


man that sucks, i welded mine on my 73 hopefuly i dont decide to put the trim back on, maybe if i do i will just throw some pinstripe instead seems like to much work to drill new holes and risk hurting the paint,by the way good luck hopefully you can finish it without any more problems.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 02:06 PM~12517823
> *man that sucks, i welded mine on my 73 hopefuly i dont decide to put the trim back on, maybe if i do i will just throw some pinstripe instead seems like to much work to drill new holes and risk hurting the paint,by the way good luck hopefully you can finish it without any more problems.
> *



Thanks homie... 

Got any pics of your 73 ?


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 01:07 PM~12517829
> *Thanks homie...
> 
> Got any pics of your 73 ?
> *


got a couple in a usb drive at home but i dont know how to post pics. :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 02:46 PM~12518069
> *got a couple in a usb drive at home but i dont know how to post pics. :angry:
> *



upload them to tinypic or picturetrail, then copy the link... Pretty easy.


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 01:47 PM~12518079
> *upload them to tinypic or picturetrail, then copy the link... Pretty easy.
> *


let me try it


----------



## candygold73

ttp://i44.tinypic.com/1znrdpz.jpg


----------



## candygold73

IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/1znrdpz.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 01:52 PM~12518110
> *IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/1znrdpz.jpg[/IMG]
> *


did it work


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 02:52 PM~12518110
> *IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/1znrdpz.jpg[/IMG]
> *


you almost had it... here ya go..

Rims are clean bro


----------



## candygold73

what did i do wrong?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 02:52 PM~12518110
> *IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/1znrdpz.jpg[/IMG]
> *


you were missing this* [ *at the beginning of the IMG....


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 02:22 PM~12518292
> *you were missing this [ at the beginning of the IMG....
> *


ok thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis

NICE....

keep em coming homie..


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 02:26 PM~12518321
> *NICE....
> 
> keep em coming homie..
> *


the only problem is i cant see it :banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 03:27 PM~12518329
> *the only problem is i cant see it :banghead:
> *


you at work ??...some servers block web hosting images.


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 02:28 PM~12518345
> *you at work ??...some servers block web hosting images.
> *


never mind i can see it thanks for the help i think i got a couple more








just some from the local shows, too bad there aint no 68's out here


----------



## LaidbackLuis

diggin the 73 homie...


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 02:34 PM~12518393
> * diggin the 73 homie...
> *


dont have those with me, maybe i can post some on friday


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 03:39 PM~12518428
> *dont have those with me, maybe i can post some on friday
> *


I meant 67'... :roflmao:


----------



## candygold73

here you go no more pics of the white one


----------



## sixty7imp

:0 Who's clean ass 67's


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 23 2008, 09:39 PM~12511547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: tham that sucks.
> *



x2 man I would be pisst too!


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 24 2008, 03:31 PM~12518889
> *:0  Who's clean ass 67's
> *


dont know i took those pictures at a carshow,but yup sure is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Finished installing the antennas... I think they came out pretty clean for what they are....

Measure twice, cut once:*









*Fully Retracted:*









*Fully Extended:*









*Both sides done:*


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 04:45 PM~12519389
> *Finished installing the antennas... I think they came out pretty clean for what they are....
> 
> Measure twice, cut once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Retracted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Finished up the drivers side trim.... Took a while but it was worth it.... Tomorrow I'll do the passenger side:*


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 22 2008, 10:07 PM~12504258
> *The red one from New Mex. ? ? ?  Nice car.
> *


yeah how did you know lol!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 damn luis soory about the ranfla  and the antennas look good :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 25 2008, 12:45 AM~12522426
> *:0 damn luis soory about the ranfla  and the antennas look good :cheesy:
> *


Thx Beto


----------



## 801Rider

Seems like you never catch a break homie, your perseverance should inspire us all  It'll pay off in the end....hopefully :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 25 2008, 11:53 AM~12524417
> *Thx Beto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 25 2008, 01:37 AM~12522371
> *yeah how did you know lol!!!!!
> *


A club brother of mine was going to buy it from the Vato that brought it down here from New Mex, the guy needed money and was letting it go for $5500 but then when we were going to go pick it up the vato said he just got offered $7000... 

That was about 9 months ago........


The car was built the right way, Bet you haveing tons of fun with it.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Dec 26 2008, 12:27 AM~12528698-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you never catch a break homie, your perseverance should inspire us all  It'll pay off in the end....hopefully :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Eric.... It'll payoff . One way or another...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 26 2008, 01:23 AM~12529034
> *
> *


What's up David...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Finished installing the rest of the trim with no problems. :cheesy: Instead of drilling out the old holes, and risking more paint chipping off, i just drilled new ones.


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 26 2008, 08:36 AM~12529653
> *Finished installing the rest of the trim with no problems.  :cheesy: Instead of drilling out the old holes, and risking more paint chipping off, i just drilled new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks kool,did u fix the brakes :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 26 2008, 06:36 AM~12529653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STARTED TO REALLY LIKE 68'S AFTER SEEING YOUR BUILD UP BRO  :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 26 2008, 07:32 AM~12529643-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eric.... It'll payoff . One way or another...
> What's up David...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: Mando homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 26 2008, 07:36 AM~12529653
> *Finished installing the rest of the trim with no problems.  :cheesy: Instead of drilling out the old holes, and risking more paint chipping off, i just drilled new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy mierda, your car looks almost the same color as mine in that light :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Dec 26 2008, 12:23 PM~12530589-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks kool,did u fix the brakes :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next week for sure !... Right now i'm making a list of what I need for that disc conversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 01:08 PM~12530768
> *STARTED TO REALLY LIKE 68'S AFTER SEEING YOUR BUILD UP BRO    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx homie !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Dec 26 2008, 02:14 PM~12531031
> *
> Holy mierda, your car looks almost the same color as mine in that light :0
> *


:werd: TWINS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 26 2008, 02:14 PM~12531031
> *:nono: Mando homie :biggrin:
> 
> *


my bad Mando... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 26 2008, 12:24 PM~12531068
> *Next week for sure !... Right now i'm making a list of what I need for that disc conversion
> Thx homie !
> :werd: TWINS
> *


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 26 2008, 07:36 AM~12529653
> *Finished installing the rest of the trim with no problems.  :cheesy: Instead of drilling out the old holes, and risking more paint chipping off, i just drilled new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super clean :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 26 2008, 01:24 PM~12531068-->
> 
> 
> 
> :werd: TWINS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 26 2008, 01:26 PM~12531079
> *my bad Mando...  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68caprice




----------



## DALLAS-G

:wave: what up sin


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks GOOD sin, I'm glad to see you got the trim on without any more major issues..


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS UP BRO..CHECKN IN TO SEE HOW THE FASTBACK IS DOING.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Dec 26 2008, 11:13 PM~12534364-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: what up sin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much G, just taking it one day at a time..Went four wheelin out in Oklahoma this weekend. Ran up and down the red river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 03:12 AM~12535613
> *Looks GOOD sin, I'm glad to see you got the trim on without any more major issues..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 28 2008, 09:40 PM~12547480
> *WHATS UP BRO..CHECKN IN TO SEE HOW THE FASTBACK IS DOING.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for dropping in Duval. Been checking your build up too. Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2008, 08:16 AM~12549994
> *Not much G, just taking it one day at a time..Went four wheelin out in Oklahoma this weekend. Ran up and down the red river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I COULD HAVE BROUGHT OUT THE 4X4............ :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks nice with the trim, glad it worked out for you. I know how frustrating that tedious shit can be.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 29 2008, 01:45 PM~12551727-->
> 
> 
> 
> I COULD HAVE BROUGHT OUT THE 4X4............ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU SHOULD HAVE !....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Dec 29 2008, 02:05 PM~12551851
> *Looks nice with the trim, glad it worked out for you. I know how frustrating that tedious shit can be.
> *


Thx bro. *Tedious* is the right word....


----------



## candygold73

to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 24 2008, 05:45 PM~12519389
> *Finished installing the antennas... I think they came out pretty clean for what they are....
> 
> Measure twice, cut once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Retracted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Extended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which antennas are those?


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:18 PM~12561208
> *which antennas are those?
> *


hey kustombuilder :wave: see you got yourself a 68,good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 30 2008, 02:23 PM~12561239
> *hey kustombuilder :wave: see you got yourself a 68,good choice :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir.God willing it will be painted and lifted by summer.


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:24 PM~12561247
> *:biggrin: yes sir.God willing it will be painted and lifted by summer.
> *


cool be sure to start a build up topic with all the progress :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 30 2008, 02:26 PM~12561259
> *cool be sure to start a build up topic with all the progress :biggrin:
> *


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:26 PM~12561262
> *
> *


did you end up trading it for the caddy or do you still have it?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 02:18 PM~12561208
> *which antennas are those?
> *


The ones i was telling you about on Ebay


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Dec 30 2008, 03:34 PM~12561831-->
> 
> 
> 
> The ones i was telling you about on Ebay
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: they look better installed.very nice bro.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candygold73_@Dec 30 2008, 02:27 PM~12561275
> *did you end up trading it for the caddy or do you still have it?
> *


ya.the caddy is gone.  but i gotz me a 68. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Dec 30 2008, 03:37 PM~12561842-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: they look better installed.very nice bro.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best $45 i ever spent... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 03:37 PM~12561842
> *
> but i gotz me a 68. :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 30 2008, 03:39 PM~12561854
> *Best $45 i ever spent...  :biggrin:
> :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 30 2008, 06:04 PM~12563315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC  THE SUN ON THE GROUND SETS OFF YOURE CAR NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*GOT MY DISC BRAKE SETUP TODAY !!....
Drove almost two hours to get it. This old man was parting out a 70' impala that was equipped with front discs.... Did my research and its a direct bolt on for the 68'.... Just gotta blast everything and rebuild it... *

Single Piston Calipers
11" Rotors


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 31 2008, 11:02 AM~12569644
> *GOT MY DISC BRAKE SETUP TODAY !!....
> Drove almost two hours to get it. This old man was parting out a 70' impala that was equipped with front discs.... Did my research and its a direct bolt on for the 68'.... Just gotta blast everything and rebuild it...
> 
> Single Piston Calipers
> 11" Rotors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 31 2008, 12:12 PM~12569714
> *:thumbsup:
> *


There's the man himself... what's going on Jr ???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 30 2008, 06:04 PM~12563315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice pic luis (right click save)


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 31 2008, 02:06 PM~12570483
> *Damn nice pic luis (right click save)
> *


Thanks bro.... 

You got big plans tonight ??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 31 2008, 01:09 PM~12570507
> *Thanks bro....
> 
> You got big plans tonight ??
> *


umm smoke some yerba with my jefe and go cruise to see whats goin down :cheesy:


----------



## zooter86

did you get the prop valve off the car too? I'm not sure if it's different for the drum or disc brake cars.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Dec 31 2008, 02:12 PM~12570530-->
> 
> 
> 
> umm smoke some yerba with my jefe and go cruise to see whats goin down :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tiiiiight... Yo no le entro a la yerba pero ya tengo mi fridge full of pisto.... Got the oldies and rancheras ready.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zooter86_@Dec 31 2008, 02:20 PM~12570586
> *did you get the prop valve off the car too? I'm not sure if it's different for the drum or disc brake cars.
> *


I was going to get it but when i tried to remove the brake lines, the threads ripped out of the valve. I'll just have to get one.... Any recommendations? Aftermarket or stock?


----------



## candygold73

hey wassup like the new disc brakes,check out this 68 i saw at a show


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 31 2008, 01:54 PM~12570819
> *Tiiiiight... Yo no le entro a la yerba pero ya tengo mi fridge full of pisto.... Got the oldies and rancheras ready.
> *


 :0 orale


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 31 2008, 03:50 PM~12571763
> *hey wassup like the new disc brakes,check out this 68 i saw at a show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this guy ended up winning best of show that day


----------



## zooter86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 31 2008, 03:54 PM~12570819
> *I was going to get it but when i tried to remove the brake lines, the threads ripped out of the valve. I'll just have to get one.... Any recommendations? Aftermarket or stock?
> *


I'd first try http://www.inlinetube.com I've dealt with them before and they make top notch stuff at really reasonable prices. I'd give them a call. they probably would be the best bet for a new stock prop valve.


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

happy new year sin do you know if 67 bucket seats would fit in my 68?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Happy new year luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Jan 1 2009, 03:32 AM~12575708-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'd first try http://www.inlinetube.com I've dealt with them before and they make top notch stuff at really reasonable prices. I'd give them a call. they probably would be the best bet for a new stock prop valve.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool thanks for the link bro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 12:28 PM~12576865
> *happy new year sin do you know if 67 bucket seats would fit in my 68?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will fit... You'll need the 68 SS center console.(unless you already have one).
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jan 1 2009, 11:18 PM~12581289
> *Happy new year luis
> *


Thanks Beto .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Since I had the day off today, I started to move forward with the disc brake conversion. 

Before I began rebuilding the parts, I wanted to make sure that everything would bolt up right. Best to find any problems now....

Good bye old friend:*


















*In case you're wondering, on the 70' Impala's the caliper was mounted on the front side of the rotor. Not sure why though. *









*Everything fit like a glove: Upper & Lower Ball joints, as well as the tie rod.*









*Put the rim back on with absolutely no rubbing. My fear was that the caliper would rub on the inner lip.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Gonna hit up Napa later today and pick up new rotors, seals, pads, brake lines and any other parts I might need. *


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 2 2009, 01:10 PM~12584711
> *
> *


Thanks for giving me the tip on these homie....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2009, 02:11 PM~12584717
> *Thanks for giving me the tip on these homie....
> *



glad it work out......


----------



## Coca Pearl

I BET THAT IS GOING TO SAVE YOU ALOT ON BROKEN BOLTS.............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Jan 2 2009, 01:14 PM~12584740-->
> 
> 
> 
> glad it work out......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than having to piece a set up.... The only bad thing is that the rotors for the 69' & 70' impala are discontinued. Chevy only introduced these drums for 2 years. So i'll have to use rear rotors from a 70' Corvette. Other than that, its all straight forward.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Jan 2 2009, 01:48 PM~12584971
> *I BET THAT IS GOING TO SAVE YOU ALOT ON BROKEN BOLTS.............
> *


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2009, 11:26 AM~12584396
> *Cool thanks for the link bro..
> They will fit... You'll need the 68 SS center console.(unless you already have one).
> Thanks Beto .
> *


thanks sin for the info


----------



## DUVAL

:scrutinize: TEXAS TECH LOST.........I GUESS THE GATORS MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 2 2009, 05:56 PM~12586898
> *:scrutinize: TEXAS TECH LOST.........I GUESS THE GATORS MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE
> *


Not really a big Texas Tech fan... Didn't get to watch that game. 

I did see the USC and Penn St game though...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2009, 06:58 PM~12586916
> *Not really a big Texas Tech fan... Didn't get to watch that game.
> 
> I did see the USC and Penn St game though...
> *


 :angry: FUCKING PENN ST'S DEFENSE SUCKED A BIG ONE ON THAT GAME...I JUST WANT USC TO LOSE EVERY GAME BE SIDES MICHAGAN :biggrin: 

BAMA AND UTAH TO NIGHT IT WILL BE ANOTHER KILLEN BY THE SEC


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 2 2009, 05:59 PM~12586921
> *:angry: FUCKING PENN ST'S DEFENSE SUCKED A BIG ONE ON THAT GAME...I JUST WANT USC TO LOSE EVERY GAME BE SIDES MICHAGAN :biggrin:
> 
> BAMA AND UTAH TO NIGHT IT WILL BE ANOTHER KILLEN BY THE SEC
> *


Penn state D did suck yesterday.... Offense wasn't doing much either.

What time does Bama and Utah play ?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2009, 07:02 PM~12586944
> *Penn state D did suck yesterday.... Offense wasn't doing much either.
> 
> What time does Bama and Utah play ?
> *


6:30 UR TIME ABC I THINK..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 2 2009, 05:59 PM~12586921
> *:angry: FUCKING PENN ST'S DEFENSE SUCKED A BIG ONE ON THAT GAME...I JUST WANT USC TO LOSE EVERY GAME BE SIDES MICHAGAN :biggrin:
> 
> BAMA AND UTAH TO NIGHT IT WILL BE ANOTHER KILLEN BY THE SEC
> *


Keep wishing cause it ain't happening.. USC baby, gave Penn State a good'ol fashion ass whip'n


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jan 2 2009, 06:03 PM~12586952-->
> 
> 
> 
> 6:30 UR TIME ABC I THINK..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool... Kentucky and Carolina are tied right now. 16 up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Jan 2 2009, 06:05 PM~12586973
> *Keep wishing cause it ain't happening.. USC baby, gave Penn State a good'ol fashion ass whip'n
> *


I'm with you John. USC !...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 2 2009, 07:05 PM~12586973
> *Keep wishing cause it ain't happening.. USC baby, gave Penn State a good'ol fashion ass whip'n
> *


This post has been edited by Homie Styln: Today, 07:06 PM 
:uh: HAVEN A HARD TIME LITTLE BUDDY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2009, 07:09 PM~12587000
> *cool... Kentucky and Carolina are tied right now. 16 up
> I'm with you John. USC !...
> *


LETS GO UK AND BEAT THEM.........SEC ALL THE WAY HOMIES.............

I HATE USC AND NOTRE DAME AND MICHAGAN.........THERE ALL OVER RATED :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

19-16 ECU


----------



## DALLAS-G

> :0 DISC BRAKES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jan 2 2009, 07:16 PM~12587546
> *
> :0 DISC BRAKES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks G !...

Got the drivers side tore down ready to be rebuilt...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 2 2009, 08:24 PM~12587587
> *Thanks G !...
> 
> Got the drivers side tore down ready to be rebuilt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE ALL NEW PARTS UR GONNA NEED


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 2 2009, 09:10 PM~12588396
> *LOOKS LIKE ALL NEW PARTS UR GONNA NEED
> *


not really. just rotors, pads and seals. shouldn't be more than $120


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 30 2008, 06:04 PM~12563315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










Very Nice 68! My Tios Is The Same Color As Yours!


----------



## ElMonte74'

The disks look good homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty+Jan 2 2009, 11:30 PM~12590048-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice 68! My Tios Is The Same Color As Yours!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn !.... any more pics ??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2009, 12:48 AM~12590918
> *The disks look good homie
> *


Thanks Beto


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 2 2009, 06:59 PM~12586921
> *:angry: FUCKING PENN ST'S DEFENSE SUCKED A BIG ONE ON THAT GAME...I JUST WANT USC TO LOSE EVERY GAME BE SIDES MICHAGAN :biggrin:
> 
> BAMA AND UTAH TO NIGHT IT WILL BE ANOTHER KILLEN BY THE SEC
> *


Didnt work out for my Bama Boys :angry: :angry: 
Convertion is looking good Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 3 2009, 02:30 PM~12593726
> *Didnt work out for my Bama Boys :angry:  :angry:
> Convertion is looking good Sin
> *


Bama just couldn't pull it together  

Thx Scott


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 01:18 PM~12593660
> *damn !.... any more pics ??
> Thanks Beto
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 03:16 PM~12593992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Travieso #2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Worked on the passenger side today. Cleaned up the spindle assembly and then sprayed it with POR 15 Black. The splash shield was done with POR Silver...


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 06:35 PM~12595260
> *Worked on the passenger side today. Cleaned up the spindle assembly and then sprayed it with POR 15 Black. The splash shield was done with POR Silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2009, 06:38 PM~12595278
> *that shit looks clean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.....


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 05:28 PM~12595219
> *:thumbsup: Travieso #2
> *


LOL When I Was A Lil Boy Before He Hooked It Up He Had Tru Spokes With 5.20s Tinted Windows,


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12595260
> *Worked on the passenger side today. Cleaned up the spindle assembly and then sprayed it with POR 15 Black. The splash shield was done with POR Silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks clean luis i may have to try that with my disks


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 06:42 PM~12595317
> *LOL When I Was A Lil Boy Before He Hooked It Up He Had Tru Spokes With 5.20s Tinted Windows,
> *


damn that sounds fresh..... :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2009, 06:43 PM~12595330
> *damn that looks clean luis i may have to try that with my disks
> *


Do it bro !...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 05:45 PM~12595354
> *Do it bro !...
> *


 :biggrin: how much was it and do they have any other colors


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2009, 06:46 PM~12595360
> *:biggrin: how much was it and do they have any other colors
> *


The small pints of POR cost $9. It'll be enough to do both sides.. they have several colors.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 05:50 PM~12595386
> *The small pints of POR cost $9. It'll be enough to do both sides.. they have several colors.
> *


so when i'm done thier i can do my trunk and interior


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 3 2009, 06:51 PM~12595394
> *so when i'm done thier i can do my trunk and interior
> *


:thumbsup: 

My rotors and calipers will be in tomorrow. NAPA didn't have them in stock .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sin7, miguel62, --JUICE--


The next time we go cruising you're life won't be in jeopardy  .... :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE--

luis call me if u still need the sand blaster im goin up to the shop tomorrow so i can bring it back with me


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 07:14 PM~12595628
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Sin7, miguel62, --JUICE--
> The next time we go cruising you're life won't be in jeopardy    .... :roflmao:
> *


i told my wife what happened she was laughin ,im ridin on the back next time im puttin ur bro in front :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jan 3 2009, 07:15 PM~12595632
> *luis call me if u still need the sand blaster im goin up to the shop tomorrow so i can bring it back with me
> *


I dont think I'm gonna need it afterall Hugo. I'm dippin the parts in rust remover and it's working really good. Thanks though....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jan 3 2009, 07:17 PM~12595648
> *i told my wife what happened she was laughin ,im  ridin on the back next time im puttin ur bro in front :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: I told my wife too and she said she's not riding in it until the brakes are done...


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12595260
> *Worked on the passenger side today. Cleaned up the spindle assembly and then sprayed it with POR 15 Black. The splash shield was done with POR Silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G




----------



## scrappin68

lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice

WHAT UP SIN . ARE THE CALIPERS GOIN TO RUB ON THE 13'S.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jan 4 2009, 05:30 PM~12603538
> *WHAT UP SIN . ARE THE CALIPERS GOIN TO RUB ON THE 13'S.
> *


i'm actually riding 14's homie. I have about a 1/4" gap between the caliper and rim. I would imagine 13's would rub slightly. Might need to barely shave it.


----------



## 801Rider

Lookin good homie  :nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 08:48 AM~12609438
> *i'm actually riding 14's homie. I have about a 1/4" gap between the caliper and rim. I would imagine 13's would rub slightly. Might need to barely shave it.
> *



here's something funning homie..... I put the 13 dayton with the 155's next to my 14's with 175's and guess what...........


The 14's " with the tires " are only 1/2" bigger the the 13's with 155'd........ HA !


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12595260
> *Worked on the passenger side today. Cleaned up the spindle assembly and then sprayed it with POR 15 Black. The splash shield was done with POR Silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Jan 5 2009, 09:06 AM~12609664-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good homie  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx bro. Any luck finding a rag 68' ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 5 2009, 09:21 AM~12609713
> *here's something funning homie..... I put the 13 dayton with the 155's next to my 14's with 175's and guess what...........
> The 14's " with the tires "  are only 1/2" bigger the the 13's with 155'd........ HA !
> *


REALLY ???




> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 5 2009, 10:07 AM~12609941
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Back at ya !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Got my wheel chips in the mail today from the homie at ZENITH. Ordered a cream and dark blue... 

Which ones should I go with ?... i'm leaning toward the blue but cream might look good too...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 09:10 AM~12609964
> *thx bro. Any luck finding a rag 68' ?
> *


Oh I can find them, but I can't buy one while I still have my HT :biggrin: No biggie, time to work on the upgrades


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 11:10 AM~12609964
> *
> REALLY ???
> 
> *


Yea. i was like........ :scrutinize: mabe it's cues the 14's are on the car and the 13's are alone.... mabe with a car setting on them they get smaller " hight wise "


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Jan 5 2009, 10:19 AM~12610017-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I can find them, but I can't buy one while I still have my HT :biggrin: No biggie, time to work on the upgrades
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 5 2009, 10:20 AM~12610027
> *Yea. i was like........  :scrutinize:    mabe it's cues the 14's are on the car and the 13's are alone....  mabe with a car setting on them they get smaller  " hight wise "
> *



hmm interesting..


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 11:25 AM~12610056
> *I hear ya...
> hmm interesting..
> *


Looks real good bro. I got mine in the exhaust shop right by the post office in our hood. I'm going to pick it up today. hno: Going to see what those dise-brakes are good for. So if you see a 62 with hinges sticking up, don't be alarmed, it's just me trying to make it home.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 11:25 AM~12610056
> *
> hmm interesting..
> *


*155-80-13*

Sidewall Height: 4.88 
Section Width: 6.1
Overall Diameter: 22.76
Circumference: 71.51
Revs per mile: 885.97



*175-70-14 *

Sidewall Height: 4.82
Section Width: 6.89
Overall Diameter: 23.65
Circumference: 74.29
Revs per mile: 852.93


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jan 5 2009, 10:46 AM~12610174
> *Looks real good bro. I got mine in the exhaust shop right by the post office in our hood. I'm going to pick it up today. hno: Going to see what those dise-brakes are good for. So if you see a 62 with hinges sticking up, don't be alarmed, it's just me trying to make it home.
> *


You took it over to Rich at Rich's Performance Muffler ? :cheesy: 

Let me know if you need anyhelp back to your pad.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 5 2009, 10:56 AM~12610220
> *155-80-13
> 
> Sidewall Height:        4.88
> Section Width:          6.1
> Overall Diameter:    22.76
> Circumference:        71.51
> Revs per mile:          885.97
> 175-70-14
> 
> Sidewall Height:        4.82
> Section Width:          6.89
> Overall Diameter:    23.65
> Circumference:        74.29
> Revs per mile:          852.93
> *


Good info David :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 09:12 AM~12609976
> *Got my wheel chips in the mail today from the homie at ZENITH. Ordered a cream and dark blue...
> 
> Which ones should I go with ?... i'm leaning toward the blue but cream might look good too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Blue


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 12:00 PM~12610244
> *You took it over to Rich at Rich's Performance Muffler ?  :cheesy:
> 
> Let me know if you need anyhelp back to your pad.
> *


 :cheesy: That's where I went. I got it home around 12:45, I pulled out in front of Albertson's and thought, "ah shit, no wipers!". It was eventful, but she ran smooth and strong in the rain. The disc worked great.

I appreciate the offer on helping me, I gotta remeber you only live a couple of miles from me.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jan 5 2009, 05:00 PM~12613366
> *:cheesy: That's where I went. I got it home around 12:45, I pulled out in front of Albertson's and thought, "ah shit, no wipers!". It was eventful, but she ran smooth and strong in the rain. The disc worked great.
> 
> I appreciate the offer on helping me, I gotta remeber you only live a couple of miles from me.
> *


No doubt bro. Count on me to help you out. You know I live close by. Rich does some bad ass work. A bit pricey, but his work is top notch... He did some work on a BMW i used to have. I can actually see his shop from my alley... He throws some decent shows every year near labor day too..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 5 2009, 12:49 PM~12611087
> *Blue
> *


Good call Beto :thumbsup:

*Anybody wanna buy a set of cream ??*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 05:01 PM~12613899
> *Good call Beto :thumbsup:
> 
> Anybody wanna buy a set of cream ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: looks good


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 07:48 AM~12609438
> *i'm actually riding 14's homie. I have about a 1/4" gap between the caliper and rim. I would imagine 13's would rub slightly. Might need to barely shave it.
> *


SHOOT...I LOOKED AT IT TWICE. THEY LOOKED LIKE 13'S .LOOKS CLEAN.


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 5 2009, 10:56 AM~12610220
> *155-80-13
> 
> Sidewall Height:        4.88
> Section Width:          6.1
> Overall Diameter:    22.76
> Circumference:        71.51
> Revs per mile:          885.97
> 175-70-14
> 
> Sidewall Height:        4.82
> Section Width:          6.89
> Overall Diameter:    23.65
> Circumference:        74.29
> Revs per mile:          852.93
> *


I WONDER WHAT THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN 13'S AND 14'S GAS MILEGE WISE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice+Jan 5 2009, 07:46 PM~12614997-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHOOT...I LOOKED AT IT TWICE. THEY LOOKED LIKE 13'S .LOOKS CLEAN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68caprice_@Jan 5 2009, 07:49 PM~12615036
> *I WONDER WHAT THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN 13'S AND 14'S GAS MILEGE WISE.
> *


A few bucks. I dont think the impact is that big.


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 07:56 PM~12615135
> *
> A few bucks. I dont think the impact is that big.
> *


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2009, 08:56 PM~12615135
> *
> A few bucks. I dont think the impact is that big.
> *


Looking good bro. I would like to upgrade my brakes, what vehicle did you get the parts from?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 6 2009, 12:07 PM~12621628
> *Looking good bro. I would like to upgrade my brakes, what vehicle did you get the parts from?
> *


I took the whole assembly off a 1970 impala. But you can also get it off some 1969's.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 6 2009, 01:28 PM~12621848
> *I took the whole assembly off a 1970 impala. But you can also get it off some 1969's.
> *


Thanks, may be a summer project for my 67 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 6 2009, 01:31 PM~12622373
> *Thanks, may be a summer project for my 67 :biggrin:
> *


It'll be worth it !... trust me.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Got the rotor and hub mounted to the spindle. I put new inner and outer bearings along with a new seal and spindle gasket. My calipers and brake lines will be here tomorrow, so hopefully by friday I can finish up the passenger side. It's taking a little longer than I expected... oh well...


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks good luis


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 7 2009, 04:53 PM~12634673
> *looks good luis
> *


X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jan 7 2009, 03:53 PM~12634673-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good luis
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Jan 7 2009, 04:00 PM~12634725
> *X2
> *


Thanks homies... Those are REAR corvette rotors. They fit like a glove


----------



## DUVAL

FLORIDA OR OU WHO U GOT TO WIN :scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 7 2009, 04:15 PM~12634878
> *FLORIDA OR OU WHO U GOT TO WIN  :scrutinize:
> *


Its gonna be tough but I think Florida will take OU. Not by much though...I would say by 3...

Florida really turned it up after the Ol Miss game... They're out for revenge


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 7 2009, 05:21 PM~12634920
> *Its gonna be tough but I think Florida will take OU. Not by much though...I would say by 3...
> 
> Florida really turned it up after the Ol Miss game... They're out for revenge
> *


ME TOO BUT I THINK BY 14 OR MORE :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 7 2009, 04:36 PM~12635069
> *ME TOO BUT I THINK BY 14 OR MORE :biggrin:
> *


no more than 14....


----------



## 68caprice

FOR SALE


----------



## 68caprice

WHAT'S UP SIN NEED A NEW PROJECT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jan 7 2009, 10:47 PM~12638913
> *WHAT'S UP SIN NEED A NEW PROJECT.
> *


 :0 Is it yours ?... I wouldn't mind the skirts


----------



## 68caprice

NO IT'S BETWEEN HEREFORD AND DALLAS. HE WANTS 2500.00 FOR ALL.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jan 8 2009, 07:36 AM~12641244
> *NO IT'S BETWEEN HEREFORD AND DALLAS. HE WANTS 2500.00 FOR ALL.
> *


You got a number for it ?


----------



## BIG MIKE 64

What up sin 7  looking for another 68 ?


----------



## --JUICE--

:scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64+Jan 8 2009, 07:43 AM~12641265-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up sin 7   looking for another 68 ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up Mike.... Well if the price is right...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Jan 8 2009, 07:47 AM~12641272
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Que onda Hugo


----------



## --JUICE--

i got those impalas taken apart im movin mine to the new shop this weekend here in rowlett :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jan 8 2009, 07:50 AM~12641287
> *i got those impalas taken apart im movin mine to the new shop this weekend here in rowlett :biggrin:
> *


Far from your pad ??....

Did you call Byron about picking up the scraps ?


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2009, 07:51 AM~12641290
> *Far from your pad ??....
> 
> Did you call Byron about picking up the scraps ?
> *


na is down the street across the street from the wal mart on 66,i called but no answear so i went to the junck yard by the shop and they pick them up yesterday.


----------



## RO68RAG

> *what's up Mike.... Well if the price is right...*
> 
> NOT MINE BUT....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/983539418.html


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2009, 06:48 AM~12641281
> *what's up Mike.... Well if the price is right...
> 
> NOT MINE BUT....
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/983539418.html
> 
> *


:wow: too bad Im not closer


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2009, 09:34 AM~12642111
> *
> *


----------



## majestix65

What are your plans tomorrow? I got some stuff I gotta do, plus the giants game. But I may need a hand putting that hood on. I'll call, if you have time, cool, if not cool. I'll holla at you tomorrow.


----------



## ashmore6

does anyone know if a 1967 steering colum will work on a 1968 impala?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65+Jan 10 2009, 02:40 PM~12663066-->
> 
> 
> 
> What are your plans tomorrow? I got some stuff I gotta do, plus the giants game. But I may need a hand putting that hood on. I'll call, if you have time, cool, if not cool. I'll holla at you tomorrow.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be busy all day after 2:00 bro. If it's before then, give me a shout. I'll go over there....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ashmore6_@Jan 10 2009, 06:14 PM~12664335
> *does anyone know if a 1967 steering colum will work on a 1968 impala?
> *


yes it will homie


----------



## ashmore6

Thanks i found a smooth colum and was thinking of getting it and putting it away for the future plans


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@Jan 11 2009, 11:41 AM~12669488
> *Thanks i found a smooth colum and was thinking of getting it and putting it away for the future plans
> *


  

I'm looking for a tilt column....


----------



## ashmore6

have never seen a 68 tilt in the juck yard it is hard enough to find a smooth colum yet a lone a tilt. seen them on ebay but cost way to much


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 11 2009, 12:52 PM~12669577
> *
> 
> I'm looking for a tilt column....
> *


ez_rider had one for sale a few weeks ago. It was in good shape and a real good price. It was from a 67 though (may work).....Not sure if he still has it but worth a shot :biggrin: G/L


----------



## FLACO57




----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12687227
> *For 3yr old ROLAND and his family
> :angel: He suffered 3rd degree burns on the back of his head and back
> Thomas saved his son by pullin his son roland out the car he also suffered burns to his face and hand as well as his wife, there 3 other children got out fine.
> His screen name on here is 2000Towncar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO FROM THE LOCAL NEWS
> 
> Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
> Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> 
> to PayPal Donations :    [email protected]
> 
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 15 2009, 07:23 AM~12711395
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


  cool

TTT any updates luis :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 67juiced

Cool Pic I found


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## DALLAS-G

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jan 15 2009, 02:54 PM~12714389-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> TTT any updates luis :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes sir... I finished the disc conversion last night... Brought the car to work today. What a huge difference disc brakes makes !!!...I'll post pics in a while*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 15 2009, 03:07 PM~12714483
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que onda Alex.... You doing alright?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 04:50 PM~12715405
> *Cool Pic I found
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 15 2009, 05:14 PM~12715587
> *Keep up the good work homie.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:53 PM~12717193
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DALLAS-G_@Jan 16 2009, 03:13 AM~12721006
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2009, 06:07 AM~12721270
> *Yes sir... I finished the disc conversion last night... Brought the car to work today. What a huge difference disc brakes makes !!!...I'll post pics in a while
> *


I'm thinkin about doin the same in spring


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 16 2009, 07:08 AM~12721274
> *I'm thinkin about doin the same in spring
> *


I'll tell you this much..You'll NEVER go back to drums. And if one day you buy that rag and it has drums, I swear its the first thing you'll change !....

I'm confident now that I can bring the car to a quick stop with no problems...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2009, 06:18 AM~12721317
> *I'll tell you this much..You'll NEVER go back to drums. And if one day you buy that rag and it has drums, I swear its the first thing you'll change !....
> 
> I'm confident now that I can bring the car to a quick stop with no problems...
> *


The brakes on mine are real good, the guy I bought it from said something about taking it to someone who knows what they are doing. Mine doesn't pull to either side :dunno:

Thinkin about doin the Vette swap :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 16 2009, 07:47 AM~12721386
> *The brakes on mine are real good, the guy I bought it from said something about taking it to someone who knows what they are doing. Mine doesn't pull to either side :dunno:
> 
> Thinkin about doin the Vette swap :biggrin:
> *


The vette rotors... That's what I did... I used the 70' impala assembly but vette rotors


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2009, 06:56 AM~12721407
> *The vette rotors... That's what I did... I used the 70' impala assembly but vette rotors
> *


I'm just gonna get all of the Vette parts so I only have to remember 1 other vehicles info :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 16 2009, 08:02 AM~12721437
> *I'm just gonna get all of the Vette parts so I only have to remember 1 other vehicles info :cheesy:
> *



haha no kidding... When i went to the parts store to order my new stuff I was naming 3 different cars. The dude was like "man you have alot of cars"... I just played it cool and said "yeahhhhhhh"....


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2009, 07:04 AM~12721440
> *haha no kidding... When i went to the parts store to order my new stuff I was naming 3 different cars. The dude was like "man you have alot of cars"... I just played it cool and said "yeahhhhhhh"....
> *


:roflmao: Talkin about you're a car collector, huh :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 16 2009, 08:24 AM~12721498
> *:roflmao: Talkin about you're a car collector, huh :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Told him I was Barret Jackson's son..... from Mexico


----------



## 801Rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## scrapin82regal

LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2009, 10:25 AM~12721502
> *:yes: Told him I was Barret Jackson's son..... from Mexico
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2009, 07:25 AM~12721502
> *:yes: Told him I was Barret Jackson's son..... from Mexico
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 16 2009, 09:25 AM~12721502
> *:yes: Told him I was Barret Jackson's son..... from Mexico
> *


Burrito Jackson :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider

^ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jan 21 2009, 12:17 PM~12771007
> *Burrito Jackson  :cheesy:
> *


SAS !!!.... How'd you know ? You must be my long lost cousin Taco Foose


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

:biggrin:


----------



## majestix65




----------



## ElMonte74'

TTMFT


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## 68caprice

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

whats crackin ese? :biggrin:


----------



## ashmore6

what is the latest on anyones 68


----------



## ashmore6

anyone


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT any updates luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis

none homie... Been focused on other stuff right now  

Trying to get a nice promotion at work so I've been swamped... Nothing's new with Travieso at the moment


----------



## 801Rider

Get the promo....then you'll have the money for upgrades


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 2 2009, 08:02 AM~12880316
> *Get the promo....then you'll have the money for upgrades
> *


no doubt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 2 2009, 10:02 AM~12880316
> *Get the promo....then you'll have the money for upgrades
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 972impala63

what it do luis.......the ride is lookin good.


----------



## DUVAL

BULLSHIT ASS SUPERBOWL.. THE WHOLE GAME WAS RIGGED :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 2 2009, 08:37 PM~12887534
> *BULLSHIT ASS SUPERBOWL.. THE WHOLE GAME WAS RIGGED :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 2 2009, 08:06 AM~12880532
> *no doubt
> *


SUP LOCO!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Feb 3 2009, 10:44 AM~12891803
> *SUP LOCO!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 2 2009, 10:06 PM~12889198
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## majestix65

Crickets up in here! :around: 



:biggrin: Good luck wth the job. If you get, you got me on my next bag of sunflower seeds? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 3 2009, 06:54 PM~12896624
> *Crickets up in here!  :around:
> :biggrin: Good luck wth the job. If you get, you got me on my next bag of sunflower seeds?  :biggrin:
> *


If I get it, i'll give you a 5 gallon bucket of seeds


----------



## 801Rider

What kind of seeds :scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 10 2009, 08:09 AM~12960480
> *What kind of seeds :scrutinize:
> *


-----> :420: uffin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 10 2009, 07:33 AM~12960548
> *-----> :420: uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 10 2009, 07:33 AM~12960548
> *-----> :420: uffin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

SUP LUIS HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE  WAZ UP WITH THE RANFLA ? :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 10 2009, 07:33 AM~12960548
> *-----> :420: uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 AM~12960480
> *What kind of seeds :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ashmore6

okay need someones help, i installed my motor today in my 68 with shorty block hugger headers and dont see how to run my exhaust on the passenger side without hitting the inner tie rods. any one got any pics of this on their ride? lets see how the exhaust is run around the tie rods on both the drivers side and passenger side with headers


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@Feb 11 2009, 12:31 AM~12969122
> *okay need someones help, i installed my motor today in my 68 with shorty block hugger headers and dont see how to run my exhaust on the passenger side without hitting the inner tie rods. any one got any pics of this on their ride? lets see how the exhaust is run around the tie rods on both the drivers side and passenger side with headers
> *


Don't know much about them newer impalas :biggrin: , but are you running the shorty headers that are angled to the back of the car? Headers on a 64 would be different from the ones you would run on your car. Again, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## ashmore6

the headers that i got on the car currently have the collectors about in the middle of header. I have seen some that exit out the rear as you are talking about. I may have to buy a set of them to fix the problem.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Ashmore, I ran into the same problem homie. I'm also running block huggers ( I was originally going to drop this motor in a 64 I had). The muffler shop was able to run the exhaust however It's a very tight fit. Not to mention the pipe they needed to use was small. If I were you, I would ditch the block huggers and just get the headers that angle out the back. I'm eventually going to do that myself... Let me see if I can find pics for you....


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 12 2009, 06:54 AM~12981510
> *Ashmore, I ran into the same problem homie. I'm also running block huggers ( I was originally going to drop this motor in a 64 I had). The muffler shop was able to run the exhaust however It's a very tight fit. Not to mention the pipe they needed to use was small. If I were you, I would ditch the block huggers and just get the headers that angle out the back. I'm eventually going to do that myself... Let me see if I can find pics for you....
> *


A LUIS ARE YOU TALKING HEADERS?


----------



## Loco 61

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 12 2009, 09:46 AM~12982107
> *A LUIS ARE YOU TALKING HEADERS?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 2 2009, 11:30 PM~12590048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice 68! My Tios Is The Same Color As Yours!
> *


----------



## 67juiced

Luis whats new your way homie?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 17 2009, 04:35 PM~13030884
> *Luis whats new your way homie?
> *


honestly..... I'm contemplating selling the 68 :0 Only to buy a 61 or 62. I've only thought about it. Haven't really put it out there.... 

How much do you guys think I could get for it ??


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

:tears: but 62's are my ideal lowlow, id say you could get 5-7 g's probly more than likely to get more the longer you hold out for the right price cuz its out there somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Feb 17 2009, 05:47 PM~13031521
> *:tears: but 62's are my ideal lowlow, id say you could get 5-7 g's probly more than likely to get more the longer you hold out for the right price cuz its out there somewhere :biggrin:
> *


True... 

I tell you what though, I cruise it down the block and it makes me not wanna sell it. Decision decisons....


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 17 2009, 05:11 PM~13031717
> *True...
> 
> I tell you what though, I cruise it down the block and it makes me not wanna sell it. Decision decisons....
> *


i say keep it and ride it till you can get a 61 or 62 or till the WHEELS FALL OFF PLAYA :biggrin:


----------



## ashmore6

I am just going to change to differnet headers so I dont have the headache of exhaust routing. Thanks for the imput and dont sell the ride you will miss it later. I sold my 63 last year and now regret it as I see that Fool riding in my ride, the 68 will be my payback to show him how to really roll.


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Feb 17 2009, 06:47 PM~13031521
> *:tears: but 62's are my ideal lowlow, id say you could get 5-7 g's probly more than likely to get more the longer you hold out for the right price cuz its out there somewhere :biggrin:
> *


----------



## majestix65

:0


> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 17 2009, 05:57 PM~13031068
> *honestly..... I'm contemplating selling the 68  :0 Only to buy a 61 or 62. I've only thought about it. Haven't really put it out there....
> 
> How much do you guys think I could get for it ??
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460106


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 18 2009, 09:50 AM~13038589
> *:0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460106
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Feb 18 2009, 02:19 PM~13040314
> *:nosad:
> *


the worst part about it is that I haven't even told Travieso I put his ass on the market hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 18 2009, 03:37 PM~13040458
> *the worst part about it is that I haven't even told Travieso I put his ass on the market hno:
> *



If I was you I wouldnt ................ ***** may put the house on fire.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 18 2009, 02:44 PM~13040499
> *If I was you I wouldnt ................ ***** may put the house on fire.
> *


dont jinx me :twak:

he'll be like " BURN !!... TRY TO SELL ME NOW FOOL !!!!"


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 18 2009, 03:55 PM~13040582
> *dont jinx me :twak:
> 
> he'll be like " BURN !!... TRY TO SELL ME NOW FOOL !!!!"
> *




sorry ........ " I TAKE IT BACK ! " " KNOCK ON WOOD " _" KNOCK ~KNOCK " _


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

LOL......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Feb 17 2009, 05:38 PM~13031973-->
> 
> 
> 
> i say keep it and ride it till you can get a 61 or 62 or till the WHEELS FALL OFF PLAYA :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 09:50 AM~13038589
> *:0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460106
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Feb 18 2009, 01:37 PM~13040458
> *the worst part about it is that I haven't even told Travieso I put his ass on the market hno:
> *


he gonna get you sucka :0


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 18 2009, 01:44 PM~13040499
> *If I was you I wouldnt ................ ***** may put the house on fire.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 18 2009, 02:36 PM~13040928
> *again lol
> *


thats fuckin funny :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's74MC

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Feb 19 2009, 02:23 PM~13051216
> *thats fuckin funny  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 18 2009, 12:37 PM~13040458
> *the worst part about it is that I haven't even told Travieso I put his ass on the market hno:
> *



DON'T DO IT HOMIE YOU'LL MISS IT TOO MUCH...AFTER ALL THAT WORK YOU PUT IN HER


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Feb 19 2009, 03:23 PM~13051216-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats fuckin funny  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 19 2009, 03:56 PM~13051553
> *DON'T DO IT HOMIE YOU'LL MISS IT TOO MUCH...AFTER ALL THAT WORK YOU PUT IN HER
> *


:tears: man its tough...


----------



## Beto's74MC

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 19 2009, 05:11 PM~13053245
> *:werd: :roflmao:
> :tears: man its tough...
> *


TRUST ME....ESPECIALLY WHEN IT'S TRIAL BY FIRE LIKE YOU HAVE WITH THIS 68....LATER ON YOUR GOING TO LAUGH AT THE SHIT YOU WENT THRU AND BE LIKE DAMN I MISS THAT CAR  


JUST LIKE I MISS MY 79 REGAL  I TELL YOU CUZ I KNOW


----------



## 68caprice

:no: :no: don't do it.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 20 2009, 07:07 PM~13063738
> *:no:  :no: don't do it.
> *


X2 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G

Damn homie cant believe your selling the 68........hope you get what you want for it, its definatly worth it.........TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Feb 19 2009, 10:24 PM~13055199-->
> 
> 
> 
> TRUST ME....ESPECIALLY WHEN IT'S TRIAL BY FIRE LIKE YOU HAVE WITH THIS 68....LATER ON YOUR GOING TO LAUGH AT THE SHIT YOU WENT THRU AND BE LIKE DAMN I MISS THAT CAR
> JUST LIKE I MISS MY 79 REGAL   I TELL YOU CUZ I KNOW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what everyone tells me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 08:07 PM~13063738
> *:no:  :no: don't do it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Feb 20 2009, 10:38 PM~13064980
> *X2 :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que onda homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DALLAS-G_@Feb 20 2009, 11:11 PM~13065239
> *Damn homie cant believe your selling the 68........hope you get what you want for it, its definatly worth it.........TTT
> *


If I get what I want for it then i dont mind parting ways. I aint in a pinch to sell his ass though...


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13071091
> *That's what everyone tells me...
> :cheesy:
> Que onda homie...
> If I get what I want for it then i dont mind parting ways. I aint in a pinch to sell his ass though...
> *


Listen to us homie for real


----------



## 67juiced

Update Luis? hno: hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 22 2009, 02:29 PM~13076934
> *Update Luis? hno:  hno:
> *


I've got a few serious offers. A dude is coming over tonight with a trailer so we'll see what happens...


----------



## 817Lowrider

I here your selling?


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13089247
> *I've got a few serious offers. A dude is coming over tonight with a trailer so we'll see what happens...
> *


Get down James Brown!!!!!


----------



## DALLAS-G

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 23 2009, 06:15 PM~13089285-->
> 
> 
> 
> I here your selling?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup... You interested ??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majestix65_@Feb 23 2009, 06:43 PM~13089604
> *Get down James Brown!!!!!
> *


The dude came over last night but was $2,000 short... DIDN'T DO IT  *Told him to go file his taxes and then come see me *:roflmao: 

Moe if you're reading this, it was good to meet you homie. Gather up another $2k and you got a deal.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2009, 05:36 AM~13095148
> *Yup... You interested ??
> The dude came over last night but was $2,000 short... DIDN'T DO IT    Told him to go file his taxes and then come see me :roflmao:
> 
> Moe if you're reading this, it was good to meet you homie. Gather up another $2k and you got a deal.
> *


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2009, 05:36 AM~13095148
> *Yup... You interested ??
> The dude came over last night but was $2,000 short... DIDN'T DO IT    Told him to go file his taxes and then come see me :roflmao:
> 
> Moe if you're reading this, it was good to meet you homie. Gather up another $2k and you got a deal.
> *


 :0


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 24 2009, 07:36 AM~13095148
> *Yup... You interested ??
> The dude came over last night but was $2,000 short... DIDN'T DO IT    Told him to go file his taxes and then come see me :roflmao:
> 
> Moe if you're reading this, it was good to meet you homie. Gather up another $2k and you got a deal.
> *


 :cheesy: Moe's an old school hustler! Homeboy showed up 2k short with a trailer. That's gangster!  


Hold steady Sin! Get your money.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13100134
> *:cheesy:  Moe's an old school hustler! Homeboy showed up 2k short with a trailer. That's gangster!
> 
> *


X2  Whoever Moe is.... You my ***** ! ! ! !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

noooo fuck i was going to sell my ride too!but change my mind :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 25 2009, 08:18 AM~13106718
> *noooo fuck i was going to sell my ride too!but change my mind :biggrin:
> *


X68


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 24 2009, 05:35 PM~13100166
> *X2      Whoever Moe is....  You my ***** ! ! ! !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TTT FOR THE HOMIE SIN


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2009, 06:30 PM~13071091
> *That's what everyone tells me...
> :cheesy:
> Que onda homie...
> If I get what I want for it then i dont mind parting ways. I aint in a pinch to sell his ass though...
> *


nada homie just trying to do shit to ride with what little i have


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 24 2009, 05:35 PM~13100166
> *X2      Whoever Moe is....  You my ***** ! ! ! !
> *


I dont think he's actually a member on here. If I aint mistaking his cousin does occasionally.. Moe was a straight up hustler. Dude even had a glass eye... I think it was glass :roflmao:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 17 2009, 04:57 PM~13031068
> *honestly..... I'm contemplating selling the 68  :0 Only to buy a 61 or 62. I've only thought about it. Haven't really put it out there....
> 
> How much do you guys think I could get for it ??
> *


sup luis! man, don't do that. you'll only regret it.....

there's cars i got rid of more than 10 years ago that i still regret selling. you and this one have some history, good times and bad :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2009, 08:21 PM~13122537
> *sup luis!  man, don't do that.  you'll only regret it.....
> 
> there's cars i got rid of more than 10 years ago that i still regret selling.  you and this one have some history, good times and bad :biggrin:
> *


Sup Patrick... hey homie.. I'm gonna be down in Houston tomorrow night and saturday... What's going down ??


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 26 2009, 06:02 PM~13120833
> *I dont think he's actually a member on here. If I aint mistaking his cousin does occasionally.. Moe was a straight up hustler. Dude even had a glass eye... I think it was glass :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ashmore6

TTT


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 26 2009, 09:31 PM~13123256
> *Sup Patrick... hey homie.. I'm gonna be down in Houston tomorrow night and saturday... What's going down ??
> *



Nada mas aqui homie. Man, sorry I missed ya, I make posts and forget to check back on them  Damned old age.

What'd you end up doin down here?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 2 2009, 07:31 PM~13157180
> *Nada mas aqui homie.  Man, sorry I missed ya, I make posts and forget to check back on them   Damned old age.
> 
> What'd you end up doin down here?
> *


Opened up a mortgage office across the street from the Johnson Space Center. Ended up staying with a co workers family in Missouri City...


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 2 2009, 08:29 PM~13157773
> *Opened up a mortgage office across the street from the Johnson Space Center. Ended up staying with a co workers family in Missouri City...
> *




damn, big tymin like that huh? Mo' City isn't too far away, we coulda got a beer :biggrin: its down around this way.


you decide what you're gonna do with the car?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 2 2009, 08:46 PM~13157975
> *damn, big tymin like that huh?  Mo' City isn't too far away, we coulda got a beer :biggrin:  its down around this way.
> you decide what you're gonna do with the car?
> *


yeah i remember going up 59 to 610. You stay around that way right? West Houston....Man i was craving a beer that night too.. Had dinner at Pappa's..Good stuff right there....

Still on the market but I haven't been publicizing it


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## DALLAS-G

what up sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Mar 3 2009, 11:50 AM~13165268
> * what up sin
> *


not much bro and you ?


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 3 2009, 05:24 PM~13168674
> *not much bro and you ?
> *


chillin homie you kinda got me wantin to sell too homie, just got layed off :angry: , might just throw a 4 sale sign on the ride  till i find a job, then ill take it off


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Mar 5 2009, 10:10 AM~13189390
> *chillin homie you kinda got me wantin to sell too homie, just got layed off :angry: , might just throw a 4 sale sign on the ride   till i find a job, then ill  take it off
> *


damn homie sorry to hear that bro.... I got laid off once and it sucks !...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


congrats luis :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Mar 5 2009, 11:10 AM~13189390-->
> 
> 
> 
> chillin homie you kinda got me wantin to sell too homie, just got layed off :angry: , might just throw a 4 sale sign on the ride   till i find a job, then ill  take it off
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That suck homie.......
> 
> what did you use to do....... put it out there mabe someone knows of a place looking for your skill's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


congrats agin homie........  

due to the history, just sems right to keep the 68,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 68caprice

CONGRATS HOMIE ....A TRAVIESO FOR A TRAVIESO SOUND GOOD. MAYBE THE CAR WILL LIKE HIM OR HER BETTER.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Mar 5 2009, 04:20 PM~13192944
> *CONGRATS HOMIE ....A TRAVIESO FOR A TRAVIESO SOUND GOOD. MAYBE THE CAR WILL LIKE HIM OR HER BETTER.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


yeah probably... Travieso and i have this love hate relationship going on...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


Congrats homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ashmore6

good call as when the kid is born all your extra money go to the child for everything. It will be hard to keep playtoys


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 5 2009, 02:11 PM~13191752
> *That suck homie.......
> 
> what did you use to do....... put it out there mabe someone knows of a place looking for your skill's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah homie it does suck that was my full time but i still got my part time job at minyards in irving as a butcher in the market talked to one of my managers about goin full time but he says they drug test to switch from part time to full time so ima have to give it a couple of weeks  :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 10:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


congrats homie i got a 3 year old my self its alot of fun rollin around with my lil boy hittin switches just cruisin......cant wait till hes old enough to help work on the car father- son build up


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


congradulations homie welcome to father hood :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


That's one reason I took mine off the market  I'll keep mine, when I find a vert, I'll have this for my lil boy. He loves it :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 5 2009, 05:33 PM~13193646-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats homie.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:44 PM~13195022
> *good call as when the kid is born all your extra money go to the child for everything. It will be hard to keep playtoys
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i know huh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:51 PM~13195074
> *yeah homie it does suck that was my full time but i still got my part time job at minyards in irving as a butcher in the market talked to one of my managers about goin full time but he says they drug test to switch from part time to full time so ima have to give it a couple of weeks    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what you used to do full time bro? Carnicero?... Asking to see if maybe I heard of any openings for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:54 PM~13195102
> *congrats homie i got a 3 year old my self its alot of fun rollin around with my lil boy hittin switches just cruisin......cant wait till hes old enough to help work on the car father- son build up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup !... my wife and I both want a boy, but if it's a girl, she'll still get down with Daddy... Might have to give Travieso a sex change though... might have to call him TraviesA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 09:06 PM~13195864
> *congradulations homie welcome to father hood  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man i'm excited homie..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Mar 6 2009, 07:36 AM~13199160
> *That's one reason I took mine off the market  I'll keep mine, when I find a vert, I'll have this for my lil boy. He loves it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That picture right there Mando, just made me get the chills homie... I can't wait till my little dude posts up in the drivers seat !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Mar 5 2009, 08:51 PM~13195074
> *yeah homie it does suck that was my full time but i still got my part time job at minyards in irving as a butcher in the market talked to one of my managers about goin full time but he says they drug test to switch from part time to full time so ima have to give it a couple of weeks    :biggrin:
> *


My ***** ........... :roflmao: 

drink lot's of water and juice homie.......... green tea work's too.... :biggrin: 

not that I know or anything.....


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2009, 07:21 AM~13199335
> *My ***** ...........  :roflmao:
> 
> drink lot's of water and juice homie..........  green tea work's too....  :biggrin:
> 
> not that I know or anything.....
> *



PURO PEDO TECHNIQUE 6-3......... SPOKEN BY EXPERIENCE !?!!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...


----------



## 79 cutty

Hey how goes it Sin?

Car is looking real nice.....love the color man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 6 2009, 09:24 AM~13199356
> *PURO PEDO TECHNIQUE 6-3......... SPOKEN BY EXPERIENCE !?!!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...
> *



:biggrin: what can I say ........... :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## LaidbackLuis

DALLAS G smoking that DEFFFF....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2009, 09:41 AM~13199431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



sounds like the Shit Mr. A be telling me..........

" Remember that shit from last week, That was'nt shit.... This shit right here ***** ! "

All man ...............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2009, 08:47 AM~13199470
> *sounds like the Shit Mr. A  be telling me..........
> 
> " Remember that shit from last week,  That was'nt shit.... This shit right here ***** ! "
> 
> All man ...............
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2009, 06:58 AM~13199223
> *That picture right there Mando, just made me get the chills homie... I can't wait till my little dude posts up in the drivers seat !!!
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2009, 07:58 AM~13199223
> *Is that what you used to do full time bro? Carnicero?... Asking to see if maybe I heard of any openings for you...
> *


i appreciate it homie ..............nah i was working at a warehouse forklift driver,,,,,the meat market was just part time but ima have to work full time now....there goes my weekends :angry: :angry:


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2009, 08:43 AM~13199445
> *DALLAS G smoking that DEFFFF....
> *



  :420: :420: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2009, 08:21 AM~13199335
> *My ***** ...........  :roflmao:
> 
> drink lot's of water and juice homie..........  green tea work's too....  :biggrin:
> 
> not that I know or anything.....
> *


 :thumbsup::yes: :yes:  :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Mar 6 2009, 12:34 PM~13200885
> *i appreciate it homie ..............nah i was working at a warehouse forklift driver,,,,,the meat market was just part time but ima have to work full time now....there goes my weekends :angry:  :angry:
> *



check crigslist homie... theres always jobs on there for fork lift drivers and warehouse help.....


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2009, 01:59 PM~13201963
> *check crigslist homie... theres always jobs on there for fork lift drivers and warehouse help.....
> *


 :thumbsup: good lookin out homie


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

CONGRATS LUIS ..........
HOW YOU BEEN ? HOWS THE RANFLA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2009, 07:41 AM~13199431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :420: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sup hpmie


----------



## DUVAL

I THOUGHT YOU WERE SELLING THE CAR


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 15 2009, 09:28 PM~13288726
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE SELLING THE CAR
> *


 :twak: :no: :no: He cant do that!!!!!!


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *



mayne, congrats luis! lil ones change everything bro  now you gotta keep the ride to pass it on to your future son/daughter :biggrin: 

my lil boy will be 3 in july, right now he has a bunch of plastic toy tools in a tool box. when he sees me headin for the garage, he grabs the box and trys to get out there with me. he says he has to fix the car :biggrin:


----------



## ashmore6

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74'

qvo homie


----------



## majestix65

ThnX for the info the other night, you were Johnny on the spot. Homie came back with a red pair of shocks. It couldn't of been any worse if they were tweety bird yellow. The lil homie was Chicano, so he was more then happy to find me some black ones.  

I also took of the steering box to get it rebuilt. I should have it back by Thursday. I drove the car home from JC's house and man I was all over the road. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 12:16 PM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


Great news.....Congrats


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13189445
> *Not sure how many of you know but I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time !... My wife is 3 months so far. So i've been thinking,.... how good would it feel to give Travieso to my son (or daughter :biggrin: ).... So with that being said, i think i'm gonna pull Travieso off the market and just keep it in the family....
> *


GOOD JOB! :thumbsup: I MEAN CONGRATULATIONS! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65+Mar 16 2009, 09:40 PM~13300241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ThnX for the info the other night, you were Johnny on the spot. Homie came back with a red pair of shocks. It couldn't of been any worse if they were tweety bird yellow. The lil homie was Chicano, so he was more then happy to find me some black ones.
> 
> I also took of the steering box to get it rebuilt. I should have it back by Thursday. I drove the car home from JC's house and man I was all over the road. I'll keep you posted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome Joe... I gotta shoot over to your pad to check it out. I still have your radiator too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 10:11 AM~13324931
> *Great news.....Congrats
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-emhomie626_@Mar 19 2009, 01:10 PM~13326582
> *GOOD JOB!  :thumbsup:  I MEAN CONGRATULATIONS! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: thx


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2009, 02:12 PM~13272014
> *CONGRATS LUIS ..........
> HOW YOU BEEN ? HOWS THE RANFLA HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


its going pretty good homie.. Just taking it slow. Haven't really done anything to Travieso aside from a few details here and there...

Today i decided to paint by battery and add a little extra touch to it. I was gonna get a blue top optima but figured I'd save the money....

Here's what the battery looked like before. Just a plain ol black box...









Painted it GM blue to match the motor, but added some water drop effect on it to give it a little twist :cheesy: 

























Done !... Looks decent and didnt spend a dime


----------



## Forgiven 63

nice..................  

go ahead and do it to the whole car .... then you could say it has that *WET *look ! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 20 2009, 12:23 PM~13337296
> *nice..................
> 
> go ahead and do it to the whole car .... then you could say it has that WET look !  :biggrin:
> *


GENIUS !!! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 20 2009, 12:18 PM~13337260
> *its going pretty good homie.. Just taking it slow. Haven't really done anything to Travieso aside from a few details here and there...
> 
> Today i decided to paint by battery and add a little extra touch to it. I was gonna get a blue top optima but figured I'd save the money....
> 
> Here's what the battery looked like before. Just a plain ol black box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it GM blue to match the motor, but added some water drop effect on it to give it a little twist :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done !... Looks decent and didnt spend a dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: Nice job homie  You were just itchin to try that water drop on something else, werent you :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13337260
> *its going pretty good homie.. Just taking it slow. Haven't really done anything to Travieso aside from a few details here and there...
> 
> Today i decided to paint by battery and add a little extra touch to it. I was gonna get a blue top optima but figured I'd save the money....
> 
> Here's what the battery looked like before. Just a plain ol black box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it GM blue to match the motor, but added some water drop effect on it to give it a little twist :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done !... Looks decent and didnt spend a dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that came out niiiiice homie.......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I just got an idea :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 20 2009, 12:18 PM~13337260
> *its going pretty good homie.. Just taking it slow. Haven't really done anything to Travieso aside from a few details here and there...
> 
> Today i decided to paint by battery and add a little extra touch to it. I was gonna get a blue top optima but figured I'd save the money....
> 
> Here's what the battery looked like before. Just a plain ol black box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it GM blue to match the motor, but added some water drop effect on it to give it a little twist :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done !... Looks decent and didnt spend a dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that batts clean luis good job :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 20 2009, 11:18 AM~13337260
> *its going pretty good homie.. Just taking it slow. Haven't really done anything to Travieso aside from a few details here and there...
> 
> Today i decided to paint by battery and add a little extra touch to it. I was gonna get a blue top optima but figured I'd save the money....
> 
> Here's what the battery looked like before. Just a plain ol black box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it GM blue to match the motor, but added some water drop effect on it to give it a little twist :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done !... Looks decent and didnt spend a dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats dope what u did to the battery .  looks good homie


----------



## ashmore6

Battery looks good. just goes to show you that not everything cost a lot of money just time. I have been working on my 68 for a year now and the wife thinks I have a lot of money tied up in this car, but it is all time in cleaning and detailing items. Makes a car look like a million bucks


----------



## majestix65

> You're welcome Joe... I gotta shoot over to your pad to check it out. I still have your radiator too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> * Hit me up! I may be in the garage tomorrow. Gotta install an idler arm.
> 
> I was at my parents yesterday and saw you had tha garage open. I didn't stop because the kids were hungry and you would've offered me a beer and I would've been there till dark. *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 20 2009, 01:18 PM~13337260
> *its going pretty good homie.. Just taking it slow. Haven't really done anything to Travieso aside from a few details here and there...
> 
> Today i decided to paint by battery and add a little extra touch to it. I was gonna get a blue top optima but figured I'd save the money....
> 
> Here's what the battery looked like before. Just a plain ol black box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it GM blue to match the motor, but added some water drop effect on it to give it a little twist :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done !... Looks decent and didnt spend a dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> :wow: Nice job homie  You were just itchin to try that water drop on something else, werent you :biggrin:


yes i was !...  :biggrin: 



> that came out niiiiice homie.......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I just got an idea :biggrin:


no doubt !..



> Damn that batts clean luis good job :thumbsup:


Thanks Beto   



> :0 thats dope what u did to the battery .  looks good homie


Thx Chelo



> Battery looks good. just goes to show you that not everything cost a lot of money just time. I have been working on my 68 for a year now and the wife thinks I have a lot of money tied up in this car, but it is all time in cleaning and detailing items. Makes a car look like a million bucks


Aint that the truth !.. 



> You're welcome Joe... I gotta shoot over to your pad to check it out. I still have your radiator too :cheesy:
> * Hit me up! I may be in the garage tomorrow. Gotta install an idler arm.
> 
> I was at my parents yesterday and saw you had tha garage open. I didn't stop because the kids were hungry and you would've offered me a beer and I would've been there till dark. *
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldv'e stopped by bro !... I would have thrown some weenies and patties on the grill for the kids. Not to mention pop open some cold ones...  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## 67juiced

Im liking the custom battery homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 24 2009, 01:56 PM~13375050
> *Im liking the custom battery homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thx Scott.... 

How's that chrome coming out ?


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

sup homie hows the car?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Mar 28 2009, 12:24 PM~13416171
> *sup homie hows the car?
> *


car's doing good bro... just chillen.


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

hey homie can you tell me what u think? does this mean my frame is bent these pics are of the front of the frame the holes the center link or steering link i think thats might be the name but see how on the driverside the link is in the center of the hole and on the pass.side it is rubbing what do u think :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

cool battery i never thought of painting it


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+Mar 29 2009, 03:22 PM~13423869-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homie can you tell me what u think? does this mean my frame is bent these pics are of the front of the frame the holes the center link or steering link i think thats might be the name but see how on the driverside the link is in the center of the hole and on the pass.side it is rubbing what do u think :biggrin:
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your frame is bent homie. Maybe that swaybar is. Have you noticed the gaps between you fender, doors and hood change ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-houcksupholstery_@Mar 29 2009, 03:30 PM~13423900
> *cool battery i never thought of painting it
> *


  thx


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2009, 09:03 AM~13405264
> *Thx Scott....
> 
> How's that chrome coming out ?
> *


Chrome came out nice. I will do biz with them again for sure. Ill be sending my bumper guards off to them soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 30 2009, 09:03 AM~13430297
> *Chrome came out nice. I will do biz with them again for sure. Ill be sending my bumper guards off to them soon. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2009, 07:53 AM~13430196
> *I doubt your frame is bent homie. Maybe that swaybar is. Have you noticed the gaps between you fender, doors and hood change ?
> thx
> *


not really but my hood is more crooked on the pass side where the hindges are and I've messed with it to try and make it straight but ill take pics and show u thanx for the info I hope im not bugging u ur just like my motovator that's all thanx again peace.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Mar 30 2009, 02:00 PM~13433121
> *not really but my hood is more crooked on the pass side where the hindges are and I've messed with it to try and make it straight but ill take pics and show u thanx for the info I hope im not bugging u ur just like my motovator that's all thanx again peace.
> *


post pics bro its not a problem. thats what we're all here for carnal...


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2009, 02:40 PM~13433953
> *post pics bro its not a problem. thats what we're all here for carnal...
> *


orale :biggrin: ill try to get some pics tomorrow after work :biggrin:


----------



## little chris




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Mar 30 2009, 02:00 PM~13433121
> *not really but my hood is more crooked on the pass side where the hindges are and I've messed with it to try and make it straight but ill take pics and show u thanx for the info I hope im not bugging u ur just like my motovator that's all thanx again peace.
> *


Your hinges may be worn out?


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## K-Blaze

WhutUpDoe Luis....Whuts been good wit you homie? I got me a 81 cadillac eldorado. and started a thread. Check it out!! your shit looking sick


----------



## RO68RAG

CAR IS LOOKING GOOD 
AS ALWAYS BRO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze+Apr 8 2009, 07:43 AM~13515742-->
> 
> 
> 
> WhutUpDoe Luis....Whuts been good wit you homie? I got me a 81 cadillac eldorado. and started a thread. Check it out!! your shit looking sick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up homie. I'm gonna check out that thread right now...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO68RAG_@Apr 8 2009, 09:22 AM~13516378
> *CAR IS LOOKING GOOD
> AS ALWAYS BRO
> *



Gracias carnal...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday. 

IT's A BOY!!!!! :cheesy: 

My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol










The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 01:04 PM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *



 lil homie is kicking back :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 02:04 PM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 12:04 PM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *


*CONGRATS HOMIE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 11:04 AM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *



Congrats my Dude!!! Woow its been that long...Shit you almost got yourself a familia now??? lol

Good Luck


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 11:04 AM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *


CONGRATULATION!!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

AINT NOTHING LIKE BEING A DADDY HOMIE :biggrin: ITS THE BEST THING IN THE WORLD BEST WISHES FOR U AND UR FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 12:04 PM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *


cool we had the sonogram last friday ITS A BOY also when is ur wife due,ours is september 16 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Apr 8 2009, 12:49 PM~13518243-->
> 
> 
> 
> lil homie is kicking back  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 01:04 PM~13518391
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 02:47 PM~13519274
> *CONGRATULATION!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:43 PM~13519838
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE BEING A DADDY HOMIE  :biggrin: ITS THE BEST THING IN THE WORLD BEST WISHES FOR U AND UR FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude I cant wait man.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Apr 8 2009, 08:17 PM~13522542
> *cool we had the sonogram last friday ITS A BOY also when is ur wife due,ours is september 16 :biggrin:
> *


Q vo hugo !... Our boys are gonna be friends homie. Congratulations bro. My wife is due Oct 6th. So your wife is only 3 weeks ahead of mine... :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fyi when you're boy gets to be about 3 HIDE YOU'RE KEYS!!!My BOY always wants my keys to the 8 :burn:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 9 2009, 08:01 AM~13526122
> *fyi when you're boy gets to be about 3 HIDE YOU'RE KEYS!!!My BOY  always wants my keys to the 8 :burn:
> *


Agreed, my boy has hid them on 3 different occasions. Speaking of which, I have to get some spares made :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

WTB

LOOKING FOR A 2-SPEED POWERGLIDE TRANSMISSION (ALUMINUM NOT STEEL) REBUILT OR IN GOOD CONDITION TO RE-BUILD. 

PM ME...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 11:04 AM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *



contrat's! 

some advice...

stock up on diapers :uh: 
buying milk will be your priority :biggrin: 
Do anything and everything to your ride before he turns 6mths. (your garage days are over)


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Apr 9 2009, 10:57 AM~13527755-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTB
> 
> LOOKING FOR A 2-SPEED POWERGLIDE TRANSMISSION (ALUMINUM NOT STEEL) REBUILT OR IN GOOD CONDITION TO RE-BUILD.
> 
> PM ME...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOP DOG '64_@Apr 9 2009, 11:06 AM~13527819
> *contrat's!
> 
> some advice...
> 
> stock up on diapers :uh:
> buying milk will be your priority  :biggrin:
> Do anything and everything to your ride before he turns 6mths. (your garage days are over)
> *


hno:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2009, 06:28 PM~13530527
> *Pm sent
> hno:
> *


 :roflmao: Too late to be hno: now :biggrin: Its not bad bro, you wont want to trade it for the world


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2009, 01:04 PM~13517839
> *Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> *


CONGRATS BRO..................HELL YA FUTURE SIN7'S


----------



## ROSCO

Congrats.... now its time for you to build a stroller too.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 8 2009, 12:04 PM~13517839-->
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out homies... My wife had a sonogram done yesterday.
> 
> IT's A BOY!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> My little man is chillen.. We were trippin out on how he's laying in there. You can see his hand is behind his head... relaxing !...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doc gave us a video of the sonogram and I've been watching it non stop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol he just chillen :0 :biggrin:
> 
> congrats luis better get to work on the 8 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROSCO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:13 PM~13532618
> *Congrats.... now its  time for you to build a stroller too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 truck in the background looks tight


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 9 2009, 07:01 AM~13526122
> *fyi when you're boy gets to be about 3 HIDE YOU'RE KEYS!!!My BOY  always wants my keys to the 8 :burn:
> *



X-2 I had a set of keys with a Dayton keychain that came with my first set of D's had them since 1990 it only took my son a couple days too loose them... :uh: I think they went straight into the trash can... :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Apr 9 2009, 04:58 PM~13530773-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: Too late to be hno: now :biggrin:  Its not bad bro, you wont want to trade it for the world
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to hold him homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 07:14 PM~13532104
> *CONGRATS BRO..................HELL YA FUTURE SIN7'S
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: Little Sins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 08:13 PM~13532618
> *Congrats.... now its  time for you to build a stroller too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sell me one Ruben....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ElMonte74'@Apr 10 2009, 12:04 AM~13535465
> *lol he just chillen :0  :biggrin:
> 
> congrats luis better get to work on the 8 :0
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know huh..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOP DOG '64_@Apr 10 2009, 10:28 AM~13538223
> *X-2  I had a set of keys with a Dayton keychain that came with my first set of D's had them since 1990 it only took my son a couple days too loose them...  :uh:    I think they went straight into the trash can...  :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 10 2009, 02:14 PM~13539494
> *I cant wait to hold him  homie...
> :roflmao: Little Sins
> Sell me one Ruben....
> I know huh..
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G




----------



## 67juiced

Whats new Luis?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 AM~13641507
> *Whats new Luis?
> *


Not much homie. Got laid off AGAIN last month. Been working around the house. Doing a few side jobs to keep me entertained.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 12:16 PM~13642657
> *Not much homie. Got laid off AGAIN last month. Been working around the house. Doing a few side jobs to keep me entertained.
> *


Keep your head up homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 21 2009, 12:57 PM~13643138
> *Keep your head up homie
> *


es todo


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 02:16 PM~13642657
> *Not much homie. Got laid off AGAIN last month. Been working around the house. Doing a few side jobs to keep me entertained.
> *


Dayum....Its rough out there right now, thats happening all over man. Sucks :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 01:55 PM~13643698
> *Dayum....Its rough out there right now, thats happening all over man. Sucks :angry:
> *


yup... My lady and I are good for another 6 months. So we aren't stressing yet.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 02:10 PM~13643868
> *yup... My lady and I are good for another 6 months. So we aren't stressing yet.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 21 2009, 02:13 PM~13643901
> *
> *


however this means that i can't spend feria on Travieso...


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 04:17 PM~13643945
> *however this means that i can't spend feria on Travieso...
> *


  :angry: :barf:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 02:19 PM~13643975
> *  :angry:  :barf:
> *


yeah makes me sick too....


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 04:23 PM~13644009
> *yeah makes me sick too....
> *


I bet. Im trying to get mine painted soon. But funds got to be there :uh: Im redoing my trunk this week though, got a couple new pics in my build topic.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 02:26 PM~13644041
> *I bet. Im trying to get mine painted soon. But funds got to be there :uh: Im redoing my trunk this week though, got a couple new pics in my build topic.
> *


heading there now...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 04:17 PM~13643945
> *however this means that i can't spend feria on Travieso...
> *


thats a big nono ...........better tell wifey to get a job :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 03:17 PM~13644554
> *thats a big nono ...........better tell wifey to get a job :biggrin:
> *


she's a nurse. lol...

As soon as I get a nine to five again it's back to business.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13644677
> *she's a nurse. lol...
> 
> As soon as I get a nine to five again it's back to business.
> *


Okay....................... She needs to get a 2nd job :biggrin: :biggrin: Hey tell her Lowriders dont build themselves :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 03:33 PM~13644775
> *Okay....................... She needs to get a 2nd job :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Hey tell her Lowriders dont build themselves :biggrin:
> *


now there's an idea !... lol...


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS UPPPY??????????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 21 2009, 04:46 PM~13645680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UPPPY??????????
> *


Not much homie. Just got back from a local car meet down the street from my pad. Mostly muscle cars and imports, but the 68 was there reppin..lol... I'll post pics and a vid in a bit...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 i havent seen this topic in along time :biggrin: whats up luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 21 2009, 09:18 PM~13648807
> *:0 i havent seen this topic in along time :biggrin: whats up luis
> *


lol que onda Beto... You doing good ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Here's the video that i took about an hour or so ago at the Sonic down the street from my pad. Just kicked it with a few friends. My wife is the one in the passenger seat. The other girl is my homies wife.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13648826-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol que onda Beto... You doing good ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada doing good installed some shocks on el monte and still trying to find a job
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13648859
> *Here's the video that i took about an hour or so ago at the Sonic down the street from my pad. Just kicked it with a few friends. My wife is the one in the passenger seat. The other girl is my homies wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn travieso looks bad ass with all the chrome on the engine


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 21 2009, 09:26 PM~13648924
> *nada doing good installed some shocks on el monte and still trying to find a job
> damn travieso looks bad ass with all the chrome on the engine
> *


that makes two of us looking for jobs.. It's tough out there... 

Thanks homie.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 09:27 PM~13648939
> *that makes two of us looking for jobs.. It's tough out there...
> 
> Thanks homie.
> *


i know


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 21 2009, 09:45 PM~13649254
> *i know
> *


just keep at it bro. something is bound to come up.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 10:21 PM~13648859
> *Here's the video that i took about an hour or so ago at the Sonic down the street from my pad. Just kicked it with a few friends. My wife is the one in the passenger seat. The other girl is my homies wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 22 2009, 06:42 AM~13652744
> *RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


thx Pac.. How's married life?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 08:27 PM~13648939
> *that makes two of us looking for jobs.. It's tough out there...
> 
> Thanks homie.
> *


make that x3 of us


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 05:39 PM~13644844
> *now there's an idea !... lol...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13648859
> *Here's the video that i took about an hour or so ago at the Sonic down the street from my pad. Just kicked it with a few friends. My wife is the one in the passenger seat. The other girl is my homies wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THA RIDES LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup: , WHATS BEEN UP?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Picked up a few supplies today :cheesy: ....


----------



## scrapin82regal

DAMN LOOKIN GOOD SIN KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Copied this from the paint and body section.  
..................................................................................

*Well I built up the courage and decided to take a stab at it... *




























*Everything was going good up until the next part. I was getting all excited cause the leaf actually laid well. I didnt have any runs under the tape and the outline with my mack brush was decent. 

So I decided to add some aqua and it went downhill from here..The lines were too fat and didn't join correctly.*


















*I ended up taking it all off.*


----------



## ElMonte74'

its all good man practice makes perfect


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 02:18 PM~13668159
> *Picked up a few supplies today  :cheesy: ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you get ur supplies from homie? wouldnt mind givin it a try :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13648859-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video that i took about an hour or so ago at the Sonic down the street from my pad. Just kicked it with a few friends. My wife is the one in the passenger seat. The other girl is my homies wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> leave the hood off permanently!!!! looks great
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 05:59 PM~13681210
> *Copied this from the paint and body section.
> ..................................................................................
> 
> Well I built up the courage and decided to take a stab at it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was going good up until the next part. I was getting all excited cause the leaf actually laid well. I didnt have any runs under the tape and the outline with my mack brush was decent.
> 
> So I decided to add some aqua and it went downhill from here..The lines were too fat and didn't join correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up taking it all off.
> *


not bad at all your on the right path


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Apr 24 2009, 10:18 PM~13683142-->
> 
> 
> 
> its all good man practice makes perfect
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 09:50 PM~13689565
> *Where did you get ur supplies from homie? wouldnt mind givin it a try :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the 1 shot paint and mack brush at Asel Art. The silver leaf and glue I got at hobby lobby..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Apr 25 2009, 10:11 PM~13689803
> *leave the hood off permanently!!!! looks great
> not bad at all your on the right path
> *


yeah i kinda like no hood... Wish I had some chrome hinges though.


----------



## ashmore6

Okay need your guys help, i am going to dallas/fort worth/denton this weekend are there any good junk yards around? give me some addresses so i can hit them this weekend.


----------



## DUVAL

HOWS THE FETIS DOING BRO? :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6+Apr 27 2009, 07:09 PM~13707627-->
> 
> 
> 
> Okay need your guys help, i am going to dallas/fort worth/denton this weekend are there any good junk yards around? give me some addresses so i can hit them this weekend.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You looking for impala parts ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 07:15 PM~13707690
> *HOWS THE FETIS DOING BRO? :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, he's growing. We have another appointment next week.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Apr 27 2009, 07:53 PM~13708171
> *
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

The UPS man came by today !... :cheesy:


----------



## ashmore6

Any good yards. i really am looking for parts from teh 70's or older.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@Apr 28 2009, 09:08 PM~13721949
> *Any good yards. i really am looking for parts from teh 70's or older.
> *


Pick N Pull in Arlington or CTC Ranch in Denton homie...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Small little change.... I swapped out the valve cover butterfly bolts for some hex cap bolts instead. Got the idea form SIXONEFORLIFE. 

Never did like these. They were bulky and made it hard to clean the valvecovers. Not to mention the "T" never seemed to line up. 









I used 1/4-20 x 3/4" for the uppers, and 1/4-20 x 1" for the lowers.









Gives it a cleaner look.


----------



## Carlos Polishing

I am No longer affiliated with SHOW & GO Polishing. 

My new buisness is Carlos Polishing & Plating...

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

see you this afternoon Carlos.


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2009, 03:25 PM~13730512
> *Small little change.... I swapped out the valve cover butterfly bolts for some hex cap bolts instead. Got the idea form SIXONEFORLIFE.
> 
> Never did like these. They were bulky and made it hard to clean the valvecovers. Not to mention the "T" never seemed to line up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/4-20 x 3/4" for the uppers, and 1/4-20 x 1" for the lowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives it a cleaner look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I did mine something like that too. All stainless


----------



## 67juiced

You cant really see them on the valve covers but you can where the fuel pump goes. Looking good by the way Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Apr 29 2009, 02:59 PM~13731481-->
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine something like that too. All stainless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Apr 29 2009, 03:00 PM~13731501
> *You cant really see them on the valve covers but you can where the fuel pump goes. Looking good by the way Sin
> *


hmm never thought about doing it to the fuel pump... :cheesy: I might have to do the same thing...

Travieso will be down for a week or so. Gonna replace the intake manifold and carb.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2009, 03:25 PM~13730512
> *Small little change.... I swapped out the valve cover butterfly bolts for some hex cap bolts instead. Got the idea form SIXONEFORLIFE.
> 
> Never did like these. They were bulky and made it hard to clean the valvecovers. Not to mention the "T" never seemed to line up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1/4-20 x 3/4" for the uppers, and 1/4-20 x 1" for the lowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives it a cleaner look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2009, 05:28 PM~13731809
> *hmm never thought about doing it to the fuel pump...  :cheesy:  I might have to do the same thing...
> 
> Travieso will be down for a week or so. Gonna replace the intake manifold and carb.
> *


Yeh man...I used the stainless bolts on the entire motor.....I think it looks clean


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks good luis


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## scrapin82regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2009, 08:04 AM~13652802
> *thx Pac.. How's married life?
> *


THINGS ARE GOING GOOD HOMIE. SEE YOU ARE PUTTING SOME DETAIL WORK INTO THE RIDE. ON THE LEAFING LOOKS LIKE YOU WORKING AT A TATTOO SHOP WORKING ON SOME CHICKS BELLY BUTTON........ :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2009, 12:43 PM~13743292
> *THINGS ARE GOING GOOD HOMIE. SEE YOU ARE PUTTING SOME DETAIL WORK INTO THE RIDE. ON THE LEAFING LOOKS LIKE YOU WORKING AT A TATTOO SHOP WORKING ON SOME CHICKS BELLY BUTTON........ :biggrin:
> *


LOL.... it does huh... Speaking of "detail", I need a damn trunk lock :banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 03:29 PM~13745296
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 30 2009, 03:29 PM~13745299
> *:0  :cheesy: looks good
> *


Gracias Beto....


----------



## 67juiced

Gotta love a show off :yes:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 03:29 PM~13745296
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Apr 30 2009, 06:13 PM~13746865-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love a show off :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, nah homie, just happy that I got a job and now I can loosen the grip on our funds a little bit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Apr 30 2009, 06:17 PM~13746909
> *:worship:
> *


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 10:01 PM~13747929
> *lol, nah homie, just happy that I got a job and now I can loosen the grip on our funds a little bit.
> 
> *


And we are too. The more money you spend on your 68 the more time we get to spend in your build topic :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 30 2009, 08:06 PM~13747987
> *And we are too. The more money you spend on your 68 the more time we get to spend in your build topic :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: Pics coming up in a bit


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Removed old Quadrajet and throttle linkage:*









*Old Manifold off:*









*Puttin in work:*









*Manifold and Carb Installed:*









*All button'd up:*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I didn't get a chance to fire it up yet. I have to run a new fuel hardline since the inlet on the Edelbrock is in the rear. Also have to wire up the electric choke. I'll do all of that tomorrow. 

I start my new job on monday so my last full day to tool around is tomorrow :tears: . Although it was relaxing being off work for almost two months, i'm dying to get back out there. 

I talked to my wife and I think we're gonna try and get the interior redone before our son is born. I wanna get a few things squared away on Travieso before October because once our boy is here my money is really gonna be tied up.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Flashback * :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 10:11 PM~13748050
> *Removed old Quadrajet and throttle linkage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Manifold off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin in work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manifold and Carb Installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All button'd up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Apr 30 2009, 08:06 PM~13747987-->
> 
> 
> 
> And we are too. The more money you spend on your 68 the more time we get to spend in your build topic :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 08:11 PM~13748050
> *Removed old Quadrajet and throttle linkage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Manifold off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin in work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manifold and Carb Installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All button'd up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good luis kinda how i want my 350 to look only with the carb being powder coated
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 08:23 PM~13748232
> *Flashback  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 05:29 PM~13745296
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im hating on you mayne :angry: 












































joking looks hella good :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2009, 06:35 AM~13752362
> *Im hating on you mayne  :angry:
> joking looks hella good :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 08:15 PM~13748112
> *I didn't get a chance to fire it up yet. I have to run a new fuel hardline since the inlet on the Edelbrock is in the rear. Also have to wire up the electric choke. I'll do all of that tomorrow.
> 
> I start my new job on monday so my last full day to tool around is tomorrow :tears: . Although it was relaxing being off work for almost two months, i'm dying to get back out there.
> 
> I talked to my wife and I think we're gonna try and get the interior redone before our son is born. I wanna get a few things squared away on Travieso before October because once our boy is here my money is really gonna be tied up.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Back in business ! :biggrin: Just have to adjust the timings a few degrees.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 04:28 PM~13745286
> *LOL.... it does huh... Speaking of "detail", I need a damn trunk lock :banghead:
> *


HIT UP LATEGREATCHEVYS.COM I'M SURE THEY WILL HAVE IT AND MORE......


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2009, 11:59 AM~13755060
> *Back in business !  :biggrin: Just have to adjust the timings a few degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2009, 12:59 PM~13755060
> *Back in business !  :biggrin: Just have to adjust the timings a few degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




why dont you even gun it ! ! ! ! 

hit it... we want to hear the motor ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 1 2009, 04:13 PM~13757698
> *why dont you even gun it ! ! ! !
> 
> hit it... we want to hear the motor ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


I was checking for leaks.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2009, 12:59 PM~13755060
> *Back in business !  :biggrin: Just have to adjust the timings a few degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW Looks Good Luis You Going To The Sawp Meet This Weekend??


----------



## ashmore6

swap meet was a great time this weekend when it did not rain


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@May 3 2009, 08:56 PM~13773875
> *swap meet was a great time this weekend when it did not rain
> *


did you pick up any goodies ?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Check out a few pix from yesterday, we did a photo-shoot for a couple local rappers Big Beam & Skinny Red they are coming out with a new song called “SiX-FouR” – *Sin7* hooked me uP with them. They will be sending me some of the shot done with the real camera, the photographer got down some of the pix look like they were done in studio…

You can go here to check out some of their music free: http://executivemusic.com/bbsr/

Big Beam & Skinny Red


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup: 

I think Skinny has been trying to email but I cant open any of his emails... Glad he got ahold of you Mando


----------



## topless_66

Damn! What a difference.  



> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 09:23 PM~13748232
> *Flashback  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ashmore6

got foam for my bucket seats, set of tires and front fender marker light lens for the 68. good deals. my buddy got a hood and steering wheel for his 69. it was a good time well worth the drive to dallas


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@May 5 2009, 12:24 PM~13791793
> *got foam for my bucket seats, set of tires and front fender marker light lens for the 68. good deals. my buddy got a hood and steering wheel for his 69. it was a good time well worth the drive to dallas
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G

HOWS THE SILVER LEAF AND PIN STRIPING COMING ALONG HOMIE? THE RIDES LOOKIN FIRME HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 5 2009, 06:39 PM~13795693
> *HOWS THE SILVER LEAF AND PIN STRIPING COMING ALONG HOMIE? THE RIDES LOOKIN FIRME HOMIE
> *


Coming along okay bro.. I'll post pics in a sec...

This came in the mail today. Chrome sway bar.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Alright here we go.... *

*Here's a shot of the thick mona lisa size once I pulled the tape. No glue runs like I was experiencing before.*









*I let the size cure for an hour before I laid the leaf because the glue is rather thick:*









*I lightly rub the leaf with these cheap foam brushes. Tends to work better for me than using my finger.*

























*With that same foam brush I clean the edges. Works really good.*









*The work above was done on saturday. The following day I turned the leaf. Not sure if that was overkill, since most people wait 30 min to an hour to turn it. Either way it turned just fine, however I have to practice a little bit more to get even turns.*









*Added some pinstriping. Not too happy with the stripes but the wife liked it so I left it on there...The hardest thing for me when striping is creating a pattern in my head. *


----------



## eno213

holy shit man i have just spent 4 hours reading this topic. i felt like i was reading a movie script or some shit. man good to hear eveything is semi straight with the car. good to see your keeping a level head and staying above the bullshit. well its 4 am and i am dead tired good luck with the rest of the build homie...and congrats on the baby...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 6 2009, 04:56 AM~13800380
> *holy shit man i have just spent 4 hours reading this topic. i felt like i was reading a movie script or some shit. man good to hear eveything is semi straight with the car. good to see your keeping a level head and staying above the bullshit. well its 4 am and i am dead tired good luck with the rest of the build homie...and congrats on the baby...
> *


damn homie, thanks for taking the time to read throught the topic. It's been a ride but it's all good. Gotta keep that chin up as they say.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Sway bar and end links hooked up. Now Travieso steers really good.


----------



## Loco 61

Nice Luis..


----------



## eno213

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2009, 05:27 PM~13808195
> *damn homie, thanks for taking the time to read throught the topic. It's been a ride but it's all good. Gotta keep that chin up as they say.
> *


 no probelm. my wife kept telling me to come to bed and i was telling her everything that was going on...haha all chismoso......but ya man love the ride. love the color...might have to do some biting on that color.....  ..anything ever happen to this fuck face duez?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 6 2009, 08:37 PM~13809017-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Luis..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias bro !!.... como anda el 61 ??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eno213_@May 6 2009, 08:50 PM~13809211
> *no probelm. my wife kept telling me to come to bed and i was telling her everything that was going on...haha all chismoso......but ya man love the ride. love  the color...might have to do some biting on that color.....  ..anything ever happen to this fuck face duez?
> *


lol, thats crazy bro. should've told your wife you were watching a novela.... yeah homie do something nice with the color. its called Intense blue pearl from the dodge dakota sr/t's.... Duez is still on here doing his thing. dont really follow up with what he does. i "forgave and forgot".....


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2009, 11:05 PM~13809388
> *gracias bro !!.... como anda el 61 ??
> lol, thats crazy bro. should've told your wife you were watching a novela.... yeah homie do something nice with the color. its called Intense blue pearl from the dodge dakota sr/t's....<span style='color:red'> Duez is still on here doing his thing. dont really follow up with what he does. i "forgave and forgot".....</span>*



Well said.............Thanks Luis for the help with my charging issue.


----------



## eno213

dodge dakota srt? ya my wife was just looking at me shaking her head. "like bring your nosey ass to bed"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 5 2009, 07:57 PM~13796477-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Alright here we go.... *
> 
> *Here's a shot of the thick mona lisa size once I pulled the tape. No glue runs like I was experiencing before.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I let the size cure for an hour before I laid the leaf because the glue is rather thick:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I lightly rub the leaf with these cheap foam brushes. Tends to work better for me than using my finger.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With that same foam brush I clean the edges. Works really good.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The work above was done on saturday. The following day I turned the leaf. Not sure if that was overkill, since most people wait 30 min to an hour to turn it. Either way it turned just fine, however I have to practice a little bit more to get even turns.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some pinstriping. Not too happy with the stripes but the wife liked it so I left it on there...*The hardest thing for me when striping is creating a pattern in my head. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good. Yeah i have that same problem only its opposite i can come up with a pattern i just have problems of putting it down
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 5 2009, 07:57 PM~13796477
> *Sway bar and end links hooked up. Now Travieso steers really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+May 6 2009, 09:12 PM~13809484-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/font]
> Thanks Luis for the help with my charging issue.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime Scott
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eno213_@May 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13809598
> *dodge dakota srt? ya my wife was just looking at me shaking her head. "like bring your nosey ass to bed"
> *


:roflmao:



> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13809601
> *looks good.  Yeah i have that same problem only its opposite i can come up with a pattern i just have problems of putting it down
> :0 nice
> *


i mean i can sketch out a pattern too, but when it comes time to do it, i mess up. there's too much thought involved....."this line goes here, that line goes there"....it just needs to flow naturally...


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2009, 05:29 AM~13812287
> *anytime Scott
> :roflmao:
> i mean i can sketch out a pattern too, but when it comes time to do it, i mess up. there's too much thought involved....."this line goes here, that line goes there"....it just needs to flow naturally...
> *


Leafing looks good. Im debating on if Ill silver leaf a stripe down the side of mine after its painted.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2009, 03:29 AM~13812287
> *anytime Scott
> :roflmao:
> i mean i can sketch out a pattern too, but when it comes time to do it, i mess up. there's too much thought involved....."this line goes here, that line goes there"....it just needs to flow naturally...
> *


  yeah that to :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ashmore6

are you going to clear over the leafing? what is going to keep it from washing off eventually


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@May 10 2009, 08:58 PM~13847182
> *are you going to clear over the leafing? what is going to keep it from washing off eventually
> *


I cleared over the silverleaf but not the pinstripes. I imagine with time (months down the road) the pinstripes might wear off. But the good thing with 1shot is that its pretty good against the elements.


----------



## eno213

"Dont get involved in things you dont understand"....i got this personal message from lord duez yesterday, look homeboy i call it like i see it, seems like you still on sin7 page looking at his progress, way more then what i can say you did. so step back homie, this is OPEN forum. not some lets keep this on the low low shit. OPEN FORUM, i voiced my opinion. now dont get mad cause you fucked up.haha anyways. my bad sin7 didnt mean to be on your topic like that, just wanted to put that out.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 14 2009, 08:50 PM~13891338
> *"Dont get involved in things you dont understand"....i got this personal message from lord duez yesterday, look homeboy i call it like i see it, seems like you still on sin7 page looking at his progress, way more then what i can say you did. so step back homie, this is  OPEN forum. not some lets keep this on the low low shit. OPEN FORUM, i voiced my opinion. now dont get mad cause you fucked up.haha anyways. my bad sin7 didnt mean to be on your topic like that, just wanted to put that out.
> *


Fuckin rookie. You read into Sins bullshit topic full of lies about me and jump on his nuts. You aint shit, you bitch car driving ****. Lets see how long until a mod deletes this post like everything else I said on this subject.


----------



## eno213

man like i said to your pm that you sent me. get off my dick, I read into what he wrote, i dont see you with a damn build thread about how you painted his car???? shit i didnt even get to see any damn pictures on this thread! but i read it and came to my own conclusion homie. and it seem like your a fucking bitch made fagget mother fucker. like i said, i see it like it is junior........ you seem like a punk and will be called out like a punk. now dont get all ass hurt when i make a comment and try and pm me. if you aint got no damn money homie then stay off my pm. haha. i fuck with alot of people on here from the dubs to the clubs. ask around homie. you seem like the rookie with that bitch ass job you did. no offense sin7. so like i said get off my dick. and stop crying about mods. man up and shut the fuck up crying bitch ass baby...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## KAKALAK

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13856555
> *I cleared over the silverleaf but not the pinstripes. I imagine with time (months down the road) the pinstripes might wear off. But the good thing with 1shot is that its pretty good against the elements.
> *


Sin, where you been hiding homie? :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 04:29 PM~13745296
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That couch is going to run like a champ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@May 17 2009, 04:45 PM~13913772
> *That couch is going to run like a champ!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I've been real busy with work these past few weeks, but I managed to dedicate a few hours to Travieso this past thursday. I was going to order a rear deck package tray but decided to just buy the material and do it myself. In all I spent $20 for everything...

Picked up a sheet of 1/8 mdf at HomeDepot, 2 yards of vinyl at hobby lobby and some upholstery glue. 

Here's a pic of the old package tray that came with Travieo when I got him. 









The blue vinyl.









Because the old package tray was so worn out, I've been rolling like this for a while.









Test Fit:









Test Fit:









Vinyl Traced out:









Gluing it together...









Done









Fits like a glove:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

My wife and I took him out to a local benefit car show yesterday. Had a really good time out there.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Funny Story.... Alot of little white kids were calling my car "Ramon" from the movie Cars... :roflmao: They'd walk by and tell their dad "look daddy it's Ramon"... My wife and I were cracking up !!


----------



## 972impala63

looking good luis!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 972impala63_@May 31 2009, 05:15 PM~14054669
> *looking good luis!
> *


Whats up David ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 31 2009, 04:04 PM~14054605
> *Funny Story.... Alot of little white kids were calling my car "Ramon" from the movie Cars... :roflmao: They'd walk by and tell their dad "look daddy it's Ramon"... My wife and I were cracking up !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

TTT


----------



## 67juiced

Rear deck looks good Luis. Glad to see your back online


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 31 2009, 07:04 PM~14054605
> *Funny Story.... Alot of little white kids were calling my car "Ramon" from the movie Cars... :roflmao: They'd walk by and tell their dad "look daddy it's Ramon"... My wife and I were cracking up !!
> *


thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+May 31 2009, 05:01 PM~14054588-->
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I took him out to a local benefit car show yesterday. Had a really good time out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 looks good luis
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 31 2009, 05:04 PM~14054605
> *Funny Story.... Alot of little white kids were calling my car "Ramon" from the movie Cars... :roflmao: They'd walk by and tell their dad "look daddy it's Ramon"... My wife and I were cracking up !!
> *


well my monte was called the training day car lol :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol my son but him in are car my boys a big car fan!he already know that Ramon is a Impala :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 14 2009, 06:17 AM~14184915
> *lol .My son put him in are car. My boys a big car fan!He already knows that Ramon is a Impala :yes:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## lowrydr_mike




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 214monte




----------



## impalaluv

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

MUCH LUV TO YA BIG HOMIE


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

keep up the good work man 68 IS A NICE YEAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## KAKALAK

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## 214monte




----------



## 67juiced

Luis, where you been bro? Hows the fam?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 26 2009, 08:57 AM~14304791
> *Luis, where you been bro? Hows the fam?
> *



Been swamped with work bro. Which is good now adays. Also been getting the baby's room ready and doing all the doctor visits with my wife. All the fun stuff "new parents" do.. My lady has me attending a few "New Daddy" seminars too..lol.... 

How about you homie? How've you been?


Went to a little car show last week. Had a good time.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 26 2009, 10:28 AM~14305061
> *Been swamped with work bro. Which is good now adays. Also been getting the baby's room ready and doing all the doctor visits with my wife. All the fun stuff "new parents" do.. My lady has me attending a few "New Daddy" seminars too..lol....
> 
> How about you homie? How've you been?
> Went to a little car show last week. Had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS ON THE NEW LITTLE SIN JR.........CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## KAKALAK

little sin....... thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

Good. Making a little progress on the hooptie


----------



## ashmore6

ttt


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 26 2009, 10:28 AM~14305061
> *Been swamped with work bro. Which is good now adays. Also been getting the baby's room ready and doing all the doctor visits with my wife. All the fun stuff "new parents" do.. My lady has me attending a few "New Daddy" seminars too..lol....
> 
> How about you homie? How've you been?
> Went to a little car show last week. Had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your number still the same? I tried reaching you a couple of weeks back and nothing? I was like, "I'm gonna knock on this fuckers door!" :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jun 28 2009, 05:45 AM~14319678
> *Your number still the same? I tried reaching you a couple of weeks back and nothing? I was like, "I'm gonna knock on this fuckers door!"  :biggrin:
> *


lol, new number. PM sent


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2009, 04:49 AM~14326719
> *lol, new number. PM sent
> *


sup luis congrats with the little one on the way :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2009, 07:49 AM~14326719
> *lol, new number. PM sent
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Jun 29 2009, 11:37 PM~14336381-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup luis congrats with the little one on the way :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majestix65_@Jun 30 2009, 09:20 AM~14339139
> *:thumbsup:
> *


how's the ride coming along bro ?


----------



## ashmore6

any thing new


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin: x2


----------



## DALLAS-G




----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2009, 09:31 PM~14408247
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2009, 12:31 AM~14408247
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao: I forgot I did that picture... GOOD ONE !!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2009, 10:31 PM~14408247
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a Nova!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jun 28 2009, 04:45 AM~14319678
> *Your number still the same? I tried reaching you a couple of weeks back and nothing? I was like, "I'm gonna knock on this fuckers door!"  :biggrin:
> *


ninja neva answers my calls either think he in hiding screening calls an chit :biggrin:


And I regret letting this get by me initally but I'm glad you did good things with it tho :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 10 2009, 11:28 PM~14440518
> *ninja neva answers my calls either think he in hiding screening calls an chit :biggrin:
> And I regret letting this get by me initally but I'm glad you did good things with it tho :thumbsup:
> *



lol, nah homie. I got a new number.. I'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2009, 09:42 AM~14479889
> *lol, nah homie. I got a new number.. I'll PM you in a bit.
> *


What up Luis? Hope al is well out your way. Ive just about got mine ready for paint, should head to the paint shop Tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 15 2009, 10:25 AM~14481041
> *What up Luis? Hope al is well out your way. Ive just about got mine ready for paint, should head to the paint shop Tuesday :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Takes a bunch of progress pics homie. Same color ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

sup luis finally got me some 13s for the monte just need to find another wheel and some new KOs


----------



## impalaluv

looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 15 2009, 05:07 PM~14483866
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: Takes a bunch of progress pics homie. Same color ?
> *


Will do. And yes but without the silver leaf, pinstripes, and murals. Going plain and simple this time :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jul 15 2009, 03:17 PM~14484008-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup luis finally got me some 13s for the monte just need to find another wheel and some new KOs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Es todo homie. The monte is coming together nicely !!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 08:04 PM~14486939
> *looking good... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Jul 16 2009, 06:12 AM~14490465
> *Will do. And yes but without the silver leaf, pinstripes, and murals. Going plain and simple this time :biggrin:
> *


Going for that traditional look huh. Can't wait to see the finished product bro.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I haven't had the time to do anything new. Maybe in the next few weeks things will die down and I can put some time into it. I want to clean it up a bit and focus on the small things that are missing. 

I've kept myself a little busy hitting up the local Sonic Classic meet down the street from me. It gives me something to do until I get back on track.


----------



## regal ryda

wut up Sin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 16 2009, 07:19 AM~14490726
> *wut up Sin
> *


Not much bro. And you?


----------



## regal ryda

not much here...may need you to craft up some 2in impala arms for me if Jr. lets ya....lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 16 2009, 02:58 PM~14494607
> *not much here...may need you to craft up some 2in impala arms for me if Jr. lets ya....lol
> *


Let's do it.. I already have one done. i just need to finish the other one...


----------



## regal ryda

cool let me know what they gonna tax me for


----------



## eno213

ttt


----------



## DALLAS-G




----------



## 214monte




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LaidbackLuis

^^ :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*pic from this weekend:*


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 27 2009, 09:30 AM~14591330
> *pic from this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic......You done with your leafing?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 27 2009, 07:49 AM~14591404
> *Nice pic......You done with your leafing?
> *


yeah for now... Maybe add something subtle later on.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 27 2009, 07:30 AM~14591330
> *pic from this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good luis


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 27 2009, 06:30 AM~14591330
> *pic from this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Another pic taken from the car show sponsor website:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 29 2009, 08:42 AM~14613496
> *Another pic taken from the car show sponsor website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super bad azz :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 67juiced, KAKALAK, Sin7
Busy in here this morning..............Whats going on fellas?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 29 2009, 06:50 AM~14613523
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 67juiced, KAKALAK, Sin7
> Busy in here this morning..............Whats going on fellas?
> *


Chillin... Hoping this rain goes away....


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 29 2009, 09:00 AM~14613555
> *Chillin... Hoping this rain goes away....
> *


I hear ya. We've been getting the afternoon showers here, but thats what we get this time a year :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 29 2009, 07:05 AM~14613575
> *I hear ya. We've been getting the afternoon showers here, but thats what we get this time a year :uh:
> *


We've been in the high 90's, low 100's for the past month and a half. Not one drop of rain... The weekend that I plan to go camping, is the week we get non stop rain :banghead: .


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 29 2009, 09:13 AM~14613604
> *We've been in the high 90's, low 100's for the past month and a half. Not one drop of rain... The weekend that I plan to go camping, is the week we get non stop rain :banghead: .
> *


Thats how it goes.....Guess you guys need the rain out there though, I saw on the news where the crops are dead or dying. Maybe one weekend of solid rain will catch yall up some. Sucks for your camping trip though :angry:


----------



## eno213

Whats going on man, damn the car is looking nice as fuck... TTT


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## TWEEDY

Whats up Sin.... Cars lookin GOOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 29 2009, 08:50 AM~14613523
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 67juiced, KAKALAK, Sin7
> Busy in here this morning..............Whats going on fellas?
> *


Ah nothing just killin time :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 29 2009, 06:42 AM~14613496
> *Another pic taken from the car show sponsor website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still lookin good Luis


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## scrapin82regal

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## sixty7imp

Que onda primo! cuando vamos a Neza? :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## 214monte




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 10:49 PM~14575736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :420:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## slo

was that you out cruising in vernon this past wkend


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 AM~14734275
> *was that you out cruising in vernon this past wkend
> *


:no: i was in oklahoma all weekend.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 10 2009, 10:50 PM~14730332
> *:roflmao:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 12 2009, 06:58 AM~14744527
> *:no: i was in oklahoma all weekend.
> *


seen a 68 in color spokes just like yours...but it had a hood...shoulda took pics..


----------



## 68caprice

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2009, 08:48 AM~14745083
> *seen a 68 in color spokes just like yours...but it had a hood...shoulda took pics..
> *


  A while back there was one for sale in Ft Worth. Almost identical to mine.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Started gutting out the interior today. Plans are as follows:

-Paint the lower part of dash
-Dynamat the interior
-New Carpet
-And if my money is right; reupholstery (seats, door panels and headliner). 

Doing this on a budget and to keep me busy these next 9 weeks until my son is born. Time is going by so damn slow.... 














































*I knew there was an odor I could never get rid of*


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2009, 12:09 PM~14783441
> *Started gutting out the interior today. Plans are as follows:
> 
> -Paint the lower part of dash
> -Dynamat the interior
> -New Carpet
> -And if my money is right; reupholstery (seats, door panels and headliner).
> 
> Doing this on a budget and to keep me busy these next 9 weeks until my son is born. Time is going by so damn slow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was an odor I could never get rid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum homie.......Thats funky :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14784133
> *Dayum homie.......Thats funky :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## ashmore6

what color you going with inside? your interior does not look that bad to start with


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@Aug 16 2009, 06:24 PM~14785841
> *what color you going with inside? your interior does not look that bad to start with
> *


it's held up rather well for 40 years, but it's starting to show it's age. The carpet was the worst part.....

I got some samples for carpet. The interior is going to be blue, but I want to mix in a little bit of early 60's OG style in it...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Kinda like this material but in blue...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

These are the three samples i got for carpet. I'm leaning towards the bottom right..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2009, 07:46 PM~14786009
> *These are the three samples i got for carpet. I'm leaning towards the bottom right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:thumbs up: .Hay Sin7 the bulb on the brake lights can the pigtail be replaced or do I need to replace the whole light bulb housing?Because my pigtail is no good,got rust in it some how but the rest is fine............


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## zooter86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2009, 07:46 PM~14786009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my vote is bottom right.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Aug 17 2009, 09:29 AM~14791226
> *my vote is bottom right.
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Aug 17 2009, 09:29 AM~14791226-->
> 
> 
> 
> my vote is bottom right.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Aug 17 2009, 10:31 AM~14791811
> *x2
> *


That makes 3 of us...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2009, 08:27 PM~14787652
> *
> *


x3


----------



## scrapin82regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 16 2009, 10:09 AM~14783441-->
> 
> 
> 
> Started gutting out the interior today. Plans are as follows:
> 
> -Paint the lower part of dash
> -Dynamat the interior
> -New Carpet
> -And if my money is right; reupholstery (seats, door panels and headliner).
> 
> Doing this on a budget and to keep me busy these next 9 weeks until my son is born. Time is going by so damn slow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I knew there was an odor I could never get rid of*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn :0 are you gonna paint the steering wheel to or leave it black
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Aug 16 2009, 06:46 PM~14786009
> *These are the three samples i got for carpet. I'm leaning towards the bottom right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bottom right


----------



## 68caprice

WHAT UP SIN ? MAYBE THIS DEC. I CAN MAKE IT TO THE







TOY RUN.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 18 2009, 03:42 PM~14806933
> *WHAT UP SIN ? MAYBE THIS DEC. I CAN MAKE IT TO THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOY RUN.
> *


damn bro that looks clean


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 18 2009, 06:37 PM~14808956
> *damn bro that looks clean
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2009, 05:46 PM~14786009
> *These are the three samples i got for carpet. I'm leaning towards the bottom right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bottom right


----------



## rug442




----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 22 2009, 11:11 AM~14847513
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE STADIUM BUT THE COWBOYS STILL SUCK :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2009, 12:36 PM~14847942
> *NICE STADIUM BUT THE COWBOYS STILL SUCK :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 22 2009, 12:38 PM~14847955
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 22 2009, 12:36 PM~14847942
> *NICE STADIUM BUT THE COWBOYS STILL SUCK :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 22 2009, 02:28 PM~14848458
> *:buttkick:
> *


:nono: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

damn that score board is low!!!!


----------



## Sirchore

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 27 2009, 08:39 AM~14896652
> *damn that score board is low!!!!
> *



Say homie i got me a 68 fastback too and i was lookin thru da catalog for sum fender skirts and i dont see any. Do dey have to be custom made or do i jus need to try another catalog. Much props on ur ride homie!!


----------



## 68bayrida

clean ride man i own a 68 fastback to i,m working on it


----------



## 67juiced

I would go with the bottom right too Luis. Coming together nice bro


----------



## regal ryda

sup Sin


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## SW713

yo luis! sup bro? what's been goin on? 

car's lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

what up sin,my son (christian)was born this morning at 12:16,he weighted 7 pds :biggrin: now its your turn homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 31 2009, 09:08 PM~14942057
> *what up sin,my son (christian)was born this morning at 12:16,he weighted 7 pds :biggrin: now its your turn homie
> *


Congrats homie!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Aug 31 2009, 10:08 PM~14942057-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up sin,my son (christian)was born this morning at 12:16,he weighted 7 pds :biggrin: now its your turn homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Austin Ace_@Sep 1 2009, 01:34 PM~14947974
> *Congrats homie!
> *


X2


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 31 2009, 08:08 PM~14942057
> *what up sin,my son (christian)was born this morning at 12:16,he weighted 7 pds :biggrin: now its your turn homie
> *


congrats and GL :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by red chev+Aug 27 2009, 09:39 AM~14896652-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that score board is low!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, Jerry has it 5 ft above NFL regulation.. So it's legit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 01:05 PM~14898720
> *Say homie i got me a 68 fastback too and i was lookin thru da catalog for sum fender skirts and i dont see any. Do dey have to be custom made or do i jus need to try another catalog. Much props on ur ride homie!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmons.com
> Part # B625950
> $239 pair with mouldings.
> 
> But you can find a cheaper set on Ebay. I saw a pair on there for $174 shipped..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 02:41 PM~14899760
> *clean  ride man i own a 68 fastback to i,m working on it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool homie, post flicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 03:27 PM~14912239
> *I would go with the bottom right too Luis. Coming together nice bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Scott...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 31 2009, 07:18 AM~14933284
> *sup Sin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much homie and you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 09:03 PM~14941979
> *yo luis!  sup bro?  what's been goin on?
> 
> car's lookin good homie :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey what's up homie !... How've ya been ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Aug 31 2009, 09:08 PM~14942057
> *what up sin,my son (christian)was born this morning at 12:16,he weighted 7 pds :biggrin: now its your turn homie
> *


 :cheesy: YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME !!!!!!!!.... CONGRATS HOMIE... I'M GONNA HAVE TO STOP BY WHEN HE'S HOME


----------



## impalaluv

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sirchore

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 2 2009, 10:14 AM~14958933
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKIN OUT SIN7


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:h5:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2009, 09:22 AM~15036343
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, do you have to replace any other pans?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 08:05 AM~15036649
> *Nice, do you have to replace any other pans?
> *


Just the fronts...I actually didn't really need to but the previous owner did some shabby work. The sheet metal used was just a flat piece with no beads (grooves). Figured I'd throw in some original pans instead...


----------



## 801Rider

Lookin good homie


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2009, 05:22 AM~15036343
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

After a year of rolling around with 307 badges, I finally picked up some 350's. Don't know why I didn't change them sooner since I am running a 350 small block.










I'm thinking of painting the inserts blue to match the rest of the car. I tried it on the old emblems first to see what they would look like. I'm diggin it....









Suggestions?


----------



## 801Rider

I was thinkin about doin the same thing :0


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 11 2009, 05:35 PM~15054976-->
> 
> 
> 
> After a year of rolling around with 307 badges, I finally picked up some 350's. Don't know why I didn't change them sooner since I am running a 350 small block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of painting the inserts blue to match the rest of the car. I tried it on the old emblems first to see what they would look like. I'm diggin it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup blue
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Sep 11 2009, 08:43 PM~15056787
> *I was thinkin about doin the same thing :0
> *


x68 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2009, 08:35 PM~15054976
> *After a year of rolling around with 307 badges, I finally picked up some 350's. Don't know why I didn't change them sooner since I am running a 350 small block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of painting the inserts blue to match the rest of the car. I tried it on the old emblems first to see what they would look like. I'm diggin it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> *


I like it. Im doing that with my "chevrolet" script in the front grill. You using a brush?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 12 2009, 10:21 AM~15059412
> *I like it. Im doing that with my "chevrolet" script in the front grill. You using a brush?
> *


Yeah i'm gonna use a script mack brush and some 1Shot....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 10 2009, 09:22 AM~15036343
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie!! I remember them days :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Something else that I've been working on.... I'm going to make a replica of the 68'. :cheesy: 

Resin kit I picked up Ebay

















Just got these in the mail yesterday that a homie in the model section custom made. :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 08:57 AM~15065460
> *nice homie!! I remember them days :cheesy:
> *


Did you butt weld yours or overlap them ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 13 2009, 10:58 AM~15065461
> *Something else that I've been working on.... I'm going to make a replica of the 68'.  :cheesy:
> 
> Resin kit I picked up Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these in the mail yesterday that a homie in the model section custom made.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have tried to find a 80's cutlass supreme model but I can find one, your looks nice though


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 09:01 AM~15065475
> *I have tried to find a 80's cutlass supreme model but I can find one, your looks nice though
> *


Some of the dudes in the model section just use a monte carlo body and they make their own resin front ends... Hit up Mr Biggs or 1ofaKind, i'm sure they can point you in the right direction..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 13 2009, 11:00 AM~15065469
> *Did you butt weld yours or overlap them ?
> *


But welded some where I cut too short and used a flange tool and lapped the rest. I got one barely used that I'll let go for 35 shipped. :cheesy: It also punches holes too


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 13 2009, 10:55 AM~15065450
> *Yeah i'm gonna use a script mack brush and some 1Shot....
> *


Gona start on mine this afternoon hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 14 2009, 11:03 AM~15075719
> *Gona start on mine this afternoon hno:
> *


Me too !!.... hno:


----------



## 67juiced

Just sprayed clear on mine. Didnt turn out too bad. Ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 14 2009, 05:40 PM~15078272
> *Just sprayed clear on mine. Didnt turn out too bad. Ill post pics in a bit.
> *


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 14 2009, 03:31 PM~15078736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE......BROTHER!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 11 2009, 05:35 PM~15054976
> *After a year of rolling around with 307 badges, I finally picked up some 350's. Don't know why I didn't change them sooner since I am running a 350 small block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of painting the inserts blue to match the rest of the car. I tried it on the old emblems first to see what they would look like. I'm diggin it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> *


 lol was just thinking about that when i seen this in your thread :biggrin: what paint are you using for that??Getting tired of people looking at my car and saying so you got a 327 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 68bayrida

good match on the blue color homie looks nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Sep 14 2009, 04:31 PM~15078736-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Came out real good Scott :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 14 2009, 07:50 PM~15081074
> *lol was just thinking about that when i seen this in your thread :biggrin: what paint are you using for that??Getting tired of people looking at my car and saying so you got a 327 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I'm going to use 1Shot paint. Same paint used for pinstriping... It'll hold up really good.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 14 2009, 07:50 PM~15081074
> *lol was just thinking about that when i seen this in your thread :biggrin: what paint are you using for that??Getting tired of people looking at my car and saying so you got a 327 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LOL, I need some of those 350 emblems too :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 15 2009, 07:29 AM~15085648
> *LOL, I need some of those 350 emblems too :cheesy:
> *



glad I'm not the only one that was riding with the wrong emblems... lol


----------



## Loco 61

Looking Good Luis...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2009, 07:12 AM~15085873
> *glad I'm not the only one that was riding with the wrong emblems... lol
> *


 :biggrin: thanks again homie  also fixed my back lights didn't think I could just change the pigtail on the back lights but you can.You saved me $40 and a ticket :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 15 2009, 08:35 AM~15085997-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good Luis...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Alex...trying to get to on your level homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 15 2009, 08:51 AM~15086090
> *:biggrin: thanks again homie  also fixed my back lights didn't think I could just change the pigtail on the back lights but you can.You saved me $40 and a ticket :biggrin:
> *


It's all good bro.. Glad I could help..


----------



## 67juiced

> :0 Came out real good Scott :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks. I added a couple more coats of the clear. I think it worked out pretty good. I put it back on the car last night, still need to take a pic. Did you get a chance to do yours yesterday?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2009, 08:12 AM~15085873
> *glad I'm not the only one that was riding with the wrong emblems... lol
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> :0 Came out real good Scott :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks. I added a couple more coats of the clear. I think it worked out pretty good. I put it back on the car last night, still need to take a pic. Did you get a chance to do yours yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> lol nah man i got wrapped up in Monday Night Football...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got em off Ebay from a seller named "emblems"... Brand new $27 shipped
Click to expand...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got em done !*


























*One shot enamel and two brushes. A #4 to do the large part and a #0 for the thin outline*


----------



## 67juiced

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 17 2009, 12:29 AM~15105269
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

looks real good bro


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yup!


----------



## slo

all those lil details is what will make it stand out ....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2009, 07:23 PM~15091675
> *Got em done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shot enamel and two brushes. A #4 to do the large part and a #0 for the thin outline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: HEll Ya!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 23 2009, 07:13 AM~15161616
> *:thumbsup: HEll Ya!
> *


Thanks homie......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2009, 08:54 AM~15161822
> *Thanks homie......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2009, 09:54 AM~15161822
> *Thanks homie......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic bro.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Thanks Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2009, 08:54 AM~15161822
> *Thanks homie......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 13 2009, 08:58 AM~15065461
> *Something else that I've been working on.... I'm going to make a replica of the 68'.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car looks great, good job on the stripes :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Still lookin good sin..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Sep 23 2009, 09:09 AM~15162348-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks big homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 11:03 AM~15163273
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15168791
> *Car looks great, good job on the stripes :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2009, 01:11 AM~15171362
> *Still lookin good sin..
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

when the big day homie ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Been working on the front floor pans.... It's so time consuming, but well worth knowing that I have solid floor under my foot


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just stopped by to see your work...grate job!


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2009, 06:49 PM~15178614
> *Been working on the front floor pans.... It's so time consuming, but well worth knowing that I have solid floor under my foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Sep 25 2009, 09:10 AM~15183127-->
> 
> 
> 
> just stopped by to see your work...grate job!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Sep 25 2009, 10:06 AM~15183591
> *:thumbsup:  looking good homie
> *


que onda Jr... hope everything is going good..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Filling in between the spot welds....


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 3 2009, 05:24 PM~15258598
> *Filling in between the spot welds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 3 2009, 04:24 PM~15258598
> *Filling in between the spot welds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man Luis Maybe You Can Help Me With My Rag When I Start It....


----------



## regal ryda

http://vimeo.com/6262192


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 3 2009, 08:14 PM~15260009-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man Luis Maybe You Can Help Me With My Rag When I Start It....
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Oct 3 2009, 08:18 PM~15260027
> *http://vimeo.com/6262192
> *


dude my wife and I are trippin out !!...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2009, 08:49 PM~15178614
> *Been working on the front floor pans.... It's so time consuming, but well worth knowing that I have solid floor under my foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD KARNAL


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 4 2009, 08:27 AM~15263031
> *you got it bro...
> dude my wife and I are trippin out !!...
> *


that shit was hella funny, but cool at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 4 2009, 11:51 AM~15263838
> *that shit was hella funny, but cool at the same time :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah it was.... that part where he say's "my mom says no, my daddy says yes"... lol....


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 24 2009, 06:49 PM~15178614
> *Been working on the front floor pans.... It's so time consuming, but well worth knowing that I have solid floor under my foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 7 2009, 09:43 PM~15298326
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie. Almost done with both sides....finally !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 15 2009, 08:45 PM~15370776
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEND ME SOME CHROME STEERING LINKAGES :biggrin: 

GBODY PLEASE


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 07:49 PM~15370833
> *SEND ME SOME CHROME STEERING LINKAGES :biggrin:
> 
> GBODY PLEASE
> *


is that all ?


----------



## XLowLifeX

nice ride homie thanks for the kind words


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Test fit:










I have to let the carpet sit for about 24 hours to regain its shape. I hope to have the dash done tomorrow. The carpet and insterior back in on saturday.... 

My wife and I will be at the hospital sunday evening. My wife is getting induced so come sunday night (or monday morning) i'll be a dad


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:banghead: almost forgot the dynamat liner.....


----------



## 68bayrida

almost forgot the dynamat liner..... 
like they said its take 2 to get it right looks good homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68bayrida_@Oct 15 2009, 10:05 PM~15372767
> *almost forgot the dynamat liner.....
> like they said its take 2 to get it right looks good homie
> *


thx bro...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15371647
> *Test fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to let the carpet sit for about 24 hours to regain its shape. I hope to have the dash done tomorrow. The carpet and insterior back in on saturday....
> 
> My wife and I will be at the hospital sunday evening. My wife is getting induced so come sunday night (or monday morning) i'll be a dad
> *


Been this 3 times over..great thing..best thing in the world bro..congrats!!


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 15 2009, 07:47 PM~15371647
> *Test fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to let the carpet sit for about 24 hours to regain its shape. I hope to have the dash done tomorrow. The carpet and insterior back in on saturday....
> 
> My wife and I will be at the hospital sunday evening. My wife is getting induced so come sunday night (or monday morning) i'll be a dad
> *



best feeling in the world homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 16 2009, 05:43 AM~15375289
> *best feeling in the world homie  :thumbsup:
> *



Man I can't wait to hold him.... 2 more days !!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Finished up the carpet and dash finally.....

Few painted dash peices...









Carpet came out pretty good

















Details


----------



## 68bayrida

you alway do very good job bro, :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 68bayrida_@Oct 16 2009, 10:02 PM~15383125
> *you alway do very good job bro,  :biggrin:
> *


thanks big homie... I learn as I go....


----------



## 67juiced

The Impala Detail looks good. Nice work bro


----------



## sixty7imp

Looking good primo!


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT All 68's to the Top!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Alright fellas, heading out to the hospital with my wife. I'll be a dad in the next few hours*


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2009, 05:17 PM~15393898
> * Alright fellas, heading out to the hospital with my wife. I'll be a dad in the next few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 801Rider

Looking good Luis, welcome to the world of being a dad. Get your touch up gun ready :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 18 2009, 08:24 PM~15395225
> *Looking good Luis, welcome to the world of being a dad. Get your touch up gun ready :0
> *



hno: 



Figured I'd kill some time and log on.... We're here at the hospital already..... now it's just a matter of waiting.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2009, 09:38 PM~15396248
> *hno:
> Figured I'd kill some time and log on.... We're here at the hospital already..... now it's just a matter of waiting.
> *


Damn kids have hit my car a few times with their scooters :angry: Once I get it painted I'm probably gonna have to get a storage lol.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2009, 06:17 PM~15393898
> * Alright fellas, heading out to the hospital with my wife. I'll be a dad in the next few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2009, 06:17 PM~15393898
> * Alright fellas, heading out to the hospital with my wife. I'll be a dad in the next few hours
> *


Get ready homie... Your fixing to receive one of God's most wonderful gifts.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

CONGRATS LUIS!!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 19 2009, 06:06 AM~15399195
> *Get ready homie...  Your fixing to receive one of God's most wonderful gifts.
> *


x2 god bless you and ur fam , i just found out this morning my wife is pregnant for the second time. LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL CARNAL 




OH YA WHEN DID U GET THAT FOUR HOMIE? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW ARRIVAL


----------



## ebarraga

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2009, 03:17 PM~15393898
> * Alright fellas, heading out to the hospital with my wife. I'll be a dad in the next few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Felizidades bro. I know the feeling of the excitment. :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM~15399195
> *Get ready homie...  Your fixing to receive one of God's most wonderful gifts.
> *


dont forget all the sleepless nights :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* Thanks everyone..... We're still here...No baby yet... They think another 4 hours....  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Your boy killing time....... My son is taking his sweet time..... Been here for 17 hours..... I've slept for 1 hour...*


----------



## KAKALAK

I hope your baby is born healthy homie :yes:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2009, 12:56 PM~15401154
> * Thanks everyone..... We're still here...No baby yet... They think another 4 hours....
> *


Its Almost 5 Hours Whats Going On...?? hno:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2009, 11:07 AM~15401255
> *Your boy killing time....... My son is taking his sweet time..... Been here for 17 hours..... I've slept for 1 hour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just dont pass out homie like i almost did


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 19 2009, 05:08 PM~15403611
> *just dont pass out homie like i almost did
> *


JR :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*My son was born yesterday at 4:15 pm... Little man is healthy !! He came in at 8 lbs and 20" long.... We'll be at the hospital until tomorrow. I'll post pics later.*


----------



## --JUICE--

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Sin7 :scrutinize:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2009, 08:19 AM~15411159
> *My son was born yesterday at 4:15 pm... Little man is healthy !!  He came in at 8 lbs and 20" long.... We'll be at the hospital until tomorrow. I'll post pics later.
> *


 :biggrin: thats a big baby,congrats luis.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2009, 09:19 AM~15411159
> *My son was born yesterday at 4:15 pm... Little man is healthy !!  He came in at 8 lbs and 20" long.... We'll be at the hospital until tomorrow. I'll post pics later.
> *


Pics Or Didnt Happend :scrutinize: 

:roflmao: 






Congrats Luis


----------



## jaqu2001cobra2002

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 20 2009, 06:20 AM~15411167
> *:biggrin: thats a big baby,congrats luis.
> *


X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Oct 20 2009, 08:20 AM~15411167-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: thats a big baby,congrats luis.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah he's a good size....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 20 2009, 09:11 AM~15411530
> *Pics  Or Didnt Happend :scrutinize:
> 
> :roflmao:
> Congrats Luis
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k, gimme a sec...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jaqu2001cobra2002_@Oct 20 2009, 09:15 AM~15411557
> *X2
> *


thx homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 214monte

congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2009, 10:03 AM~15411988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS!


----------



## Forgiven 63

Congrats Luis........


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2009, 08:19 AM~15411159
> *My son was born yesterday at 4:15 pm... Little man is healthy !!  He came in at 8 lbs and 20" long.... We'll be at the hospital until tomorrow. I'll post pics later.
> *


Congrats homeboy


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Oct 20 2009, 10:04 AM~15412002-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats homie  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 20 2009, 10:43 AM~15412325
> *CONGRATS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Forgiven [email protected] 21 2009, 06:45 AM~15420590
> *  Congrats Luis........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Oct 21 2009, 07:21 AM~15420703
> *Congrats homeboy
> *



*Thanks homies !!!!.... We're leaving at noon.... *


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 21 2009, 07:54 AM~15421265
> *Thanks homies !!!!.... We're leaving at noon....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2009, 11:03 AM~15411988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2009, 10:19 AM~15411159
> *My son was born yesterday at 4:15 pm... Little man is healthy !!  He came in at 8 lbs and 20" long.... We'll be at the hospital until tomorrow. I'll post pics later.
> *


Glad to hear.... that was the most scared time as they come out, you know makin sure they got their limbs and are healthy. Oh and hopin the doctor can put a couple extra stitches in there :happysad: :h5:


----------



## 67juiced

Congrats Luis. Good looking fella you have there. I know you and the wife are proud.


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 12:13 PM~15421901
> *Glad to hear.... that was the most scared time as they come out, you know makin sure they got their limbs and are healthy. Oh and hopin the doctor can put a couple extra stitches in there :happysad: :h5:
> *


You aint right homie.......Funny, but not right :biggrin:


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965

Congrats bro....


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 10:13 AM~15421901
> *Glad to hear.... that was the most scared time as they come out, you know makin sure they got their limbs and are healthy. Oh and hopin the doctor can put a couple extra stitches in there :happysad: :h5:
> *


:0 :roflmao:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2009, 09:03 AM~15411988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 972impala63

congradulations luis! get ready for an adventure!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

:0 congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

picked up some side skirts for the 68'


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2009, 12:52 PM~15493072
> *picked up some side skirts for the 68'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 28 2009, 12:55 PM~15493092
> *Nice
> *



too bad i won't be able to use them until I shorten the rear end or go with 14x6's out back... But at least i have them


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*They'll look good though....*


----------



## scrappin68

same here Im goona shorten the rear ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 28 2009, 01:34 PM~15493402
> *same here Im goona  shorten the rear ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I need to get the stainless trim for mine... 

Have you got any prices on how much it runs to shorten the rear end?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2009, 03:09 PM~15493747
> *I need to get the stainless trim for mine...
> 
> Have you got any prices on how much it runs to shorten the rear end?
> *


at the swap meet I met a guy that did it for $300 plus the axles, say $100 each..
that the cheapest price i have heard of around here, most jobs I have heard about go for like $900 to $1000.

I'll dig the card up if you want me to...

or hey just go to the yards and start looking for something that may fit....
you never know you could allways weld the 68 monts to anothe rear end..
bet it be cheaper too.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 28 2009, 03:36 PM~15494023
> *at the swap meet I met a guy that did it for $300 plus the axles, say $100 each..
> that the cheapest price i have heard of around here, most jobs I have heard about go for like $900 to $1000.
> 
> I'll dig the card up if you want me to...
> 
> or hey just go to the yards and start looking for something that may fit....
> you never know you could allways weld the 68 monts to anothe rear end..
> bet it be cheaper too.....
> *


Whats Up Big D.... >?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2009, 01:09 PM~15493747
> *
> 
> Have you got any prices on how much it runs to shorten the rear end?
> *


x2


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 04:39 PM~15494499
> *Whats Up Big D.... >?
> *


  chilling........ whats new over there ? that 61 looks almost done homie, whats the hold up ?


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 28 2009, 01:09 PM~15493747
> *I need to get the stainless trim for mine...
> 
> Have you got any prices on how much it runs to shorten the rear end?
> *


im waiting for the lil trim's that go on the wheel well to make it complete .. some guy had a set all 6 trims for $500 at pomona 

$400 wit core . same guy that does all the cars for bowtie conn. He said 2 day turn around time .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 28 2009, 10:25 PM~15499165
> *im waiting for the lil trim's that go on the wheel well to make it complete .. some guy had a set all 6 trims  for $500 at pomona
> 
> $400 wit core . same guy that does all the cars for bowtie conn. He  said 2 day turn around time .
> *


OUch... Kinda pricey que no.... 



I test fit the skirts and they look fresh. Can't wait to actually be able to roll with them on...










Decided to also redo my rear cylinders. I've put it off for long now. Getting rid of the coil under set up and going coil over.. Picked these up


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 29 2009, 08:20 AM~15501709
> *
> Decided to also redo my rear cylinders. I've put it off for long now. Getting rid of the coil under set up and going coil over.. Picked these up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 29 2009, 07:20 AM~15501709
> *OUch... Kinda pricey que no....
> I test fit the skirts and they look fresh. Can't wait to actually be able to roll with them on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to also redo my rear cylinders. I've put it off for long now. Getting rid of the coil under set up and going coil over.. Picked these up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man those skirts are gona be bad ass bro!!! ive got the same prob wit mine!!! i got new skirts that i cant roll till i shortn mine up as well!!! i might hit up the yards and see if i can find a disk brake rear that is shorter!!! homie is rite!! n e rear will werk wen u cut all the og brackets off and weld ours on!!! how bout we measure how long we need and i will pep out the yards in the funk and u can hit up d town? :dunno: most yards have em allready taken off and all togather!! disk brakes and shorter :0 u will have no excuses to not have coil over after sat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

> OUch... Kinda pricey que no....
> 
> for the trim ? it was n.o.s . , for the rear end thats a good pirce, some go up to a $1,000.. or like dunk 420 said find one shorter make it work im lookn into that to. my wife said "all that work just for those " .lol i was like you dont understand its a 68 thang ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> OUch... Kinda pricey que no....
> 
> for the trim ? it was n.o.s . , for the rear end thats a good pirce, some go up to a $1,000.. or like dunk 420 said find one shorter make it work im lookn into that to. my wife said "all that work just for those " .lol i was like you dont understand its a 68 thang ..
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's exactly what my wife said... :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Man i was relieved yesterday to find some extra trailing arms. I was looking for some parts for a homie and found these in my attic :cheesy: . 










I know Forgiven63 is gonna come in here and tell me to quit using cars for work benches....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

told ya..... :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 30 2009, 08:25 AM~15512628-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man i was relieved yesterday to find some extra trailing arms. I was looking for some parts for a homie and found these in my attic  :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Forgiven63 is gonna come in here and tell me to quit using cars for work benches....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 08:52 AM~15512760
> *told ya..... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Quit using cars for work benches.... I see a bench just right behind you in the 2nd pic too !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 30 2009, 07:57 AM~15512774
> *Quit using cars for work benches....  I see a bench just right behind you in the 2nd pic too !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## dboythedj

:angry: yea quit using my car for a work bench!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dboythedj_@Oct 30 2009, 09:47 AM~15513474
> *:angry: yea quit using my car for a work bench!!!!
> *


hno: What's up bro. Bout time you signed up.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 11:00 AM~15513573
> *hno: What's up bro. Bout time you signed up.
> *



didnt ha allready sign up once ! ? !

Ha Ha Ha ........ Dont worry D it will buff out !


----------



## dboythedj

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 30 2009, 10:02 AM~15513596
> *didnt ha allready sign up once ! ? !
> 
> Ha Ha Ha ........  Dont worry D it will buff out !
> *


 I forgot what my username and password so I created a new one. You have a new name?...David with the 63 right ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by dboythedj_@Oct 30 2009, 11:12 AM~15513703
> *I forgot what my username and password so I created a new one. You have a new name?...David with the 63 right ?
> *



New name , New Life , and soon New car " Still a 63 "


didnt your brother tell you ? ..................... A sinner went to Chruch ...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 11:00 AM~15513573
> *hno: What's up bro. Bout time you signed up.
> *












You see what your brother is working on... thats where you sappost to work !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 30 2009, 10:30 AM~15513844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what your brother is working on... thats where you sappost to work !
> *


:twak: yeah he used the table after I caught him cutting the vinly on my trunk !!! That's why i pulled the 68 out...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 11:37 AM~15513893
> *:twak: yeah he used the table after I caught him cutting the vinly on my trunk !!! That's why i pulled the 68 out...
> *



It runns in the family then ............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 30 2009, 10:39 AM~15513919
> *It runns in the family then ............
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

see u soon bra :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 30 2009, 08:21 PM~15518135
> *see u soon bra :biggrin:
> *


Bout to head out to get that 12 pack


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 08:26 PM~15518188
> *Bout to head out to get that 12 pack
> *


got ur cups and plates n da truck fooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 30 2009, 08:33 PM~15518243
> *got ur cups and plates n da truck fooooooo :cheesy:
> *


Good meeting you homie... And Dunkin hno: Already slapped the plates on.. 










Thanks for the deep cups too:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Can't wait to get the rear end done so i can roll skirts... In the meantime we pretend..









Random pic with my brothers 64 out back... sometimes I feel like putting the 68' on the market and picking up a 61-64 .....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Oct 30 2009, 08:57 AM~15512774-->
> 
> 
> 
> Quit using cars for work benches....  I see a bench just right behind you in the 2nd pic too !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 31 2009, 02:51 PM~15522868
> *
> Thanks for the deep cups too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rant: Man ......................  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 31 2009, 04:02 PM~15523625
> *:rant:  Man ......................      :biggrin:
> *


damn !... I forgot !!!!...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2009, 05:04 PM~15523635
> *damn !... I forgot !!!!...
> *


Nice truck by the way..............


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 31 2009, 04:05 PM~15523642
> *Nice truck by the way..............
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie... My wife and son will enjoy it.


----------



## scrappin68

what size cycl & springs you gonna run in the back ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 31 2009, 07:57 PM~15524991
> *what size cycl & springs  you gonna run in the back ?
> *


I'm running 10's with stock front springs (4 turns).


----------



## majestix65

Man, you always ready to unload that car. :biggrin: 


Bro, your car is looking real good. I'm loving the work you're putting into it. The best part, you're doing it all at the house. Much props for that.


----------



## KAKALAK

I was happy going through your thread untill I seen some cups sitting on that clean paint :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65+Nov 1 2009, 08:55 AM~15527388-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you always ready to unload that car.  :biggrin:
> Bro, your car is looking real good. I'm loving the work you're putting into it. The best part, you're doing it all at the house. Much props for that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 09:57 AM~15527635
> *I was happy going through your thread untill I seen some cups sitting on that clean paint :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 1 2009, 12:05 PM~15527670
> *Thanks bro.
> :0
> *


But I guess the owner of the car can do that................. if it was anybody else putting them on there............ they'd be getting a :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 10:12 AM~15527715
> *But I guess the owner of the car can do that................. if it was anybody else putting them on there............ they'd be getting a  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 10:57 AM~15527635
> *I was happy going through your thread untill I seen some cups sitting on that clean paint :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I saw that too. It's actually on the 64's fender.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2009, 02:51 PM~15522868
> *Good meeting you homie... And Dunkin hno: Already slapped the plates on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the deep cups too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn luis, car is lookin sick


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65+Nov 1 2009, 05:45 PM~15530070-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I saw that too. It's actually on the 64's fender.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhhh.... lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 1 2009, 05:50 PM~15530093
> *damn luis, car is lookin sick
> *


 :cheesy: You're alive homie !!!... Thanks it's coming along...


----------



## dunk420

dont sell it just yet bro!! finnish it and roll it and youll get alot moe enjoyment outa all ur hard werk


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2009, 03:53 PM~15522881
> *Can't wait to get the rear end done so i can roll skirts... In the meantime we pretend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random pic with my brothers 64 out back... sometimes I feel like putting the 68' on the market and picking up a 61-64 .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this car bro! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

Que onda primo! Felicidadez con tu son!


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 1 2009, 07:12 PM~15530233
> * :cheesy: You're alive homie !!!... Thanks it's coming along...
> *



yea i'm still alive.......found my way back to impala land, traded the fleet for a 63 ragtop :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65

> shhhhh.... lol
> I may not know much, but I know my impala body lines.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> Que onda primo! Felicidadez con tu son!


*gracias !.. Oye discupla que nunca te regrese la llamada about those hood hinges.* 



> yea i'm still alive.......found my way back to impala land, traded the fleet for a 63 ragtop :biggrin:


 :0 :0 :0 :0 



> shhhhh.... lol
> I may not know much, but I know my impala body lines.
> 
> 
> 
> *How's the ride coming along? I talked to Greg Garcia the other day and he said to tell you what's up.*
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew SiN


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 3 2009, 08:05 AM~15546899
> *wut it dew SiN
> *



Chillin homie... You going to the swap meet this weekend?


----------



## regal ryda

dunno was gonna try an get my car in 2k so I can see how wavy it is


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 3 2009, 08:12 AM~15546931
> *dunno was gonna try an get my car in 2k so I can see how wavy it is
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2008, 07:20 AM~10003247
> * UPDATE:
> 
> With one week away from the deadline of when the car was supposed to be finished for the second time, I got some news......
> 
> Duez aint picking up my calls and His PM's are blocked. Oh and apparently I'm the "muthafucka" that gave him a "bad name" for talking "shit" behind his back to his "friends".  :uh: Man what ever.... Like I said, his work and his so called word speak volumes. I kick myself in the ass for not reading the first big sign of what a joke you are. The day you picked up my car I asked how long it would take to finish it. When he replied "a month" with a straight face I should have sent his ass straight back to new mexico empty handed....I'm done fucking with him just as he's been done since the day he picked up my car..... I'm gonna get my feria back, and I hope you read this Duez. It may take a while but I will get my money back..... And if it aint money i get back, it'll be satisfaction to whatever the fuck happens to you. Cause we all know what goes around comes around. You've stepped on way to many peoples toes and gotten on peoples bad side. No wonder you begged me not to post pics of your house...with shady shit like this, i'd be hiding too.
> 
> So where do I go from here?..... I talked to Dom, the owner of the shop where my car has been sitting or should I say abandoned. He said the car hasn't been touched since December and its just sitting in pieces. Front clip off, parts scattered etc.
> 
> I'll be making the trip to Albuquerque next weekend to put my own shit back together and bring her back home. This was a waste of time, 6 months to be exact and money.
> 
> Its shit like this that makes some dudes give up, but fuck that. I aint giving Duez the pleasure to bring me down or stopping my ride from coming out. It'll probably take me another six months to get back on track but the 68' WILL BE DONE.
> 
> After today I'm done talking about the situation. I just hope those of you who have followed this thread since page 9 when he picked up my car can read for yourself who really fucked up here. Read through his posts and tell me who didn't keep their word.
> 
> RICNDAREGAL- Do me a favor and change my topic to "boy what a year".
> 
> SpreadinJealousy- Sorry you got caught up in the mix and you had a huge loss over this too. Your truck and your trailer...And most importantly your shop.
> 
> To my all homies here in Dallas - Thanks for all the support. Hugo for letting me borrow your trailer in a drop of a dime. SKIM, you also offered your trailer at all costs. To all the other homies who had my bad when i lost my job.
> 
> To all the new homies I made in NEW MEXICO- Its vatos like you guys that make and keep a good name for your city. My hats off to all of you.
> Travieso 68 will be completed in 2008. Believe that.
> *


damn homie you whent through shit for this ride!G/L IF YOU SALE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 11:56 AM~8293044
> *DAMN WHAT A DAY TODAY HAS BEEN !!!........Where do I begin.I traded my Regal for an overall clean 68' Impala (now the proud owner of two impalas :cheesy: ).PIC OF THE REGAL I TRADED....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I rolled up to the homies house which is about 50 miles from my place. We swapped titles and I get a call from my tow truck driver that he wasn't gonna be able to help me tow the ride back home.......HERE'S WHERE THE FUN BEGINS :uh: .So with all the excitement I said " screw it, lets ride" !. lol...... 20 Miles later doing 25mph on the hwy and streets, i get a FLAT TIRE !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no tools so I had to bumm a ride with a homie 30 miles back to my place and 30 miles back  :angry: .So I start to jack up the ride and the damn jack SLIPS out and bends the hell out of my fender !!!!!:tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jul 12 2007, 12:00 PM~8293077-->
> 
> 
> 
> *OH IT DOESN'T END THERE...............So I finally throw on the new tire and start rolling home. Again doing 25mph. I get about 5 miles down the road and all of a sudden.....POP POP POP !!!!...woble woble.....3 studs bust on the right passenger side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL......So now I have to call a tow truck to haul it to my pad... I waited over an hr for the truck....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Jul 12 2007, 12:04 PM~8293117
> *Finally after a long ass morning. The 68' is home with his older brother (my 64').Here are a few pics of it at home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin rid of the old school chain steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCKED UP  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEANT TO POST THIS UP TOO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 3 2009, 09:16 AM~15547308
> *damn homie you whent through  shit for this ride!G/L IF YOU SALE
> *


ahhh yes the memories... It's all good homie. We have to live and learn to deal with road blocks. I don't hold anything over anyone. I have nothing bad to say about Duez. I'd still shake his hand if I ever saw him. With that being said, I forgave him for what happen.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2009, 09:22 AM~15547365
> *ahhh yes the memories... It's all good homie. We have to live and learn to deal with road blocks. I don't hold anything over anyone. I have nothing bad to say about Duez. I'd still shake his hand if I ever saw him. With that being said, I forgave him for what happen.
> *


wish more peps could let shit go like that!! some people just look for reasons to start drama :uh: life is to short for that shit and i got no time to let junk bring me down :biggrin: just move on and keep building and most of all like u said !!! LEARN!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Nov 1 2009, 07:45 PM~15530070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I saw that too. It's actually on the 64's fender.
> *


Im glad you cleared that up cause nobody would of knew what I was talkin about :uh:


----------



## dunk420

put n werk son :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 4 2009, 09:36 AM~15558639
> *put n werk son :biggrin:
> *


hopefully this weekend after the swapmeet...


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 214monte




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by scrappin68+Nov 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15560669-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214monte_@Nov 4 2009, 01:45 PM~15560948
> *
> *


What's good Jr... You still have that deuce ?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2009, 03:15 PM~15562244
> *:nicoderm:
> What's good Jr... You still have that deuce ?
> *


yea homie still got it gonna start the build once i get this monte done. :cheesy: 
Did the frame swap last week at my house


----------



## ashmore6

what swap meet this weekend. I went to the one in may at the texas speedway what else is in dallas and are they any good.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@Nov 4 2009, 08:09 PM~15564582
> *what swap meet this weekend. I went to the one in may at the texas speedway what else is in dallas and are they any good.
> *


yeah homie there's a huge on at the ball park in Arlington. Right next to the New Cowboys Stadium. Going down this weekend (fri and saturday only).

www.southwestswapmeet.com


I'll be there bright and early saturday.


----------



## impalaluv




----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2009, 08:13 PM~15564635
> *yeah homie there's a huge on at the ball park in Arlington. Right next to the New Cowboys Stadium. Going down this weekend (fri and saturday only).
> 
> www.southwestswapmeet.com
> I'll be there bright and early saturday.
> *


let me no wat kinda prices they got on paint!! i need 1 gallon with all the extras of pastel blue!! or baby boy blue like the car "its a boy" or its new name "all grown up"!! the blvd ace car!! that is the color im going wit!! cant make this swap meet but got 150 to spend on paint!! havent decided wat color to go wit on the frame!! i was thinking white but every body keeps saying not a good idea!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 5 2009, 06:52 AM~15568380
> *let me no wat kinda prices they got on paint!! i need 1 gallon with all the extras of pastel blue!! or baby boy blue like the car "its a boy" or its new name "all grown up"!! the blvd ace car!! that is the color im going wit!! cant make this swap meet but got 150 to spend on paint!!  havent decided wat color to go wit on the frame!! i was thinking white but every body keeps saying not a good idea!!
> *



If I find any paint up there for you I'll call you. If you think it's a deal then I'll buy it and we'll square it out later.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: dboythedj



hno:


----------



## dboythedj

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 08:08 AM~15568588
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: dboythedj
> hno:
> *


dont feel special!! i didnt log off yesterday after work...dont nobody care bout u!!!

luis montes is...AN EAGLES FAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2009, 09:13 PM~15564635
> *yeah homie there's a huge on at the ball park in Arlington. Right next to the New Cowboys Stadium. Going down this weekend (fri and saturday only).
> 
> www.southwestswapmeet.com
> I'll be there bright and early saturday.
> *



Now that sounds like fun..... :cheesy: may have to take my Boy to go see some cars.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dboythedj+Nov 5 2009, 08:31 AM~15568694-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont feel special!! i didnt log off yesterday after work...dont nobody care bout u!!!
> 
> luis montes is...AN EAGLES FAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no, I fly my flags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Forgiven 63_@Nov 5 2009, 08:37 AM~15568724
> *Now that sounds like fun..... :cheesy:  may have to take my Boy to go see some cars.
> *


Call me if you roll up there....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dboythedj_@Nov 5 2009, 08:31 AM~15568694
> *
> luis montes is...AN EAGLES FAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*You must have forgot about this..... All of Dallas knows i'm a cowboys fan....

at 14 seconds.... :roflmao:*


----------



## dboythedj

:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 10:23 AM~15569073
> *
> Call me if you roll up there....
> *


what time you going ? how long you plan on staying ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 5 2009, 02:07 PM~15572048
> *what time you going ? how long you plan on staying ?
> *


My sister in law is going to baby sit my son. My wife and I are gonna roll out at 6:00 am and get there at 7:00 am. I'll be there till noon or a little later depending on how good it is...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Got this idea from a homie in the 68 thread.. figured I'd give it a try... I like it...*











*This pic is a little deceiving, but only the inserts are blue, not the fins that go across. My brother impala was next to mine so it makes it look all blue:*









*You can see it better on the drivers side:*


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 07:38 PM~15575620
> *Got this idea from a homie in the 68 thread.. figured I'd give it a try... I like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is a little deceiving, but only the inserts are blue, not the fins that go across. My brother impala was next to mine so it makes it look all blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it better on the drivers side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awe shit!! a lil detail


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 5 2009, 06:35 PM~15576272
> *awe shit!! a lil detail
> *


That shit looks clean with the painted inserts.. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

x68 looks good sin


----------



## TWEEDY

I like the painted inserts, gives it that detailed touch.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Nov 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15576272-->
> 
> 
> 
> awe shit!! a lil detail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 6 2009, 12:06 AM~15578740
> *That shit looks clean with the painted inserts.. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 12:37 AM~15579043
> *x68 looks good sin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Nov 6 2009, 01:00 AM~15579253
> *I like the painted inserts, gives it that detailed touch.
> *



 *Thanks for the Feedback homies !!! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Drove the 68 to work. 22 mile trip and he ran like a champ....* :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 6 2009, 01:00 AM~15579253
> *I like the painted inserts, gives it that detailed touch.
> *


hey i allready said that :angry: 



j/k!!

keep it up and drive her as much as u can!! that is how u werk all the bugs out


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 6 2009, 06:53 AM~15580131
> *hey i allready said that :angry:
> j/k!!
> 
> keep it up and drive her as much as u can!! that is how u werk all the bugs out
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2009, 07:02 AM~15580157
> *:yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeat!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2009, 06:54 AM~15161822
> *Thanks homie......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 10:35 AM~15569193
> *You must have forgot about this..... All of Dallas knows i'm a cowboys fan....
> 
> at 14 seconds.... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2009, 10:25 AM~15581396
> *:0    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i was half asleep when they aired it live... I've never jumped out of my seat so fast.... I was tripping out that they showed that pic...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2009, 11:27 AM~15581409
> *i was half asleep when they aired it live... I've never jumped out of my seat so fast.... I was tripping out that they showed that pic...
> *


 :cheesy: :around: :rofl:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15575620
> *Got this idea from a homie in the 68 thread.. figured I'd give it a try... I like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is a little deceiving, but only the inserts are blue, not the fins that go across. My brother impala was next to mine so it makes it look all blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it better on the drivers side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BROTHA IMA DO THE SAME SHIT TO MINE BUT RED LIKE HOMIES 68 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 6 2009, 12:19 PM~15582619
> *LOOKS GOOD BROTHA IMA DO THE SAME SHIT TO MINE BUT RED LIKE HOMIES 68  :biggrin:
> *


  use One Shot Enamel bro. You can always mix colors to get it right.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 08:38 PM~15575620
> *Got this idea from a homie in the 68 thread.. figured I'd give it a try... I like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is a little deceiving, but only the inserts are blue, not the fins that go across. My brother impala was next to mine so it makes it look all blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it better on the drivers side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hell yeah homie that looks nice


----------



## dunk420

SWAP MEET N E GOOD??


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2009, 11:36 AM~15582794
> *  use One Shot Enamel bro. You can always mix colors to get it right.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 3 2009, 08:56 AM~15546862
> *gracias !.. Oye discupla que nunca te regrese la llamada about those hood hinges.
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> How's the ride coming along? I talked to Greg Garcia the other day and he said to tell you what's up.
> *


Greg Garcia? Hmmm?


----------



## dunk420

ware u at :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 6 2009, 11:36 AM~15582794
> *  use One Shot Enamel bro. You can always mix colors to get it right.
> *


DAMN ALL THAT DETAIL IS REALLY LOOKING GOOD! HOW'S THE NEW EDITION TO THE SIN7 FAMILY DOIN


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Nov 6 2009, 03:13 PM~15584275-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah homie that looks nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 02:16 PM~15592219
> *SWAP MEET N E GOOD??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it was bro...I picked up a few parts I was missing. Emblems and a few interior pieces. They had a few 60's out there for sale too. There was a clean 62 for $8500. I called the old man today during lunch and he sold it already !...I'll post pics of it later tonight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:54 PM~15600608
> *Greg Garcia? Hmmm?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dude that works for Acura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 01:12 PM~15608296
> *ware u at :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-emhomie626_@Nov 9 2009, 01:40 PM~15608629
> *DAMN ALL THAT DETAIL IS REALLY LOOKING GOOD!  HOW'S THE NEW EDITION TO THE SIN7 FAMILY DOIN
> *


Gracias bro... Little man is doing good !.. He's doing his job of keeping us up all night... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 7 2009, 02:16 PM~15592219
> *SWAP MEET N E GOOD??
> *



this was at the swap meet for $8500... SOLD the same day


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15610007
> *this was at the swap meet for $8500... SOLD the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2009, 02:55 PM~15610007
> *this was at the swap meet for $8500... SOLD the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was it at anyway was gonna come but I couldnt find your number :angry:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15575620
> *Got this idea from a homie in the 68 thread.. figured I'd give it a try... I like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is a little deceiving, but only the inserts are blue, not the fins that go across. My brother impala was next to mine so it makes it look all blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it better on the drivers side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


details like this made a difference . good decission


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2009, 02:55 PM~15610007
> *this was at the swap meet for $8500... SOLD the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam, good price


----------



## dunk420

:0


----------



## Loco 61

Nice Matching Trailer :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2009, 02:55 PM~15610007
> *this was at the swap meet for $8500... SOLD the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's a sweat ride the 62 and 68 are my favorite years


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 10 2009, 08:11 AM~15618186
> *damn that's a sweat ride the  62 and 68 are my favorite years
> *


ALLRITE ENOUGH OF THIS 62 THAT SOLD AT THE SWAP MEET! LETS C THA 68 IN THA TOPIC :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15610007
> *this was at the swap meet for $8500... SOLD the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice 62 and a real good price too ! ! ! !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 10 2009, 10:34 AM~15618757
> *ALLRITE ENOUGH OF THIS 62 THAT SOLD AT THE SWAP MEET! LETS C THA 68 IN THA TOPIC :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 10 2009, 09:34 AM~15618757
> *ALLRITE ENOUGH OF THIS 62 THAT SOLD AT THE SWAP MEET! LETS C THA 68 IN THA TOPIC :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Got my fender emblems today  ... 










And on my way home today I found a 4 door sedan for sale. It had a CLEAN set of wheel well mouldings. No one was home so tomorrow I'm gonna stop by again to see if they're willing to sell the mouldings seperate. Been wanting them for a while now, just don't have the extra funds to pay $200+ for a new set.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 10 2009, 08:40 PM~15626788
> *Got my fender emblems today   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on my way home today I found a 4 door sedan for sale. It had a CLEAN set of wheel well mouldings. No one was home so tomorrow I'm gonna stop by again to see if they're willing to sell the mouldings seperate. Been wanting them for a while now, just don't have the extra funds to pay $200+ for a new set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


allreada!! thats wat im talkn bout!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 11 2009, 05:59 AM~15631062
> *allreada!! thats wat im talkn bout!!!
> *


62 is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 11 2007, 06:43 PM~8980981
> *Just finished sketching the hood area:
> 
> What do you fellas think ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: One Day


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Nov 8 2009, 07:54 PM~15600608
> *Greg Garcia? Hmmm?
> *


Acura, got it!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Nov 11 2009, 07:56 PM~15637874
> *Acura, got it!
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Here's something I did tonight.. I was debating on whether or not to do it. I thought It might look dumb but decided to try it anyway. I was tired of the dim gauge cluster lights so I picked these LED lights at the swap meet. I think it came out pretty good....

Opinions ????


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2009, 07:27 PM~15638193
> *Here's something I did tonight.. I was debating on whether or not to do it. I thought It might look dumb but decided to try it anyway. I was tired of the dim gauge cluster lights so I picked these LED lights at the swap meet. I think it came out pretty good....
> 
> Opinions ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks nice and bright, cant tell the cop you didnt see ur gauges now
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15638277
> *that shit looks nice and bright, cant tell the cop you didnt see ur gauges now
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol..true...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2009, 06:38 PM~15638277
> *that shit looks nice and bright, cant tell the cop you didnt see ur gauges now
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I agree with Mike..looks good bro  

How bout them Cowboys!!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2009, 07:27 PM~15638193
> *Here's something I did tonight.. I was debating on whether or not to do it. I thought It might look dumb but decided to try it anyway. I was tired of the dim gauge cluster lights so I picked these LED lights at the swap meet. I think it came out pretty good....
> 
> Opinions ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good loco :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2009, 07:27 PM~15638193
> *Here's something I did tonight.. I was debating on whether or not to do it. I thought It might look dumb but decided to try it anyway. I was tired of the dim gauge cluster lights so I picked these LED lights at the swap meet. I think it came out pretty good....
> 
> Opinions ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . im gonna get the white face gauges they sale on ebay with blue l.e.d's ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Nov 11 2009, 10:42 PM~15639586-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Mike..looks good bro
> 
> How bout them Cowboys!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 11:06 PM~15639871
> *looks good loco  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrappin68_@Nov 12 2009, 12:33 AM~15640823
> *looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  . im gonna get the white face gauges they sale on ebay with blue l.e.d's  ..
> *


I bet that'll look even better with the blue LED's.


Thanks for the feedback homies !!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

The kit is a generic LED light kit with that goes to a 12v source and comes with an independent switch. What I did was rewired all the lights and used my headlight swich for power. So now the lights come on from my headlight switch. I didn't wanna have to drill a hole for the small switch that it comes with.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2009, 10:27 PM~15638193
> *Here's something I did tonight.. I was debating on whether or not to do it. I thought It might look dumb but decided to try it anyway. I was tired of the dim gauge cluster lights so I picked these LED lights at the swap meet. I think it came out pretty good....
> 
> Opinions ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15638193
> *
> Opinions ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice !


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Nov 12 2009, 12:06 AM~15639871
> *looks good loco  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 10:46 AM~15643563
> *:0
> *


loco 68 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 12 2009, 11:48 AM~15643589
> *loco 68  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 11:45 AM~15644273
> *:0  :0  :yes:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 PM~15638193
> *Here's something I did tonight.. I was debating on whether or not to do it. I thought It might look dumb but decided to try it anyway. I was tired of the dim gauge cluster lights so I picked these LED lights at the swap meet. I think it came out pretty good....
> 
> Opinions ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want a set!! u got a link r number????


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 12 2009, 11:07 AM~15644511
> *:roflmao:
> *


GL on the sale homeboy


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 12 2009, 12:27 PM~15644687
> *i want a set!! u got a link r number????
> *


no link or part number Chris. The guy had it in a plastic bag with no labels.... I've seen something similar though at autozone.


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 12 2009, 12:34 PM~15644747
> *no link or part number Chris. The guy had it in a plastic bag with no labels.... I've seen something similar though at autozone.
> *


cool bro!!! they look fukn sweeeet!!! good werk bro!!!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 12 2009, 09:48 AM~15643589
> *loco 68  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 10:45 AM~15644273
> *:0  :0  :yes:
> *


 :0 chit :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

wudup big dog do u know if the side trim from a 68 caprice or impala custom (not fastback) would fit my fastback cause i found some that are decent but the didnt come off a fastback thaks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G

what up homie been gone for a minute on vacation courtesy of dallas county...lol.....been catching up on your page homie tha ride is coming out clean bro and congrats on your lil boy


----------



## miguel62

:cheesy: hey i think i have an 68 impala steering wheel i will have to look in my garage i had an extra one when i had my 68 Supersport.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 PM~15638193
> *Here's something I did tonight.. I was debating on whether or not to do it. I thought It might look dumb but decided to try it anyway. I was tired of the dim gauge cluster lights so I picked these LED lights at the swap meet. I think it came out pretty good....
> 
> Opinions ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah sweet!


----------



## miguel62

i cant find it.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Got a little something planned for December


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 7 2009, 09:13 PM~15903905
> *Got a little something planned for December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good homie :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15903905
> *Got a little something planned for December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## DALLAS-G

:wave: TTT


----------



## ashmore6

any news with the car or the 64


----------



## Mr Gee

Go Cowboys :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 19 2009, 05:43 PM~16031743
> *Go Cowboys  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :yes: :420:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

been a while since checked out your ride damn shits clean as hell


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15903905
> *Got a little something planned for December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Wazzup!?! Hit me up!


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15903905
> *Got a little something planned for December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro :thumbsup: i still want sum of those baller ass led blue lights for my dash!!!!! i gata find em!!


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 7 2009, 06:13 PM~15903905
> *Got a little something planned for December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DECEMBER IS ALMOST OVER AND HAVENT SEEN WHAT YOU HAD PLANNED :biggrin: HOW'S THE LIL ONE DOING?


----------



## Chevy87

I HAVE A STOCK 64 HIT ME UP


----------



## 801Rider

And there it is Luis :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Dec 30 2009, 07:45 AM~16131681
> *I HAVE A STOCK 64 HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 30 2009, 01:59 AM~16130778
> *how much for one plumbed ?? if i hook it up wit a the hoses n batts n everything itll work i jus need the motor? how many dumps u got?? acceptin trades??
> *


awe shit!!! u no i gots lots extra parts for ya bro :biggrin: 

scoop that 64 and add 1 to tha d f dub!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Dec 30 2009, 08:45 AM~16131681
> *I HAVE A STOCK 64 HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 7 2009, 09:13 PM~15903905
> *Got a little something planned for December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ashmore6+Dec 16 2009, 10:24 PM~16004419-->
> 
> 
> 
> any news with the car or the 64
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 03:57 PM~16123702
> *DECEMBER IS ALMOST OVER AND HAVENT SEEN WHAT YOU HAD PLANNED :biggrin:  HOW'S THE LIL ONE DOING?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Been slowly working on the 68 in between diaper changes and bottle feedings... My little man is first priority *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 19 2009, 06:43 PM~16031743
> *Go Cowboys  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hell yeah.. READY FOR SUNDAY ???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 09:24 AM~16036602
> *been a while since checked out your ride damn shits clean as hell
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks homie...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 05:55 PM~16103498
> *:0  Wazzup!?! Hit me up!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *PM SENT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 03:22 PM~16123343
> *looks good bro :thumbsup:  i still want sum of those baller ass led blue lights for my dash!!!!! i gata find em!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'll get you some homie.....*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 31 2009, 04:53 AM~16142854
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Chevy87

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

For December I was going to redo my upper a-arm and ditch the coil under trailing arms for power balls and add a few goodies under the hood. I started off good but then had a small accident so I haven't finished yet. 


















I broke my damn finger..... I was trying to break loose the trailing arm bolt and the wrench slipped off. Ended up crushing my finger tip.... Another gift from Travieso....


























Yesterday the blood clot around my finger was getting worse so i had to hit up the doc again... The only way to relieve the pressure was to take a red hot 18 guage needle and pierce the nail.....


----------



## Mr Gee

:0 

Don't let that mofo beat you up ! :buttkick: 

Sucks bro, hard to work like that!

Drink some beer, you will forget it's like that :biggrin: 

Cowboys WILL kick the beagles ass Sunday!!! :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 31 2009, 11:30 AM~16144600
> *:0
> 
> Don't let that mofo beat you up !  :buttkick:
> 
> Sucks bro, hard to work like that!
> 
> Drink some beer, you will forget it's like that  :biggrin:
> 
> Cowboys WILL kick the beagles ass Sunday!!!  :yes:
> *


hell yeah !!


----------



## regal ryda

Damn Sin....get well soon


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2009, 01:29 PM~16145793
> *Damn Sin....get well soon
> *



Thanks Mike


----------



## Chevy87

good talking to you homie :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

dam main!! make my finger pulse an shit hno: hope it heals quick!!!!! we both tryn to build thru infant stage :biggrin: it hard bro i no!!!!

happy new year bro take a shot for me!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 31 2009, 06:03 PM~16149034
> *dam main!! make my finger pulse an shit hno: hope it heals quick!!!!! we both tryn to build thru infant stage :biggrin:  it hard bro i no!!!!
> 
> happy new year bro take a shot for me!
> *


LOL..I got 3 kiddos, it's fun with the kids!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

god damn it luis now my fucking finger hurts :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## Chevy87




----------



## Loco 61

:banghead:


----------



## Chevy87

DO YOU HAVE ENEY NEW PIX OF THE TRUNCK?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Jan 6 2010, 10:25 AM~16201954
> *DO YOU HAVE ENEY NEW PIX OF THE TRUNCK?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Jan 5 2010, 06:00 AM~16188939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2009, 06:25 AM~15085624
> *:0 Came out real good Scott :thumbsup:
> I'm going to use 1Shot paint. Same paint used for pinstriping... It'll hold up really good.
> *


 THANKS DIDN'T SEE THIS.Going to the paint store to day :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Dec 30 2009, 07:45 AM~16131681
> *I HAVE A STOCK 64 HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat ever happen wit this???


----------



## Chevy87

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 8 2010, 08:37 AM~16224312
> *wat ever happen wit this???
> *


Sin7 is MIA... we talked about a trade and now ????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Jan 8 2010, 02:39 PM~16226883
> *Sin7 is MIA... we talked about a trade and now ?????  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol...i'm here Angelo.Just been swamped with work.


----------



## Chevy87

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2010, 02:35 PM~16227455
> *lol...i'm here Angelo.Just been swamped with work.
> *


 :h5: hes alve :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:yes: Freezing my ass off too. It's cold here in Dallas.

Hitting up the Cowboys vs Eagles game tomorrow !!!...


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2010, 03:59 PM~16227668
> *:yes: Freezing my ass off too. It's cold here in Dallas.
> 
> Hitting up the Cowboys vs Eagles game tomorrow !!!...
> *


jump on that 4 bra!!!!!
just keep working ur way deown to a 58 vert like i plan on :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy87

experimenting with x mas gift :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 8 2010, 04:14 PM~16227811
> *jump on that 4 bra!!!!!
> just keep working ur way deown to a 58 vert like i plan on :biggrin:
> *


There's one in the Houston craigslist for $34k Just sell your Kidney on the black market Chris....


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2010, 04:35 PM~16228017
> *There's one in the Houston craigslist for $34k Just sell your Kidney on the black market Chris....
> *


find me a buyer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 8 2010, 01:59 PM~16227668
> *:yes: Freezing my ass off too. It's cold here in Dallas.
> 
> Hitting up the Cowboys vs Eagles game tomorrow !!!...
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: 


:h5:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

man, just went through your WHOLE build up, youve done a very good job with the 68...

you have an amazing attention to detail, thats good to man, its lil shit that gets you the points bro...


bad ass 68, to bad your trading it for a 61-64, you already had one...LOL...!!!

anyways, nice ride man, for reals...


----------



## dunk420

wat up bro??? how u ben besides the finger???


fidden to put my shit back togather


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 10 2010, 03:31 PM~16245740
> *wat up bro??? how u ben besides the finger???
> fidden to put my shit back togather
> *


Finger is doing better. Matter of fact, I took out my other toys and went to the oklahoma/tx border to blow of some steam. Had a real good time.... I was able to ride without any problems. I'll be putting in a few hours this afternoon...


----------



## Mr Gee

How bout dem Cowboys!! :thumbsup: 

How was the game bro??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 11 2010, 01:16 PM~16255134
> *How bout dem Cowboys!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> How was the game bro??
> *


HELL YEAH !!!... Game was insane !...The stadium was loud... i'll post pics and vids later tonight....

Vikings are next :guns:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 11 2010, 11:24 AM~16255204
> *HELL YEAH !!!... Game was insane !...The stadium was loud... i'll post pics and vids later tonight....
> 
> Vikings are next :guns:
> *


Yep, Vikes are going down !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 11 2010, 01:44 PM~16255410
> *Yep, Vikes are going down !!
> *


And then we'll see the Cardinals.... I think the Saints were exposed already so Arizona should have no problem with them.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2009, 08:38 PM~15575620
> *Got this idea from a homie in the 68 thread.. figured I'd give it a try... I like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is a little deceiving, but only the inserts are blue, not the fins that go across. My brother impala was next to mine so it makes it look all blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it better on the drivers side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice touch :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420

WATS GOOD BRA :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2010, 07:26 AM~16276370
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought you were gonna trade for a 64??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 AM~16276412
> *I thought you were gonna trade for a 64??
> *


That deal is still in the air. Nothing final yet, in the meantime I keep puttin in work....


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2010, 07:35 AM~16276433
> *That deal is still in the air. Nothing final yet, in the meantime I keep puttin in work....
> *


 :wow: 

Damn you ain't fkn around  Good stuff!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2010, 08:26 AM~16276370
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

badass color


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2010, 09:26 AM~16276370
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :no:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 11 2010, 12:24 PM~16255204-->
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH !!!... Game was insane !...The stadium was loud... i'll post pics and vids later tonight....
> 
> Vikings are next :guns:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: SORRY LUIS
> THEY GOT SMASHED HERE IN MN :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Jan 11 2010, 12:44 PM~16255410
> *Yep, Vikes are going down !!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 18 2010, 07:24 AM~16324894
> *:happysad: SORRY LUIS
> THEY GOT SMASHED HERE IN MN :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, we got smashed..sucks but maybe next year


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2010, 08:26 AM~16276370
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2010, 09:35 AM~16276433
> *That deal is still in the air. Nothing final yet, in the meantime I keep puttin in work....
> *


he fukn round wit u r u having 2nd thoughts??

yea just keep putn n werk cuz waitn round wont help at all!!!


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 18 2010, 02:43 PM~16328208
> *Yeah, we got smashed..sucks but maybe next year
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jan 18 2010, 09:24 AM~16324894-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad: SORRY LUIS
> THEY GOT SMASHED HERE IN MN :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah they did....lol.... Vikings just wanted it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 18 2010, 03:43 PM~16328208
> *Yeah, we got smashed..sucks but maybe next year
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 03:44 PM~16328224
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


After thinking it through I think you're right. Good concept though.


----------



## impalaluv

homie..can u post a pic of them skirts!


----------



## Mr Gee

:burn: :wave: hno:


----------



## zooter86

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 04:44 PM~16328224
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 not to hate, just don't think a booty kit would look right with the sweeping back end this car has


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by impalaluv+Jan 22 2010, 11:16 PM~16382006-->
> 
> 
> 
> homie..can u post a pic of them skirts!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pics posted in your thread..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zooter86_@Jan 23 2010, 10:22 AM~16384775
> *x2 not to hate, just don't think a booty kit would look right with the sweeping back end this car has
> *


that's the same input i've been getting from a few people. so that idea has been tossed


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 23 2010, 11:03 AM~16385734
> *Pics posted in your thread..
> that's the same input i've been getting from a few people. so that idea has been tossed
> *


Any luck on a trade Sin??


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 23 2010, 07:10 PM~16388333
> *Any luck on a trade Sin??
> *


Not yet. The only thing holding us back is transportation. I offered to drive to Florida, but my work schedule has picked up in the last few weeks.


----------



## DUVAL

:wave: :wave: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Chevy87

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2010, 08:26 AM~16276370
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hot bro :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what up 7


----------



## ElMonte74'

sup luis :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2010, 07:39 AM~16392764
> *Not yet. The only thing holding us back is transportation. I offered to drive to Florida, but my work schedule has picked up in the last few weeks.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 8 2010, 04:38 PM~16551160
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


deal fell through. I dragged my feet. The homie traded it for a clean bomb. It's all good.


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 9 2010, 06:17 AM~16558289
> *deal fell through. I dragged my feet. The homie traded it for a clean bomb. It's all good.
> *


That's cool, shit like that happens..you still got a nice ride till you find another hardtop! Maybe you can find an ACE :0


----------



## sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 9 2010, 11:28 AM~16559779
> *:wave:
> *


 :run:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 9 2010, 07:17 AM~16558289
> *deal fell through. I dragged my feet. The homie traded it for a clean bomb. It's all good.
> *


Good!! Keep your fastback Luis


----------



## impalaluv




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Feb 11 2010, 01:12 AM~16580271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS CRACKEN BIG DOG


----------



## DALLAS-G

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

milk & dipers


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2010, 11:05 PM~16567889
> *Good!! Keep your fastback Luis
> *


It is clean!!!


----------



## majestix65

Sup neighbor?


----------



## emhomie626

SUP SIN7? HAVENT REALLY BEEN ON HERE IN A WHILE, HOPE EVERYTHING IS WELL WITH YOUR LIL BUNDLE OF JOY!


----------



## dunk420

New pix?


----------



## impalaluv

you still need them skirts !i dont need them got anything to trade..im not going to put skirts after all..lmk!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 30 2009, 07:25 AM~15512628
> *Man i was relieved yesterday to find some extra trailing arms. I was looking for some parts for a homie and found these in my attic  :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Forgiven63 is gonna come in here and tell me to quit using cars for work benches....
> *


Mang what color is that on the 68? Always liked your car.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646868-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS CRACKEN BIG DOG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much homie...literally not much... I've been real busy lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TOP DOG '[email protected] 20 2010, 09:57 PM~16673899
> *milk & dipers
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't that the truth !....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:58 PM~16681958
> *Sup neighbor?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you are !!.... what's good with you bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 01:02 AM~16685399
> *SUP SIN7? HAVENT REALLY BEEN ON HERE IN A WHILE, HOPE EVERYTHING IS WELL WITH YOUR LIL BUNDLE OF JOY!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah homie he's good. He's growing fast !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:45 AM~16687146
> *New pix?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup..one sec..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 12:05 AM~16696292
> *you still need them skirts !i dont need them got anything to trade..im not going to put skirts after all..lmk!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I'll take them. Especially if you'll do trades...i'll PM you in a bit..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BUTTAFINGUZ_@Feb 23 2010, 08:35 AM~16698144
> *Mang what color is that on the 68? Always liked your car.
> *


Intense Blue Pearl from a Dodge Dakota RT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Okay so the "3 week project" i had originally planned on back in October has turned into a 4 month project !... I kinda let the 68 ride the back burner while I took care of work and family. The good thing is that I'm at a position with the company i've been with since last May to move up pretty quick. So i've been having to travel a bit. Kinda hard when you have a new born too. It's been hard juggling it all, but i still haven't lost track or focus. Shit, sometimes I only put in 15 minutes of work on the 68 in a week...But that's 15 minutes of progress i guess....*


*here's where I stand as of today....*









*I ordered some goodies last week from my Sachse Rod Shop and they came in today. I originally wanted to do a serpentine setup, but had to rethink it ($$$)..So i opted for a complete matching Billet Specialities kit that runs a V-Groove belt.*

















*But way before these parts, i had already started on my rear trailing arms. I went with powerballs. That's when i broke my finger. Well all that got taken care of and button'd up niceley. Then i started working on my new upper A-Arms....I haven't finished them but this where I'm at now....Got the drivers side almost done. Just have to smooth all the welds and then do the passenger side.*









*I wanted to shave the lips, but decided to keep them instead and make the arms look "stock".*









*Had a few minutes to start throwing the pullies on...Damn they look good. *










*In case you're wondering why put a nose cap on the water pump pulley...Is because I'm going to run an electric fan...*









*Mocked up the lower crank pulley with the new harmonic balancer*


















*It's hard to give a definate time of completion, but now that I have 90% of the parts, i just have to turn some wrenches and get the 68 back on the road in time for spring....*


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 23 2010, 05:15 PM~16703270
> *Okay so the "3 week project" i had originally planned on back in October has turned into a 4 month project !... I kinda let the 68 ride the back burner while I took care of work and family. The good thing is that I'm at a position with the company i've been with since last May to move up pretty quick. So i've been having to travel a bit. Kinda hard when you have a new born too. It's been hard juggling it all, but i still haven't lost track or focus. Shit, sometimes I only put in 15 minutes of work on the 68 in a week...But that's 15 minutes of progress i guess....
> here's where I stand as of today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered some goodies last week from my Sachse Rod Shop and they came in today. I originally wanted to do a serpentine setup, but had to rethink it ($$$)..So i opted for a complete matching Billet Specialities kit that runs a V-Groove belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But way before these parts, i had already started on my rear trailing arms. I went with powerballs. That's when i broke my finger. Well all that got taken care of and button'd up niceley. Then i started working on my new upper A-Arms....I haven't finished them but this where I'm at now....Got the drivers side almost done. Just have to smooth all the welds and then do the passenger side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to shave the lips, but decided to keep them instead and make the arms look "stock".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few minutes to start throwing the pullies on...Damn they look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering why put a nose cap on the water pump pulley...Is because I'm going to run an electric fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mocked up the lower crank pulley with the new harmonic balancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to give a definate time of completion, but now that I have 90% of the parts, i just have to turn some wrenches and get the 68 back on the road in time for spring....
> *


MAN LUIS LOOKS GOOD........
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CAMARRADA!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 23 2010, 08:01 PM~16704400
> *MAN LUIS LOOKS GOOD........
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CAMARRADA!
> *


Gracias primo.... Tu tambien hechale ganas....



Some flicks of my little Travieso... Gotta start him off young. I bought him his first impala (1960 rag). Took him to the Autorama this weekend and this is the one he picked out when I took him to the vendor booth... He also inherited all my collection....


----------



## dunk420

Looks real good bro! Taken her to the next level! 
Hey FYI I got a clean ass chrome har balencer at harryz hot rod n grand prairre brand new for like 60 r 70 bucks!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16705069
> *Looks real good bro!  Taken her to the next level!
> Hey FYI I got a clean ass chrome har balencer at harryz hot rod n grand prairre brand new for like 60 r 70 bucks!
> *


Thanks Chris... I'll probably end up buying a chrome harmonic balancer cover since I already have a new balancer.


----------



## scrappin68

lookn good sin7 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Lil one looks ready to do tha dam thing!!! He gona b a Lil ladyz man! Man me u and loco 61 will b rollen Round the same time !! We outa hit the streets togather this summer! Killen em wit new Impalas coming out this summer! Skims a Lil ahead of us with his new clean ass 64 drop! Let's get a big ass impala Cruz going!!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Feb 24 2010, 09:29 AM~16709977
> *Lil one looks ready to do tha dam thing!!! He gona b a Lil ladyz man! Man me u and loco 61 will b rollen  Round the same time !! We outa hit the streets togather this summer! Killen em wit new Impalas coming out this summer!  Skims a Lil ahead of us with his new clean ass 64 drop! Let's get a big ass impala Cruz going!!! :0
> *


I'll be a few rides behind... no way my 68 falls within the ranks of your ride, Alex's 61 or Skims.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 23 2010, 05:15 PM~16703270
> *Okay so the "3 week project" i had originally planned on back in October has turned into a 4 month project !... I kinda let the 68 ride the back burner while I took care of work and family. The good thing is that I'm at a position with the company i've been with since last May to move up pretty quick. So i've been having to travel a bit. Kinda hard when you have a new born too. It's been hard juggling it all, but i still haven't lost track or focus. Shit, sometimes I only put in 15 minutes of work on the 68 in a week...But that's 15 minutes of progress i guess....
> here's where I stand as of today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered some goodies last week from my Sachse Rod Shop and they came in today. I originally wanted to do a serpentine setup, but had to rethink it ($$$)..So i opted for a complete matching Billet Specialities kit that runs a V-Groove belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But way before these parts, i had already started on my rear trailing arms. I went with powerballs. That's when i broke my finger. Well all that got taken care of and button'd up niceley. Then i started working on my new upper A-Arms....I haven't finished them but this where I'm at now....Got the drivers side almost done. Just have to smooth all the welds and then do the passenger side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to shave the lips, but decided to keep them instead and make the arms look "stock".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few minutes to start throwing the pullies on...Damn they look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering why put a nose cap on the water pump pulley...Is because I'm going to run an electric fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mocked up the lower crank pulley with the new harmonic balancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to give a definate time of completion, but now that I have 90% of the parts, i just have to turn some wrenches and get the 68 back on the road in time for spring....
> *


looking good luis


----------



## ashmore6

keep up the good work , it is tuff to find time for everything now a days


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## ElMonte74'

:cheesy: 

i may have my 13's on the monte this weekend


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## red_ghost

I love this car. I have to build one of these next.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

looks like hugos trailor.....


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2010, 07:20 PM~16832886
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's it goin?? :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Mar 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16832917-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like hugos trailor.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: couldn't find Hugo's number...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Mar 8 2010, 09:23 PM~16832934
> *Where's it goin??  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


North of here. About 4 hour drive...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 8 2010, 08:20 PM~16832886-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Mar 8 2010, 10:02 PM~16834246
> *:no: couldn't find Hugo's number...
> North of here. About 4 hour drive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahh i'm gonna miss this car


----------



## dunk420

Selling it r geting work done :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 9 2010, 01:46 PM~16839578
> *Selling it r geting work done  :wow:
> *


X2 :scrutinize:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 9 2010, 01:46 PM~16839578
> *Selling it r geting work done  :wow:
> *



Selling....The dude gave me half up front to hold it. Meeting up in Sherman at 5:00... If the deal doesn't go down I keep $500 for time and travel...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2010, 02:33 PM~16840026
> *Selling....The dude gave me half up front to hold it. Meeting up in Sherman at 5:00... If the deal doesn't go down I keep $500 for time and travel...
> *


 :0 

Sherman Is Where I Picked Up My Regal... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 02:35 PM~16840043
> *:0
> 
> Sherman Is Where I Picked Up My Regal... :biggrin:
> *


This guy's name is Valentino...Ring a bell ?...Dude owns a tire shop...



Pics from this past rainy weekend.... Man it felt good driving it...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 9 2010, 02:38 PM~16840063
> *This guy's name is Valentino...Ring a bell ?...Dude owns a tire shop...
> Pics from this past rainy weekend.... Man it felt good driving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Guy Own Acouple New Car Dealerships In Sherman...


MAN IT LOOKS NICE SnI7 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dunk420

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 02:49 PM~16840188
> *That Guy Own Acouple New Car Dealerships In Sherman...
> MAN IT LOOKS NICE SnI7 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


It does look nice!!!

How much the pullies run u???


----------



## Mr Gee

You got somethin in mind already


----------



## ashmore6

why???? its like getting rid of a child


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@Mar 9 2010, 03:58 PM~16840828
> *why???? its like getting rid of a child
> *


Cuz Its Been A Bad Kid... :0


----------



## DALLAS-G

sorry to see it go bro thats a bad ass 68 been my inspiration since ive been working on mine i know u had ur battles with that ride though..lol...
any plans on building another car?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 9 2010, 01:38 PM~16840063-->
> 
> 
> 
> This guy's name is Valentino...Ring a bell ?...Dude owns a tire shop...
> Pics from this past rainy weekend.... Man it felt good driving it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 damn you did a damn good job on it even though it gave you shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 02:58 PM~16840828
> *why???? its like getting rid of a child
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 03:18 PM~16840986
> *Cuz Its Been A Bad Kid... :0
> *


then send it to its room and let it calm down :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2010, 09:19 PM~16844339
> *then send it to its room and let it calm down :biggrin:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Mar 9 2010, 08:51 PM~16844722
> *X2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :420: uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Met up with the guy yesterday and the deal didn't go through... The feeling I got from him was that this was an impulse buy. Guess he had the money and at the last minute changed his mind. Either way I walked with $500 in my pocket so it's cool.. 

For now, he's going back to his room to cool down....


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## zooter86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2010, 09:04 AM~16848101
> *Met up with the guy yesterday and the deal didn't go through... The feeling I got from him was that this was an impulse buy. Guess he had the money and at the last minute changed his mind. Either way I walked with $500 in my pocket so it's cool..
> 
> For now, he's going back to his room to cool down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was kind of hoping it'd end that way honestly... so what are you gonna use the $500 on? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Mar 10 2010, 09:30 AM~16848562
> *I was kind of hoping it'd end that way honestly... so what are you gonna use the $500 on?  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Mar 10 2010, 09:30 AM~16848562-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of hoping it'd end that way honestly... so what are you gonna use the $500 on?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interior or Trunk.... Suggestions?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 09:39 AM~16848622
> *X2
> *


I guess i'll have to wait for the next "bubble top" train to come by.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2010, 09:42 AM~16848643
> *
> I guess i'll have to wait for the next "bubble top" train to come by.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 10:05 AM~16848825
> *:biggrin:
> *


CHROME HOLES :guns: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 AM~16848643
> *Interior or Trunk.... Suggestions?
> I guess i'll have to wait for the next "bubble top" train to come by.
> *


INTERIOR! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420

Trunk!! Hard lines chrome adex and a Lil moe chrome!! :biggrin: 
I'm glad u get to roll her for a min!!
Enjoy her for a year and keep adding on!!
Like homie skim said " these sixties impalas ant going down n value!!

$500 just for a road trip wit ur baby!!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Mar 10 2010, 10:35 AM~16849118
> *Trunk!! Hard lines chrome adex and a Lil moe chrome!!  :biggrin:
> I'm glad u get to roll her for a min!!
> Enjoy her for a year and keep adding on!!
> Like homie skim said " these sixties impalas ant going down n value!!
> 
> $500 just for a road trip wit ur baby!!!
> *


Sounds good maybe add some panels?


----------



## Slinger520

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2010, 10:13 AM~16848897
> *CHROME HOES :guns:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:happysad:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2010, 08:04 AM~16848101
> *Met up with the guy yesterday and the deal didn't go through... The feeling I got from him was that this was an impulse buy. Guess he had the money and at the last minute changed his mind. Either way I walked with $500 in my pocket so it's cool..
> 
> For now, he's going back to his room to cool down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that sucks at least u got 500 out of it,i took my 96 to longview 2 hrs away and didnt get anything mayate was trying to offer me 2 grand less:angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2010, 11:55 AM~16849912
> *that sucks at least u got 500 out of it,i took my 96 to longview 2 hrs away and didnt get anything mayate was trying to offer me 2 grand less:angry:
> *


Hugo, que onda bro !.. how's the baby???.... You still live in Rowlett right? Any progress on your bike or 64 rag ?


----------



## --JUICE--

yea homie,babys big,heres a little spy shot of the bike


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16850467
> *yea homie,babys big,heres a little spy shot of the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Color


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 12:57 PM~16850479
> *Nice Color
> *


looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2010, 01:01 PM~16850515
> *looks familiar :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Mar 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16850467-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea homie,babys big,heres a little spy shot of the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 12:57 PM~16850479
> *Nice Color
> *


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## Chevy87

SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Mar 12 2010, 08:33 AM~16868763
> *SUP HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


not much bro...How's the bomb coming along?


----------



## Chevy87

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 12 2010, 08:21 AM~16869111-->
> 
> 
> 
> not much bro...How's the bomb coming along?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chevy87_@Mar 12 2010, 11:19 AM~16870578
> *THIS IS WHAT MY CARS GOING TO LOOK LIKE
> YOU LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOMBS LOOKIN GOOD AT THE BODYSHOP


----------



## Loco 61

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## zooter86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 10 2010, 10:42 AM~16848643
> *Interior or Trunk.... Suggestions?
> 
> *


well post up a pic of the trunk these days as I don't think you've posted one since you got the car. Plus your interior already is super clean looking and If the setup still looks the same as when you bought it, my vote is trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Luis check my build out i got some updates :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* SOLD SOLD SOLD !!!!..... </span>*

*Well the day finally came. Travieso is off to a new home. A local homie came last night and looked and it, then came again today and busted out with a stack of hundreds. I know it's going to a good home. That's one of the reasons why i agreed to sell. *


* <span style=\'color:red\'>I guess this is the end of this chapter.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Last pics for this topic...

New owner taking Travieso home:


----------



## Loco 61

:run: 

Its Was Cool Kicking It With You Today Luis... Congrats On The Sell....


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 04:59 PM~17087036
> *Last pics for this topic...
> 
> New owner taking Travieso home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 3 2010, 06:25 PM~17087143-->
> 
> 
> 
> :run:
> 
> Its Was Cool Kicking It With You Today Luis... Congrats On The Sell....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise homie.... I posted flicks in your thread...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Apr 3 2010, 06:26 PM~17087146
> *:0  :0
> *


 :tears:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Any new plans?????


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 3 2010, 06:49 PM~17087249
> *Any new plans?????
> *


*Looking for a 61-64*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 04:59 PM~17087036
> *Last pics for this topic...
> 
> New owner taking Travieso home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 04:51 PM~17087258
> *Looking for a 61-64
> *


 :0 

I got one for you, a project :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 06:51 PM~17087258
> *Looking for a 61-64
> *


61 drop?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2010, 07:51 PM~17088554
> *61 drop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## impalaluv

congrats on the sell ..that rag will come soon ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

can't wait to see what you do next :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 4 2010, 05:58 AM~17090852
> * can't wait to see what you do next :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 03:56 PM~17086716
> * SOLD SOLD SOLD !!!!.....  </span>
> 
> Well the day finally came. Travieso is off to a new home. A local homie came last night and looked and it, then came again today and busted out with a stack of hundreds. I know it's going to a good home. That's one of the reasons why i agreed to sell.
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I guess this is the end of this chapter.
> *


Congrats homie, good luck on the next project


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 05:59 PM~17087036
> *Last pics for this topic...
> 
> New owner taking Travieso home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kinda hurts? That sting you feel is pride gotta get through that!  

Congrats on the new project! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 6 2010, 09:39 AM~17111173
> *Kinda hurts? That sting you feel is pride gotta get through that!
> 
> Congrats on the new project! :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro i had this sick feeling to my stomach the next morning. Felt like a hangover.... lol... 

That 62' will be home this weekend though.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## regal ryda

wheres it comming from


means you gotta get a name for him ASAP


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 12:13 PM~17112491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17112789-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres it comming from
> means you gotta get a name for him ASAP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roswell New Mexico... How about Area51 ? hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---JUICE--_@Apr 6 2010, 12:52 PM~17112794
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hugo


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 11:59 AM~17112848
> *Roswell New Mexico... How about Area51 ? hno:
> Thanks Hugo
> *


thats the name ....lol or MotherShip :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 01:03 PM~17112882
> *thats the name ....lol or MotherShip :biggrin:
> *


lol..... The name will come to me. Might have something crazy happen on the way home... Might be that he will be Travieso II :cheesy:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 01:08 PM~17112928
> *lol..... The name will come to me. Might have something crazy happen on the way home... Might be that he will be Travieso II  :cheesy:
> *


have ur mom do that thing with the huevo on u before u leave :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 12:08 PM~17112928
> *lol..... The name will come to me. Might have something crazy happen on the way home... Might be that he will be Travieso II  :cheesy:
> *


I hope nutting goes wrong have a safe trip....you like me in the aspect I like going to get my chit damn waitin on a shipper :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 01:43 PM~17113213
> *I hope nutting goes wrong have a safe trip....you like me in the aspect I like going to get my chit damn waitin on a shipper :biggrin:
> *


I'm the same way !...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Apr 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17111173-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hurts? That sting you feel is pride gotta get through that!
> 
> Congrats on the new project! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a homie still be looking at that side of the garage hope-ing the ride is still there.
> 
> Yea it stings............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 01:09 PM~17112457
> *yeah bro i had this sick feeling to my stomach the next morning.
> *


Yea, You thinking in your head " did I really do that ? for real ? "

then your wife says " why you do that ? "

:tears: 




> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 01:13 PM~17112491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 6 2010, 02:19 PM~17113511
> *  a homie still be looking at that side of the garage hope-ing the ride is still there.
> 
> Yea it stings............
> Yea,      You thinking in your head  " did I really do that ?  for real ?  "
> 
> then your wife says        " why you do that ? "
> 
> :tears:
> 
> *


man the first thing my wife said was "so how much are you gonna give me? Remember i helped you push the car back in the garage"... lol...


----------



## Chevy87

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 3 2010, 04:59 PM~17087036-->
> 
> 
> 
> Last pics for this topic...
> 
> New owner taking Travieso home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 11:13 AM~17112491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 03:30 PM~17113660
> *man the first thing my wife said was "so how much are you gonna give me? Remember i helped you push the car back in the garage"... lol...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 03:30 PM~17113660
> *man the first thing my wife said was "so how much are you gonna give me? Remember i helped you push the car back in the garage"... lol...
> *



man my wife would of said that but I think she knew it would of been fellowed with a chop to the neck.

someone tolled me they saw my car at the Ft.Worth picnic this weekend, with a dent in the door and the Inside all dirty.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 6 2010, 03:48 PM~17113826
> *man my wife would of said that but I think she knew it would of been fellowed with a chop to the neck.
> 
> someone tolled me they saw my car at the Ft.Worth picnic this weekend, with a dent in the door and the Inside all dirty.....
> *


 :0


----------



## 68caprice

uffin: WELL IT WAS A GOOD RUN .TIME TO START A NEW ONE.


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 01:13 PM~17112491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Busting out with spokes and everything! :biggrin: 

Clean bro! There is going to be way too many 62's in our hood.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 6 2010, 08:41 PM~17117152
> *Busting out with spokes and everything!  :biggrin:
> 
> Clean bro! There is going to be way too many 62's in our hood.
> *



lol... Bro sorry I couldn't make it to your house on saturday. When you called we were driving back from hitting up junk yards. Then when I got home the homie came by and closed the deal on the 68'.... I'll cruise to your house with the 62' though.


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 10:03 PM~17117397
> *lol... Bro sorry I couldn't make it to your house on saturday. When you called we were driving back from hitting up junk yards. Then when I got home the homie came by and closed the deal on the 68'.... I'll cruise to your house with the 62' though.
> *


Ahhh yeah, bring it!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 6 2010, 11:13 AM~17112491-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:59 AM~17112848
> *Roswell New Mexico... How about Area51 ? hno:
> Thanks Hugo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 12:08 PM~17112928
> *lol..... The name will come to me. Might have something crazy happen on the way home... Might be that he will be Travieso II  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 6 2010, 12:43 PM~17113213
> *I hope nutting goes wrong have a safe trip....you like me in the aspect I like going to get my chit damn waitin on a shipper :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 it gets done quicker when you do it yourself :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 6 2010, 01:30 PM~17113660
> *man the first thing my wife said was "so how much are you gonna give me? Remember i helped you push the car back in the garage"... lol...
> *


lol :rofl: should of handed her $20 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 3 2010, 06:59 PM~17087036
> *Last pics for this topic...
> 
> New owner taking Travieso home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn primo reminds me when they took the 67 and I sat there and watch them drive it away down the street! :happysad: :happysad: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

But Congrats on the 62! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17112960
> *have ur mom do that thing with the huevo on u before u leave :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

ON MY WAY TO GET THE NEW TOY !!!!.... Driving out there with my coworker. He's a retired Master Sergeant... Pics to follow !!!


----------



## zooter86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2010, 05:46 PM~17146594
> *ON MY WAY TO GET THE NEW TOY !!!!.... Driving out there with my coworker. He's a retired Master Sergeant... Pics to follow !!!
> *


New car = new topic :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 9 2010, 03:46 PM~17146594
> *ON MY WAY TO GET THE NEW TOY !!!!.... Driving out there with my coworker. He's a retired Master Sergeant... Pics to follow !!!
> *


do it do it :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 9 2010, 09:49 PM~17149006
> *do it do it :biggrin:
> *


One hour away from Roswell....


----------



## regal ryda

Errthang cool brotha?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2010, 07:26 AM~17158377
> *Errthang cool brotha?
> *


yes sir check out the new topic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

wow 62 my favorite year for Impala!!! Sick homie


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

had to bump this cause this car is good insperation :biggrin:


----------

